# Top 30 3DMark11 Scores for Single/Dual/Tri/Quad



## [CyGnus]

[CyGnus] --- i5-3570K @ 5GHz --- Asus 7870 V2 @ 1270 / 1525 --- P9340

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5573768


----------



## Rangerjr1

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5925985

CPU: AMD FX 8350 @ 4.853GHz.
GPU: ASUS 7970 Matrix @ 1220/7000


----------



## nukem

I'll post my oldy here too







I might get to be on the top 30 for a minute! lol

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5948363


----------



## Joa3d43

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5938678

[Joa3d43] [email protected] GHZ -- 2x Asus GTX 670 SLI -- score 17610


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5938678
> 
> [Joa3d43] [email protected] GHZ -- 2x Asus GTX 670 SLI -- score 17610


Thats some beast score! Nice!


----------



## Arniebomba

First update.


----------



## pcgamers

pcgamers --- 3770k @ 4.8GHz --- 2x HD7970 CFx ; 1315/1800 --- P18434
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5949238


----------



## tsm106

Did you get approval to become an official thread?


----------



## Rangerjr1

TSM Gives us your scores!


----------



## Arniebomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Did you get approval to become an official thread?


Does it matter what the name is? I just gave it this name. If this is in any way against regulations, a mod may remove the "Official"
Now show us your score tsm


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arniebomba*
> 
> Does it matter what the name is? I just gave it this name. If this is in any way against regulations, a mod may remove the "Official"
> Now show us your score tsm


----------



## DeadlyDNA

Haha, why not, ill be blown away at some point probably fast like the Valley thread. lol

i7 3820 - 4.8ghz - 680GTX SLI 3way - P21993

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5891791


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> Haha, why not, ill be blown away at some point probably fast like the Valley thread. lol
> 
> i7 3820 - 4.8ghz - 680GTX SLI 3way - P21993
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5891791


I wish i could afford rigs like that :/


----------



## Wenis

I'll submit my laptop score since I don't have any new runs from my sig rig.

LOLAlienware m17x with i7 3630QM and a 7970m gpu- score is p6600.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5723193


----------



## Wenis

6 month old, bone stock, no overclock run with my sig rig.

3930k, tri 4gb 680s. Score p18571

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4461075


----------



## alex4069

Alex4069 --- 2500K @ 5.1 --- 7950 ; 1250/1450 --- P10110

Highest run to date.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5953579


----------



## mat459

Not my best score, but I'll never stay in the top 30 anyway...

mat459

3570k @ 4.6

GTX 660 +0/+300

P7288

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5954582


----------



## ozrek

i7 3930 @ 4.6 - Quad SLI GTX 690 - P24106

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5916791



Ran in Extreme tonight for another thread as well: X10930



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5954533


----------



## Carlitos714

Carlitos714 --- i7-920 @ 4.4 --- GTX 480 SLI --- P11660

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5956141

new drivers 314.07 not approved!


----------



## Arniebomba

List updated!


----------



## alex4069

Yeah second place for now.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alex4069*
> 
> Yeah second place for now.


If you had a 7970 you would probably beat me by a few points. if your 2500k is overclocked 4.8 and above. 2500k's and 8350s perform quite similarly in 3dmark11.


----------



## alex4069

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> If you had a 7970 you would probably beat me by a few points. if your 2500k is overclocked 4.8 and above. 2500k's and 8350s perform quite similarly in 3dmark11.


I thought about a 7970 when I purchased my 7950, but could not justify the cost for performance. I plan on replacing MB in a few months and getting another 7950 to CF. Then go full WC loop.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alex4069*
> 
> I thought about a 7970 when I purchased my 7950, but could not justify the cost for performance. I plan on replacing MB in a few months and getting another 7950 to CF. Then go full WC loop.


Yea i couldve paid half and gotten a 7950. but i wanted the best of the best GPU. first time i could afford it haha.


----------



## alex4069

Alex4069 --- 2500K @ 5.1 --- 7950 ; 1250/1450 --- P10133

New drivers.



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5964485


----------



## Spooks

Spooks--- i5-3570K @ 4.2GHz --- MSI 660ti PE @ Stock 1020-1502-1098 (Core-Mem-Boost) --- P8728
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5964481


----------



## vuldrine

Hello,

Here is my score for 3dmark 11

I5-3750k @4430GHZ , Sapphire 7950 Vapor-X @1200/1500 MHZ Score : P10431

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5947615


----------



## vuldrine

Hello again

this is 3dmark Next "FIRE STRIKE"

I5-3750k @4430GHZ , Sapphire 7950 Vapor-X @1200/1500 MHZ Score: 7284

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/177858

Thank you


----------



## Arniebomba

Nice score guys. List updated!


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alex4069*
> 
> Your last run physics score was 8841 my last physics score was 8992, so regarding to our two systems, it is the video card.


But so many people claim 2500k is leap and bounds over 8350. How come you only got a few points more than me? also you overclocked it over 5Ghz didnt you? mine was 4.8GHz.

Your 2500k 5.1GHz
My 8350 4.8GHz
Difference percentage: 6.24%

Your physics score: 8992
My Physics score: 8841
Difference percentage: 1.70%

Are we seeing here that your cpu is slower per HZ than my amd cpu? or are we seeing that programs are starting to benefit from extra cores and therefor outperform singlethread focused cpus?


----------



## alex4069

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> But so many people claim 2500k is leap and bounds over 8350. How come you only got a few points more than me? also you overclocked it over 5Ghz didnt you? mine was 4.8GHz.
> 
> Your 2500k 5.1GHz
> My 8350 4.8GHz
> Difference percentage: 6.24%
> 
> Your physics score: 8992
> My Physics score: 8841
> Difference percentage: 1.70%
> 
> Are we seeing here that your cpu is slower per HZ than my amd cpu? or are we seeing that programs are starting to benefit from extra cores and therefor outperform singlethread focused cpus?


I would say that programs are slowly taking advantage of more than 4 cores. Once I get a new power supply and cooling, I will fire up my old Phenom II 940 and GTX 470 and give it to my 5 year old. So, I like AMD also. No fan boy here. I give 2 years and the quad cores will be what dual cores are now.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alex4069*
> 
> I would say that programs are slowly taking advantage of more than 4 cores. Once I get a new power supply and cooling, I will fire up my old Phenom II 940 and GTX 470 and give it to my 5 year old. So, I like AMD also. No fan boy here. I give 2 years and the quad cores will be what dual cores are now.


Ahhh i actually like you!
And that rig is awesome for casual games!


----------



## Asmola

Score with my TurboCharged GTX 680 DCII.

Asmola --- 3930K @ 5.0 --- GTX 680 --- P13593





http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5968862


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmola*
> 
> Score with my TurboCharged GTX 680 DCII.
> 
> Asmola --- 3930K @ 5.0 --- GTX 680 --- P13593
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5968862


THIS is why i would get an intel if i ever get one. not 3570k or 2500k.


----------



## Scorpion49

Scorpion49 --- FX 8320 @ 4.7ghz --- Nvidia GTX 660 OEM x2 @ 1202 / 3300 --- P12267

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5988118

Not a bad score for these little cards, this is with no overclock after unlocking the BIOS.


----------



## pcgamers

@OP,

Where's my score in the list? Please refer to post #8 for my score..thanks


----------



## lilchronic

lilchronic i5 3570k @5ghz 1x 670 FTW 1346/3650 p10701
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5990461


----------



## DJRamses

DJRamses----i7 [email protected] 4934Mhz --- 1xGTX680 Lightning @ 1594Mhz / 7328Mhz --- P13359
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5990686


----------



## mat459

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Scorpion49 --- FX 8320 @ 4.7ghz --- Nvidia GTX 660 OEM x2 @ 1202 / 3300 --- P12267
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5988118
> 
> Not a bad score for these little cards, this is with no overclock after unlocking the BIOS.


Looks like your 2nd card came in. Nice, nice.


----------



## rdr09

The TITANS are coming.


----------



## brettjv

Thread Cleaned ... this not the place for AMD/Intel politicking.

Thanks!


----------



## {SAS}TB

{SAS}TB --- 3930K @ 5.125 --- 7970 TriFire --- P24512



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5020463


----------



## Stige

My first submission for single card: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6009001
Stige --- 2500K @ 5.4 --- 7950 --- P10957


----------



## {SAS}TB

Single and Double as well

{SAS}TB --- 3930K @ 4.875 --- 7970 --- P11935



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4942481

{SAS}TB --- 3930K @ 4.875 --- 7970 CF --- P19950



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4940833


----------



## Stay Puft

Stay Puft --- I7-3770K @ 4.8Ghz --- MSI 7870 Hawk @ 1325 / 1600 --- P9841

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6038190


----------



## Stige

Any news on updating this thread?


----------



## lilchronic

UPDATE:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> lilchronic i5 3570k @5ghz 1x 670 FTW 1346/3650 p10701
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5990461


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5938678
> 
> [Joa3d43] [email protected] GHZ -- 2x Asus GTX 670 SLI -- score 17610]


UPDATE re tri-SLI

[Joa3d43] [email protected] GHz -- 3x Asus GTX 670tri-SLI - score 21068

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6050458


----------



## Arniebomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stige*
> 
> Any news on updating this thread?


Will updat as soon as my rig is up and running. Should be this weekend. I'm at my phone right now.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Rangerjr1 --- 8350 @ 5.0 --- 7970 1260/1800 --- P10969
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6059628


----------



## owikh84

owikh84 --- 3770K @ 5.0 --- 7970 TriFire --- P22622

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5930703


----------



## jhager8783

Not the greatest for a quad 690 setup, but it'll do.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6060035


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJRamses*
> 
> DJRamses----i7 [email protected] 4934Mhz --- 1xGTX680 Lightning @ 1594Mhz / 7328Mhz --- P13359
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5990686


You cant be serious -.-?


----------



## Rangerjr1

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Rangerjr1 --- 8350 @ 5.0 --- 7970 1260/1800 --- P10969
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6059628


Okay guys this score is the last one you'll see from me, all i wanted was to compete with Intel guys and i did to some extent. If not only my 7970 was a crap overclocker...


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Fat_Italian_Stallion

i7 3960x @ 4.8

Single EVGA GTX TITAN SC

P15116

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6059495


----------



## FtW 420

One from last summer, did quite a bit better with the 7970 single card but tess tweaked so not for this thread. Figured I'd post it before it gets trashed by Titan... Lol, ninja'd by Titan, figures









FtW 420 --- 3930K @ 5.3Ghz --- GTX 680 Lightning 1668/1752 --- P14191

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4193929


----------



## jhager8783

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> Fat_Italian_Stallion
> 
> i7 3960x @ 4.8
> 
> Single EVGA GTX TITAN SC
> 
> P15116
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6059495


How the heck is a single 680 beating a Titan? Even with overclocking it's, might I say, rather difficult.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jhager8783*
> 
> How the heck is a single 680 beating a Titan? Even with overclocking it's, might I say, rather difficult.


higher cpu overclock


----------



## Stige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Rangerjr1 --- 8350 @ 5.0 --- 7970 1260/1800 --- P10969
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6059628


For some reason I saw that coming =D


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stige*
> 
> For some reason I saw that coming =D


Haha some friendly competition has never hurt anyone!


----------



## Stige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Haha some friendly competition has never hurt anyone!


I WON'T ACCEPT DEFEAT! 11K OR DEATH!!


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stige*
> 
> I WON'T ACCEPT DEFEAT! 11K OR DEATH!!


IT'S ON!









... This GPU is a crap overclocker, it wont go over 1250 without artifacting, it doesnt even crash it just artifacts. and my CPU cant do over 5GHz. My final score is my final score.


----------



## Stige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> IT'S ON!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... This GPU is a crap overclocker, it wont go over 1250 without artifacting, it doesnt even crash it just artifacts. and my CPU cant do over 5GHz. My final score is my final score.


I can propably push the CPU some and maybe GPU memory a little, mine is stuck with 1250 core aswell :l


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stige*
> 
> I can propably push the CPU some and maybe GPU memory a little, mine is stuck with 1250 core aswell :l


Cant push my cpu further without a loop... Though im pretty satisfied with 5GHz on air


----------



## techjesse

Hey guys, Can I post this here? GTX 670' 3 way SLI








ORB http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6066012


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> UPDATE re tri-SLI
> 
> [Joa3d43] [email protected] GHz -- 3x Asus GTX 670tri-SLI - score 21068
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6050458


UPDATE on Tri-SLI 670ies

[Joa3d43] [email protected] GHz -- 3x Asus GTX 670tri-SLI - score 21411

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6072538
..more to come, but tri-SLI sandwich has a heat / throttling problem until I can install longer bridges


----------



## techjesse

Didn't mean to burst your bobble Joa, 3 way SLI runs great! Pull each card and run Benches, the one that runs the slowest put on the bottom next fastest in the second slot and the top card first pci-e slot, run up the fans to keep them running cool. Run benches







and rock BF3! Enjoy







TJ


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arniebomba*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Did you get approval to become an official thread?
> 
> 
> 
> Does it matter what the name is? I just gave it this name. If this is in any way against regulations, a mod may remove the "Official"
> Now show us your score tsm
Click to expand...

Well, yes it does matter.

[Official] status is usually attained when the thread has a certain amount of content and is recognised as a well run "stayer". You are not entitled to just use it on whim.

The editor of the section is meant to approve it. Please take it through the right channels.


----------



## Ghost12

My latest 3dmark11 score with my new fx8320

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6077816


----------



## glina

glina
i7 3770k @ 4888 MHz
HD7950 @ 1260/2000 MHz (Sapphire Vapor-X)
this is the highest gpu oc i can get with no artifacts

11878pts.
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5813770


----------



## PwndN00b

PwndN00b - [email protected] GHZ -- 2x GTX 680 SLI -- score 18412

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5995210

Can't wait until I get my water loop running.


----------



## Arniebomba

I see some really nice score guys. Nice work. My PC will be up next week so get ready for a big update. Good luck with the benching


----------



## alancsalt

P19305 - Gainward GTX 580 Tri-SLI @ 975/1025/1.160v - 3930K @ 4872MHz/1.408v - GSkill 2166MHz @ 9-11-10-28 1T - Asus X79 ROG RIVE - alancsalt - Water - Link


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *techjesse*
> 
> Didn't mean to burst your bobble Joa, 3 way SLI runs great! Pull each card and run Benches, the one that runs the slowest put on the bottom next fastest in the second slot and the top card first pci-e slot, run up the fans to keep them running cool. Run benches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and rock BF3! Enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TJ


...not bursting my bubble, just a bit of 'taking coals to Newcastle', though...but your effort is appreciated nonetheless







...below, I explain that I now tried *longer bridges which solved the problem*, just as I knew it would...but to back-track...

I know that I will be competing against *3930Ks which have 50% more cores / threads*, but then, my 3770 can do benching up to 5.3...here is a thread I started whereby I also got some guys with LN2, 3930s and 990x... http://www.overclock.net/t/1360912/thinking-of-overclocking-cross-platform-results-for-a-3770k-stock-turbo-3-9-ghz-to-5-3-ghz

...I am just finishing a custom loop system or the CPU and should be done in 2 weeks or so...then may be some cascading phase stuff later, but in between a second loop for the GPUs...all three 670 cards were modified with a 'mild' Bios upgrade, extra TIM attention and then heavily bench-marked a few weekends back...as singles and in SLI combos...the 'fastest' is on top with the 'slowest' on the bottom - the same now with tri-SLI which I just started two days ago...'a well-known' technique









...the board has a plex chip and the MVE does allow multiple slot combos for tri and quad sli...but the regular bridges were too short- using the mobo-manual recommended positioning meant that the top two (and fastest) cards were not breathing and running over 40 C hotter (with a lot of throttling) compared to SLI on the same board with the same settings...that's all I needed to know what the problem was......got some 12 cm bridges which work but barely (top PCB bends down, bottom one up - but not to the point of breaking anything)...once I installed the 12 cm bridges, *top card dropped 40 C and center one 30 C*...














scores at the same settings per above are already over 21680 now, but a lot of work left finishing the water-loop (concave/convex IHS issue) before some real runs...don't know how high I get before w-cooling the GPUs but at least this thing is not totally handicapped anymore


----------



## techjesse

Nice Thread Joa







looks like you have a lot of work to do, your effort will pay off







Looking forward to your Benches and pics. Now back to BF3 LOL


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *techjesse*
> 
> Nice Thread Joa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks like you have a lot of work to do, your effort will pay off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to your Benches and pics. Now back to BF3 LOL


...the longer bridges helped with the temps, but they are a.) still 1-2cm too short, thus some (acceptable) tension and b.) hideously ugly..







.. getting a correct bridge from an LN2 fan...

...2 of the 3 670ies are really good, the third is 'average' but I'm trying to teach it to 'wake up' and take a hint from its brethren.

...have not got BF3 yet, but I hear it is very good...contemplating that and Crysis 3...what's your monitor setup ?


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

updates?


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> updates?


Yea ive been waiting for A LONG TIME NOW.


----------



## techjesse

I'm running on One 28" I-INC at 1920x1200







and love it


----------



## dealio

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6096223


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6096223


Titan... Unfair, someone should make a "Top 3dmark11 Titan scores"


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6096223
> 
> 
> 
> Titan... Unfair, someone should make a "Top 3dmark11 Titan scores"
Click to expand...


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*


It was meant as a joke hahah, forgot the smiley so you might've though i was serious









but seriously...


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> It was meant as a joke hahah, forgot the smiley so you might've though i was serious
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but seriously...


lol. im joking too.

look epeen grew a bit P14436 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6096507









p.s inb4 flamefest


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> lol. im joking too.
> 
> look epeen grew a bit P14436 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6096507
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> p.s inb4 flamefest


7970 Matrix is pretty epeen aswell i would say, atleast before Titan was released haha.


----------



## Rangerjr1

>Thinks Titan is = large epeen
>Baby blue mobo
>Really...


----------



## jhager8783

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arniebomba*
> 
> I see some really nice score guys. Nice work. My PC will be up next week so get ready for a big update. Good luck with the benching


Same to you, post your score as soon as you have them.


----------



## maarten12100

Let me just post some pics with a puke green server motherboard and a Titan.
Still not available unless I pay 1K euros.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *techjesse*
> 
> I'm running on One 28" I-INC at 1920x1200
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and love it


...sounds nice...I'm feeding a 27 inch Samsung LED as well as a 42 inch TV, but for gaming, I just use the Samsung...tried 3 monitors but I just can't get used to the black frames. even with really thin frames.


----------



## Arniebomba

Friday will be update day


----------



## Rangerjr1

Yea we have been waiting for a few now.


----------



## Rangerjr1

[Rangerjr1] --- FX 8350 @ 5GHz --- Asus 7970 Matrix @ 1255 / 1800 --- P11013 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6136564


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arniebomba*
> 
> Friday will be update day


*UPDATE* on SLI and Tri-SLI 670ies please

[Joa3d43] [email protected] GHz -- 2x Asus GTX 670 -*SLI* - score 17810
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6117782

[Joa3d43] [email protected] GHz -- 3x Asus GTX 670 - *Tri-SLI* score 22356
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6133043

...working on more Tr-SLI and also quad-SLI soon


----------



## Arniebomba

I am sorry guys, i'm still on my iPhone. Problem with my mobo. Besides that, i have a loss in my family so priorities have been changed. I will take out my SSD to connect to the pc of a friend of my and update asap.
Thanks for your patience and understanding.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arniebomba*
> 
> I am sorry guys, i'm still on my iPhone. Problem with my mobo. Besides that, i have a loss in my family so priorities have been changed. I will take out my SSD to connect to the pc of a friend of my and update asap.
> Thanks for your patience and understanding.


I havent been really patient :/.

Sorry about your loss, take your time.


----------



## Arniebomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> I havent been really patient :/.
> 
> Sorry about your loss, take your time.


Thats okay.

List updated!








If i missed someone/something let me know


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arniebomba*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> I havent been really patient :/.
> 
> Sorry about your loss, take your time.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats okay.
> 
> List updated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If i missed someone/something let me know
Click to expand...

PwndNOOb's score of 81412....


----------



## FtW 420

A single gpu score, still room to improve. Not sure what clocks to put for titan, lowest throttle clock, max clock, unboosted clock, average clock... so many different core clocks, nvidia really messed up simplicity with boost 2.0

FtW 420 --- 3770K @ 4.8Ghz --- Titan @ ~1215/1755 --- P15788 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6129601


----------



## Arizonian

Not really the bencher but I did take a stab at it when the 690 released. Might as well add mine to this new list while I can actually make it.









I don't suicide run benchmarks. My benchmark score below is a stable over clock CPU and GPU for gaming as well.









*Arizonian* --- i7 3770K 4.5 GHz - EVGA GTX 690 1044 Core 1594 Memory 1149 Boost / *CPU-Z Validation*

*3DMark11* *P17011* *Validation Score*



Edited - Sorry to hear about your family loss Arniebomba.


----------



## th3illusiveman

It would be nice if you could extend the list to include like 50-100 entries or something. Getting into the top 30 is very expensive and having more scores/ data is very helpful and also fun. I recommend you look at Karlitos Valley bench thread, he has a top 30 but collects eveyones data as well and now we have a big database of GPUs people can compare their scores too even if they are rocking GTX570s and stuff. In these top 30 only charts it becomes nothing but Titans, 7900 series cards and 600 series cards leaving little incentive for anyone else to participate.

Just a suggestion btw, i'll have my score up by tomorrow


----------



## DinaAngel

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6175230
blah cpu letting me down.

you can clearly see that here http://puu.sh/2h1ZG


----------



## brown bird

brown bird --- 3930K @ 5GHz --- Diamond 7970 @ 1230 / 1650 --- P11998

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6185489


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Fat_Italian_Stallion --- 3960X @ 5.0 ---- Quad SLi GTX 690 ---- P26623



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/3876149


----------



## alancsalt

alancsalt --- 3930K @ 4.95GHz ---- Tri SLi GTX 580 @ 980/2100 ---- P19759

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6188686


----------



## Kosire

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5932015

*P18157*

ASUS ARES2-6GD5 @ 1,200 MHz (100Mhz overclock)
Intel Core i7-3930K @ 4,700 MHz (900MHz overclock)

Also.. nice typo you made here


----------



## brown bird

Update

brown bird --- 3930K @ 5GHz --- Diamond 7970 @ 1260 / 1800 --- P12373

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6202174


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

MrTOOSHORT -- 3970x @5GHz -- GTX 480 @989MHz -- P8242:



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6202314


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> MrTOOSHORT -- 3970x @5GHz -- GTX 480 @989MHz -- P8242:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6202314


Good 480! I still have what looks like a great one here I've never benched, I gotta get it done...


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Good 480! I still have what looks like a great one here I've never benched, I gotta get it done...












MrTOOSHORT -- 3970x @5.14GHz -- GTX 480 *@1GHz* -- P8344:



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6202684


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kosire*
> 
> Also.. nice typo you made here


Yeah, pointed that out http://www.overclock.net/t/1361939/top-30-3dmark11-score-list-single-dual-tri-quad/90#post_19478350
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DinaAngel*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6175230
> blah cpu letting me down.
> you can clearly see that here http://puu.sh/2h1ZG


Wow, I'd be stoked if I could get that score...


----------



## Arniebomba

Update


----------



## Kaapstad

Kaapstad---CPU 3930k @5.1ghz---4 x GTX Titans---P32187



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6258408


----------



## Awsan

1-Laptop
i7 2860qm,12GB 1600mhz
2 x AMD 6990 Crossfire! @ 800/1000
SCORE7242
Graphics Score:7394
Physics Score:7479
Combined Score:6029
Proof


2-Desktop
i7 3770k @ 4.6Ghz ,8GB 1866mhz
AMD 7950 @ 1250/1650 @1.25 +20% power
Score11519
Graphics Score:11618
Physics Score:11746
Combined Score:10546
Proof


----------



## Arniebomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaapstad*
> 
> Kaapstad---CPU 3930k @5.1ghz---4 x GTX Titans---P32187
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6258408


Wow!...


----------



## PwndN00b

[email protected] x GTX 680---P18789
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6261682



Can't give them all to Mr. 7970.


----------



## alancsalt

[email protected] x GTX 580---P22553
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6284416


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Nice clocks in quad!


----------



## Hillguy

Nice score Alancsalt







I see you got a 4th card in there now. I would love to have a 4th .... BUT I'm afraid to say computer and parts in the same sentence anywhere near the wife







, hehe.

For now this has been my best run









Hillguy --- Intel 3960x @ 5.25 Ghz --- 3 x GTX 580 ; 1010 / 2408 ---- P20698

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6222174


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Nice clocks in quad!


Thank you MrTOOSHORT. Quad is a mixed result. Badly supported in places.. Tri was better supported for real world use, less glitches.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hillguy*
> 
> Nice score Alancsalt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see you got a 4th card in there now. I would love to have a 4th .... BUT I'm afraid to say computer and parts in the same sentence anywhere near the wife
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , hehe.
> 
> For now this has been my best run
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hillguy --- Intel 3960x @ 5.25 Ghz --- 3 x GTX 580 ; 1010 / 2408 ---- P20698
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6222174


I've tried hard to beat your scores, but not much luck. I takes me hat off to yer sir.
Using extreme cold by any chance?


----------



## Kaapstad

Another run using 314.09 whql drivers

Kaapstad---CPU 3930k @5.1ghz---4 x GTX Titans---P32458



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6288903


----------



## Hillguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> I've tried hard to beat your scores, but not much luck. I takes me hat off to yer sir.
> Using extreme cold by any chance?


I cannot lie "Mother Nature Assist" was on Full Blast that night. It was around -12c with a wind chill of -22c I left the window open for an hour or so , hehe.

Here is a shot of my thermometer inside my case ...



Then I connect my home made cold air kit











The only other thing I used was a wool hat , warm coat and my wife feeding me hot cups of tea through the door


----------



## gertruude

gtx660tisc

gertruude....... cpu:[email protected] GTX660TIx2......P15021

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6293988


----------



## PwndN00b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hillguy*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot lie "Mother Nature Assist" was on Full Blast that night. It was around -12c with a wind chill of -22c I left the window open for an hour or so , hehe.
> 
> Here is a shot of my thermometer inside my case ...
> 
> 
> 
> Then I connect my home made cold air kit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only other thing I used was a wool hat , warm coat and my wife feeding me hot cups of tea through the door


Newfies....rofl


----------



## Hillguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PwndN00b*
> 
> Newfies....rofl


I'm happy to see you are amused , that was the intent


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hillguy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> I've tried hard to beat your scores, but not much luck. I takes me hat off to yer sir.
> Using extreme cold by any chance?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot lie "Mother Nature Assist" was on Full Blast that night. It was around -12c with a wind chill of -22c I left the window open for an hour or so , hehe.
> 
> Here is a shot of my thermometer inside my case ...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I connect my home made cold air kit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only other thing I used was a wool hat , warm coat and my wife feeding me hot cups of tea through the door
Click to expand...

Beautiful. I live in the Southern Hemi Sub Tropics. In my room 8C is the coldest I have ever seen. For the last four weeks my thermometer has only moved between 23C and 28C. I have no hope.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hillguy*
> 
> I'm happy to see you are amused , that was the intent


I feel ya buddy! I don't think it'll get too cold now since spring is actually here. I like -40'C when I feel the need for speed with my computer that is! LoL.


----------



## TomashT

TomashT
3930K @ 4.7, Sapphire 7970 at 1300/6400
P12219

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6296965


----------



## emett

First place on the 2 way sli ladder? Don't mind if I do.

emett - P24062 - 3930k @ 4.8, 16gb ddr3 @ 1600mhz, 2x GTX Titans (GPU's @ 1178mhz, +150 memory)

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6192316


----------



## TomashT

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6299727

12,338. 3930K at 4.75GHz (125x38 - I finally managed to do ANYTHING above 4.7GHz with this one gimp core), 7970 @ 1305/6480(1620).

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6299727


----------



## Arniebomba

List Updated


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arniebomba*
> 
> List Updated


Just noticed there are 2 sli/xfire charts now, & the single list is gone, update gone wrong?


----------



## Rangerjr1

OP You removed Single GPU list...


----------



## emett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arniebomba*
> 
> List Updated


Why thank you sir.


----------



## Arniebomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Just noticed there are 2 sli/xfire charts now, & the single list is gone, update gone wrong?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> OP You removed Single GPU list...


Thanks for the heads up guys! Updated again!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emett*
> 
> Why thank you sir.


Most certainly welcome


----------



## alancsalt

My scaling, months apart, different drivers, etc

1 x GTX 580 @ 1005/2100 - i7 2600K @ 5050MHz - 8481 3d11marks
2 x GTX 580 @ 999/2100 - i7 2600K @ 5050MHz - 14329 3d11marks - 168% of previous
3 x GTX 580 @ 980/2100 - i7 3939K @ 4950MHz - 19537 3d11marks - 136% of previous
4 x GTX 580 @ 970/2050 - i7 3930K @ 4950MHz - 22553 3d11marks - 115% of previous


----------



## -Nub-

Decent for air cooled GPU's.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6315356


----------



## Awsan

Oh OP please update the 6990m Crossfired are only dual not quad like the desktop version :3


----------



## Gav777

Gav777 --- 3960X @ 5.0Ghz --- GTX Titan --- P16037

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6316141


----------



## lilchronic

lilchronic 3570 5ghz 2x 679 SLI
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6309960


----------



## Arniebomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awsan*
> 
> Oh OP please update the 6990m Crossfired are only dual not quad like the desktop version :3


Thank you! Will edit with the upcoming update


----------



## lilchronic

*update*

lilchronic - i5 3570k @ 5.1ghz - 2x 670 FTW SLI - P 16639
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6321924


----------



## PwndN00b

bumping in my list....


----------



## CJRhoades

CJRhoades --- 2500K @ 4.7 --- 6950 --- P5820

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6328614


----------



## CallsignVega

Score on my 24/7 game settings: 33,189

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6334542


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Score on my 24/7 game settings: 33,189
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6334542


What exactly are you compensating for with that rig?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> What exactly are you compensating for with that rig?


Probably trying to lighten his wallet so the weight doesn't hurt him.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Probably trying to lighten his wallet so the weight doesn't hurt him.


Probably!


----------



## Jonik

Core i7 [email protected] 5400 Мhz
GTX Titan [email protected] 977(1097)/1652 Мhz 314.21
*P25067*
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6332365
http://hwbot.org/submission/2371389_jonik_3dmark11___performance_2x_geforce_gtx_titan_25067_marks


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Very good job there!


----------



## alancsalt

[email protected] x GTX 580 973/2070---P22674

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6341833


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5938678
> 
> [Joa3d43] [email protected] GHZ -- 2x Asus GTX 670 SLI -- score 17610


Can I ask how the ... everyone is getting 5ghz on ivy? What cooling do people use? Delidded? Golden chip? Any tips would be appreciated


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> Can I ask how the ... everyone is getting 5ghz on ivy? What cooling do people use? Delidded? Golden chip? Any tips would be appreciated


More volts and probably delidded. You barely have any voltage!


----------



## LucydM4Tr1x

My config in 3DMARK 11

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-CEjzNLPl-8&list=UUnqz5Sa8GInlznrz2HfChlg&index=1

i finally touch 9200p









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6347931

i hope you enjoy


----------



## Rangerjr1

Tuga look
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6136564

ABSOLUTELY OBLIDERATED WITH "WEAKER" AMD CPU


----------



## LucydM4Tr1x

Good score ranjer i just have to tweak more the ram to have more physics i can get same physics like you but i have to tweak more









What is your 7970 very good gpu score


----------



## LucydM4Tr1x

oh yeah i see in your rig a 7970 matrix and how much score your 7950 ?


----------



## setza

I'll post later my 12000ish score with single gpu.


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> More volts and probably delidded. You barely have any voltage!


I know, im on a passive heatsink only right now, waiting until its underwater to go big.







Just wondering because it seems like almost no one could get to 5ghz when Ivy came out and now I see them left and right.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> I know, im on a passive heatsink only right now, waiting until its underwater to go big.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wondering because it seems like almost no one could get to 5ghz when Ivy came out and now I see them left and right.


Ivy does run hot, for those using normal cooling early in it was only the great low voltage chips with good water that could run high clocks, when delidding got popular temps came down & overclocks went up for those doing it.


----------



## TomashT

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6357364
12.507
Single 7970 at 1296/1800, 3930K at 4.875GHz. Fastest single 7970 on the list, I believe.


----------



## brown bird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomashT*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6357364
> 12.507
> Single 7970 at 1296/1800, 3930K at 4.875GHz. Fastest single 7970 on the list, I believe.


I'm gonna have to try for a little more


----------



## TomashT

Me too.


----------



## setza

My entry to the top 30! Too bad my cpu drags my gpu score down... by a lot. A change is in order










Setza--- 2600k @ 4.5 GHz--- GTX 680---- P12148

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6362344



I dunno why it wont show the score on the program, but you can see all the detailed scores there.


----------



## stl drifter

Im having issues with 3dmark 11 using my sig rig. Everytime I click the " Run 3dmark11 " tab I just get a black screen and and floating blue box that reads " input not supported.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stl drifter*
> 
> Im having issues with 3dmark 11 using my sig rig. Everytime I click the " Run 3dmark11 " tab I just get a black screen and and floating blue box that reads " input not supported.


I haven't see 'input not supported' before, card & monitor look fine, maybe try a different cable/monitor input?


----------



## alancsalt

Not "input timing not supported"?

http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/361531-33-3dmark-needed


----------



## brown bird

Update
#1 Single 7970








brown bird --- 3930K @ 4.9GHz --- Diamond 7970 @ 1300 / 1800 --- P12606
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6369577


----------



## TomashT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brown bird*
> 
> Update
> #1 Single 7970
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brown bird --- 3930K @ 4.9GHz --- Diamond 7970 @ 1300 / 1800 --- P12606
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6363291


Challenge accepted.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Hey OP put me on the single GPU list with a 7950 aswell!

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6359800


----------



## LucydM4Tr1x

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6360255

9233p

physics score : 9142 I5 2500K OC 5.1 GHZ


----------



## Wille114

Wille114 --- 3930K @ 5GHz --- GTX 680 3-way SLI --- P23934


----------



## opt33

Opt 33---3770K at 4.82 ghz.---gtx titan single card---P15678
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6235532


----------



## TomashT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brown bird*
> 
> Update
> #1 Single 7970
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brown bird --- 3930K @ 4.9GHz --- Diamond 7970 @ 1300 / 1800 --- P12606
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6369577


12,636.



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6369692
3930K at 4.9 (125.8x39), single 7970 at 1308/7320(1830)


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomashT*
> 
> 12,636.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6369692
> 3930K at 4.9 (125.8x39), single 7970 at 1308/7320(1830)


Is there a guide anywhere on using 125 bclk, or did you just wing it?


----------



## brown bird

Yet another update








brown bird --- 3930K @ 5.0GHz --- Diamond 7970 @ 1300 / 1800 --- P12643
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6369795


----------



## TomashT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Is there a guide anywhere on using 125 bclk, or did you just wing it?


Yeah. Feed it more power.








I don't want to say I winged it, but I didn't use a guide either.


----------



## brown bird

It's on TomashT!


----------



## TomashT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brown bird*
> 
> It's on TomashT!


How much headroom you got left on that card?


----------



## TomashT

Cause I ain't got much, LOL.


----------



## brown bird

Mine's ready to burst into flames lol
What driver you running?


----------



## TomashT

Glad I'm not the only one. I'm running 13.3 Beta 3.


----------



## brown bird

I'm running 13.2 Beta 3.. may mess around with a few settings and see if I can get a little higher...think I've reached my limit though


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomashT*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Is there a guide anywhere on using 125 bclk, or did you just wing it?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. Feed it more power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to say I winged it, but I didn't use a guide either.
Click to expand...

HaHa.. i just went and tried it, but used Google to find this: http://www.gskill.us/forum/showthread.php?t=10512
Gonna have a bit of fun with this...

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2764133

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6370398

not my top score, but if it wasn't 24c in here, it might have been...
this OC seems more stable than my 100bclk one...


----------



## m3t4lh34d

M3T4LH34D --- 3930K @ 4.9Ghz ---- ASUS GTX TITAN @ 1150/3260 ---- P15215



www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6319906


----------



## m3t4lh34d

M3T4LH34D --- 3930K @ 4.9Ghz ---- ASUS GTX TITAN SLI @ 1124/3195 ---- P23195



www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6319286


----------



## m3t4lh34d

M3T4LH34D --- 3930K @ 4.7Ghz ---- GTX TITAN TRI SLI @ 1124/3206 ---- P27311



www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6292545


----------



## m3t4lh34d

M3T4LH34D --- 3930K @ 4.4Ghz ---- GTX TITAN QUAD SLI @ STOCK ---- P27498



www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6172198


----------



## alancsalt

Ok, so what about overclocked quad? I'm very interested to see...relative scaling...









1 x GTX 580 @ 1005/2100 - i7 2600K @ 5050MHz - 8481 3d11marks
2 x GTX 580 @ 999/2100 - i7 2600K @ 5050MHz - 14329 3d11marks - 168% of previous
3 x GTX 580 @ 980/2100 - i7 3939K @ 4950MHz - 19537 3d11marks - 136% of previous
4 x GTX 580 @ 975/2050 - i7 3930K @ 4950MHz - 22649 3d11marks - 116% of previous

M3T4LH34D --- 3930K @ 4.9Ghz ---- ASUS GTX TITAN 1 @ 1150/3260 ---- P15215
M3T4LH34D --- 3930K @ 4.9Ghz ---- ASUS GTX TITAN 2 @ 1124/3195 ---- P23195 -- 152% of previous
M3T4LH34D --- 3930K @ 4.7Ghz ---- ASUS GTX TITAN 3 @ 1124/3206 ---- P27311 -- 117% of previous
M3T4LH34D --- 3930K @ 4.7Ghz ---- ASUS GTX TITAN 4 @ 11xx/3xxx ----


----------



## Gav777

Gav777 --- 3960X @ 5.15Ghz --- GTX Titan --- P16180



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6355883


----------



## TomashT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> HaHa.. i just went and tried it, but used Google to find this: http://www.gskill.us/forum/showthread.php?t=10512
> Gonna have a bit of fun with this...
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2764133
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6370398
> 
> not my top score, but if it wasn't 24c in here, it might have been...
> this OC seems more stable than my 100bclk one...


Whoa, 132 BCLK.


----------



## PwndN00b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> HaHa.. i just went and tried it, but used Google to find this: http://www.gskill.us/forum/showthread.php?t=10512
> Gonna have a bit of fun with this...
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2764133
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6370398
> 
> not my top score, but if it wasn't 24c in here, it might have been...
> this OC seems more stable than my 100bclk one...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomashT*
> 
> Whoa, 132 BCLK.


I can't even see that being stable at all, just enough to bm with though apparently...


----------



## altsanity

altsanity --- 3570K @ 4.5 --- 7950 --- P10177



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6374049?

edit: superseded by post(attempt) 197


----------



## brown bird

Maybe I should take this as a warning lol, better stop while I'm ahead









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6376206


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *altsanity*
> 
> altsanity --- 3570K @ 4.5 --- 7950 --- P10177
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6374049?


comeon man, i got better P score with an AMD CPU and a 7950. Dont let me put you to shame ;ppp


----------



## altsanity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> comeon man, i got better P score with an AMD CPU and a 7950. Dont let me put you to shame ;ppp


Lololol ya ya I know its not awesome! Biggest problem I have is that my ambient temp is mid to high 30C. Nothing stays stable....Everything throttles. Gimme a month or so when its winter









Sooooooo currently I'm just using my PC as a makeshift oven/grill


----------



## altsanity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> comeon man, i got better P score with an AMD CPU and a 7950. Dont let me put you to shame ;ppp


After that challange, I have gone and reattempted my overclocks.... better is better, no?







But go ahead, I wanna see what a 5000000000Hz!!!! 8350 can do. I do miss AMD.....



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6379492?

altsanity --- 3570K @ 4.6 --- 7950 --- P10618


----------



## TomashT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brown bird*
> 
> I'm running 13.2 Beta 3.. may mess around with a few settings and see if I can get a little higher...think I've reached my limit though


I updated my BIOS without backing up my settings... It'll be a while before I'm back to 4.9GHz stable enough to bench.


----------



## lilchronic

lilchronic - i5 3570k @ 5.1 ghz - 2x 670 FTW SLI - P16639
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6321924


----------



## stahlhart

stahlhart - i7 2700k @ 4.8 ghz - MSI GTX 670 PE SLI - P16400



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6388850

_Edit: updated version of 3DMark11 and latest WHQL drivers..._


----------



## mat459

mat459 --- 3570k @ 4.6 --- GTX 660 SLI --- P12029
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6343459


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> lilchronic - i5 3570k @ 5.1 ghz - 2x 670 FTW SLI - P16639
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6321924


Interesting... I thought for sure a 3570k @ above 5.0 with that trident 2400 would get about 10 physics score. Guess I was wrong


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> Interesting... I thought for sure a 3570k @ above 5.0 with that trident 2400 would get about 10 physics score. Guess I was wrong


yea i need to tighten my ram timmings


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> yea i need to tighten my ram timmings


Do you happen to know what volts you needed for 4.5 or so? Thanks, and sweet score nonetheless!


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> Do you happen to know what volts you needed for 4.5 or so? Thanks, and sweet score nonetheless!


4.6 - 1.16v
4.8 - 1.27v
5.0 - 1.38v


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> 4.6 - 1.16v
> 4.8 - 1.27v
> 5.0 - 1.38v


Gah, I need 1.2 just for 4.4. I suppose im on a passive air cooler, and not delidded or anything, but I am beginning to lose hope that I will be able to break 5, just 3dmark stable







Thanks for info, repped


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> Gah, I need 1.2 just for 4.4. I suppose im on a passive air cooler, and not delidded or anything, but I am beginning to lose hope that I will be able to break 5, just 3dmark stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for info, repped


my first chip i need 1.26v for 4.2ghz
http://cdn.overclock.net/8/86/861df363_4.2frankinstien.png


----------



## michael-ocn

michael-ocn--- i7 875k @ 3.89 --- GTX 670 FTW --- P9891

GPU core/mem clocks... 1306 / 7128
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6401062


----------



## CallsignVega

I don't think this thread is updated anymore.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I don't think this thread is updated anymore.


even when this thread first started i had to add my score like 10 times to get it on the list


----------



## michael-ocn

i guess it makes sense to drop this data collecting since the 3dmark site lets you look at all scores that have been uploaded and compare things, so not much need for a thread to do so here... although 3dmark11 isn't so good at detecting vital stats like cpu speed, max gpu boost clock, or even sys memspeeds.


----------



## marc0053

marc_0053 i7 [email protected] gtx titan - P15028
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6401556


----------



## josephimports

josephimports --- 3770K @ 4.5 --- 7870 LE CF --- P15006

GPU core/mem clocks... 1215 / 1500

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6401052


----------



## Arniebomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I don't think this thread is updated anymore.


It will be. I've allready contacted a mod about this. I'm again at my iPhone because of problems with my pc. When they're sorted out, the update will follow. No worries


----------



## alancsalt

This goes to (roughly) April 2nd.
I'll update it before inserting in OP.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0Ap5OqqkKVAqPdEFINDdrZkFvMWg3YW4xS002QS1ZZHc&output=html


----------



## marc0053

marc0053----i7 2700k @ 5.0GHz

GTX Titan ---- P15140 (updated score from post 212)
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6403498


----------



## alancsalt

OK, I'll insert the spreadsheet in the OP. If you find any errors in it please post.


----------



## PwndN00b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> This goes to (roughly) April 2nd.
> I'll update it before inserting in OP.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0Ap5OqqkKVAqPdEFINDdrZkFvMWg3YW4xS002QS1ZZHc&output=html


Missing scores from the original list, specifically the SLI list, top 5 anyway.


----------



## bigmac11

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6406580


----------



## alancsalt

PwndN00b, inserted your score. What other scores do you think are not there, because, as far as I can see, only yours was missing?

Please understand I'm only doing this to help out, so try to provide as much information as possible.


----------



## PwndN00b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PwndN00b, inserted your score. What other scores do you think are not there, because, as far as I can see, only yours was missing?
> 
> Please understand I'm only doing this to help out, so try to provide as much information as possible.



#2 spot on the old list...owikh84
also, mines at P18789
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6261682


----------



## jdm317

jdm317 ---- i7 3770k @ 5.07ghz ---- Single Diamond 7970 @ 1362/1920 ---- P13154

Water



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6407499


----------



## alancsalt

Is there anyone, experienced with Google spreadsheets, interested in being added to editors? I'm already fairly swamped with lists to edit and mod-duties, boss has to notice eventually.....


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

MrTOOSHORT -- 3970x @5.1GHz -- GTX Titan @1280Mhz -- P17167



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6413597

Air cooled, not sure if a water block will help that much.


----------



## FtW 420

Good score!

I only had a P17009 for a backup


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Haha thanks FTW, means a lot coming from you!


----------



## PwndN00b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> MrTOOSHORT -- 3970x @5.1GHz -- GTX Titan @1280Mhz -- P17167
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6413597
> 
> Air cooled, not sure if a water block will help that much.


So if your titan is running 55C on air, at what temps do these cards throttle at?


----------



## michael-ocn

wow... 3970x is a total beast... even at 6ghz the 3770k can't even come close


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PwndN00b*
> 
> So if your titan is running 55C on air, at what temps do these cards throttle at?


I don't know. I have my air cooler fan @100%, house fan into my case with the house window open, benching 101 LoL!









..and @michael-ocn...


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> MrTOOSHORT -- 3970x @5.1GHz -- GTX Titan @1280Mhz -- P17167
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6413597
> 
> Air cooled, not sure if a water block will help that much.


----------



## lilchronic

man i really want to get P17000









lilchronic - I5 3570k 5.1ghz - 2x 670 FTW SLI @ 1346/7308 - P16753
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6413819


----------



## stahlhart

Me, too...









stahlhart --- I7 2700k 5.0ghz --- GTX 670 PE SLI (1267/7178) --- P16727

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6417848


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stahlhart*
> 
> 
> 
> Me, too...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stahlhart --- I7 2700k 5.0ghz --- GTX 670 PE SLI (1267/7178) --- P16727
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6417848


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> man i really want to get P17000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lilchronic - I5 3570k 5.1ghz - 2x 670 FTW SLI @ 1346/7308 - P16753
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6413819
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stahlhart*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me, too...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stahlhart --- I7 2700k 5.0ghz --- GTX 670 PE SLI (1267/7178) --- P16727
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6417848


----------



## jbmayes2000

jbmayes2000 --- [email protected] --- MSI TF3 7950 (1250/1750) --- P10340

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5867420

I'm on stock intel CPU cooler (i know...i know..) and using the TF3 cooler for the GPU.

Looking to delid and water cool (AIO or custom loop, not sure yet) the cpu and at least reseat and reapply TIM to the TF3 cooler for the GPU.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbmayes2000*
> 
> jbmayes2000 --- [email protected] --- MSI TF3 7950 (1250/1750) --- P10340
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5867420
> 
> I'm on stock intel CPU cooler (i know...i know..) and using the TF3 cooler for the GPU.
> 
> Looking to delid and water cool (AIO or custom loop, not sure yet) the cpu and at least reseat and reapply TIM to the TF3 cooler for the GPU.


----------



## Rangerjr1

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6496118

Update!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6496118
> 
> Update!


----------



## Rangerjr1

Only 2 AMD guys









Well atleast i compete with i5 and i7 owners!


----------



## justanoldman

Got 18k so I figured I would join the fun.

justanoldman - 3770k 5.1 - GTX 690 - P18037
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6499912


----------



## -Nub-

i7 - 2600k @ 5ghz

2 x XFX 7970 @ 1205 / 1610

Graphics - 21287

Physics - 10849

Combined - 9352

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6505523


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Got 18k so I figured I would join the fun.
> 
> justanoldman - 3770k 5.1 - GTX 690 - P18037
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6499912




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Nub-*
> 
> i7 - 2600k @ 5ghz
> 
> 2 x XFX 7970 @ 1205 / 1610
> 
> Graphics - 21287
> 
> Physics - 10849
> 
> Combined - 9352
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6505523


----------



## biffenl

*User name*: biffenl
*CPU*: Intel Core i7 3770K @ 4.9GHz
*GPU*: Gigabyte GTX 670 Windforce @ 1437/7696 MHz
*OS*: Win7 Pro x64
*Test*: Performance Centered
*3DMark Score*: P11118
*Graphics Score*: 11177
*Physics Score*: 11994
*Combined Score*: 9680
*ORB*: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6507798

http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1439195/


----------



## -Nub-

i7-2600k @ 5.2 ghz

2 x XFX 7970 @ 1215 / 1620

P - 17017

G - 21423

Phy - 11198

C - 9654

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6525635

I can push it further but this is good for now.


----------



## Stiltz85

Did some tweaking and posted a better score.


----------



## Blaze0303

Soooo close to being the fastest 7950

Blaze0303
CPU: Intel Core i5 3570k @ 4.5GHz
GPU: Gigabyte Windforce 7950 3gb at 1250/1950/1300v
OS: Win7 Pro x64
3DMark Score: P10925
Graphics Score: 11791
Physics Score: 9219
Combined Score: 8583

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5497144

http://s39.photobucket.com/user/blaze0303/media/untitled_zps3e34a4e8.png.html


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaze0303*
> 
> Soooo close to being the fastest 7950
> 
> Blaze0303
> CPU: Intel Core i5 3570k @ 4.5GHz
> GPU: Gigabyte Windforce 7950 3gb at 1250/1950/1300v
> OS: Win7 Pro x64
> 3DMark Score: P10925
> Graphics Score: 11791
> Physics Score: 9219
> Combined Score: 8583
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5497144
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


you make me feel like keeping my windforce.


----------



## vhco1972

*vhco1972 --- i7 [email protected] --- eVGA GTX [email protected]/6608 --- P15768*

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6523833


----------



## staffy007

staffy007 --- 3770K @ 4.9 --- sli gtx470 883/1766/1674 --- P 11991
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6446022


not bad for a pair of old 470's


----------



## Blaze0303

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> you make me feel like keeping my windforce.


If yours is unlocked, Its a great card.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaze0303*
> 
> If yours is unlocked, Its a great card.


it is. this is my third Gigabyte card and they just work. Great cards.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> it is. this is my third Gigabyte card and they just work. Great cards.


Maybe i should consider Gigabyte for my next card







. How good is the cooler? Is the PCB reference?


----------



## -Nub-

2600k @ 5.3ghz
2x [email protected] 1250/1680

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6534929

Time to turn down the overclocks. Its starting to get hot out and my ac sucks.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Maybe i should consider Gigabyte for my next card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . How good is the cooler? Is the PCB reference?


the newer ones are voltage locked, so stay away from them or they'll end up like your poor 7970.


----------



## Blaze0303

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> the newer ones are voltage locked, so stay away from them or they'll end up like your poor 7970.


QFT


----------



## funsoul

3dmark11 score - 24009

3930k @ 4.9ghz

3x zotac gtx 680 4gb @ 1285 / 1505

Graphics - 30972

Physics - 15686

Combined - 12703

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4453223


----------



## Clairvoyant129

i7 3930K @ 4.8GHz

2x GTX Titans @ 1167MHz

P23830

Graphics - 30873

Physics - 15232

Combined - 12785

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6546746


----------



## funsoul

3dmark11 score - 19194

3930k @ 4.9ghz

2x zotac gtx 680 4gb @ 1302 / 1502

Graphics - 22030

Physics - 15762

Combined - 11714

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4453789


----------



## Stiltz85

3dmark11 score - 18640

3960X @ 4.7ghz

2X EVGA GTX 680 CLASSIFIED 4gb @ 1185MHz

Graphics - 21495

Physics - 15682

Combined - 11719

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6551977


----------



## Byakuya27

3dmark11 score - 19155

2600k @ 5.1ghz

3 X HD7950 @ 1100/1250MHz

Graphics - 26703

Physics - 11209

Combined - 9316

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6550440


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biffenl*
> 
> *User name*: biffenl
> *CPU*: Intel Core i7 3770K @ 4.9GHz
> *GPU*: Gigabyte GTX 670 Windforce @ 1437/7696 MHz
> *OS*: Win7 Pro x64
> *Test*: Performance Centered
> *3DMark Score*: P11118
> *Graphics Score*: 11177
> *Physics Score*: 11994
> *Combined Score*: 9680
> *ORB*: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6507798




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaze0303*
> 
> Soooo close to being the fastest 7950
> Blaze0303
> CPU: Intel Core i5 3570k @ 4.5GHz
> GPU: Gigabyte Windforce 7950 3gb at 1250/1950/1300v
> OS: Win7 Pro x64
> 3DMark Score: P10925
> Graphics Score: 11791
> Physics Score: 9219
> Combined Score: 8583
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5497144




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vhco1972*
> 
> *vhco1972 --- i7 [email protected] --- eVGA GTX [email protected]/6608 --- P15768*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6523833




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staffy007*
> 
> staffy007 --- 3770K @ 4.9 --- sli gtx470 883/1766/1674 --- P 11991
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6446022
> not bad for a pair of old 470's




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Nub-*
> 
> 2600k @ 5.3ghz
> 2x [email protected] 1250/1680
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6534929
> Time to turn down the overclocks. Its starting to get hot out and my ac sucks.




















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Byakuya27*
> 
> 3dmark11 score - 19155
> 2600k @ 5.1ghz
> 3 X HD7950 @ 1100/1250MHz
> Graphics - 26703
> Physics - 11209
> Combined - 9316
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6550440




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stiltz85*
> 
> 3dmark11 score - 18640
> 
> 3960X @ 4.7ghz
> 
> 2X EVGA GTX 680 CLASSIFIED 4gb @ 1185MHz
> 
> Graphics - 21495
> 
> Physics - 15682
> 
> Combined - 11719
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6551977




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clairvoyant129*
> 
> i7 3930K @ 4.8GHz
> 
> 2x GTX Titans @ 1167MHz
> 
> P23830
> 
> Graphics - 30873
> 
> Physics - 15232
> 
> Combined - 12785
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6546746




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funsoul*
> 
> 3dmark11 score - 24009
> 
> 3930k @ 4.9ghz
> 
> 3x zotac gtx 680 4gb @ 1285 / 1505
> 
> Graphics - 30972
> 
> Physics - 15686
> 
> Combined - 12703
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4296077











Scores here are "Performance"
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funsoul*
> 
> 3dmark11 score - 19194
> 
> 3930k @ 4.9ghz
> 
> 3x zotac gtx 680 4gb @ 1302 / 1502
> 
> Graphics - 22030
> 
> Physics - 15762
> 
> Combined - 11714




























Funsoul, had to search your image for URL. Please folks, I'd rather use URL than image. Include an image by all means, but would like the URL for the spreadsheet.


----------



## funsoul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scores here are "Performance"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funsoul, had to search your image for URL. Please folks, I'd rather use URL than image. Include an image by all means, but would like the URL for the spreadsheet.


Sorry about the missing link (have edited that post now). How can I tell that the 24k score is not performance mode? Pretty sure it is (if it isn't then will need to delete my hwbot submission). Please let me know so I can correct the submission. Thanks!

PS- Noticed another error in the post for 19194. That was with 2x 680's not 3x.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funsoul*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scores here are "Performance"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funsoul, had to search your image for URL. Please folks, I'd rather use URL than image. Include an image by all means, but would like the URL for the spreadsheet.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the missing link (have edited that post now). How can I tell that the 24k score is not performance mode? Pretty sure it is (if it isn't then will need to delete my hwbot submission). Please let me know so I can correct the submission. Thanks!
> 
> PS- Noticed another error in the post for 19194. That was with 2x 680's not 3x.
Click to expand...

It says E23419 (Entry) instead of P23419 (Performance)

You are entered in 2x for our chart. I went by the validation page. You didn't need to edit. I read it from your image/pic. I was talking about "next time".


----------



## funsoul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> It says E23419 (Entry) instead of P23419 (Performance)
> 
> You are entered in 2x for our chart. I went by the validation page. You didn't need to edit. I read it from your image/pic. I was talking about "next time".


Found the problem (me)...here's the correct link for P24009 with 3x 680's: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4453223


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funsoul*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> It says E23419 (Entry) instead of P23419 (Performance)
> 
> You are entered in 2x for our chart. I went by the validation page. You didn't need to edit. I read it from your image/pic. I was talking about "next time".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found the problem (me)...here's the correct link for P24009 with 3x 680's: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4453223
Click to expand...


----------



## bratt01

Did a quick run this morning and finally broke 18000 with P18136.
Will give it another shot later today, I'm sure I'd be able to improve on that.

User name: bratt01
CPU: Intel Core i7 3930K @ 4.6 Ghz
GPU: XFX Double Dissipation Ghz Edition 7970 x 2 @ 1250Mhz / 1800Mhz
OS: Win7 Ultimate x64
Test: Performance Centered
3DMark Score: P18136
Graphics Score: 21203
Physics Score: 13848
Combined Score: 11196
ORB:http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6601646


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bratt01*
> 
> Did a quick run this morning and finally broke 18000 with P18136.
> Will give it another shot later today, I'm sure I'd be able to improve on that.
> 
> User name: bratt01
> CPU: Intel Core i7 3930K @ 4.6 Ghz
> GPU: XFX Double Dissipation Ghz Edition 7970 x 2 @ 1250Mhz / 1800Mhz
> OS: Win7 Ultimate x64
> Test: Performance Centered
> 3DMark Score: P18136
> Graphics Score: 21203
> Physics Score: 13848
> Combined Score: 11196
> ORB:http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6601646
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Cyypher

Cyypher --- 3930kk @ 4.8GHz --- 3x GTX Titans SLI --- P26762

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6521583



I just upgraded the CPU and got a test over 27k but I am waiting till I have my new case with the new cooling before I run the tests again. Should be about a week.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyypher*
> 
> Cyypher --- 3930kk @ 4.8GHz --- 3x GTX Titans SLI --- P26762
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6521583
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just upgraded the CPU and got a test over 27k but I am waiting till I have my new case with the new cooling before I run the tests again. Should be about a week.


----------



## Koniakki

Koniakki --- 3770K @ 4.9 --- GTX 690 --- P17511

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6616129

There was an error with showing the score, but in the score page you can see the score below in the detailed section.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Koniakki --- 3770K @ 4.9 --- GTX 690 --- P17511
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6616129
> 
> There was an error with showing the score, but in the score page you can see the score below in the detailed section.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## amstech

I just got a new result I would like to share








Not leaderboard quality i'm sure but I am quite happy.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6620474

http://s51.photobucket.com/user/topenlt1/media/P9605Single670.png.html


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amstech*
> 
> I just got a new result I would like to share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not leaderboard quality i'm sure but I am quite happy.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6620474
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s51.photobucket.com/user/topenlt1/media/P9605Single670.png.html



















Not actually Top 30... you were 31st..


----------



## Clairvoyant129

Update,

P24055

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6622742



12 more points and I would have taken 2nd place in SLI/CF.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clairvoyant129*
> 
> Update,
> 
> P24055
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6622742
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12 more points and I would have taken 2nd place in SLI/CF.


----------



## DimmyK

Single Titan, 1202 GPU / 1778 memory

10390 overall, 12760 Graphics Score. Combined score really doesn't like my 2500K



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/490173


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

DimmyK

I would think your GTX Titan @1200MHz would get you into a 15,000 graphics score. A 2500k should be more than capable to push your card. Are you on the stock bios?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DimmyK*
> 
> Single Titan, 1202 GPU / 1778 memory
> 
> 10390 overall, 12760 Graphics Score. Combined score really doesn't like my 2500K
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/490173


----------



## FtW 420

Here's a tri sli I haven't subbed here, can't remember the core clock, think about 1350/1806.
I was psu limited, 1250W psu wasn't strong enough to run max clocks with 3 x 680s.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6262004


----------



## DimmyK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> DimmyK
> 
> I would think your GTX Titan @1200MHz would get you into a 15,000 graphics score. A 2500k should be more than capable to push your card. Are you on the stock bios?


No, I'm flashed with RR09SS BIOS. Why would you think my graphics score is lower than it should be? From what I've seen, it's pretty spot on for 2500K. My combined test is only 23.9 FPS just because of quad core with no HT. I thought this was bringing my score down.... Am I missing something?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DimmyK*
> 
> No, I'm flashed with RR09SS BIOS. Why would you think my graphics score is lower than it should be? From what I've seen, it's pretty spot on for 2500K. My combined test is only 23.9 FPS just because of quad core with no HT. I thought this was bringing my score down.... Am I missing something?


I would think 15,000 graphics score using a 2500k. Maybe I'm wrong.

A 2500k is no slouch imo.


----------



## DimmyK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> I would think 15,000 graphics score using a 2500k. Maybe I'm wrong.
> 
> A 2500k is no slouch imo.


No, 2nd best (1st one is screwed up) submission for Titan/2500K combo has only 12,9K as graphics score.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/474389

Unfortunately, 3Dmark really hates CPUs with no HT. You're right about 2500K being no slouch though, I have no problems with it outside of 3dMark


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DimmyK*
> 
> No, 2nd best (1st one is screwed up) submission for Titan/2500K combo has only 12,9K as graphics score.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/474389
> 
> Unfortunately, 3Dmark really hates CPUs with no HT. You're right about 2500K being no slouch though, I have no problems with it outside of 3dMark


Oh ok. thanks for that 3dmark11 link for clarification.


----------



## DimmyK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Oh ok. thanks for that 3dmark11 link for clarification.


Holy .... And all this time I thought I was in Firestrike thread... Never mind me, I'll show myself out







Gotta go make some more coffee... lol


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

LoL

You had me too!









Now post an actual 3dmark11 score ok man?


----------



## DimmyK

3Dmark 11 (this time for realz







), Titan 1202/1750



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6634888

MrTooshort, I'm planning petition to Futuremark to make them name their stuff with at least a bit of creativity... Will you sign it?









alancsalt, I'm sorry, I submitted Firestrike instead of 3Dmark 11 (post 276) and its got added to top 30 in OP. Can you please remove it? My bad







Thanks


----------



## Yungbenny911

Yungbenny911 --- 3770k @ 4.8 --- GTX 660 SLI --- P13275



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6629319


----------



## stahlhart

Updated score: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6623159


----------



## Rangerjr1

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6637132?

Sapphire 7970 Reference card @ 1280/1875.


----------



## Koniakki

*Updated Score!* [email protected] Still no 18K! Dammit....
*
Koniakki --- 3770K @ 5.0 --- GTX 690 --- P17818*

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6640039


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DimmyK*
> 
> 3Dmark 11 (this time for realz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), Titan 1202/1750
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6634888
> 
> MrTooshort, I'm planning petition to Futuremark to make them name their stuff with at least a bit of creativity... Will you sign it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alancsalt, I'm sorry, I submitted Firestrike instead of 3Dmark 11 (post 276) and its got added to top 30 in OP. Can you please remove it? My bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks











*Result not found.*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Yungbenny911 --- 3770k @ 4.8 --- GTX 660 SLI --- P13275
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6629319




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stahlhart*
> 
> 
> 
> Updated score: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6623159




















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6637132?
> 
> Sapphire 7970 Reference card @ 1280/1875.











*Result not found.*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> *Updated Score!* [email protected] Still no 18K! Dammit....
> *
> Koniakki --- 3770K @ 5.0 --- GTX 690 --- P17818*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6640039


----------



## Rangerjr1

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6639008

Rangerjr1. I deleted my old score, heres a new one.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> *Updated Score!* [email protected] Still no 18K! Dammit....
> *
> Koniakki --- 3770K @ 5.0 --- GTX 690 --- P17818*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6640039


No, you can't get over 18k, that would be too close to me.








But seriously, I needed 5.1 on my 3770k to get 18k with my 690, I couldn't get it with 5.0.


----------



## DimmyK

I deleted old result by mistake. Here's the new one.

*DimmyK--- 2500K @ 4.6 --- GTX Titan (1202/1750) --- P13096*



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6634924


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6639008
> 
> Rangerjr1. I deleted my old score, heres a new one.




















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DimmyK*
> 
> I deleted old result by mistake. Here's the new one.
> 
> *DimmyK--- 2500K @ 4.6 --- GTX Titan (1202/1750) --- P13096*
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6634924


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> No, you can't get over 18k, that would be too close to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But seriously, I needed 5.1 on my 3770k to get 18k with my 690, I couldn't get it with 5.0.


I just got my chip. I cannot delidd yet for 5.2. lol! I booted at 5.1Ghz. But the H100i cannot keep up with the damn summer temps/volts needed.

Maybe after the summer or if it gets the better of me before then and I delidd it, I will post back.


----------



## ice_n_fyre

ice_n_fyre --- 3770K @ 4.7 --- GTX 780 @ 1228 GPU 6805 RAM --- P14456


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice_n_fyre*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ice_n_fyre --- 3770K @ 4.7 --- GTX 780 @ 1228 GPU 6805 RAM --- P14456


Quote:


> Your entry must have a verification URL


----------



## ice_n_fyre

I understand, no can do though my PC does not have Internet access. Posted for comparisons sake.


----------



## sniperpowa

sniperpowa - I7 2700k @5.0ghz, Single GTX 780 1189core - P13,957 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6661137?


----------



## John Shepard

I oced the card further....
http://img94.imageshack.us/i/3dmarkt.jpg/

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6655058

I will try to go even higher...


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sniperpowa*
> 
> sniperpowa - I7 2700k @5.0ghz, Single GTX 780 1189core - P13,957 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6661137?




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *John Shepard*
> 
> I oced the card further....
> http://img94.imageshack.us/i/3dmarkt.jpg/
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6655058
> 
> I will try to go even higher...


----------



## setza

Update for my previous record









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6692939


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *setza*
> 
> Update for my previous record
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6692939


----------



## 113802

May I be in the top 30 pretty please?

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6698762?


----------



## plasmeh

plasmeh --- 3930k @ 4.5jiggawattz ---- Tri-SLI GTX 780 --- P27017



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6698857

Can I be on the list, pretty please?


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy --- [email protected] --- GTX Titan SLI --- P21228



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6698942

need to up the clocks!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WannaBeOCer*
> 
> May I be in the top 30 pretty please?
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6698762?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *plasmeh*
> 
> plasmeh --- 3930k @ 4.5jiggawattz ---- Tri-SLI GTX 780 --- P27017
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6698857
> 
> Can I be on the list, pretty please?




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy --- [email protected] --- GTX Titan SLI --- P21228
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6698942
> 
> need to up the clocks!




























Very interesting to see GTX 780 results starting to come in.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

MrTOOSHORT -- 3970x @5.2GHz -- GTX TITAN @1254MHz -- P17260:



*http://img221.imageshack.us/img221/2755/titan3dmark11june8th.jpg*

*http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6699775*


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> MrTOOSHORT -- 3970x @5.2GHz -- GTX TITAN @1254MHz -- P17260:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *http://img221.imageshack.us/img221/2755/titan3dmark11june8th.jpg*
> 
> *http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6699775*



















With no tweaks? Just Albertan cold? Seriously?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> MrTOOSHORT -- 3970x @5.2GHz -- GTX TITAN @1254MHz -- P17260:
> 
> 
> 
> *http://img221.imageshack.us/img221/2755/titan3dmark11june8th.jpg*
> 
> *http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6699775*


Nice! I'll have to give you a new target to beat..

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6414824


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

oh shut the front door with that screenshot.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> oh shut the front door with that screenshot.


I was going to make it an unofficial entry but took too long while away from the rig. I thought i had posted that weeks ago & just noticed it wasn't in the list.
Titan should be going back on the operating table next week.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Nice! I'll have to give you a new target to beat..
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6414824
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Jpmboy

the entry in 5th place in the cf/sli table does not link to a validation with that P score.
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6261682
= P18789
and the table lists this as P22622
"... I'm just sayin..."


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> the entry in 5th place in the cf/sli table does not link to a validation with that P score.
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6261682
> = P18789
> and the table lists this as P22622
> "... I'm just sayin..."


Wrong validation, wrong chart, wrong cards.. it has kinda disappeared now.. but if you look in the Tri list, you'll see what it was supposed to be. You moved up one...


----------



## Jpmboy

Hey thanks! I was poking around to see the jump in physics scores with SB-E vs ivy and spotted it. one place and probably no further with this 3770k I have. Will never get the physics score high enough.


----------



## plasmeh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *plasmeh*
> 
> plasmeh --- 3930k @ 4.5jiggawattz ---- Tri-SLI GTX 780 --- P27017
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6698857
> 
> Can I be on the list, pretty please?


Pole position baby! (for the moment haha)

New score:

3930k @ 4.7 ---- Tri-SLI GTX 780 ---- P27475



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6701769?


----------



## justanoldman

^Nice score Plasmeh.
Please post a score over in the Valley 1.0 thread. I am curious how tri 780 does:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0-fill-the-form


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *plasmeh*
> 
> Pole position baby! (for the moment haha)
> 
> New score:
> 
> 3930k @ 4.7 ---- Tri-SLI GTX 780 ---- P27475
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6701769?



















Plasmeh, you ate the Titans!








Titans, you must try harder...


----------



## plasmeh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> ^Nice score Plasmeh.
> Please post a score over in the Valley 1.0 thread. I am curious how tri 780 does:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0-fill-the-form


While I'm pretty confident I could be near the top of that list, I just can't get Valley to run properly. It either crashes with the slightest overclock or just produces a downright crappy score of something like 112fps - in reality, it should easily be near 160fps. I'm hoping that the next driver update addresses this.

I've noticed that utilization both of the processor and GPUs is very low across the board for Valley - is this common and/or is there a fix?


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *plasmeh*
> 
> While I'm pretty confident I could be near the top of that list, I just can't get Valley to run properly. It either crashes with the slightest overclock or just produces a downright crappy score of something like 112fps - in reality, it should easily be near 160fps. I'm hoping that the next driver update addresses this.
> 
> I've noticed that utilization both of the processor and GPUs is very low across the board for Valley - is this common and/or is there a fix?


I can't speak directly to it since I don't have three gpus, but I have seen most everyone have good scaling/performance with two gpus. However, with three or more gpus a number of scores seem too low, but a couple are good.

If you are seeing good scaling from one to two to three gpus in other benchmarks but it is just trouble with Valley then maybe it is a Valley vs. the current driver issue. Joa3d43 gets good scaling with his cards in Valley, he would be the person to ask in my opinion.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *plasmeh*
> 
> While I'm pretty confident I could be near the top of that list, I just can't get Valley to run properly. It either crashes with the slightest overclock or just produces a downright crappy score of something like 112fps - in reality, it should easily be near 160fps. I'm hoping that the next driver update addresses this.
> 
> I've noticed that utilization both of the processor and GPUs is very low across the board for Valley - is this common and/or is there a fix?


It happens when the cards downclock cause the oc is unstable.... My titans do it and only a reboot will bring em back on line with the os i set in precision x. Valley definately stresses the card much more than 3D mark 11. Start in valley with a lower oc and work your way up. The beta drivers work fine.


----------



## plasmeh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> It happens when the cards downclock cause the oc is unstable.... My titans do it and only a reboot will bring em back on line with the os i set in precision x. Valley definately stresses the card much more than 3D mark 11. Start in valley with a lower oc and work your way up. The beta drivers work fine.


I appreciate your input, but that's not the issue I'm having. This happens at stock clocks as well. I'd be curious to see someone else's GPU usage in Tri-SLI after a run through on Valley to compare to.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *plasmeh*
> 
> I appreciate your input, but that's not the issue I'm having. This happens at stock clocks as well. I'd be curious to see someone else's GPU usage in Tri-SLI after a run through on Valley to compare to.


that's certainly odd. there's a few tri sli in the valley score sheet with VERY high scores. maybe a mobo issue? IDK, but good luck figuring it out!








I'd like to know the solution since I have a p9x79 ws on the way...


----------



## Yungbenny911

Let's add a 770 to the score list









*Yungbenny911 --- 3770k @ 4.8Ghz-- 1346Mhz core --- 2028 Mhz memory.*


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6699605


----------



## CBZ323

CBZ323 --- 3770K @ 4.5 --- GTX 780 SLI --- P18319

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6708764



EDIT: The 780's are at stock since the drivers are so crappy for the new cards and you cant roll back with the 780s because they are only supported by the latest so far.

I will submit an OC result when better drivers come out


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Let's add a 770 to the score list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Yungbenny911 --- 3770k @ 4.8Ghz-- 1346Mhz core --- 2028 Mhz memory.*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6699605



























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CBZ323*
> 
> CBZ323 --- 3770K @ 4.5 --- GTX 780 SLI --- P18319
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6708764
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: The 780's are at stock since the drivers are so crappy for the new cards and you cant roll back with the 780s because they are only supported by the latest so far.
> I will submit an OC result when better drivers come out


----------



## kx11

kx11 --- 3960x @ 4.3 --- GTX 780 SLI --- P18475

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6709477



stock bios

clock +24
mem +45


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> kx11 --- 3960x @ 4.3 --- GTX 780 SLI --- P18475
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6709477
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stock bios
> 
> clock +24
> mem +45


----------



## cstkl1




----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*


From the first page of this thread:
Quote:


> Users must follow these guidelines:
> -Use default 3DMark11 settings
> -Your entry must contain: user name, CPU and clock, GPU('s) and of course the Pxxx score
> Like so:
> Arniebomba --- 3770K @ 4.2 --- 7970 CF --- PXXXX
> -Your entry must have a verification URL AND screenshot of your score


----------



## alancsalt

alancsalt --P23400--- NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580(4x)--- i7-3970X Extreme
Graphics Score 28237

Physics Score 16778

Combined Score 13824


----------



## AMGC

My result








AMGC ---- I72600k @ 5.0GHz ---- GTX 780(1) ---- Score *P13873*
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6736862


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMGC*
> 
> My result
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMGC ---- I72600k @ 5.0GHz ---- GTX 780(1) ---- Score *P13873*
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6736862
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




























alancsalt ---- I7-3970X @ 5.075GHz ---- GTX 580(4) ---- Score *P23440* http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6737205


----------



## Yungbenny911

Now Let's add a 770 SLI to the score list









*Yungbenny911 --- 3770k @ 4.8Ghz-- GTX 770 SLI --- 1320Mhz core --- 2004 Mhz memory.
*


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6744173


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> alancsalt ---- I7-3970X @ 5.075GHz ---- GTX 580(4) ---- Score *P23440* http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6737205
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Now Let's add a 770 SLI to the score list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Yungbenny911 --- 3770k @ 4.8Ghz-- GTX 770 SLI --- 1320Mhz core --- 2004 Mhz memory.
> *
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6744173


----------



## Carlitos714

Carlitos714 --- i7-3820 @ 4.875 --- GTX 480 SLI --- P12787

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6727069


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carlitos714*
> 
> Carlitos714 --- i7-3820 @ 4.875 --- GTX 480 SLI --- P12787
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6727069
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## vhco1972

vhco1972 --- i7 [email protected] --- GTX Titan [email protected]/6608 --- P24318

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6634942


----------



## kx11

*kx11--- 3960x @ 4.3 --- 780 SLi --- P18870*

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6755202

http://minus.com/lbsW3JgOVReELx

if i got my CPU clock little higher i might get up more in the list


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> *kx11--- 3960x @ 4.3 --- 780 SLi --- P18870*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6755202
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://minus.com/lbsW3JgOVReELx
> 
> 
> 
> if i got my CPU clock little higher i might get up more in the list


----------



## Saizer

Saizer --- 2600K @Stock --- GTX590 @Stock --- P8603



Sucks, lol.


----------



## alancsalt

no link?


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saizer*
> 
> Saizer --- 2600K @Stock --- GTX590 @Stock --- P8603
> 
> 
> 
> Sucks, lol.


the only thing that sucks is - no links. other than that, your score if fine for a stock 590. your chip is stock and HT is off, so that's normal, too. it does not matter as long as you can play your games and at that score . . . you pretty much max most games.


----------



## Saizer

Saizer --- 2600K @4,5GHz --- GTX590 @Stock --- P9141

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6758818



How is that? With 4,5Ghz I earned 536 points (still with HT off).


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saizer*
> 
> Saizer --- 2600K @4,5GHz --- GTX590 @Stock --- P9141
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6758818
> 
> 
> 
> How is that? With 4,5Ghz I earned 536 points (still with HT off).


that did not take long. nice


----------



## IronDoq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> *kx11--- 3960x @ 4.3 --- 780 SLi --- P18870*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6755202
> 
> http://minus.com/lbsW3JgOVReELx
> 
> if i got my CPU clock little higher i might get up more in the list


Woah. I'm beating you with mt 3570k... you should be getting a LOT higher graphics score.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6758726


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saizer*
> 
> Saizer --- 2600K @4,5GHz --- GTX590 @Stock --- P9141
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6758818
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is that? With 4,5Ghz I earned 536 points (still with HT off).


----------



## BBEG

Sig rig. Some time next week I get the screws to put my 2nd 680 back together. First world problems.









BBEG --- i7 2600k at 4.6 GHz --- GTX 680 ; 1199 / 1599 --- P7043.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/814232


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBEG*
> 
> Sig rig. Some time next week I get the screws to put my 2nd 680 back together. First world problems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BBEG --- i7 2600k at 4.6 GHz --- GTX 680 ; 1199 / 1599 --- P7043.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/814232
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hang on! That's 3DM2013, we're 3DM11. Better run 3DMark11 for this thread.


----------



## BBEG

I was pretty sure I downloaded 3DMark11... How can I tell the difference?

Derp. This is why you don't post tired or drunk.

Ahem.

BBEG --- i7 2600k at 4.6 GHz --- GTX 680 ; 1199 / 1599 --- P10707

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6761021


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronDoq*
> 
> Woah. I'm beating you with mt 3570k... you should be getting a LOT higher graphics score.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6758726


your CPU + GPU were clocked way higher than mine


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBEG*
> 
> I was pretty sure I downloaded 3DMark11... How can I tell the difference?
> 
> Derp. This is why you don't post tired or drunk.
> 
> Ahem.
> 
> BBEG --- i7 2600k at 4.6 GHz --- GTX 680 ; 1199 / 1599 --- P10707
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6761021
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



















That's the ticket. Scraped into the Thirty.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IronDoq*
> 
> Woah. I'm beating you with mt 3570k... you should be getting a LOT higher graphics score.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6758726
> 
> 
> 
> your CPU + GPU were clocked way higher than mine
Click to expand...

Must try harder?


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must try harder?


i will when i'm back home next week


----------



## alancsalt

Good one.


----------



## BBEG

Quick update. New fan profile means I finally broke 1200 / 1600. I seem to have hit a non-temperature-related wall now. Need to figure out what it is above these settings that's crashing me now...

BBEG --- i7 2600k at 4.6 GHz --- GTX 680 ; 1204 / 1603 --- P10779

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6763044


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBEG*
> 
> Quick update. New fan profile means I finally broke 1200 / 1600. I seem to have hit a non-temperature-related wall now. Need to figure out what it is above these settings that's crashing me now...
> 
> BBEG --- i7 2600k at 4.6 GHz --- GTX 680 ; 1204 / 1603 --- P10779
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6763044
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Jason007 xtreme

Jason007 xtreme I5 3570k @ 4.8 GHZ............Gigabyte HD 7970 OC.............1302/1785..................... Score : 11776 !

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6758976



Flashing the GHz BIOS (1100/6000) onto the Gigabyte HD7970 OC version (1000/5500) now It's work.

Follow my post

http://www.overclock.net/t/1402757/flashing-the-gigabyte-ghz-bios-1100-6000-onto-the-oc-version-1000-5500-now-its-work


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jason007 xtreme*
> 
> Jason007 xtreme I5 3570k @ 4.8 GHZ............Gigabyte HD 7970 OC.............1302/1785..................... Score : 11776 !
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6758976
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flashing the GHz BIOS (1100/6000) onto the Gigabyte HD7970 OC version (1000/5500) now It's work.
> 
> Follow my post
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1402757/flashing-the-gigabyte-ghz-bios-1100-6000-onto-the-oc-version-1000-5500-now-its-work


----------



## sniperpowa

sniperpowa 3930k @ 4.6ghz 2133mhz ram. 1 GTX 780 1189 core 3105 memory P14329 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6766339?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sniperpowa*
> 
> sniperpowa 3930k @ 4.6ghz 2133mhz ram. 1 GTX 780 1189 core 3105 memory P14329 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6766339?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy --- [email protected] --- Titan SLI -- 23215



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6767075


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy --- [email protected] --- Titan SLI -- 23215
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6767075


----------



## setza

Ummm guys, why can't I see the chart on page 1?


----------



## FtW 420

Not sure, I just had a look & shows up fine here.


----------



## kx11

me too , i can't see it on my notebook but my desktop rig can show it *_*


----------



## alancsalt

Not set to the mobile version of the site?
Otherwise I don't know.
That would be a huddler "bugs" question otherwise..????

Doesn't help you, but it shows up fine in all browsers on my desktops..


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Not set to the mobile version of the site?
> Otherwise I don't know.
> That would be a huddler "bugs" question otherwise..????
> 
> Doesn't help you, but it shows up fine in all browsers on my desktops..


same here with IE and FF browsers on three rigs - shows up fine.


----------



## setza

Weird, still can´t see it on my desktop but on my phone it is fine.


----------



## sniperpowa

sniperpowa

3930k @ 4.6ghz

1 GTX 780 @ 1202 core 3121 memory

P14515
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6774076?


----------



## drdreey

drdreey
[email protected]
1xEVGA GTX780 SC ACX cooler
Core 1295 Mem 3200
P15691

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6754400

http://sdrv.ms/16jlOZm

Dang u guys are fast.








Lonely between the Titans, lol.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sniperpowa*
> 
> sniperpowa ----3930k @ 4.6ghz---- 1 GTX 780 @ 1202 core 3121 memory---- P14515
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6774076?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drdreey*
> 
> drdreey
> [email protected]
> 1xEVGA GTX780 SC ACX cooler
> Core 1295 Mem 3200
> P15691
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6754400
> 
> http://sdrv.ms/16jlOZm



















I think the GTX 780 cheer squad just got even happier!


----------



## drdreey

@Alancsalt/Listkeeper,
Number 6 (Gav777) on list. Score is wrong or number on list is wrong...


----------



## alancsalt

Position in list was wrong...









Damn that non -Vulcan half!


----------



## jderbs

jderbs (jdubsss on 3dmark) --- [email protected] --- 780 SLI -- P21825

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6775055


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jderbs*
> 
> jderbs (jdubsss on 3dmark) --- [email protected] --- 780 SLI -- P21825
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6775055
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## [CyGnus]

[CyGnus] --- 3570K @ 5GHz --- 7970 @ 1225/1700 --- P11396

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6682717


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> [CyGnus] --- 3570K @ 5GHz --- 7970 @ 1225/1700 --- P11396
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6682717
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



















But it's below the Top 30 line.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> But it's below the Top 30 line.


Look again my friend







spot #29


----------



## skyn3t

OCN : skyn3t
GTX 780 SLI
Stock @ 1228MHz Memory 6610MHz 1.2v
3570k @ 4.5GHz

3Dmark11 P17875




Spoiler: 3Dmark11 P17464: Spoiler!



OCN : skyn3t
GTX 780 SLI
Stock @ 1202MHz Memory 7004MHz 1.2v
3570k @ 4.5GHz

3Dmark11 P17464















Spoiler: 3Dmark11 P15330: Spoiler!



OCN : skyn3t
GTX 780 SLI
Stock @ 1202MHz Memory 7004MHz 1.2v
3570k @ 4.5GHz

3Dmark11 17464

3Dmark11 P15330

3Dmark11 P15330


----------



## kx11

nice clock/voltage


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> OCN : skyn3t
> GTX 780 SLI
> Stock @ 1228MHz Memory 6610MHz 1.2v
> 3570k @ 4.5GHz
> 
> 3Dmark11 P17875
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 3Dmark11 P17464: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> OCN : skyn3t
> GTX 780 SLI
> Stock @ 1202MHz Memory 7004MHz 1.2v
> 3570k @ 4.5GHz
> 
> 3Dmark11 P17464
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 3Dmark11 P15330: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> OCN : skyn3t
> GTX 780 SLI
> Stock @ 1202MHz Memory 7004MHz 1.2v
> 3570k @ 4.5GHz
> 
> 3Dmark11 17464
> 
> 3Dmark11 P15330
> 
> 3Dmark11 P15330


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> But it's below the Top 30 line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look again my friend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spot #29
Click to expand...

OMG! #30 today....I'm goin' senile...or lacking coffee...


----------



## drdreey

Another Titan down.









drdreey
[email protected]
1xEVGA GTX780 SC ACX cooler
Core 1302 Mem 7400
P15815

3Dmark:
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6779690

Screen:
http://sdrv.ms/14a2vl8


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drdreey*
> 
> Another Titan down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drdreey
> [email protected]
> 1xEVGA GTX780 SC ACX cooler
> Core 1302 Mem 7400
> P15815
> 
> 3Dmark:
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6779690
> 
> Screen:
> http://sdrv.ms/14a2vl8











Good to see.


----------



## sniperpowa

P20281 3930k 4.6ghz ----2 GTX 780 sli 1 card is stock one is superclocked lol raised boost on stock card to match SC. The SC is stock clocks 1084 with boost. http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6781283


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sniperpowa*
> 
> P20281 3930k 4.6ghz ----2 GTX 780 sli 1 card is stock one is superclocked lol raised boost on stock card to match SC. The SC is stock clocks 1084 with boost. http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6781283




























Good to see 780s getting up in the charts.. (mainly because I'm thinking that soon as my puny budget allows..)


----------



## [CyGnus]

Update

[CyGnus] --- 3570K @ 5GHz --- 7970 @ 1250/1725 --- P11464

P11464: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6797632


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Update
> 
> [CyGnus] --- 3570K @ 5GHz --- 7970 @ 1250/1725 --- P11464
> 
> P11464: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6797632


----------



## sniperpowa

sniperpowa --- 3930k @ 4.6 --- GTX 780 2 way SLI 1202 core --- P21861 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6800594?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sniperpowa*
> 
> sniperpowa --- 3930k @ 4.6 --- GTX 780 2 way SLI 1202 core --- P21861 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6800594?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## kx11

i would like an explanation of something

when i set the resolution scaling using NVCP on GPU the fps is locked to 120fps , but when i set it to perform scaling on display the frames hit 180fps easily

any ideas why ?!


----------



## MessiaaH

MessiaaH --- 3930K @ 5.0 --- 3 x GTX 680 --- P22,550
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4473616


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MessiaaH*
> 
> MessiaaH --- 3930K @ 5.0 --- 3 x GTX 680 --- P22,550
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4473616


----------



## atrusaint

atrusaint --- 3930K @ 4.6 --- 780 SLI --- P22960

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6819770


----------



## 113802

WannaBeOCer--- 3770k @ 5Ghz --- GTX 780 --- P14580
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6701334


Update


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atrusaint*
> 
> atrusaint --- 3930K @ 4.6 --- 780 SLI --- P22960
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6819770
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WannaBeOCer*
> 
> WannaBeOCer--- 3770k @ 5Ghz --- GTX 780 --- P14580
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6701334
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Update


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy ---- [email protected] --- GTX Titan --- 15135



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6830525


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy ---- [email protected] --- GTX Titan --- 15135
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6830525


----------



## Jpmboy

okay - last one







did a little better

jpmboy --- [email protected] --- GTX Titan --- 15256



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6830795


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> okay - last one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did a little better
> 
> jpmboy --- [email protected] --- GTX Titan --- 15256
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6830795


----------



## BBEG

I decided I wanted to be back on the list.









BBEG --- i7 2600k at 4.7GHz --- GTX 680 SLI (+85 core / +250 mem) --- P16295



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6839580

Now I need to start pushing the clocks so my 680s aren't getting so embarrassed by these 780s and Titans.


----------



## SeD669

SeD669 --- i7-950 @ 3.839GHz --- GTX 580 x 2 in SLI @ 802MHz --- P11017



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6246184


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBEG*
> 
> I decided I wanted to be back on the list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BBEG --- i7 2600k at 4.7GHz --- GTX 680 SLI (+85 core / +250 mem) --- P16295
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6839580
> 
> Now I need to start pushing the clocks so my 680s aren't getting so embarrassed by these 780s and Titans.




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeD669*
> 
> SeD669 --- i7-950 @ 3.839GHz --- GTX 580 x 2 in SLI @ 802MHz --- P11017
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6246184


----------



## SeD669

Cheers mate








Now I start tweaking


----------



## IronDoq

IronDoq--- 3770k @ 5.9 --- SLI GTX 780 --- 21937

Top score for my hardware











Edit: just beat it.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronDoq*
> 
> IronDoq--- 3770k @ 5.9 --- SLI GTX 780 --- 21937
> 
> Top score for my hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: just beat it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


No URL provided.


----------



## IronDoq

My apologies good sir, here you go! http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6859620


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronDoq*
> 
> My apologies good sir, here you go! http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6859620



















Congratulations No.8 SLI.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronDoq*
> 
> IronDoq--- 3770k @ 5.9 --- SLI GTX 780 --- 21937
> 
> Top score for my hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: just beat it.


Wow! 5.9 on the 3770K?


----------



## IronDoq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Wow! 5.9 on the 3770K?


Haha good catch, meant _*5.0*_. It is a really great 3770k, only needs 1.39v for 5. Staying under 1.5v I could probably get to 5.1 or maybe even 5.2 for benching.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronDoq*
> 
> Haha good catch, meant _*5.0*_. It is a really great 3770k, only needs 1.39v for 5. Staying under 1.5v I could probably get to 5.1 or maybe even 5.2 for benching.


That IS a great 3770K!


----------



## BBEG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronDoq*
> 
> Haha good catch, meant _*5.0*_. It is a really great 3770k, only needs 1.39v for 5. Staying under 1.5v I could probably get to 5.1 or maybe even 5.2 for benching.


Buy yourself a lotto ticket man... nice chip!


----------



## IronDoq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> That IS a great 3770K!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBEG*
> 
> Buy yourself a lotto ticket man... nice chip!


Thank you! I got two for pretty cheap BNIB local, the other does about 4.9 on 1.36v.


----------



## Cuffuffles

Cuffuffles - 3770K @ 4.5GHz - 2x GTX Titans SLI - P20501



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6873364


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cuffuffles*
> 
> Cuffuffles - 3770K @ 4.5GHz - 2x GTX Titans SLI - P20501
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6873364


----------



## USFORCES

Old score for Aug 2012









USFORCES - 980X @ 4.7GHz - 3x GTX 680 - P21610

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4226620


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> Old score for Aug 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USFORCES - 980X @ 4.7GHz - 3x GTX 680 - P21610
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4226620


----------



## Awsan

I will take the fastest Single 7950 position in matter of days just wait for it


----------



## IronDoq

IronDoq- 3770K @ 5.0GHz - 2x GTX 780 SLI - P22474

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6904494

I need to see if I can get the 3770k up to 5.2 for benching...


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronDoq*
> 
> IronDoq- 3770K @ 5.0GHz - 2x GTX 780 SLI - P22474
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6904494
> 
> I need to see if I can get the 3770k up to 5.2 for benching...


----------



## KedarWolf

2x MSI GTX 680 4GB/OC at 1246/1750 in GPU-Z

3820 I7 at 4.625 GHZ with hyperthreading on, 32 GBs RAM quad channel using XMP at 2333 MHZ, ASUS Sabertooth X79 motherboard, two ADATA 128 GB SX900s as system drive in RAID 0, 2 TB Western Digital storage drive, two MSI Twin Frozr GTX 680s 4GB/OC running at core 1246, memory 1750 in GPU-Z at 150% Power Target using a voltage modded custom bios.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6903342


From 3DMark11OC2

Last one core at 1258, memory at 1751 in GPU-Z two MSI Twin Frozr GTX 680s 4GB/OC. My overclock is stable a bit higher with the beta Nvidia 326.19 drivers. I use Precision X to overclock with K-Boost enabled to lock my GPUs at 1258/1751 24/7.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6938900


From 3D


----------



## Jpmboy

Poped in to compare resukts for guy posting in the titan thread... Entry #6 in the single card table? ... Something is "amiss".


----------



## cowie

cowie --- 3770K @ 4.7 --- gtx 780 --- P15504

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6909276


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> 2x MSI GTX 680 4GB/OC at 1246/1750 in GPU-Z
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From 3DMark11OC2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6903342
> 
> 3820 I7 at 4.625 GHZ with hyperthreading on, 32 GBs RAM quad channel using XMP at 2400 MHZ, ASUS Sabertooth X79 motherboard, two ADATA 128 GB SX900s as system drive in RAID 0, 2 TB Western Digital storage drive, two MSI GTX 680 4GB/OC running at core 1246, memory 1750 at 150% Power Target using a voltage modded custom bios.



























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Poped in to compare resukts for guy posting in the titan thread... Entry #6 in the single card table? ... Something is "amiss".




















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cowie*
> 
> cowie --- 3770K @ 4.7 --- gtx 780 --- P15504
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6909276
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Wenis

This is an update to my original post a long time ago. I'm finally working on my overclocking. Still have work to do with my cpu.

Wenis - 3930k @ 4.3 - 3x 680s - P23152

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6910915


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wenis*
> 
> This is an update to my original post a long time ago. I'm finally working on my overclocking. Still have work to do with my cpu.
> 
> Wenis - 3930k @ 4.3 - 3x 680s - P23152
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6910915


----------



## om3nz

This is what I have managed to get out of my rig.

om3nz --- [email protected] --- 7850 --- P7898
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6912865


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *om3nz*
> 
> This is what I have managed to get out of my rig.
> 
> om3nz --- [email protected] --- 7850 --- P7898
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6912865


----------



## om3nz

Update:
om3nz --- [email protected] --- 7850 --- P8046
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6914057

Bumped GPU memory clock from 1400 to 1500 MHz and boosted NB and HT speeds to 2600 MHz. Finally achieved 8k score


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *om3nz*
> 
> Update:
> om3nz --- [email protected] --- 7850 --- P8046
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6914057
> 
> Bumped GPU memory clock from 1400 to 1500 MHz and boosted NB and HT speeds to 2600 MHz. Finally achieved 8k score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## lucas.vulcan

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6897996

P16321

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/196/d8ng.jpg/


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lucas.vulcan*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6897996
> 
> P16321
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/196/d8ng.jpg/


----------



## kx11

3dmark 11

kx11
3960x @ 4.3ghz
EVGA 780 SLI
P20229 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6920070



driver 326.19


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> 3dmark 11
> 
> kx11
> 3960x @ 4.3ghz
> EVGA 780 SLI
> P20229 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6920070
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> driver 326.19


----------



## BBEG

BBEG --- i7 2600k at 4.7 GHz --- SLI EVGA Reference GTX 680s ; 1306 / 7204 , 1280 / 7012 --- Driver 320.49 WHQL --- P16741

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6928914



This is at the highest the respective 680s will clock to; just the CPU holding back the score now. This driver is also the best I've used for benching.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBEG*
> 
> BBEG --- i7 2600k at 4.7 GHz --- SLI EVGA Reference GTX 680s ; 1306 / 7204 , 1280 / 7012 --- Driver 320.49 WHQL --- P16741
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6928914
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is at the highest the respective 680s will clock to; just the CPU holding back the score now. This driver is also the best I've used for benching.


----------



## SeD669

Hey I ran my new 3930 last night with my GTX580's but I got a mobo temp warning so I had to abandon benching.... but I did get a stock score of just over 11k. Is that on par? Also if anyone knows anything about mobo temperatures please pm me, im having trouble finding a solution.


----------



## muhd86

*gtx 760 = 19114 in sli ...

*


----------



## muhd86

*gtx 780 = single

*


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> *gtx 760 = 19114 in 3 way SLI ...
> 
> *


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> *gtx 780 = Single
> 
> *


just to correct you







.

And it's impossible to get such a score with a single card at that clock speed though... Isn't that 2 way SLI?









Sorry: i thought i saw a single 760


----------



## alancsalt

muhd86

It's not the screenshot that gets entered. It's the URL.
Please provide URLs for your scores as requested in the terms and conditions of entry - first post of this thread.
Quote:


> Your entry must have a verification URL AND screenshot of your score


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> muhd86
> 
> It's not the screenshot that gets entered. It's the URL.
> Please provide URLs for your scores as requested in the terms and conditions of entry - first post of this thread.


yeah i know but i have to get a legit version for that ---no issues u can post them when i get the legit version and post the url .


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> just to correct you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> And it's impossible to get such a score with a single card at that clock speed though... Isn't that 2 way SLI?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry: i thought i saw a single 760


thats a 780 brother ..


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> thats a 780 brother ..


I know


----------



## lilchronic

new high GPU score (22098) but physics score is lower and i used the 326.29 drivers

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6929484

old score

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6413819


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> new high GPU score (22098) but physics score is lower and i used the 326.29 drivers
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6929484
> 
> old score
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6413819


I'm hardly going to update you to a lower score..


----------



## Yungbenny911

Just an update

*Yungbenny911 --- 3770K @ 4.9 --- 770 SLI --- P18786*



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6939345


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Just an update
> 
> *Yungbenny911 --- 3770K @ 4.9 --- 770 SLI --- P18786*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6939345


----------



## signalpuke

signalpuke - i7 3820 @ 4.825GHz - GTX Titan (06G-P4-2790-KR) - P15001

New score with 320 driver.
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6940886


Spoiler: screenshot














Been working on breaking 15000 today, past attempts:
http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2816/9399450037_720804a6fe_o.jpg
http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3716/9401415150_c6c01fa223_o.jpg


----------



## groos

groos - 2600k @ 4.8ghz, - 660ti SLI - P14486

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6941403?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *signalpuke*
> 
> signalpuke - i7 3820 @ 4.825GHz - GTX Titan (06G-P4-2790-KR) - P15001
> 
> New score with 320 driver.
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6940886
> 
> 
> Spoiler: screenshot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been working on breaking 15000 today, past attempts:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *groos*
> 
> groos - 2600k @ 4.8ghz, - 660ti SLI - P14486
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6941403?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## BBEG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Just an update
> 
> *Yungbenny911 --- 3770K @ 4.9 --- 770 SLI --- P18786*
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6939345


Smoked me by 2k. Gonna have to work on this.

More BIOS flashing tonight.


----------



## signalpuke

ok, I think I have reached the limit of this bios on the GPU...will try some different ones tomorrow to see if I can get any higher clocks.
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6941842


Spoiler: screenshot


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *signalpuke*
> 
> ok, I think I have reached the limit of this bios on the GPU...will try some different ones tomorrow to see if I can get any higher clocks.
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6941842
> 
> 
> Spoiler: screenshot


----------



## coachrex

Help me interpret these results please.



Close up


----------



## signalpuke

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6944612


Spoiler: screenshot














Ran Extreme for the helluvit
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6944485


----------



## cUbe

cUbe / 3820 @ 4884MHz / 2x 7970 @ 1310MHz / P15421

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6945932


----------



## signalpuke

signalpuke - i7 3820 @ 4.835GHz - GTX Titan (06G-P4-2790-KR) - P15168

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6945058


Spoiler: screenshot


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *signalpuke*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6944612
> 
> 
> Spoiler: screenshot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ran Extreme for the helluvit
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6944485




















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cUbe*
> 
> cUbe / 3820 @ 4884MHz / 2x 7970 @ 1310MHz / P15421
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6945932


----------



## signalpuke

I beat that one already


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *signalpuke*
> 
> signalpuke - i7 3820 @ 4.835GHz - GTX Titan (06G-P4-2790-KR) - P15168
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6945058
> 
> 
> Spoiler: screenshot


Bottom of page, missed it. Notification took me to earlier one too....lol


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> I'm hardly going to update you to a lower score..


if i could just get to P17000 id be happy


----------



## KedarWolf

KedarWolf --- 3930K @ 4.5 --- GTX 680 SLI --- P19081

2x MSI GTX 680 Twin Frozr 4GB/OC at 1258/1751 in GPU-Z

3930k I7 at 4.5 GHZ with hyperthreading on, 32 GBs RAM quad channel using XMP at 2400 MHZ, ASUS Sabertooth X79 motherboard, two ADATA 128 GB SX900s as system drive in RAID 0, 2 TB Western Digital storage drive, two MSI Twin Frozr GTX 680s 4GB/OC running at core 1258, memory 1751 in GPU-Z at 150% Power Target using a voltage modded custom bios.


From 3930k

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6948089

KedarWolf --- 3930K @ 4.5 --- GTX 680 SLI --- P19364

Tweaked some settings, better result!


From 3930k 3DMark11

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6966863


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> 2x MSI GTX 680 Twin Frozr 4GB/OC at 1258/1751 in GPU-Z
> 
> 3930k I7 at 4.5 GHZ with hyperthreading on, 32 GBs RAM quad channel using XMP at 2400 MHZ, ASUS Sabertooth X79 motherboard, two ADATA 128 GB SX900s as system drive in RAID 0, 2 TB Western Digital storage drive, two MSI Twin Frozr GTX 680s 4GB/OC running at core 1258, memory 1751 in GPU-Z at 150% Power Target using a voltage modded custom bios.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From 3930k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6948089


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

*Majin SSJ Eric --- Intel Core i7 3960X @ 5GHz --- EVGA GTX Titan SC @ 1241MHz / 3399MHz --- P16316*


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Nice Graphics score Eric!


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Thanks man! Can still get some more I think but not tonight. Turns out my second Titan isn't too shabby of a clocker after all...


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> *Majin SSJ Eric --- Intel Core i7 3960X @ 5GHz --- EVGA GTX Titan SC @ 1241MHz / 3399MHz --- P16316*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



















Why you no give me URL Eric?
Why for u make me play detective to find
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6355883


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Lol, sorry.









Here: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6962613


----------



## devilhead

devilhead --- 3930K @ 5.0ghz --- HD7970 1340/1800 --- P12834

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6965783


----------



## Legonut

Got this score today under water, might be able to go further.

Legonut -- [email protected] -- SLI 780s @1211Mhz -- P22264

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6966496


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> devilhead --- 3930K @ 5.0ghz --- HD7970 1340/1800 --- P12834
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6965783



























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Legonut*
> 
> Got this score today under water, might be able to go further.
> 
> Legonut -- [email protected] -- SLI 780s @1211Mhz -- P22264
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6966496


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


thnks, but i want just to say about some mistakes, which don't make so big sense







so i suppose to be 1 place higher and the card name looks "HD 7,970"


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> thnks, but i want just to say about some mistakes, which don't make so big sense
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so i suppose to be 1 place higher and the card name looks "HD 7,970"


----------



## yawa

Mine at +91/+101 on a Gtx 670 FTW Signature 2 Edition

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6968405

I really need to add this card to my loop so I can get the most out of this card.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yawa*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine at +91/+101 on a Gtx 670 FTW Signature 2 Edition
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6968405
> 
> I really need to add this card to my loop so I can get the most out of this card.


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Just an update
> 
> *Yungbenny911 --- 3770K @ 4.9 --- 770 SLI --- P18786*
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6939345


nice score ----

can we do 4 way sli on gtx 760 .


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> nice score ----
> 
> can we do 4 way sli on gtx 760 .


I believe so


----------



## Roulette Run

Roulette Run --- AMD [email protected] --- 2x Asus GTX650Ti Boost --- http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6971495


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> Roulette Run --- AMD [email protected] --- 2x Asus GTX650Ti Boost --- http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6971495


is that overclocked?


----------



## feznz

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6926472

feznz [email protected] GTX770 SLI core1400Mhz memory7950Mhz


----------



## Kimir

Sweet graphic score, I need to work on my 3D11 score when I'm done resolving my sli issue, damn.









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6726857


----------



## BlueNasser

Bluenasser - 3930k @ 5Ghz - GTX 770 SLI @ 1382Mhz boost clock and 8006Mhz memory
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6972774


----------



## Roulette Run

Yes, both the CPU which is rated at 4.0 GHz. and the video cards were overclocked using the Asus GPU Tweek software provided with the cards.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> Yes, both the CPU which is rated at 4.0 GHz. and the video cards were overclocked using the Asus GPU Tweek software provided with the cards.


hmmm... You should be getting more than that though. 11,000 is the 7950/670 speed range. I believe you should be either equal to, or faster than a properly overclocked 680/7970/770.

Although the 650ti boost is slower than the 660 Non ti, it's not much slower and this is what i get with my previous 660 non ti's


----------



## marc0053

marc0053 - i7 [email protected] 4.7GHz - 2x GTX Titan - score 20,397 - Naennon's bios - Nvidia 326.41 Beta drivers
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6973615

This score seems low for 2x heavily overclocked Titans


----------



## Roulette Run

I don't really know how to reply to that, other than to say, if you check the speed chart on the first page, that score puts me pretty high for an AMD processor, they haven't posted it on the chart yet, but over the weekend I posted a #4 AMD score on the Asus Real Bench chart @: http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?33173-RealBench-Forum-League-Table-v1.0&country=&status= Also, if you follow the link to the 3D Mark certification, the chart shows my score as beating 81% of all entries and after all, we are only talking two GTX 650Ti Boost cards (on air) here and there's a lot of people out there that have way better setups than this out there. So, I actually think I do OK for myself.

You can get the Real Bench download @: http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?33172-Introducing-ROG-Realbench-what-is-it-UPDATED-v1.1&country=&status=

The fact is, the AMD chips just do not compete with the Intel chips in benchmark scoring, I'm not sure exactly why that is, but I can play World of Tanks and Metro Last Light on highest settings with no problems and when it comes down to it, that's what I'm looking for. For me overclocking is just kind of a sideline sport that I play around with a little bit, I do want to see my scores improve, but I'm not on an unlimited budget for parts and what I don't like about Intel is that every time they come out with a new chip, you also have to buy a new mobo to go with it because they've changed the socket.
I am however waiting anxiously for this new Galaxy GTX 780 Hall of Fame (HOF) card to ship and when it does, I plan on being among the first in line to buy one. I am a certified Asus fanboy, but it kinda seems like they are lagging in this GTX 780 OC card war that's brewing. I'm sure with the addition of that card and the second one I'm hoping to add around September/October, my scores should definitely improve. lol FYI, I got a response to an information request sent in through the Galaxy online store yesterday via e-mail and they told me up to two weeks, but hopefully sooner before their card drops to retailers.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> Roulette Run --- AMD [email protected] --- 2x Asus GTX650Ti Boost --- http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6971495
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6926472
> 
> feznz [email protected] GTX770 SLI core1400Mhz memory7950Mhz



























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Sweet graphic score, I need to work on my 3D11 score when I'm done resolving my sli issue, damn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6726857




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlueNasser*
> 
> Bluenasser - 3930k @ 5Ghz - GTX 770 SLI @ 1382Mhz boost clock and 8006Mhz memory
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6972774
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## KedarWolf

KedarWolf --- 3930K @ 4.5 --- GTX 680 SLI --- P19364

2x MSI GTX 680 Twin Frozr 4GB/OC at 1258/1751 in GPU-Z

3930k I7 at 4.5 GHZ with hyperthreading on, 32 GBs RAM quad channel using XMP at 2400 MHZ, ASUS Sabertooth X79 motherboard, two ADATA 128 GB SX900s as system drive in RAID 0, 2 TB Western Digital storage drive, two MSI Twin Frozr GTX 680s 4GB/OC running at core 1258, memory 1751 in GPU-Z at 150% Power Target using a voltage modded custom bios.

Tweaked some settings, better result!


From 3930k 3DMark11

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6966863

When the Admin updates the standings can they include my new result? Bumps me up by one on the list.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> KedarWolf --- 3930K @ 4.5 --- GTX 680 SLI --- P19364
> 
> 2x MSI GTX 680 Twin Frozr 4GB/OC at 1258/1751 in GPU-Z
> 
> 3930k I7 at 4.5 GHZ with hyperthreading on, 32 GBs RAM quad channel using XMP at 2400 MHZ, ASUS Sabertooth X79 motherboard, two ADATA 128 GB SX900s as system drive in RAID 0, 2 TB Western Digital storage drive, two MSI Twin Frozr GTX 680s 4GB/OC running at core 1258, memory 1751 in GPU-Z at 150% Power Target using a voltage modded custom bios.
> 
> Tweaked some settings, better result!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From 3930k 3DMark11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6966863
> 
> When the Admin updates the standings can they include my new result? Bumps me up by one on the list.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Sweet graphic score, I need to work on my 3D11 score when I'm done resolving my sli issue, damn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6726857
Click to expand...

Lol woot, didn't expected to be added with just that link. Thanks
I'm going to work on 20k back, when everything is fixed


----------



## marc0053

oh ok nvm, here is my best score to date
marc0053 - i7 [email protected] 4.7GHz - 2x GTX Titan - score 23,699 - Naennon's bios - Nvidia 326.41 Beta drivers
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6973740


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> oh ok nvm, here is my best score to date
> marc0053 - i7 [email protected] 4.7GHz - 2x GTX Titan - score 23,699 - Naennon's bios - Nvidia 326.41 Beta drivers
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6973740


----------



## JulioCesarSF

JulioCesarSF --- [email protected] --- SLI GTX 680 Lightning --- 19366

i'm not happy with this score.









GPU:
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6974342?



*no tweaks

CPU:
http://valid.canardpc.com/2882820
http://valid.canardpc.com/2882820


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> I don't really know how to reply to that, other than to say, *if you check the speed chart on the first page, that score puts me pretty high for an AMD processor*, they haven't posted it on the chart yet, but over the weekend I posted a #4 AMD score on the Asus Real Bench chart @: http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?33173-RealBench-Forum-League-Table-v1.0&country=&status= Also, if you follow the link to the 3D Mark certification, the chart shows my score as beating 81% of all entries and after all, we are only talking two GTX 650Ti Boost cards (on air) here and there's a lot of people out there that have way better setups than this out there. So, I actually think I do OK for myself.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can get the Real Bench download @: http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?33172-Introducing-ROG-Realbench-what-is-it-UPDATED-v1.1&country=&status=
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> The fact is, the AMD chips just do not compete with the Intel chips in benchmark scoring, I'm not sure exactly why that is, but I can play World of Tanks and Metro Last Light on highest settings with no problems and when it comes down to it, that's what I'm looking for. For me overclocking is just kind of a sideline sport that I play around with a little bit, I do want to see my scores improve, but I'm not on an unlimited budget for parts and what I don't like about Intel is that every time they come out with a new chip, you also have to buy a new mobo to go with it because they've changed the socket.
> I am however waiting anxiously for this new Galaxy GTX 780 Hall of Fame (HOF) card to ship and when it does, I plan on being among the first in line to buy one. I am a certified Asus fanboy, but it kinda seems like they are lagging in this GTX 780 OC card war that's brewing. I'm sure with the addition of that card and the second one I'm hoping to add around September/October, my scores should definitely improve. lol FYI, I got a response to an information request sent in through the Galaxy online store yesterday via e-mail and they told me up to two weeks, but hopefully sooner before their card drops to retailers.


LoL, i'm not talking about your overall p-score, i'm talking about your graphics score.







And i re-checked your clock speeds, turns out you are not overclocking your GPU's memory, and i don't expect your core clock to be high either, so your score is about right where it should be







. If you overclock properly, you should get at least 12500+ on your Graphics score (from what i have seen with 650ti boost SLI)


----------



## signalpuke

Looks good to me.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JulioCesarSF*
> 
> JulioCesarSF --- [email protected] --- SLI GTX 680 Lightning --- 19366
> 
> i'm not happy with this score.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GPU:
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6974342?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *no tweaks
> 
> CPU:
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2882820
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2882820
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



















No anti-tweak rules in this thread...


----------



## Roulette Run

OK, I guess I was confused and other than just using the Asus GPU Tweek software, I haven't done a thing with the graphics cards, I've been trying to figure out ways to get just a little more out of my processor. I'm still new to the OC game, but I know like a lot of things, if you make too many changes at once, you don't know what has worked and what hasn't. I just decided to start learning on the processor and go on from there. That being said, I might be at about my limit on the processor with air cooling, even though I do have a good Nactua NH-D14 cooler on this CPU. I've been playing around with the CPU settings for a while now and that 4857GHz. is about as high as I can seem to keep it stable, even though it really doesn't appear to be a temperature issue. My chip doesn't go above about 55c and that's why I keep playing with it to see if there's more to be had. The highest I've ever had the temp. to was 68c running Prime 95 and it held up through that and that's why I think there should be more to be had, but I could just be wrong. It wouldn't be the first time in my life. lol I will say though, I don't think I ever want to go any higher than that 68c, I know that's pushing it.


----------



## JulioCesarSF

Now I'm starting to be happy:

JulioCesarSF --- [email protected] --- SLI GTX 680 Lightning --- 20032









http://img833.imageshack.us/img833/7917/hvmh.png


JulioCesarSF
3DMark11 - 20032
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6974560?

SLi GTX 680 Lightning 1398/6912mhz

i7 3770k 5.0Ghz
http://valid.canardpc.com/2882868

Apologies update so fast.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JulioCesarSF*
> 
> Now I'm starting to be happy:
> 
> JulioCesarSF --- [email protected] --- SLI GTX 680 Lightning --- 20032
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://img833.imageshack.us/img833/7917/hvmh.png
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JulioCesarSF
> 3DMark11 - 20032
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6974560?
> 
> SLi GTX 680 Lightning 1398/6912mhz
> 
> i7 3770k 5.0Ghz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2882868
> 
> Apologies update so fast.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JulioCesarSF*
> 
> Now I'm starting to be happy:
> 
> JulioCesarSF --- [email protected] --- SLI GTX 680 Lightning --- 20032
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://img833.imageshack.us/img833/7917/hvmh.png
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JulioCesarSF
> 3DMark11 - 20032
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6974560?
> 
> SLi GTX 680 Lightning 1398/6912mhz
> 
> i7 3770k 5.0Ghz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2882868
> 
> Apologies update so fast.


Great! Now update your Guide of 3DMark tweak so I can get 25k graphic score.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Might as well get in on the SLI action too. Using the score from my sig:

Majin SSJ Eric --- Core i7 3960X @ 5GHz --- 2 x GTX Titan SC @ 1163MHz --- P24477



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6363163


----------



## Roulette Run

Wow! Now that's a score to be proud of.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Might as well get in on the SLI action too. Using the score from my sig:
> 
> Majin SSJ Eric --- Core i7 3960X @ 5GHz --- 2 x GTX Titan SC @ 1163MHz --- P24477
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6363163


----------



## signalpuke

signalpuke --- i7 3820 @ 4.845 --- GTX Titan --- P15421
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/6979631


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *signalpuke*
> 
> signalpuke --- i7 3820 @ 4.845 --- GTX Titan --- P15421
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/6979631
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy --- [email protected] GTX Titan Sli -- p24567

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6985362



1215&1189/3602 driver 326.41

(the quote in mssj eric's sig just makes me LMAO every time i see it)

OP - I no longer have the rig in sli position 15... but interesting comparison of same cards in 1155 and 2011









how do you guys post such large pictures?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy --- [email protected] GTX Titan Sli -- p24567
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6985362
> 
> 
> 
> 1215&1189/3602 driver 326.41
> 
> (the quote in mssj eric's sig just makes me LMAO every time i see it)
> 
> OP - I no longer have the rig in sli position 15... but interesting comparison of same cards in 1155 and 2011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how do you guys post such large pictures?




Large pics? Delete width and height attributes and untick "Import Images"

Position 15.. Doesn't matter if you no longer have it. If it was the same rig I would...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> Large pics? Delete width and height attributes and untick "Import Images"
> 
> Position 15.. Doesn't matter if you no longer have it. If it was the same rig I would...


Thanks for the help!


----------



## KedarWolf

KedarWolf --- 3930K @ 4.77 GHZ --- GTX 680 SLI --- P19557

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6986032


From BenchOC

I have to admit I'm only running these settings on my CPU and GPUs for benching, though 3DMark 11 does run with these settings fine my system is not actually completely stable using these overclocks. Still, my best result so I added it.

P.S. My apologies to the Admin for making a new post, only reason I have and never updated an older one is because in the past when I have just updated an older post the results were never added to the top 30 list.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> KedarWolf --- 3930K @ 4.77 GHZ --- GTX 680 SLI --- P19557
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6986032
> 
> 
> From BenchOC
> 
> I have to admit I'm only running these settings on my CPU and GPUs for benching, though 3DMark 11 does run with these settings fine my system is not actually completely stable using these overclocks. Still, my best result so I added it.
> 
> P.S. My apologies to the Admin for making a new post, only reason I have and never updated an older one is because in the past when I have just updated an older post the results were never added to the top 30 list.




Nothing wrong with new posts, it's only new posts all in a row that raise eyebrows..


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Haha, if I had to post bench runs that were game stable I wouldn't even make it on the list!


----------



## Roulette Run

To me, this looks like a new AMD single card record and this was done on stock GPU settings: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6988365

Roulette Run --- FX-8350 @ 4876MHz. --- GTX 780 HOF --- P11596


----------



## Kimir

Well well, seems like I've fixed my SLI issue. A lil update before I put the CPU @ 5Ghz.
kimir - 3930k @ 4.6Ghz - GTX 680SLi - P19665
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6989686


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> To me, this looks like a new AMD single card record and this was done on stock GPU settings: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6988365
> 
> Roulette Run --- FX-8350 @ 4876MHz. --- GTX 780 HOF --- P11596
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Well well, seems like I've fixed my SLI issue. A lil update before I put the CPU @ 5Ghz.
> kimir - 3930k @ 4.6Ghz - GTX 680SLi - P19665
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6989686


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


I hate to tell you this, but I'm still working on an overclock score and I'm up to P12451 on an AMD FX-8350 chip. This Galaxy GTX 780 HOF is a beast card.


----------



## provost

Provost - 3930k @ 5.0Ghz - GTX Titan - P16245

http://s1364.photobucket.com/user/p...9-4b9a-8c21-75f207ccbcd3_zpsdad13edd.jpg.html

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6990079

On Air run


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> I hate to tell you this, but I'm still working on an overclock score and I'm up to P12451 on an AMD FX-8350 chip. This Galaxy GTX 780 HOF is a beast card.


Mate, why would you "hate to tell"? You put up a data line and an entry. It got entered. If you can do better, please post it, because plenty of us are interested in what your HOF can do.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> Provost - 3930k @ 5.0Ghz - GTX Titan - P16245
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1364.photobucket.com/user/p...9-4b9a-8c21-75f207ccbcd3_zpsdad13edd.jpg.html
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6990079


----------



## Kimir

Working on my 20k score, I've to beat that old 20056 of mine


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Mate, why would you "hate to tell"? You put up a data line and an entry. It got entered. If you can do better, please post it, because plenty of us are interested in what your HOF can do.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> Provost - 3930k @ 5.0Ghz - GTX Titan - P16245
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1364.photobucket.com/user/p...9-4b9a-8c21-75f207ccbcd3_zpsdad13edd.jpg.html
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6990079
Click to expand...

I was just being sarcastic, but in all seriousness here are my stats and settings and this is as high as I was able to remain stable on the card and past experience tells me as I approach 4.9GHz on the processor, I'm topping out:

Top Score: P12517

CPU: AMD FX-8350 @ 4876MHz.
Motherboard: Asus Sabertooth 990FX/Gen3 R2.0
Memory: G.Skill Trident X F3-2400C10D-16GTX
GPU: Galaxy GTX 780 HOF
PSU: Antec CP-850
CPU Cooler: Nactua NH-D14
HDD: Western Digital 500GB, 7200RPM (SATA)

I used the EVGA Precision X tuner on the stock Galaxy bios.

Power Target = 126% or maximum
Temperature Target = 85c
GPU Clock Offset = +168MHz.
Memory Clock Offset = +27
Power = +38mV


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6990041


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> I have the Galaxy GTX 780 HOF and I just finished running OC tests on 3D Mark 11 and here are my specs and final settings where I was able to remain stable:
> 
> CPU: AMD FX-8350 @ 4876MHz.
> Motherboard: Asus Sabertooth 990FX/Gen3 R2.0
> Memory: G.Skill Trident X F3-2400C10D-16GTX
> Antec CP-850 PSU
> Nactua NH-D14 CPU Cooler
> Western Digital 500GB 7200RPM HDD (SATA)
> 
> I used the EVGA Precision X GPU tuner on the stock Galaxy bios.
> 
> Power Target = 126% or maximum
> Temperature Target = 85%
> GPU Clock Offset = +168MHz.
> Memory Clock Offset = +27
> Power = +38mV or maximum
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6990041
> 
> Now, I'm getting ready to go post this info over on the Top 30 3D Mark11 score list thread and blow away the top AMD score I posted earlier using stock settings, this is going to put me almost 1000 pts. ahead of the next closest AMD competitor.


----------



## Kimir

Couldn't break 20k today








Made this anyway, single card score:

kimir [email protected] - GTX 680 - P13205
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6990537

and SLI
kimir [email protected] - GTX 680Sli - P19926
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6990352

I want to know how to get 25k graphic score, can't get past 23k, JulioCesarSF if you can tell me your tweak







(is it because of z77/x79 difference, or is it win 8 perhaps).


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Couldn't break 20k today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made this anyway, single card score:
> 
> kimir [email protected] - GTX 680 - P13205
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6990537
> 
> and SLI
> kimir [email protected] - GTX 680Sli - P19926
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6990352
> 
> I want to know how to get 25k graphic score, can't get past 23k, JulioCesarSF if you can tell me your tweak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (is it because of z77/x79 difference, or is it win 8 perhaps).


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Couldn't break 20k today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made this anyway, single card score:
> 
> kimir [email protected] - GTX 680 - P13205
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6990537
> 
> and SLI
> kimir [email protected] - GTX 680Sli - P19926
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6990352
> 
> I want to know how to get 25k graphic score, can't get past 23k, JulioCesarSF if you can tell me your tweak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (is it because of z77/x79 difference, or is it win 8 perhaps).


That single card score







. What core clock is that at?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

No kidding! That single 680 score is dangerously close to my best 580 SLI score from a couple years back!


----------



## BBEG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBEG*
> 
> BBEG --- i7 2600k at 4.7 GHz --- SLI EVGA Reference GTX 680s ; 1306 / 7204 , 1280 / 7012 --- Driver 320.49 WHQL --- P16741
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6928914
> 
> 
> 
> This is at the highest the respective 680s will clock to; just the CPU holding back the score now. This driver is also the best I've used for benching.


So from the above on unlocked 680 BIOS's, to being back to stock _everything_ on the GPU (still 4.7GHz CPU clock):



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6991075

Less than 100 points away. I think reinstalling my OS was a _great_ idea.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> That single card score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . What core clock is that at?


1463Mhz at 1.5v checked with DMM (+270 core, +210mv in afterburner) and ram at 1800Mhz with +50mv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> No kidding! That single 680 score is dangerously close to my best 580 SLI score from a couple years back!


I'm not impressed much about it, there is that 14k score that tickles me. :>


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> 1463Mhz at 1.5v checked with DMM (+270 core, +210mv in afterburner) and ram at 1800Mhz with +50mv
> I'm not impressed much about it, there is that 14k score that tickles me. :>


Christ! hahaha, and there i was thinking 1333Mhz was cool on my 770







. That's just golden Mister!


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Christ! hahaha, and there i was thinking 1333Mhz was cool on my 770
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . That's just golden Mister!


Yeah my cards clock good, I'm at 1372Mhz with +100mv daily. Too bad my cpu isn't that great, in both voltage per clock requirement and IMC.


----------



## JulioCesarSF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Couldn't break 20k today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made this anyway, single card score:
> 
> kimir [email protected] - GTX 680 - P13205
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6990537
> 
> and SLI
> kimir [email protected] - GTX 680Sli - P19926
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6990352
> 
> I want to know how to get 25k graphic score, can't get past 23k, JulioCesarSF if you can tell me your tweak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (is it because of z77/x79 difference, or is it win 8 perhaps).


With x79 you can do 22k+, with z77 20~21k is the ultimate score h20/air.







i'm trying to hit 21k with i7 3770k _ sli gtx 680 and it's hard because of my physic score. But you have a x79 platform, u can do it better then me.

My windows is only for benchmark, i only play quakelive, all games that i buy is because benchmark not gamming. (metro 2033 LL, tomb raider, etc and i don't know how is the end)







So i tweak my windows and 3dmak profile. Everybody wants to know my secrets =p

I can do 27k at graphics score but my SLI GTX 680 lightning is dying (or psu, don't know), i really don't know if can push more, so i keep it 25k and try to find tweaks to score more. Thinking of using dry ice (dice) in them soon. My last shoot is 770Lightning LN2 bios, i'm just waiting a way to unlock voltages with AB.

Try oc your bclk, this give me like 300 points +-.

My 24/7 OC now is +100mv/+150core/+450memory -max tdp 102%. With +175mv/+200core/+650memory -max tdp 122%.

Sorry my English, little drunk.


----------



## Kimir

I've seen bunch of 21-22k score, with either greater GPU score or Physics one, but the last is only based on CPU clock. I'm wondering how to get better graphic score alone, some better nvidia driver tweak or so.


----------



## JulioCesarSF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> I've seen bunch of 21-22k score, with either greater GPU score or Physics one, but the last is only based on CPU clock. I'm wondering how to get better graphic score alone, some better nvidia driver tweak or so.


I tweak all voltages of my system to make it perfect too.
Maybe you can try to find a new sli bits to score more at nvidia inspector, or a new vbios









-- Edit

Ok, now i know, i need new psu, 1200w.
My psu can't hold 180% tdp sli. i was working in overload O_O 702w +12v, my psu have 700w (850w total).















Omg, ax1200w here is R$1,500 +- $700. My country..







R$1,00 = $2,60, so if yu pay $300, i pay $300 x 2,60 + 80% tax of my country.


----------



## criminal

criminal --- 3820 @ 4.65 --- GTX 780 --- P14592

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6995794


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Nice score man!


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Nice score man!


Thanks


----------



## yawa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> I was just being sarcastic, but in all seriousness here are my stats and settings and this is as high as I was able to remain stable on the card and past experience tells me as I approach 4.9GHz on the processor, I'm topping out:
> 
> Top Score: P12517
> 
> CPU: AMD FX-8350 @ 4876MHz.
> Motherboard: Asus Sabertooth 990FX/Gen3 R2.0
> Memory: G.Skill Trident X F3-2400C10D-16GTX
> GPU: Galaxy GTX 780 HOF
> PSU: Antec CP-850
> CPU Cooler: Nactua NH-D14
> HDD: Western Digital 500GB, 7200RPM (SATA)
> 
> I used the EVGA Precision X tuner on the stock Galaxy bios.
> 
> Power Target = 126% or maximum
> Temperature Target = 85c
> GPU Clock Offset = +168MHz.
> Memory Clock Offset = +27
> Power = +38mV
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6990041
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Goddammit, I knew I should have done the step up program when I had the chance. :/

Gratz on your score. I swear it's just the three of us benching AMD these days


----------



## KedarWolf

KedarWolf --- 3930K @ 4.77 GHZ --- GTX 680 SLI --- P19663


From OC

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6995445

Changed my memory timings from 10-12-12-32-2T to 10-11-11-31-1T.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> KedarWolf --- 3930K @ 4.77 GHZ --- GTX 680 SLI --- P19663
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From OC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Changed my memory timings from 10-12-12-32-2T to 10-11-11-31-1T.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> criminal --- 3820 @ 4.65 --- GTX 780 --- P14592
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6995794



























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> KedarWolf --- 3930K @ 4.77 GHZ --- GTX 680 SLI --- P19663
> 
> 
> From OC
> 
> Changed my memory timings from 10-12-12-32-2T to 10-11-11-31-1T.


No sign of a URL link..????


----------



## WeRNothiNg

WeRNothiNg - 3570k @ 4.5GHz - Asus GTX 660 Ti TOP SLI - P14213

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6703651


----------



## Roulette Run

Roulette Run

CPU: FX8350 @ 5017.1MHz.

GPU: 1x Galaxy GTX 780 HOF

Score: P12778

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6998998


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WeRNothiNg*
> 
> WeRNothiNg - 3570k @ 4.5GHz - Asus GTX 660 Ti TOP SLI - P14213
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6703651
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> Roulette Run
> 
> CPU: FX8350 @ 5017.1MHz.
> 
> GPU: 1x Galaxy GTX 780 HOF
> 
> Score: P12778
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6998998
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## pharma57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> criminal --- 3820 @ 4.65 --- GTX 780 --- P14592
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6995794
> 
> Congrats! Nice run...


----------



## yawa

Well while I impatiently wait for a proper set of bios for my card, I've done some insane overclocking.



GTX 670 +143 GPU +105 Memory, FX 8350 at 4.9 GHZ, I scored P9764 with Graphics of 10623 and Physics of 8150 (was hoping for 8350). Without volt modding it looks like my card tops out at 1319 on the GPU clock. A disappointment since I am putting this underwater soon. Hopefully when I get my hands on a proper Signature 2 bios it goes a little bit higher. If not, Volt mod disaster here I come.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7000351

P.S. so here's my stated goal for before the New Year, since I have no hope of catching Roulette without an upgrade i cannot afford like a 780 or a Titan.

I will add a high quality X360 rad to my loop. I will purchase a heatkiller water block for my 670. I will if I have to, volt mod the 670, to get higher clocks, and I will attempt to break a 10000 Pscore with this set up, with secondary goals of getting past 11K on the Graphics score and 9000 on the physics score on a stable clock.

That is my overclock comittment. If anyone would like to help out with a spare rad or GPU block, I'll happily take the assitance. Either way I'm so proud of this build for getting this far since I am and have been (even when I won 10K on a scratch ticket, 95% of that had to go to bills) on a strict budget. The satisfaction of making a build like this happen while existing in a poverty level income is overwhelming.

I'm so proud of my mostly used parts from EBay, poor person's build. You have no idea.

Now to meet my goals wish me luck.


----------



## KedarWolf

Sorry, added URL link to my original post. Sheesh, I hit 'Reply' to the post about my missing URL link, posted here. :/


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> KedarWolf --- 3930K @ 4.77 GHZ --- GTX 680 SLI --- P19663
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From OC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6995445
> 
> Changed my memory timings from 10-12-12-32-2T to 10-11-11-31-1T.


----------



## Kimir

Just figured, there is no need of a screenshot unlike hwbot right?
So I can put my "old" score I've got in my sig, until I get a better one:
Kimir -- [email protected] -- GTX680SLI -- P20056


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yawa*
> 
> Well while I impatiently wait for a proper set of bios for my card, I've done some insane overclocking.
> 
> 
> 
> GTX 670 +143 GPU +105 Memory, FX 8350 at 4.9 GHZ, I scored P9764 with Graphics of 10623 and Physics of 8150 (was hoping for 8350). Without volt modding it looks like my card tops out at 1319 on the GPU clock. A disappointment since I am putting this underwater soon. Hopefully when I get my hands on a proper Signature 2 bios it goes a little bit higher. If not, Volt mod disaster here I come.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7000351
> 
> P.S. so here's my stated goal for before the New Year, since I have no hope of catching Roulette without an upgrade i cannot afford like a 780 or a Titan.
> 
> I will add a high quality X360 rad to my loop. I will purchase a heatkiller water block for my 670. I will if I have to, volt mod the 670, to get higher clocks, and I will attempt to break a 10000 Pscore with this set up, with secondary goals of getting past 11K on the Graphics score and 9000 on the physics score on a stable clock.
> 
> That is my overclock comittment. If anyone would like to help out with a spare rad or GPU block, I'll happily take the assitance. Either way I'm so proud of this build for getting this far since I am and have been (even when I won 10K on a scratch ticket, 95% of that had to go to bills) on a strict budget. The satisfaction of making a build like this happen while existing in a poverty level income is overwhelming.
> 
> I'm so proud of my mostly used parts from EBay, poor person's build. You have no idea.
> 
> Now to meet my goals wish me luck.


I would have to say that the goal is to do the very best with the equipment you have right now. I have had people tell me that my processor is holding me back and I absolutely know that my AMD processor is holding me back, but I don't know if I really want to change to an Intel, because I don't have an unlimited budget and every time Intel comes out with a new processor, you have no choice but to change the board too, because they've changed the socket and it gets expensive very fast trying to keep up. The fact is, I'm first a gamer and an overclocker second and as a game player, my system does everything I want it to do, there's not a game out there that I can't play on it's highest settings. I am not at the top of the 3D Mark11 or any other benchmark score charts, I do have the best score with the equipment I have and that is how I judge my score and the guys/gals with Intel processors and single GPU systems can's compete with the same setup with multiple GPU setups. If you're doing the best you can with what you have, you have reason to be proud of you accomplishments.


----------



## yawa

I agree entirely Roulette. Hency why I'm going to push my 670 to the limit. I didn't build a custom loop to not over clock this baby to the moon.


----------



## NateST

NateST --- 2600K @ 5.1 --- GTX 780 --- P13886

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7005305

Might take a crack at going harder on my memory with both speed and timings, also CPU can probably do 5.4 under 1.55... but I really don't want to blow up my rig. Could also unplug my other two monitors as well, what kind of performance gains are you guys seeing from 1 vs multi monitor when benching?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NateST --- 2600K @ 5.1 --- GTX 780 --- P13886
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7005305
> 
> Might take a crack at going harder on my memory with both speed and timings, also CPU can probably do 5.4 under 1.55... but I really don't want to blow up my rig. Could also unplug my other two monitors as well, what kind of performance gains are you guys seeing from 1 vs multi monitor when benching?


----------



## yawa

K a little bit better this time. +130 core, +115 Memory on the 326.49 beta driver.

P9784
G- 10624
Ph- 8193
Com-7517

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7015188

Pic of my Settings


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yawa*
> 
> K a little bit better this time. +130 core, +115 Memory on the 326.49 beta driver.
> 
> P9784
> G- 10624
> Ph- 8193
> Com-7517
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7015188
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pic of my Settings


----------



## pharma57

pharma57 --- 3960x @ 4.9 --- GTX 780 --- P16649

eVGA Classy on Air
ASIC 67.1
Powered by Samsung Memory Modules



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7018778

Edit: Please remove this score from the rankings. Going over the scores I noticed graphics #2 score is strange and need to confirm with 3DMark.

Thanks ...


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> pharma57 --- 3960x @ 4.9 --- GTX 780 --- P16649
> 
> eVGA Classy on Air
> ASIC 67.1
> Powered by Samsung Memory Modules
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7018778


----------



## BBEG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> pharma57 --- 3960x @ 4.9 --- GTX 780 --- P16649
> 
> eVGA Classy on Air
> ASIC 67.1
> Powered by Samsung Memory Modules
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7018778
> 
> Edit: Please remove this score from the rankings. Going over the scores I noticed graphics #2 score is strange and need to confirm with 3DMark.
> 
> Thanks ...


Christ brother, you've almost equaled my OC'd 680 SLI score w/ 2600k at 4.8 GHz.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBEG*
> 
> Christ brother, you've almost equaled my OC'd 680 SLI score w/ 2600k at 4.8 GHz.


score is bugged 

is that on the 770 bios your using ? I see you're max voltage is 1.200v and not 1.212v, think that may help a lil with my power throttling on my first card..... maybe


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Result is invalid
> This message appears if your result was otherwise deemed invalid. Usually this indicates a corrupt or tampered result file or tampered benchmark executable. If the problem persists, contact Futuremark support with as much detail as possible.


Okay pharma57, looks like you're right.... I deleted it from the table... darn....


----------



## BBEG

Yup, 770 BIOS. But it's not so out of line given my recent all-stock scores:


----------



## pharma57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Okay pharma57, looks like you're right.... I deleted it from the table... darn....


3DMark responded there was a problem with the test and did not run correctly. They also have a secondary validation system run afterwards and would have been flagged as invalid whenever it gets to checking that result.

Thanks ....


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Just figured, there is no need of a screenshot unlike hwbot right?
> So I can put my "old" score I've got in my sig, until I get a better one:
> Kimir -- [email protected] -- GTX680SLI -- P20056


This one isn't valid, huh?


----------



## BBEG

How did you break 20k on two 680s clocked lower than mine, with my 2600k at 5.0GHz but your 3930k at 4.6? Do the extra 2 cores and 16GB RAM really improve 3DMark score that much?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBEG*
> 
> How did you break 20k on two 680s clocked lower than mine, with my 2600k at 5.0GHz but your 3930k at 4.6? Do the extra 2 cores and 16GB RAM really improve 3DMark score that much?


The 3930k does make a pretty good difference in the physics & combined scores. Looking at his score, drivers make a good difference as well.

FtW 420 --- 3930k @ 5.1Ghz --- GTX 680 sli --- P21473



FtW 420 --- 3930k @ 5.1Ghz --- GTX 680 tri sli --- P25747


----------



## lilchronic

^^^ oh my goodness
so many questions, heres a couple








are those 680 lightnings ?
and what did you do to those cards? lol
what voltage and what cooling did you use on the cards?

and where is the link i need to inspect. lol


----------



## FtW 420

They are 680 Lightnings, all stock with the twin frozr coolers on air, no mods except software. Think voltage was about +120 for the weakest card to keep up.

Doesn't look like I save a validation for that sli run, this should be from the same session but a bit lower.
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4029458

The tri sli
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6262004


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> They are 680 Lightnings, all stock with the twin frozr coolers on air, no mods except software. Think voltage was about +120 for the weakest card to keep up.
> 
> Doesn't look like I save a validation for that sli run, this should be from the same session but a bit lower.
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4029458
> 
> The tri sli
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6262004


so you can get all 3 cards to 1433mhz core clock ?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> so you can get all 3 cards to 1433mhz core clock ?


Yep, 2 of them did it pretty easily, one was weaker & took some fighting.
As well as fighting power supplies, the silverstone 1500w was lacking in 8 pin pci-e cables, only enough for 2 cards. With the 6 pin to 8 pin adapters, scores tanked form lack of amps on the 12V rails.
Hx1000, not enough juice for 3 680 lightnings.
enermax 1250w, worked for all 3 but limited overclocks.

2 x PSUs finally did the trick.


----------



## Mydog

Mydog --- 3960X @ 5 Ghz --- GTX 780 --- P14605



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7023210


----------



## Scorpion49

Scorpion49 --- 3570k @ 4.4 Ghz --- Tri-fire HD7990+7950 --- P16277

Physics score keepin me down! All GPU's at 1000/1500.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7018992


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Woah, that's a nice GPU score!


----------



## BBEG

25K? No kidding! Why is physics/combined score so low though?


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBEG*
> 
> 25K? No kidding! Why is physics/combined score so low though?


Because 3570k at low clocks?


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> The 3930k does make a pretty good difference in the physics & combined scores. Looking at his score, drivers make a good difference as well.
> 
> FtW 420 --- 3930k @ 5.1Ghz --- GTX 680 sli --- P21473
> 
> 
> Spoiler: screen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FtW 420 --- 3930k @ 5.1Ghz --- GTX 680 tri sli --- P25747
> 
> 
> Spoiler: screen


Yeah 3930k does help but still, I hardly can't break 23k graphic score even with my last try (P19926)... with 1463Mhz core and 1800Mhz memory and CPU @ 4.8Ghz. I'm fairly limited with my 3930k OC already, require a lot of volt compared to what I've seen here and there, but c'mon 25k graphic score, how the hell?! That's what I'm looking for.
Really make me wonder how did I get 20k (three times in fact, P20014, P20003 and the P20056) with CPU @ 4.6Ghz and the 680L @ 1398 core and 1750 mem.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Yeah 3930k does help but still, I hardly can't break 23k graphic score even with my last try (P19926)... with 1463Mhz core and 1800Mhz memory and CPU @ 4.8Ghz. I'm fairly limited with my 3930k OC already, require a lot of volt compared to what I've seen here and there, but c'mon 25k graphic score, how the hell?! That's what I'm looking for.
> Really make me wonder how did I get 20k (three times in fact, P20014, P20003 and the P20056) with CPU @ 4.6Ghz and the 680L @ 1398 core and 1750 mem.


There is some witchcraft in benching as well, running a bench over & over while working the clocks & tweaks, you can see that one run a game test might be a bit lower than average, get that back up & a different one is a bit lower than it should be, etc.
Eventually it can all come together for a better score. Not always a fast process though, I've literally run the same bench for days on end before I'm happy with the score I got.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> There is some witchcraft in benching as well, running a bench over & over while working the clocks & tweaks, you can see that one run a game test might be a bit lower than average, get that back up & a different one is a bit lower than it should be, etc.
> Eventually it can all come together for a better score. Not always a fast process though, I've literally run the same bench for days on end before I'm happy with the score I got.


Only you!









You are the resident benchmarking king as far as I am concerned.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Only you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are the resident benchmarking king as far as I am concerned.


i think we can all agree to that.


----------



## jason387

Here's my humble setup.


----------



## signalpuke

signalpuke --- 3820 @ 5.0 --- Titan --- P15513


Spoiler: 3DMark11 Performance - P15513



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7025951


----------



## NateST

NateST --- 2600K @ 5.1 --- GTX 780 --- P14626


----------



## Mydog

Mydog --- 3960X @ 5 Ghz --- GTX 780 SLI --- P24709



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7027591


----------



## Yungbenny911

Is this thread still getting updated?









*Yungbenny911 --- 3770K @ 4.9 --- SLI 770's --- P19075*


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7027660


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *signalpuke*
> 
> signalpuke --- 3820 @ 5.0 --- Titan --- P15513
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 3DMark11 Performance - P15513


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*












Starting to think you're waiting for me to beat Vince's scores before I can get added.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Scorpion49 --- 3570k @ 4.4 Ghz --- Tri-fire HD7990+7950 --- P16277
> 
> Physics score keepin me down! All GPU's at 1000/1500.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7018992
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Is this thread still getting updated?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Yungbenny911 --- 3770K @ 4.9 --- SLI 770's --- P19075*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7027660



















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Mydog --- 3960X @ 5 Ghz --- GTX 780 SLI --- P24709
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7027591



















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BBEG*
> 
> How did you break 20k on two 680s clocked lower than mine, with my 2600k at 5.0GHz but your 3930k at 4.6? Do the extra 2 cores and 16GB RAM really improve 3DMark score that much?
> 
> 
> 
> The 3930k does make a pretty good difference in the physics & combined scores. Looking at his score, drivers make a good difference as well.
> 
> FtW 420 --- 3930k @ 5.1Ghz --- GTX 680 sli --- P21473
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FtW 420 --- 3930k @ 5.1Ghz --- GTX 680 tri sli --- P25747
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> They are 680 Lightnings, all stock with the twin frozr coolers on air, no mods except software. Think voltage was about +120 for the weakest card to keep up.
> 
> Doesn't look like I save a validation for that sli run, this should be from the same session but a bit lower.
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4029458
> 
> The tri sli
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6262004


----------



## SeD669

Hey so I still cant see my name on the list? Or am I just tripping

EDIT: My bad I found it and realized I haven't posted my new scores


----------



## alancsalt

Anyone else figures they got left out, just remind me with a link to your submission post or make a repost please....

NateST, need yr link.. - ah in your signature...hang on...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> NateST --- 2600K @ 5.1 --- GTX 780 --- P14626
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## SeD669

SeD669 --- i7-3930K @4.7 --- 2x GTX580 SLI --- P13118
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7027901


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Anyone else figures they got left out, just remind me with a link to your submission post or make a repost please....
> 
> NateST, need yr link.. - ah in your signature...hang on...


Whoops, thought I pasted that in. Also in the rankings I need to go up a few spots.


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy --- [email protected] --- titan sli -- p24874



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6999638

Mydog will just crank up those classys and knock this out shortly


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Dang, I'm already out I think. I'll never make 25k points with these Titans. Then again, maybe I could squeeze a bit more from my 3960X and memory...


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Anyone else figures they got left out, just remind me with a link to your submission post or make a repost please....
> 
> NateST, need yr link.. - ah in your signature...hang on...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoops, thought I pasted that in. Also in the rankings I need to go up a few spots.
Click to expand...

Fixed.......

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy --- [email protected] --- titan sli -- p24874
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6999638
> 
> Mydog will just crank up those classys and knock this out shortly











Resistance is futile?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Dang, I'm already out I think. I'll never make 25k points with these Titans. Then again, maybe I could squeeze a bit more from my 3960X and memory...


I don't think I can squeeze more out of these cards. And I'm not sure what vcore core you guys pump through your 39xx chips - mine needs 1.47 for 49 and 2400 ram with a straight offset (+.095). it will take 1.5 or more to do 50.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Fixed.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Resistance is futile?


seems to be...


----------



## alancsalt

Not sure what the plural of nemesis is, but I have some I'll probably never beat too.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Not sure what the plural of nemesis is, but I have some I'll probably never beat too.


You have nemeses!


----------



## Romin

I can't see the tables in the OP post !
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7032251
i7 2600K @ 5.2

>GTX 780 HOF

>P14504


----------



## Jpmboy

How does one add stuff like:



*?*


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Not sure what the plural of nemesis is, but I have some I'll probably never beat too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have nemeses!
Click to expand...

Greetings *Nemeses the First*..









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Romin*
> 
> I can't see the tables in the OP post !
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7032251
> i7 2600K @ 5.2
> 
> >GTX 780 HOF
> 
> >P14504


Seems like you have to sign in to Google, or out and in. The coding hasn't changed so I think the glitch is at the Google end. It is set to be visible to everyone, no signing in necessary, but is no longer behaving that way...

























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> How does one add stuff like:
> 
> 
> 
> *?*


3DMark11 * *P24874*

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][URL=http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6999638]3DMark11 * [B]P24874[/B][/URL][/CENTER]

html, rather than BB code in my sig......


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Greetings *Nemeses the First*..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3DMark11 * *P24874*
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [CENTER][URL=http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6999638]3DMark11 * [B]P24874[/B][/URL][/CENTER]
> 
> html, rather than BB code in my sig......


Thanks! got it.


----------



## FiveEYZ

FiveEYZ --- 2600K @ 4.9 --- GTX 780 --- P14202

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7032654


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FiveEYZ*
> 
> FiveEYZ --- 2600K @ 4.9 --- GTX 780 --- P14202
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7032654


----------



## rationalthinking

RationalThinking -- 3770k @ 4.62 -- SLi 2 x GTX Titans -- P22416

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6582640



Really old bench of the main rig 2months ago. Plan on rebenching again this week.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> RationalThinking -- 3770k @ 4.62 -- SLi 2 x GTX Titans -- P22416
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6582640
> 
> 
> 
> Really old bench of the main rig 2months ago. Plan on rebenching again this week.


----------



## alancsalt

alancsalt -- 3970X @ 4.94 -- SLi 3 x GTX 580 -- P20103

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7034955


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> alancsalt -- 3970X @ 4.94 -- SLi 3 x GTX 580 -- P20103
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7034955


Amazing how those 580s are keeping pace 2 generations later.


----------



## alancsalt

Not in Fire Strike Extreme....









6254


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Amazing how those 580s are keeping pace 2 generations later.


Yep. I loved my 580.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Not in Fire Strike Extreme....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6254


I don't know, that is still a pretty decent score.


----------



## FiveEYZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Not in Fire Strike Extreme....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6254
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know, that is still a pretty decent score.
Click to expand...

Firestrike Score: 9813
with temp limit throttle









will soon get water on my 780, then i hope to bring higher 3dmark 11 score to the table.


----------



## SeD669

Wow Alancsalt I'm struggling to catch your 2x SLI score with my 580's. I need new BIOS me thinks


----------



## [CyGnus]

[CyGnus] --- 4770K @ 4.8 --- GTX 760 SLI --- 1333/3654 -- P16937

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7036336


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> [CyGnus] --- 4770K @ 4.8 --- GTX 760 SLI --- 1333/3654 -- P16937
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7036336


P17000 you can do it


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> alancsalt -- 3970X @ 4.94 -- SLi 3 x GTX 580 -- P20103
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7034955
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> [CyGnus] --- 4770K @ 4.8 --- GTX 760 SLI --- 1333/3654 -- P16937
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7036336
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## [CyGnus]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> P17000 you can do it


Tomorrow i will do those 17K


----------



## WeRNothiNg

WeRNothiNg - 15331 - i7 3770k @ 4.5GHz - 2x Asus GTX 660 Ti TOP SLI



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7037406


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WeRNothiNg*
> 
> WeRNothiNg - 15331 - i7 3770k @ 4.5GHz - 2x Asus GTX 660 Ti TOP SLI
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7037406


----------



## signalpuke

signalpuke - 15683 - i7 3820 @ 5.0GHz - Titan


Spoiler: 3DMark11 Performance - P15683



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7044144


----------



## Mydog

Mydog --- 3960X @ 5 Ghz --- GTX 780 SLI --- P25215



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7046481


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *signalpuke*
> 
> signalpuke - 15683 - i7 3820 @ 5.0GHz - Titan
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 3DMark11 Performance - P15683
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7044144
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Mydog --- 3960X @ 5 Ghz --- GTX 780 SLI --- P25215
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7046481


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Mydog --- 3960X @ 5 Ghz --- GTX 780 SLI --- P25215
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7046481


that didn't take long









what was that... _nemeses_?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Hmmm, when I get some time I'm going to do the AB hack and get some more juice to my Titans so I can take back the lead from all these 780 Classy guys. You shall all once again be number 2 as it should be!


----------



## pharma57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Mydog --- 3960X @ 5 Ghz --- GTX 780 SLI --- P25215
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7046481


You are doing fantastic things with your Classy's! You are the best!


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Hmmm, when I get some time I'm going to do the AB hack and get some more juice to my Titans so I can take back the lead from all these 780 Classy guys. You shall all once again be number 2 as it should be!


Bring it on









Can't keep up with your Titans when you get 1,3 vcore on them and let them fly








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> You are doing fantastic things with your Classy's! You are the best!


Thanks, you're doing fantastic stuff with your's to, I've been trying to beat your Vally score for two weeks now without any luck.


----------



## pharma57

I was hoping a Classy would beat me!







It takes time understanding how to control 3 different voltages as well as PrecisionX settings.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Hmmm, when I get some time I'm going to do the AB hack and get some more juice to my Titans so I can take back the lead from all these 780 Classy guys. You shall all once again be number 2 as it should be!


Yeah, it's just too tempting. I actually do not like AB generally, but for the added mV it might be worth it. Find the DMM read points on the titan pcb and have a go.


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy -- [email protected] --- sli titans --- 25289



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7066371

#2 for a little while...


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy -- [email protected] --- sli titans --- 25289
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7066371
> 
> #2 for a little while...


Damn! Now I've got to improve my score









Nice run you did there


----------



## Mydog

Mydog --- 3960X @ 5,1 Ghz --- GTX 780 SLI --- P25410



Sorry Jpmboy but it's back to number 2 with the Titans









What kind of cooling do you have on your Titans?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy -- [email protected] --- sli titans --- 25289
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7066371
> 
> #2 for a little while...




















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Mydog --- 3960X @ 5,1 Ghz --- GTX 780 SLI --- P25410
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Jpmboy but it's back to number 2 with the Titans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of cooling do you have on your Titans?


You have handed Jpmboy a brief moment in the #1 sun by not including a URL...


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have handed Jpmboy a brief moment in the #1 sun by not including a URL...












My bad, here it is.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7066524


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have handed Jpmboy a brief moment in the #1 sun by not including a URL...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My bad, here it is.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7066524
Click to expand...



















Quite something, seeing the 780 up there....


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quite something, seeing the 780 up there....


Agreed









Just waiting for the Titan peoples response


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Agreed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just waiting for the Titian peoples response


It's coming...lol

Great score!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Mydog --- 3960X @ 5,1 Ghz --- GTX 780 SLI --- P25410
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Jpmboy but it's back to number 2 with the Titans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of cooling do you have on your Titans?


Ha! Nice run... Quickdraw!









not sure i can beat that physics score...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Mydog --- 3960X @ 5,1 Ghz --- GTX 780 SLI --- P25410
> What kind of cooling do you have on your Titans?


The EK blocks from day one. I actually never ran both cards on air.


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> It's coming...lol
> 
> Great score!


Thanks









I know it's coming and I don't think I can beat them until I've got the Classy's water cooled, got one more ace up my sleeve but I'm not supposed to post screens of it yet








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Ha! Nice run... Quickdraw!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not sure i can beat that physics score...


Thanks









I'm sure you can beat my graphics score by a mile..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> The EK blocks from day one. I actually never ran both cards on air.


You should have some headroom on your cooling to push those Titans a bit more.









I'm still on air with these 780's so the temps are holding me back, I was lucky to get Samsung memory that oc's well on my Classified GPU's


----------



## pharma57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Mydog --- 3960X @ 5,1 Ghz --- GTX 780 SLI --- P25410
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Jpmboy but it's back to number 2 with the Titans


You naughty Dog!









If you do go to water cooling, make sure you use EK blocks. There an interesting graph posted today in the Classy section on WB's.


----------



## Jpmboy

http://www.xtremerigs.net/reviews/water-cooling/nvidia-titan-water-block-roundup-coming-soon/

this is the WC block review.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> I'm sure you can beat my graphics score by a mile..
> You should have some headroom on your cooling to push those Titans a bit more.


yeah - got your graphics score by like 1000, but loose to your physics score!


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Yeah, CPU score is my Achilles as well. Even at just 1163MHz my Titans hit 31692 GPU score but my 5GHz 3960X only gets me 15648 CPU score for some reason. My memory may be holding me back a bit as its 1866MHz Viper Xtreme that I can only clock to 2133MHz without errors but I don't see how I can get anywhere near 17k CPU score...


----------



## coolhandluke41

missed this thread somehow..
coolhandluke41 --- 3770K / 4.7ghz --- x1 GTX 780 Classy, 1437 / 3430 Mem --*P15857*
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7061068


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Yeah, CPU score is my Achilles as well. Even at just 1163MHz my Titans hit 31692 GPU score but my 5GHz 3960X only gets me 15648 CPU score for some reason. My memory may be holding me back a bit as its 1866MHz Viper Xtreme that I can only clock to 2133MHz without errors but I don't see how I can get anywhere near 17k CPU score...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Processor @ 5069...RAM at 2024MHz ....9-11-10-27 1T - Physics 16886 (and Joa3d43 gets 17000 plus I think...)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> missed this thread somehow..
> coolhandluke41 --- 3770K / 4.7ghz --- x1 GTX 780 Classy, 1437 / 3430 Mem --*P15857*
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7061068
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Yeah, I don't get why my CPU score is so low for my clocks other than that it may not be totally stable. Does much better in Firestrike...


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Yeah, I don't get why my CPU score is so low for my clocks other than that it may not be totally stable. Does much better in Firestrike...


Get some 2400Mhz Cas 9 quad ram and you'll be set with a better physics score.


----------



## lukerobi

[lukerobi] [email protected] GHZ -- 3x EVGA GTX 780 Classifieds SLI -- score 23501
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7067578?

I can do much better.... (I have not really taken the time to overclock my cpu or gpus very much.) All I did before running this was change the gpu offset to +100, then mem to +600. Once I get a chance to top everything out and stabilize it, i'll post again









3dmark.png 249k .png file


----------



## yknot

780 Classified out of the box and unmodified, and on the standard bios.



Using Precision X I got +166 core and +700 mem with just the 38mv GPU Vcore increase. My 3960x is on an NZXT X60 water cooler.
PSU is an AX1200 if it's important.

Got this 3DMK11 score on win7 64bit..............

[yknot] [email protected] EVGA 780 Classified score 16294

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7065554


----------



## yknot

OOPS! not complying..............



Hope the rest is OK?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lukerobi*
> 
> lukerobi [email protected] GHZ -- 3x EVGA GTX 780 Classifieds SLI -- score 23501
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7067578?
> 
> I can do much better.... (I have not really taken the time to overclock my cpu or gpus very much.) All I did before running this was change the gpu offset to +100, then mem to +600. Once I get a chance to top everything out and stabilize it, i'll post again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3dmark.png 249k .png file




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yknot*
> 
> 780 Classified out of the box and unmodified, and on the standard bios.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Using Precision X I got +166 core and +700 mem with just the 38mv GPU Vcore increase. My 3960x is on an NZXT X60 water cooler.
> PSU is an AX1200 if it's important.
> 
> Got this 3DMK11 score on win7 64bit..............
> 
> yknot [email protected] EVGA 780 Classified score 16294
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7065554


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yknot*
> 
> 780 Classified out of the box and unmodified, and on the standard bios.
> 
> 
> 
> Using Precision X I got +166 core and +700 mem with just the 38mv GPU Vcore increase. My 3960x is on an NZXT X60 water cooler.
> PSU is an AX1200 if it's important.
> 
> Got this 3DMK11 score on win7 64bit..............
> 
> [yknot] [email protected] EVGA 780 Classified score 16294
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7065554


nice score







you got your 3960x to 5.2 ghz with that cooler? ..no way? lol


----------



## pharma57

Really good on air score Yknot!







Keep up the good work. Seems you have a really nice card that would love the water!

Provost,
Looks like you have to dig deeper!


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> Really good on air score Yknot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep up the good work. Seems you have a really nice card that would love the water!
> 
> Provost,
> Looks like you have to dig deeper!


Still on HOF top 10 3dmark 11







have not posted here yet.
my question was sincere about the cpu oc. I have been able to get sb-e to 5ghz on a closed loop, but am running a couple of 560s , and 480 rads to go any higher. closed loop does the trick for a short run, but can't handle multiple short runs on high oc.
Yknot on water can get a much better score for his gpu especilly with that kind of cpu oc.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Yeah, CPU score is my Achilles as well. Even at just 1163MHz my Titans hit 31692 GPU score but my 5GHz 3960X only gets me 15648 CPU score for some reason. My memory may be holding me back a bit as its 1866MHz Viper Xtreme that I can only clock to 2133MHz without errors but I don't see how I can get anywhere near 17k CPU score...


Same here... I'm just not willing to push this 3930K to 1.5V which is what I will need to get 5.0. At 4.9 I'm already at 1.480V. Normally run this at [email protected] or [email protected] (which seems to be the chip's sweet-spot).

I will have to play with the vga OC some more.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yknot*
> 
> 780 Classified out of the box and unmodified, and on the standard bios.
> 
> 
> 
> Using Precision X I got +166 core and +700 mem with just the 38mv GPU Vcore increase. My 3960x is on an NZXT X60 water cooler.
> PSU is an AX1200 if it's important.
> 
> Got this 3DMK11 score on win7 64bit..............
> 
> [yknot] [email protected] EVGA 780 Classified score 16294
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7065554


LGA 2011 just kills anything in sight







,nice score man


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Yeah, CPU score is my Achilles as well. Even at just 1163MHz my Titans hit 31692 GPU score but my 5GHz 3960X only gets me 15648 CPU score for some reason. My memory may be holding me back a bit as its 1866MHz Viper Xtreme that I can only clock to 2133MHz without errors but I don't see how I can get anywhere near 17k CPU score...
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Same here... I'm just not willing to push this 3930K to 1.5V which is what I will need to get 5.0. At 4.9 I'm already at 1.480V. Normally run this at [email protected] or [email protected] (which seems to be the chip's sweet-spot).
> 
> will have to play with the vga OC some more.
> 
> 
> 
> I must be lucky with my 3960X that does 5 GHz at 1,4V and combined with my 16GB of Corsair Dominator Platinums at 2400 MHz CL9 I can get that physics score.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> LGA 2011 just kills anything in sight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,nice score man


Haswell & ivy can get close, you have the pot!
I haven't tried 3d11 on a frozen 4770k yet, firestrike was getting a bit over 16k physics at 5700Mhz
3770k at 6.2ghz gets a 16k + physics in 3d11, & gpu scores are a bit higher than with a 3930k.

IB-E is coming pretty quick though, current physics score records will drop!


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Haswell & ivy can get close, you have the pot!
> I haven't tried 3d11 on a frozen 4770k yet, firestrike was getting a bit over 16k physics at 5700Mhz
> 3770k at 6.2ghz gets a 16k + physics in 3d11, & gpu scores are a bit higher than with a 3930k.
> 
> IB-E is *coming* pretty quick though, current physics score records will drop!


Not sure what you mean







IB-E is here and I so want to post screens(damn NDA)









***









Quadruple post, how did that happened


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^^@ 420 .. will have to get one soon my man







,this 3D benching is pretty cool ,especially when you have to work up hill battle (have my 3770K +OCF waiting )
P.S. I was trying to avoid this ,since I will probably have to get another 780







(was getting much better scores on Haswell then Ivy tho,was waiting for IB-E )


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> ^^^@ 420 .. will have to get one soon my man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,this 3D benching is pretty cool ,especially when you have to work up hill battle (have my 3770K +OCF waiting )
> P.S. I was trying to avoid this ,since I will probably have to get another 780
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (was getting much better scores on Haswell then Ivy tho,was waiting for IB-E )


Getting cold juice tomorrow and maybe I can borrow another 780 Classified for tri-SLI


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Not sure what you mean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IB-E is here and I so want to post screens(damn NDA)


But you are a lucky dog, I'm still stuck waiting for retail to play with IB-E...


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> But you are a lucky dog, I'm still stuck waiting for retail to play with IB-E...


Oh! The IB-E I got is retail







and yes I was lucky this time, usually I've got to settle with the ES's first.


----------



## coolhandluke41

when they will hit retail ?

@420 in the meantime...


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Oh! The IB-E I got is retail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and yes I was lucky this time, usually I've got to settle with the ES's first.


That is lucky, I have to wait until they get into stores with the official launch. I though I would finally get an ES with an early z87 board, but still no early cpus for me yet.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> when they will hit retail ?
> 
> @420 in the meantime...


I don't know exactly, they are supposed to launch by mid September if i have read right.

The Impact just made it to a local retailers warehouse, I want to get one!
I don't know how it can look tinier next to the gelid blister pack, but it does look even smaller than I pictured


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^^ lol..it's veery small man ,it's funny


----------



## Jpmboy

Don't think i can do any better than this absent a magical increase in cpu performance...
















jpmboy --- [email protected] ([email protected]) -- sli titans --- 25372



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7071049

yup, #2 !

someone else will have to carry the titan flag! Callsignvega - where you at?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Don't think i can do any better than this absent a magical increase in cpu performance...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jpmboy --- [email protected] ([email protected]) -- sli titans --- 25372
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7071049
> 
> yup, #2 !
> 
> someone else will have to carry the titan flag! Callsignvega - where you at?


----------



## lukerobi

[lukerobi] [email protected] GHZ -- 2x EVGA GTX 780 Classifieds SLI -- score 20408
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7071553?

3dmark-2way-2.png 194k .png file


I'll try to beat my score once i bust out the evbot.


----------



## alancsalt

Why are you guys putting your user-names in square brackets all of a sudden? Which thread does that come from?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lukerobi*
> 
> [lukerobi] [email protected] GHZ -- 2x EVGA GTX 780 Classifieds SLI -- score 20408
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7071553?
> 
> 3dmark-2way-2.png 194k .png file
> 
> 
> I'll try to beat my score once i bust out the evbot.


----------



## yknot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Why are you guys putting your user-names in square brackets all of a sudden? Which thread does that come from?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lukerobi*
> 
> [lukerobi] [email protected] GHZ -- 2x EVGA GTX 780 Classifieds SLI -- score 20408
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7071553?
> 
> 3dmark-2way-2.png 194k .png file
> 
> 
> I'll try to beat my score once i bust out the evbot.
Click to expand...

I did it because I read the submission above my submission

Got another 780 Classy (not good on air) and my HC water blocks have arrived .......... SLI here I go









The cooler on my 3960x is definitely "just" a NZXT Kraken X60.........very good cooler.........but no way would I try "Prime" with this setup........although the chip is good for Prime at 4.8-4.9, LLC high.


----------



## AsusFan30

ASUSFAN30, i7 [email protected] 4.1 Ghz, (2) EVGA GTX 780 Superclocked in SLI SCORE: 20148

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7052710?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AsusFan30*
> 
> Ten24-Guardian-2, i7 [email protected] 4.1 Ghz, (2) EVGA GTX 780 Superclocked in SLI SCORE: 20148
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7052710?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Not your Futuremark name, your OCN user name. (And if it was a CPUZ validation most threads expect you to change the name in the validation before clicking submit.....)


----------



## AsusFan30

AsusFan30, i7 [email protected] 3.5 Ghz, (3) EVGA GTX 580 Classified in TRI- SLI SCORE: 15,698

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5133164


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AsusFan30*
> 
> Ten24-Guardian-2, i7 [email protected] 3.5 Ghz, (3) EVGA GTX 580 Classified in TRI- SLI SCORE: 15,698
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5133164
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


You totally missed what I tried to tell you.

Here is the fixed version:
*AsusFan30*, i7 [email protected] 3.5 Ghz, (3) EVGA GTX 580 Classified in TRI- SLI SCORE: 15,698


----------



## CallsignVega

Just when I thought I was out... they pull me back in..

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7074282


CallsignVega --- 3960X @ 5.06 --- 2-Way SLI Titan --- P26334


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Just when I thought I was out... they pull me back in..
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7074282
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CallsignVega --- 3960X @ 5.06 --- 2-Way SLI Titan --- P26334


Damn you Vega







putting me back to 2. spot









Huge score you bring to town









I've got no chance to beat that even with my 780 Classy water cooled


----------



## CallsignVega

You had a good run man! BTW how fast of a core did you get your babies up to?


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> You had a good run man! BTW how fast of a core did you get your babies up to?


They do 1400/1850 in Vally but "only" 1350/1780 in 3DMark11, I'm limited by the temps.

Now how high did you OC those Titans of yours to get that score?


----------



## CallsignVega

1290 MHz, a little bit lower than the 1320 That Valley allows. You've got a nice 3960X. Mines not bad, but with HT it peters off just under 5.1 GHz. Without HT it does much better. But 3DMark needs HT so..


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> 1290 MHz, a little bit lower than the 1320 That Valley allows. You've got a nice 3960X. Mines not bad, but with HT it peters off just under 5.1 GHz. Without HT it does much better. But 3DMark needs HT so..


That's a good OC on Titans from what I know and with that you beat my graphics score by 2500 points. I'm gonna need close to 1500 MHz core on my 780's to keep up with that which I doubt is possible even on water.'
My 3960X is descant on water, does 5,2 GHz with HT on 1,58 vcore but stops dead at 5,43 GHz on LN2, still I can do 5 GHz 24/7 with only 1,4 vcore.


----------



## Jpmboy

Nice job guys- good fun.


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy --- [email protected] -- titan SLI --- 25439

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7074981



soooo close to 33000 graphics score


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy --- [email protected] -- titan SLI --- 25439
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7074981
> 
> 
> 
> soooo close to 33000 graphics score


Nooooo







now you bumped me to third place.

Great score









Now I need to bump my 3960X to 5,2 GHz to keep up if it's doable


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Nooooo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now you bumped me to third place.
> 
> Great score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I need to bump my 3960X to 5,2 GHz to keep up if it's doable


you, know... my last gasp. yeah - i should push this 3930k higher... cheaper than blowing a titan!









you need to bump me. as eric has it.... it's that #2 thing


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Just when I thought I was out... they pull me back in..
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7074282
> 
> 
> CallsignVega --- 3960X @ 5.06 --- 2-Way SLI Titan --- P26334




























You 2x guys are full on!


----------



## Awsan

The two 6990m are not quad GPUs they are actually only two.


----------



## lukerobi

The 3 way scaling in 3D mark is sooooooo bad, and it seems to crash twice as often even at lower clocks. Deffinately not my favorite benchmarking tool...


----------



## alancsalt

I have no crashing problems with my quads whatsoever and irrespective of scaling, I'm getting the 3DMark11 scores of a couple of 780's for less money...... so if you are getting more crashing with three cards I hope you've thoroughly checked whether one card is dodgy, clean out old drivers then reinstall, PSU powerful/healthy enough for the higher draw...all that sort of stuff.

Incidentally.. http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig - just so we know what we're talking...









(I have had two cards fail, one due to water spill, the other for reasons unknown)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> I have no crashing problems with my quads whatsoever and irrespective of scaling, I'm getting the 3DMark11 scores of a couple of 780's for less money...... so if you are getting more crashing with three cards I hope you've thoroughly checked whether one card is dodgy, clean out old drivers then reinstall, PSU powerful/healthy enough for the higher draw...all that sort of stuff.
> 
> Incidentally.. http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig - just so we know what we're talking...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I have had two cards fail, one due to water spill, the other for reasons unknown)


you must be waiting for me and 'dog swap "place and show"...


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awsan*
> 
> The two 6990m are not quad GPUs they are actually only two.


Which is the chart you are in. Am I missing something?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you must be waiting for me and 'dog swap "place and show"...


Always!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Which is the chart you are in. Am I missing something?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Always!


post 681? but he should beat that again in a few minutes...


----------



## Mydog

Hey Salty
I think you missed Jpmboy's last score, he has me beaten by a few points and by that claiming #2 and knocking me down to #3.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Hey Salty
> I think you missed Jpmboy's last score, he has me beaten by a few points and by that claiming #2 and knocking me down to #3.


he's just waiting for you to keep the order....


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> he's just waiting for you to keep the order....


that might take some time, look at this

http://www.overclock.net/t/1151946/official-asus-rog-rampage-iv-x79-owners-club/6790#post_20695035

I might have done something to my CPU


----------



## lukerobi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> I have no crashing problems with my quads whatsoever and irrespective of scaling, I'm getting the 3DMark11 scores of a couple of 780's for less money...... so if you are getting more crashing with three cards I hope you've thoroughly checked whether one card is dodgy, clean out old drivers then reinstall, PSU powerful/healthy enough for the higher draw...all that sort of stuff.
> 
> Incidentally.. http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig - just so we know what we're talking...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I have had two cards fail, one due to water spill, the other for reasons unknown)


Maybe I have a turd in the SLI punch bowl? BTW I added my rig to my sig.. It could be my PS, but i would think 1200 watts would be plenty for these cards?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> that might take some time, look at this
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1151946/official-asus-rog-rampage-iv-x79-owners-club/6790#post_20695035
> I might have done something to my CPU


yea - I'm impressed by you guys running >1.5V through an SB-E. Do you buy the Intel performance tuning plan? I convinced my neighbor to buy it for his kid.. and well they turned their 2700K into a flashbulb - intel replaced it no questions. although reading your post, it looks like it;s coming back to life?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy --- [email protected] -- titan SLI --- 25439
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7074981
> 
> 
> 
> soooo close to 33000 graphics score


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lukerobi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> I have no crashing problems with my quads whatsoever and irrespective of scaling, I'm getting the 3DMark11 scores of a couple of 780's for less money...... so if you are getting more crashing with three cards I hope you've thoroughly checked whether one card is dodgy, clean out old drivers then reinstall, PSU powerful/healthy enough for the higher draw...all that sort of stuff.
> 
> Incidentally.. http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig - just so we know what we're talking...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I have had two cards fail, one due to water spill, the other for reasons unknown)
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I have a turd in the SLI punch bowl? BTW I added my rig to my sig.. It could be my PS, but i would think 1200 watts would be plenty for these cards?
Click to expand...

My tri-sli was OK with my 1500W Silverstone PSU, but it isn't enough for four. Blackscreens with everything OCed unless I add another PSU to power the fourth GTX 580 ....


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yea - I'm impressed by you guys running >1.5V through an SB-E. Do you buy the Intel performance tuning plan? I convinced my neighbor to buy it for his kid.. and well they turned their 2700K into a flashbulb - intel replaced it no questions. although reading your post, it looks like it;s coming back to life?


Yes it did come back after removing the XTU benchmark not that I know why or how but that means I can go chasing your score after I get some sleep(it's 4.20 AM her now







)


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yea - I'm impressed by you guys running >1.5V through an SB-E. Do you buy the Intel performance tuning plan? I convinced my neighbor to buy it for his kid.. and well they turned their 2700K into a flashbulb - intel replaced it no questions. although reading your post, it looks like it;s coming back to life?


Yeah, I've run my 3960X up to 1.58V for 5.1GHz and 5GHz requires well over 1.5V. The Tuning Plan was the first thing I bought after I got my CPU but I've been running over 1.5V since Feb 2012 and haven't had any issues so far (other than my chip just being an overall dog for the most part)!


----------



## CallsignVega

Yup, I have the tuning plan and have been running over 1.5v for like 9 months now with zero degradation. As long as you keep the chip cool with a good water setup, they will last a long time. I don't buy top end CPU's to baby them so they last the 20 year OEM lifespan. My CPU's last 1-1.5 years max before upgrading. It will be a 4960X this September, then a Haswell-E at the end of 2014, etc..

People get too wrapped up around voltage IMO.


----------



## lilchronic

1.5v+ ......... im not sure if the tunning plan applies for a delidid and lapped 3570k


----------



## yawa

K got myself back to my default bios (thanks Cam), then upgraded to latest Sig 2 through EVGA's site then modded it to full voltage, and a disabled Boost Clocks.

Just a quick run tonight, before some legit benches but pretty much everything I do is stable. I think this pretty much confirms my theory that there is something really different about the Sig 2 GTX 670 cards compared to other bios.

PScore P9763 With Graphics at a nice and pretty 10679

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7076632

That's on +221 to Core and +113 to Memory in EVGA Precision X

Going to start pushing her again very soon.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.5v+ ......... im not sure if the tunning plan applies for a delidid and lapped 3570k


I think Valgaur got a replacement after being totally honest with the rep regarding chip history...


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> I think Valgaur got a replacement after being totally honest with the rep regarding chip history...


...was that Val's infamous 'Frankie' over-volt ? I mean there is over-volt and them there is 'the electric chair'


----------



## alancsalt

No, more recent...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Hey guys! I got some news for you...
> 
> for the OP it is especially important!
> 
> You *MAY* be able to RMA your cpu and get a new one from Intel. I had to contact them today about mien and said what the heck I'll ask.
> 
> I know it sounds hard to believe and Yes i told the they were delidded CPU's including my own and he said as long as the IHS is readable you will be fine. So if you can show him picture proof like your OP shows you may get lucky OP!
> 
> Contact me through PM to get the email as I don't want people spamming poor Intel anyone else who'd like it PM me as well!
> 
> I can post the transcript as well if need be!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is always hope if thine tells thine truth!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> On my story of my return of my fully KNOWN delidded Ivy to Intel I have gotten my replacement and they accepted it giving me my refund in cash as well! Keep those IHS's pretty boys and girls!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...was that Val's infamous 'Frankie' over-volt ? I mean there is over-volt and them there is 'the electric chair'


Yo, good to see you back around ocn!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Yeah, I've run my 3960X up to 1.58V for 5.1GHz and 5GHz requires well over 1.5V. The Tuning Plan was the first thing I bought after I got my CPU but I've been running over 1.5V since Feb 2012 and haven't had any issues so far (other than my chip just being an overall dog for the most part)!


Okay, uncle. So i posted at 50x yesterday with 1.51, S-pi stable. Will play around once i clear some time this weekend. Also need to reassemble a bike before a monday show. Too many hobbies, too little time!


----------



## lilchronic

so i tried 1.52v @ 5.2ghz and i get bsod 0x101 and 0x3B if i go 1.525v i get bsod 0x124







how do you guys get high voltages stable


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> so i tried 1.52v @ 5.2ghz and i get bsod 0x101 and 0x3B if i go 1.525v i get bsod 0x124
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how do you guys get high voltages stable


The error you got points to low vcore. It depends on your luck


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> so i tried 1.52v @ 5.2ghz and i get bsod 0x101 and 0x3B if i go 1.525v i get bsod 0x124
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how do you guys get high voltages stable


...have you enabled 'extreme OV' (Asus-speak) in the BIOS as it caps things ? Also, internal thermal sensors on the CPU might be kicking in, depending on limits you have... can be dangerous grounds though w/safeties off, but you know that...even a regular reading of 1.52 can involve spikes far higher than that...FtW with his trusty multi-meters has some nice horror stories (not only about CPUs, but about those "580s")


----------



## Jpmboy

And those transient spikes can get quite large when you dial down vdroop (with llc). I'd be less concerned with the 101 than the 124. Also, for your chip, look at event viewer for whea=correctable machine check errors... You'll get these well before a bsod, most times.

My 3770k would top out on vcore and then 124... I'm fairly sure it was the IMC.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*










20 points wont stand long.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> And those transient spikes can get quite large when you dial down vdroop (with llc). I'd be less concerned with the 101 than the 124. Also, for your chip, look at event viewer for whea=correctable machine check errors... You'll get these well before a bsod, most times.
> 
> My 3770k would top out on vcore at 124... I'm fairly sure it was the IMC.


hmmm maybe that is true, my IMC cant take it with ram @ 2400mhz?....... and that also might be the reason why i cant oc my mem over 2400mhz, The IMC is not strong enough?.........


----------



## th3illusiveman

These people and 50K 3DM11 GPU scores









I'll just sit in the corner over there until i win the lotto









Seriously Amazing machines some of you have


----------



## Awsan

My laptop score is posted in the Quad chart while its a dual GPU


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awsan*
> 
> My laptop score is posted in the Quad chart while its a dual GPU


It is in the SLI chart, not the quad chart. Has been for ages. ????


----------



## Awsan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> It is in the SLI chart, not the quad chart. Has been for ages. ????


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awsan*


that looks like the old chart


----------



## alancsalt

I don't have a chart that looks like that...









Can you give me the URL for the chart you are showing?

Our chart looks like:





Even on my 3rd April copy you are on the right pages, so I have no idea what chart you are viewing. Not the one for this thread.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1361939/top-30-3dmark11-scores-for-single-dual-tri-quad


----------



## Awsan

O.O then there is something wrong on my end

i think its chrome acting up

my bad then

Cheers have a nice day


----------



## alancsalt

That is really weird, because if it's an old chart from this thread it is 5 or more months old...and the only suggestion I have if it is that is to clear browser cache...??
Or the local server has old cache? Could try Control-Refresh too?

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0Ap5OqqkKVAqPdEFINDdrZkFvMWg3YW4xS002QS1ZZHc&output=html


----------



## Awsan

Will try that,Thanks


----------



## Jpmboy

awful quiet here...


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> awful quiet here...


I CAN'T POST SCORES


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> I CAN'T POST SCORES


huh?


----------



## Awsan

And ITS ALIVE


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> huh?


CPU under NDA on my 780 Classy rig


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> CPU under NDA on my 780 Classy rig


can't wait to see how that 4930k (?) performs


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awsan*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And ITS ALIVE


Now we're all on the same page..


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> can't wait to see how that 4930k (?) performs


I'm extreme so it had to be 4960X


----------



## BabylonDown

Hey guys. Just did my first ever 3DMark11 and it says my drivers are not approved?

I just installed 2 7970's last night and downloaded the newest 13.8 drivers. Does 3DMark not accept Beta drivers?

Either way, why does my score seem so low for 7970's? CPU and GPU's are stock right now.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BabylonDown*
> 
> Hey guys. Just did my first ever 3DMark11 and it says my drivers are not approved?
> 
> I just installed 2 7970's last night and downloaded the newest 13.8 drivers. Does 3DMark not accept Beta drivers?
> 
> Either way, why does my score seem so low for 7970's? *CPU and GPU's are stock right now.*


3dMark does not approve beta drivers.

And the bold is why your score is so low.


----------



## KedarWolf

KedarWolf --- 3930K @ 4.98 GHZ --- GTX 680 SLI --- P19814


From 2013-08-31

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7091644

This is with a fresh install of Windows 7, highest I can get my CPU for benching without it crashing my Windows.









Might try bumping up my GPU Core speed one more notch, but likely 3DMark 11 will crash like it did before I re-installed Windows.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Update [CyGnus] --- 4770K @ 4.8GHz --- GTX 760 SLI --- 1346/3719 --- P17065

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7095167


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Update [CyGnus] --- 4770K @ 4.8GHz --- GTX 760 SLI --- 1346/3719 --- P17065
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7095167










nice!


----------



## [CyGnus]

lilchronic thanks, it was hard to get those 17k but i did it


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> KedarWolf --- 3930K @ 4.98 GHZ --- GTX 680 SLI --- P19814
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From 2013-08-31
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7091644
> 
> This is with a fresh install of Windows 7, highest I can get my CPU for benching without it crashing my Windows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might try bumping up my GPU Core speed one more notch, but likely 3DMark 11 will crash like it did before I re-installed Windows.




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Update [CyGnus] --- 4770K @ 4.8GHz --- GTX 760 SLI --- 1346/3719 --- P17065
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7095167
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## [CyGnus]

alancsalt


----------



## BabylonDown

Well I officially give up with these cards. I overclocked them to 1050/1425. Any more and I got artifacts in Heaven 4.0. 2770k is now at a stable 4.5Ghz. The score is still horrible...

Are my cards broken? lol


----------



## [CyGnus]

Fill your system specs its easier for us to help you.

Did you set the Catalyst control center to High performance? Are your drivers updated (13.8 b2) ? What Ram do you use is it oced?


----------



## provost

Provost --- 3930K @ 5.1GHz --- GTXTitan--- P16518

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7065496

http://s1364.photobucket.com/user/provostelite/media/provostP16518_zps64476e4e.png.html

This is on *air* *without* the 1.3v hack, and *without* llc disable. Will be putting the Titan under water shortly, and upping this score (hopefully







) with the 1.3v and llc disable hack


----------



## BabylonDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Fill your system specs its easier for us to help you.
> 
> Did you set the Catalyst control center to *High performance*? Are your *drivers updated (13.8 b2*) ? What *Ram* do you use is it oced?


3770k (4.5Ghz 1.3V)
Asus Maximus Formula V
4x4 16GB Corsair Vengeance DDR1600 (Just realized this RAM is only clocking at 1333Mhz? Always thought it was 1600Mhz?)
2 x Sapphire 7970 Dual X (1050Mhz/1425Mhz)

Here is the 3DMark link to my stuff.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7095978

How come 3DMark only displays my 3770k as stock 3.5Ghz? My drivers are brand new 13.8 Beta. My RAM is stock.

I've been using Trixx to do my overclocking. I never checked CCC for performance settings. Should I just use CCC instead of Trixx? Seems easier on CCC, but my clocks are showing in CCC. Can't seem to find this high performance setting.

I just noticed soemthing on CCC in overdrive. top card running my 3 monitors is 501mhz/1375mhz. My second card shows 300mhz/150mhz. Is this normal?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> Provost --- 3930K @ 5.1GHz --- GTXTitan--- P16518
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7065496
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1364.photobucket.com/user/provostelite/media/provostP16518_zps64476e4e.png.html
> 
> 
> 
> This is on *air* *without* the 1.3v hack, and *without* llc disable. Will be putting the Titan under water shortly, and upping this score (hopefully
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) with the 1.3v and llc disable hack


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BabylonDown*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Fill your system specs its easier for us to help you.
> 
> Did you set the Catalyst control center to *High performance*? Are your *drivers updated (13.8 b2*) ? What *Ram* do you use is it oced?
> 
> 
> 
> 3770k (4.5Ghz 1.3V)
> Asus Maximus Formula V
> 4x4 16GB Corsair Vengeance DDR1600 (Just realized this RAM is only clocking at 1333Mhz? Always thought it was 1600Mhz?)
> 2 x Sapphire 7970 Dual X (1050Mhz/1425Mhz)
> 
> Here is the 3DMark link to my stuff.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7095978
> 
> How come 3DMark only displays my 3770k as stock 3.5Ghz? My drivers are brand new 13.8 Beta. My RAM is stock.
> 
> I've been using Trixx to do my overclocking. I never checked CCC for performance settings. Should I just use CCC instead of Trixx? Seems easier on CCC, but my clocks are showing in CCC. Can't seem to find this high performance setting.
> 
> I just noticed soemthing on CCC in overdrive. top card running my 3 monitors is 501mhz/1375mhz. My second card shows 300mhz/150mhz. Is this normal?
Click to expand...

You probably need to set bios to XMP to get ram to run at more than motherboard default.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Now that Karlitos is gone







Alan definitely has the best bench thread on OCN! You keep this thread up to date like a BOSS! Keep it up!


----------



## KedarWolf

KedarWolf --- 3930K @ 4.98 GHz --- SLI GTX 680--- P19914

This score I got on a fresh Windows 7 install.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7091874


From September 1, 2013

This next score is a bit better but the 3DMark website messed up and never accepted my online submission before I closed the browser and I don't have a link so I don't think it will count on the score list.









KedarWolf --- 3930K @ 4.98 GHz --- SLI GTX 680--- P19923


From 2013-08-31


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> KedarWolf --- 3930K @ 4.98 GHz --- SLI GTX 680--- P19914
> 
> This score I got on a fresh Windows 7 install.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7091874
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From September 1, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This next score is a bit better but the 3DMark website messed up and never accepted my online submission before I closed the browser and I don't have a link so I don't think it will count on the score list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From 2013-08-31


nice run







so close to 20k


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> KedarWolf --- 3930K @ 4.98 GHz --- SLI GTX 680--- P19914
> 
> This score I got on a fresh Windows 7 install.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7091874
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From September 1, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This next score is a bit better but the 3DMark website messed up and never accepted my online submission before I closed the browser and I don't have a link so I don't think it will count on the score list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KedarWolf --- 3930K @ 4.98 GHz --- SLI GTX 680--- P19923
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From 2013-08-31


Yeah, you need that validation URL......


----------



## Jpmboy

is disabling sli sufficient for a single card entry, or does the second card need to be electrically/physically removed? This E-WS board doesn't have pci switches.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Now that Karlitos is gone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alan definitely has the best bench thread on OCN! You keep this thread up to date like a BOSS! Keep it up!


^^ This... although MX is doing a great job on the Valley thread too!


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

True, don't want to sell him short at all...


----------



## Jpmboy

NVM - I derped.


----------



## alancsalt

History. CDMAN used to keep a Top30 3DMark11 thread. When 3DMark (Fire Strike, etc) came out, he changed that thread into a Top 30 3DMark thread, and ceased updating the 3DMark11 lists. Then this list was started by Arniebomba, but he had PC problems, and hasn't made it back onto OCN since.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> History. CDMAN used to keep a Top30 3DMark11 thread. When 3DMark (Fire Strike, etc) came out, he changed that thread into a Top 30 3DMark thread, and ceased updating the 3DMark11 lists. Then this list was started by Arniebomba, but he had PC problems, and hasn't made it back onto OCN since.


.. and thank you for maintaining it!


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Yep. 3dmark11 is still a very viable and heavily contested benchmark and its nice to have it in such good hands...


----------



## Jpmboy

Yeah, it's an oldie but still puts a good stress on the system. For some reason, now after reseating my cpu block, i can run 5.0 in valley, firestrike and even p95 - gets to 86C, too hot still - with no problems and the cpu OC works great. But, 3D mk11 will 101 when i max out my GPU OC, not when i run the bench at say 1189 or 1202. If i push the volts to the GPUs to 1.3v i get a bsod 101, and increasing vcore, vtt, or vccsa does not seem to fix it, yet.









Weak psu?


----------



## Jpmboy

Thought you-all might find this useful:

I've been struggling with 3Dmk11 hanging at 5.0 with 1.3V into sli titans - actually will 101! Does not hang at 4.9 and 1.3V and will do p95 5min.FFT with 12288 ram committed for as long as I'm willing to watch temps in high 70's low 80's (82C max). Okay - so this may be the answer... hooked up a killawatt meter to the PSU with the CPU @5.0:

Idle = ~ 160-170 watts to the rig
Super Pi = 340W
p95 (8G ram) = 600W (597+/-)
3Dmk11 @ 875/3005 1.16V = 800-900W
3DMk11 @1215/3602 1.3V = 1190-1220W !!!
Valley @ 1215/3602 1.3V = 950-1050W (1080P ExHD)
Firtestrike @ 1215/3602 @ 1.3V = 1050-1130W (default)

So.... my 1200W PCP&Cooling PSU is barely enough!!
I have a ST1500 wil have ot see if it wil handle a max watt draw run.


----------



## Zawarudo

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7130447

Zawarudo 3570k @4.8GHz - Nvidia GTX780 @1400MHz P13941

Think that puts me into 26th


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zawarudo*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7130447
> 
> Zawarudo 3570k @4.8GHz - Nvidia GTX780 @1400MHz P13941
> 
> Think that puts me into 26th


----------



## yknot

Got a score...............not sure if it's valid for the list though?

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7129344

2x780 Classys on water SLI. 1431 cores and 7788 memory.


----------



## pharma57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yknot*
> 
> Got a score...............not sure if it's valid for the list though?
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7129344
> 
> 2x780 Classys on water SLI. 1431 cores and 7788 memory.


Looks great! Non-WHQL drivers are fine. Congrats ....


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yknot*
> 
> Got a score...............not sure if it's valid for the list though?
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7129344
> 
> 2x780 Classys on water SLI. 1431 cores and 7788 memory.


----------



## joelchoy

joelchoy, 3570k @ 4.818GHz, eVGA GTX780 ACX @ 1346MHz, 6800MHz, P13108

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7132523


----------



## marc0053

marc0053 - i7 3930k @ 5.0 - 2x gtx titans in sli - 1280Mhz - (+650/+750 mem) - P21417
My physics score is very low. Am I doing something wrong?
I'm running the benchmark test only in stretched mode.
Should I set physics to cpu only?
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7133997


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> marc0053 - i7 3930k @ 5.0 - 2x gtx titans in sli - 1280Mhz - (+650/+750 mem) - P21417
> My physics score is very low. Am I doing something wrong?
> I'm running the benchmark test only in stretched mode.
> Should I set physics to cpu only?
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7133997


I wouldn't replace your P23699 with that, unless you insist...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joelchoy*
> 
> joelchoy, 3570k @ 4.818GHz, eVGA GTX780 ACX @ 1346MHz, 6800MHz, P13108
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7132523


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> I wouldn't replace your P23699 with that, unless you insist...
> quote]
> 
> No please don't replace my previous score.


----------



## Scorpion49

Scorpion49 --- 3930K @ 4700 --- Asus GTX 780 DCUII (@1241/6400 +200/+200) --- P14950

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7134969


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Scorpion49 --- 3930K @ 4700 --- Asus GTX 780 DCUII (@1241/6400 +200/+200) --- P14950
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7134969
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Scorpion49

Wow that was fast!


----------



## marc0053

marc0053 - i7 3930k at 4.9GHz - 2 x GTX Titan in sli - 1280MHz - (+800/+700 mem) - P25082
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7134984


----------



## Menthol

Menthol --- [email protected] H20--- EVGA GTX 780 Classy sli H20--- 26567 3D11

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7039094


----------



## whyscotty

whyscotty 3930k @ 5.0 TriSli Titan 1176/6608 --- P30183

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6868923

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/854/704y.png/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

It's a old run - hope it's ok


----------



## whyscotty

whyscotty - 3930k @ 5.0 Titan 1296/7708 --- P16875

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7122493

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/9/gb9x.png/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> Menthol --- [email protected] H20--- EVGA GTX 780 Classy sli H20--- 26567 3D11
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7039094


Woa, 1.68v on CPU. I hope you have the performance tuning plan as that CPU could go any second.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Woa, 1.68v on CPU. I hope you have the performance tuning plan as that CPU could go any second.


On water too, Menthol is a wildman!
Hopefully well chilled water at least, I would hate to think of the coretemps otherwise....


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Woa, 1.68v on CPU. I hope you have the performance tuning plan as that CPU could go any second.


lol that's what he want's to happen, so he will have a good reason to get the ivy-e









that score is just insane every thing about it...... those timmings


----------



## pharma57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> Menthol --- [email protected] H20--- EVGA GTX 780 Classy sli H20--- 26567 3D11
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7039094


It's about time!







Wow, fantastic score and what a run to first spot!








Wow you've definitely got some steroids in your system.


----------



## Menthol

Thanks
Ya late at night with the water chiller, and a lot of volts to get it stable for a bench run


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> lol that's what he want's to happen, so he will have a good reason to get the ivy-e
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that score is just insane every thing about it...... those timmings


PSC still rocks the house, it was great for a while when everyone was selling off their old kits cheap for new memory.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> marc0053 - i7 3930k at 4.9GHz - 2 x GTX Titan in sli - 1280MHz - (+800/+700 mem) - P25082
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7134984
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> Menthol --- [email protected] H20--- EVGA GTX 780 Classy sli H20--- 26567 3D11
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7039094
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whyscotty*
> 
> whyscotty 3930k @ 5.0 TriSli Titan 1176/6608 --- P30183
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6868923
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/854/704y.png/
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> It's a old run - hope it's ok




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whyscotty*
> 
> whyscotty - 3930k @ 5.0 Titan 1296/7708 --- P16875
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7122493
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/9/gb9x.png/
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Won't ever be coming close to Menthol's scores I'm afraid. My CPU would NEVER run at 5400+ MHz...


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Won't ever be coming close to Menthol's scores I'm afraid. My CPU would NEVER run at 5400+ MHz...


Ya, although his GPU score is lower than mine, his overall score is slightly faster due to that mega-voltage CPU run. My 3960X has been good to me, not gonna try anything crazy lol.


----------



## yknot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Won't ever be coming close to Menthol's scores I'm afraid. My CPU would NEVER run at 5400+ MHz...
> 
> 
> 
> Ya, although his GPU score is lower than mine, his overall score is slightly faster due to that mega-voltage CPU run. My 3960X has been good to me, not gonna try anything crazy lol.
Click to expand...

With your knowledge of these benches "Callsign" is it possible that just a hop up of about 0.13GHz on the cpu can really increase the 3D11 score by as much 1000 to 2000.









If you could reply cos I really need to know..........I have access to an SS and would hook it up for a run if it's worth the effort.

I realise that every rig/cpu is different.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Woa, 1.68v on CPU. I hope you have the performance tuning plan as that CPU could go any second.


When i first saw that 1.68v... Thought it was some kind of error!







. Won't be chasing that, for sure.

Amazing... And cas 7 @2400. ***edaboudit.


----------



## Menthol

So now everyone knows just how insane I am. I have a good CPU and some good old PSC memory modules purchased from these forums, he probably wishes he didn't sell these memory sticks, using a water chiller, boot up overclock run benchmark, turn system off but leave pump on to let chiller circulate cool water, when cool enough repeat the process, all temperature and current limiting items in bios left default, so maybe just maybe the system would turn off before going up in smoke. It's a tedious process I grant you but hey what the hell, you have to be a little crazy to bench right.

I also had the core over 1.7 volts, some benchmarks require a little more to complete than others, but all over current protections are active in the bios


----------



## FtW 420

One of these days, you will have to look at the switch between enthusiast & extreme OC leagues.
You're doing fantastic stuff with the cooling available, but really are hitting the limits of what it can do.


----------



## alancsalt

Yeah, you give good shock and awe....


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Yeah, you give good shock and awe....


ha - well said!

doesn't seem like a big step for menthol from enthusiast to extreme...


----------



## Menthol

I was surprised myself at what went into benching, there is a lot of work and a lot of failed attempts to get a good bench run, and luck does not hurt either. I wished I knew someone in my area that I could see some extreme benching in action before I took that leap


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Yeah, I have no interest in benching beyond my everyday setup (ie I like to still be able to use my computer normally and bench occasionally) so I don't really think I'll ever be interested in hardcore overclocking. Water cooling is about as extreme as I want to get (though at one point I thought even that was too extreme so who knows)...


----------



## Jpmboy

Water cooling is a gateway tech...


----------



## alancsalt

Gateway to an empty wallet...


----------



## Jpmboy

... A broken home, then, eOverclockers anonymous


----------



## Menthol

I plan on staying in the denial stage as long as I can before I admit I have a problem


----------



## Jpmboy

eh - rehab is chic these days...


----------



## alancsalt

Rehab is for quitters....









(Denial is not just a river in Egypt!)

Anyway... new LEPA 1600W PSU...so...

alancsalt --- [email protected] -- GTX 580 Quad SLI @ 982/1964/1050MHz --- 23535

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7147031


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Rehab is for quitters....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Denial is not just a river in Egypt!)
> 
> Anyway... new LEPA 1600W PSU...so...
> 
> alancsalt --- [email protected] -- GTX 580 Quad SLI @ 982/1964/1050MHz --- 23535
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7147031


Nice! So the additional power made a difference? Seems to have vs your earlier score.


----------



## alancsalt

Used to die at 980MHz on the core..but LEPA can't handle all four GPU either...got a Vantec Ion2 620W powering card no. 4 .....I think that 72 points cost me over $500 (LEPA plus new double wall socket with the big earth pin)









2:36 AM here...maybe improve it later today after zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz's


----------



## yknot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> So now everyone knows just how insane I am. I have a good CPU and some good old PSC memory modules purchased from these forums, he probably wishes he didn't sell these memory sticks, using a water chiller, boot up overclock run benchmark, turn system off but leave pump on to let chiller circulate cool water, when cool enough repeat the process, all temperature and current limiting items in bios left default, so maybe just maybe the system would turn off before going up in smoke. It's a tedious process I grant you but hey what the hell, you have to be a little crazy to bench right.
> 
> I also had the core over 1.7 volts, some benchmarks require a little more to complete than others, but all over current protections are active in the bios


What make of Chiller are you using and is gettable from the usual etailers?


----------



## [CyGnus]

alancsalt those 580's sure are power hungry







and Lepa is not cheap either even my little 650 Gold was 110€


----------



## lilchronic

probably something like this
http://www.oceanicsystems.com/products/aquarium-chiller.htm
http://www.ebay.com/itm/AQUARIUM-OCEANIC-CHILLER-1-6-MODEL-01502-NEW-/190897344087?pt=Heaters_and_Chillers&hash=item2c725e4e57


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> probably something like this
> http://www.oceanicsystems.com/products/aquarium-chiller.htm
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AQUARIUM-OCEANIC-CHILLER-1-6-MODEL-01502-NEW-/190897344087?pt=Heaters_and_Chillers&hash=item2c725e4e57


*...neat !*







Followed the Oceanic link above and found over 10 stores in my immediate neighborhood which carry this...only problem now is that I am running out of phases in my place, what with a pile of computers, some drawing over 1700w+ w/4GPUs


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> *...neat !*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Followed the Oceanic link above and found over 10 stores in my immediate neighborhood which carry this...only problem now is that I am running out of phases in my place, what with a pile of computers, some drawing over 1700w+ w/4GPUs


They should work similar to the homemade chiller I described to you previously, but those aquarium chillers would look much cleaner & take up less space, your GF might not be happy with the big homemade chiller in the living room


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> alancsalt --- [email protected] -- GTX 580 Quad SLI @ 982/1964/1050MHz --- 23535
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7147031
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Kimir

kimir --- [email protected] -- GTX 680 SLI @ 1463/1850MHz --- 20068
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7148948

Increasing by a notch my oldy 20056 that I had no screen of.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> kimir --- [email protected] -- GTX 680 SLI @ 1463/1850MHz --- 20068
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7148948
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Increasing by a notch my oldy 20056 that I had no screen of.


----------



## Kimir

Oups sorry, next run got better








kimir --- [email protected] -- GTX 680 SLI @ 1463/1850MHz --- 20122
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7148993



That will be it for tonight, 3am, time bed time!


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> kimir --- [email protected] -- GTX 680 SLI @ 1463/1850MHz --- 20068
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7148948
> 
> Increasing by a notch my oldy 20056 that I had no screen of.


nice run:thumb:
......if i could only get more than 1.2v out of my 670's maybe then ill be able to hit 2300gpu score










edit: goodnight


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Oups sorry, next run got better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kimir --- [email protected] -- GTX 680 SLI @ 1463/1850MHz --- 20122
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7148993
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That will be it for tonight, 3am, time bed time!


What Graphics driver are you on? I personally use 320.18, that's where i get my best score for Valley and also 3dmark 11. I think a 680 at those clock speeds should beat my 770's.


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7027660


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> nice run:thumb:
> ......if i could only get more than 1.2v out of my 670's maybe then ill be able to hit 2300gpu score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: goodnight


Have you tried Rbby's tool? It's a must have








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> What Graphics driver are you on? I personally use 320.18, that's where i get my best score for Valley and also 3dmark 11. I think a 680 at those clock speeds should beat my 770's.
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7027660


Driver is show on the screen, 326.80, which is the latest nvidia experience popped me up. I don't like much to changes drivers just for benching really. From what I've seen, I always got lower graphics score with my sandy-E than sandy/ivy.
I wish I could get 25k graphics score, that would put me just behind FtW 420








Anyway, I'm fairly limited with my Ram and IMC btw and my 3930k require lot of juice for the clock I'm at (must find the sweet spot for 5Ghz lol!).


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> *Have you tried Rbby's tool? It's a must have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Driver is show on the screen, 326.80, which is the latest nvidia experience popped me up. I don't like much to changes drivers just for benching really. From what I've seen, I always got lower graphics score with my sandy-E than sandy/ivy.
> I wish I could get 25k graphics score, that would put me just behind FtW 420
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I'm fairly limited with my Ram and IMC btw and my 3930k require lot of juice for the clock I'm at (must find the sweet spot for 5Ghz lol!).


yea it dosent work for my cards


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Oups sorry, next run got better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kimir --- [email protected] -- GTX 680 SLI @ 1463/1850MHz --- 20122
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7148993
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That will be it for tonight, 3am, time bed time!


----------



## [CyGnus]

lilchronic i want to see a 17k score from you


----------



## whyscotty

whyscotty - [email protected] - [email protected] 1280/7208 - Score 26304

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7152286


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/18/v25u.png/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whyscotty*
> 
> whyscotty - [email protected] - [email protected] 1280/7208 - Score 26304
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7152286
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/18/v25u.png/
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Boom! Great run! I think your psu just proved itself!


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> lilchronic i want to see a 17k score from you










im tryin...... ive been trying for months







... i need more than1.212v on my 670's


----------



## [CyGnus]

whyscotty congrats great run you got there


----------



## [CyGnus]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im tryin...... ive been trying for months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... i need more than1.212v on my 670's


Cant you push the CPU a little higher +100/200MHz? Try the 326.98b (they did the tick for me) THose RAM timings can you get them tighter?


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whyscotty*
> 
> whyscotty - [email protected] - [email protected] 1280/7208 - Score 26304
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7152286
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/18/v25u.png/
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Great score









Only wish I had water blocks for my 780 Classified then could compete with you Titan guys


----------



## whyscotty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Boom! Great run! I think your psu just proved itself!


Thanks - Still not 100% on the psu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> whyscotty congrats great run you got there


Thanks
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Great score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only wish I had water blocks for my 780 Classified then could compete with you Titan guys


Thanks


----------



## lilchronic

ok here im getting closer








cpu @ 5.1ghz @ 1.45v ram 2400mhz 10-10-12 30-1n gpu's @1346/1840mhz with 326.80 drivers
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7152456

1840 mhz on my 670's was scary the screen flashed red a couple times


----------



## [CyGnus]

114marks are not that difficult, the last 10 are the real problem!!!








Your GPUS are beasts though the CPU is holding you back i have 19500 gpu score on my gtx760's and i only hit the 17K mark thanks to the 4770K and my sammys (13385 Physiscs)


----------



## lilchronic

moven on up!









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7152840

i had i 22k gpu score but i forget what drivers that was on

also 5.2 ghz is a lil tough to get i need like 1.525v or more to get it stable








quess i should try the 326.98 beta


----------



## [CyGnus]

lilchronic that's the spirit congrats on the milestone, just a few more to go!!! Try different settings with the RAM i have mine at 10-11-11-28 1T i find that best than 10-10-11-26 1T for example with 3dmark


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whyscotty*
> 
> whyscotty - [email protected] - [email protected] 1280/7208 - Score 26304
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7152286
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/18/v25u.png/
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> moven on up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7152840
> 
> i had i 22k gpu score but i forget what drivers that was on
> 
> also 5.2 ghz is a lil tough to get i need like 1.525v or more to get it stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quess i should try the 326.98 beta


----------



## lilchronic

i broke 3dmark 11







it just wont do anything


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> i broke 3dmark 11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it just wont do anything


I did that too. Reminds me that I need to reinstall win 7 on the drive I'm using for the haswell rig...


----------



## Squee426

Hope this gets me in the top 30, at least for now!

Squee426, amd [email protected], tri sli gtx 580s @ 920/1840/2200, score: P15098

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7153737


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Wow Scotty that's a pretty stout run you got there! I was on the way to a possible 26k score when my rig went BOOM. Now I'm still scrambling just to get it running again...


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Squee426*
> 
> Hope this gets me in the top 30, at least for now!
> 
> Squee426, amd [email protected], tri sli gtx 580s @ 920/1840/2200, score: P15098
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7153737
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




























Are your GFX cards water cooled? If so you could probably pull close to 980 on the core...and they would guzzle the watts...but you have the PSU for it.


----------



## CLeeFESQ

Is it cool to post in here even if you know you don't have a top 30 score?

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7154451


----------



## feznz

feznz [email protected] GTX 770 SLI @ 1437/8020Mhz

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7155538

whoa back in the top 30


----------



## Squee426

@alancsalt: yea they're all under water. What program/method would you recommend for flashing the bios so i can get to 1.2v?? dont mind the wattage sucking, thats why i got the max revo


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CLeeFESQ*
> 
> Is it cool to post in here even if you know you don't have a top 30 score?
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7154451
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> feznz [email protected] GTX 770 SLI @ 1437/8020Mhz
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7155538
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whoa back in the top 30



















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Squee426*
> 
> @alancsalt: yea they're all under water. What program/method would you recommend for flashing the bios so i can get to 1.2v?? dont mind the wattage sucking, thats why i got the max revo


I used nvflash, the old school way, from a boot USB stick. Nowadays there's an nvflash that will work in Windows. I used a tool collection in a zip called: "USB flash tool for NVIDIA GPU's +Fermi BIOS guide"
http://www.mediafire.com/download/h12jicl2j3c2udn/USB+flash+tool+for+NVIDIA+GPU%27s+%2BFermi+BIOS+guide.rar

There are .pdf files inside explaining how....and what, to do....

my explanation: http://www.overclock.net/t/890903/nvidia-gtx-500-series-owners-club/3720#post_14904380


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Squee426*
> 
> @alancsalt: yea they're all under water. What program/method would you recommend for flashing the bios so i can get to 1.2v?? dont mind the wattage sucking, thats why i got the max revo


there is the MSI unofficial overvoltage config file

but you will need to consider this
http://www.overclock.net/t/1186014/how-to-distribute-load-on-enermax-maxrevo-1500w/0_20


----------



## Squee426

@feznz, thanks for the info! I'll def take a look at my set up and wiring! also, all my components in my water cooling tower are powered by a seperate 500 watt power supply, so no draw from those, but that is very interesting cuz during benchmarking i saw a pretty good drop on my 12v rail.... so im going to def rearrange things.


----------



## alancsalt

To add to what I said above, the nvflash for inside windows; not sure what I was meant to do, but last time I used it I got it to work by putting a copy of cmd.exe in the same folder and running it as admin..


----------



## Squee426

Awsome! There shall be much overclocking/benching this weekend! Ill keep you guys posted on the results.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> To add to what I said above, the nvflash for inside windows; not sure what I was meant to do, but last time I used it I got it to work by putting a copy of cmd.exe in the same folder and running it as admin..


Alatar posted a great bios flashing guide at the beginning of the Titan Club if anybody wants to check it out:

BIOS Flash by Alatar -
Quote:


> QUICK BIOS FLASHING GUIDE:
> 
> I will not take any responsibility for damages caused by flashing the BIOS. Use the guide and the BIOS files at your own risk, this will void your warranty.
> 
> What you need: GPU-Z, Nvflash
> 
> The following guide is for single GPUs. If you wish to flash multiple cards please do so one at a time or see the Nvflash readme for further instructions on how to use the commands to properly flash multiple card systems. Don't type in the bracket but type in the info in the brackets. The commands are case sensitive and you need to include the spaces, please be accurate.
> 
> Backup your old BIOS (GPU-Z, BIOS version field, button on the right allows you to save the current bios). Keep the old bios in the event that something happens during the flash.
> Download the new BIOS you'll be flashing to, it should be a .rom file, otherwise the flash will not work.
> Browse to your Nvflash folder
> Transfer the new BIOS file into the Nvflash folder
> Close all unnecessary programs
> Shift + right-click the Nvflash folder
> choose the open in command line option
> Type in the command: Nvflash --protectoff (case sensitive, please be accurate)
> Type in the command: Nvflash -4 -5 -6 [yourbiosnamehere].rom
> If the flash is a cross vendor one you might have to type in y a couple of times when asked to
> Nvflash will work for a while and close the 2nd command prompt after finishing
> Reboot
> Your card should now be flashed, test with Precision X or afterburner to see if the BIOS is stable for you
> Some flashes might need driver reinstalls afterwards, don't be alarmed, just install the drivers as usual
> 
> If the flash goes wrong
> 
> Shut down your system
> Take out the GPU
> Install a 2nd PCI-E GPU in the first slot (preferably Nvidia)
> Install the Titan to the 2nd PCI-E slot
> You should now have 2 cards in your system
> Plug in all the power connectors and other needed connectors
> Plug in your primary monitor cable to the card in the 1st slot (not Titan)
> Start up the computer
> Boot into windows
> Browse to the Nvflash folder
> Remove the earlier BIOS file and transfer your original BIOS (.rom file!) there
> Close all unnecessary programs
> Shift + right-click the Nvflash folder
> Choose the open in command line option
> Type in the command: Nvflash --protectoff
> At this point Nvflash will open up a new command prompt and display what cards you have in your system
> Select the card you wish to fix (usually done by typing in 0, 1, 2 etc.)
> The command prompt will close
> Type in the command: Nvflash -4 -5 -6 -i[yourcardsnumberhere] [yourbiosnamehere].rom
> If the flash is cross vendor you might have to type in y a couple of times when asked to
> Nvflash will now take a while to update the BIOS on the broken card
> After it's done shut down your computer
> remove the cards from the computer
> Put the fixed Titan in
> Boot to windows and see if everything is back to normal


----------



## whyscotty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Wow Scotty that's a pretty stout run you got there! I was on the way to a possible 26k score when my rig went BOOM. Now I'm still scrambling just to get it running again...


Cheers mate

That's my limit - anymore and PC restarts


----------



## Squee426

So.... is there a known way to flash the cards without having to seperate them and have them on the first slot? or do i have to open up the water cooler?


----------



## FiveEYZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Squee426*
> 
> So.... is there a known way to flash the cards without having to seperate them and have them on the first slot? or do i have to open up the water cooler?


these command should work:

nvflash -i0 -4 -5 -6 biosname.rom - (This is for card #1)
nvflash -i1 -4 -5 -6 biosname.rom - (This is for card #2)

just remember to use: nvflash --protectoff


----------



## yknot

Got single GPU entry...........

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7156790

EVGA 780 Classified (1424/7820) using "Skyn3t" modded LN2 bios.

CPU is a 3960X C1 watercooled.


----------



## yknot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Squee426*
> 
> So.... is there a known way to flash the cards without having to seperate them and have them on the first slot? or do i have to open up the water cooler?


Just use the method on the first page of the "Classified owners thread". You're given the option when using "nvflash to select the card you want to flash in the Command window. Then, just use the command lines as "FiveEYZ" says.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Squee426*
> 
> So.... is there a known way to flash the cards without having to seperate them and have them on the first slot? or do i have to open up the water cooler?


I just flash them one at a time. When you get into the Nvflash CMD prompt you can choose which card to flash...


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

By the way, this was the best I could do before my computer blew up:

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7140149



*Majin SSJ Eric --- Intel Core i7 3960X @5GHz --- 2 x EVGA GTX Titan SC @ 1267MHz / 3445MHz --- 25138*


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yknot*
> 
> Got single GPU entry...........
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7156790
> 
> EVGA 780 Classified (1424/7820) using "Skyn3t" modded LN2 bios.
> 
> CPU is a 3960X C1 watercooled.




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> By the way, this was the best I could do before my computer blew up:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7140149
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Majin SSJ Eric --- Intel Core i7 3960X @5GHz --- 2 x EVGA GTX Titan SC @ 1267MHz / 3445MHz --- 25138*


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yknot*
> 
> Got single GPU entry...........
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7156790
> 
> EVGA 780 Classified (1424/7820) using "Skyn3t" modded LN2 bios.
> 
> CPU is a 3960X C1 watercooled.


that is an amazing single card score!


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Here's an old score to put me back into second place for single cards, for the time being atleast!









*MrTOOSHORT -- 3970x @5280MHz -- GTX TITAN @1267MHz -- 17,382P:
*


*http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6709850*

Wish I had the afterburner overvoltage back then.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Here's an old score to put me back into second place for single cards, for the time being atleast!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *MrTOOSHORT -- 3970x @5280MHz -- GTX TITAN @1267MHz -- 17,382P:
> *
> 
> *http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6709850*
> Wish I had the afterburner overvoltage back then.


Nice - just pull one out of the files..







.

doesn't look like you needed the voltmod.


----------



## [CyGnus]

MrTOOSHORT Nice score you just smashed my GTX760 SLI with that


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Here's an old score to put me back into second place for single cards, for the time being atleast!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *MrTOOSHORT -- 3970x @5280MHz -- GTX TITAN @1267MHz -- 17,382P:
> *
> 
> 
> *http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6709850*
> 
> Wish I had the afterburner overvoltage back then.


1.576 volts to get it to 5.2








Not bad with HT on for bench runs on water and a great score







temps must get really cold in Edmonchuck








BCLK strap ?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Here's an old score to put me back into second place for single cards, for the time being atleast!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *MrTOOSHORT -- 3970x @5280MHz -- GTX TITAN @1267MHz -- 17,382P:
> *
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6709850*
> 
> Wish I had the afterburner overvoltage back then.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Thanks guys, and yes it gets to minus 30'C easily in the winter time.

Perfect bench weather!


----------



## Mydog

First test with 780 Classified tri-SLI @ ~1250/1650 MHz, 4960X @ 4809 MHz

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7163761



Gonna do some more testing before I attempt quad-SLI


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> First test with 780 Classified tri-SLI @ ~1250/1650 MHz, 4960X @ 4809 MHz
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7163761
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna do some more testing before I attempt quad-SLI


'Dog - you've had that chip for a while... so what do you think... is the IVY-E series worth it? the local microcenter GM wants to trade me a new 4820 for an R1 CF front fender I have... uh, do they get a big discount as an employee? Anyway, 130W and 4 cores - really? Sure, I know it's slower than a 3930, but could be fun to electrocute the thing...









?


----------



## bond32

Dang, I thought I had a good score...
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7167006

Pretty weak clocks right now. One of my cards isn't scaling right with voltage and I am replacing it. Also replacing this board then hopefully I can get some good overclocks.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> First test with 780 Classified tri-SLI @ ~1250/1650 MHz, 4960X @ 4809 MHz
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7163761
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna do some more testing before I attempt quad-SLI




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Dang, I thought I had a good score...
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7167006
> 
> Pretty weak clocks right now. One of my cards isn't scaling right with voltage and I am replacing it. Also replacing this board then hopefully I can get some good overclocks.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## lilchronic

any ideas how to fix this..... i was soo close to P17000



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Problem signature:
Problem Event Name:CLR20r3
Problem Signature 01:3dmark11.exe
Problem Signature 02:1.0.5.0
Problem Signature 03:516674fb
Problem Signature 04:System.Xml
Problem Signature 05:4.0.0.0
Problem Signature 06:51ee8eb3
Problem Signature 07:742
Problem Signature 08:0
Problem Signature 09:System.Windows.Markup.XamlParse
OS Version:6.1.7601.2.1.0.256.1
Locale ID:1033
Additional Information 1:14d4
Additional Information 2:14d48c4982491b11dcb6b018d51ed34b
Additional Information 3:b072
Additional Information 4:b072ac7de16fc049d799b53f25722912


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> any ideas how to fix this..... i was soo close to P17000
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Problem signature:
> Problem Event Name:CLR20r3
> Problem Signature 01:3dmark11.exe
> Problem Signature 02:1.0.5.0
> Problem Signature 03:516674fb
> Problem Signature 04:System.Xml
> Problem Signature 05:4.0.0.0
> Problem Signature 06:51ee8eb3
> Problem Signature 07:742
> Problem Signature 08:0
> Problem Signature 09:System.Windows.Markup.XamlParse
> OS Version:6.1.7601.2.1.0.256.1
> Locale ID:1033
> Additional Information 1:14d4
> Additional Information 2:14d48c4982491b11dcb6b018d51ed34b
> Additional Information 3:b072
> Additional Information 4:b072ac7de16fc049d799b53f25722912


I've had this before & when searching for fixes reinstalling/updating the .net framework was recommended.
Think I had deeper issues though, I ended up reinstalling windows...


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I've had this before & when searching for fixes reinstalling/updating the .net framework was recommended.
> Think I had deeper issues though, I ended up reinstalling windows...


i just reinstalled windows ..... got a couple runs in then went to 5.2 ghz and tried some more and thats when it broke.... again









edit: i just reinstalled net framwork and it still didnt work


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 'Dog - you've had that chip for a while... so what do you think... is the IVY-E series worth it? the local microcenter GM wants to trade me a new 4820 for an R1 CF front fender I have... uh, do they get a big discount as an employee? Anyway, 130W and 4 cores - really? Sure, I know it's slower than a 3930, but could be fun to electrocute the thing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


Not sure I would go for a 4820, I would rather go for the 4930K as they seem to OC a bit better than the 4960X. Not going back to quads when I can have hexes on this rig but hey that's just me









Mydog --- 780 Classified tri-SLI @ 1285/1737 MHz --- 4960X @ 4809 MHz --- P30375

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7168584


----------



## [CyGnus]

Mydog congrats on the 30K


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Mydog congrats on the 30K


Thanks









Still trying to improve but I'm batteling temps on the top card, running these bad boys on air in tri-SLI and I got one more of them ready to run for quad-SLI.


----------



## pharma57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Not sure I would go for a 4820, I would rather go for the 4930K as they seem to OC a bit better than the 4960X. Not going back to quads when I can have hexes on this rig but hey that's just me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mydog --- 780 Classified tri-SLI @ 1285/1737 MHz --- 4960X @ 4809 MHz --- P30375


Excellent tri-card run MyDog!







The scores you post once you go under water should be "unbelievable"!


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> Excellent tri-card run MyDog!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The scores you post once you go under water should be "unbelievable"!


Getting there








Well if EVGA or EK could get their act together and start selling some blocks here in Europe







then I could be able to keep up with the Titan guys


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Mydog --- 780 Classified tri-SLI @ 1285/1737 MHz --- 4960X @ 4809 MHz --- P30375
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7168584
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Holy Tao! The Way of the 780!


----------



## ski-bum

ski-bum

3930K @ 4.2

(1) Titan

15066

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7169028


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ski-bum*
> 
> ski-bum --- 3930K @ 4.2 --- (1) Titan --- 15066
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7169028
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Hopefully I can get a better clocking 3960X from RMA with Intel. Here's a question: Should I keep the brand new 3960X or sell it and get a 4930K? Its looking to me like they are basically the same at max OC with the 3960X a little slower but able to clock higher enough over the 4960X to maintain the same scores...


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Hopefully I can get a better clocking 3960X from RMA with Intel. Here's a question: Should I keep the brand new 3960X or sell it and get a 4930K? Its looking to me like they are basically the same at max OC with the 3960X a little slower but able to clock higher enough over the 4960X to maintain the same scores...


Sell the new 3960x unopened and get the 4930k. I'd think you'd get $500 shipped for the 3960x, maybe $550.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

But will the 4930K really be worth it? Even my dog clocking 3960X got 5GHz which makes it as fast as a 4.8GHz 4930K AFAIK and I haven't really seen any 5GHz 4930K's around....


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Well I think you'll get a 24/7 4.8GHz 3960x in return. But I also think you'd land a 4.7Ghz 4930k. Ofcourse just guessing. Running less power, cooler temps and better IMC will be the advantage with IVY-E.

Plus these stupid SB-E chips easily degrade. I'm optimistic that a 4930k will be more durable.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Hmm, good points. Definitely thinking about it...


----------



## SeD669

Hey Alancsalt here is my latest attempt at catching up to you









SeD669 --- 3930k @ 4.9 (1.51vcore!!) --- 2 x GTX580 @ 943mhz (1.15v) --- P13799
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7169801
I cant reach 14k







This is pretty much as high as I can go. I will work on my GPU OC a bit more but I'm not that hopeful


----------



## yknot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *yknot*
> 
> Got single GPU entry...........
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7156790
> 
> EVGA 780 Classified (1424/7820) using "Skyn3t" modded LN2 bios.
> 
> CPU is a 3960X C1 watercooled.
> 
> 
> 
> that is an amazing single card score!
Click to expand...

"MrTOOSHORT" has sent me back to the drawing board (or ASUS board







) but, for a 780, it's not too shabby


----------



## [CyGnus]

SeD669 sure you can i thought i could not reach 17K and i tried it for 3/4 days in the end i made it so dont give up just yet try different drivers overclock the card's separately maybe one is better than the other


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeD669*
> 
> Hey Alancsalt here is my latest attempt at catching up to you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SeD669 --- 3930k @ 4.9 (1.51vcore!!) --- 2 x GTX580 @ 943mhz (1.15v) --- P13799
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7169801
> I cant reach 14k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is pretty much as high as I can go. I will work on my GPU OC a bit more but I'm not that hopeful


Have you modified bios to give 1.2v? (But when set to1.163/1.175v is enough for mine...) Should be able to get 960-980 core/ 2050 - 2100 mem that way....


----------



## SeD669

Quote:


> SeD669 sure you can i thought i could not reach 17K and i tried it for 3/4 days in the end i made it so dont give up just yet try different drivers overclock the card's separately maybe one is better than the other thumb.gif










Thanks for the encouragement CyGnus I haven't given up just yet. I will try a few other options but I really need to be able to go above 1.15v in afterburner... I lost the silicone lottery with the 3930k but that's ok I will try to bridge the gap with the GPU's somehow


----------



## SeD669

Quote:


> Have you modified bios to give 1.2v? (But when set to1.163/1.175v is enough for mine...) Should be able to get 960-980 core/ 2050 - 2100 mem that way....
> LL


I haven't moded the BIOS yet since I'm still unsure where to get a good version. one of my cards is INNO3D and the other EVGA so I will look around for some BIOS versions for those.
I also haven't played with the GPU memory yet so yer..... got plenty of room for improvement


----------



## alancsalt

Use GPUZ to copy bios. Click on that tiny pic next to bios version.
Attach them to a PM and send them to me.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Alancsalt maybe you know of a good bios or maybe edit my current bios? The card's are Gigabytes GTX760's


----------



## alancsalt

I'm just a 580 man so far, and normally I wouldn't, but SeD669 and I have chatted a bit on here...I'd have to study up a bit to do 760's - What about Skyn3t? He does those "boost" cards..? It's a different ballgame to the old fermi...


----------



## SeD669

Quote:


> Use GPUZ to copy bios. Click on that tiny pic next to bios version.
> Attach them to a PM and send them to me.


Sweet I'm doing it now. Cheers for that


----------



## Gooberman

Gooberman --- 3570k @ 4.7 GHz --- HD 7950 @ 1290/1725 --- P11099

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7173625


----------



## Squee426

@alancsalt, got an updated score with my modded bios. Thanks again for the help everyone that gave me the advice on how to flash the bios! Just need to fix my vdrop with connector positions.

squee426 -- amd 8350 @ 4.8ghz, 3x evga gtx 580's in sli @ 990/1980/2200 -- P15523

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7173733


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gooberman*
> 
> Gooberman --- 3570k @ 4.7 GHz --- HD 7950 @ 1290/1725 --- P11099
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7173625
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Squee426*
> 
> @alancsalt, got an updated score with my modded bios. Thanks again for the help everyone that gave me the advice on how to flash the bios! Just need to fix my vdrop with connector positions.
> 
> squee426 -- amd 8350 @ 4.8ghz, 3x evga gtx 580's in sli @ 990/1980/2200 -- P15523
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7173733
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Yungbenny911

I deleted my older score, so i'll update it with this one even though it's no where near those 780's/Titans







. I should beak 13k but i get power throttling all the time









*Yungbenny911 --- 3770k @ 4.9Ghz --- GTX 770 @ 1398Mhz (core) / 2004Mhz (mem)*


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7191772


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> I deleted my older score, so i'll update it with this one even though it's no where near those 780's/Titans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I should beak 13k but i get power throttling all the time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Yungbenny911 --- 3770k @ 4.9Ghz --- GTX 770 @ 1398Mhz (core) / 2004Mhz (mem)*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7191772


----------



## [CyGnus]

Yungbenny911 i doubt a 770 reaches 13k your score is already pretty good and the card well clocked maybe with a few v mods


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Yungbenny911 i doubt a 770 reaches 13k your score is already pretty good and the card well clocked maybe with a few v mods


Oh, they go well above 13k. Below is *66racer's* score on the 770 owners club at *1463Mhz*. 770's are really good overclockers on average, and when you unlock them, you have a beast







. I'll definitely go above 13k on graphics, but that'll be the next time i have time to bench again.









LINK TO HIS POST

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7115093


----------



## [CyGnus]

I was referring to overall score


----------



## yknot

Back again.

Got a bit better on my EVGA 780 Classified (1429/3914)

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7176518.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yknot*
> 
> Back again.
> 
> Got a bit better on my EVGA 780 Classified (1429/3914)
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7176518.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yknot*
> 
> Back again.
> 
> Got a bit better on my EVGA 780 Classified (1429/3914)
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7176518.


Hey yknot - can you share your settings for that cpu OC...?


----------



## johnnyman

he is mine!cpu oc at 4.3GHz!


----------



## pharma57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yknot*
> 
> Back again.
> 
> Got a bit better on my EVGA 780 Classified (1429/3914)
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7176518.


Ka Boom!! Nice one for team Classy!!








Superb score and run. So close to first place and beat the LN2 solution







... + 30 more points (what a teaser)







Wow ... Classy's are at or near top in single, sli, and tri rankings!


----------



## yknot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *yknot*
> 
> Back again.
> 
> Got a bit better on my EVGA 780 Classified (1429/3914)
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7176518.
> 
> 
> 
> Ka Boom!! Nice one for team Classy!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superb score and run. So close to first place and beat the LN2 solution
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... + 30 more points (what a teaser)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow ... Classy's are at or near top in single, sli, and tri rankings!
Click to expand...

Yeah, not bad but near my limit I think.............still haven't hooked up multiple PSUs yet. Next on the list









"Jpmboy", regarding cpu...........it's a good cpu I got lucky with. All the usual ASUS bios variables are applied (LLC-Xtrme, 1.57Vcore ability). Plenty of guides around which would help you better than me.............

There is no way I can Prime at 5.3 of course (4.9 is OK though).


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yknot*
> 
> Yeah, not bad but near my limit I think.............still haven't hooked up multiple PSUs yet. Next on the list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Jpmboy", regarding cpu...........it's a good cpu I got lucky with. All the usual ASUS bios variables are applied (LLC-Xtrme, 1.57Vcore ability). Plenty of guides around which would help you better than me.............
> 
> There is no way I can Prime at 5.3 of course (4.9 is OK though).


thanks - yes, sounds like a very good chip!

Yeah, I get 49 at 1.480, 50 takes 1.536-1.54... booted at 52 with 1.58 and 2133, but not "comfortable" with it at that vcore. would superPi but no way I could control the temps under p95 or ibt load - didn't even try









nice run m8!

give that a firestrike run and post the results. Probably the best physics score yet!


----------



## lilchronic

ok i fixed it









gpu clock's 1346/3654mhz
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7223353


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> ok i fixed it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gpu clock's 1346/3654mhz
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7223353
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Eggy88

Eggy88 --- 4770K @ 4.7 --- GTX 780 Classified (1345 / 1620) --- P15251

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7222333


----------



## skyn3t

just scored it today.

SCORE
P18109 with NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780(2x) and Intel Core i7-4770K


----------



## [CyGnus]

skyn3t overclock those 780's


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> skyn3t overclock those 780's


lol you always want push me to the edge, yeah i hit the wall last night

I just had some shut down last night when i clocked my cpu to 4.5Ghz and GPU to 1372Mhz, I found down I can only have my CPU @ 4.5 and GPU to 1306 with my 1250w PSU. it sicked all the juice right in the end of the firestrike 6 shut down at the same scene clocked 1372/1320 . I had to low it to 1306









just to you know look at my sig , see t hose numbers? yeah this is the batch evil chip it loves to suck power LOL 13 B 666


----------



## badtaylorx

building a rig for my lil brother and wanted to share the score i got....

http://s1084.photobucket.com/user/badtaylorx/media/bigscore_zps2dff1cb3.png.html

if you want, check out the build in my sig....


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> lol you always want push me to the edge, yeah i hit the wall last night
> 
> I just had some shut down last night when i clocked my cpu to 4.5Ghz and GPU to 1372Mhz, I found down I can only have my CPU @ 4.5 and GPU to 1306 with my 1250w PSU. it sicked all the juice right in the end of the firestrike 6 shut down at the same scene clocked 1372/1320 . I had to low it to 1306
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just to you know look at my sig , see t hose numbers? yeah this is the batch evil chip it loves to suck power LOL 13 B 666


At those clock speeds, you're suppose to be in the 33K GPU score range. My 770's are not supposed to stand a chance.


----------



## SeD669

Ran 3DMark11 and got P13970 but before I could save the link I got a BSOD 0x0A. far out....


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> At those clock speeds, you're suppose to be in the 33K GPU score range. My 770's are not supposed to stand a chance.


Even with my memory OC'd my score still below 19k. I really don't know what wrong in here.

SCORE
P18751 with NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780(2x) and Intel Core i7-4770K


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Even with my memory OC'd my score still below 19k. I really don't know what wrong in here.
> 
> SCORE
> P18751 with NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780(2x) and Intel Core i7-4770K


you should try doing a run with out llc and voltage hack's


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Even with my memory OC'd my score still below 19k. I really don't know what wrong in here.
> 
> SCORE
> P18751 with NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780(2x) and Intel Core i7-4770K


something is def not right. those cards should do much better.

make sure you set NV preference to PERFORMANCE !


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Alancsalt maybe you know of a good bios or maybe edit my current bios? The card's are Gigabytes GTX760's


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> I'm just a 580 man so far, and normally I wouldn't, but SeD669 and I have chatted a bit on here...I'd have to study up a bit to do 760's - What about Skyn3t? He does those "boost" cards..? It's a different ballgame to the old fermi...


What is that? A request ?











You must have the guts to flash the bios.It has been coded to vbios









Boost disable
Voltage unlocked to 1.212v

I just need to find the power target and give it a bit of juice


----------



## [CyGnus]

skyn3t i already tried to mod my bios but to no avail, also flashed the LN2 bios but SLI does not work with one card is fine though... if you can do magic lets say VGPU to 1.25v make sure to pm me







i will bake you some *cookies*


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> skyn3t i already tried to mod my bios but to no avail, also flashed the LN2 bios but SLI does not work with one card is fine though... if you can do magic lets say VGPU to 1.25v make sure to pm me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i will bake you some *cookies*


so far i already disable the boost and unlocked the voltage on the 760, the power target has give me some headache. can't nail it yet but i will.

If you want flash the 760 with boost disable and voltage unlocked to 1.212v I will send it to ya.

You may not paid attention on those pics above . the two top pic's is the bios I edited with boost disable and voltage unlocked the two bottom is the stock bios.


----------



## [CyGnus]

I already have the 1.212v i was looking for anything more even 1.215v i will give you my bios if you can mod that i had a bad experience flashing a msi one









Giga760.zip 121k .zip file


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> I already have the 1.212v i was looking for anything more even 1.215v


only softmode , zawarudo can help you with that. 770 and 760 has the 1.2v unlocked already but not the 1.212v
1.215 never going to happen. only if nvidia code it inside and I may get it unlocked. But they never going to give it so easy in the bios


----------



## Squee426

update, got my score a bit higher!








Squee426 --- FX-8350 --- GTX 580 Tri-SLI --- P16138
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7283569


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy --- [email protected] --- GTX Titan SLI --- p25728



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7297735

no change in position.. just a bit better...


----------



## criminal

criminal --- [email protected] --- GTX 780--- p15057



EDIT by alancsalt http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7305547

Previous: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6995794


----------



## Neo_Morpheus

Hi I'm interested in this thread, so I'll participate in it. http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7305399 Neo_Morpheus --- 2600K @ 4.9 --- SLI --- P17666
But it says there I'm better than a high end gaming pc!







My plans are to over volt the cards a little further down the road when I'm going to build a new rig with the next gen CPU's. I'm want to break those P20000's!

Woops forgot the screen shot 

skyn3t you should oc your CPU MORE







Pls break P19000 at least.....


----------



## BigMack70

BigMack70 --- 2600k @ 5.0 GHz --- 780 SLI --- P19559

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7305670?



Gonna keep trying for P20000... it has so far eluded me.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> BigMack70 --- 2600k @ 5.0 GHz --- 780 SLI --- P19559
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7305670?
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna keep trying for P20000... it has so far eluded me.


Crank the gpu fans to 100%, you should be able to hold a bit more core overclock. System memory overclock can get the physics score up, 2600k at 5ghz can get 12k + physics.


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Crank the gpu fans to 100%, you should be able to hold a bit more core overclock. System memory overclock can get the physics score up, 2600k at 5ghz can get 12k + physics.


Interesting... I've got 16gb of 2133 c11 memory with my 2600k. What sort of memory speeds/timings do you need to get to 12k+ on physics?

Unfortunately my ACX 780s are junk overclockers. Once in a while, I can get them to complete a run at +100 MHz (= 1200 MHz boost), but they almost always crash at anything above 1150 MHz.

I bought them the day they launched, so I guess that's just the price I paid for being an early adopter.

I can get the CPU to complete runs at 5.1 as well... maybe 5.2 (though sometimes 5.2 won't post on my system - it's at the very edge of what my chip and/or mobo can do).


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Squee426*
> 
> update, got my score a bit higher!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Squee426 --- FX-8350 --- GTX 580 Tri-SLI --- P16138
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7283569




















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy --- [email protected] --- GTX Titan SLI --- p25728
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7297735
> 
> no change in position.. just a bit better...




















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> criminal --- [email protected] --- GTX 780--- p15057
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT by alancsalt http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7305547
> 
> Previous: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6995794




















As long as there is no negative advice about
Quote:


> Time measuring inaccurate
> 
> This message indicates funny business with the system clock during benchmark run. In most cases, this means that, no, you cannot cheat in 3DMark by adjusting Windows timers during benchmark run or otherwise tampering with the measurements done by the benchmark. If this message persists and you have not done anything out of the ordinary, it may indicate a hardware issue with the real time clock of your system or a presence of a background program that somehow twists the time-space continuum of your operating system in such a way that this anti-cheat detection is tripped.


I thought this was a Win8 problem...but confess to not knowing the significance, if any, of that message.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo_Morpheus*
> 
> Hi I'm interested in this thread, so I'll participate in it. http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7305399 Neo_Morpheus --- 2600K @ 4.9 --- SLI --- P17666
> But it says there I'm better than a high end gaming pc!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My plans are to over volt the cards a little further down the road when I'm going to build a new rig with the next gen CPU's. I'm want to break those P20000's!
> 
> skyn3t you should oc your CPU MORE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pls break P19000 at least.....


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> Interesting... I've got 16gb of 2133 c11 memory with my 2600k. What sort of memory speeds/timings do you need to get to 12k+ on physics?
> 
> Unfortunately my ACX 780s are junk overclockers. Once in a while, I can get them to complete a run at +100 MHz (= 1200 MHz boost), but they almost always crash at anything above 1150 MHz.
> 
> I bought them the day they launched, so I guess that's just the price I paid for being an early adopter.
> 
> I can get the CPU to complete runs at 5.1 as well... maybe 5.2 (though sometimes 5.2 won't post on my system - it's at the very edge of what my chip and/or mobo can do).


Looking at screens I was running 2600k @ 5000mhz with 2 x 2Gb memory sticks at 2133 8-9-8 for a physics score of 12480.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As long as there is no negative advice about
> I thought this was a Win8 problem...but confess to not knowing the significance, if any, of that message.


The timer bug is a win 8 issue, it doesn't have any effect in win 7.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> BigMack70 --- 2600k @ 5.0 GHz --- 780 SLI --- P19559
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7305670?
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna keep trying for P20000... it has so far eluded me.


----------



## bluezone

bluezone --- [email protected] GHz --- HD7950CF X2 --- P15360 not a clue of how to do a screen shot.. This is with the 13.11 beta1 drivers. http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7311347

I have not done a run in a while. The cards are not maxed out yet either, just where I stopped.


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluezone*
> 
> bluezone --- [email protected] GHz --- HD7950CF X2 --- P15360 not a clue of how to do a screen shot.. This is with the 13.11 beta1 drivers. http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7311347
> 
> I have not done a run in a while. The cards are not maxed out yet either, just where I stopped.


I do it by pressing the "Print Screen" key on my keyboard, opening MS Paint, and hitting ctrl+v to paste the resultant image. Then save as .jpg or whatever and upload


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluezone*
> 
> bluezone --- [email protected] GHz --- HD7950CF X2 --- P15360 not a clue of how to do a screen shot.. This is with the 13.11 beta1 drivers. http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7311347
> 
> I have not done a run in a while. The cards are not maxed out yet either, just where I stopped.



















Just this once, you got off lightly


----------



## Eggy88

Eggy88 --- 4770K @ 4.7 --- GTX 780 Classified (1345 / 1620) --- P15251

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7222333


----------



## PhIlLy ChEeSe

PhIlLY ChEeSe StEaK [OC Alliance][email protected] HD7970(1125/1550)----P17552

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7025758


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> Eggy88 --- 4770K @ 4.7 --- GTX 780 Classified (1345 / 1620) --- P15251
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7222333
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhIlLy ChEeSe*
> 
> PhIlLY ChEeSe StEaK [OC Alliance][email protected] HD7970(1125/1550)----P17552
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7025758
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## yknot

Got a single Titan score..............

yknot........3960X @ 5408(SS).......Water cooled EVGA HC.......+300/+600........17512

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7355937


----------



## lilchronic

lilchronic --- 3570K @ 5.0 --- 780 --- P 103661
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7362986?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yknot*
> 
> Got a single Titan score..............
> 
> yknot........3960X @ 5408(SS).......Water cooled EVGA HC.......+300/+600........17512
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7355937



















This is strange, because it was already listed. Cue: Twilight Zone theme....









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> lilchronic --- 3570K @ 5.0 --- 780 --- P 103661
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7362986?


----------



## yknot

Quote:


> This is strange, because it was already listed. Cue: Twilight Zone theme....


Wondered that myself........glad you saw it.

Spooky.......


----------



## Scotty99

Aww it says graphics driver not approved, but 5k score for a gtx 465 pretty decent no? (i have most updated driver v r331)

Scotty99 --- 2500K --- GTX 465 --- P5072

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7368808

I havent tried touching memory clocks yet, not sure if that makes much difference anyways lol.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Aww it says graphics driver not approved, but 5k score for a gtx 465 pretty decent no? (i have most updated driver v r331)
> 
> Scotty99 --- 2500K --- GTX 465 --- P5072
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7368808
> 
> I havent tried touching memory clocks yet, not sure if that makes much difference anyways lol.


----------



## Arizonian

Arizonian - i7 3770K 4.49 Ghz - AMD 290X 1150 / 1350 - 14894 Score Overall 17205 Graphic

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7375771


Just thought I represent a 290X on air stock cooling.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Arizonian - i7 3770K 4.49 Ghz - AMD 290X 1150 / 1350 - 14894 Score Overall 17205 Graphic
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7375771
> 
> 
> Just thought I represent a 290X on air stock cooling.


Wow! Nice graphics score for such low clocks. I wonder why that GPU performs so well in 3dmark11, but kinda sucks in valley which is a non synthetic benchmark. Hopefully the first driver batch will fix that.









btw: i almost got a 290x and 780 to do a bench-off on my rig, but i can't use my college funds







. It would be cool if someone else did it.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Arizonian - i7 3770K 4.49 Ghz - AMD 290X 1150 / 1350 - 14894 Score Overall 17205 Graphic
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7375771
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just thought I represent a 290X on air stock cooling.



















It begins...


----------



## DampMonkey

DampMonkey -- FX-8350 4.9GHz -- AMD R9 290X 1228 / 1568 -- P13063

290x 1228 / 1568 (6276) at 1.4V. maxed out at 47*C. CPU is a 4.9ghz 8350

Total 13063
Graphics - 18305 Physics 7325 Combined 6623

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7392783


----------



## Spectre-

Spectre- -- 3930k @4.6ghz -- HD7950 CF (1140/1510) -- P16583
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7258709

P16583


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> DampMonkey -- FX-8350 4.9GHz -- AMD R9 290X 1228 / 1568 -- P13063
> 
> 290x 1228 / 1568 (6276) at 1.4V. maxed out at 47*C. CPU is a 4.9ghz 8350
> 
> Total 13063
> Graphics - 18305 Physics 7325 Combined 6623
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7392783




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> Spectre- -- 3930k @4.6ghz -- HD7950 CF (1140/1510) -- P16583
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7258709
> 
> P16583


----------



## Yungbenny911

*Yungbenny911 -- 3770k @ 4.9GHz -- GTX 770 -- 1398Mhz/2004Mhz -- P12456*


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7392785


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> *Yungbenny911 -- 3770k @ 4.9GHz -- GTX 770 -- 1398Mhz/2004Mhz -- P12456*
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7392785


----------



## $ilent

$ilent -- 3770k @ 4.7GHz -- R9 290X -- 1125MHZ/1450MHZ -- P14680


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> $ilent -- 3770k @ 4.7GHz -- R9 290X -- 1125MHZ/1450MHZ -- P14680
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




























This is air cooled?


----------



## $ilent

Yes sir


----------



## Spectre-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Yes sir


GOLDEN CHIP

ALL HAIL


----------



## $ilent

Lol how so?


----------



## Eggy88

Making a run for the top ;-)

Eggy88 --- 4770K @ 4.7 --- GTX 780 Classified (1437 / 1930) --- P16347



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7394806

(Edit: Updated lastest score)


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> Making a run for the top ;-)
> 
> Eggy88 --- 4770K @ 4.7 --- GTX 780 Classified (1437 / 1930) --- P16347
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7394806
> 
> (Edit: Updated lastest score)


Wow, faster than TSM106's 290X (but with much higher clock speeds though)


----------



## alancsalt

I'm just curious. New cards after all.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> Making a run for the top ;-)
> 
> Eggy88 --- 4770K @ 4.7 --- GTX 780 Classified (1437 / 1930) --- P16347
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7394806
> 
> (Edit: Updated lastest score)


----------



## Spectre-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Lol how so?


not many 290x's are even going over 1100/1200

hence golden card


----------



## $ilent

Naw i would say over 1200 on stock is golden


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> I'm just curious. New cards after all.


My score is with a 4770K, not a 3770K as the chart on the first page says.

Keep up the good work m8 appreciate the work you do.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> My score is with a 4770K, not a 3770K as the chart on the first page says.
> 
> Keep up the good work m8 appreciate the work you do.


----------



## scramz

i7 3770k @ 4.8GHz
R9 290x @ 1262/1500

Score P15864
Physics Score 11136
Combined Score 10153
Graphics Score 18884

11.13 Beta V7 drivers
Win 7

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7414930

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/dvsku/

http://valid.canardpc.com/4ea55i


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







This may not have the best overall score, but check out the GFX score, I believe it beat the No.1 one card on this thread


----------



## scramz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> DampMonkey -- FX-8350 4.9GHz -- AMD R9 290X 1228 / 1568 -- P13063
> 
> 290x 1228 / 1568 (6276) at 1.4V. maxed out at 47*C. CPU is a 4.9ghz 8350
> 
> Total 13063
> Graphics - 18305 Physics 7325 Combined 6623
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7392783


Huge GFX score! That beats the top no1 titan on here







There should be a gfx score list on here too


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scramz*
> 
> i7 3770k @ 4.8GHz
> R9 290x @ 1262/1500
> 
> Score P15864
> Physics Score 11136
> Combined Score 10153
> Graphics Score 18884
> 
> 11.13 Beta V7 drivers
> Win 7
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7414930
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/dvsku/
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/4ea55i
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This may not have the best overall score, but check out the GFX score, I believe it beat the No.1 one card on this thread




























10scramzi7-3770KR9 290X P15864 - Graphics Score 18884 - Physics Score 11136 - Combined Score 10153 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7414930
11coolhandluke41i7-3770KGTX 780 P15857 - Graphics Score 18106 - Physics Score 11980 - Combined Score 10968 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7061068
15opt33i7-3770KGTX TitanP15678 - Graphics Score 17494 - Physics Score 12279 - Combined Score - 11501 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6235532

We'll just have to wait for one with a Socket 2011 hexacore...


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scramz*
> 
> i7 3770k @ 4.8GHz
> R9 290x @ 1262/1500
> 
> Score P15864
> Physics Score 11136
> Combined Score 10153
> Graphics Score 18884
> 
> 11.13 Beta V7 drivers
> Win 7
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7414930
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/dvsku/
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/4ea55i
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This may not have the best overall score, but check out the GFX score, I believe it beat the No.1 one card on this thread


scramz way to represent the 290X hitting a top ten. Nice over clocking everything.









I'd like to welcome you over to the *[Official] AMD R9 290X / 290 Owners Club* and join us. Post your results over there too and share with other 290X owners that'd truly appreciate your benches.


----------



## Joeking78

i7 4770k & 2x Gigabyte R280x Windforce OC...no overlocks.

Score P15449
Physics Score 8537
Combined Score 7593
Graphics Score 22068

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7415331

Will have a go at overclocking once I get a CPU cooler.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joeking78*
> 
> i7 4770k & 2x Gigabyte R280x Windforce OC...no overlocks.
> 
> Score P15449
> Physics Score 8537
> Combined Score 7593
> Graphics Score 22068
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7415331
> 
> Will have a go at overclocking once I get a CPU cooler.


----------



## scramz

can you please scrap my score, I have an updated one.

i7 3770k @ 4.8GHz
R9 290x @ 1270/1485

Score P15912
Physics Score 11135
Combined Score 10193
Graphics Score 18958

11.13 Beta V7 drivers
Win 7

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7419550

http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/13/11/02/h5z.png

http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/13/11/02/6qw.png

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/fx5kf/


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scramz*
> 
> can you please scrap my score, I have an updated one.
> 
> i7 3770k @ 4.8GHz
> R9 290x @ 1270/1485
> 
> Score P15912
> Physics Score 11135
> Combined Score 10193
> Graphics Score 18958
> 
> 11.13 Beta V7 drivers
> Win 7
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7419550
> 
> http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/13/11/02/h5z.png
> 
> http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/13/11/02/6qw.png
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/fx5kf/


must be an asus. just a tad more and you'll match Damp's graphics score. good job!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scramz*
> 
> can you please scrap my score, I have an updated one.
> 
> i7 3770k @ 4.8GHz
> R9 290x @ 1270/1485
> 
> Score P15912
> Physics Score 11135
> Combined Score 10193
> Graphics Score 18958
> 
> 11.13 Beta V7 drivers
> Win 7
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7419550
> 
> http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/13/11/02/h5z.png
> 
> http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/13/11/02/6qw.png
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/fx5kf/




















10scramz i7-3770K - R9 290X P15912 - Graphics Score 18958 - Physics Score 11135 - Combined Score 10193 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7419550
11coolhandluke41 i7-3770K - GTX 780 P15857 - Graphics Score 18106 - Physics Score 11980 - Combined Score 10968 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7061068
15opt33 i7-3770K - GTX Titan P15678 - Graphics Score 17494 - Physics Score 12279 - Combined Score - 11501 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6235532


----------



## Joeking78

New results with overclock (still pushing for more ghz)...

i7 4770k & 2x Gigabyte R280x Windforce OC...CPU @ 4.2ghz, GPU's @ 1125/1625mhz

Score P17420
Physics Score 11029
Combined Score 9320
Graphics Score 22677

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7423516


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joeking78*
> 
> New results with overclock (still pushing for more ghz)...
> 
> i7 4770k & 2x Gigabyte R280x Windforce OC...CPU @ 4.2ghz, GPU's @ 1125/1625mhz
> 
> Score P17420
> Physics Score 11029
> Combined Score 9320
> Graphics Score 22677
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7423516


um, R280X you say and 3dmark says HD7970 .....? Right now I got you listed as 7970 (already filled it in before I noticed your post said R280X) I'm guessing you're saying 3DMark11 doesn't recognize them correctly.
Does GPUZ recognise them correctly? Can you do me a GPUZ screenshot or a screenshot of something that recognizes them?


----------



## Joeking78

For some reason 3DMark won't recognise them as R280's...

Latest results, plus a screenshot.

i7 4770k & 2x Gigabyte R280x Windforce OC...CPU @ 4.5ghz, GPU's @ 1175/1600mhz

Score P18152
Physics Score 11524
Combined Score 9870
Graphics Score 23482

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7424058



Going to push a little more on the GPU but my temps are 86c...not sure of the safe temps, Google searches showed nothing on safe temps for R280.


----------



## scramz

Nice score







broke the 19K gfx score

i7 3770k @ 4.8GHz
R9 290x @ 1271/1500

Score P15926
Physics Score 11100
Combined Score 10108
Graphics Score 19044

11.13 Beta V7 drivers
Win 7

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7424256


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joeking78*
> 
> For some reason 3DMark won't recognise them as R280's...
> 
> Latest results, plus a screenshot.
> 
> i7 4770k & 2x Gigabyte R280x Windforce OC...CPU @ 4.5ghz, GPU's @ 1175/1600mhz
> 
> Score P18152
> Physics Score 11524
> Combined Score 9870
> Graphics Score 23482
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7424058
> 
> 
> 
> Going to push a little more on the GPU but my temps are 86c...not sure of the safe temps, Google searches showed nothing on safe temps for R280.


i guess it does not matter much even if they are voltage locked. nice!

i had that issue with 3DMark11 when the 280s launched. My 3DMark11 results were all showing R9 280X on my 7970. the upgrade/sidegrade did not last long, though.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scramz*
> 
> Nice score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> broke the 19K gfx score
> 
> i7 3770k @ 4.8GHz
> R9 290x @ 1271/1500
> 
> Score P15926
> Physics Score 11100
> Combined Score 10108
> Graphics Score 19044
> 
> 11.13 Beta V7 drivers
> Win 7
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7424256


ah yah yah. getting closer to Damp's. Use V8. your graphics score beats all the rest in the list.


----------



## battleaxe

I hate to ask a stupid noob question but why do people bench other than just the fun of it?

Some of you guys spend huge sums of money on these rigs, is it all just in the name of fun? (not judging at all) Just curious.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> I hate to ask a stupid noob question but why do people bench other than just the fun of it?
> 
> Some of you guys spend huge sums of money on these rigs, is it all just in the name of fun? (not judging at all) Just curious.


Mostly for fun. There can be cash & prizes involved in competitions, but you pretty much have to enjoy doing it to spend enough time & hardware to do well in the competitions.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Mostly for fun. There can be cash & prizes involved in competitions, but you pretty much have to enjoy doing it to spend enough time & hardware to do well in the competitions.


Okay, thank you. That's kinda what I thought. I do like benching but its more just to know how well my hardware is doing/performing. I like knowing how far I can push things if and when I want to.


----------



## FtW 420

That was how I started, when I joined OCN I was building a gaming rig, it was so much faster than my old one I ran some benchies to compare. Checking results people with similar hardware could do much better (mainly patch) & I started trying to catch up. Gaming just got less interesting than benching, I haven't finished a game since.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joeking78*
> 
> For some reason 3DMark won't recognise them as R280's...
> 
> Latest results, plus a screenshot.
> 
> i7 4770k & 2x Gigabyte R280x Windforce OC...CPU @ 4.5ghz, GPU's @ 1175/1600mhz
> 
> Score P18152
> Physics Score 11524
> Combined Score 9870
> Graphics Score 23482
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7424058
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to push a little more on the GPU but my temps are 86c...not sure of the safe temps, Google searches showed nothing on safe temps for R280.



















Thanks Joe. No thoughts of going water?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scramz*
> 
> Nice score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> broke the 19K gfx score
> 
> i7 3770k @ 4.8GHz
> R9 290x @ 1271/1500
> 
> Score P15926
> Physics Score 11100
> Combined Score 10108
> Graphics Score 19044
> 
> 11.13 Beta V7 drivers
> Win 7
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7424256


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> That was how I started, when I joined OCN I was building a gaming rig, it was so much faster than my old one I ran some benchies to compare. Checking results people with similar hardware could do much better (mainly patch) & I started trying to catch up. Gaming just got less interesting than benching, I haven't finished a game since.


yup thats how it starts







when i first joined ocn i knew nothing lol, it was my first build i just wanted to be able to play games.
but id see people like FTW with crazy clocks and temps under zero and him washing motherboards in soap and water lol ..... i was inspired

havent got my hands on a ln2 pot yet but the urge keeps getting stronger. i still play games but not as much any more, running benchmarks is just as fun .........except when you have problems and cant get past gpu test #4 in 3dmark 11


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> yup thats how it starts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when i first joined ocn i knew nothing lol, it was my first build i just wanted to be able to play games.
> but id see people like FTW with crazy clocks and temps under zero and him washing motherboards in soap and water lol ..... i was inspired
> 
> havent got my hands on a ln2 pot yet but the urge keeps getting stronger. i still play games but not as much any more, running benchmarks is just as fun .........except when you have problems and cant get past gpu test #4 in 3dmark 11


That's kinda funny. I've spent the last few days messing with clocks in 3dMark 11. And haven't gamed at all. Hmmm....


----------



## Joeking78

For me its fun but also the suspense...i typically only benchmark when I build a new system or upgrade something, seeing how far I can push a system, staring at 3DMark hoping not to see any glitches, running prime and holding my breath waiting for an error...its part of the excitment hoping you got a golden chip.

I pushed my system as far as it will go now, now I'll return to more everyday clocks and play some games


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> I hate to ask a stupid noob question but why do people bench other than just the fun of it?
> 
> Some of you guys spend huge sums of money on these rigs, is it all just in the name of fun? (not judging at all) Just curious.


I do it to tease my friend Like showing a bench downplaying it knowing its an awesome top score saying thought my computer could do at least 21k knowing that I am the only one top break the 20k mark with SLI GTX 770 then ask what you benching now?
Always leads him to a up grade which funnily leads me to an upgrade immediately after


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> I do it to tease my friend Like showing a bench downplaying it knowing its an awesome top score saying thought my computer could do at least 21k knowing that I am the only one top break the 20k mark with SLI GTX 770 then ask what you benching now?
> Always leads him to a up grade which funnily leads me to an upgrade immediately after


LOL... I can see that happening.


----------



## Supranium

Excuse me. Wheres the updated results list on this thread?

Anyway. Heres my first 15K run with my fresh Gigabutt GTX 780.

---3770K @ 5.0 --- GTX 780 @ 1325/1915 --- P15003


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7448405


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Supranium*
> 
> Excuse me. Wheres the updated results list on this thread?
> 
> Anyway. Heres my first 15K run with my fresh Gigabutt GTX 780.
> 
> ---3770K @ 5.0 --- GTX 780 @ 1325/1915 --- P15003
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7448405


Wow, nice score. I barely beat that with two 670's. I just hit 19k in SLI, will post as soon as I get back on my other PC.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Supranium*
> 
> Excuse me. Wheres the updated results list on this thread?
> 
> Anyway. Heres my first 15K run with my fresh Gigabutt GTX 780.
> 
> ---3770K @ 5.0 --- GTX 780 @ 1325/1915 --- P15003
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7448405



















Results: first page of this thread.


----------



## Supranium

OK, it turns out that theres the problem with my Chrome, which refuses to show the score spreadsheet on post 1. Shows just fine with FF.
Thanks!


----------



## BlueIbanez2012

First run on my downgraded rig

BlueIbanez2012---2600K @ 4.6 --- GTX 780 @ 1267Mhz --- P13714

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7450553


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlueIbanez2012*
> 
> First run on my downgraded rig
> 
> BlueIbanez2012---2600K @ 4.6 --- GTX 780 @ 1267Mhz --- P13714
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7450553
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## lilchronic

finally made it through gpu test# 4 guess it needs a lil more voltage to get through that part









lilchronic - i5 3570k @ 5.1ghz - GTX 780 .ref @ 1411/1853Mhz - P14983
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7462642


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy --- [email protected] --- R290x --- 16930

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7466523



[can I keep my GTX Titan single card score too?]
GFX score still low...


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> finally made it through gpu test# 4 guess it needs a lil more voltage to get through that part
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lilchronic - i5 3570k @ 5.1ghz - GTX 780 .ref @ 1411/1853Mhz - P14983
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7462642




















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy --- [email protected] --- R290x --- 16930
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7466523
> 
> 
> 
> [can I keep my GTX Titan single card score too?]
> GFX score still low...




















*More than one entry allowed for different GPUs or different number of GPUs.*


----------



## Jpmboy

Thanks, and sorry, you are very quick to update:

jpmboy --- [email protected] --- R290x --- 17061

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7466624



(that should be it for today







)

I need to find the pageing for these VRMs to disable LLC. They seem fairly strong - max T so far is 58c


----------



## Jpmboy

this is interesting. ynot's #1 single card score vs this last R290x score:



Check the graphics scores - maybe these R290's aren't that bad.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Thanks, and sorry, you are very quick to update:
> 
> jpmboy --- [email protected] --- R290x --- 17061
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7466624
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (that should be it for today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> I need to find the paging for these VRMs to disable LLC. They seem fairly strong - max T so far is 58c




















My apologies for updating too quickly.









Those scores show what you could expect from upgrading to 3960X/3970X (or even 4960X?)


----------



## Jpmboy

yeah, a 5.2 capable cpu would be nice...


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah, a 5.2 capable cpu would be nice...


Almost all are capable of 5.2Ghz.
The cooling to do it is nice though


----------



## alancsalt

Don't forget that expensive little bit of extra cache on the X...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Almost all are capable of 5.2Ghz.
> The cooling to do it is nice though


not this 3930K. sucking down 1.57-.58 for rock stable 5.0.

oh - i tried running 10C water in the loop, still way into the mid 1.6 range. I think it wants to be a flashcube


----------



## Mydog

Mydog - i7 3960X @ 5.0 GHz - GTX 780 Classified SLI @ 1396/1832 Mhz - P26227

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7468264


----------



## pharma57

Nice scores for Jpmboy (single) and MyDog (SLI) !


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> Nice score MyDog!


Thanks, just got these Classy GPU's water cooled. And it helps when I can have airtemp of -2C blowing over the rads just by opening my window


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Mydog - i7 3960X @ 5.0 GHz - GTX 780 Classified SLI @ 1396/1832 Mhz - P26227
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7468264


good run. that ram timing... nice.









been working with this r290x. If i can id the IR3567B LLC access, I think it can run with the big (green) boys.


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> good run. that ram timing... nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> been working with this r290x. If i can id the IR3567B LLC access, I think it can run with the big (green) boys.


I hope you sort that out fast cause I'm getting the 780 TI Classified as soon as they are relased.









Now a small improvement that puts me in second place in dual GPU's

Mydog - i7 3960X @ 5.1 GHz - GTX 780 Classified SLI @ 1309/1847 Mhz - P26522

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7468359


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> I hope you sort that out fast cause I'm getting the 780 TI Classified as soon as they are relased.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now a small improvement that puts me in second place in dual GPU's
> 
> Mydog - i7 3960X @ 5.1 GHz - GTX 780 Classified SLI @ 1309/1847 Mhz - P26522
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7468359


I think it will sort out. check the single card table...








that's without any mods.

oh - hey bud, what happened to the 4960 you were working with?


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I think it will sort out. check the single card table...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's without any mods.
> 
> oh - hey bud, what happened to the 4960 you were working with?


Nice score on that single now how high can you go with mods??

The 4960X's are here, one in my bench rig waiting on new GPU's


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Nice score on that single now how high can you go with mods??
> 
> The 4960X's are here, one in my bench rig waiting on new GPU's


no llc mod yet, only VRM stage offset. Which does not seem to help all that much


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Mydog - i7 3960X @ 5.0 GHz - GTX 780 Classified SLI @ 1396/1832 Mhz - P26227
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7468264
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Scorpion49

Scorpion49 - i7 3930k @ 4.7 GHz - GTX 780 SC ACX SLI @ 1163/6500 Mhz - P22056

Just got a second 780 ACX off of craigslist for $400 and ran a quick 3Dmark11 to make sure it worked well at my "gaming" +50/+250 setting. Did very well, as a matter of fact these two are faster than my 7990+7950 CF which was my previous fastest setup.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7468822


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Scorpion49 - i7 3930k @ 4.7 GHz - GTX 780 SC ACX SLI @ 1163/6500 Mhz - P22056
> 
> Just got a second 780 ACX off of craigslist for $400 and ran a quick 3Dmark11 to make sure it worked well at my "gaming" +50/+250 setting. Did very well, as a matter of fact these two are faster than my 7990+7950 CF which was my previous fastest setup.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7468822




























On a separate note:

I only just noticed that a lot of people in the sli/cf list are only getting around 15000 for physics with their 3930K CPUs. I note that FtW420 gets 16966 and I get 16927 , while Joa3d43 gets 17897 out of his 3970X.

Why?









Hmm MyDog gets 17216 and I think I get it. The 15000 guys are only overclocking to around 4.7GHz and running less than 2133MHz ram, while us nut cases are going to 5GHz or more, and running the fastest RAM we can .


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> On a separate note:
> 
> I only just noticed that a lot of people in the sli/cf list are only getting around 15000 for physics with their 3930K CPUs. I note that FtW420 gets 16966 and I get 16927 , while Joa3d43 gets 17897 out of his 3970X.
> 
> Why?


Windows 8/8.1 score lower physics than Windows 7, that is the only thing I can think of. This same CPU at the same clocks scores around 1000 points higher on 7. I'm not a bencher so there might be other optimizations that can be done as well.

And yeah, only at 4.7 with 1866 RAM.


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> I hope you sort that out fast cause I'm getting the 780 TI Classified as soon as they are relased.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now a small improvement that puts me in second place in dual GPU's
> 
> Mydog - i7 3960X @ 5.1 GHz - GTX 780 Classified SLI @ 1309/1847 Mhz - P26522
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7468359


Nice score mate


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> good run. that ram timing... nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> been working with this r290x. If i can id the IR3567B LLC access, I think it can run with the big (green) boys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you sort that out fast cause I'm getting the 780 TI Classified as soon as they are relased.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now a small improvement that puts me in second place in dual GPU's
> 
> Mydog - i7 3960X @ 5.1 GHz - GTX 780 Classified SLI @ 1309/1847 Mhz - P26522
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7468359
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...


----------



## Mydog

Thx salty


----------



## ssgwright

here's mine, number 18 now I believe

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7485639


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgwright*
> 
> here's mine, number 18 now I believe
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7485639


You are running windows 8.1, that makes it a tough one, there isn't a way to see if the time measurement thing is a bug or if the bclk in windows has been changed to do the time hack.

You are using a new version of systeminfo (SystemInfo Version: 4.22.0.0) which was supposed to fix that. It's hard to see what the bot is accepting because no one is benching 3DM11 on windows 8.

It does look like the validations for the firestrike scores on the bot done in win 8 are coming up as valid without the time measurement warning.

I don't know whether to accept or not. Can you get a result without a "Time Measurement" warning?

(One of our Benchmark Editors is just trying to replicate this combo..)


----------



## ssgwright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> You are running windows 8.1, that makes it a tough one, there isn't a way to see if the time measurement thing is a bug or if the bclk in windows has been changed to do the time hack.
> 
> You are using a new version of systeminfo (SystemInfo Version: 4.22.0.0) which was supposed to fix that. It's hard to see what the bot is accepting because no one is benching 3DM11 on windows 8.
> 
> It does look like the validations for the firestrike scores on the bot done in win 8 are coming up as valid without the time measurement warning.
> 
> I don't know whether to accept or not. Can you get a result without a "Time Measurement" warning?
> 
> (One of our Benchmark Editors is just trying to replicate this combo..)


not sure, I don't even know what that warning means?


----------



## alancsalt

The guy that wrote the explanation, i think he fancies himself as a comedian...
Quote:


> Time measuring inaccurate
> 
> This message indicates funny business with the system clock during benchmark run. In most cases, this means that, no, you cannot cheat in 3DMark by adjusting Windows timers during benchmark run or otherwise tampering with the measurements done by the benchmark. If this message persists and you have not done anything out of the ordinary, it may indicate a hardware issue with the real time clock of your system or a presence of a background program that somehow twists the time-space continuum of your operating system in such a way that this anti-cheat detection is tripped.


Initially, with Windows 8 and Futuremark benches HWbot banned Win 8 results because there was no way to verify if a hack was used .There was a real time-clock change in 8 causing this.... i understand the newest FutureMark SystemInfo was supposed to fix that, but there are insufficient results so far to see if this is happening to all 3DMark11 results..

Win7 - HOF
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7477251 1x

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7471650 2x

Win7 - Bot
http://www.hwbot.org/submission/2451040_rsnubje_3dmark11___performance_geforce_gtx_780_ti_17093_marks


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> The guy that wrote the explanation, i think he fancies himself as a comedian...
> Initially, with Windows 8 and Futuremark benches HWbot banned Win 8 results because there was no way to verify if a hack was used .There was a real time-clock change in 8 causing this.... i understand the newest FutureMark SystemInfo was supposed to fix that, but there are insufficient results so far to see if this is happening to all 3DMark11 results..
> 
> Win7 - HOF
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7477251 1x
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7471650 2x
> 
> Win7 - Bot
> http://www.hwbot.org/submission/2451040_rsnubje_3dmark11___performance_geforce_gtx_780_ti_17093_marks


I really don't get why people need too cheat all the time in things like this
it is so lame


----------



## alancsalt

Yeah, but in this case (Win 8) we don't even know, because of changes in Win 8 that Futuremark may still not be on top off.


----------



## utnorris

So until we get an official driver for the 290 series I will through these out there.

Utnorris - 3770k @ 4.7 --- 290x --- P16038 GPU at 1221Mhz and Memory at 1475Mhz

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7421025

Utnorris - 3770k @ 4.6 --- 290 CF --- P20921 GPU at 1150Mhz and Memory at 1250Mhz

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7479195

Still waiting on official voltage control support before pushing the 290's higher.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> So until we get an official driver for the 290 series I will through these out there.
> 
> Utnorris - 3770k @ 4.7 --- 290x --- P16038 GPU at 1221Mhz and Memory at 1475Mhz
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7421025
> 
> Utnorris - 3770k @ 4.6 --- 290 CF --- P20921 GPU at 1150Mhz and Memory at 1250Mhz
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7479195
> 
> Still waiting on official voltage control support before pushing the 290's higher.




























Two 290s and a 290X...... ?


----------



## Sazz

God damn, almost breaking into the top 30 with pure AMD build.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7456375


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazz*
> 
> God damn, almost breaking into the top 30 with pure AMD build.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7456375


if the rank is by graphics score, then i think you'll be numero uno.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazz*
> 
> God damn, almost breaking into the top 30 with pure AMD build.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7456375



















Number 33.


----------



## Sazz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> if the rank is by graphics score, then i think you'll be numero uno.


Now that you mentioned it, checked the top 10 on the list and closest to my graphics score is 18.2k

Not to mention my R9 290X isn't really a good overclocker with only 69.9% ASIC and can only go as high as 1270/1465 for now using ASUS BIOS with GPU Tweak.

Well won't be changing my build and will keep this rig for the next 2years atleast.


----------



## Joeking78

My personal best...overclocking with AMD Overdrive instead of MSI Afterburner got me an extra 10mhz on the core stable, pushing for 1200 core and 4.7 CPU.

Really struggling with the voltage locked Gigabyte cards, will research this weekend and try and get them unlocked...I'm hitting 70c max with stock voltage at these clocks so plenty of headroom and I think I can get my 4770k stable at 4.7-4.8 with some more fine tuning...would love to report back with a 19.5k+ result.

CPU @ 4.6ghz
GPU @ 1185/1600

P18321
Graphics: 23715
Physics: 11577
Combined: 10001

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7484386


----------



## carlhil2

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7486267


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joeking78*
> 
> My personal best...overclocking with AMD Overdrive instead of MSI Afterburner got me an extra 10mhz on the core stable, pushing for 1200 core and 4.7 CPU.
> 
> Really struggling with the voltage locked Gigabyte cards, will research this weekend and try and get them unlocked...I'm hitting 70c max with stock voltage at these clocks so plenty of headroom and I think I can get my 4770k stable at 4.7-4.8 with some more fine tuning...would love to report back with a 19.5k+ result.
> 
> CPU @ 4.6ghz
> GPU @ 1185/1600
> 
> P18321
> Graphics: 23715
> Physics: 11577
> Combined: 10001
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7484386




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7486267


----------



## [CyGnus]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazz*
> 
> Well won't be changing my build and will keep this rig for the next 2years atleast.


That's what we always say but the upgrade bug hunts us


----------



## Mogwaii

Mogwaii -i7 3770k @ 5.1ghz . Evga Titan with Ek Water block @ 1306mhz
Score = 16054 P

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7489044


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgwright*
> 
> here's mine, number 18 now I believe
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7485639


Provisional assessment: "Time measurement unavailable" in Win8 gets a pass, but not "Time measuring inaccurate". So I'm accepting the entry


----------



## utnorris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two 290s and a 290X...... ?


I started with a 290x, but the 290 was a better value, so i went with two of those instead.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> I started with a 290x, but the 290 was a better value, so i went with two of those instead.


And you had no problems?

All we see on OCN is posts from those who have probs, but surely that's not everyone...


----------



## utnorris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> And you had no problems?
> 
> All we see on OCN is posts from those who have probs, but surely that's not everyone...


The 290x was not a great clocker, topped out at 1221Mhz under water and max voltage. My 290's are topping out at 1150Mhz (not really stable, but benchable) with stock voltage, so i expect them to do more than 1221Mhz once we get voltage support.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> The 290x was not a great clocker, topped out at 1221Mhz under water and max voltage. My 290's are topping out at 1150Mhz (not really stable, but benchable) with stock voltage, so i expect them to do more than 1221Mhz once we get voltage support.


My 290 was benchable at 1150 with stock voltage as well, but with AB 17, and nol4n's ab tool I can't seem to get more than 1180 out of the card so far. A little let down at the moment, but something seems a little fishy.


----------



## ssgwright

NICE! thank you!


----------



## ssgwright

best i could do until i get my new cpu and a volt mod is released for the ti

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7492238


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgwright*
> 
> best i could do until i get my new cpu and a volt mod is released for the ti
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7492238
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


No Time measurement glitch.


----------



## Mogwaii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mogwaii*
> 
> Mogwaii -i7 3770k @ 5.1ghz . Evga Titan with Ek Water block @ 1306mhz
> Score = 16054 P
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7489044


Am i not axxepted? =)


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mogwaii*
> 
> Am i not axxepted? =)


*NOPE!*

nah im just kidding he probably just missed it.
looks like a valid result to me, nice run


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mogwaii*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mogwaii*
> 
> Mogwaii -i7 3770k @ 5.1ghz . Evga Titan with Ek Water block @ 1306mhz
> Score = 16054 P
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7489044
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am i not axxepted? =)
Click to expand...


----------



## utnorris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> My 290 was benchable at 1150 with stock voltage as well, but with AB 17, and nol4n's ab tool I can't seem to get more than 1180 out of the card so far. A little let down at the moment, but something seems a little fishy.


Yeah AB seems to be broken. I installed it and my CF is now broken. I uninstalled it, but I need to reinstall my drivers now to see if i can get it fixed. Somewhat disappointed in the lack of support for the 290 series right now.


----------



## ssgwright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> No Time measurement glitch.


what is this time measurement glitch and how do i fix it?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgwright*
> 
> what is this time measurement glitch and how do i fix it?


Believe it to be a Windows 8 one in your first submission, but it didn't happen in your last submission. I don't think it was anything you did, just that FutureMark have not quite caught up to Windows 8 with the System Info. It is not always reading the System correctly in 3DM11. Seems to work OK for FireStrike.


----------



## chropose

Here is my score:
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7500781

*P12821*


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chropose*
> 
> Here is my score:
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7500781
> 
> *P12821*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## abirli

abirli ---i7 3930k @4.5 ---2x Evga Titans 1306/7208 --- p24872

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7503781


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abirli*
> 
> abirli ---i7 3930k @4.5 ---2x Evga Titans 1306/7208 --- p24872
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7503781


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

*MrTOOSHORT -- 3970x @5.2GHz -- GTX TITAN @1280MHz -- P17574:*



*http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7510995*


----------



## Osjur

Osjur | 2600K | R9 290X | *P17241* | H2O

Breaking the 17k barrier with old 2600K. Check that Graphics Score









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7509893


Pic was supposed to have memory and mobo tabs open but I forgot to chance them


----------



## abirli

abirli --- i7 3930k 5.0ghz --- sli titans 1306/7208 --- P25896

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7503977


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Osjur*
> 
> Osjur | 2600K | R9 290X | *P17241* | H2O
> 
> Breaking the 17k barrier with old 2600K. Check that Graphics Score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7509893
> 
> 
> Pic was supposed to have memory and mobo tabs open but I forgot to chance them



























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abirli*
> 
> abirli --- i7 3930k 5.0ghz --- sli titans 1306/7208 --- P25896
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7503977


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

You missed mine Mr Salt...

It's ok though, I'll probably beat it again soon enough!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> *MrTOOSHORT -- 3970x @5.2GHz -- GTX TITAN @1280MHz -- P17574:*
> 
> 
> 
> *http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7510995*




















My humblest apologies #1.


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy --- [email protected] --- 2xGTX Titan SLI --- 25912



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7397310

(trigger renumbering the sli chart







)


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy --- [email protected] --- 2xGTX Titan SLI --- 25912
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7397310
> 
> (trigger renumbering the sli chart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


----------



## Joeking78

CPU @ 4.7ghz, GPUs @ 1175mhz/1400mhz.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7519573

P22405
Graphics: 34253
Physics: 11723
Combined: 10060

Seems to be the limit for both core & memory on these GPUs...that's with AB voltage maxed, stock is 1000/1250 so not too shabby. Might try a run with the CPU at 4.8...


----------



## abirli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> You missed mine Mr Salt...
> 
> It's ok though, I'll probably beat it again soon enough!


Are you using ln2 or dice? im worries about going over 1.5v on my 3930


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abirli*
> 
> Are you using ln2 or dice? im worries about going over 1.5v on my 3930


He's water cooled, with an ambient temp mod to chill the water


----------



## battleaxe

I think I already know the answer to this but is there much reason to tri-SLI GTX670's? I heard they don't scale well, but are there other advantages?


----------



## abirli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> He's water cooled, with an ambient temp mod to chill the water


well that explains it. would 1.55 be safe for a few bench runs?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joeking78*
> 
> CPU @ 4.7ghz, GPUs @ 1175mhz/1400mhz.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7519573
> 
> P22405
> Graphics: 34253
> Physics: 11723
> Combined: 10060
> 
> Seems to be the limit for both core & memory on these GPUs...that's with AB voltage maxed, stock is 1000/1250 so not too shabby. Might try a run with the CPU at 4.8...


----------



## Joa3d43

*Joa3d43 -- 4960x @4.833GHz strap167/ DDR3 2666 -- 2x HD 7990s @ 1203 -- P32131*

...getting closer to understand the Ivy-E / 4960X at strap167; been working on efficiency / Physix score and system ram settings at VCCSA / VTT 1.18v or less for DDR3 2666

...ended up using this for HWBot though tess was on etc .driver was latest AMD CCC (at least at the time or writing







as lately, there are so many new ones)...GPUs can take a few more MHz as this was the 1st 4960X 3dMark11 run...Ivy-Es are sill a bit mysterious, but their IMC is definitely something else









http://www.hwbot.org/submission/2453940_

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7522263


----------



## Jpmboy

Any particular reason to use that old version of 3DMK11 (1.0.1.0) vs a more recent version like 1.0.5.0 ?


----------



## battleaxe

Just got my highest score on my 670SLI

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7527118

Edit: This run was at lower settings than my previous best of 19,140(gfx only). The only change was my 670's are now on water and the cores never exceeded 40c during the 3dMark11 run. Is that normal for the score to go up just because of a lower core temp?


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Any particular reason to use that old version of 3DMK11 (1.0.1.0) vs a more recent version like 1.0.5.0 ?


...not sure, some seem to believe that Physics score is slightly higher but graphics score slightly lower w/ the older one though it is fine with subs at HWBot (only the original one doesn't count anymore). ...I use it as I have two bench SSDs going back and forth between three machines, my trusty OCZ Vertex3 and an Intel 520 series...the latter has the 'Steam full 3dMark11' on it which updates automatically, but when I move between machines, it barks re 'Steam login' and sends me an email with a verification code to the OCZ one, thinking it is a different machine...







...very frustrating as I have to reboot and start all over again...so I rarely use the 3DMark11 version I actually paid for








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Just got my highest score on my 670SLI
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7527118
> 
> Edit: This run was at lower settings than my previous best of 19,140(gfx only). The only change was my 670's are now on water and the cores never exceeded 40c during the 3dMark11 run. Is that normal for the score to go up just because of a lower core temp?


...entirely possible because of 'Kepler boost' which starts to throttle at 71C/72C w/670s...so even with nominally lower GPU core MHz, you can get a higher result as the water cooling keeps you well away from the throttling point


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...not sure, some seem to believe that Physics score is slightly higher but graphics score slightly lower w/ the older one though it is fine with subs at HWBot (only the original one doesn't count anymore). ...I use it as I have two bench SSDs going back and forth between three machines, my trusty OCZ Vertex3 and an Intel 520 series...the latter has the 'Steam full 3dMark11' on it which updates automatically, but when I move between machines, it barks re 'Steam login' and sends me an email with a verification code to the OCZ one, thinking it is a different machine...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...very frustrating as I have to reboot and start all over again...so I rarely use the 3DMark11 version I actually paid for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...entirely possible because of 'Kepler boost' which starts to throttle at 71C/72C w/670s...so even with nominally lower GPU core MHz, you can get a higher result as the water cooling keeps you well away from the throttling point


yeah - I simply downloaded the free current version... recent submissions seem to be using the current version.

ps> I'm still trying to get this ram to 2666 on this Asus E-WS mobo.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah - I simply downloaded the free current version... recent submissions seem to be using the current version.
> 
> ps> I'm still trying to get this ram to 2666 on this Asus E-WS mobo.


...I'll have to try that Steam full version again on my Ivy w/670s and run it back-to-back to see...on the 2666 RAM, have you tried a complete 'fresh' BIOS approach for memory ? By that I mean take out all previous DRAM settings, ie by putting 1600MHz RAM in and go for SPD (and once booted with that re-install the 2666 on the next cycle)...Asus BIOS can be tricky that way, not truly wanting to change ALL sub-timings unless they see new sticks compared to the previous boot., Also, 'Mode 2' in DRAM will likely not work w/2666 so try 'Auto'


----------



## Spectre-

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7528328
FX 8350 run

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7528245
3930k

score

all run on air


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> *Joa3d43 -- 4960x @4.833GHz strap167/ DDR3 2666 -- 2x HD 7990s @ 1203 -- P32131*
> 
> ...getting closer to understand the Ivy-E / 4960X at strap167; been working on efficiency / Physix score and system ram settings at VCCSA / VTT 1.18v or less for DDR3 2666
> 
> ...ended up using this for HWBot though tess was on etc .driver was latest AMD CCC (at least at the time or writing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as lately, there are so many new ones)...GPUs can take a few more MHz as this was the 1st 4960X 3dMark11 run...Ivy-Es are sill a bit mysterious, but their IMC is definitely something else
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.hwbot.org/submission/2453940_
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7522263




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Just got my highest score on my 670SLI
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7527118
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7527118
> 
> Edit: This run was at lower settings than my previous best of 19,140(gfx only). The only change was my 670's are now on water and the cores never exceeded 40c during the 3dMark11 run. Is that normal for the score to go up just because of a lower core temp?


For future reference, please put the Futuremark link in the text of the post. I nearly didn't find it linked to the screenshot (and it didn't work for me there.)

































Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7528328
> FX 8350 run
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7528245
> 3930k
> 
> score
> 
> all run on air


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...I'll have to try that Steam full version again on my Ivy w/670s and run it back-to-back to see...on the 2666 RAM, *have you tried a complete 'fresh' BIOS approach for memory ? By that I mean take out all previous DRAM settings, ie by putting 1600MHz RAM in and go for SPD (and once booted with that re-install the 2666 on the next cycle*)...Asus BIOS can be tricky that way, not truly wanting to change ALL sub-timings unless they see new sticks compared to the previous boot., Also, 'Mode 2' in DRAM will likely not work w/2666 so try 'Auto'


I thought I had tried everything....


----------



## pharma57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ps> I'm still trying to get this ram to 2666 on this Asus E-WS mobo.


Not sure if you've seen this ....
http://www.gskill.us/forum/showthread.php?p=65561


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I thought I had tried everything....


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> Not sure if you've seen this ....
> http://www.gskill.us/forum/showthread.php?p=65561


...apart from what Pharma57 linked, may be PM FtW...this could just be the IMC in your chip (and on SB-E, 2666 is rare to begin with)...in that case, go one speed lower and tighten it as much as you can on timings, and/or use BCLK (within reason) to find the range / top speed the memory is stable at (ie up to BCLK 105)

...I add that I had much more success w/DDR3 2666 with strap125 (on the SB-E) and strap125 and strap167 Ivy-E

BTW, w/2666, does your system boot to the Bios screen ? If so, where does it hang - when the Win 7 / 8 splash screen arrives ?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> Not sure if you've seen this ....
> http://www.gskill.us/forum/showthread.php?p=65561


nah, won't post to bios - it exits the boot sequence and hangs at "AF" or earlier. I'll continue to play with it. Actually, I find that 2133 is the sweet spot for this chip/mobo.

yeah, it's good help, so is the one here
thanks! +1


----------



## wangcanjoion

great. if your 2500k is overclocked 4.8 and above. 2500k's and 8350s perform quite similarly in 3dmark11.thank you


----------



## pharma57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> nah, won't post to bios - it exits the boot sequence and hangs at "AF" or earlier. I'll continue to play with it. Actually, I find that 2133 is the sweet spot for this chip/mobo.
> 
> yeah, it's good help, so is the one here
> thanks! +1


Incoming +1 ...


----------



## Jpmboy

Update - no change in position... 26000 milestone









A bit different OC:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







jpmboy --- [email protected] --- GTX Titan Sli -- 26087
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7551729


( quick run with version 1.0.1.0 one bin lower gpu clock : http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7551568 )


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Update - no change in position... 26000 milestone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A bit different OC:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jpmboy --- [email protected] --- GTX Titan Sli -- 26087
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7551729
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( quick run with version 1.0.1.0 one bin lower gpu clock : http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7551568 )


----------



## abirli

abirli--- 3930k @ 5.145 --- sli titans 1345/1824 --- p26760

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7557362



thanks Jpm for the help


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abirli*
> 
> abirli--- 3930k @ 5.145 --- sli titans 1345/1824 --- p26760
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7557362
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks Jpm for the help


You're very welcome... still the best "obsession" picture I've seen in a while!


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> You're very welcome... still the best "obsession" picture I've seen in a while!


lolz that is awesome


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> You're very welcome... still the best "obsession" picture I've seen in a while!


That's one way to get the temps down.


----------



## abirli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> lolz that is awesome


ha i thought so! my fiance, thought i was crazy haha.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> That's one way to get the temps down.


1.4v on titan sli idle 2c after benching 24c


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abirli*
> 
> ha i thought so! my fiance, thought i was crazy haha.
> 1.4v on titan sli idle 2c after benching 24c


Nice - I've only gone to 1.325V so far... wimpy!


----------



## abirli

Give them the juice!


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy -- [email protected] ---- R9 R290x --- 18399
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7562609


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy -- [email protected] ---- R9 R290x --- 18399
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7562609
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## brazilianloser

brazilianloser --- i7 3770K @ 4.5 --- Asus 290 --- P14444

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7563225


----------



## yknot

Sorry........got to ask...........If the tessellation is modified and the result invalid why is the result then valid..........new 3D11 parameters?

Just curious


----------



## alancsalt

Invalid for Futuremark, valid for HWbot. This thread is HWbot rules. See first post of thread.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brazilianloser*
> 
> brazilianloser --- i7 3770K @ 4.5 --- Asus 290 --- P14444
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7563225
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Jpmboy

What's very strange is that in watching the mk11 runs (and there were a few...







) with the 290x tess tweak, and also with my titans (can't do side-by-side) the r290x runs really look no different to my memory. BUt do the same in Heaven - oh it's ugly, and in your face. ??


----------



## alancsalt

Is that really so strange? Heaven is a tess heavy bench...maybe even THE tess bench... HWbot went to the trouble of putting a front end on it to ensure same-same test for all...as far as poss anyway.


----------



## pharma57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Invalid for Futuremark, valid for HWbot. This thread is HWbot rules. See first post of thread.


Is this a "new change" (past week) or have you had it since day 1?

Thanks ...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Is that really so strange? Heaven is a tess heavy bench...maybe even THE tess bench... HWbot went to the trouble of putting a front end on it to ensure same-same test for all...as far as poss anyway.


Very tess heavy. So basically, what I'm saying is that even through the jungle scenes and the statues, amd tess off looks the same as NV with "performance" settings. ... learn something everyday! that's OCN!

popping the run to 4k resolution (very hard on the cards). .. can't recall a difference seeing the AMD run now, but will have to record some runs... eventually. For valley and heaven - it's damn ugly!
thanks alan, always very helpful.

BTX -= FtW asked me to put an "all tweaks" category in the FS-E thread... not much action.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Invalid for Futuremark, valid for HWbot. This thread is HWbot rules. See first post of thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Is this a "new change" (past week) or have you had it since day 1?
> 
> Thanks ...
Click to expand...

I have just made it clear. i think there are three choices? Futuremark rules, HWbot rules, or make up your own. I am a member of the Overclock.net HWbot team, so i chose HWbot rules.I would encourage members to join our HWbot team, contribute to our scores, and make OCN Number One.


----------



## pharma57

No problem. Glad I didn't post benchmarks here since I prefer the original benchmark author's rules without any modifications, in this case Futuremark.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> No problem. Glad I didn't post benchmarks here since I prefer the original benchmark author's rules without any modifications, in this case Futuremark.


I do wonder why you have only posted result to a single benchmark.

Looking forward to you score in the Firestrike Extreme benchmark.


----------



## pharma57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I do wonder why you have only posted result to a single benchmark.
> 
> Looking forward to you score in the Firestrike Extreme benchmark.


I actually was hoping the person who paid "Titan cash for my golden Classy" to start benching, but haven't seen any sign for the past 2 months. I'm currently sli'ing for games only with another in a box waiting in queue for "step-up". Maybe when I get some new cards the "spark" will be lit again!


----------



## Sjp770

invalid post. resubmitting


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> I actually was hoping the *person who paid "Titan cash for my golden Classy"* to start benching, but haven't seen any sign for the past 2 months. I'm currently sli'ing for games only with another in a box waiting in queue for "step-up". Maybe when I get some new cards the "spark" will be lit again!


Yeah, as PTB said.... seems you found one







Didn't see that card in other benchmarks tho, would have liked to. They are a rare thing!
So you no longer have a benchable cards? Anyway - enjoy what you got.


----------



## yknot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Invalid for Futuremark, valid for HWbot. This thread is HWbot rules. See first post of thread.


Sorry.............I just accepted the obvious...............HWbot rules it is then.


----------



## alancsalt

Go your hardest..


----------



## Sjp770

How do I turn off tessalation? I tried using the profiles in ccc, didn't apply


----------



## brazilianloser

Update: brazilianloser --- i7 3770K @ 4.5 --- Asus 290 @ 1200/1500 --- P15052

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7572560


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brazilianloser*
> 
> Update: brazilianloser --- i7 3770K @ 4.5 --- Asus 290 @ 1200/1500 --- P15052
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7572560
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## battleaxe

Okay, but what I don't get is the Tess load modified vs. a qualified valid result run? Yeah, its higher but are both tests really the same? Not trying to start a fight, just curious. If this is legit, then that's mighty impressive.

Forget it; HW Bot rules. Makes sense now.

Question is though, does the Titan have Tess off? Seems it does not.


----------



## mboner1

I guess you can add me to the leaderboard? .. Albeit a fair way down lol.

Mboner1

single card

i5 3570k @ 4.4

gigabyte r9 290 1180/1500

P13512

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7575607


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mboner1*
> 
> I guess you can add me to the leaderboard? .. Albeit a fair way down lol.
> 
> Mboner1--- single card--- i5 3570k @ 4.4--- gigabyte r9 290 1180/1500--- P13512
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7575607
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## mboner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


Cheers man.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

A little update...

*MrTOOSHORT -- 3970x @5GHz -- GTX TITAN @1358MHz /1902MHz -- P18025:*



*http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7578266*


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> A little update...
> 
> *MrTOOSHORT -- 3970x @5GHz -- GTX TITAN @1358MHz /1902MHz -- P18025:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7578266*


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> A little update...
> 
> *MrTOOSHORT -- 3970x @5GHz -- GTX TITAN @1358MHz /1902MHz -- P18025:*
> 
> 
> 
> *http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7578266*


"A little update..." ...says a lot...







you and JPM are so far the only members in the single GPU "18000" club







....hope to join soon w/EVBot and 780TI ....

btw, seen this? http://www.overclock.net/t/1446505/vc-evga-to-launch-geforce-gtx-780-ti-kingpin-edition-with-6gb-ram


----------



## Sjp770

SJP770 --- i7 3930K @ 4.9GHz --- 2x Asus 290X @ 1230/1350 --- P24860

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7572311

Still have to try hwbot rules and disable tess


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> A little update...
> *MrTOOSHORT -- 3970x @5GHz -- GTX TITAN @1358MHz /1902MHz -- P18025:*
> 
> *http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7578266*


MrT is amazing.. how you hold those clocks with 1.275V is


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sjp770*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SJP770 --- i7 3930K @ 4.9GHz --- 2x Asus 290X @ 1230/1350 --- P24860
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7572311
> 
> Still have to try hwbot rules and disable tess



















It will be interesting to compare.


----------



## Sjp770

SJP770 --- i7 3930K @ 4.9GHz --- 2x Asus 290X @ 1235/1350 --- P26328

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7583140

fixed







last run for me, I feel it could go to 1240 with tess off.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sjp770*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> SJP770 --- i7 3930K @ 4.9GHz --- 2x Asus 290X @ 1235/1350 --- P26328
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7583140
> fixed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> last run for me, I feel it could go to 1240 with tess off.


----------



## Sjp770

Did a 1240 run, but the cpu score was worse so overall score was worse. GPU score went up though:
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7583171


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sjp770*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SJP770 --- i7 3930K @ 4.9GHz --- 2x Asus 290X @ 1235/1350 --- P26328
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7583140
> 
> fixed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> last run for me, I feel it could go to 1240 with tess off.




















P26328compared to P24860= a gain of 1468. (5.9%) I'll try to collect more figures on the gains to be had for AMD/ATI from disabling tess.I'd be grateful to those ATI owners who could give their results for this.


----------



## brazilianloser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> P26328compared to P24860= a gain of 1468. (5.9%) I'll try to collect more figures on the gains to be had for AMD/ATI from disabling tess.I'd be grateful to those ATI owners who could give their results for this.


Well here is mine

brazilianloser --- i7 3770K @ 4.5GHz --- Asus 290 @ 1200/1500 --- P16303

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7583561



An extra 1300 points by turning tess off


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brazilianloser*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> P26328compared to P24860= a gain of 1468. (5.9%) I'll try to collect more figures on the gains to be had for AMD/ATI from disabling tess.I'd be grateful to those ATI owners who could give their results for this.
> 
> 
> 
> Well here is mine
> 
> brazilianloser --- i7 3770K @ 4.5GHz --- Asus 290 @ 1200/1500 --- P16303
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7583561
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An extra 1300 points by turning tess off
Click to expand...



















That would be 7.9%

But from the chart:
Current Score - 16303 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7583561
Old score - 15052 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7572560
Difference - 801

5.2%


----------



## Arizonian

*Arizonian - i7 3770K @ 4.5 Ghz - ACX 780Ti 1106 Mhz Core / 1237 Mhz Boost - 1800 Memory* - *14842 Score 17247 Graphic Score*

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7583602



Fan Speed 75% 67C Temp - Stock voltage.

GPU Validation - http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/dv2kr/

CPU-Z Validation - http://valid.canardpc.com/r0fdkk


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> *Arizonian - i7 3770K @ 4.5 Ghz - ACX 780Ti 1106 Mhz Core / 1237 Mhz Boost - 1800 Memory* - *14842 Score 17247 Graphic Score*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7583602
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fan Speed 75% 67C Temp - Stock voltage.
> 
> GPU Validation - http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/dv2kr/
> 
> CPU-Z Validation - http://valid.canardpc.com/r0fdkk



















Your 290X scored higher.. with tess on..

















The 780 Ti cards aren't exactly demolishing records, or rocketing up the charts... I wanted to buy a pair, but now I'm holding off to see what the non-ref cards do...like classified lightnings...


----------



## utnorris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> *Arizonian - i7 3770K @ 4.5 Ghz - ACX 780Ti 1106 Mhz Core / 1237 Mhz Boost - 1800 Memory* - *14842 Score 17247 Graphic Score*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7583602
> 
> 
> 
> Fan Speed 75% 67C Temp - Stock voltage.
> 
> GPU Validation - http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/dv2kr/
> 
> CPU-Z Validation - http://valid.canardpc.com/r0fdkk


Isn't that kinda of low for the 780 TI? I would have thought with that overclock you would blow away most 290x scores.


----------



## alancsalt

Seems to some overclocking limitation because, if you check the results spreadsheet, they are not even creaming the 780...

Arizonian has "better than 94% of results" which isn't bad for Futuremark listing. Probably only being beaten by OCed hexacores with big fast ram....


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> Isn't that kinda of low for the 780 TI? I would have thought with that overclock you would blow away most 290x scores.


It just matched my 290X same system specs by 52 pts. Both on air no voltage bumps.

Arizonian i7-3770K R9 290X *P14894* 1150 Mhz Core 1350 Mhz Memory
Arizonian i7-3770K GTX 780 Ti *P14842* 1237 Mhz Boost - 1800 Memory


----------



## utnorris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> It just matched my 290X same system specs by 52 pts. Both on air no voltage bumps.
> 
> Arizonian i7-3770K R9 290X *P14894* 1150 Mhz Core 1350 Mhz Memory
> Arizonian i7-3770K GTX 780 Ti *P14842* 1237 Mhz Boost - 1800 Memory


Ok, well my system was pretty much the same as yours except my CPU (3770k) was at 4.6Ghz and my previous 290x single card at 1110Mhz hit P15073.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7380809

I just thought that the GTX780 TI at that overclock would have been in the 16-17k range.

Also, looking at your Firestrike score you posted on the bench off thread you were much higher than my 290x. Like I said, just thought it would have been higher since it is a 780 TI. Maybe I am missing something.


----------



## Renairy

Renairy --- 3930K @ 4.75ghz --- 780Ti --- 17241


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> Renairy --- 3930K @ 4.75ghz --- 780Ti --- 17241


URL?


----------



## Renairy

www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7589314

I'm attempting to top that right now, brb


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7589314
> 
> I'm attempting to top that right now, brb


----------



## Renairy

Thanx bud. Would be great to have a GPU score only table added


----------



## Jack Mac

Jack Mac --- 3570lK @ 4.5GHz --- Sapphire R9 290 --- P13660

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7587130


----------



## JulioCesarSF

JulioCesarSF --- [email protected] 4.5GHz --- EVGA GTX 780 Ti --- P16635

3dMark11 - http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7593724 - P16635

GPU-Z - http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/3cnu7/
1246 / 1925 (7700)


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Jack Mac --- 3570lK @ 4.5GHz --- Sapphire R9 290 --- P13660
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7587130


can't oc your mem? here is at 1200/1500 . . .

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7556915


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> can't oc your mem? here is at 1200/1500 . . .
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7556915


That was when I got the card, I can do 1450, could probably do a little more but 1500 starts artifacting even on the desktop.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> Thanx bud. Would be great to have a GPU score only table added


Feel free to make such a chart/spreadsheet..

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Jack Mac --- 3570lK @ 4.5GHz --- Sapphire R9 290 --- P13660
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7587130




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JulioCesarSF*
> 
> JulioCesarSF --- [email protected] 4.5GHz --- EVGA GTX 780 Ti --- P16635
> 
> 3dMark11 - http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7593724 - P16635
> 
> GPU-Z - http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/3cnu7/
> 1246 / 1925 (7700)











Good to see the 780 Ti cards making more of a showing in the spreadsheet.


----------



## Jpmboy

update

jpmboy --- [email protected] --- GTX Titan --- 17075
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7594343


[need to work on this some...







]


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> update
> 
> jpmboy --- [email protected] --- GTX Titan --- 17075
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7594343
> 
> 
> [need to work on this some...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]



















You can doo eeeet!


----------



## criminal

Oh noes, I am not in the top 30 anymore. Must do some work!


----------



## Ricdeau

Ricdeau --- i7 4770K @ 4.6GHz --- R9 290X Crossfire --- P20312
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7609173


GPU clocks are listed wrong. They are running at 1190 core and 1400 memory.

Edit -- Here's a single card

Ricdeau --- i7 4770K @ 4.6GHz --- R9 290X --- P14726
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7609243


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ricdeau*
> 
> Ricdeau --- i7 4770K @ 4.6GHz --- R9 290X Crossfire --- P20312
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7609173
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GPU clocks are listed wrong. They are running at 1190 core and 1400 memory.
> 
> Edit -- Here's a single card
> 
> Ricdeau --- i7 4770K @ 4.6GHz --- R9 290X --- P14726
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7609243
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Scorpion49

Scorpion49 --- [email protected] 4.8GHz --- Gigabyte R9-290 CF @ 1150/1300 --- P22881

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7610246


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Scorpion49 --- [email protected] 4.8GHz --- Gigabyte R9-290 CF @ 1150/1300 --- P22881
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7610246
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


You can probably remove my 780 score as I don't have the cards any more, but I think you broke the form there are just blanks next to the score


----------



## Ricdeau

So I see the rules from HWBOT say that tessellation tweaking and driver finetuning are allowed, but it doesn't really give any guidelines. Can anyone elaborate on this? I was a little alarmed when I saw some of the 290/290Xs crush my score.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can probably remove my 780 score as I don't have the cards any more, but I think you broke the form there are just blanks next to the score
Click to expand...

The 780 score is valid even if you no longer have the cards.
Not sure what's up with yr score display (Spreadsheet?) as that shows just fine for me..


----------



## brazilianloser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ricdeau*
> 
> So I see the rules from HWBOT say that tessellation tweaking and driver finetuning are allowed, but it doesn't really give any guidelines. Can anyone elaborate on this? I was a little alarmed when I saw some of the 290/290Xs crush my score.


as far tessellation go, you can turn it off in ccc for amd which boosts the score by some margin hence why I am close to the top on single cards with a 290 non X.


----------



## alancsalt

Boosts score by 5% I think....


----------



## prostreetcamaro

prostreetcamaro 2600K @ 5.0Ghz R9 290 flashed to 290X @ 1170/6000 P15242

YAY made it to the top 30 with an older cpu and a $400 GPU!

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7612014


----------



## Joeking78

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7612038

i7 4770k @ 4.6, 3x 290x @ 1175/1300

P23430
Graphics Score 38856
Physics Score 11507
Combined Score 9669

Bottlenecked by my PCIE (8/4/4), time for a new motherboard.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prostreetcamaro*
> 
> prostreetcamaro 2600K @ 5.0Ghz R9 290 flashed to 290X @ 1170/6000 P15242
> 
> YAY made it to the top 30 with an older cpu and a $400 GPU!
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7612014
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joeking78*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7612038
> 
> i7 4770k @ 4.6, 3x 290x @ 1175/1300
> 
> P23430
> Graphics Score 38856
> Physics Score 11507
> Combined Score 9669
> 
> Bottlenecked by my PCIE (8/4/4), time for a new motherboard.


----------



## Ricdeau

Submission update:

Ricdeau --- i7 4770K @ 4.6GHz --- R9 290X Crossfire --- P23283
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7612454


Single card:
Ricdeau --- i7 4770K @ 4.6GHz --- R9 290X --- P16387
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7612483


Thanks to my fellow AMD users for letting me know what could be tweaked. Also both runs where at 1190 core and 1400 memory. Not sure why that doesn't always register.


----------



## Arizonian

Update my 780Ti score please.









*Arizonian* - i7 3770K 4.5 Ghz - GTX 780Ti ACX 1116 Core *1247 Boost* / *1925 Memory* - 3DMark11 Performance *14962*

*CPU-Z Validation*
*GPU-Z Validation*

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7612681


----------



## prostreetcamaro

Update new score!

prostreetcamaro

2600K @ 5.0

R9 290X @ 1170/6000

P15337

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7613148

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/prostreetcamaro/media/153373dmark11_zps2ba3ad83.jpg.html


----------



## prostreetcamaro

#1 spot modified the tessellation in case nobody noticed.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prostreetcamaro*
> 
> #1 spot modified the tessellation in case nobody noticed.


It's still valid, this thread follows the hwbot rules which allow tessellation tweaking, at least through drivers.


----------



## alancsalt

*There is a new column in the spreadsheet "T", for tessellation, which has an x in it if modified, to aid in comparisons.*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ricdeau*
> 
> Submission update:
> 
> Ricdeau --- i7 4770K @ 4.6GHz --- R9 290X Crossfire --- P23283
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7612454
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Single card:
> Ricdeau --- i7 4770K @ 4.6GHz --- R9 290X --- P16387
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7612483
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to my fellow AMD users for letting me know what could be tweaked. Also both runs where at 1190 core and 1400 memory. Not sure why that doesn't always register.




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Update my 780Ti score please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Arizonian* - i7 3770K 4.5 Ghz - GTX 780Ti ACX 1116 Core *1247 Boost* / *1925 Memory* - 3DMark11 Performance *14962*
> 
> *CPU-Z Validation*
> *GPU-Z Validation*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7612681
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prostreetcamaro*
> 
> Update new score!
> 
> prostreetcamaro
> 
> 2600K @ 5.0
> 
> R9 290X @ 1170/6000
> 
> P15337
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7613148
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/prostreetcamaro/media/153373dmark11_zps2ba3ad83.jpg.html


----------



## prostreetcamaro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> It's still valid, this thread follows the hwbot rules which allow tessellation tweaking, at least through drivers.


Oh really then I have some more headroom then because I left that alone in the settings.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prostreetcamaro*
> 
> Oh really then I have some more headroom then because I left that alone in the settings.


Yeah, I just tried doing a run with it and I was getting a lower score with a higher OC, but it was only after I went back to my 24/7 settings that I noticed I was still at the default power limit...


----------



## Jpmboy

For comparison purposes (r290x moved to work rig... sold my 7970s







) [email protected], 2133CL11, PCIE 2.0x16. *I get an 8% difference.*

Tess ON, High performance preset 13.11 whql (15569)


Tess OFF (16816)


----------



## Jpmboy

EDIT: NOT AN ENTRY...jpmboy -- [email protected] -- r290x --- 17111
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7614693


{remove entry 28? - it's the same rig as #8







}


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy -- [email protected] -- r290x --- 17111
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7614693
> 
> 
> {remove entry 28? - it's the same rig as #8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> }


Done.

I can relate to multiple scores for different GPUs, but not so sure about different CPUs. Bit conflicted.....
You have P18399 for 3930K/R9 290X... and submitting 17111 for 2700K/R9 290X.....









(Not to mention 3930K/Titan with P17075)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Done.
> 
> I can relate to multiple scores for different GPUs, but not so sure about different CPUs. Bit conflicted.....
> You have P18399 for 3930K/R9 290X... and submitting 17111 for 2700K/R9 290X.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Not to mention 3930K/Titan with P17075)


Yeah, a bit over zealous! plz leave the titan score. Just moved the card to it's "permanent" home and got carried away.


----------



## Jack Mac

Jack Mac --- 3570K @ 4.2 (Going to do 4.5 tomorrow) --- R9 290 (Tessy disabled) --- P14280

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7614945
Hoping to break 15k


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Jack Mac --- 3570K @ 4.2 (Going to do 4.5 tomorrow) --- R9 290 (Tessy disabled) --- P14280
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7614945
> Hoping to break 15k


----------



## brazilianloser

brazilianloser --- 3770K @ 4.5 --- (2) R9 290 --- Tess disabled --- P20073

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7615410


Note: No OC on the cards. Just got my second one and thought I would give it a go before attempting to OC them.

To add contrast as I did before here are the scores with Tess enabled --- P18900

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7615386


----------



## alancsalt

Jpmboy got 8%... that's the best gain I've seen so far for tess off.
All the ones i've calculated are 5 to 6%....like brazilianloser here..

(If you notice ant tess offs without an x, just give me a nudge...)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brazilianloser*
> 
> brazilianloser --- 3770K @ 4.5 --- (2) R9 290 --- Tess disabled --- P20073
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7615410
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note: No OC on the cards. Just got my second one and thought I would give it a go before attempting to OC them.
> 
> To add contrast as I did before here are the scores with Tess enabled --- P18900
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7615386
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Joeking78

How do you do the tess tweak?

I've gone into CCC and set Override then Off for Tess but its doesn't seem to turn it off, in my results it doesn't state Tess tweaks in detailed settings.


----------



## hotrod717

hotrod717---3770K @ 4.8ghz---XFX 290 unlocked to X---P15544

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7615716

bye,bye Titan


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7615778


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joeking78*
> 
> How do you do the tess tweak?
> 
> I've gone into CCC and set Override then Off for Tess but its doesn't seem to turn it off, in my results it doesn't state Tess tweaks in detailed settings.


Isn't it:

1. Right-click on a blank area of your Windows desktop screen and then select "ATI Catalyst Control Center" from the list.

2. Click on the "Gaming" tab on the left-hand pane, then click "3D Application Settings."

3. Uncheck the box next to "AMD Optimized."

4. Check the box next to "Use Application Settings" then move the "Level" settings below all the way to the left to "0."

??


----------



## Joeking78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Isn't it:
> 
> 1. Right-click on a blank area of your Windows desktop screen and then select "ATI Catalyst Control Center" from the list.
> 
> 2. Click on the "Gaming" tab on the left-hand pane, then click "3D Application Settings."
> 
> 3. Uncheck the box next to "AMD Optimized."
> 
> 4. Check the box next to "Use Application Settings" then move the "Level" settings below all the way to the left to "0."
> 
> ??


I've tried that but I'll try again, it doesnt seem to make any difference to my scores and on the website it doesnt flag my result as invalid...I'll delete the profile if it doesnt work this time and try again.


----------



## brazilianloser

update: brazilianloser --- 3770k @ 4.5 --- Asus R9 290 CF --- 1100/1250 --- P21281

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7616202


----------



## Joeking78

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7616062

i7 4770k @ 4.5ghz, Tri-fire 290x @ 1165/1250

P24049
Graphics Score 42258
Physics Score 11321
Combined Score 9449


----------



## quakermaas

Quakermaas --- 3930k @ 4.9 --- Powercolor R9 290 CF --- 1150/1450 --- P24057

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7615484

Tess was ON for this run, was pulling over 1000w from the wall at times, on my HX850w







, cards are on air, but waterblocks have been ordered, guess I will need a 1000w or 1200w PSU in the very near future if I keep going like this


----------



## alancsalt

@prostreetcamaro... did you delete your futuremark result? http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7612014

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> hotrod717---3770K @ 4.8ghz---XFX 290 unlocked to X---P15544
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7615716
> 
> bye,bye Titan
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7615778



















That is an 8.9% increase with Tess-off..








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brazilianloser*
> 
> update: brazilianloser --- 3770k @ 4.5 --- Asus R9 290 CF --- 1100/1250 --- P21281
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7616202
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joeking78*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7616062
> 
> i7 4770k @ 4.5ghz, Tri-fire 290x @ 1165/1250
> 
> P24049
> Graphics Score 42258
> Physics Score 11321
> Combined Score 9449




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quakermaas*
> 
> Quakermaas --- 3930k @ 4.9 --- Powercolor R9 290 CF --- 1150/1450 --- P24057
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7615484
> 
> Tess was ON for this run, was pulling over 1000w from the wall at times, on my HX850w
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , cards are on air, but waterblocks have been ordered, guess I will need a 1000w or 1200w PSU in the very near future if I keep going like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Joeking78

Anyone have any idea how this guy with same system as me scores 2k more? http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7471224

Exactly the same system yet I can't get near him, and he has tess applied by the looks of it


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joeking78*
> 
> Anyone have any idea how this guy with same system as me scores 2k more? http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7471224
> 
> Exactly the same system yet I can't get near him, and he has tess applied by the looks of it


Considering Futuremark System Info can't read a system accurately, and looking at his scores, I'd guess he has everything overclocked a bit more than you have, and/or he lives in a very cold place?


----------



## Jack Mac

Maybe tessellation is disabled?


----------



## Joeking78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Considering Futuremark System Info can't read a system accurately, and looking at his scores, I'd guess he has everything overclocked a bit more than you have, and/or he lives in a very cold place?


I'm still pushing









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7616708

23946 with tess applied...I need to get stable 4.6ghz on my cpu but so many damn settings with this Asus board, it's a mind blowing.

Looking at the higher results they all appear to be running Win7 too, not sure if that makes a lot of difference.


----------



## quakermaas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joeking78*
> 
> Anyone have any idea how this guy with same system as me scores 2k more? http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7471224
> 
> Exactly the same system yet I can't get near him, and he has tess applied by the looks of it


http://www.3dmark.com/compare/3dm11/7616062/3dm11/7471224

Maybe your cards are down-clocking because they are reaching powerlimits or temperature ?

and yes he has tess on buy the looks of it.


----------



## alancsalt

I know there are always guys with better scores than me...I can accept that (but sometimes it chaffes







)

Ah yes, maybe he's water cooled or ......


----------



## Joeking78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quakermaas*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/3dm11/7616062/3dm11/7471224
> 
> Maybe your cards are down-clocking because they are reaching powerlimits or temperature ?
> and yes he has tess on buy the looks of it.


Max temp on the upper most card is 81c, that's with 1185 core and the volts maxed on standard bios...Any tweaks I can do to get more out of these cards?

I just upgraded the motherboard from an MSI GD65 and the extra PCIe bandwith made a little bit of difference.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> I know there are always guys with better scores than me...I can accept that (but sometimes it chaffes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Ah yes, maybe he's water cooled or ......


I just want to know if something is up with my system, something holding me back maybe...but yep, it could be temps I guess







I live in the UAE and the ambient temp is very desert like









Reading some guides and hoping to get 4.6ghz stable in the next few hours...other than that I may need to get some water cooling. I had two Antec 920 left from my Red Modded 280x's but I won't have room for three of them in my case


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Jpmboy got 8%... that's the best gain I've seen so far for tess off.
> All the ones i've calculated are 5 to 6%....like brazilianloser here..


Maybe single card vs crossfire?


----------



## alancsalt

hotrod717 got 8.9% on a single card, so the "spread" is 5 to 9% so far....


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> hotrod717 got 8.9% on a single card, so the "spread" is 5 to 9% so far....


Yes, single card. Are there enough crossfire tess on/off results? Too bad i got rid of the 7970s.. gotta look back for comparable results... the CFX with no bridge is gonna have effect at some card # and resolution... maybe?


----------



## quakermaas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Yes, single card. Are there enough crossfire tess on/off results? Too bad i got rid of the 7970s.. gotta look back for comparable results... the CFX with no bridge is gonna have effect at some card # and resolution... maybe?


 Done these yesterday, 290cf

About 6-7% difference ?

Tess on



Tess off


----------



## Ricdeau

I had 11.3% increase for single card and 14.6% increase for crossfire by turning off tessellation. Same clocks on the runs.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ricdeau*
> 
> I had 11.3% increase for single card and 14.6% increase for crossfire by turning off tessellation. Same clocks on the runs.


Biggest yet. You're sure all other settings were identical? No other "improvements"?


----------



## Ricdeau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Biggest yet. You're sure all other settings were identical? No other "improvements"?


Yes, after posted up the unmodified scores and then asked about the tweaks I disabled tessellation and left everything else the same.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quakermaas*
> 
> Done these yesterday, 290cf
> About 6-7% difference ?
> Tess on
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tess off
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


24883-23435/23435= 6.1%


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ricdeau*
> 
> Yes, after posted up the unmodified scores and then asked about the tweaks I disabled tessellation and left everything else the same.


Are the links posted here?

edit: in firestrike extreme with cfx 7970s ~ 10.1%


----------



## Ricdeau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Are the links posted here?


Before:
Single - http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7609243
Crossfire - http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7609173

After:
Single - http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7612483
Crossfire - http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7612454

All runs were at 1190 core and 1400 memory regardless of what it's listing in there. Also using the 13.11 WHQL because 9.4 and 9.5 betas bug out in my primary online game. CPU at 4.6GHz in all runs.


----------



## alancsalt

Ricdeau --- i7 4770K @ 4.6GHz --- R9 290X Crossfire --- P23283
Ricdeau --- i7 4770K @ 4.6GHz --- R9 290X --- P16387
http://www.overclock.net/t/1361939/top-30-3dmark11-scores-for-single-dual-tri-quad/1150#post_21327756

Ricdeau --- i7 4770K @ 4.6GHz --- R9 290X Crossfire --- P20312
Ricdeau --- i7 4770K @ 4.6GHz --- R9 290X --- P14726
http://www.overclock.net/t/1361939/top-30-3dmark11-scores-for-single-dual-tri-quad/1140#post_21323419

Crossfire 14%
Single 11%


----------



## hotrod717

I'll rerun when I get home. I may have also changed default to performance. I had just installed 13.11 WHQL and can't remember if I had changed to performance before first run or when I went in and turned tess off. Definately going to be playing with my card a bit more. I'm only at 1.337v (gpu tweak) and have some more head room. Hopefully my card will cooperate. If it does, I'll be flashing to pt1 shortly.


----------



## brazilianloser

update: brazilianloser --- 3770k @ 4.5 --- Asus R9 290 CF --- 1150/1250 --- P21813

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7619745


----------



## Ricdeau

I actually think my initial tessellation scores just came out low. Retested, and they scored a bit higher, and reduced the increase to be more inline with what we've seen with others. So lets just count mine as an oddity for now.


----------



## brazilianloser

I put an oc on my memory from the stock 1250 to 1300 and got a lower score than stock, upped to 1400 and got a lower score than stock, then finally upped to 1500 and passed the stock settings by only a marginal amount of less than 100 points.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7619869

Makes no sense for me and to be sincere If that is the kind of performance I will see from overclocking the memory might as well leave it at stock...


----------



## Jack Mac

Going to try to break P15000 soon with my 3570k/290 with tessellation off, I can do 17k GPU score/P13660 with tessellation on.


----------



## josephimports

josephimports --- 4770k @ 5.0 --- Asus R9 290 --- 1220/1500 --- P16071 - 0 tweaks.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7619812


----------



## Jack Mac

This is the absolute hardest I can push my system, I was even getting WHEA errors w/ my 3570k @ 4.5/1.4V








Jack Mac--- 3570K @ 4.5 --- Sapphire R9 290 with stock cooler --- P14835. TESSELLATION disabled, 19.6k GPU score.
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7620150


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brazilianloser*
> 
> update: brazilianloser --- 3770k @ 4.5 --- Asus R9 290 CF --- 1150/1250 --- P21813
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7619745
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ricdeau*
> 
> I actually think my initial tessellation scores just came out low. Retested, and they scored a bit higher, and reduced the increase to be more inline with what we've seen with others. So lets just count mine as an oddity for now.


So generally a 5 to 9% improvement.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *josephimports*
> 
> josephimports --- 4770k @ 5.0 --- Asus R9 290 --- 1220/1500 --- P16071 - 0 tweaks.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7619812
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> This is the absolute hardest I can push my system, I was even getting WHEA errors w/ my 3570k @ 4.5/1.4V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack Mac--- 3570K @ 4.5 --- Sapphire R9 290 with stock cooler --- P14835. TESSELLATION disabled, 19.6k GPU score.
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7620150
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## hotrod717

Scored 4 points lower with recent run having Tess Off, so ......Everything was set up the same other than Tess. Hopefully be able to place a higher score here this evening. GPU willing.

Nope Anything over 1180 and 1.337v I can see some light vertical artifacts on the columns in test 3 and sure enough test 4 craps out right away. I'm starting to think it may be a psu issue. Added voltage does nothing, if not make things worse. I have a Seasonic 750 gold, but it's had it's share of 12v rail abuse from my 7970's. Wishing I would have gotten that 1300w evga G2 when it was on sale.







Temps don't go past 40* on core and vrms stay under 50*. Or it just might be the card. Not willing to give up on it yet. I also have the stock 290 bios to play with!


----------



## ImJJames

Wow


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy --- [email protected] --- R290x --- 18492 (Tess OFF)
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7491482

a little better with the beta driver.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Heres my best single card Pscore eva ...........
> @HOMECINEMA-PC -- Sapphy -- [email protected]@[email protected] -- R9 290 @ [email protected]@1.265v under load -- P17127
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7620088
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy --- [email protected] --- R290x --- 18492 (Tess OFF)
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7491482
> 
> a little better with the beta driver.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Oooh another list that the saltydog has thanks maaaaate subbed









You might as well chuck this in too

HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2428 760 TRI SLI 1333 / 1320 / [email protected] P22418



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7584355

Gotta 660ti tri pscore around here somewhere post it when i find


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Oooh another list that the saltydog has thanks maaaaate subbed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You might as well chuck this in too
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2428 760 TRI SLI 1333 / 1320 / [email protected] P22418
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7584355
> 
> Gotta 660ti tri pscore around here somewhere post it when i find


----------



## hotrod717

Curious as to what you guys with hex cores are pulling on physics???


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Curious as to what you guys with hex cores are pulling on physics???


15000 to 17000 mostly...


----------



## hotrod717

Physics is definately a hit on my score with 3770k. My graphics score is 20071, but only getting 12065 in physics. From what I see, I would be pushing 18,000 total if I was running a hex.
Oh no, this is not a good thing. I've already been drooling over the RIVE Blk. The notif. from Newegg yesterday didn't help. And now this..... I'd be in the #2 single spot with a clocked 4930K!


----------



## Jack Mac

If you think you're being held back by your 3770k, you should see my 3570k. I get 17k GPU score w/ tessy on and 19.6K with tessy off, and I only get P13660/P14835 because my 3570k at 4.5 only gets 8.5k physics score and it's not even stable at 4.5.


----------



## SDhydro

sdhydro --- 2600k @ 4.8 --- Asus gtx 780dc2--- 1372/3251 --- P15055

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7620093


----------



## h2spartan

Is this a normal physics score for an i7 3770k @ 4.6Ghz?

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7623894


----------



## Ricdeau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Is this a normal physics score for an i7 3770k @ 4.6Ghz?
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7623894


That's a higher physics score than what I get on average with my 4770K at 4.6GHz.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Is this a normal physics score for an i7 3770k @ 4.6Ghz?
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7623894


Appears to be. My 3770k @ 4.8ghz scores 12065 as I posted at top of page.


----------



## brazilianloser

Update: brazilianloser --- 3770K @ 4.6 --- Asus R9 290 CF --- 1160/1250 --- P22218

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7624443



Note: Well this run had Tess off as usual but also turned off Frame Pacing, the graphics score was barely affected. My score really went up due to the increase of the OC on the cpu bringing my physics score up. If turning frame pacing off is against the rules here just let me know.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Appears to be. My 3770k @ 4.8ghz scores 12065 as I posted at top of page.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ricdeau*
> 
> That's a higher physics score than what I get on average with my 4770K at 4.6GHz.


Okay, thanks guys. I just wanted to know if I am where I should be with this kind of overclock. I will probably try to reach the big 5.0 soon.

I think I will be able to considering I'm running 4.6ghz on 1.216-1.224v. I think that's okay voltage for that overclock?


----------



## quakermaas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brazilianloser*
> 
> If turning frame pacing off is against the rules here just let me know.


You're fine, turn FP off for benchmarks


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Okay, thanks guys. I just wanted to know if I am where I should be with this kind of overclock. I will probably try to reach the big 5.0 soon.
> 
> I think I will be able to considering I'm running 4.6ghz on 1.216-1.224v. I think that's okay voltage for that overclock?


Ya that's pretty nice. My 4.8ghz is at 1.314v at load using offset. Haven't really tried pushing much higher, since I don't feel using that much voltage would be worth the heat. Ivy-E would make a noticable difference to my 3Dmark score though.


----------



## ImJJames

No tweaks, 1260 Clock 1500 Memory, 68C max temp reference cooler. I notice #1 guy has tessellation off, is that allowed?

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7625352

*ImJJames --- 4770K @ 4.3 --- r9 290 --- P15638*


----------



## devilhead

devilhead ---> 3930K @ 5.2ghz ---> HD 7970 ---> P15229
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7625172


tryed to reach top 30 but is hard:
just increased memory clock and get some: BENCHMARK TESSELLATION LOAD MODIFIE... ( + 2 MORE ), so this one is not valid?








http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7625281


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> sdhydro --- 2600k @ 4.8 --- Asus gtx 780dc2--- 1372/3251 --- P15055
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7620093
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brazilianloser*
> 
> Update: brazilianloser --- 3770K @ 4.6 --- Asus R9 290 CF --- 1160/1250 --- P22218
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7624443
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note: Well this run had Tess off as usual but also turned off Frame Pacing, the graphics score was barely affected. My score really went up due to the increase of the OC on the cpu bringing my physics score up. If turning frame pacing off is against the rules here just let me know.




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ImJJames*
> 
> No tweaks, 1260 Clock 1500 Memory, 68C max temp reference cooler. I notice #1 guy has tessellation off, is that allowed?
> 
> *ImJJames --- 4770K @ 4.3 --- r9 290 --- P15638*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Rules are on first page of thread.
Please provide a FutureMark URL for your result.


----------



## ImJJames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> Rules are on first page of thread.
> Please provide a FutureMark URL for your result.


Woops sorry I edited the post with URL http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7625352


----------



## ImJJames

No tweaks, TESS ON
GPU 1270/1500
Reference Cooler
Non-X r9 290

*ImJJames --- 4770K @ 4.3 --- r9 290 --- P15685*
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7626025


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ImJJames*
> 
> No tweaks, 1260 Clock 1500 Memory, 68C max temp reference cooler. I notice #1 guy has tessellation off, is that allowed?
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7625352
> 
> *ImJJames --- 4770K @ 4.3 --- r9 290 --- P15638*



























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> devilhead ---> 3930K @ 5.2ghz ---> HD 7970 ---> P15229
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7625172
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tryed to reach top 30 but is hard:
> just increased memory clock and get some: BENCHMARK TESSELLATION LOAD MODIFIE... ( + 2 MORE ), so this one is not valid?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7625281



















Time measurement "unavailable" is OK, Time measurement inaccurate is not.


----------



## ImJJames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


LOL as soon as you put mine, I posted a new one


----------



## Jack Mac

Dang it, I keep moving down on the list


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ImJJames*
> 
> No tweaks, TESS ON
> GPU 1270/1500
> Reference Cooler
> Non-X r9 290
> 
> *ImJJames --- 4770K @ 4.3 --- r9 290 --- P15685*
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7626025
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## brazilianloser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Dang it, I keep moving down on the list


lol right. I do not think I will push my any further until I get them under water since I have been experiencing some blue screens. probably related to the cpu though and not the cards.


----------



## Jack Mac

I don't think I could push further, but I was #40 on the list this morning, I want to stay in the top 50.


----------



## ImJJames

UPDATE with Tess OFF

*ImJJames --- 4770K @ 4.3 --- r9 290 --- P17108*

*1270 Clock / 1500 Memory*
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7626266


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ImJJames*
> 
> UPDATE with Tess OFF
> 
> *ImJJames --- 4770K @ 4.3 --- r9 290 --- P17108*
> 
> *1270 Clock / 1500 Memory*
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7626266
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











9% gain...


----------



## kle67

*kle67 --- FX-6300 --- GTX 660 SLI --- P10630*



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7626545


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ImJJames*
> 
> UPDATE with Tess OFF
> 
> *ImJJames --- 4770K @ 4.3 --- r9 290 --- P17108*
> 
> *1270 Clock / 1500 Memory*
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7626266


Now you got it! That really is a wonderful card you got there.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kle67*
> 
> *kle67 --- FX-6300 --- GTX 660 SLI --- P10630*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7626545


----------



## Osjur

WTH, so tessellation finetuning (disabling) was allowed here...









Here's my score without Tessellation:

Osjur | 2600K | R9 290X | P18774 | H2O

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7510934


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Osjur*
> 
> WTH, so tessellation finetuning (disabling) was allowed here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my score without Tessellation:
> 
> Osjur | 2600K | R9 290X | P18774 | H2O
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7510934
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Well I'll be dawged! A new champeen!
Rubbing it in with a 2600K too.

























An interesting comparison between yours and Jpmboy's scores: http://www.3dmark.com/compare/3dm11/7491482/3dm11/7510934

@Jpmboy Time to go faster?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Well I'll be dawged! A new champeen!
> Rubbing it in with a 2600K too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An interesting comparison between yours and Jpmboy's scores: http://www.3dmark.com/compare/3dm11/7491482/3dm11/7510934
> @Jpmboy Time to go faster?


Nice score bro!! Kickarse overclocking









[alancsalt - yup, need to step up my game







... not gonna put 1.6V thru this 2700K !]


----------



## Joeking78

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7630417

4930k @ 4.7, Tri-fire 290x @ 1165/1250

P26496
Graphics Score 41546
Physics Score 14209
Combined Score 10950

I picked up my 4930k yesterday but only got it all setup an hour ago, 4.7ghz @ 1.34v, trying to hit 4.8 tonight but gotta sleep soon...It's a good chip I think, first time I got a good chip for ages


----------



## Joeking78

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7630612

4930k @ 4.8, Tri-fire 290x @ 1185/1250

P26989
Graphics Score 42478
Physics Score 14365
Combined Score 11169

Love this chip







4.8ghz @ 1.4v...although I put it straight to 1.4 from 1.34 for 4.7ghz, I reckon I could drop the volts a touch...trying for 4.9 next.

Hmm, my memory is showing as 16gb in 3dmark...last set of results I did with 4770k showed two lots of 8gb, does this mean I'm not running dual channel? Perhaps I installed the dimms in the wrong slots...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joeking78*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7630612
> 
> 4930k @ 4.8, Tri-fire 290x @ 1185/1250
> 
> P26989
> Graphics Score 42478
> Physics Score 14365
> Combined Score 11169
> 
> Love this chip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.8ghz @ 1.4v...although I put it straight to 1.4 from 1.34 for 4.7ghz, I reckon I could drop the volts a touch...trying for 4.9 next.
> 
> Hmm, my memory is showing as 16gb in 3dmark...last set of results I did with 4770k showed two lots of 8gb, does this mean I'm not running dual channel? Perhaps I installed the dimms in the wrong slots...


Do you have 2 memory sticks in that x79 motherboard?


----------



## Joeking78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Do you have 2 memory sticks in that x79 motherboard?


Yep, slots B1 & D1 as per the manual.

CPUz reports dual channel so I guess it must be.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joeking78*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7630612
> 
> 4930k @ 4.8, Tri-fire 290x @ 1185/1250
> 
> P26989
> Graphics Score 42478
> Physics Score 14365
> Combined Score 11169
> 
> Love this chip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.8ghz @ 1.4v...although I put it straight to 1.4 from 1.34 for 4.7ghz, I reckon I could drop the volts a touch...trying for 4.9 next.
> 
> Hmm, my memory is showing as 16gb in 3dmark...last set of results I did with 4770k showed two lots of 8gb, does this mean I'm not running dual channel? Perhaps I installed the dimms in the wrong slots...


----------



## brazilianloser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joeking78*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7630612
> Love this chip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.8ghz @ 1.4v...although I put it straight to 1.4 from 1.34 for 4.7ghz, I reckon I could drop the volts a touch...trying for 4.9 next.


Man wanted to upgrade too but I just can't justify upgrading from a 3770k to the options available today... might as well wait and hope for good things to come from Broadwell.

But yeah nice chip ya got there.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joeking78*
> 
> Yep, slots B1 & D1 as per the manual.
> CPUz reports dual channel so I guess it must be.


Yup, that'll work... I think that if you had 4x4 for 16GB it would have higher mem bandwidth?
Anyway - that's a creme-of-the-crop 4930K you got there.








someday... I just want to win the silicon lottery... just once.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

New score update

*
MrTOOSHORT -- 3970x @5.2GHz - GTX TITAN @1463MHz/ 1927MHz -- P19,086:
*



*http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7631556*


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> New score update
> 
> *
> MrTOOSHORT -- 3970x @5.2GHz - GTX TITAN @1463MHz/ 1927MHz -- P19,086:
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7631556*












First 19K breach!

Good timing too, I mounted the pot on the Titan earlier this morning hoping to get something similar, the 780 was topping out at 18612 in 3d11. Pretty good but not 19k....


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> New score update
> 
> *
> MrTOOSHORT -- 3970x @5.2GHz - GTX TITAN @1463MHz/ 1927MHz -- P19,086:
> *
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7631556*











Number One changes hands again!


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> New score update
> 
> *
> MrTOOSHORT -- 3970x @5.2GHz - GTX TITAN @1463MHz/ 1927MHz -- P19,086:
> *
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7631556*


Congrats dude - looks like you pushed everything to the edge to make that work.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Thanks Arizonian, Mr Salt and FTW 420!

There was the occasional bsod I must admit!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Very good single card score , nice one shorty









Homecinema -Pc [email protected]@2428 CF 290,s [email protected] *P25169*



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7638360


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Homecinema -Pc [email protected]@2428 CF 290,s [email protected] *P25169*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7638360



















Spectacular...


----------



## Joeking78

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7640620

4930k @ 4.7, Tri-fire 290x @ 1175/1250...tess ON.

3DMark Score P26261
Graphics Score 40599
Physics Score 14243
Combined Score 11021


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joeking78*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7640620
> 
> 4930k @ 4.7, Tri-fire 290x @ 1175/1250...tess ON.
> 
> 3DMark Score P26261
> Graphics Score 40599
> Physics Score 14243
> Combined Score 11021


26989 tess off .. hmmm that's only 2.77% difference.. seems like you could improve the tess-off score some?


----------



## Joeking78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 26989 tess off .. hmmm that's only 2.77% difference.. seems like you could improve the tess-off score some?


Yep, will have a tweak tomorrow...2am now, work tomorrow


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Very good single card score , nice one shorty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Homecinema -Pc [email protected]@2428 CF 290,s [email protected] *P25169*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7638360


At that cpu clock, your physics score should be *much* higher ??


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> At that cpu clock, your physics score should be *much* higher ??


Right, with my 3930k @ 4.9Ghz i'm hitting 15k9, so it should be at least 2k more !


----------



## alancsalt

Are you saying Madman is unstable?


----------



## WeRNothiNg

WeRNothing - [email protected] - Asus GTX 660 Ti TOP SLI 1294/1827 P15638
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7644540


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Are you saying Madman is unstable?


lol ...


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> At that cpu clock, your physics score should be *much* higher ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Right, with my 3930k @ 4.9Ghz i'm hitting 15k9, so it should be at least 2k more !
Click to expand...

Your absolutley correct . Single card physics score 45 -47fps , last scene score was 50-51fps . CF dropped physics to 43-44fps and last scene to 45fps ??

Plus i have a rough idea on how to set up primary and no idea on how to set secondary ram timings unfortunately

Some major help there from you wise peeps would mean a great deal to me . Im just a truck driver ya know

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Are you saying Madman is unstable?































cheeky buggar

Same goes for you too in ram dept ..... if you can

Hurry up and get those 'green things' clockin and beat my 25k and bot standings ........... salt thingy


----------



## ImJJames

Small Update with Asus stock bios

*ImJJames --- 4770K @ 4.5 --- r9 290 1260/1500 --- P17170*
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7647314


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ImJJames*
> 
> Small Update with Asus stock bios
> 
> *ImJJames --- 4770K @ 4.5 --- r9 290 1260/1500 --- P17170*
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7620088


Small enough to pip past my single 290 score........


----------



## ImJJames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Small enough to pip past my single 290 score........


lol sorry about that, I didn't even realize it. My graphic score went down though because I can't pass 1270 with stock asus bios. Will need to flash to pt 1, to lazy atm.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ImJJames*
> 
> lol sorry about that, I didn't even realize it. My graphic score went down though because I can't pass 1270 with stock asus bios. Will need to flash to pt 1, to lazy atm.


not as lazy as i am

im not flashn nuthin staying on stock bios .

Which for me is the whole point of going this way with radeon . Gettin the best i can with the same as everybody else who has got one or two or .......

I go against the grain its how i roll LoooooL


----------



## [CyGnus]

New card (Tess on)

[CyGnus] --- 4770K @ 4.6 --- R9 280X 1235/1825 --- P12631

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7648005


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WeRNothiNg*
> 
> 
> WeRNothing - [email protected] - Asus GTX 660 Ti TOP SLI 1137/1827 P15638
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7644540




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ImJJames*
> 
> Small Update with Asus stock bios
> 
> *ImJJames --- 4770K @ 4.5 --- r9 290 1260/1500 --- P17170*
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7620088


Nice screenshot, but you've given me HOMECINEMA-PC's URL for a 3930K and P17127:headscrat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> New card (Tess on)
> 
> [CyGnus] --- 4770K @ 4.6 --- R9 280X 1235/1825 --- P12631
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7648005


----------



## [CyGnus]

alancsalt check my submission in the single gpu it shows 3570k and 7970 (that was my old rig) 4770K and 280X







if you can update that


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> alancsalt check my submission in the single gpu it shows 3570k and 7970 (that was my old rig) 4770K and 280X
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you can update that


----------



## rdr09

Rdr09 --- 2770K @ 4.5 --- R9 290 --- P15217

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7648825


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> Rdr09 --- 2770K @ 4.5 --- R9 290 --- P15217
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7648825
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## ImJJames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice screenshot, but you've given me HOMECINEMA-PC's URL for a 3930K and P17127:headscrat


Woops I am sorry, here is proper link. http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7647314


----------



## Joeking78

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7649878

4930k @ 4.7, Trifire 290x @ 1225/1250...tess ON

P26476
Graphics Score 41229
Physics Score 14272
Combined Score 11028

Using the new trixx with +200mv, highest stable core I got so far, couldn't get this high with Asus bios & GPUtweak. I also stabilized my CPU overclock (hence the slightly higher physics score), 4.7ghz @ 1.385, up from 1.335.

My previous score with tess ON (4.7 & 1175/1250)

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7640620

3DMark Score P26261
Graphics Score 40599
Physics Score 14243
Combined Score 11021

My score previously with tess OFF (4.7 & 1175/1250)

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7630417

P26496
Graphics Score 41546
Physics Score 14209
Combined Score 10950


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ImJJames*
> 
> Small Update with Asus stock bios
> 
> *ImJJames --- 4770K @ 4.5 --- r9 290 1260/1500 --- P17170*
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7647314
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Nice screenshot, but you've given me HOMECINEMA-PC's URL for a 3930K and P17127:headscrat
Click to expand...

Good grief man you beat my single card score and post my link ?








get it together ....GAWD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> New card (Tess on)
> 
> [CyGnus] --- 4770K @ 4.6 --- R9 280X 1235/1825 --- P12631
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7648005


Awesome 280x score , nice work !

HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 CF R9 290's [email protected] *P25978*




























http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7648050

Your frendly neighbourhood MADMAN


----------



## [CyGnus]

:teaching:HOMECINEMA-PC thnaks, this is still a work in progress i want those 13k!!!









I want to see those 26K on your end


----------



## Joeking78

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7650002

4930k @ 4.7, trifire 290x @ 1225/1400, tess ON.

P26534
Graphics Score 41299
Physics Score 14290
Combined Score 11074

For some reason I can't replicate these scores, even with exactly the same clocks


----------



## [CyGnus]

26500pts for 290x trifire is kind of low or am i wrong? HOMECINEMA has almost 26k with 290 CF...


----------



## Joeking78

Compare our scores...

P26534
Graphics Score 41299
Physics Score 14290
Combined Score 11074

P25978
Graphics Score 34806
Physics Score 16292
Combined Score 12922

I got quite a bit more GPU score and he has 2k more physics & combined...not sure how its all calculated though, but if I could get my 4930k to 5.2 it might make sense.

I'm on stock cooler too and they get a bit toasty, could be throttling a bit...not sure if HOMECINEMA is on air or liquid.

Most of the trifire 290x/4930k seem to be around the same score...

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7640730
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7649709
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7630612
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7516019

All those are above my tess bench scores by a little bit, but they all have tess tweaks.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Tess tweaks can help but 3 card's X version vs 2 i find it weird to score less...


----------



## Joeking78

Could just be scaling with three cards...maybe a few more drivers away from some better results.


----------



## [CyGnus]

lets hope so


----------



## Joeking78

Here's my old two card score with 4770k

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7519573

P22405
Graphics Score 34253
Physics Score 11723
Combined Score 10060

Mine & CINEMA GPU score almost identical...destroys me in physics/combined though.


----------



## [CyGnus]

You need faster Ram or better timings, even i have better physics at only 4.6GHz (And that win 8 is not helping the scores)

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7648005


----------



## Joeking78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> You need faster Ram or better timings, even i have better physics at only 4.6GHz (And that win 8 is not helping the scores)
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7648005


I'm 2400 10-12-12-31 1T right now, might try CAS9.


----------



## [CyGnus]

I have mine at @ 2400MHz 10-11-11-28 1T


----------



## Joeking78

Any extra juice to get the tighter timings?


----------



## [CyGnus]

i run them at 1.63v though they are 1.35v 1600MHz stock







maybe i can do cas 9 have to try


----------



## alancsalt

HOMECINEMA-PC has an interesting cooling system. He works with air-con....


----------



## Joeking78

LOL

I need that sort of cooling in Dubai, ambient temps hurt and thr kids complain if turn the ac on full blast









Can anyone recommend some decent ram?

I remember buying some great ddr2 off tank guys years ago but I forget the name of it, wasnt a well known brand like corsair, kingston, etc.


----------



## [CyGnus]

you already have good ram...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC has an interesting cooling system. He works with air-con....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!












( eyes tearing I laughed so hard!!!)


----------



## Jpmboy

not an entry - still on stock volts and air cooler... but looks promising. I hope these cards like some extra mV!

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7651688

looking better (still air) http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7651771


----------



## WeRNothiNg

I am new to overclocking RAM. I am running G.Skill Sniper DDR3 1600. Anyone have any tips or know a good guide to getting a stable ram oc? I just want to break 10,000 on 3dmark firestrike. My current high score is 9670. I beat a couple buddies of mine, one with a GTX Titan, a GTX 780, and a 290x. If I can break 10,000 that will put me ahead of someone I really want to beat. lol


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC has an interesting cooling system. He works with air-con....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( eyes tearing I laughed so hard!!!)
Click to expand...

Hey! It works....


----------



## WeRNothiNg

Very interesting cooling system. Lol I am intrigued!


----------



## WeRNothiNg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Hey! It works....


I built a mid level pc for a friend of mine. Nothing really fancy. Thermaltake V4 Black Edition Chassis, AsRock z77 Extreme 3 mobo, i5 3570k, 8gb G.Skill Ripjaw, PNY GTX 560...... Anyways, he owns a Heat and Air business. He confronted me about a month ago about something similar to this. I have worked in an autobody shop for years, and own all of my own equipment. So he ws wondering about the cost of building a custom desk, with a built in A/C unit. The A/C unit would be wall mounted behind the desk/case. The intake and exhaust ducts would be behind the desk as well. Glass top, with all the bells and whistles. Interesting idea.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WeRNothiNg*
> 
> I am new to overclocking RAM. I am running G.Skill Sniper DDR3 1600. Anyone have any tips or know a good guide to getting a stable ram oc? I just want to break 10,000 on 3dmark firestrike. My current high score is 9670. I beat a couple buddies of mine, one with a GTX Titan, a GTX 780, and a 290x. If I can break 10,000 that will put me ahead of someone I really want to beat. lol


Go TRI SLI 660ti ....... i did it ages ago









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> not an entry - still on stock volts and air cooler... but looks promising. I hope these cards like some extra mV!
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7651688
> 
> looking better (still air) http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7651771


Thats good but not quite there just yet









You can laugh all you like about my 'airbending' sub ambient cooling









It takes upto 20c off my gpu and cpu full load temps

and cools my mancave at the same time

Cheap and effective perfect for what i need









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Hey! It works....


It sure does eh salty


----------



## WeRNothiNg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Go TRI SLI 660ti ....... i did it ages ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats good but not quite there just yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can laugh all you like about my 'airbending' sub ambient cooling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It takes upto 20c off my gpu and cpu full load temps
> 
> and cools my mancave at the same time
> 
> Cheap and effective perfect for what i need
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It sure does eh salty


Nah, as soon as the Asus GTX 780 Ti DirectCU II is released I will be all over it.


----------



## Joeking78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> you already have good ram...


I don't think it's performing correctly.



My Memory-Copy results seem a lot lower than other results I've seen.

Does anyone know what might be wrong? Sticks are currently stock using XMP.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 CF R9 290's ( giga / sapphy ) [email protected] *P26047*



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7652526









I will get there eventually


----------



## Joeking78

Tweaked my ram a bit (still fine tuning), got 2400 @ 10-10-12-26 1T, 1.65v from 10-12-12-31 2T...going to run 3DMark and see what happens.


----------



## ImJJames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joeking78*
> 
> Tweaked my ram a bit (still fine tuning), got 2400 @ 10-10-12-26 1T, 1.65v from 10-12-12-31 2T...going to run 3DMark and see what happens.


Something def wrong with yours, mine at 2133 11-11-11-30 2T


----------



## Joeking78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ImJJames*
> 
> Something def wrong with yours, mine at 2133 11-11-11-30 2T


I googled, apparently 6 core cpus get lower scores than quads, I'm not sure why.

Updated 3DMark.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7653052

P26610
Graphics Score 41203
Physics Score 14392
Combined Score 11168

Physics & combined up with the memory tweaked, lost some GPU score for some reason.


----------



## Joeking78

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7653271

4.7, 1225/1350...must not have liked that 1400 mem clock

P26668
Graphics Score 41416
Physics Score 14417
Combined Score 11130

Must keep going...off to the shops to see what new stuff they have


----------



## [CyGnus]

HOMECINEMA-PC Congrats on the 26!!!!







Huge milestone for just 2x 290's nicely done


----------



## Joeking78

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7653317

4.7, 1225/1350...Tess OFF

P27272
Graphics Score 43451
Physics Score 14394
Combined Score 11129


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Thanks maaaate









Yeah its right up there with da Titans and 780's LoooooL









and nearly the same as running TRI fire ....... unbelieveable









Gonna rebench my single card benchies again tonite im gonna try to up the ante


----------



## Joeking78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Thanks maaaate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah its right up there with da Titans and 780's LoooooL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and nearly the same as running TRI fire ....... unbelieveable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna rebench my single card benchies again tonite im gonna try to up the ante


It is a great score









What voltage do you need for 5ghz btw? I'm trying now...1.385v for 4.7, 1.45 (ish) for 4.8 but 5.0ghz is a much bigger jump in volts for me...will boot with 1.52 but crashes at windows log in, I need to tweak some bios settings this weekend.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joeking78*
> 
> It is a great score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What voltage do you need for 5ghz btw? I'm trying now...1.385v for 4.7, 1.45 (ish) for 4.8 but 5.0ghz is a much bigger jump in volts for me...will boot with 1.52 but crashes at windows log in, I need to tweak some bios settings this weekend.


1.488vcore in bios + LLC on extreme = 1.51vc . My 3930k is a freaky chip .


----------



## Joeking78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> 1.488vcore in bios + LLC on extreme = 1.51vc . My 3930k is a freaky chip .


That's a great chip, I thought mine was good









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7653371

4.8, 1225/1350...Tess ON

P27001
Graphics Score 41827
Physics Score 14553
Combined Score 11368

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7653401

4.8, 1225/1350...Tess OFF

P27529
Graphics Score 43456
Physics Score 14675
Combined Score 11306


----------



## ImJJames

Small UPDATE

*ImJJames --- 4770K @ 4.5 --- r9 290 1260/1500 --- P17226*

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7653427


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ImJJames*
> 
> Small UPDATE
> 
> *ImJJames --- 4770K @ 4.5 --- r9 290 1260/1500 --- P17226*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7653427
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joeking78*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> 1.488vcore in bios + LLC on extreme = 1.51vc . My 3930k is a freaky chip .
> 
> 
> 
> That's a great chip, I thought mine was good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7653371
> 
> 4.8, 1225/1350...Tess ON
> 
> P27001
> Graphics Score 41827
> Physics Score 14553
> Combined Score 11368
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7653401
> 
> 4.8, 1225/1350...Tess OFF
> 
> P27529
> Graphics Score 43456
> Physics Score 14675
> Combined Score 11306
Click to expand...



















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 CF R9 290's ( giga / sapphy ) [email protected] *P26047*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7652526
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will get there eventually


----------



## WeRNothiNg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joeking78*
> 
> I googled, apparently 6 core cpus get lower scores than quads, I'm not sure why.
> 
> Updated 3DMark.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7653052
> 
> P26610
> Graphics Score 41203
> Physics Score 14392
> Combined Score 11168
> 
> Physics & combined up with the memory tweaked, lost some GPU score for some reason.


Have you tried it with H/T disabled?


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 CF R9 290's ( giga / sapphy ) [email protected] *P26047*
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7652526
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will get there eventually


and its summer there.


----------



## Joeking78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WeRNothiNg*
> 
> Have you tried it with H/T disabled?


Nope, will it make much difference?

I've seen people disabling HT for benchmarks...it allows higher overlclocks I believe but does it improve scores?


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joeking78*
> 
> Nope, will it make much difference?
> 
> I've seen people disabling HT for benchmarks...it allows higher overlclocks I believe but does it improve scores?


in this one - it will tank.

edit: check out the list in the op.


----------



## WeRNothiNg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joeking78*
> 
> Nope, will it make much difference?
> 
> I've seen people disabling HT for benchmarks...it allows higher overlclocks I believe but does it improve scores?


I think it is very likely that it would. I do not know for certain, but it is worth a try. I do know that each core will perform more efficiently. I had no idea that a Quad core scored better than a hexacore. I would think it to be the other way around. I did read an article on H/T, and the results of the test done by the author proved that a H/T CPU performed less efficiently than a non H/T. I have also read reports that disabling H/T made a positive impact on the performance of some games. Others it made no difference at all, but in no case did the performance drop by disabling it. I think it is worth a try!


----------



## Joeking78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> in this one - it will tank.


Yep, I can run 3DMark at 4.9ghz @ 1.485v with HT off but like you said the scores are less than 4.8ghz with HT on.

Nice to be able to get 4.9 tho, never been able to even get into Windows previously, 5.0ghz with HT off should be pretty simple with maybe 1.5v...are there any benchmarks that don't mind about HT being off?


----------



## Joeking78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WeRNothiNg*
> 
> I think it is very likely that it would. I do not know for certain, but it is worth a try. I do know that each core will perform more efficiently. I had no idea that a Quad core scored better than a hexacore. I would think it to be the other way around. I did read an article on H/T, and the results of the test done by the author proved that a H/T CPU performed less efficiently than a non H/T. I have also read reports that disabling H/T made a positive impact on the performance of some games. Others it made no difference at all, but in no case did the performance drop by disabling it. I think it is worth a try!


I tried 3Dmark and it decreased the scores...will try MaxxMEM later and post some screenshots.

With HT off I just booted into Windows at 4.9ghz for the first time...trying for 5 later









Thanks for the tip


----------



## WeRNothiNg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joeking78*
> 
> Nope, will it make much difference?
> 
> I've seen people disabling HT for benchmarks...it allows higher overlclocks I believe but does it improve scores?


I just found where someone ran 3dmark Vantage both enabled and disabled. The CPU scored 700 pts higher with H/T disabled and the physics was higher as well by nearly 15 operations per second.


----------



## WeRNothiNg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joeking78*
> 
> I tried 3Dmark and it decreased the scores...will try MaxxMEM later and post some screenshots.
> 
> With HT off I just booted into Windows at 4.9ghz for the first time...trying for 5 later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the tip


Not a problem. I have trouble remember things people asked me to do earlier this morning, but I can retain small little chunks of computer related info like nobodies business. lol


----------



## WeRNothiNg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joeking78*
> 
> Yep, I can run 3DMark at 4.9ghz @ 1.485v with HT off but like you said the scores are less than 4.8ghz with HT on.
> 
> Nice to be able to get 4.9 tho, never been able to even get into Windows previously, 5.0ghz with HT off should be pretty simple with maybe 1.5v...are there any benchmarks that don't mind about HT being off?


I am not sure. From the results I am looking at now, and the results I described above, and CPU benchmark should benefit from a lack of H/T. That is a theory, but it makes sense. The CPU score was higher on most of the non-H/T results I have looked at.


----------



## Joeking78

Couldn't get my Trident sticks to post at CAS9 so went out and got 32gb Corsair Dominator Platinum 2133...made a difference









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7654261

4930k @ 4.8, Tri-fire 290x @ 1230/1350, Corsair Platinum @ 2400 9-12-11-30 2T - Tess ON

P27587
Graphics Score 42034
Physics Score 15282
Combined Score 11642

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7654288

4930k @ 4.8, Tri-fire 290x @ 1230/1350, Corsair Platinum @ 2400 9-12-11-30 2T - Tess OFF

P28300
Graphics Score 44197
Physics Score 15275
Combined Score 11702

Going to try 4.9ghz with HT off and a touch more vcore for stability later and try running the sticks at 1T.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Go TRI SLI 660ti ....... i did it ages ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats good but not quite there just yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can laugh all you like about my 'airbending' sub ambient cooling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It takes upto 20c off my gpu and cpu full load temps
> and cools my mancave at the same time
> Cheap and effective perfect for what i need
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It sure does eh salty


Nah man, i laugh at what we do to keep these things cold and happy! More than what we do to keep ourselves warm and comfy
It's winter here, my wife would throw me out if i dragged something like that in the office. She already has the woodstove roasting! (Like we don't have heat in the house) And the discussion about punching a pair of qdcs thru the wall to put a passive rad outside was not gonna happen!
Happy benching bro!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joeking78*
> 
> Couldn't get my Trident sticks to post at CAS9 so went out and got 32gb Corsair Dominator Platinum 2133...made a difference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7654261
> 
> 4930k @ 4.8, Tri-fire 290x @ 1230/1350, Corsair Platinum @ 2400 9-12-11-30 2T - Tess ON
> 
> P27587
> Graphics Score 42034
> Physics Score 15282
> Combined Score 11642
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7654288
> 
> 4930k @ 4.8, Tri-fire 290x @ 1230/1350, Corsair Platinum @ 2400 9-12-11-30 2T - Tess OFF
> 
> P28300
> Graphics Score 44197
> Physics Score 15275
> Combined Score 11702
> 
> Going to try 4.9ghz with HT off and a touch more vcore for stability later and try running the sticks at 1T.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joeking78*
> 
> It is a great score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What voltage do you need for 5ghz btw? I'm trying now...1.385v for 4.7, 1.45 (ish) for 4.8 but 5.0ghz is a much bigger jump in volts for me...will boot with 1.52 but crashes at windows log in, I need to tweak some bios settings this weekend.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> 1.488vcore in bios + LLC on extreme = 1.51vc . My 3930k is a freaky chip .
Click to expand...

Thats acutally for [email protected]

1.39 in bios + LLC extreme = 1.41vcore for 5 Gigahurtles


----------



## [CyGnus]

[CyGnus] --- 4770K @ 4.6GHz --- Asus Top R9 280X @ 1235/1850 --- P14311

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7656094


----------



## criminal

criminal --- [email protected] 4.75GHz --- EVGA GTX780 Classy --- P15339

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7656631


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> criminal --- [email protected] 4.75GHz --- EVGA GTX780 Classy --- P15339
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7656631











Didn't quite get back above the line...









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> [CyGnus] --- 4770K @ 4.6GHz --- Asus Top R9 280X @ 1235/1850 --- P14311
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7656094


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't quite get back above the line...


Yeah I know.







Got to try a little harder!


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Yeah I know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got to try a little harder!


You need a 3930k criminal, then you'll do more damage that way!


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> You need a 3930k criminal, then you'll do more damage that way!


I know. I just need to break down and buy one already. If I find another for $300 again, I am getting it for sure.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> I know. I just need to break down and buy one already. If I find another for $300 again, I am getting it for sure.


Somethin like this is what your after.....


----------



## Joeking78

4930k @ 4.8, Tri-fire 290x @ 1225/1350, Corsair Platinum @ 2400 9-12-11-30 2T

Tess ON

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7658372

P28296
Graphics Score 44016
Physics Score 15204
Combined Score 11855

Tess OFF

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7658463

P28840
Graphics Score 45846
Physics Score 15224
Combined Score 11819

Want 29k now


----------



## [CyGnus]

Joeking78 you have hardware for 30K + easy try to run those Platinum at 1T and a HDD/SSD for benching is not a bad idea with XP or 7, win 8 is stealing 1K or more from your Score


----------



## Joeking78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Joeking78 you have hardware for 30K + easy try to run those Platinum at 1T


Pushing it to the limits today







Wish I had water cooling on these 290x









Do you think they will run 1T @ CAS9 2400 9-12-11-30? Might have to loosen up the timings.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Try 9-12-12-31 1T and give them some volts







in CCC dont forget to set to Performance and Surface optimization to OFF

I bench with mine at 10-11-11-28-1T TRFC 96 to give you a reference


----------



## Joeking78

Damn, 1k points









Gonna find somewhere to download it or get my local shop to drop a copy off.

I'm on my laptop now, PC currently running 3DMark...4.8, 1225/1350 & 9-12-11-30 1T...

3DMark just crashed with 200TRFC


----------



## [CyGnus]

Try with 10-11-11-28 1T set that TRFC to default not all ram chips can go so low on TRFC


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joeking78*
> 
> 4930k @ 4.8, Tri-fire 290x @ 1225/1350, Corsair Platinum @ 2400 9-12-11-30 2T
> 
> Tess ON
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7658372
> 
> P28296
> Graphics Score 44016
> Physics Score 15204
> Combined Score 11855
> 
> Tess OFF
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7658463
> 
> P28840
> Graphics Score 45846
> Physics Score 15224
> Combined Score 11819
> 
> Want 29k now











That's only about 2% between off and on there...


----------



## Joeking78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's only about 2% between off and on there...


Looks like Trifire has issues with the tess on/off scores, maybe improve with some decent drivers.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

*UPDATE*

HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 CF 290's [email protected] *P26246*



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7662579


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> *UPDATE*
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 CF 290's [email protected] *P26246*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7662579


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Thanks there


----------



## [CyGnus]

HOMECINEMA i have one thing to say WOWWWW!!!







keep those scores coming very nice work


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Thanks Maaaaate









we aim to please


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

UPDATE...

*MrTOOSHORT -- 3970x @5.3GHz -- GTX TITAN @1489MHz /1927MHz -- P19,269:*



*http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7668340*

Thanks Mr SALT!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> UPDATE...
> 
> *MrTOOSHORT -- 3970x @5.3GHz -- GTX TITAN @1489MHz /1927MHz -- P19,269:*
> 
> 
> 
> *http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7668340*
> 
> Thanks Mr SALT!


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy --- [email protected] --- GTX 780 Ti C SLI --- 26659
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7672053

*[still @ 1.187V]*

for some reason none of my new scores show up @ HOF...?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy --- [email protected] --- GTX 780 Ti C SLI --- 26659
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7672053
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *[still @ 1.187V]*
> 
> for some reason none of my new scores show up @ HOF...?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Jpmboy, nice score there buddy!









But certainly you can manage another 102 points?


----------



## abirli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy --- [email protected] --- GTX 780 Ti C SLI --- 26659
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7672053
> 
> *[still @ 1.187V]*
> 
> for some reason none of my new scores show up @ HOF...?


Great job, I may have to sell my titans

And email them or enter a description, that's how I get mine updated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Jpmboy, nice score there buddy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But certainly you can manage another 102 points?


Nooo, dont make me bring mine back outside


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Jpmboy, nice score there buddy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But certainly you can manage another 102 points?


That's easy for you to say!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Jpmboy, nice score there buddy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But certainly you can manage another 102 points?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abirli*
> 
> Great job, I may have to sell my titans
> 
> And email them or enter a description, that's how I get mine updated
> Nooo, dont make me bring mine back outside


thanks guys - i'm still sorting out this motherboard, and have not yet flashed to a better bios or volt control on the 780s... so yeah, i think there's at least another 106 points in 'em


----------



## raglafart

No idea what I'm doing but here's my results, I need help!


----------



## alancsalt

Both cut off and left out the validation link for one.......
No data line.... like raglafart --- 3930K @ 4.279GHz --- GTX 780 --- P14526

Better than 94% isn't bad.


----------



## rdr09

Update - Tess off

Rdr09 --- [email protected] --- R9 290 --- 16483

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7674969



old score = Tess on

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7648825


----------



## ImJJames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> Update - Tess off
> 
> Rdr09 --- [email protected] --- R9 290 --- 16483
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7674969
> 
> 
> 
> old score = Tess on
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7648825


Nice







, love seeing reference 290's wrecking 3dmark


----------



## [CyGnus]

rdr09 great score on that 290


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ImJJames*
> 
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , love seeing reference 290's wrecking 3dmark
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> rdr09 great score on that 290
Click to expand...

I enjoy wrecking em myself too ya know


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy --- [email protected] --- GTX 780Ti C --- 26813 (still @1.187V !!)
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7675759


----------



## ImJJames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> I enjoy wrecking em myself too ya know


Damn I just noticed, very nice


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy --- [email protected] --- GTX 780Ti C --- 26813 (still @1.187V !!)
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7675759


Well this made it on HoF
http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/3dmark+11+3dmark+score+performance+preset/version+1.0.5/2+gpu.

Are you still benching your Titans to see how both compare?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> Well this made it on HoF
> http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/3dmark+11+3dmark+score+performance+preset/version+1.0.5/2+gpu.
> 
> Are you still benching your Titans to see how both compare?


yeah - will do as soon as I can get the freakin voltage on these classys above 1.187... very frustrating - I know these cards can do much more. And the "classyvoltagetool" will not cooperate with my set up.









Took a while before we had really good bios' voltage, and LLC control on the titans, hopefully we can crack these new cards too.


----------



## 218689

I think I did ok on this one, not valid score tho(virtu MVP enabled)



3770k @ 4.4GHz
R9 290X @ 1100MHz GPU clock - 1300MHz memory clock


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> Update - Tess off
> 
> Rdr09 --- [email protected] --- R9 290 --- 16483
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7674969
> 
> 
> 
> old score = Tess on
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7648825



















8.3% increase









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy --- [email protected] --- GTX 780Ti C --- 26813 (still @1.187V !!)
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7675759


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8.3% increase
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


thanks, Mr. Salty.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ImJJames*
> 
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , love seeing reference 290's wrecking 3dmark


Trixx did the trick.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> rdr09 great score on that 290


thanks.


----------



## pharma57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy --- [email protected] --- GTX 780Ti C --- 26813 (still @1.187V !!)
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7675759


Sweet! Lol ... and at such low volts. Looking forward to seeing you "put the pedal to the metal"!


----------



## Durvelle27

Durvelle27 --- 8350 @ 5GHz --- R9 290 --- P14760



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7626237


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Durvelle27 --- 8350 @ 5GHz --- R9 290 --- P14760
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7626237


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


Thx

Another GPU

Durvelle27 --- 8350 @ 5GHz --- HD 7970 --- P12802



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7465133


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Thx
> 
> Another GPU
> 
> Durvelle27 --- 8350 @ 5GHz --- HD 7970 --- P12802
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7465133


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


Thx


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Thx


For a minute I thought I saw Thc there, got my attention









I haven't posted this one yet, can get a 780 back in the top 3 single

FtW 420 --- [email protected] --- GTX 780 Lightning @ 1620/1924 --- 18612

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7590272


----------



## Jpmboy

Update

jpmboy --- [email protected] GTX780 TiC SLI --- 27011








http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7677013


... liking this kit


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

The score is pretty good FTW 420, but that Physics score is low for the clocks. I'd expect 19,000 or something in that ball park.


----------



## FtW 420

It is kinda low, my r4e has been doing some weird memory stuff, booting dual, triple & quad memory with 4 sticks in & no bios changes.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

I see the dual channel there now. That'll do it for sure....

I guess it's time for a RIV BE.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Thx
> 
> 
> 
> For a minute I thought I saw Thc there, got my attention
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't posted this one yet, can get a 780 back in the top 3 single
> 
> FtW 420 --- [email protected] --- GTX 780 Lightning @ 1620/1924 --- 18612
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7590272
Click to expand...


















That's smokin' 'em!








[/quote]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Update
> 
> jpmboy --- [email protected] GTX780 TiC SLI --- 27011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7677013
> 
> 
> ... liking this kit


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> For a minute I thought I saw Thc there , got my attention
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't posted this one yet, can get a 780 back in the top 3 single
> 
> FtW 420 --- [email protected] --- GTX 780 Lightning @ 1620/1924 --- 18612
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7590272


LoooL









Only when it gets on your hands you can









Very good score as always


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> *UPDATE*
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 CF 290's [email protected] *P26246*
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7662579


Madman, compare your score to Brazilian . . .

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7624443

you mind running with the same clocks? Your test 2/3/4 were all low.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

*UPDATE*

HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2417 Giga R9 290 [email protected]@1.26v *17613* Tess off Beta 9.2



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7693731









I believe that gets me NO 5 single card spot


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> *UPDATE*
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2417 Giga R9 290 [email protected]@1.26v *17613* Tess off Beta 9.2
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7693731
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe that gets me NO 5 single card spot


----------



## Jack Mac

Dang, if only I had a 2011 board and a six core. My i5 is really holding back my 290, which OCs really well.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> *UPDATE*
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2417 Giga R9 290 [email protected]@1.26v *17613* Tess on Beta 9.2
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7693731
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe that gets me NO 5 single card spot


Think you may want to check your link. I was sure "Tessellation Load Modified" meant it's off.


----------



## DooRules

Just getting going with these now.

DooRules---- 3960x @ 5.2 SLI 780 ti SC @ 1371/1863 ---- 27115

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7696947


----------



## TheBaron

TheBaron --- 3960x @ 5.2 --- GTX TITAN --- P17925

Hi all, first post in OCN


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7664745

I try to push more when I get a my new PSU


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Think you may want to check your link. I was sure "Tessellation Load Modified" meant it's off.


Have a look at the first page


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBaron*
> 
> TheBaron --- 3960x @ 5.2 --- GTX TITAN --- P17925
> 
> Hi all, first post in OCN
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7664745
> 
> I try to push more when I get a my new PSU


Nice score that takes me out of top 5


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Nice score that takes me out of top 5


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*


Gloating are we eh ?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DooRules*
> 
> Just getting going with these now.
> 
> DooRules---- 3960x @ 5.2 SLI 780 ti SC @ 1371/1863 ---- 27115
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7696947
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



















No 1.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBaron*
> 
> TheBaron --- 3960x @ 5.2 --- GTX TITAN --- P17925
> 
> Hi all, first post in OCN
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7664745
> 
> I try to push more when I get a my new PSU



















Pretty good for your first post!


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Gloating are we eh ?


Nope, you had 5th place for the day and the guy dropped you out... I know the feeling!

So I was just kidding around with ya.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Nope, you had 5th place for the day and the guy dropped you out... I know the feeling!
> 
> So I was just kidding around with ya.


Yeah, that's a feeling one has to get use to on OCN


----------



## TheBaron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Nice score that takes me out of top 5


Thanks, just finished my first WC build a week ago


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Have a look at the first page


You got my point and edited the post. I know tess off is acceptable. The fact that you stated it was on in your initial, unedited, post was not. Just trying to point that out and keep things in perspective. Great score though. Once my 4930k gets here, I'll put some more things in perspective.







Chart would look a lot different if this was based on card performance and graphics score alone. All of this is good humor bro.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Dont suppose your a voltage inspector as well Eh ?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> You got my point and edited the post. I know tess off is acceptable. The fact that you stated it was on in your initial, unedited, post was not. Just trying to point that out and keep things in perspective. Great score though. Once my 4930k gets here, I'll put some more things in perspective.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Chart would look a lot different if this was based on card performance and graphics score alone.* All of this is good humor bro.


The 3DMark series is a system-wide gaming benchmark, so CPU physics is important. Use the Unigine series if you want to decrease the impact of CPU to the extent possible.

Here's the top 10 single and 2x cards graphics scores: Not all that different... the "usual suspects" (tsm notwithstanding







) with an occasional interloper like me











3dmk11graphics.xls 13k .xls file


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> The 3DMark series is a system-wide gaming benchmark, so CPU physics is important. Use the Unigine series if you want to decrease the impact of CPU to the extent possible.
> 
> Here's the top 10 single and 2x cards graphics scores: Not all that different... the "usual suspects" (tsm notwithstanding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) with an occasional interloper like me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3dmk11graphics.xls 13k .xls file


If you're doing just GPU score, my 290 gets 17082 GPU score without any tweaks, and 19649 without tessellation.
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7587130
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7620150


----------



## Joeking78

Here is my first run with 780ti SLI.

4930k @ 4.5ghz, 780ti SLI @ 1241/7000

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7701479

P24488
Graphics Score 33406
Physics Score 14672
Combined Score 12253

Anyway to increase the volts on 780ti? I can add an extra 75mv with EVGA Precision but I wants moar!


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joeking78*
> 
> Here is my first run with 780ti SLI.
> 
> 4930k @ 4.5ghz, 780ti SLI @ 1241/7000
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7701479
> 
> P24488
> Graphics Score 33406
> Physics Score 14672
> Combined Score 12253
> 
> Anyway to increase the volts on 780ti? I can add an extra 75mv with EVGA Precision but I wants moar!


Isn't there a custom skyn3t bios for the TI?


----------



## rdr09

Update: rdr09 --- [email protected] --- R9 290 - P16678 Tess off @ 1280/1500

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7701999



Tess on

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7689992

thanks.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> If you're doing just GPU score, my 290 gets 17082 GPU score without any tweaks, and 19649 without tessellation.
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7587130
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7620150


This is Mr. Salt's thread. I was only pointing out the the graphics score alone does not change all that much,but would level the 6-core vs 4-core field, well with the exception of FTW420, alatar, etc! I was not planning to collect the graphics scores...


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> This is Mr. Salt's thread. I was only pointing out the the graphics score alone does not change all that much,but would level the 6-core vs 4-core field, well with the exception of FTW420! I was not planning to collect the graphics scores...


Alright, tbh I don't think P scores are very good because 2011 CPUs inflate scores, if we're just testing graphics, graphics scores are more important.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Alright, tbh I don't think P scores are very good because 2011 CPUs inflate scores, if we're just testing graphics, graphics scores are more important.


Thank you. That was one point, other than humorously poking H-C for a mix up, I was trying to make. Also @ jmpboy the unigine series is notoriously nvidia favored. "Valley" in particular. As for your "usual suspects", I'm not necessarily looking for the top spot or the backlash I got when I beat someone's single 7970 score in the "valley" thread.


----------



## SDhydro

Update: sdhydro --- [email protected] ---gtx 780 - P15325 @ 1372/1670

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7699664


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Alright, tbh I don't think P scores are very good because 2011 CPUs inflate scores, if we're just testing graphics, graphics scores are more important.


Graphics & cpu are somewhat tied together though. Cpu does affect benchmarks more than it does games but the games seem to be catching up. Not too long ago a guy asking about a new gaming build considering a hexcore would be told a hexcore was a waste of money in a gaming rig, now he generally gets asked what games & if it is multi gpu before recommendations.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Thank you. That was one point, other than humorously poking H-C for a mix up, I was trying to make. Also @ jmpboy the unigine series is notoriously nvidia favored. "Valley" in particular. As for your "usual suspects", I'm not necessarily looking for the top spot or the backlash I got when I beat someone's single 7970 score in the "valley" thread.


Unigine just doesn't like the newer AMD cards, before the titan & 780s launched AMD was doing better than Nvidia (7970s ahead of 680/770), so can't really favor nvidia that much. No idea why it hates 290s, but it does look weird with 290s keeping up in other benchies & hanging way behind in unigine.

Unigine needs updates...


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joeking78*
> 
> Here is my first run with 780ti SLI.
> 
> 4930k @ 4.5ghz, 780ti SLI @ 1241/7000
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7701479
> 
> P24488
> Graphics Score 33406
> Physics Score 14672
> Combined Score 12253
> 
> Anyway to increase the volts on 780ti? I can add an extra 75mv with EVGA Precision but I wants moar!




















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> Update: rdr09 --- [email protected] --- R9 290 - P16678 Tess off @ 1280/1500
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7701999
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tess on
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7689992
> 
> thanks.




















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> Update: sdhydro --- [email protected] ---gtx 780 - P15325 @ 1372/1670
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7699664
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Alright, tbh I don't think P scores are very good because 2011 CPUs inflate scores, if we're just testing graphics, graphics scores are more important.


There are more graphics based benches... but you do OC your CPU. Why? CPUs inflate.. and deflate scores







A slow processor affects the graphics score too....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Thank you. That was one point, other than humorously poking H-C for a mix up, I was trying to make. Also @ jmpboy the unigine series is notoriously nvidia favored. "Valley" in particular. As for your "usual suspects", I'm not necessarily looking for the top spot or *the backlash I got when I beat someone's single 7970 score in the "valley"* thread.


damn - how dare you beat "someone's" 7970 valley score with a R290...









I'm not sure what the (your) issue is.. you run a system-wide benchmark (cpu, gpu.. and memory timings all matter) and complain that it is skewed towards more powerful CPUs and faster memory? Then, when I point out that there are more heavily graphics-based benchmarks, you say they are NV biased? The whole world is working against you - right?

See FTW's considered response.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

*MrTOOSHORT -- 3970x @5.3GHz -- GTX TITAN @1489MHz /1927MHz -- P19,392:*



*http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7703227*

This beats my best GTX 690 score:


----------



## Joeking78

4930k @ 4.8ghz, 780ti SLI @ 1228/7100

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7703096

P25062
Graphics Score 33391
Physics Score 15464
Combined Score 12920

I've got the AB volt mod so I can go up to 1.3v but I think I'm being held back by the 116 max power limit...I've tried the bios mod but I borked it and spent an hour getting back to normal lol.

Is there another way to mod increase the power limit?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> *MrTOOSHORT -- 3970x @5.3GHz -- GTX TITAN @1489MHz /1927MHz -- P19,392:*
> 
> 
> *http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7703227*
> This beats my best GTX 690 score:


Incredible... Short is on the way to a 20k single gpu score


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Incredible... Short is on the way to a 20k single gpu score


Doing some pretty incredible stuff on water for sure!

I'll have to step it up, he's making my extreme cooled scores look pretty bad


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> *MrTOOSHORT -- 3970x @5.3GHz -- GTX TITAN @1489MHz /1927MHz -- P19,392:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7703227*
> 
> This beats my best GTX 690 score:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joeking78*
> 
> 4930k @ 4.8ghz, 780ti SLI @ 1228/7100
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7703096
> 
> P25062
> Graphics Score 33391
> Physics Score 15464
> Combined Score 12920
> 
> I've got the AB volt mod so I can go up to 1.3v but I think I'm being held back by the 116 max power limit...I've tried the bios mod but I borked it and spent an hour getting back to normal lol.
> 
> Is there another way to mod increase the power limit?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> The 3DMark series is a system-wide gaming benchmark, so CPU physics is important. Use the Unigine series if you want to decrease the impact of CPU to the extent possible.
> 
> Here's the top 10 single and 2x cards graphics scores: Not all that different... the "usual suspects" (tsm notwithstanding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) with an occasional interloper like me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3dmk11graphics.xls 13k .xls file


That makes two interlopers then









Good morning Mr Tooshort


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Good after noon HOMECINEMA-PC...


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Doing some pretty incredible stuff on water for sure!
> 
> I'll have to step it up, he's making my extreme cooled scores look pretty bad


Yeah what are you thinking posting those scores in an air and water cooled thread only







haha


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> There are more graphics based benches... but you do OC your CPU. Why? CPUs inflate.. and deflate scores
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A slow processor affects the graphics score too....
> damn - how dare you beat "someone's" 7970 valley score with a R290...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what the (your) issue is.. you run a system-wide benchmark (cpu, gpu.. and memory timings all matter) and complain that it is skewed towards more powerful CPUs and faster memory? Then, when I point out that there are more heavily graphics-based benchmarks, you say they are NV biased? The whole world is working against you - right?
> 
> See FTW's considered response.


Love how you twist what I say and add a bunch I didn't. Don't think I mentioned anything about faster memory.







So why isn't memory one of the criteria for posting scores? I'm sure you know Unigine does nothing for showing a 290/290X capability. I wasn't complaining about the bench, just pointing out that everyone seems to be using it to show how great their gpu's are.
And yes I live in a fallout shelter with 2 years rations waiting for the world to end with my little foil hat on.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Good after noon HOMECINEMA-PC...


Hey man mad single card score









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Love how you twist what I say and add a bunch I didn't. Don't think I mentioned anything about faster memory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So why isn't memory one of the criteria for posting scores? I'm sure you know Unigine does nothing for showing a 290/290X capability. I wasn't complaining about the bench, just pointing out that everyone seems to be using it to show how great their gpu's are.
> And yes I live in a fallout shelter with 2 years rations waiting for the world to end with my little foil hat on.


LoooL









I thought its about mad o/clockin skillz useing whatever hardware


----------



## lilchronic

not cold enough yet








but here is my first run with the 780ti classy for 3d11, only ran it once so i know i could do a lot better








http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7703725


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Love how you twist what I say and add a bunch I didn't. Don't think I mentioned anything about faster memory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So why isn't memory one of the criteria for posting scores? I'm sure you know Unigine does nothing for showing a 290/290X capability. I wasn't complaining about the bench, just pointing out that everyone seems to be using it to show how great their gpu's are.
> And yes I live in a fallout shelter with 2 years rations waiting for the world to end with my little foil hat on.


HEY - get out of my house and leave my hat alone!


----------



## ImJJames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> HEY - get out of my house and leave my hat alone!


Come on kids, play nice. With that being said I wish I had a 3930k, I would be top 3 considering my graphic score is better than anyone outside of top 2 with a 4770k.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ImJJames*
> 
> Come on kids, play nice. With that being said I wish I had a 3930k, I would be top 3 considering my graphic score is better than anyone outside of top 2 with a 4770k.


Maybe it's better:


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7630428


----------



## hotrod717

Have to thank you guys for pointing out that memory makes a difference!








Same settings for gpu as my last submit, but as you can see I have a nifty set of ram.

hotrod717 - 3770k @4.8 - r9 290(x) - P17124 tess off

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7705015

If only my 4930k would get here. I still think I may have a little left in my gpu's tank. Still on asus.rom, Haven't flashed pt1 yet.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

This gets me back into top 5









*UPDATE*

HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 Giga R9 290 [email protected] *P17954* Tess off Beta 9.2



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7705400


----------



## [CyGnus]

HOMECINEMA-PC howww congrats that is a huge milestone a bit shy of 18k but i am sure you can squeeze 6marks somewhere







keep it up bro


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC howww congrats that is a huge milestone a bit shy of 18k but i am sure you can squeeze 6marks somewhere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keep it up bro


Thanks maaaaate









Gonna find that 60 pts i MUST but .......
now Murphy wont let Mk11 or 3D Mk load up and i dont know why


----------



## Jpmboy

gonna be posting this r290x to ebay...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Have to thank you guys for pointing out that memory makes a difference!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same settings for gpu as my last submit, but as you can see I have a nifty set of ram.
> 
> hotrod717 - 3770k @4.8 - r9 290(x) - P17124 tess off
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7705015
> 
> If only my 4930k would get here. I still think I may have a little left in my gpu's tank. Still on asus.rom, Haven't flashed pt1 yet.


very nice!!








and great mem timings!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> If you're doing just GPU score, my 290 gets 17082 GPU score without any tweaks, and 19649 without tessellation.
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7587130
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7620150


In case you guys didn't know, Forceman is separating out graphics score from overall score in firestrike: http://www.overclock.net/t/1406832/single-gpu-firestrike-top-30


----------



## [CyGnus]

Whats this thing with graphics score and overall score? If you have lets say Tri SLI 780Ti's and a i3 the graphics score would be *Huge* though the games would all be limited so both things complete each other...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Whats this thing with graphics score and overall score? If you have lets say Tri SLI 780Ti's and a i3 the graphics score would be *Huge* though the games would all be limited so both things complete each other...


yeah.. I know.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> In case you guys didn't know, Forceman is separating out graphics score from overall score in firestrike: http://www.overclock.net/t/1406832/single-gpu-firestrike-top-30


Thanks! Actually just found that in the last day or two and picked up 3Dmark from steam while it was on sale for half price. I believe that will conclude my spending for a bit. At least until I unload some of my old components and 290x Matrix/Lightning comes out. Hopefully this mining craze will subside and prices get reasonable. Now is definitely a good time to sell that card!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC howww congrats that is a huge milestone a bit shy of 18k but i am sure you can squeeze 6marks somewhere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keep it up bro












TA DA









*UPDATE*

HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 Giga R9 290 [email protected] *P18105* Tess off 13.12 WHQL



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7706681

And did this to get that.......



25c idle 33c full load . No hair drier . 3rd best thing ive ever done to puter


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TA DA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *UPDATE*
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 Giga R9 290 [email protected] *P18105* Tess off 13.12 WHQL
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7706681
> 
> And did this to get that.......
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 25c idle 33c full load . No hair drier . 3rd best thing ive ever done to puter


oh yeah - water makes a world of difference! are those koolance QDCs?


----------



## GhostDog99

*GhostDog99 -- 3930k @ 5GHz -- GTX 680 SLI -- P20209*

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7707592

playing a round with my 680s till my 780Ti classified come today









http://s213.photobucket.com/user/mhkushi/media/3DMark11-5Ghz-1319680SLI.jpg.html


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> oh yeah - water makes a world of difference! are those koolance QDCs?


Yerp QD3's . Just need 4 more pairs then the rads are done too









I will never use comp fittings again after having these ( on the 1/4 bsp threaded accesories )

A Massive 50c off full load temps


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Have to thank you guys for pointing out that memory makes a difference!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same settings for gpu as my last submit, but as you can see I have a nifty set of ram.
> 
> hotrod717 - 3770k @4.8 - r9 290(x) - P17124 tess off
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7705015
> 
> If only my 4930k would get here. I still think I may have a little left in my gpu's tank. Still on asus.rom, Haven't flashed pt1 yet.




















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC howww congrats that is a huge milestone a bit shy of 18k but i am sure you can squeeze 6marks somewhere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keep it up bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TA DA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *UPDATE*
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 Giga R9 290 [email protected] *P18105* Tess off 13.12 WHQL
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7706681
> 
> And did this to get that.......
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 25c idle 33c full load . No hair drier . 3rd best thing ive ever done to puter
Click to expand...



















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> *GhostDog99 -- 3930k @ 5GHz -- GTX 680 SLI -- P20209*
> 
> playing a round with my 680s till my 780Ti classified come today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s213.photobucket.com/user/mhkushi/media/3DMark11-5Ghz-1319680SLI.jpg.html


No FutureMark URL?


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No FutureMark URL?


lol sorry add it now

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7707592


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Merry Christmas


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Congrats on breaking 18,000!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Congrats on breaking 18,000!


Yeah thanks man









Im surprised how these 290's bench .Clock a Heap better when you put it on water . Last nite 23c idle temp 31c load









Oh and merry christmas to everone


----------



## rdr09

Merry Christmas!

Update: rdr09 --- [email protected] --- R9 290 - P16774 Tess off @ 1300/1500

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7711090


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> lol sorry add it now
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7707592




















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> Merry Christmas!
> 
> Update: rdr09 --- [email protected] --- R9 290 - P16774 Tess off @ 1300/1500
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7711090
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## ImJJames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> Merry Christmas!
> 
> Update: rdr09 --- [email protected] --- R9 290 - P16774 Tess off @ 1300/1500
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7711090


Holy cow nice clock, still on reference or you put it under water?


----------



## TheBaron

TA DA









*UPDATE*

HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 Giga R9 290 [email protected] *P18105* Tess off 13.12 WHQL



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7706681

And did this to get that.......



25c idle 33c full load . No hair drier . 3rd best thing ive ever done to puter







[/quote]

Congrats to breaking 18k


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

*UPDATE*

HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 Giga 290 on wasser [email protected] *P18397* Stock bios Tess off and New Trixx



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7711835 That trixx overclock slider is well very sensitive


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *UPDATE*
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 Giga 290 on wasser [email protected] *P18397* Stock bios Tess off and New Trixx
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7711835 That trixx overclock slider is well very sensitive


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *UPDATE*
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 Giga 290 on wasser [email protected] *P18397* Stock bios Tess off and New Trixx
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7711835 That trixx overclock slider is well very sensitive










click on the slider and use the arrow buttons (left or right).


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> click on the slider and use the arrow buttons (left or right).












Cheers maaaaate Merry xmas


----------



## lilchronic

lilchronic - 3570k @ 5.2Ghz - 780 ti classy - 1463Mhz /2001Mhz - P16059
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7715222


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> lilchronic - 3570k @ 5.2Ghz - 780 ti classy - 1450Mhz /2001Mhz - P16059
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7715222
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ImJJames*
> 
> Holy cow nice clock, still on reference or you put it under water?


it is with a block. just raised the memory from 1500 to 1600 and got a graphics score of 18499 with tess on.


----------



## alancsalt

Here we are..Time measuring irrelevant to Win 7 validity...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> No Win7 can get that too. From what FtW 420 tells me, in Win7, time measurement unavailable is OK, time measuring innacurate is no OK....
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> i kinda agree... how would that help with the issue that brought this up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The warning in Win7 is just a byproduct of fixing validation for win8, win7 still has the real time clock so the way windows sees time can't be changed.
> 
> *The time warnings with win7 can be completely ignored, only win 8/8.1 can be affected by the time issues.*
Click to expand...


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

*UPDATE*

HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2428 Giga 290 on wasser [email protected] *P18643*



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7720973

That gets me 3rd place


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> *UPDATE*
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2428 Giga 290 on wasser [email protected] *P18643*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7720973
> 
> That gets me 3rd place


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy --- [email protected] --- GTX 780 Ti C SLI --- 27498
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7723432

surprised me too








mk11, for me, always seems to require lower clocks than firestrike.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy --- [email protected] --- GTX 780 Ti C SLI --- 27498
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7723432
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surprised me too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mk11, for me, always seems to require lower clocks than firestrike.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy --- [email protected] --- GTX 780 Ti C SLI --- 27498
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7723432
> 
> surprised me too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mk11, for me, always seems to require lower clocks than firestrike.


Nice one dude


----------



## GhostDog99

*GhostDog99 -- 3930k @ 4.6GHz -- GTX 780 TI -- P17492*

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7723662

http://s213.photobucket.com/user/mhkushi/media/3DMark11-46Ghz-1371780TICard1.jpg.html


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Another nice one


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Nice one dude


thanks bud!


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Another nice one


Thanks mate








I can't wait too put this card in my main rig
Where I have a 1200w psu and my 3930k can do 5.2ghz than my score will jump


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> Thanks mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait too put this card in my main rig
> Where I have a 1200w psu and my 3930k can do 5.2ghz than my score will jump


[email protected]@2400 with tight timings should do the trick fer sure


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

*UPDATE*

HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 Giga 290 on wasser [email protected] *P18916* Tess off---PT1T bios











http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7724338









That gets me No 2


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> *GhostDog99 -- 3930k @ 4.6GHz -- GTX 780 TI -- P17492*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7723662
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s213.photobucket.com/user/mhkushi/media/3DMark11-46Ghz-1371780TICard1.jpg.html



















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> *UPDATE*
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 Giga 290 on wasser [email protected] *P18916* Tess off---PT1T bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7724338
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That gets me No 2


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> *UPDATE*
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 Giga 290 on wasser [email protected] *P18916* Tess off---PT1T bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7724338
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That gets me No 2


Damn., that's one sweet card you got there. Definately hit the lottery!


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

That's a wild 290 there HOMECINEMA-PC!


----------



## OneManHitSquad

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7540005


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneManHitSquad*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7540005
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Damn., that's one sweet card you got there. Definately hit the lottery!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> That's a wild 290 there HOMECINEMA-PC!


Tyanks guys









LoL







its just a reference giga ( asic 69% ) on water with a crap load of volts jammed into it and a bios flash








But im gonna crack 19k tonite









Looks good dont it eh











With FTW's subs under me for a change









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneManHitSquad*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7540005


Thats a good start









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


Thanks for the quick updates


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Tyanks guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its just a reference giga ( asic 69% ) on water with a crap load of volts jammed into it and a bios flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But im gonna crack 19k tonite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good dont it eh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With FTW's subs under me for a change
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a good start
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the quick updates


Well put together card. You're besting 290x's.


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> *UPDATE*
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 Giga 290 on wasser [email protected] *P18916* Tess off---PT1T bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7724338
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That gets me No 2


really nice score mate you got a good 290 there









I wanna see 19k from you


----------



## [CyGnus]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> really nice score mate you got a good 290 there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanna see 19k from you


I second this







go HOMECINEMA


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Damn., that's one sweet card you got there. Definately hit the lottery!
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> That's a wild 290 there HOMECINEMA-PC!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Well put together card. You're besting 290x's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> really nice score mate you got a good 290 there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanna see 19k from you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> I second this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> go HOMECINEMA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Ask and ye shall recieve...........

HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 Giga on H2O [email protected] PT1T bios *19306*











http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7725420 WOW


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Ask and ye shall recieve...........
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 Giga on H2O [email protected] PT1T bios *19307*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7725420 WOW


nice work, Home. we have the same clocks but mine crossed over 21K

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7711090

i raised the memory to 1600 and got 100 pts more graphics but with tess on.

edit: your is clocked higher. here is the 1300/1600 run with tess on . . .

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7716320


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Ask and ye shall recieve...........
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 Giga on H2O [email protected] PT1T bios *19307*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7725420 WOW


Nice
















Now go for # 1 spot just 90 points


----------



## [CyGnus]

HOMECINEMA-PC that is a insane score congratz


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

What's in the secret sauce HOMECINEMA-PC or you running NOS?

Geez man!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> *UPDATE*
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 Giga 290 on wasser [email protected] *P18916* Tess off---PT1T bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7724338
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That gets me No 2


That's OTH! 19K single 290!


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

*MrTOOSHORT -- 3970x @5.3GHz -- GTX TITAN @1502MHz /1927MHz -- P19,504:*



*http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7727559*


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> *MrTOOSHORT -- 3970x @5.3GHz -- GTX TITAN @1502MHz /1927MHz -- P19,504:*
> 
> 
> 
> *http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7727559*


dam mate nice scor you need to stop now lol so we have a chance


----------



## ImJJames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> *UPDATE*
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 Giga 290 on wasser [email protected] *P18916* Tess off---PT1T bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7724338
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That gets me No 2


Holy moly, you're tempting me to get back on PT 1 bios


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> *MrTOOSHORT -- 3970x @5.3GHz -- GTX TITAN @1502MHz /1927MHz -- P19,504:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7727559*


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> *MrTOOSHORT -- 3970x @5.3GHz -- GTX TITAN @1502MHz /1927MHz -- P19,504:*
> 
> 
> 
> *http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7727559*


totally OTH! HOw are you able to keep the temps under control?


----------



## Jpmboy

Mr. Salt - just sold the R290x in single card position 5... remove?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Mr. Salt - just sold the R290x in single card position 5... remove?


I think your score should stay, you still got it with some work.

Just my input.


----------



## abirli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> I think your score should stay, you still got it with some work.
> 
> Just my input.


Dang tooshort! Did you find a way to increas the titan mem voltage


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Mr. Salt - just sold the R290x in single card position 5... remove?


If this was the R290X Club..but it's a benchmark validation club. It's your best result with that GPU...I'm happy to leave results in...


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC that is a insane score congratz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> What's in the secret sauce HOMECINEMA-PC or you running NOS?
> 
> Geez man!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> That's OTH! 19K single 290!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

*UPDATE*

HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 Giga 290 on H2O [email protected] PT1T bios Tess off *19306*











http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7725420 WOW









No just lots of volts and persistance with unstable drivers and tweeking the ram timings . PT1T is the bios i used , might try something else for one last push.....









As Mr tooshort has
too close for comfort eh








vvvvv
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> *MrTOOSHORT -- 3970x @5.3GHz -- GTX TITAN @1502MHz /1927MHz -- P19,504:*
> 
> 
> 
> *http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7727559*


I think i can best you ...... we shall see


----------



## Jpmboy

Update (still astonished by how much current 3DMK11 pulls from the wall)
1.494V by DMM (PrecX and AB do not read the VDDC)

jpmboy --- [email protected] --- GTX780Ti C ---- 27715
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7728912


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> If this was the R290X Club..but it's a benchmark validation club. It's your best result with that GPU...I'm happy to leave results in...


Cool.









Sold to another OCN member.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Update (still astonished by how much current 3DMK11 pulls from the wall)
> 1.494V by DMM (PrecX and AB do not read the VDDC)
> 
> jpmboy --- [email protected] --- GTX780Ti C ---- 27715
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7728912


Very niiiiccccee









Gonna have too put that 2nd card on wasser and go for 28k ..... soonish


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Very niiiiccccee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna have too put that 2nd card on wasser and go for 28k ..... soonish


I've had this at 1.521V actual in another bench, but the current draw was like 300W less than mk11 at 1.494V.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC that is a insane score congratz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> What's in the secret sauce HOMECINEMA-PC or you running NOS?
> 
> Geez man!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> That's OTH! 19K single 290!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *UPDATE*
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 Giga 290 on H2O [email protected] PT1T bios Tess off *19306*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7725420 WOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No just lots of volts and persistance with unstable drivers and tweeking the ram timings . PT1T is the bios i used , might try something else for one last push.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As Mr tooshort has
> too close for comfort eh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vvvvv
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> *MrTOOSHORT -- 3970x @5.3GHz -- GTX TITAN @1502MHz /1927MHz -- P19,504:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7727559*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think i can best you ...... we shall see
Click to expand...



















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Update (still astonished by how much current 3DMK11 pulls from the wall)
> 1.494V by DMM (PrecX and AB do not read the VDDC)
> 
> jpmboy --- [email protected] --- GTX780Ti C ---- 27715
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7728912
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

HOMECINEMA-PC

Well as long that it's you beating my score, I don't mind.







Just crazy what you're doing with that 290 man!


----------



## alancsalt




----------



## GhostDog99

*GhostDog99 -- 3930k @ 4.6GHz -- GTX 780 TI 1397/2075 -- P17688*

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7729089


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> *GhostDog99 -- 3930k @ 4.6GHz -- GTX 780 TI 1397/2075 -- P17688*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7729089
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC
> 
> Well as long that it's you beating my score, I don't mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just crazy what you're doing with that 290 man!












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> *GhostDog99 -- 3930k @ 4.6GHz -- GTX 780 TI 1397/2075 -- P17688*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7729089


push it moar


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> push it moar


im trying but 3dmark 11 never liked me lol

it just wont let me go any higher but im still trying


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> im trying but 3dmark 11 never liked me lol
> 
> it just wont let me go any higher but im still trying


Add more dram voltage to avoid bsod 116 or 19. Help to push it a tad more.


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Add more dram voltage to avoid bsod 116 or 19. Help to push it a tad more.


I will try that mate


----------



## GhostDog99

*GhostDog99 -- 3930k @ 4.8GHz -- GTX 780 TI 1384/2075 -- P17824*

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7729335

http://s213.photobucket.com/user/mhkushi/media/3DMark11-48Ghz-17824780TICard1.jpg.html


----------



## SDhydro

Sdhydro -- 2600k @ 5.1ghz -- GTX 780 @1411mhz /1675MHz -- P15,590

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7729476


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Add more dram voltage to avoid bsod 116 or 19. Help to push it a tad more.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> I will try that mate


me too


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> *GhostDog99 -- 3930k @ 4.8GHz -- GTX 780 TI 1384/2075 -- P17824*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7729335
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s213.photobucket.com/user/mhkushi/media/3DMark11-48Ghz-17824780TICard1.jpg.html




















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> Sdhydro -- 2600k @ 5.1ghz -- GTX 780 @1411mhz /1675MHz -- P15,590
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7729476
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Durvelle27

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7734291

Durvelle27 -- 8350 @ 5GHz -- GTX 780 1137/1502 -- P12153


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7734291
> 
> Durvelle27 -- 8350 @ 5GHz -- GTX 780 1137/1502 -- P12153


----------



## hotrod717

This is the Sapphire 290X I picked up from Mr. Jmpboy. (Many thanks to you sir!) My previous overclock in my new unoptimized 4930k rig. Just a dirty 4.5 auto oc with mem at 1333 on the cpu. Gives me hope of great things to come.









hotrod717 - 4930k @4.5 Sapphire 290X - 1180/1500 - tess off - P17652 - http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7737849



hotrod717 - 4930K @4.5 - 290X - 1220/1500 - tess off - P18450
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7738158

This was with my Flares at 2400mhz 9-11-11-28-1t

Really notice the difference between this and my unlocked 290. This has hardly any coil whine, even at these clocks. My 290 was screaming to reach 1180/1500.

Mr. Salt, could you please fix: my 3770K/290(x) rig is in the wrong position. should be 2 up at #13
Thank you!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> This is the Sapphire 290X I picked up from Mr. Jmpboy. (Many thanks to you sir!) My previous overclock in my new unoptimized 4930k rig. Just a dirty 4.5 auto oc with mem at 1333 on the cpu. Gives me hope of great things to come.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hotrod717 - 4930k @4.5 Sapphire 290X - 1180/1500 - tess off - P17652 - http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7737849
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hotrod717 - 4930K @4.5 - 290X - 1220/1500 - tess off - P18450
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7738158
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was with my Flares at 2400mhz 9-11-11-28-1t
> Really notice the difference between this and my unlocked 290. This has hardly any coil whine, even at these clocks. My 290 was screaming to reach 1180/1500.
> Mr. Salt, could you please fix: my 3770K/290(x) rig is in the wrong position. should be 2 up at #13
> Thank you!


Very Niiiiice! (will best my score very quickly!







)


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> This is the Sapphire 290X I picked up from Mr. Jmpboy. (Many thanks to you sir!) My previous overclock in my new unoptimized 4930k rig. Just a dirty 4.5 auto oc with mem at 1333 on the cpu. Gives me hope of great things to come.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hotrod717 - 4930k @4.5 Sapphire 290X - 1180/1500 - tess off - P17652 - http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7737849
> 
> 
> 
> hotrod717 - 4930K @4.5 - 290X - 1220/1500 - tess off - P18450
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7738158
> 
> This was with my Flares at 2400mhz 9-11-11-28-1t
> 
> Really notice the difference between this and my unlocked 290. This has hardly any coil whine, even at these clocks. My 290 was screaming to reach 1180/1500.
> 
> Mr. Salt, could you please fix: my 3770K/290(x) rig is in the wrong position. should be 2 up at #13
> Thank you!


Looking at hwbot & saw this today regarding 3dmark 11 physics scores at 5Ghz +

http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?p=285618#post285618

Good start! The PSC flares should be able to run 9-11-9 27 without too much fuss, the secondary timings overclock pretty easily & the tertiary can crank down tight.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Looking at hwbot & saw this today regarding 3dmark 11 physics scores at 5Ghz +
> 
> http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?p=285618#post285618
> 
> Good start! The PSC flares should be able to run 9-11-9 27 without too much fuss, the secondary timings overclock pretty easily & the tertiary can crank down tight.


Thanks for the info. I can only hope to get 5+ghz out this chip. Got the 4x2gb flares at a good time. PIS are going for ridiculous amounts. Wanted to get some of those, but at $100+ for a 2200 cl6 or cl7 2x2gb set, i think i can do without. I believe I've had these down to latency boundry of 9 with my 3770k and MVE. Lost performance any lower. I'll have to revisit custom tuning my tertiaries.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Thanks for the info. I can only hope to get 5+ghz out this chip. Got the 4x2gb flares at a good time. PIS are going for ridiculous amounts. Wanted to get some of those, but at $100+ for a 2200 cl6 or cl7 2x2gb set, i think i can do without. I believe I've had these down to latency boundry of 9 with my 3770k and MVE. Lost performance any lower. I'll have to revisit custom tuning my tertiaries.


where did you see the 2200 cl6 sticks?


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> where did you see the 2200 cl6 sticks?


My mistake cl7 . 2000mhz @ cl6 Ebay and http://www.overclock.net/t/1268061/ocn-ram-addict-club-gallery. Last 2x2gb set I saw on ebay went for about $165 2 months ago. if I remember right. In fact, Splave and I discussed trading one of my 2x2gb sets of flares for one of his sets of pis, but I didn't pursue it since I like having 8gigs. If you want to get the know on ram Coolhand, Splave, websmile, ect. can get you on track.


----------



## hotrod717

hotrod717 4930K 4.8gigs Sapphire 290X - 1250/1500 - tess off - P18981
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7740808


Booyah #3! Look out, here I come! I'm going to break 19K!
This chip is fantastic! [email protected]
Did I just bump ftw420?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> hotrod717 4930K 4.8gigs Sapphire 290X - 1250/1500 - tess off - P18981
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7740808
> 
> 
> Booyah #3! Look out, here I come! I'm going to break 19K!
> This chip is fantastic! [email protected]
> Did I just bump ftw420?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> hotrod717 4930K 4.8gigs Sapphire 290X - 1250/1500 - tess off - P18981
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7740808
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Booyah #3! Look out, here I come! I'm going to break 19K!
> This chip is fantastic! [email protected]
> Did I just bump ftw420?


*!! Boom right to a bronze medal !!*
well done bud!


----------



## Jpmboy

How wrong is this: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7717444

http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/3dmark+11+3dmark+score+performance+preset/version+1.0.5/1+gpu


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> How wrong is this: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7717444
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/3dmark+11+3dmark+score+performance+preset/version+1.0.5/1+gpu


lol i really dont get how and why this guys are hacking like dose it make him fill good
even thow he knows its not real


----------



## TheBaron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> How wrong is this: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7717444
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/3dmark+11+3dmark+score+performance+preset/version+1.0.5/1+gpu


He tells it's a Futuremark error, result is made with Tri-SLI the guy wrote so in Finnish forum


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBaron*
> 
> He tells it's a Futuremark error, result is made with Tri-SLI the guy wrote so in Finnish forum


eh- common issue where futuremark sysinfo gets messed up.


----------



## GhostDog99

*GhostDog99 -- 3930k @ 4.8GHz -- GTX 780 TI Classified 1415/2100 -- 17971*

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7745016

http://s213.photobucket.com/user/mhkushi/media/3DMark11-48GHz-P17971GTX780TI.jpg.html


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> *GhostDog99 -- 3930k @ 4.8GHz -- GTX 780 TI Classified 1415/2100 -- 17971*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7745016
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s213.photobucket.com/user/mhkushi/media/3DMark11-48GHz-P17971GTX780TI.jpg.html


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> *GhostDog99 -- 3930k @ 4.8GHz -- GTX 780 TI Classified 1415/2100 -- 17971*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7745016
> 
> http://s213.photobucket.com/user/mhkushi/media/3DMark11-48GHz-P17971GTX780TI.jpg.html


20k graphics score nice!


----------



## Wihglah

WihGlah 4770K @ 4.6Ghz MSI GTX770 lightning @ 1333MHZ Core + 7800MHz Mem. P12174

http://s295.photobucket.com/user/wihglah/media/3d_zpsdb4e0267.jpg.html

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7744178?

Just stick me way down the bottom.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> WihGlah 4770K @ 4.6Ghz MSI GTX770 lightning @ 1333MHZ Core + 7800MHz Mem. P12174
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s295.photobucket.com/user/wihglah/media/3d_zpsdb4e0267.jpg.html
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7744178?
> 
> Just stick me way down the bottom.


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy --- [email protected] --- gtx780Ti C --- 18656
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7747730


think i can get to 20K graphics with some tuning (and courage! already at 1.515V on the 780!)... will be swapping out the 3930K for a 4930K in the next few days.

edit: it seems that futuremark sysinfo consistently reads the gpu clock -100MHz.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy --- [email protected] --- gtx780Ti C --- 18656
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7747730
> 
> 
> think i can get to 20K graphics with some tuning (and courage! already at 1.515V on the 780!)... will be swapping out the 3930K for a 4930K in the next few days.
> 
> edit: it seems that futuremark sysinfo consistently reads the gpu clock -100MHz.


----------



## rdr09

update: rdr09 --- i7 [email protected] 4.9 Ghz ---- 290 ; 1320 / 1620 Tess off ---- P17298 ---- 31/12/2013

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7748506



Tess on

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7748882


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> update: rdr09 --- i7 [email protected] 4.9 Ghz ---- 290 ; 1320 / 1620 Tess off ---- P17298 ---- 31/12/2013
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7748506
> 
> 
> 
> Tess on
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7748882


----------



## lilchronic

guy's any idea why my physics score for 3dmark11 is so bad ????
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7750236

with my 3570k .... between firestrike and 3d11 P my physics score was 224 point's different
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2001779
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7715222

now with the 3770k the score is 2040 point's different
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2073505
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7750236

....5Ghz only gave me 11550 physics ???????


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> guy's any idea why my physics score for 3dmark11 is so bad ????
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7750236
> 
> with my 3570k .... between firestrike and 3d11 P my physics score was 224 point's different
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2001779
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7715222
> 
> now with the 3770k the score is 2040 point's different
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2073505
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7750236
> 
> ....5Ghz only gave me 11550 physics ???????


What speed memory are you using? Have you disabled core parking?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> What speed memory are you using? Have you disabled core parking?


2400mhz and yes i disabled core parking and it did nothing


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> 2400mhz and yes i disabled core parking and it did nothing


Can you get it to CL9 with more voltage just for benches?

You'll see a Physics improvement if you could.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> 2400mhz and yes i disabled core parking and it did nothing


Thats really weird. It should be over 12K


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Can you get it to CL9 with more voltage just for benches?
> 
> You'll see a Physics improvement if you could.


yeah i just did but i only got 400 more points


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Happy new year everyone


----------



## USFORCES




----------



## rationalthinking

Throwing this here but will most likely be updated and replaced tomorrow. Still have OC'd just threw volts at this damn 4930K to try benching @ 4.7; it wouldn't hold. Damn anything past 4.5 on these IB-Es has been difficult. None the less I still have a little headroom in my cards @ 1215 1.18V, but having a hard time staying stable @ 1228 1.212. Tomorrow I will try 1.3V and see if that will become stable. My memory hasn't been touched, still just 2133 @ 9-10-9-27, will try for stable 2400. Damn I wish I had a RIVE-BE... if only they would have been out at IB-E's release.

3DMark11: P25746 - 4.6 1215/1750
Screen Shot: Original Image


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> Throwing this here but will most likely be updated and replaced tomorrow. Still have OC'd just threw volts at this damn 4930K to try benching @ 4.7; it wouldn't hold. Damn anything past 4.5 on these IB-Es has been difficult. None the less I still have a little headroom in my cards @ 1215 1.18V, but having a hard time staying stable @ 1228 1.212. Tomorrow I will try 1.3V and see if that will become stable. My memory hasn't been touched, still just 2133 @ 9-10-9-27, will try for stable 2400. Damn I wish I had a RIVE-BE... if only they would have been out at IB-E's release.
> 
> 3DMark11: P25746 - 4.6 1215/1750
> Screen Shot: Original Image
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## [CyGnus]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Happy new year everyone


Like wise bro







any new scores for us?


----------



## Bloodbath

Bloodbath - - - 3930k @ 4.6GHz- - - 3 X Titans SLI @1169/ mem stock - - - P28427

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7742405


----------



## Jpmboy

update (new 4930K)

jpmboy -- [email protected] --- ([email protected]) --- gtx780Ti C SLI --- 27841
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7751760


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloodbath*
> 
> Bloodbath - - - 3930k @ 4.6GHz- - - 3 X Titans SLI @1169/ mem stock - - - P28427
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7742405
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> update (new 4930K)
> 
> jpmboy -- [email protected] --- ([email protected]) --- gtx780Ti C SLI --- 27841
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7751760
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Bloodbath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


Thanks Alan:thumb: expect an updated score in the next couple of days, I'm shooting for 30K


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Happy new year everyone


Happy New Year!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> Throwing this here but will most likely be updated and replaced tomorrow. Still have OC'd just threw volts at this damn 4930K to try benching @ 4.7; it wouldn't hold. Damn anything past 4.5 on these IB-Es has been difficult. None the less I still have a little headroom in my cards @ 1215 1.18V, but having a hard time staying stable @ 1228 1.212. Tomorrow I will try 1.3V and see if that will become stable. My memory hasn't been touched, still just 2133 @ 9-10-9-27, will try for stable 2400. Damn I wish I had a RIVE-BE... if only they would have been out at IB-E's release.
> 
> 3DMark11: P25746 - 4.6 1215/1750
> Screen Shot: Original Image


Just depends on chip and mobo. I'm perfectly stable with [email protected] 1.4v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> update (new 4930K)
> 
> jpmboy -- [email protected] --- ([email protected]) --- gtx780Ti C SLI --- 27841
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7751760


Nice! I see you took the leap on a 4930k. Looks like it's paying off!

On a unfortunate note I'm going to be sidelined to some extent. I severed a exterial tendon on my right middle finger and cannot move my right wrist.(extended splint) Supposed to have surgery Thurs. or Fri. Freaking cut on my knuckle only half inch long. Just got my rig together and some new toys. Sucks! I will be doing what i can with my lefft hand though!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Happy New Year!
> Just depends on chip and mobo. I'm perfectly stable with [email protected] 1.4v
> Nice! I see you took the leap on a 4930k. Looks like it's paying off!
> 
> On a unfortunate note I'm going to be sidelined to some extent. I severed a exterial tendon on my right middle finger and cannot move my right wrist.(extended splint) Supposed to have surgery Thurs. or Fri. Freaking cut on my knuckle only half inch long. Just got my rig together and some new toys. Sucks! I will be doing what i can with my lefft hand though!


Ouch! ..... yeah, left hand mousing for me is a joke.







. Hang tough bud, and a great new year to ya!

as for the 4930K, seems to be an okay one. 48 was a breeze with only 1.405V (load via offset) haven't tried 5.0 yet, but 4.9 is good at 1.45 +/-. Still need an updated bios on the r4be. My gskill 2666 ram doesn't do 2666.


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Ouch! ..... yeah, left hand mousing for me is a joke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Hang tough bud, and a great new year to ya!
> 
> as for the 4930K, seems to be an okay one. 48 was a breeze with only 1.405V (load via offset) haven't tried 5.0 yet, but 4.9 is good at 1.45 +/-. Still need an updated bios on the r4be. My gskill 2666 ram doesn't do 2666.


nice mate









my 4930k and R4BE is coming in 2 days I hope my chip will OC like that


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Ouch! ..... yeah, left hand mousing for me is a joke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Hang tough bud, and a great new year to ya!
> 
> as for the 4930K, seems to be an okay one. 48 was a breeze with only 1.405V (load via offset) haven't tried 5.0 yet, but 4.9 is good at 1.45 +/-. Still need an updated bios on the r4be. My gskill 2666 ram doesn't do 2666.


Pretty much the same as mine. tried 5ghz @ 1.465. It booted, but would bsod loading windows. I haven't tried using offset mode yet. 4.9 is good @ 1.45v, but haven't tested it fully. Once I sell my XFX 290, I may have to pick up a ti. Looking pretty sweet.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Ouch! ..... yeah, left hand mousing for me is a joke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Hang tough bud, and a great new year to ya!
> 
> as for the 4930K, seems to be an okay one. 48 was a breeze with only 1.405V (load via offset) haven't tried 5.0 yet, but 4.9 is good at 1.45 +/-. Still need an updated bios on the r4be. My gskill 2666 ram doesn't do 2666.


...with RAM, '...life is like a box of chocolate, you never know what you'll get next...' ...I have 3x G.Skill native 2666 sets...two will do 2800 / 2933 at stock DRAM voltage or mild extra-v, but the third gets cranky past 2680 even w/1.68v ...Happy New Year


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...with RAM, '...life is like a box of chocolate, you never know what you'll get next...' ...I have 3x G.Skill native 2666 sets...two will do 2800 / 2933 at stock DRAM voltage or mild extra-v, but the third gets cranky past 2680 even w/1.68v ...Happy New Year


looks like you got 3 good boxes of chocolate








A HNY to you too!


----------



## Jpmboy

Still working at this. broke 28K







. Time to try 3dmk11 extreme again.

jpmboy --- [email protected] --- gtx780 ti c sli -- 28098
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7753682


----------



## lilchronic

my physics score is really bad and i dont know why?.








http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7753143
im pretty sure it should not be this bad


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> my physics score is really bad and i dont know why?.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7753143
> im pretty sure it should not be this bad


Mine too... 3770k @ 4.9 Ghz, and 2000Mhz OC RAM.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7392785


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> my physics score is really bad and i dont know why?.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7753143
> im pretty sure it should not be this bad


...may be try raising VCCSA just a bit (not past 1.175v though), and/or relax some of your RAM timings (like 10-12-11-31 instead of 10-11-11-31, or even 10-11-12-29)...can't really tell re your exact setup but when I had stable tight RAM timings but not the Physics score I expected, I actually ran into error correction > not crashing yet, but starting to have trouble w/clean processing...just play around w/timings...also, 3rd timings in MemtweakIt...the first 4 are at 0 ?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Mine too... 3770k @ 4.9 Ghz, and 2000Mhz OC RAM.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7392785


i was getting around that yesterday and then today got 10k physics ? its worse

i guess it's time to reintall windows too many bsod's pushing 5.2ghz 5.3Ghz with tweaked timings on my 3570k









i was hoping some one knew a fix besides a re install .... if that will even work?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...may be try raising VCCSA just a bit (not past 1.175v though), and/or relax some of your RAM timings (like 10-12-11-31 instead of 10-11-11-31, or even 10-11-12-29)...can't really tell re your exact setup but when I had stable tight RAM timings but not the Physics score I expected, I actually ran into error correction > not crashing yet, but starting to have trouble w/clean processing...just play around w/timings...also, 3rd timings in MemtweakIt...the first 4 are at 0 ?


my firestrike runs is good and i didnt even tweak my mem yet just xmp profile


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> my firestrike runs is good and i didnt even tweak my mem yet just xmp profile


...usually, the tighter mem is, the better it is for Physics > until you hit error correction (ie the 1st value in primary timings at '9' rather than '10' can really help w/Physics)...just wondering if you run into error correction...how do the lasts two tests in 3d Mark 11 compare to other Ivy 3770K / 5 GHz w/2400 RAM ?...especially the last one mixes GPU VRAM w/system / CPU / RAM...asking whether both the last two or just the last test differ greatly from similar setups


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...usually, the tighter mem is, the better it is for Physics > until you hit error correction (ie the 1st value in primary timings at '9' rather than '10' can really help w/Physics)...just wondering if you run into error correction...how do the lasts two tests in 3d Mark 11 compare to other Ivy 3770K / 5 GHz w/2400 RAM ?...especially the last one mixes GPU VRAM w/system / CPU / RAM...asking whether both the last two or just the last test differ greatly from similar setups


compared to others my score is very bad for physics score i should be @ 13k+

here is my 3570k


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> my physics score is really bad and i dont know why?.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7753143
> im pretty sure it should not be this bad


make sure you're not getting Machine Check Errors with the OC (WHEA)... which I'm sure you already know about.

If you drop the multiplier one notch, and/or the ram OC does it improve?

edit: i only get ~ 11.6K with a [email protected]


----------



## danycyo




----------



## Jpmboy

I'm liking this kit









http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/3dmark+11+3dmark+score+extreme+preset/version+1.0.5/2+gpu


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I'm liking this kit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/3dmark+11+3dmark+score+extreme+preset/version+1.0.5/2+gpu


Congrats!
Unfortunately, I can't seem to get 3dmark11 to work right. Getting gui error. I've uninstalled and clean installed 3 times with no joy.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I'm liking this kit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/3dmark+11+3dmark+score+extreme+preset/version+1.0.5/2+gpu


...ooh la la







...Grats ! ...are your referring to a memory kit ? Looks more like an NOS or Turbo kit


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...ooh la la
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Grats ! ...are your referring to a memory kit ? Looks more like an NOS or Turbo kit


nah - the r4be/4930 package. my ram is still a dog.


----------



## hotrod717

Think I'm running into power issues. At lower cpu clocks the card seems to do a bit better , but once i clock up the cpu, I'm getting some artifacts at a previously stable clock and voltage on the gpu. Just having trouble believing that my 750w psu isn't cutting it. I need to get one of those kill-a-watt devices.
Uhg! This confirms it:

Doesn't take oc on gpu into consideration either.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Think I'm running into power issues. At lower cpu clocks the card seems to do a bit better , but once i clock up the cpu, I'm getting some artifacts at a previously stable clock and voltage on the gpu. Just having trouble believing that my 750w psu isn't cutting it. I need to get one of those kill-a-watt devices.


Up the voltage for cpu and VCCSA/VTT a tad and alittle more than a tad for the dram.

Most likely the dram voltage just needs to be upped.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Think I'm running into power issues. At lower cpu clocks the card seems to do a bit better , but once i clock up the cpu, I'm getting some artifacts at a previously stable clock and voltage on the gpu. Just having trouble believing that my 750w psu isn't cutting it. I need to get one of those kill-a-watt devices.
> Uhg! This confirms it:
> 
> Doesn't take oc on gpu into consideration either.


Wow - I would have thought a 750W good enough for a single gpu rig... but then again, you are pushing the limits!








This is getting some good reviews by the ICN crew, and is a real bargain. Should restock soon.


----------



## Jpmboy

Wooo... great bench weather in Penn today! -11C.

too bad I'll be moving snow most of the morning...


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Wow - I would have thought a 750W good enough for a single gpu rig... but then again, you are pushing the limits!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is getting some good reviews by the ICN crew, and is a real bargain. Should restock soon.


I procrastinated too long. That's exactly what I had been looking at. It was $169 w rebate a week or two before Christmas.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Wooo... great bench weather in Penn today! -11C.
> 
> too bad I'll be moving snow most of the morning...


Lol, crazy weather we've been having. Seems like more snow than we've had last 3 years put together. My better half is already getting tired of doing stuff for me. She is not happy about this snow!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Like wise bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any new scores for us?


Hey there









Unfortunately Murphy paid me a vist this morning ....... took out psu in a large white ball of cloud-like smoke with mobo ( powers up and runs but no LED poster ) and possibly 290 ( and no vid signal but has power )

Had to buy new 1200w silverstone , lucky had some ram to return and used those dollars toward PSU









At least my good 3930k survived









But i am reduced to Giga UP4 mobo . Have to relearn how to clock this again . Last time with 3820 couldnt get 125 strap or 2400 on ram......not looking very good


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Hey there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately Murphy paid me a vist this morning ....... took out psu in a large white ball of cloud-like smoke with mobo ( powers up and runs but no LED poster ) and possibly 290 ( and no vid signal but has power )
> 
> Had to buy new 1200w silverstone , lucky had some ram to return and used those dollars toward PSU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least my good 3930k survived
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But i am reduced to Giga UP4 mobo . Have to relearn how to clock this again . Last time with 3820 couldnt get 125 strap or 2400 on ram......not looking very good


That's some bad news. Exactly why I'm looking for a different psu. I remember you saying something about pushing and getting some artifacts? What was the psu that got smoked? Was it with your single 290?


----------



## darwing

Sweet, Didnt know this thread existed!







I'll submit my entry!

User: Darwing
3DMark Score: 11099 3dmark score
CPU: 4670k @ 4.3
GPU: 7970 XFX OC Black edition 1225/1625

all water cooled







with xs-pc waterblocks on cpu and GPU


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Hey there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately Murphy paid me a vist this morning ....... took out psu in a large white ball of cloud-like smoke with mobo ( powers up and runs but no LED poster ) and possibly 290 ( and no vid signal but has power )
> 
> Had to buy new 1200w silverstone , lucky had some ram to return and used those dollars toward PSU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least my good 3930k survived
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But i am reduced to Giga UP4 mobo . Have to relearn how to clock this again . Last time with 3820 couldnt get 125 strap or 2400 on ram......not looking very good


that is bad news indeed. i guess that's part of being a bencher. wish you well on your new build, Home.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> That's some bad news. Exactly why I'm looking for a different psu. I remember you saying something about pushing and getting some artifacts? What was the psu that got smoked? Was it with your single 290?


read about your accident, too. wish you recover soon, Rod.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> that is bad news indeed. i guess that's part of being a bencher. wish you well on your new build, Home.
> read about your accident, too. wish you recover soon, Rod.


Thanks brother, still plugging away one-handed. Thankfully I'm a lefty to begin with; all but mousing. Lol! Go to the surgeon today. I just want to get fixed and move forward. The waiting sucks.


----------



## ace ventura069

i thought i give it a shot to









ace ventura069 - - - i3770k @4.5 - - - gtx 770 sli - - - p17794
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7763510


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace ventura069*
> 
> i thought i give it a shot to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ace ventura069 - - - i3770k @4.5 - - - gtx 770 sli - - - p17794
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7763510



























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darwing*
> 
> Sweet, Didnt know this thread existed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll submit my entry!
> 
> User: Darwing
> 3DMark Score: 11099 3dmark score
> CPU: 4670k @ 4.3
> GPU: 7970 XFX OC Black edition 1225/1625
> 
> all water cooled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with xs-pc waterblocks on cpu and GPU


----------



## Jpmboy

Update: jpmboy -- [email protected] ---- GTX780Ti C SLI --- 28098
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7753682


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Update: jpmboy -- [email protected] ---- GTX780Ti C SLI --- 28098
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7753682
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## alancsalt

New: szeged -- [email protected] ---- GTX780Ti --- P18213
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> and again with some more memory clocks
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7765437



















@szeged


----------



## Durvelle27

Durvelle27 --- 8350 @ 4.8GHz --- GTX 780 1297/1502 --- P12981

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7765743


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Durvelle27 --- 8350 @ 4.8GHz --- GTX 780 1297/1502 --- P12981
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7765743


----------



## Jpmboy

update:

jpmboy -- [email protected] --- GTX780 TI C ---- 28333
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7769875


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> update:
> 
> jpmboy -- [email protected] --- GTX780 TI C ---- 28333
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7769875


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> update:
> 
> jpmboy -- [email protected] --- GTX780 TI C ---- 28333
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7769875


Woot Woot


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Woot Woot











I think i can take 3rd place in HOF..


----------



## Joa3d43

... sorry JPM, but let me help push you towards your #1st in HOF, I know you can do it

Joa3d43 -- 4960X @ 4.91 GHz -- 2x 780 Ti 1301 / 2006 -- SLI score 28503

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7771097

...4960X at above 4.9G with DDR 3 close to 2700' really wakes Ivy-E up


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ... sorry JPM, but let me help push you towards your #1st in HOF, I know you can do it
> 
> Joa3d43 -- 4960X @ 4.91 GHz -- 2x 780 Ti 1301 / 2006 -- SLI score 28503
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7771097
> 
> ...4960X at above 4.9G with DDR 3 close to 2700' really wakes Ivy-E up


Very niiiiiice


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ... sorry JPM, but let me help push you towards your #1st in HOF, I know you can do it
> 
> Joa3d43 -- 4960X @ 4.91 GHz -- 2x 780 Ti 1301 / 2006 -- SLI score 28503
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7771097
> ...4960X at above 4.9G with DDR 3 close to 2700' really wakes Ivy-E up


good run bud.







you need to work on that graphics score and use an approved driver...









http://www.3dmark.com/compare/3dm11/7769875/3dm11/7771097


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> good run bud. you need to work on that graphics score and use an approved driver...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/3dm11/7769875/3dm11/7771097


Approved drivers don't really matter, whichever drivers score better!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Approved drivers don't really matter, whichever drivers score better!


\

yeah - i know that, 'cept he's top 3 with an approved one!


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

28,000 plus with a two cards? Crazy stuff guys!


----------



## FtW 420

Oh, for hall of fame. That doesn't really mean much though, bugged scores still get in too easily. One in the top spot for firestrike single card right now, that isn't a single 660...









http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/fire+strike+3dmark+score+performance+preset/version+1.1/1+gpu


----------



## Joa3d43

...yeah, HOF is different, I usually don't do that, just HWBot...and this is the latest driver NVidia recommended for the 780Ti...hopefully, they make them WHQL soon. ...I only had these cards for a short while and they're still air-cooled until I have the time to install the w-c parts, and also my RIVE BE finally comes in ? W / O water-cooling, these Classies have to stay at 1.25v; w/ water-cooling I probably go up to 1.4v +-, depending on observed temps....i

The runs I just did (for HWBot) are really about using the 4960X' IPC advantage...the chip itself can bench at 5 GHz / 2666 but I also tested the IPC out to be stable to at least DDR3 2800...so I'm tiptoeing my way there w/BCLK


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Oh, for hall of fame. That doesn't really mean much though, bugged scores still get in too easily. One in the top spot for firestrike single card right now, that isn't a single 660...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/fire+strike+3dmark+score+performance+preset/version+1.1/1+gpu


Yeah - i noticed that one the other day. Someone posted that he is Finnish (it's tri-sli) and that he emailed FM for a correction. No doubt, you need to check the veracity of the scores in HOF. In the short time I've been playing with this stuff, I've, unfortunately, seen too many that take too long to correct. One that I logged a "ticket" on was removed after a few days. But, for a WW automated system, it's pretty good!

Don't forget, in the US a 20% failure rate on a website is "acceptable".


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...yeah, HOF is different, I usually don't do that, just HWBot...and this is the latest driver NVidia recommended for the 780Ti...hopefully, they make them WHQL soon. ...I only had these cards for a short while and *they're still air-cooled* until I have the time to install the w-c parts, and also my RIVE BE finally comes in ? W / O water-cooling, these Classies have to stay at 1.25v; w/ water-cooling I probably go up to 1.4v +-, depending on observed temps....i
> 
> The runs I just did (for HWBot) are really about using the 4960X' IPC advantage...the chip itself can bench at 5 GHz / 2666 but I also tested the IPC out to be stable to at least DDR3 2800...so I'm tiptoeing my way there w/BCLK


once water cooled - you'll leap ahead!
I'm certainly not catching your score - no way I'm electrocuting this 4930K ! (chicken..







) 1.488 idle, 1.52V loaded for 4.9. Not a "golden" chip.

I did just turn this: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7774950


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> once water cooled - you'll leap ahead!
> I'm certainly not catching your score - no way I'l electrocuting this 4930K ! (chicken..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) 1.488 idle, 1.52V loaded for 4.9. Not a "golden" chip.
> 
> I did just turn this: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7774950


NICE run there, JPM ! Are your cards water-cooled or air-cooled ? I'm finally trying out some 'uni-blocks' as the Classies' fan-assembly body has a cold-plate underneath...may yet order EK blocks but w/ a pile of GPUs I have on different machines, the time has come to get good w/ uni-blocks


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ... sorry JPM, but let me help push you towards your #1st in HOF, I know you can do it
> 
> Joa3d43 -- 4960X @ 4.91 GHz -- 2x 780 Ti 1301 / 2006 -- SLI score 28503
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7771097
> 
> ...4960X at above 4.9G with DDR 3 close to 2700' really wakes Ivy-E up
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> NICE run there, JPM ! Are your cards water-cooled or air-cooled ? I'm finally trying out some 'uni-blocks' as the Classies' fan-assembly body has a cold-plate underneath...may yet order EK blocks but w/ a pile of GPUs I have on different machines, the time has come to get good w/ uni-blocks


Water cooled. I did notice that the phase inductors (?) "eR33" things, will get very hot. I'm sure most folks are cooking these well above 70C. With active air cooling (EK blocks do not cover these) I can keep them <65C with 1.48+V gpu, and 1.8V vram.
Very interesting about the stock coldplate (as i was removing them to put the WBs on) is how one might use it - like you suggest- with any number of heat transfer techs.


----------



## Jpmboy

might as well update:

jpmboy -- [email protected] --- GTX 780 Ti Classified --- 28431
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7774950


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Approved drivers don't really matter, whichever drivers score better!


i was getting better gpu score's on the 331.82 drivers


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Water cooled. I did notice that the phase inductors (?) "eR33" things, will get very hot. I'm sure most folks are cooking these well above 70C. With active air cooling (EK blocks do not cover these) I can keep them <65C with 1.48+V gpu, and 1.8V vram.
> Very interesting about the stock coldplate (as i was removing them to put the WBs on) is how one might use it - like you suggest- with any number of heat transfer techs.


....here is a pic from HardwareAsylum of the cold plate with fan-assembly off.



...right now, with ACX cooler still on the Classies, I mounted a 'Silent Typhoon' 3k rpm fan vertically behind the cards, but pulling instead of pushing air...seems to work great helping to excavate the hot hair out...when I mount the uni-blocks later, I probably keep that arrangement on the back to help the VRMs


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ....here is a pic from HardwareAsylum of the cold plate with fan-assembly off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...right now, with ACX cooler still on the Classies, I mounted a 'Silent Typhoon' 3k rpm fan vertically behind the cards, but pulling instead of pushing air...seems to work great helping to excavate the hot hair out...when I mount the uni-blocks later, I probably keep that arrangement on the back to help the VRMs


see the little guy i circled in red... that;s the hottest thing on the board outside thr EK water block


think mounting passive heat sink/spreader would help? or hurt?


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> see the little guy i circled in red... that;s the hottest thing on the board outside thr EK water block
> 
> 
> think mounting passive heat sink/spreader would help? or hurt?


...may be an improvement, but I think mounting an active fan right over the spot but angled (for flow) should help even w/o heatsinks, though with them (and that Fuji pad stuff folks mention a lot), even better...can you get a good fan close enough ? (my system is 'open' / no case)


----------



## yknot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ... sorry JPM, but let me help push you towards your #1st in HOF, I know you can do it
> 
> Joa3d43 -- 4960X @ 4.91 GHz -- 2x 780 Ti 1301 / 2006 -- SLI score 28503


I can get slightly more but this is my max. Your Physics score is amazing and I'm sure you have more in the tank














.............. Are you using the RIVBE mbd for your cpu and ram?

Anyhoo.................

3960X @ 5.47 (SS), mem 2431/T1. RIVE mbd. 2 x Ti Classys @ 1385 / 2150 with an EVbot on "Skyn3t" bios using AB, beta 18, with 331.93 dvrs.

G 38080 P 17159 C 15235.............. SLI score 28570.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7776685


----------



## Jpmboy

Guess i should try the beta driver... I'm getting higher graphics and physics than ynot, but lower combined score.
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7774950


----------



## yknot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Guess i should try the beta driver... I'm getting higher graphics and physics than ynot, but lower combined score.
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7774950


Need to Know if you are using the Black Edition mbd and which beta driver do you mean? If it is the BE do you get higher mem values and does it make a difference?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yknot*
> 
> Need to Know if you are using the Black Edition mbd and which beta driver do you mean? If it is the BE do you get higher mem values and does it make a difference?


nv driver .93, i'm on .82. yes, i'm using the r4be. (in my sig)


----------



## yknot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> nv driver .93, i'm on .82. yes, i'm using the r4be. (in my sig)


Sorry to labour the point but do you think you are getting better Physics because of higher ram values that the BE mbd gives? I've read other posts that tend to lend truth to this statement. Do you think so also?

I'm just curious..........









PS
My 28570 score was on the .93 drivers.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yknot*
> 
> Sorry to labour the point but do you think you are getting better Physics because of higher ram values that the BE mbd gives? I've read other posts that tend to lend truth to this statement. Do you think so also?
> 
> I'm just curious..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS
> My 28570 score was on the .93 drivers.


Yeah, i saw that you were using the .93 beta driver. Thats what i was saying in the earlier post.

Not sure why ... Maybe a combo of this [email protected] and the BE mobo?


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yknot*
> 
> I can get slightly more but this is my max. Your Physics score is amazing and I'm sure you have more in the tank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .............. Are you using the RIVBE mbd for your cpu and ram?
> 
> Anyhoo.................
> 
> 3960X @ 5.47 (SS), mem 2431/T1. RIVE mbd. 2 x Ti Classys @ 1385 / 2150 with an EVbot on "Skyn3t" bios using AB, beta 18, with 331.93 dvrs.
> 
> G 38080 P 17159 C 15235.............. SLI score 28570.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7776685


Great run yknot !







...re your queries, my RIVE BE was supposed to be here a month ago (







), so for now, I took my 3970X out of the regular RIVE and put the 4960X in..."supposedly", my RIVE BE arrives this week....

Compared to my SB-E, the Ivy-E obviously runs a bit slower but gets more done per cycle re IPC...my RAM speed was just shy of DDR3 2700 for my last run above, though there is a bit of headroom left. Ivy-E plus RAM at 2666+ is what really helps Physics scores...once the RIVE BE gets here, I hope to find a bit more - and of course the 780 Ti Classies will be water-cooled via Uni-blocks.

As to the dirver, I think we're running the same one...haven't really looked at other drivers, just went to NVidia, plugged in my GPU info and that's what it came up with on top of the list as the latest









5.47 on SB-E is a lot / great - how are you cooling it ?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> i was getting better gpu score's on the 331.82 drivers


me too. the .93 driver was giving me all sorts of headaches.


----------



## yknot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> 5.47 on SB-E is a lot / great - how are you cooling it ?


I've had a Single Stage for a few years and hooked it up to my reliable 3960X which I've had for quite some time now.

Might try the .82 drivers as well.


----------



## yknot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> Great run yknot !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...re your queries, my RIVE BE was supposed to be here a month ago (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), so for now, I took my 3970X out of the regular RIVE and put the 4960X in


One last question...............What bios are you running on the RIVE with your 4960X?


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yknot*
> 
> One last question...............What bios are you running on the RIVE with your 4960X?


...for SB-E > 4206

...for Ivy-E > 4502 (and trying out 4702)

...getting worried that our BIOS updates will become an issue, what with Shamino (and others like Andre Yang) leaving ROG Asus


----------



## yknot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...for SB-E > 4206
> 
> ...for Ivy-E > 4502 (and trying out 4702)
> 
> ...getting worried that our BIOS updates will become an issue, what with Shamino (and others like Andre Yang) leaving ROG Asus


If they're moving on..............hmmmm?









I'm still on 4403 but I do have a 4930 and 4702 bios handy............









Thanx.


----------



## Durvelle27

Durvelle27 --- FX-8350 @ 5.1 --- GTX 780 1300/1824 --- P13462



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7782882


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yknot*
> 
> If they're moving on..............hmmmm?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still on 4403 but I do have a 4930 and 4702 bios handy............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanx.


...s.th. going on over there at ROG Asus, no ? > http://www.overclock.net/t/1444874/hwbot-shamino-leaves-asus-follows-andreyang-in-retirement


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...s.th. going on over there at ROG Asus, no ? > http://www.overclock.net/t/1444874/hwbot-shamino-leaves-asus-follows-andreyang-in-retirement


Wonder if we'll see them working for Gigabyte or MSI in 6 to 12 months or maybe they'll work together with Vince/Kingpin at EVGA?

The "retirement" could be ASUS has some sort of "transfer clause" on them?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Wonder if we'll see them working for Gigabyte or MSI in 6 to 12 months or maybe they'll work together with Vince/Kingpin at EVGA?
> 
> The "retirement" could be ASUS has some sort of "transfer clause" on them?


Shamino was at Evga before going to Asus at the end of the socket 1366 era, that is pretty much why Evga was late to the game with p67 boards & still haven't caught up to the others again. Shammy does do a great bios!

Hopefully the rest of the bios team at Asus was paying attention & can keep up... & hopefully we do see Shamino back at at it again somewhere!


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Wonder if we'll see them working for Gigabyte or MSI in 6 to 12 months or maybe they'll work together with Vince/Kingpin at EVGA?
> 
> The "retirement" could be ASUS has some sort of "transfer clause" on them?


...I think you're right...and Shammy used to work at EVGA ( remember the X58?) ...but with likely NDA and non-compete clauses, they'll probably keep their cards close to the chest for a bit...


----------



## Mydog

I hope Shamino/Peter goes back to EVGA and makes another mobo like the X58 Classified and SR-2








But he also might team up with Nicshih over at Asrock but that's unlikely I think, doesn't Asus own Asrock?


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> I hope Shamino/Peter goes back to EVGA and makes another mobo like the X58 Classified and SR-2


...that would be quite something ! Or even if they end up at MSI > can you imagine 'Lightning' mobos ?









The thing seems to be that the 'mobile market' is taking chunks out of the lower end of traditional PCs (> revenues), and the money seems to be in GPUs (witness Titan, Ares 2, KingPin 780 Ti etc) ...so may be the mobo guys are getting fewer internal resources...yet w / o a great mobo BIOS, your $1k + - GPU won't run as well...

...or may be they 'retired' as it was just 'burn-out' trying to get Ivy-E to please the OC community that doesn't do sub-zero


----------



## 1SaLVaToRe

1SaLVaToRe --- i7 3770K @ 4.5 --- GTX 770 2 way sli --- P 17884

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7764843


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Durvelle27 --- FX-8350 @ 5.1 --- GTX 780 1300/1824 --- P13462
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7782882



















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1SaLVaToRe*
> 
> 1SaLVaToRe --- i7 3770K @ 4.5 --- GTX 770 2 way sli --- P 17884
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7764843
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Forceman

New Entry

Forceman - - - i7 4770K @ 4.5 - - - R9 290X @ 1175/1500 - - - P16746

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7802735



Never bothered to try 3DMark 11 before - decided to do a tess off run.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> New Entry
> 
> Forceman - - - i7 4770K @ 4.5 - - - R9 290X @ 1175/1500 - - - P16746
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7802735
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never bothered to try 3DMark 11 before - decided to do a tess off run.


























OP for Single GPU FireStrike
Hi and welcome from 3DMark11


----------



## TheBaron

Update
TheBaron --- 3960x @ 5.2 --- GTX TITAN --- P18412



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7811143


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBaron*
> 
> Update
> TheBaron --- 3960x @ 5.2 --- GTX TITAN --- P18412
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7811143


----------



## Roboyto

Roboyto | 4770k 4.5GHz | 8GBx2 Dominator Platinum 2400MHz | XFX BE R9 290 1205/1475 | Tesselation *OFF*

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7818103



CPU with Antec 620 and GPU with stock blower...for now


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roboyto*
> 
> Roboyto | 4770k 4.5GHz | 8x2GB Dominator Platinum 2400MHz | XFX BE R9 290 1205/1475 | Tesselation *OFF*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7818103
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CPU with Antec 620 and GPU with stock blower...for now


----------



## Mydog

780 TI Classified in the bench, nothing special just testing with water cooling.

Mydog - i7 3960X @ 5.0 GHz - GTX 780 TI Classified SLI @ 1337/1948 Mhz - P27505

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7820732


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> 780 TI Classified in the bench, nothing special just testing with water cooling.
> 
> Mydog - i7 3960X @ 5.0 GHz - GTX 780 TI Classified SLI @ 1337/1948 Mhz - P27505
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7820732
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## DullBoi

Dullboi | 3930K 4.4Ghz 32GB G.Skill ARES 2133Mhz | 2 x Powercolor R9 290 1065/1433Mhz | Tesselation *OFF*



Edit : http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7823884


----------



## alancsalt

@Dullboi But I need a validation link/URL..


----------



## DullBoi

Its done. sorry bout that


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DullBoi*
> 
> Dullboi | 3930K 4.4Ghz 32GB G.Skill ARES 2133Mhz | 2 x Powercolor R9 290 1065/1433Mhz | Tesselation *OFF*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit : http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7823884


----------



## DullBoi

An small update if I may

Dullboi | 3930K 4.6Ghz 32GB G.Skill ARES 2133Mhz | 2 x Powercolor R9 290 1060/1480Mhz | Tesselation *OFF* | P24059

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7825234


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DullBoi*
> 
> An small update if I may
> 
> Dullboi | 3930K 4.6Ghz 32GB G.Skill ARES 2133Mhz | 2 x Powercolor R9 290 1060/1480Mhz | Tesselation *OFF* | P24059
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7825234
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Roboyto

Did some more tweaking to pull 5MHz more on core, and a whopping 800MHz additional on the RAM! 6.8GHz, go Hynix!









Roboyt0 | i7 4770k 4.5GHz | 2x8GB Dominator Platinum 2400MHz | XFX BE R9 290 1220/1700 | P17316 Tesselation *OFF*



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7832947

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/w5xrv/


----------



## TheBaron

Update








TheBaron --- 3960x @ 5.3 --- GTX TITAN @1477/1877 --- P19049



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7838970


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roboyto*
> 
> Did some more tweaking to pull 5MHz more on core, and a whopping 800MHz additional on the RAM! 6.8GHz, go Hynix!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roboyt0 | i7 4770k 4.5GHz | 2x8GB Dominator Platinum 2400MHz | XFX BE R9 290 1220/1700 | P17316 Tesselation *OFF*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7832947
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/w5xrv/




















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBaron*
> 
> Update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheBaron --- 3960x @ 5.3 --- GTX TITAN @1477/1877 --- P19049
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7838970


----------



## staffy007

about time I put a couple up wit my 680's

staffy007 [email protected] 4.9ghz 2x2gb dominator gt 2000mhz 1x gtx 680 lightning 1254/1302/1702 score; 12017
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7776419

staffy007 [email protected] 2x2gb dominator gt 2000mhz 2x gtx 680 lightning 1267/1332/1702 score; 17925
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7777623


----------



## Hillguy

A little ugrade from the 580's









Hillguy --- 3960X @ 5.145 --- GTX 780Ti Tri Sli --- P32486

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7843785


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Its not top 30 but my best single 760 to date

HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 760 Hawk 1385 / 4004 @ 1.3vc *P10731*











******** http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7839143 ***********


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hillguy*
> 
> A little ugrade from the 580's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hillguy --- 3960X @ 5.145 --- GTX 780Ti Tri Sli --- P32486
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7843785










WELL DONE No 1 TRI P score


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staffy007*
> 
> about time I put a couple up wit my 680's
> 
> staffy007 [email protected] 4.9ghz 2x2gb dominator gt 2000mhz 1x gtx 680 lightning 1254/1302/1702 score; 12017
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7776419
> 
> staffy007 [email protected] 2x2gb dominator gt 2000mhz 2x gtx 680 lightning 1267/1332/1702 score; 17925
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7777623




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hillguy*
> 
> A little ugrade from the 580's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hillguy --- 3960X @ 5.145 --- GTX 780Ti Tri Sli --- P32486
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7843785
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Its not top 30 but my best single 760 to date
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 760 Hawk 1385 / 4004 @ 1.3vc *P10731*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Where's ya URL?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Sorry its been awhile mate









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7839143


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Sorry its been awhile mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7839143


----------



## lilchronic

lilchronic - I7 4770k @ 4.7Ghz - 780TI classified @ 1411 / 3951 - P 17791
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7844183


----------



## BradleyW

Is this score normal?

3D Mark 11
Performance Preset
GPU's Stock
CPU 4.5GHz HT

Graphics Score = 28,539

GT1 = 128
GT2 = 146
GT3 = 187
GT4 = 82

Physics = 13,400
Combined = 10,500

Thank you.

Combined seems low to me.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> lilchronic - I7 4770k @ 4.7Ghz - 780TI classified @ 1411 / 3951 - P 17791
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7844183


----------



## Jpmboy

A little quick - air cooled - fun with this 780 Kingpin. Stock voltage and bios (really just OOB). Waterblock hopefully arrives in a week...

jpmboy --- [email protected] (crap new chip) -- GTX780 KP --- 17938
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7875333


edit: weird that this driver is not approved. It use to be.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> A little quick - air cooled - fun with this 780 Kingpin. Stock voltage and bios (really just OOB). Waterblock hopefully arrives in a week...
> 
> jpmboy --- [email protected] (crap new chip) -- GTX780 KP --- 17938
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7875333
> 
> 
> edit: weird that this driver is not approved. It use to be.


----------



## SDhydro

UPDATE sdhydro - I7 2600k @ 5.4ghz --- GTX 780 @ 1542/3348 - P 16487

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7878767


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> UPDATE sdhydro - I7 2600k @ 5.4ghz --- GTX 780 @ 1542/3348 - P 16487
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7878767
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Got some new ram and it definitely is helping out my Physics score:



Paid $70 off of Kijiji, probably over paid $20 imo. But seeing the results make it a lot better.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Got some new ram and it definitely is helping out my Physics score:
> 
> 
> 
> Paid $70 off of Kijiji, probably over paid $20 imo. But seeing the results make it a lot better.


Better off with moar physics than trying to bash some more vcore and clocks outta that poor Titan


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Better off with moar physics than trying to bash some more vcore and clocks outta that poor Titan


Nothing compared to what he did to the 480.....


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Nothing compared to what he did to the 480.....


LooooLz









Makes us look rather conservative .........


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

*UPDATE / OLD SCORE*

HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 660ti TRI SLI 1163/1163/[email protected] *21016*



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6547990


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> *UPDATE / OLD SCORE*
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 660ti TRI SLI 1163/1163/[email protected] *21016*
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6547990


Nice!

Hopefully I can over 20,000P with my new Kingpin. Here is another Physics run just shy of 5GHz:


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Nice!
> 
> Hopefully I can over 20,000P with my new Kingpin. Here is another Physics run just shy of 5GHz:


Holy cl8 @2400 batman








20k pscore eh Like to see that








Well ive been rebenching my 760's and 660ti's...... AGAIN







Made some very improved scores







but not so many points








After the RIVE mobo fiasco







this ones settled in quite nicely THANK GAWD
Now nearly got the funds together for 2nd wb for sapphy 290 and qdc's and some 90 deg bends ....... Get these 290's really honkin


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

*NEW SCORE*

HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2428 Leadtek 660ti SLI 1215 / [email protected]@1.212v *P17151*











http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7886842

Mean bios with 193% power level and extra .050mv . Best clock 1267mhz thats 300mhz over stock









Just realised nowhere near top 30 bummer


----------



## [CyGnus]

HOMECINEMA-PC and MrTOOSHORT congrats on those great scores


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC and MrTOOSHORT congrats on those great scores


There you are . Where have you been lately ?

HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2428 Hawk 760 SLI 1372/[email protected] *P18051*











http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7875874

What do you think of that eh ?


----------



## [CyGnus]

HOMECINEMA-PC well you know me i dont have anything new to show so no scores for me, still have the 280X which i did 14300 marks and i am liking it very much (much better compared to the SLI 760's i had though they gave me a bit more score) i am just enjoying the system for a change








But i see you dont stop those benches and keep it up they are so nice to see


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

This isn't an update...just seeing what my _not as good_ Titan can do:

*3970x @5.3GHz -- GTX TITAN @1424MHz /1863MHz -- 18,981P:*



*http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7887559*

Pretty happy about the cpu and combined score!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC well you know me i dont have anything new to show so no scores for me, still have the 280X which i did 14300 marks and i am liking it very much (much better compared to the SLI 760's i had though they gave me a bit more score) i am just enjoying the system for a change
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But i see you dont stop those benches and keep it up they are so nice to see


No problem man , If i can bench it i will .......









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> This isn't an update...just seeing what my _not as good_ Titan can do:
> 
> *3970x @5.3GHz -- GTX TITAN @1424MHz /1863MHz -- 18,981P:*
> 
> 
> 
> *http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7887559*
> 
> Pretty happy about the cpu and combined score!


CL 8 i want some CL 8


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> No problem man , If i can bench it i will .......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CL 8 i want some CL 8


Gotta keep your eyes open for some nice PSC sticks!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Got some new ram and it definitely is helping out my Physics score:
> 
> Paid $70 off of Kijiji, probably over paid $20 imo. But seeing the results make it a lot better.


... what RAM is that?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ... what RAM is that?


Just above your post, some nice PSC sticks...


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Just above your post, some nice PSC sticks...


WANT . Where does a oztralian GET some........


----------



## FtW 420

No such things new in stores anymore, they are EOL, have to find the used kits.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Just above your post, some nice PSC sticks...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WANT . Where does a oztralian GET some........
Click to expand...

You'll be looking for these then?

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?260358-PSC-based-memory-list

@FtW 420, is this like with the Kingpin ram, where the ram is only better than others under LN2, or are PSC chip ramkits better underwater and on air too?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> You'll be looking for these then?
> 
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?260358-PSC-based-memory-list
> 
> @FtW 420, is this like with the Kingpin ram, where the ram is only better than others under LN2, or are PSC chip ramkits better underwater and on air too?


It does well with air/passive cooling & scales pretty well with voltage, although to really push the voltage more extreme cooling is nice. Most of the time for clocks like 2400mhz c7 - c9 air is all that is needed, for 2600mhz + c6 that is likely frozen.


----------



## alancsalt

Hmmm, the new GPU-Z reads your graphics memory..

http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2329/techpowerup-gpu-z-v0-7-6/


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> You'll be looking for these then?
> 
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?260358-PSC-based-memory-list
> 
> @FtW 420, is this like with the Kingpin ram, where the ram is only better than others under LN2, or are PSC chip ramkits better underwater and on air too?


super! thanks for the link. I think i have an old set of those gskill's here some where (but only 2 sticks I'm sure)

Hey - is there a way to query the memory stick for the chip manufacturer? like the exe for video cards?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> super! thanks for the link. I think i have an old set of those gskill's here some where (but only 2 sticks I'm sure)
> 
> Hey - is there a way to query the memory stick for the chip manufacturer? like the exe for video cards?


For gskill ddr3 check the serial #, if it has xxxx1040xxxxxx they have PSC ICs under the hood.


----------



## Jpmboy

I can't FIND the darn things... (not the first).

... you know, they'll be in the last place I look.


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy -- [email protected] -- GTX780 Ti KPE --- 19334

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7907727
wooo... should be able to get this cpu higher. only a few days old...


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> *UPDATE / OLD SCORE*
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 660ti TRI SLI 1163/1163/[email protected] *21016*
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6547990




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy -- [email protected] -- GTX780 Ti KPE --- 19334
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7907727
> wooo... should be able to get this cpu higher. only a few days old...




















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> *NEW SCORE*
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2428 Leadtek 660ti SLI 1215 / [email protected]@1.212v *P17151*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7886842
> 
> Mean bios with 193% power level and extra .050mv . Best clock 1267mhz thats 300mhz over stock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just realised nowhere near top 30 bummer


----------



## andressergio

Ok Guys here goes mine

andressergio -- [email protected] HT -- 3x [email protected] 1378Core Water--- 23877

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7037543


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andressergio*
> 
> Ok Guys here goes mine
> 
> andressergio -- [email protected] HT -- 3x [email protected] 1378Core Water--- 23877
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7037543
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## zoomer-fodder

i got some marks http://pix.academ.org/img/2014/02/03/4d3da3fddfbbfb7495c4b4a62747e95e.png

3DMark11 Extreme Preset X10445 Points. My 3D11 registration key cant be valid, and i cant validate this on 3dmark.com
This is 2-way SLI GTX780


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoomer-fodder*
> 
> i got some marks http://pix.academ.org/img/2014/02/03/4d3da3fddfbbfb7495c4b4a62747e95e.png
> 
> 3DMark11 Extreme Preset X10445 Points.
> This is 2-way SLI GTX780


Use the free version to get a "Performance" score. Then post the URL. This thread is for Performance scores anyway, not "Extreme".


----------



## GhostDog99

*GhostDog99 -- 3930k @ 5GHz -- GTX 780 TI KPE 1450 / 2025 -- 18889*

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7920200

http://s213.photobucket.com/user/mhkushi/media/3DMark11-3930k-GTX780TI18889.png.html


----------



## USFORCES

Nice score buddy


----------



## zoomer-fodder

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7818412 - [P22443]
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7736969 - [P22782]
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7742167 - [P22861]


----------



## zoomer-fodder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Use the free version to get a "Performance" score. Then post the URL. This thread is for Performance scores anyway, not "Extreme".


i do it, but not with clocks on Extreme Preset was used.


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> Nice score buddy


thanks mate

3dmark 11 always gives me problems

cant even run it with the CPU @ 5.2GHz

my CPU Score is not good to low


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> *GhostDog99 -- 3930k @ 5GHz -- GTX 780 TI KPE 1450 / 2025 -- 18889*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7920200
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s213.photobucket.com/user/mhkushi/media/3DMark11-3930k-GTX780TI18889.png.html




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoomer-fodder*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7818412 - [P22443]
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7736969 - [P22782]
> *http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7742167 - [P22861]*



















You made it into the Top Thirty.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> Nice score buddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks mate
> 
> 3dmark 11 always gives me problems
> 
> cant even run it with the CPU @ 5.2GHz
> 
> my CPU Score is not good to low
Click to expand...

Presumptuous of me, but could indicate 5.2 not stable enough. If 5.1 gave better results you gotta go with that for 3DMark11 alone maybe. Best P score is all that matters.


----------



## GhostDog99

I was looking and cant find a top 30 3DMark Extreme thread

maybe someone should start one


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Presumptuous of me, but could indicate 5.2 not stable enough. If 5.1 gave better results you gotta go with that for 3DMark11 alone maybe. Best P score is all that matters.


yup that's right

but it just gets too me that every other benchmark runs good @ 5.2GHz the only one that wont run it is 3DMark 11


----------



## alancsalt

My three chips were all the same really, only ran 3DM11 @ 5070MHz max. Anything more and physics or combined would fail. The 3970X gave a bit better score because of the extra cache.

This is my best shot:
http://hwbot.org/submission/2424574_

I'd have to go for extreme cold to do better. That score is done on water in the sub-tropics.

The top score on the bot:
http://hwbot.org/submission/2221250_nickshih_3dmark11___performance_4x_geforce_gtx_580_27928_marks


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> My three chips were all the same really, only ran 3DM11 @ 5070MHz max. Anything more and physics or combined would fail. The 3970X gave a bit better score because of the extra cache.


the funny thing is I can run it @ 5.1GHz and get a better Physics Score

but my Combined Score will go down even with the GPU @ the same clocks

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/3dm11/7923061/3dm11/7920394


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> I was looking and cant find a top 30 3DMark Extreme thread
> 
> maybe someone should start one


You said it first, so it has to be you now!


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> You said it first, so it has to be you now!


I would but im not good at spreadsheets and thing like that


----------



## alancsalt

Only one point gained for a 100MHz on the CPU. Well, you're certainly not "bottlenecking" those GPUs.








Yeah. Not much to be gained with the cpu. What you gain in one test there you're losing in another.
Add cold or try to squeeze the GPUs for more...

Ah, combined. I can't work out what that really measures. They say "a combined GPU/CPU test", but try finding a correlation with your other two scores. What can raise your combined score? I sure haven't worked it out.

@Jpmboy suggested a 3DMark11 Extreme thread a short while ago. You could offer him your support


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Only one point gained for a 100MHz on the CPU. Well, you're certainly not "bottlenecking" those GPUs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. Not much to be gained with the cpu. What you gain in one test there you're losing in another.
> Add cold or try to squeeze the GPUs for more...
> 
> Ah, combined. I can't work out what that really measures. They say "a combined GPU/CPU test", but try finding a correlation with your other two scores. What can raise your combined score? I sure haven't worked it out.
> 
> [*@]Jpmboy[/@] suggested a 3DMark11 Extreme thread a short while ago. You could offer him your support*










I need it !


----------



## Jpmboy

Here ya go:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1464813/3d-mark-11-extreme-top-30

Ghostdog - care to help updating? Right now I'm doing FS-E, FS multicard, and Heaven.


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Here ya go:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1464813/3d-mark-11-extreme-top-30
> 
> Ghostdog - care to help updating? Right now I'm doing FS-E, FS multicard, and Heaven.


ya no problem I will help mate


----------



## TheBaron

TheBaron --- 3960X @ 5.3 --- GTX 780 Ti KPE --- P19173

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7930269



Just barely over my Titan score







crashes every time in a combined test, everything else goes fine.


----------



## Bloodbath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBaron*
> 
> TheBaron --- 3960X @ 5.3 --- GTX 780 Ti KPE --- P19173
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7930269
> 
> 
> 
> Just barely over my Titan score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crashes every time in a combined test, everything else goes fine.


what Vcore are you putting through your CPU to push 5.3ghz? Sorry my bad I was looking at on my phone and didnt see the CPUZ screener.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBaron*
> 
> TheBaron --- 3960X @ 5.3 --- GTX 780 Ti KPE --- P19173
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7930269
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just barely over my Titan score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crashes every time in a combined test, everything else goes fine.


----------



## Durvelle27

Durvelle27 --- i7-4770 @ 4.152GHz --- GTX 780 1300/1824 --- P14627



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7935442


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Durvelle27 --- i7-4770 @ 4.152GHz --- GTX 780 1300/1824 --- P14627
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7935442


You had P12981 with the FX-8350, you now have P14627 with a 4770K. Is that difference all down to the processor?


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> You had P12981 with the FX-8350, you now have P14627 with a 4770K. Is that difference all down to the processor?


Yes it is


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

*UPDATE*

HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2436 R9 290 CF on wasser @ 1250 @1480 *26967* Asus 290x PT1T bios Tess off ..... so close to 27k.......











http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7936765

Im Baaaaack


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> *UPDATE*
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2436 R9 290 CF on wasser @ 1250 @1480 *26967* Asus 290x PT1T bios Tess off ..... so close to 27k.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7936765
> 
> Im Baaaaack


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> You had P12981 with the FX-8350, you now have P14627 with a 4770K. Is that difference all down to the processor?


It was actually 13,462 with 780 + 8350


----------



## alancsalt

I must have missed that one...

OK, not that drastic..

Have you got that link? I'll shift the 8350 up..


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> I must have missed that one...
> 
> OK, not that drastic..
> 
> Have you got that link? I'll shift the 8350 up..


I believe its already on the list


----------



## alancsalt

You're right. I had three entries for you... fixed,,


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> You're right. I had three entries for you... fixed,,


Yea

FX-8350 + GTX 780
FX-8350 + R9 290
i7-4770 + GTX 780
Should also be one for FX-8350 + HD 7970


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

*UPDATE*

HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2436 R9 290 CF on wasser @ 1265 @1500 *27149*
Asus 290x PT1T bios Tess off .....











http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7937211

Broke that 27k


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> *UPDATE*
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2436 R9 290 CF on wasser @ 1265 @1500 *27149*
> Asus 290x PT1T bios Tess off .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7937211
> 
> Broke that 27k


----------



## Mydog

Mydog - i7 3960X @ 5.1 GHz - GTX 780 TI Classified @ 1493/2036 Mhz - P19625

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7940788


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Mydog - i7 3960X @ 5.1 GHz - GTX 780 TI Classified @ 1493/2036 Mhz - P19625
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7940788











We have a new no1 on single card !








NICE ONE


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have a new no1 on single card !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NICE ONE



















Thanks mate









Time to start testing my second 780 Ti Classy


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Mydog - i7 3960X @ 5.1 GHz - GTX 780 TI Classified @ 1493/2036 Mhz - P19625
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7940788
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Mydog

Anyone noticed a big difference between the 1.0.5 version and the new 1.0.132??

Just ran a test with the new version and got almost the same score


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Anyone noticed a big difference between the 1.0.5 version and the new 1.0.132??
> 
> Just ran a test with the new version and got almost the same score


Not yet , will investigate


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

So I just got a score that should be #22 single GPU (17145) but for some reason I can't claim the bench as mine and it doesn't appear under my results.

How can I fix this?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> So I just got a score that should be #22 single GPU (17145) but for some reason I can't claim the bench as mine and it doesn't appear under my results.
> 
> How can I fix this?


If you were signed in when the result was submitted it should be in your results, & then you can edit your name onto it.
If it got submitted anonymously & you saved the validation file it can be uploaded again into your account.
If subbed anon. & then you closed the 3dmark11 window without saving the validation, there's nothing you can do but run it again. You should save screenshots as well, a screen with all matching scores & subscores is decent proof that it is yours, & is required for the thread.


----------



## marc0053

marc0053 -- i7 3970x @ 5.2GHz -- GTX 780 Ti -- 1489MHz / 3947MHz - score 19172
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7947910


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> marc0053 -- i7 3970x @ 5.27GHz -- GTX 780 Ti -- 1489MHz / 3947MHz - score 19172
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7947910
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



















A trail of validations today!


----------



## marc0053

update:
marc0053 -- i7 3970x @ 5.26GHz -- GTX 780 Ti kingpin -- 1489MHz / 4037MHz - score = 19291
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7948035


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> update:
> marc0053 -- i7 3970x @ 5.26GHz -- GTX 780 Ti kingpin -- 1489MHz / 4037MHz - score = 19291
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7948035
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



















And again!


----------



## Joa3d43

...3x GPU







now w-c

Joa3d43 -- 4960X @ 4833 -- 3x 780Ti Classies @ 1409 / 2007 (EVB: 1.36v) -- SCORE: 31767

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7950567


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...3x GPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now w-c
> 
> Joa3d43 -- 4960X @ 4833 -- 3x 780Ti Classies @ 1409 / 2007 (EVB: 1.36v) -- SCORE: 31767
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7950567


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

*UPDATE*

HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2428 R9 290 CF on wasser @ 1265 @1500 *27175* Asus 290x PT1T bios Tess off .....











http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7942448









Broke that 27k a little more......

Heres a couple of pics....


----------



## [CyGnus]

HOMECINEMA-PC nice work and great cards you have there


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC nice work and great cards you have there


Hey there








Thank you for your kind comments Cygnus , hows your part of the world treating you ?


----------



## [CyGnus]

Well i am a little disappointed with my new RAM Gskill 2400c10 i can only do 9-12-12-26 1T with them... And in the end they are almost the same as my previous Samsung ram 10-11-11-30 1T @ 2400... other than that everything is ok


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Well i am a little disappointed with my new RAM Gskill 2400c10 i can only do 9-12-12-26 1T with them... And in the end they are almost the same as my previous Samsung ram 10-11-11-30 1T @ 2400... other than that everything is ok


Ive tried 3 different Gskill kits , 2400 trident cl10 , ripjaws z 2400 ,s and performed nowhere near my original cl11 ripjaws x . Go figure


----------



## Jpmboy

New version (1.0.132)

lower than my previous score:

jpmboy -- [email protected] --- 2GTX780Ti C Sli -- 28447

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7956921


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> *UPDATE*
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2428 R9 290 CF on wasser @ 1265 @1500 *27175* Asus 290x PT1T bios Tess off .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7942448
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Broke that 27k a little more......
> 
> Heres a couple of pics....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> New version (1.0.132)
> 
> lower than my previous score:
> 
> jpmboy -- [email protected] --- 2GTX780Ti C Sli -- 28447
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7956921




















If you have a higher one, post the URL. I can't find it.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *If you have a higher one, post the URL*. I can't find it.


nvm - i flubbed and "cleaned" my FM list too enthusiastically. Wasn't gonna change position anyway.


----------



## Joa3d43

...update

Joa3d43 -- 4960X / 4833 -- 2x 780 TI Classies 1409 / 2007 / EVB @1.36v -- Score 29170

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7960296


----------



## grifftech

Can I use the basic edition with default settings or do I need to buy the Advanced version?

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...update
> 
> Joa3d43 -- 4960X / 4833 -- 2x 780 TI Classies 1409 / 2007 / EVB @1.36v -- Score 29170
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7960296


WOW nice score









Top spot in SLI/CFX secured


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grifftech*
> 
> Can I use the basic edition with default settings or do I need to buy the Advanced version?
> 
> Thanks,
> Chris


yes - the free edition works fine!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...update
> 
> Joa3d43 -- 4960X / 4833 -- 2x 780 TI Classies 1409 / 2007 / EVB @1.36v -- Score 29170
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7960296


dude - does the sys info version and bench version you used for this run work better?


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> dude - does the sys info version and bench version you used for this run work better?


that version is so old I don't think it reads the cards right

I think people need to use the new version max the one before it
but not that old


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...update
> 
> Joa3d43 -- 4960X / 4833 -- 2x 780 TI Classies 1409 / 2007 / EVB @1.36v -- Score 29170
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7960296


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> WOW nice score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top spot in SLI/CFX secured


Tx







, ...just tiptoeing my cards 'up a bit', may be have 50MHz left before 'voltage red zone' (though temps are only in high 20s / low 30s for now), but these top spots may not last all that long...









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> dude - does the sys info version and bench version you used for this run work better?


...not clear here what you mean...I clicked on your and my subs on this page and it seems to say the same versions...all versions I use are HWBot-compliant, ..., and Sysinfo is 4.25, which I believe is the latest...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> Tx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , ...just tiptoeing my cards 'up a bit', may be have 50MHz left before 'voltage red zone' (though temps are only in high 20s / low 30s for now), but these top spots may not last all that long...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...not clear here what you mean...I clicked on your and my subs on this page and it seems to say the same versions...all versions I use are HWBot-compliant, ..., and Sysinfo is 4.25, which I believe is the latest...


http://www.3dmark.com/compare/3dm11/7956921/3dm11/7960296



Sure, I know version don't matter for this thread, or HWbot. Just curious if there's something we can pick up on. Check the comparison. (fyi - my ram was ay 2472, c9T1)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> that version is so old I don't think it reads the cards right
> 
> I think people need to use the new version max the one before it
> but not that old


yeah - you need to decline the update from FM each time you start the program, opt for no updates, or download the previous versions. Nevertheless, any version is valid for this thread and HWBot (except the first release I believe). For some _reason_ FM keeps the versions separate in HOF. A comparison on the same rig is certainly needed... that's why i asked the question.


----------



## grifftech

grifftech --- 4770k @ 4.5GHz ---GTX 780Ti ref ; 1346 / 1938 --- P16015



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7964103


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grifftech*
> 
> grifftech --- 4770k @ 4.5GHz ---GTX 780Ti ref ; 1346 / 1938 --- P16015
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7964103


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...update
> 
> Joa3d43 -- 4960X / 4833 -- 2x 780 TI Classies 1409 / 2007 / EVB @1.36v -- Score 29170
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7960296
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah - you need to decline the update from FM each time you start the program, opt for no updates, or download the previous versions. Nevertheless, any version is valid for this thread and HWBot (except the first release I believe). For some _reason_ FM keeps the versions separate in HOF. A comparison on the same rig is certainly needed... that's why i asked the question.


I can tell you from experience that different versions result in materially different results. Sometimes, a newer version results in a higher score relative to the older version, and sometimes it results in a lower score. So, if someone benched on an older version for the ranking here, their score may not be comparable to the newer version, unless they chose to bench again and post it. Don't know why futuremark keeps updating to newer versions, other than for people to keep benching and coming back to their site. ?


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> I can tell you from experience that different versions result in materially different results. Sometimes, a newer version results in a higher score relative to the older version, and sometimes it results in a lower score. So, if someone benched on an older version for the ranking here, their score may not be comparable to the newer version, unless they chose to bench again and post it. Don't know why futuremark keeps updating to newer versions, other than for people to keep benching and coming back to their site. ?


...^^ true, but I can't even get the same version to give me consistent graphics results (swings of + - 150 on either end are typical), even w/same drivers..







...what stays much more consistent are the Physics scores though within a given version. Now, JPM had already asked me a few months back in this very thread about the versions, and also added a few runs himself w/ different versions, so apart from what I already added before, I'm really not sure what else I can add...

... I have several versions of 3d11 - the one which automatically updates is through Steam, and that is part of the problem...when I use different machines on the same Steam account, it stops me from running a bench until I enter a security code they send you just for that session...only thing is, the email-enabled system is a different one, using the same screen...so I have to boot back down from my 'on-the-edge' bench settings, get the email code from the other machine, boot back up into the bencher, then add that code - and hope that I was fast enough because sometimes, it sends a second code and I have to 'rinse and repeat'







...my bencher runs a rudimentary Win 7 install, and I don't download / update anything on it (much less run email on it) because it has no virus protection etc. ...new drivers etc are downloaded via another machine which has all the security bells and whistles

Equally important is that I have over 16 GPUs, 5 mobos, 7 CPUs and 4 RAM kits 'calibrated' towards my trusty 3d11 version used above which meets HWBot and OP requirements ...using different version defeats the purpose of calibration, especially around physics scores.. I run some pretty unusual memory timings, being able to 'standardize' is important to extract the difference.


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> I can tell you from experience that different versions result in materially different results. Sometimes, a newer version results in a higher score relative to the older version, and sometimes it results in a lower score. So, if someone benched on an older version for the ranking here, their score may not be comparable to the newer version, unless they chose to bench again and post it. Don't know why futuremark keeps updating to newer versions, other than for people to keep benching and coming back to their site. ?


yes you are right I think every should only bench on the 2 most new versions of 3dmark 11 or there scores will not be comparable

and FM updates because they need to add new GPUs / CPUs in to the benchmark and to fix any bugs and to patch any hacks they find


----------



## Joa3d43

Joa3d43 -- 4960X @ 4833 -- 4x 780 Ti Classies 1402 / 2003 / EVB 1.36v -- 33417

First run w/ 4x 780 Tis, left a bit on the table but biggest challenge is power consumption / spikes

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7967460


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> Joa3d43 -- 4960X @ 4833 -- 4x 780 Ti Classies 1402 / 2003 / EVB 1.36v -- 33417
> 
> First run w/ 4x 780 Tis, left a bit on the table but biggest challenge is power consumption / spikes
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7967460
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Jpmboy

Mr. Salt - my first submission to HWBOt (catzilla tho). So now what do I need to do to get points?

http://hwbot.org/submission/2499787_jpmboy_catzilla___1080p_2x_geforce_gtx_780_ti_29404_marks?recalculate=true


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Mr. Salt - my first submission to HWBOt (catzilla tho). So now what do I need to do to get points?
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2499787_jpmboy_catzilla___1080p_2x_geforce_gtx_780_ti_29404_marks?recalculate=true


Screen & submission are OK, but only the 720p & 1440p presets get points at hwbot.


----------



## alancsalt

http://hwbot.org/benchmarks/videocard

On thispage http://hwbot.org/benchmarks/videocard the video benchmarks that get points are marked with a cross.

On the HWbot home page, if you click on "Benchmarks" and select a category from dropdown menu, you can see which benches in which categories yield points....

Now....go for it!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> http://hwbot.org/benchmarks/videocard
> 
> On thispage http://hwbot.org/benchmarks/videocard the video benchmarks that get points are marked with a cross.
> 
> On the HWbot home page, if you click on "Benchmarks" and select a category from dropdown menu, you can see which benches in which categories yield points....
> 
> Now....go for it!


thanks for the primer guys. I'll try the other 2 resolutions and see what I can do









oh yeah - the raymarch test is a killer!


----------



## marc0053

Not sure if this will be accepted due to wonky core clocks showing in cpu-z, if not I'll redo the benchmark some other day
marc0053 - i7 3970x @ 5.14GHz - GTX 780 ti Kingpin - 1502MHz / 4010MHz - score=19789
February 15, 2014
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7977029


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Not sure if this will be accepted due to wonky core clocks showing in cpu-z, if not I'll redo the benchmark some other day
> marc0053 - i7 3970x @ 5.14GHz - GTX 780 ti Kingpin - 1502MHz / 4010MHz - score=19789
> February 15, 2014
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7977029
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











I don't see that a bugged cpuz score changes anything. Your 3DMark11 score says it's valid. It's that score we're dealing with #1.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Not sure if this will be accepted due to wonky core clocks showing in cpu-z, if not I'll redo the benchmark some other day
> marc0053 - i7 3970x @ 5.14GHz - GTX 780 ti Kingpin - 1502MHz / 4010MHz - score=19789
> February 15, 2014
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7977029


Very nice effort there


----------



## Spectre-

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7978422

hey guys does this count i am not too sure about the tessellation stuff

anyways

CPU @ 4.8 ghz

GPU running with G10 w/ H55 @ 1212/1273


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7978422
> 
> hey guys does this count i am not too sure about the tessellation stuff
> 
> anyways
> 
> CPU @ 4.8 ghz
> 
> GPU running with G10 w/ H55 @ 1212/1273



















You are fine. This thread goes by HWbot rules. Some don't.









Allways check the first post of a thread for joining/submission rules...


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Not sure if this will be accepted due to wonky core clocks showing in cpu-z, if not I'll redo the benchmark some other day
> marc0053 - i7 3970x @ 5.14GHz - GTX 780 ti Kingpin - 1502MHz / 4010MHz - score=19789
> February 15, 2014
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7977029


Great job!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Not sure if this will be accepted due to wonky core clocks showing in cpu-z, if not I'll redo the benchmark some other day
> marc0053 - i7 3970x @ 5.14GHz - GTX 780 ti Kingpin - 1502MHz / 4010MHz - score=19789
> February 15, 2014
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7977029


Well done Marc!!


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Well done Marc!!


Thanks Jpmboy,
Finally realized that my spending spree on watercooling was worthless compared to a good old winter night


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Thanks Jpmboy,
> Finally realized that my spending spree on watercooling was worthless compared to a good old winter night


Nothing like -5C Ambient... water or air cooling !


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> thanks for the primer guys. I'll try the other 2 resolutions and see what I can do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh yeah - the raymarch test is a killer!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> http://hwbot.org/benchmarks/videocard
> 
> On thispage http://hwbot.org/benchmarks/videocard the video benchmarks that get points are marked with a cross.
> 
> On the HWbot home page, if you click on "Benchmarks" and select a category from drop-down menu, you can see which benches in which categories yield points....
> 
> Now....go for it!


Also, you're currently not a member of a team over at HWBot > why not join the OCN HWBot team, the largest team there, and one of our captains is FtW ...you can join that by going into your HWBot account and choose the team in the drop down menu

...which reminds me - I joined HWBot (and our team) exactly one year ago...how time flies when you're having fun


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> Also, you're currently not a member of a team over at HWBot > why not join the OCN HWBot team, the largest team there, and one of our captains is FtW ...you can join that by going into your HWBot account and choose the team in the drop down menu
> 
> ...which reminds me - I joined HWBot (and our team) exactly one year ago...how time flies when you're having fun


okay to just join the team?

anyway - second submission with points:

http://hwbot.org/submission/2501101_jpmboy_catzilla___720p_2x_geforce_gtx_780_ti_41491_marks?recalculate=true

[figure that'll prompt you...







]


----------



## fishingfanatic

I'm not bothering with the competition, but thought I would post a few results anyway.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1613378 http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1607934 http://www.3dmark.com/is/1287418

http://www.3dmark.com/cg/1152374 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7885848 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7817410

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7753751 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7960835 http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4953371

http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4938609 http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4935566 http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4877198

Mostly nividia, but a cpl AMD results as well. Sorry, got carried away.....









Good luck to everyone who competes.

No I'm not wcing. YET!!!









FF


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> okay to just join the team?
> 
> anyway - second submission with points:
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2501101_jpmboy_catzilla___720p_2x_geforce_gtx_780_ti_41491_marks?recalculate=true
> 
> [figure that'll prompt you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


...should be fine to join the team - who knows, may be FtW has a welcome present (like a crown of peanuts







)

...this page here http://hwbot.org/benchmarks you may want to bookmark, it has all the benchmarks, whether they have points (and what type of points), rules for subs, download links etc etc


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> Also, you're currently not a member of a team over at HWBot > why not join the OCN HWBot team, the largest team there, and one of our captains is FtW ...you can join that by going into your HWBot account and choose the team in the drop down menu
> 
> ...which reminds me - I joined HWBot (and our team) exactly one year ago...how time flies when you're having fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okay to just join the team?
> 
> anyway - second submission with points:
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2501101_jpmboy_catzilla___720p_2x_geforce_gtx_780_ti_41491_marks?recalculate=true
> 
> [figure that'll prompt you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]
Click to expand...

It's on the right hand side in "My Account"......


----------



## Roboyto

Pushed to the max with water block installed finally.

Roboyt0 - 4770k @ 4.5GHz - XFX R9 290 BE 1260/1725 - P17636

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7981396



Need me a 6-core to boost physics score and I'd be a lot closer to the top of the list


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roboyto*
> 
> Pushed to the max with water block installed finally.
> 
> Roboyt0 - 4770k @ 4.5GHz - XFX R9 290 BE 1260/1725 - P17636
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7981396
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need me a 6-core to boost physics score and I'd be a lot closer to the top of the list


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fishingfanatic*
> 
> I'm not bothering with the competition, but thought I would post a few results anyway.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1613378 http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1607934 http://www.3dmark.com/is/1287418
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/cg/1152374
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7885848
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7817410
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7753751
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7960835
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4953371
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4938609 http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4935566 http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4877198
> 
> Mostly nividia, but a cpl AMD results as well. Sorry, got carried away.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck to everyone who competes.
> 
> No I'm not wcing. YET!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FF



















For the two four 3DM11 results..


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Single Ti Classified stock settings on air (having a pain in the ass overclocking, but not sure why yet) and 4770K at 4.5ghz

Which bios is suggested? I have the first updated Bios from EVGA and no new ones yet. I get crashes anytime I even consider changing the settings, causing the driver to crash. I would really like to bring out some competitive scores, as the ones I am grabbing at stock, on single card, are saddening right now. P.S. They still run amazing, just not as amazing as I would like to see.

*Performance setting:*


** edited for new score in later post **


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

LooooooL









This is what it would look like if my 3820 did 6 gigahurtles


----------



## Jpmboy

Salt - I think it was you that has a Sliverstone ST1500W PSU... me too. Great PSU, but the 25A rails can OCP at some settings.... Anyway, because it was shutting down during some benchmarks while serving as a 2nd PSU powering mainly 1 graphics card, I replaced it with a single rail 1080 I had... which did well until i really put the whip to catzilla. It shut down during Raymarch (only one 780 Ti C!). So I talked to the guys at ST and went ahead with making two PCIE cables which combine 2x25A rails each. So, the two 8-pin cables now can deliver a total of 50A each. Tested and have been using the ST as the 2nd PSU for a few days now.... working great - I'll probably pop a circuit breaker before the ST1500 OCPs.


----------



## fishingfanatic

Wow!!! 6 ghz is amazing. Might try 1 of those Koolance Exos V2 units, as there's 1 by me fs. Anyone know someone who owns 1?

Not likely to try LN though, unless I win the lottery...hehehe.

Cpl more scores, from CC actually.




FF


----------



## alancsalt

Thanks for the tip @jpmboy. I still have the Silverstone Strider. (I bought a 1600W LEPA (September '13) too, but that's broken : cannot fully boot a mobo any more.) Might try it on the 4 x 580 too.









Gentlemen:
Quote:


> -Your entry must contain: user name, CPU and clock, GPU('s) and of course the Pxxx score
> Like so:
> User-name --- 3770K @ 4.2 --- 7970 CF --- PXXXX
> -Your entry must have a Futuremark verification URL AND screenshot of your score
> -More than one entry only allowed for different GPUs or different number of GPUs.


----------



## fishingfanatic

If you have a spare psu, get an Add2Psu Adapter. I used it to run quad, about $20 plus taxes. Works great for me.

Saves having to buy a huge psu if you don't need it and allows the possibility of running quad if you have the setup for it.

I have a 1200w and a 1000w that I used to run quad titans and 780 Ti's.











FF


----------



## thrgk

thrgk

2 7970sCF under water and 4770k.

Good score IMO.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1717845


----------



## fishingfanatic

Yeah, that's a great score!!!









Seems a lot of the oc'ers here are pretty friggin' good or better!!!

Here's a cpl of 290x scores: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7870485 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7869816

1 280x tri fire: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7557695

FF









Edit: finally found a 7970 result : http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7191296


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fishingfanatic*
> 
> If you have a spare psu, get an Add2Psu Adapter. I used it to run quad, about $20 plus taxes. Works great for me.
> Saves having to buy a huge psu if you don't need it and allows the possibility of running quad if you have the setup for it.
> I have a 1200w and a 1000w that I used to run quad titans and 780 Ti's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FF


yup - great little device. been using 'em for quite some time. I run a PC POwer&cooling 1200 + 1 PSU.on the bench rig. My other PCP1200W (old turboCool model) runs 2 titans and never even coughed with the volt mod and LLC disabled.


----------



## FtW 420

FtW 420 --- 4960x @ 5ghz --- 780 Lightning sli @ 1437/1710 --- P26665

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7985508


----------



## fishingfanatic

Awesome score!!!









FF


----------



## Jpmboy

I know this is not top 30... everyday gaming clocks.

jpmboy -- [email protected] --- 2xGTX Titan SLI -- 22096

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7985808

Certainly can warm things up!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fishingfanatic*
> 
> Yeah, that's a great score!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems a lot of the oc'ers here are pretty friggin' good or better!!!
> 
> Here's a cpl of 290x scores: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7870485 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7869816
> 
> 1 280x tri fire: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7557695
> 
> FF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: finally found a 7970 result : http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7191296


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> thrgk
> 
> 2 7970sCF under water and 4770k.
> 
> Good score IMO.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1717845


Gentlemen: Please make a submission that conforms to entry conditions..
Quote:


> -Your entry must contain: user name, CPU and clock, GPU('s) and of course the Pxxx score
> Like so:
> User-name --- 3770K @ 4.2 --- 7970 CF --- PXXXX
> -Your entry must have a Futuremark verification URL AND screenshot of your score
> -More than one entry only allowed for different GPUs or different number of GPUs.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> FtW 420 --- 4960x @ 5ghz --- 780 Lightning sli @ 1437/1710 --- P26665
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7985508




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I know this is not top 30... everyday gaming clocks.
> 
> jpmboy -- [email protected] --- 2xGTX Titan SLI -- 22096
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7985808
> 
> Certainly can warm things up!


Already have a P26087 for 2 x Titan listed, so ..I'll leave that... nice aquasuite graphs!


----------



## GhostDog99

guys there is a top 30 for 3dmark 11 extreme now come submit your scores









http://www.overclock.net/t/1464813/3d-mark-11-extreme-top-30/0_20


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> FtW 420 --- 4960x @ 5ghz --- 780 Lightning sli @ 1437/1710 --- P26665
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7985508


Nice run, especially w/ one card having Elpida memory and the other Samsung


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Trying out dual PSU setup, running the GPU on a Seasonic 1050w to see if it would be more stable. Then answer is,maybe...

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7988170

Performance is up to 16448.

Sooo close to making it on the board, BUT, I can not get stable.. I get a directx crash when I level out at +125mhz core +400mhz memory +75mv Any suggestion of what I could do to get a little bit higher?

I will make this my submission and edit the last one down a little.

Scarlet-tech -- 4770k @4.5 -- 780Ti Classified on Air -- P16448


----------



## marc0053

marc0053 - i7 3970x @ 5,315GHz - GTX 780 ti Kingpin - 1502MHz - 4073 MHz - score= 20005
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7983182


----------



## Kimir

Damn 20k single card, that's crazy!
And yeah, go home CPU-z you're drunk


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> marc0053 - i7 3970x @ 5,315GHz - GTX 780 ti Kingpin - 1502MHz - 4073 MHz - score= 20005
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7983182


Congrats mate your our first 20k single card p score


----------



## yoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> marc0053 - i7 3970x @ 5,315GHz - GTX 780 ti Kingpin - 1502MHz - 4073 MHz - score= 20005
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7983182


on liquid nitrogen , right ?


----------



## Kimir

Nop, it was with his pc outside in the snow, there is couple of pics somewhere else.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Nop, it was with his pc outside in the snow, there is couple of pics somewhere else.











Desperate to make 20k in da snow LoooL


----------



## Kimir

Na, it's more the lower the temp the higher the voltage you can go
Here is the post he shows the setup.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> Trying out dual PSU setup, running the GPU on a Seasonic 1050w to see if it would be more stable. Then answer is,maybe...
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7988170
> 
> Performance is up to 16448.
> 
> Sooo close to making it on the board, BUT, I can not get stable.. I get a directx crash when I level out at +125mhz core +400mhz memory +75mv Any suggestion of what I could do to get a little bit higher?
> 
> I will make this my submission and edit the last one down a little.
> 
> Scarlet-tech -- 4770k @4.5 -- 780Ti Classified on Air -- P16448
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> marc0053 - i7 3970x @ 5,315GHz - GTX 780 ti Kingpin - 1502MHz - 4073 MHz - score= 20005
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7983182











Hey, hey, hey!


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

I am trying to get 17500 and he just strolls in at 20000..... Nnnnnnooooooo... LoL.


----------



## alancsalt

You gotta be inside the snow line, getting night time temps 10 - 15 below ...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Na, it's more the lower the temp the higher the voltage you can go
> Here is the post he shows the setup.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

I have been running mine with window open and it's been close to zero... If I had got here two on the ago, I could get down to about -5 or 6 c


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Na, it's more the lower the temp the higher the voltage you can go
> Here is the post he shows the setup.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> You gotta be inside the snow line, getting night time temps 10 - 15 below ...
> 
> For pictures of the run:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1459307/official-evga-780-ti-classified-k-ngp-n-owners-club/2300#post_21799237


I had the feel before that no one's reading me, that's a confirmation. Back in read only mode it is then.


----------



## alancsalt

Sorry Kimir, must have missed that..


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperate to make 20k in da snow LoooL


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Nop, it was with his pc outside in the snow, there is couple of pics somewhere else.


...I live inside the snow line - right now it's 2 C outside and raining / snowing...however, I am also in a condo tower in a big metro area about 30 floors up - so no 'hanging outside the windows' w/ computers







...that said, if I turn the heat off, about a day later I can get it down to about 17 c inside here, though my neighbors aren't cooperating so heat comes through the wall / floors







......but sooner or later, Ill be moving to Whistler permanently...


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...I live inside the snow line - right now it's 2 C outside and raining / snowing...however, I am also in a condo tower in a big metro area about 30 floors up - so no 'hanging outside the windows' w/ computers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...that said, if I turn the heat off, about a day later I can get it down to about 17 c inside here, though my neighbors aren't cooperating so heat comes through the wall / floors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ......but sooner or later, Ill be moving to Whistler permanently...


More or less what I got here, forecast says -5C tomorrow night but it's not enough


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...I live inside the snow line - right now it's 2 C outside and raining / snowing...however, I am also in a condo tower in a big metro area about 30 floors up - so no 'hanging outside the windows' w/ computers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...that said, if I turn the heat off, about a day later I can get it down to about 17 c inside here, though my neighbors aren't cooperating so heat comes through the wall / floors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ......but sooner or later, Ill be moving to *Whistler* permanently...


Hmm Whistler, I'd like to go there one day, heaven for mountain biker!


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Hmm Whistler, I'd like to go there one day, heaven for mountain biker!


...love Whistler...just under 1 1/2 to 2 hours from here (or if Marc0053 or Mydog are driving - 50 min







) ...in the spoiler below are some pics fro the web-cams just now, snow-storm raging...the first pic is actually from a snow mobile lodge (and mountain bike paradise in the summer) just 35 min or so

...for my condo, all I really need is to get down to 15 - 18 c or so...with that, a Firestrike Ex or Valley run (w/ max1.36v EVBot 'indicated' range) won't push the cards up beyond 35 C









cold pics










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## lilchronic

meanwhile in Florida 23°c


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> meanwhile in Florida 23°c


...which is why a lot of Canadian 'snow birds' go to Florida at this time of year...only so much snow a human can shuffle (or walk / drive through)


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...which is why a lot of Canadian 'snow birds' go to Florida at this time of year...only so much snow a human can shuffle (or walk / drive through)


yeah they come down here and don't no how to drive and crowd the beaches


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> yeah they come down here and don't no how to drive and crowd the beaches


Lol, speed limits are so slow up here people almost have to drive with a foot on the brakes instead of the gas, makes for strange driving habits.
The one that kills me is the passing lane here, most people don't understand the concept of 'slower moving vehicles keep to the right' & think roads with 2 lanes means 2 cars driving side by side in slow motion like a rolling roadblock...


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Lol, speed limits are so slow up here people almost have to drive with a foot on the brakes instead of the gas, makes for strange driving habits.
> The one that kills me is the passing lane here, most people don't understand the concept of 'slower moving vehicles keep to the right' & think roads with 2 lanes means 2 cars driving side by side in slow motion like a rolling roadblock...











...............nothing like old wrinkly canadiens half naked at the beach


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...............nothing like old wrinkly canadiens half naked at the beach


...yup, that's because we keep the young, smooth-skinned ones up here for 'apres-ski'


----------



## Roboyto

This time for real, the 290 is pushed to the max...Maybe time to try and push the 4770k a little more







I want P18000!

Roboyt0 - 4770k @ 4.5GHz - XFX R9 290 BE 1315/1700 - P17940

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7996244


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roboyto*
> 
> This time for real, the 290 is pushed to the max...Maybe time to try and push the 4770k a little more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want P18000!
> 
> Roboyt0 - 4770k @ 4.5GHz - XFX R9 290 BE 1315/1700 - P17940
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7996244
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

If you want cold Temps, without tossing your computer out of the window at 30+ floors, go to the hardware store and buy some flex tube for air conditioning. Remove the shroud, mate it to the fan, and throw the ducting out of the window. Ice cold air will be vacuumed in.


----------



## Spectre-

hey guys i can seem to view the top 30 list anyone else have the same problem?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...I live inside the snow line - right now it's 2 C outside and raining / snowing...however, I am also in a condo tower in a big metro area about 30 floors up - so no 'hanging outside the windows' w/ computers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...that said, if I turn the heat off, about a day later I can get it down to about 17 c inside here, though my neighbors aren't cooperating so heat comes through the wall / floors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ......but sooner or later, Ill be moving to Whistler permanently...


Sounds really.....cool man








I now know where im gonna go for my next overseas holiday


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

OH MY GOD!!!!! I am on the Board, if this update will count!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WWWWOOOO-HHHHHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!

I have spent the last few hours running my fingers into the ground.. It is 1 Celcius outside. I have a box fan pointed at my case, I have all fans running at 100%. I have volts pushed to just shy of throttling... (Way to high for AIR!!!!!! 1.46875 according to voltage tuner) I will never push the card this hard on air again. I will state that it never showed above 85 degrees c, as I would shut down the benchmark before letting it go further. it also started to throttle at 83. Cpu is now overclocked to 4.6, instead of 4.5... Ugh.. I am going to bed after this.

I am praying that the Phantom 630 arrives very soon, so that I can install my loop and start crushing these scores with less heat.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7997978

Scarlet-Tech -- 4770k @4.6 -- Ti Classified on Air -- 16960


----------



## Roboyto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> I have spent the last few hours running my fingers into the ground.. It is 1 Celcius outside. I have a box fan pointed at my case, I have all fans running at 100%. I have volts pushed to just shy of throttling... (Way to high for AIR!!!!!! 1.46875 according to voltage tuner) I will never push the card this hard on air again. I will state that it never showed above 85 degrees c, as I would shut down the benchmark before letting it go further. it also started to throttle at 83. Cpu is now overclocked to 4.6, instead of 4.5... Ugh.. I am going to bed after this.
> 
> Scarlet-Tech -- 4770k @4.6 -- Ti Classified on Air -- 16960


Nice


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> hey guys i can seem to view the top 30 list anyone else have the same problem?


Log out of Google and log back in. They will reappear.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> OH MY GOD!!!!! I am on the Board, if this update will count!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WWWWOOOO-HHHHHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!
> 
> I have spent the last few hours running my fingers into the ground.. It is 1 Celcius outside. I have a box fan pointed at my case, I have all fans running at 100%. I have volts pushed to just shy of throttling... (Way to high for AIR!!!!!! 1.46875 according to voltage tuner) I will never push the card this hard on air again. I will state that it never showed above 85 degrees c, as I would shut down the benchmark before letting it go further. it also started to throttle at 83. Cpu is now overclocked to 4.6, instead of 4.5... Ugh.. I am going to bed after this.
> 
> I am praying that the Phantom 630 arrives very soon, so that I can install my loop and start crushing these scores with less heat.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7997978
> 
> Scarlet-Tech -- 4770k @4.6 -- Ti Classified on Air -- 16960
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


Thank you.

Quick question for the crowd. No matter what I went to, when it "boosted" it would stop at 1345... Max stock boost is 1149 and this test was run at +200 core and +500 memory. Even pushing to 208 (intervals of 13, which I heard is a good way to go and 195 was the previous success) it still would never go above 1345. Voltage didn't matter and neither did the requested overclock. Do you think that was the ceiling on the card, or the ceiling on the bios (the revision Chris b sent out as the first fix as I have had no luck with other BIOS yet and I am only learning).

Just looking for thoughts and Thank to all of you awesome SOBs that put in so much work so turds like me can make it on the board for the first time in my life. I don't care if I get the boot now, that score on air makes me happy.

GPUZ: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/n3gcp/ 20% overclock... I'll take that.. but like I said, it only boosted to +196. I never was able to get +200 or higher. I am requesting the Optional BIOS from EVGA now, to see if I can squeeze some more points out of this card...


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Quick question for the crowd. No matter what I went to, when it "boosted" it would stop at 1345... Max stock boost is 1149 and this test was run at +200 core and +500 memory. Even pushing to 208 (intervals of 13, which I heard is a good way to go and 195 was the previous success) it still would never go above 1345. Voltage didn't matter and neither did the requested overclock. Do you think that was the ceiling on the card, or the ceiling on the bios (the revision Chris b sent out as the first fix as I have had no luck with other BIOS yet and I am only learning).
> 
> Just looking for thoughts and Thank to all of you awesome SOBs that put in so much work so turds like me can make it on the board for the first time in my life. I don't care if I get the boot now, that score on air makes me happy.
> 
> GPUZ: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/n3gcp/ 20% overclock... I'll take that.. but like I said, it only boosted to +196. I never was able to get +200 or higher. I am requesting the Optional BIOS from EVGA now, to see if I can squeeze some more points out of this card...
Click to expand...

http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

I need to update the rig in my signature, but the only thing that changed was the Ti Classified replacing dual 760s.

*edit* I think the statement about my cases may be confusing. I ordered an NZXT Phantom 630 and they shipped it to me, in Korea, on a boat without an engine or people to row... I think it is currently floating back to California....... It has been a month since it shipped... It should be about another 10 days... At that point, I will migrate the full system over, toss all air coolers, and install all water cooling that will fit. I am going to run 280mm rads, as many as possible, and drop in Koolance QD3 fitting so that I can order the last two rads... And the pop in the cpu block and other rads, and call it a day... Then run the cards as has as I possibly can.


----------



## Mydog

Cant catch Joa3d43 top spot but I'll settle for 2nd









Mydog - i7 3960X @ 5.1 GHz - GTX 780 TI Classified @ 1441/1999 Mhz - P28669

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8000987


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Cant catch Joa3d43 top spot but I'll settle for 2nd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mydog - i7 3960X @ 5.1 GHz - GTX 780 TI Classified @ 1441/1999 Mhz - P28669
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8000987


...very nice ! Per our posts at Firestrike re nominal GPU EVB voltage limits, I'm also trying to figure out whether a 3970X at 5.125 or so beats a Ivy-E at 4.913...if it's the latter, I have a bit more headroom re PSUs... ...just picked up an additional 4930K...very decent runner...not as fast as the 4960X but the latter needs to be conserved a bit for commercial stuff later...the 4930K on the other hand will be the 'high voltage specialist' so to speak


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Cant catch Joa3d43 top spot but I'll settle for 2nd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mydog - i7 3960X @ 5.1 GHz - GTX 780 TI Classified @ 1441/1999 Mhz - P28669
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8000987


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...very nice ! Per our posts at Firestrike re nominal GPU EVB voltage limits, I'm also trying to figure out whether a 3970X at 5.125 or so beats a Ivy-E at 4.913...if it's the latter, I have a bit more headroom re PSUs... ...just picked up an additional 4930K...very decent runner...not as fast as the 4960X but the latter needs to be conserved a bit for commercial stuff later...the 4930K on the other hand will be the 'high voltage specialist' so to speak


Dang you guys just make me mad!







I am jelly.









Good stuff guys. Love seeing the competitiveness here on OCN.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Cant catch Joa3d43 top spot but I'll settle for 2nd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mydog - i7 3960X @ 5.1 GHz - GTX 780 TI Classified @ 1441/1999 Mhz - P28669
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8000987
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Dang you guys just make me mad!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am jelly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good stuff guys. Love seeing the competitiveness here on OCN.


Hey there how ya been ?

I would have to agree with you mate , awesome sli scores


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Hey there how ya been ?
> 
> I would have to agree with you mate , awesome sli scores


Hey! I have been pretty good. And you?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Hey! I have been pretty good. And you?


Flat out dude ! Its been very hot and humid here for the last 2 weeks........ 30c + and over 80% humidity........ very sweaty







.
Moving house at the end of the month so ive been packing ect
And very busy at work too , im in the aircon industry so everyone wants aircon installed yesterday...........








Anyways gotta go for one more round of sweatsville for the week.....


----------



## taem

taetertot -- 4670k @ 4.6 -- Powercolor PCS+ R9 290 -- P13254


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7991243

Ok so I know this isn't an impressive score but several things. One, you guys are killing me with your huge cpus. My graphics score isn't far off the top 30. But my puny 4670k wrecks me







Two, this isn't a bench specific setup run, this is my 24/7 setting on my air cooled system in a silenced case running undervolted Noctua fans. I'm stable at 1220/1600 but I need a mV adjust that takes vrm1 to 90s for that so I ran this test at 1200/1500 for lower temps because I was looking for everyday clocks. So, I think I deserve a big handicap on my score. Like +5000 at least.


----------



## Spectre-

peeps that own sandy bridge -e chips what is the highest voltage i use while on a h100i obviously i wont be doin it for 24/7 use but just for temp. benching purposes

all the help is aprreciated


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> peeps that own sandy bridge -e chips what is the highest voltage i use while on a h100i obviously i wont be doin it for 24/7 use but just for temp. benching purposes
> 
> all the help is aprreciated


Fans full tilt with a window open, I'd go 1.5v max.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taem*
> 
> taetertot -- 4670k @ 4.6 -- Powercolor PCS+ R9 290 -- P13254
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7991243
> 
> Ok so I know this isn't an impressive score but several things. One, you guys are killing me with your huge cpus. My graphics score isn't far off the top 30. But my puny 4670k wrecks me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two, this isn't a bench specific setup run, this is my 24/7 setting on my air cooled system in a silenced case running undervolted Noctua fans. I'm stable at 1220/1600 but I need a mV adjust that takes vrm1 to 90s for that so I ran this test at 1200/1500 for lower temps because I was looking for everyday clocks. So, I think I deserve a big handicap on my score. Like +5000 at least.


----------



## Roboyto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taem*
> 
> taetertot -- 4670k @ 4.6 -- Powercolor PCS+ R9 290 -- P13254
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7991243
> 
> Ok so I know this isn't an impressive score but several things. One, you guys are killing me with your huge cpus. My graphics score isn't far off the top 30. But my puny 4670k wrecks me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two, this isn't a bench specific setup run, this is my 24/7 setting on my air cooled system in a silenced case running undervolted Noctua fans. I'm stable at 1220/1600 but I need a mV adjust that takes vrm1 to 90s for that so I ran this test at 1200/1500 for lower temps because I was looking for everyday clocks. So, I think I deserve a big handicap on my score. Like +5000 at least.


I don't think anyone is going to give you a handicap around here unfortunately.

I see you're running the Crucial Ballistic Sport VLP RAM. Are you running it at stock 1600? If so you could improve your scores by overclocking it. I have the same RAM in my media center. Check out this link, you should be able to get close to 2000MHz with 1.65V on the RAM:

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Crucial/Ballistix_Sport_VLP_1600_C9/5.html

If those are your 'everyday' settings then why not crank your fans to the max and see how far you can push your hardware. I know for sure the guys in the top 30 don't have lax settings to achieve those scores because I'm #15.

You graphics sub-score is pretty good at 17330, but you can probably get that score higher if you put in the time to find your max clocks.

I know how you feel too because my graphics sub-score of 21578 would probably put me in the top 5 if I had a 6-core i7 to give me a 50% boost in physics score.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> peeps that own sandy bridge -e chips what is the highest voltage i use while on a h100i obviously i wont be doin it for 24/7 use but just for temp. benching purposes
> 
> all the help is aprreciated


Maxx 1.56v under full load
But I set my own limits on custom water


----------



## Jpmboy

yeah - I pushed my 3930K to 1.608V for a couple of bench runs... still ticking, but I'm sure it didn't appreciate the abuse.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah - I pushed my 3930K to 1.608V for a couple of bench runs... still ticking, but I'm sure it didn't appreciate the abuse.


Ive gone past that








I dictate what happens not the hardware


----------



## alancsalt

Don't I recollect the unexpected death of an indestructible i7-3820?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Don't I recollect the unexpected death of an indestructible i7-3820?


Ahhhh yes the good ol days . My first and best clocking 3820 died from overvoltage in the *1.74v +* zone o salty one


----------



## alancsalt

So if we stay under 1.7v we should be OK?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> So if we stay under 1.7v we should be OK?


Yup - stay under 1.7V sounds good.









did that 3820 go like a flash cube, or just a silent death?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Ive gone past that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I dictate what happens not the hardware*


Well, that is until the hardware says "no mas".


----------



## Jpmboy

you guys may know the trick... for 3DMK06, I can't get the program to push my gpu clocks above base - no matter what i set in AB. Any help with getting this to load the GPu correctly?


----------



## Spectre-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> So if we stay under 1.7v we should be OK?


ill do some benchmarks tommorow if you dont see an updated score that means my 3930k died and i died because my chip overheated and i told my parents i killed my workstation/gaming rig


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Just posting for reference, 3970x @5.4GHz -- KPE @1424MHz /1963MHz:



*http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8015035*


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you guys may know the trick... for 3DMK06, I can't get the program to push my gpu clocks above base - no matter what i set in AB. Any help with getting this to load the GPu correctly?


anything older then vantage is mostly cpu , gpu don't get used much with default settings


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> anything older then vantage is mostly cpu , gpu don't get used much with default settings


ah - okay. Thx!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Yup - stay under 1.7V sounds good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did that 3820 go like a flash cube, or just a silent death?


Even tried to boot up but kept getting stuck on 4th set of debug codes ...... a sad day indeed...... LooooL









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Well, that is until the hardware says "no mas".


That means said tech is not worthy and its shopping time









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> ill do some benchmarks tommorow if you dont see an updated score that means my 3930k died and i died because my chip overheated and i told my parents i killed my workstation/gaming rig


Shame you don't live up here I would borrow you a spare 3930k









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Just posting for reference, 3970x @5.4GHz -- KPE @1424MHz /1963MHz:
> 
> 
> 
> *http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8015035*


Congats you now have 290 performance LooooL











http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7725420

Beat me by 1 lousy pt


----------



## lilchronic

lilchronic - 4770k @ 4.6ghz - 780Ti k|ngp|n - 1437Mhz / 1828Mhz (1.4v DMM) - P17855
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8017485


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

@lilchronic
Good score dude


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> @lilchronic
> Good score dude


thanks

still have a lot more overclocking to be done here ive barely been benching my kingpin


----------



## error-id10t

I'm getting this error now.. why, is this just too old or I have wrong version of something?

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8017522

edit: _Time measurement data not available_

Different clocks but otherwise the same on Firestrike extreme, no problems.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1761991


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> lilchronic - 4770k @ 4.6ghz - 780Ti k|ngp|n - 1437Mhz / 1828Mhz (1.4v DMM) - P17855
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8017485
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> I'm getting this error now.. why, is this just too old or I have wrong version of something?
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8017522
> 
> edit: _Time measurement data not available_
> 
> Everything exactly the same except Firestrike extreme, no problems.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1761991


Windows 8.1 is known for this, no?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> thanks
> 
> still have a lot more overclocking to be done here ive barely been benching my kingpin


Interesting pcb the kingpin has with 3 8pin power sockets . Id need 2 psu's to run sli LoooooL


----------



## knersie69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Interesting pcb the kingpin has with 3 8pin power sockets . Id need 2 psu's to run sli LoooooL


It's actually just 2x 8pins and 1x 6pin but it still is a power hungry card


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knersie69*
> 
> It's actually just 2x 8pins and 1x 6pin but it still is a power hungry card


I glanced a pic looked like 3 but 2 8 pin and a six is definitely workable for sli on 1 large psu


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> I'm getting this error now.. why, is this just too old or I have wrong version of something?
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8017522
> 
> edit: _Time measurement data not available_
> 
> Different clocks but otherwise the same on Firestrike extreme, no problems.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1761991


Systeminfo didn't read the clock right in the 3dmark 11 test, looking at the compare link it read 0 for the turbo clock, it read correctly in the FS link.

'Time measurement data not available' is OK though, it does that in win7 all the time.
'Time measuring inaccurate' comes up when cheating with win8, that one makes results invalid.


----------



## error-id10t

Ok thanks, I see my version is 1.04 and there appears to be v1.05. I'll install that and see if that fixes it.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Ok thanks, I see my version is 1.04 and there appears to be v1.05. I'll install that and see if that fixes it.


Good Luck


----------



## error-id10t

Now it's saying it's valid, didn't look at the first page to see if I'll even make it anywhere but here it is.

error-id10t - 4770k @ 4600MHz - 780 TI Classy - 1359Mhz / 1925Mhz - P17068

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8017710

Throwing in another noobish question; TDP is peaking @ 550W for this, can I therefore assume that I have ~200W to play with on my PSU?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Now it's saying it's valid, didn't look at the first page to see if I'll even make it anywhere but here it is.
> 
> error-id10t - 4770k @ 4600MHz - 780 TI Classy - 1359Mhz / 1925Mhz - P17068
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8017710
> 
> Throwing in another noobish question; TDP is peaking @ 550W for this, can I therefore assume that I have ~200W to play with on my PSU?



















Roughly 76th...it's a tough field.


----------



## error-id10t

Hey.. it's a single card, it did little better than that







In all honestly this test scares me because of the amount it draws in test 1.


----------



## lilchronic

dont worry bout the power draw you're psu can handle it........... if you're pushing 1.5v through you're GPU and CPU ,1.8v through you're mem stufff like that is where you'll start to get close to maxing that psu out.

the highest iv seen my KAW hit was 925watt from the wall so thats around 730w actuall system draw, and that was with 1.5v gpu @ 1500Mhz+ , 1.5v cpu @ 4.9GHz


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

I think I have psu problems which I shouldn't its only a month old . Every time since my last bench session ( catzilla ) I try to game or use 3d applications my rig shuts down straight away . Stock clocks or not . It told me that it shut down from unstable power supply .

Suggestions anyone . Had a weird code too 071


I think my 3+3v / 3vcc is supposed to be 3.3v + not 2.8 v
It just shut down out of the blue again for no reason


----------



## Spectre-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> I think I have psu problems which I shouldn't its only a month old . Every time since my last bench session ( catzilla ) I try to game or use 3d applications my rig shuts down straight away . Stock clocks or not . It told me that it shut down from unstable power supply .
> 
> Suggestions anyone . Had a weird code too 071
> 
> 
> I think my 3+3v / 3vcc is supposed to be 3.3v + not 2.8 v
> It just shut down out of the blue again for no reason


'

i wouldnt trust asus software tooo much

according to mine my motherboard temp is -60


----------



## alancsalt

Well, sure, software voltages are rarely correct, but shutting down makes it a likely suspect. If you have another PSU, try it. If the shutdowns stop you have your answer.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> '
> 
> i wouldnt trust asus software tooo much
> 
> according to mine my motherboard temp is -60


Sometimes I get black and red windows of lies and inaccuracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Well, sure, software voltages are rarely correct, but shutting down makes it a likely suspect. If you have another PSU, try it. If the shutdowns stop you have your answer.


Yes I have a spare but its not a Silverstone and don't really wanna rewire rig so ill gets another one tomorrow and rma this one or get refund or store credit









EDIT
Pretty certain now that this psu has been the culprit for my very unstable benchmarks thinking that the driver is the main issue maybe not . Get ST 1500w tomorrow prove my theory..... hopefully


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Sometimes I get black and red windows of lies and inaccuracy
> Yes I have a spare but its not a Silverstone and don't really wanna rewire rig so ill gets another one tomorrow and rma this one or get refund or store credit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT
> Pretty certain now that this psu has been the culprit for my very unstable benchmarks thinking that the driver is the main issue maybe not . *Get ST 1500w tomorrow prove my theory.*.... hopefully


If the software is reading the 3V rail correctly, it's OOS for sure. The St1500 is a super PSU, with one fault... when really pushing a GPU, 2 25A rails are just not enough. I made two cables which combine 2 rails each (so each 8 pin PCIE has access to 50A). Working like a charm! Use 16G wire for the combined run, a little solder and heat shrink is all you need.


AND I really miss open hardware monitor... doesn't work with the R4BE.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> If the software is reading the 3V rail correctly, it's OOS for sure. The St1500 is a super PSU, with one fault... when really pushing a GPU, 2 25A rails are just not enough. I made two cables which combine 2 rails each (so each 8 pin PCIE has access to 50A). Working like a charm! Use 16G wire for the combined run, a little solder and heat shrink is all you need.
> 
> 
> AND I really miss open hardware monitor... doesn't work with the R4BE.


OHM is really awesome monitoring prog
More detail about your cable modds would be awesome mate . PM me if ya wanna !


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> OHM is really awesome monitoring prog
> More detail about your cable modds would be awesome mate . PM me if ya wanna !


Not a lot of detail to the cable mod. Rails 5,6,7 and 8 are the pcie rails. I talked to Silverstone techs and simply combining 4+5 and 6+7 with a simple 2-to-1 cable, matching pinouts is it. nothing fancy. easy. Bought the pCIE connectors and inserts. Crimping tool and push 'em in.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Not a lot of detail to the cable mod. Rails 5,6,7 and 8 are the pcie rails. I talked to Silverstone techs and simply combining 4+5 and 6+7 with a simple 2-to-1 cable, matching pinouts is it. nothing fancy. easy. Bought the pCIE connectors and inserts. Crimping tool and push 'em in.


Legend , thank you for that Rep + for you


----------



## lilchronic

lilchronic - 4770k @ 4.7Ghz - Gtz 780Ti k|ngp|n @ 1450 / 1828Mhz - P18148
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8041854


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> lilchronic - 4770k @ 4.7Ghz - Gtz 780Ti k|ngp|n @ 1450 / 1828Mhz - P18148
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8041854


Nicely done!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> lilchronic - 4770k @ 4.7Ghz - Gtz 780Ti k|ngp|n @ 1450 / 1828Mhz - P18148
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8041854


----------



## ultraex2003

ultraex2003 pc >>[email protected] [email protected] >>2X760 GIGABYTE SLI @1246/1887>>P14413


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7842204


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ultraex2003*
> 
> ultraex2003 pc >>[email protected] [email protected] >>2X760 GIGABYTE SLI @1246/1887>>P1413
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7842204


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Not a lot of detail to the cable mod. Rails 5,6,7 and 8 are the pcie rails. I talked to Silverstone techs and simply combining 4+5 and 6+7 with a simple 2-to-1 cable, matching pinouts is it. nothing fancy. easy. Bought the pCIE connectors and inserts. Crimping tool and push 'em in.


Legend , thank you for that Rep + for you


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Legend , thank you for that Rep + for you


Thinking of making the cables?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Thinking of making the cables?


Yes I am got spare cables to work with as well but ive never done a mod like this before so im a bit hesitant


----------



## Spectre-

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8046865

special thanks to the people that replied about there SB-E chips but seems like my motherboard might be the cause that i cant get high oc with my chip

anyways i could just pull of 4.9 ghz had to play with bclk to get this result

cheers

3930k @ 4.896 ghz (1.467 vcore)
16 gb ram @ 1632mhz
gigabyte R9 290 @ 1215/1250


----------



## fishingfanatic

Still trying to find out which card is best for single..Damn cards r HUGE. The Kingpins of course.

Next sli.









FF


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Yes I am got spare cables to work with as well but ive never done a mod like this before so im a bit hesitant


Nah man, this is easy... much less scary than throwing 1.6+ volts at your $600 cpu







. Use a DMM continuity tester to double check your work if needed - it is a straight pin-for-pin match. Don't be confused by the 'Sense" signals... the signal sensed is ground. Same yellow wires from the PSU connector to the PCIE connector you're adding. with 1 6gauge wire, most crimp pins will not let you grab the insulation in the connection crimp, but grab it with the large wrap-around "tangs". Stagger your solder points along the cable (this way the wrap doesn't look like a snake that swallowed a groundhog.









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy --- [email protected] -- 2 GTX780Ti KP SLI --- 28759

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8052384

Had a chance to get some time with this thing today... still need to take my system ram to 2447. didn't realize i had it at 2197!


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy --- *[email protected]* -- 2 GTX780Ti KP SLI --- 28759
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8052384
> 
> Had a chance to get some time with this thing today... still need to take my system ram to 2447. didn't realize i had it at 2197!


Physics looks low for the cpu speed!


----------



## Jpmboy

It does compared to Joa's physics score - that's for sure. I got better @ 48x with 2400c9 some time ago. Really need to tune this rig, it was a quick run.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Ahh, I was kidding around with the 48.41. Think you meant 4.841?


----------



## alancsalt

alancsalt - i7-980 @ 4GHz - 1 x Kingpin 780 Ti @ 1116 /1750 - P14994 Bored waiting for water blox.


----------



## Spectre-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> alancsalt - i7-980 @ 4GHz - 1 x Kingpin 780 Ti @ 1116 /1750 - P14994 Bored waiting for water blox.


man that 1st gen i7


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Ahh, I was kidding around with the 48.41. Think you meant 4.841?


----------



## alancsalt

Once blox arrive it goes into 3970x and RIVE. Anyway, made 15000. It kept crashing at first, but now just messing with the core clock..

alancsalt - i7-980 @ 4GHz - 1 x Kingpin 780 Ti @ 1121 /1750 - P15010

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8054517



Should I change any switches on the back while on air?

The LN2/Normal just looks like a couple of solder spots/raised metal to my challenged eyes. Is it a switch? How does it work?








(or are they voltage reading points..?)


----------



## fishingfanatic

Ok, found a few scores I had forgotten about.

Now these are the regular ti's.

Hopefully this doesn't stop me from submitting the Kingpin scores...



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7647278

Ok, 3960x @ 5.02 Ghz. 780 ti's in sli on my wife's system. Sabretooth X79

1107/1932


----------



## alancsalt

2:00am now... best of night.. KingPin *on air* - 28°C here, 59% humidity,

alancsalt - i7-980 @ 4GHz - X58A-OC - 1 x Kingpin 780 Ti @ 1254 /1750 - P15178

X58A-OC

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8054764


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 2:00am now... best of night.. KingPin *on air* - 28°C here, 59% humidity,
> 
> alancsalt - i7-980 @ 4GHz - X58A-OC - 1 x Kingpin 780 Ti @ 1254 /1750 - P15178
> 
> X58A-OC
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8054764


in this bench . . . if only the 290 can oc as high . . . it will keep up with the King

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7684243


----------



## Yungbenny911

*Yungbenny911 - i7 3770k @ 4.9GHz - 1 x MSI Gaming GTX 770 @ 1463Mhz (core) / 2004Mhz (mem) - P12815*


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8056471


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fishingfanatic*
> 
> Ok, found a few scores I had forgotten about.
> 
> Now these are the regular ti's.
> 
> Hopefully this doesn't stop me from submitting the Kingpin scores...


Data line, URL?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> in this bench . . . if only the 290 can oc as high . . . it will keep up with the King
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7684243




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> *Yungbenny911 - i7 3770k @ 4.9GHz - 1 x MSI Gaming GTX 770 @ 1463Mhz (core) / 2004Mhz (mem) - P12815*
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8056471


----------



## fishingfanatic

I had better do some serious reading. It seems to me there's a lot more to gpu ocing possibiltiies than I realized.

I was happy to get to 1200 on the core. Have to fire up my benching rig anyway, let's c how it performs compared to my wife's rig that I'm using now.

Just can't seem to get past 4.8 on that setup.

Amazing scores folks!







I still haven't tried the bios switch to skynet for any of my cards. Too chicken I guess. I'm sure once I've done it once or twice I'll be fine with it.

It seems my data line doesn't want to go with the post. Noob user I'm sure....


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fishingfanatic*
> 
> Ok, found a few scores I had forgotten about.
> 
> Now these are the regular ti's.
> 
> Hopefully this doesn't stop me from submitting the Kingpin scores...
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7647278
> 
> Ok, 3960x @ 5.02 Ghz. 780 ti's in sli on my wife's system. Sabretooth X79
> 
> 1107/1932


fishingfanatic - 3960x @ 5.02 Ghz - 2 x GTX 780 Ti @ 1107/1932 - 24990

something like that... more than three hyphens turns into lines across page. Your list was OK anyway.


----------



## dpoverlord

Ok guys starting my benching:

Test rig #1 I7-930 @ 4GHZ getting a base bench before I change out to a Xeon X5660 and do some O/C


----------



## dpoverlord

First test run through next text with Xeon
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8061403

DPOVerLord i7 930 @ 4.0GHz - 2 xEVGA Titan @ 936Mhz (core) / 1552Mhz (mem) - P15178


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Once blox arrive it goes into 3970x and RIVE. Anyway, made 15000. It kept crashing at first, but now just messing with the core clock..
> alancsalt - i7-980 @ 4GHz - 1 x Kingpin 780 Ti @ 1121 /1750 - P15010
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8054517
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Should I change any switches on the back while on air?
> *
> The LN2/Normal just looks like a couple of solder spots/raised metal to my challenged eyes. Is it a switch? How does it work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (or are they voltage reading points..?)


Default on the vddcc offset switches is one on (one off). Flip the second if you got really cold air!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Default on the vddcc offset switches is one on (one off). Flip the second if you got really cold air!


Ah, subtropical summer here. No "cold" air until May usually, and even then, it's weather a Canadian would probably go swimming in.
Water blocks held up at least another week. I'll just leave 'em alone for now...









The RIVE has an advantage over the Black for Tri - that black middle slot that allows even spacing with an inch and a half of air between each card. No sammich.

Thank you


----------



## Yungbenny911

*Yungbenny911 - i7 3770k @ 4.9GHz - 2 x MSI Gaming GTX 770 @ 1437Mhz (core) / 1954Mhz (mem) - P19369*


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8061477

Hehe broke 26K GPU score


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> First test run through next text with Xeon
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8061403
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DPOVerLord i7 930 @ 4.0GHz - 2 xEVGA Titan @ 936Mhz (core) / 1552Mhz (mem) - P15178




























Go on. Overclock it to the limit..









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> *Yungbenny911 - i7 3770k @ 4.9GHz - 2 x MSI Gaming GTX 770 @ 1437Mhz (core) / 1954Mhz (mem) - P19369*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8061477
> 
> Hehe broke 26K GPU score




















Graphics score, nice. I cant help thinking what a socket 2011 hexy would do for the physics and combined scores.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> *Yungbenny911 - i7 3770k @ 4.9GHz - 2 x MSI Gaming GTX 770 @ 1437Mhz (core) / 1954Mhz (mem) - P19369*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8061477
> 
> Hehe broke 26K GPU score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Graphics score, nice. I cant help thinking what a socket 2011 hexy would do for the physics and combined scores.
Click to expand...

Me too! It's so tempting to get LGA 2011


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Me too! It's so tempting to get LGA 2011


best to wait for x99. I am about to install a Xeon 5660 curious to see if it makes a big jump


----------



## SDhydro

SDhydro [email protected] 5.4ghz - 1 x Kingpin 780 Ti @ 1777/3703mhz - P19156
Cpu on dry ice and kpe on ln2 ~-70c

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8061892


----------



## Errorist66

Errorist66 --- 4930K @ 4.5 --- GTX780 TI --- P17184

Single GTX780 ti on Asus R4BE.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8060027


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> SDhydro [email protected] 5.4ghz - 1 x Kingpin 780 Ti @ 1777/3703mhz - P19156
> Cpu on dry ice and kpe on ln2 ~-70c
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8061892




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Errorist66*
> 
> Errorist66 --- 4930K @ 4.5 --- GTX780 TI --- P17184
> 
> Single GTX780 ti on Asus R4BE.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8060027
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Spectre-

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8066605

good god

i am jelly of my brother's R9 290 (dat graphics score)

FX 9370 @ 4.94 ghz
Ram @1600mhz
R9 290 @ 1280/1250 mhz (+200mv @50% power)


----------



## Roboyto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8066605
> 
> good god
> 
> i am jelly of my brother's R9 290 (dat graphics score)
> 
> FX 9370 @ 4.94 ghz
> Ram @1600mhz
> R9 290 @ 1280/1250 mhz (+200mv @50% power)


How bout this 290 score











He could probably boost his physics score with RAM overclock.


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go on. Overclock it to the limit..


I think I am making progress Alcan! I finally got my first semi stable O/C I don't want to submit this yet since I don't know that I am prime stable for 24 hrs but here is what I am getting at a 4.6GHZ Xeon Overclock. Temps under prime hover around 80-85.

DPOVerLord Xeon X5660 @ 4.6GHz - 2 xEVGA Titan @ 936Mhz (core) / 1552Mhz (mem) - P19464
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8066865


Spoiler: Result







*Then I tweaked it to 4.4 and 4.5 here are the results*
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8067318
DPOVerLord Xeon X5660 @ 4.5GHz - 2 xEVGA Titan @ 936Mhz (core) / 1552Mhz (mem) - P19732


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Old Runs:
First Test run with I7-930 @ 4GHZ
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8061403


Spoiler: RESULT






DPOVerLord i7 930 @ 4.0GHz - 2 xEVGA Titan @ 936Mhz (core) / 1552Mhz (mem) - P15349


----------



## Spectre-

new scores and updates-

3930K @ 4.9 ghz
r9 290 @ 1200/1314 mhz
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8068158

FX 9370 @ 4.94ghz
R9 290 @ 1275/1375 mhz

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8068367


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go on. Overclock it to the limit..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I am making progress Alcan! I finally got my first semi stable O/C I don't want to submit this yet since I don't know that I am prime stable for 24 hrs but here is what I am getting at a 4.6GHZ Xeon Overclock. Temps under prime hover around 80-85.
> 
> DPOVerLord Xeon X5660 @ 4.6GHz - 2 xEVGA Titan @ 936Mhz (core) / 1552Mhz (mem) - P19464
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8066865
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Result
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Then I tweaked it to 4.4 and 4.5 here are the results*
> DPOVerLord Xeon X5660 @ 4.5GHz - 2 xEVGA Titan @ 936Mhz (core) / 1552Mhz (mem) - P19732
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Runs:
> First Test run with I7-930 @ 4GHZ
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8061403
> 
> 
> Spoiler: RESULT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DPOVerLord i7 930 @ 4.0GHz - 2 xEVGA Titan @ 936Mhz (core) / 1552Mhz (mem) - P15349
Click to expand...

*P19732 URL?







*

P 19464 was:

























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> new scores and updates-
> 
> 3930K @ 4.9 ghz
> r9 290 @ 1200/1314 mhz
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8068158
> 
> FX 9370 @ 4.94ghz
> R9 290 @ 1275/1375 mhz
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8068367


----------



## dpoverlord

curious how do I find it when I go to 3dmark it only shows up my 3dmark 11 i7-930 result how do I find my past results?

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8067318

Weird it does not show up in "My results" An idea why not?

After reading the top scores I am sad 3970X with 1 Titan beats my setup :-(

then I didnt make the top 30 :-(


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8066605
> 
> good god
> 
> i am jelly of my brother's R9 290 (dat graphics score)
> 
> FX 9370 @ 4.94 ghz
> Ram @1600mhz
> R9 290 @ 1280/1250 mhz (+200mv @50% power)


You will like this better.......



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7725420


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> curious how do I find it when I go to 3dmark it only shows up my 3dmark 11 i7-930 result how do I find my past results?
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8067318
> 
> Weird it does not show up in "My results" An idea why not?
> 
> After reading the top scores I am sad 3970X with 1 Titan beats my setup :-(
> 
> then I didnt make the top 30 :-(


Forget to log in before you uploaded the score?


----------



## Spectre-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> You will like this better.......
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7725420


dat memory clock is beast

you could easily pull of 3 monitors with that bandwidth and vram that the r9 290 comes with


----------



## Roboyto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> dat memory clock is beast
> 
> you could easily pull of 3 monitors with that bandwidth and vram that the r9 290 comes with


I can attest to that. My core clocks nearly that high, and my memory is good up to 1700 pushing the bandwidth well over 400GB/s.

Even at 1200/1500 offset +75mV it plays Borderlands 2 max settings 5760*1080 frames pegged at 72 nearly the whole time.

Only other game I've played 5760x1080 is Final Fantasy XIV, which is pretty demanding and super crispy







. Had to turn AA down from 16 to 4, but frames never drop under 40. Pretty astounding for a single card


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Forget to log in before you uploaded the score?


Got the cards over clocked stable on skyn3t bios at +110 stock. Will see if it makes a difference


----------



## Spectre-

really the R9 290 and the 290x just needs the right cooling and temperatures
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roboyto*
> 
> I can attest to that. My core clocks nearly that high, and my memory is good up to 1700 pushing the bandwidth well over 400GB/s.
> 
> Even at 1200/1500 offset +75mV it plays Borderlands 2 max settings 5760*1080 frames pegged at 72 nearly the whole time.
> 
> Only other game I've played 5760x1080 is Final Fantasy XIV, which is pretty demanding and super crispy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Had to turn AA down from 16 to 4, but frames never drop under 40. Pretty astounding for a single card


CF R9 290 will have the perfect horsepower for 3 monitors and 4K res.


----------



## Roboyto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> really the R9 290 and the 290x just needs the right cooling and temperatures
> CF R9 290 will have the perfect horsepower for 3 monitors and 4K res.


If you get a solid chip, they are undoubtedly better performers under water; My 1st 290 couldn't break 1080/1350 and would have been a waste to water cool IMO.

I could undoubtedly turn some of the extreme detail settings down and improve frames, but 45-55 still runs pretty smooth. I won't be making a move to 4k anytime soon, so as every thing sits now I couldn't be happier. I need to run some other games to see where the performance is at in EyeFinity.


----------



## Canis-X

Finally broke P20000 on 3DMark11 with my GTX590's (flashed to ASUS MARSII)!! Pretty stoked!










http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8075362

Canis-X --- 3930K @ 5.1 --- GTX590 SLi [both cards flashed to ASUS MARSII BIOS] --- P20024


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Finally broke P20000 on 3DMark11 with my GTX590's (flashed to ASUS MARSII)!! Pretty stoked!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8075362


W-T* ar eyou in 4 way SLI with those? how in the world is a GTX 590 beating my 2 titans!? What are your frame rates?

BTW GRATS!!!!!!! WooHoo!


----------



## Canis-X

Yeah....2 GTX590 graphic cards [4 GPU's]

Thank you!


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Finally broke P20000 on 3DMark11 with my GTX590's (flashed to ASUS MARSII)!! Pretty stoked!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8075362
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> W-T* ar eyou in 4 way SLI with those? how in the world is a GTX 590 beating my 2 titans!? What are your frame rates?
> 
> BTW GRATS!!!!!!! WooHoo!
Click to expand...

I doubt they are beating your Titans, the graphics score is what matters when you are comparing GPU's


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Finally broke P20000 on 3DMark11 with my GTX590's (flashed to ASUS MARSII)!! Pretty stoked!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8075362
> 
> Canis-X --- 3930K @ 5.1 --- GTX590 SLi [both cards flashed to ASUS MARSII BIOS] --- P20024
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Spectre-

can someone tell me if my physics for 3930k is low http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8068158

i was looking at some other scores and some other peeps at much higher physics score at the same clocks


----------



## alancsalt

The 3930K:
You're running it at 4.8GHz getting 14844 in physics
Renairy running it at 4.785GHz getting 14900
Provost running it at 5.1GHz getting 16577
drdreey running it at 4.8GHz getting 15959
alancsalt running it at 4.9GHz getting 16168

What type ram are you running? (The whole row of numbers and letters







How many Gig? )


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Did a couple of tests to show some Physics results:

*4.5GHz:*



*4.9GHz:*



Fast ram play an important role in 3dmark Physics.


----------



## Spectre-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> The 3930K:
> You're running it at 4.8GHz getting 14844 in physics
> Renairy running it at 4.785GHz getting 14900
> Provost running it at 5.1GHz getting 16577
> drdreey running it at 4.8GHz getting 15959
> alancsalt running it at 4.9GHz getting 16168
> 
> What type ram are you running? (The whole row of numbers and letters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many Gig? )


\

ram is ripjaws X 1600mhz 9-9-9-24 timings


----------



## alancsalt

Mine was 2133 Ripjaws X 9-11-10-27 1T 16GB (4x4)

Later I got 2400 Trident X 10-12-12-30 1T 16GB (4x4)


----------



## Spectre-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Mine was 2133 Ripjaws X 9-11-10-27 1T 16GB (4x4)
> 
> Later I got 2400 Trident X 10-12-12-30 1T 16GB (4x4)


forgot to say i am running 4X4 gb of the ram kit


----------



## Jpmboy

*edited with update:*

jpmboy -- [email protected] ---- 3 GTX 780Ti KPE --- *33110*


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8089225
[memory should read "1066" in cpuZ]
Still learning how to tune on three cards... a tangle of PSU cables.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> forgot to say i am running 4X4 gb of the ram kit


I can wind my CL 11 Ripjaws X 2133 to [email protected] @1.7 on 3930k and 12-13-13-1t @ 2722 @ 1.8v on 3820 Sandybee


----------



## alancsalt

@HOMECINEMA-PC and does it make your 3dMk11 Physics score for a 3930K any better than above?








Where would you fit in that table?

Generally though Spectre- I'd say you'd get a Physics boost out of faster ram, and then a bit more by working out the timings properly. (Tightest timings that are stable)


----------



## Spectre-

ill try pushing ram to 1866 and hopefully i can keep it under 1.65 volts


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> ill try pushing ram to 1866 and hopefully i can keep it under 1.65 volts


Go up to 1.7v for dram is fine. VCCSA and VTT, keep those under 1.2v.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Go up to 1.7v for dram is fine. *VCCSA and VTT, keep those under 1.2v*.


So here is where I hit a wall... VCCSA no problem, always <1.15. At >2133 ram speed, for all 3 49xx chips I've had, VTT needs like 1.23V (or higher) to hold the memory OC. Does bumping vDram to 1.7 or higher (on a 1.65 kit) allow VTT to run lower? FYI - this R4BE on auto will set VTT at 1.25 as soon as I set 2400 or higher (with strap). I think that is what fried the IMC on my first 4930K. Since than, been reluctant to run above vtt 1.05 as a 24/7.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

1.2v rule is for SB-E for sure, IVY-E could be different.

Yes, going higher voltage on dram could translate into lowering VTT/VCCSA voltages.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> 1.2v rule is for SB-E for sure, IVY-E could be different.
> 
> Yes, going higher voltage on dram could translate into lowering VTT/VCCSA voltages.


THX.


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> curious how do I find it when I go to 3dmark it only shows up my 3dmark 11 i7-930 result how do I find my past results?
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8067318
> 
> Weird it does not show up in "My results" An idea why not?
> 
> After reading the top scores I am sad 3970X with 1 Titan beats my setup :-(
> 
> then I didnt make the top 30 :-(


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Forget to log in before you uploaded the score?


Seems it only allows me to save one result. That make any sense? I got my 12 GB of Ram and my score went up putting it here since I am still tweaking the titan O/C

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8090176
DPOVERLORD - Xeon X5660 4.45 ---- 2 Titan 33110 1124mz/3105mem P20014

New memory for system = 12GB 9-9-9-24 2T doesnt seem my board handles it at 1T

Dont submit this just putting a placeholder

old score:
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8067318

Got it to run at +150 but I need 1.231V
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8090246
DPOVERLORD - Xeon X5660 4.45 ---- 2 Titan 33110 1150mz/3005mem

*EDIT* Tested again @ 4.55GHZ +150 on the clock +100 on the memory P20724 Going to do more tweaking
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8090346
DPOVERLORD - Xeon X5660 4..55---- 2 Titan 33110 1150mz/3105mem P20724


----------



## alancsalt

One result? You have the free version.

To store more than one result I think you need the paid version. ($25 - sometimes cheap on steam..)


----------



## dpoverlord

yeah tweaking it goal is above 2100 right now at P20724


----------



## dpoverlord

Final submission

I ran with a few different tests O/C ram to +200 +100, I actually got better results downclocking the ram to +100 and the max gpu clock @ +150. I just need too many volts to go higher

sooo here ya go:

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8090346
DPOVERLORD - Xeon X5660 4..55---- 2 Titan 33110 1150mz/3105mem P20724


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Final submission
> 
> I ran with a few different tests O/C ram to +200 +100, I actually got better results downclocking the ram to +100 and the max gpu clock @ +150. I just need too many volts to go higher
> 
> sooo here ya go:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8090346
> DPOVERLORD - Xeon X5660 4..55---- 2 Titan 33110 1150mz/3105mem P20724


Nice score!! Good job!!


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Nice score!! Good job!!


Is it though? I was really hoping I'd get more.

It's an air cooled system. And my score is def higher than my old i7 930. Gonna roll back to 4.4 for energy sakes.

Thief looks amazing at 4800x2560


----------



## Canis-X

You got me on the GPU score big time. I have to admit, I am not at all familiar with server chips so I can not speak to them, but looks to me to be what is holding the physics and combined scores back.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> You got me on the GPU score big time. I have to admit, I am not at all familiar with server chips so I can not speak to them, but looks to me to be what is holding the physics and combined scores back.


It's pretty much comparable to an I7 970 6 core chip. That's what I go by.

@dpoverlord, you have that chip overclocked pretty good!


----------



## Canis-X

Oh ok....I have a I7 950, so I kinda got and idea from that. He increased his previous best score really well though!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Final submission
> 
> I ran with a few different tests O/C ram to +200 +100, I actually got better results downclocking the ram to +100 and the max gpu clock @ +150. I just need too many volts to go higher
> 
> sooo here ya go:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8090346
> DPOVERLORD - Xeon X5660 4..55---- 2 Titan 33110 1150mz/3105mem P20724




























You are doing well. Water would get you further.....


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> The 3930K:
> You're running it at 4.8GHz getting 14844 in physics
> Renairy running it at 4.785GHz getting 14900
> Provost running it at 5.1GHz getting 16577
> drdreey running it at 4.8GHz getting 15959
> alancsalt running it at 4.9GHz getting 16168
> 
> What type ram are you running? (The whole row of numbers and letters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many Gig? )
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> @HOMECINEMA-PC and does it make your 3dMk11 Physics score for a 3930K any better than above?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where would you fit in that table?
> 
> Generally though Spectre- I'd say you'd get a Physics boost out of faster ram, and then a bit more by working out the timings properly. (Tightest timings that are stable)
Click to expand...

Glad you asked









[email protected] single 290 tight uns : 17187 Physics








http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7725420


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are doing well. Water would get you further.....


Yeah played titanfall at 4800x2560 at max settings brought my system to its knees. then when I lowered settings still didnt seem to help sae la vie, I need another *Titan for Titanfall LOL*


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> *edited with update:*
> 
> jpmboy -- [email protected] ---- 3 GTX 780Ti KPE --- *33110*
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8089225
> [memory should read "1066" in cpuZ]
> Still learning how to tune on three cards... a tangle of PSU cables.



























*First Tri*


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> It's pretty much comparable to an I7 970 6 core chip. That's what I go by.
> 
> @dpoverlord, you have that chip overclocked pretty good!


Thanks a lot! I got it to 4.56 but I am not sure how much a higher clock will get me. Seem to be more hurting on the gpu side at this insane resolution. Hence the need for 3 titans in my opinion. Just sold my third I want it bakc now lol.


----------



## SeanJ76

SeanJ76----i5 [email protected]

2 Evga 670 FTW [email protected] 1319mhz/3707mhz memory/145% pwr target
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6795820


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanJ76*
> 
> SeanJ76----i5 [email protected]
> 
> 2 Evga 670 FTW [email protected] 1319mhz/3707mhz memory/145% pwr target
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6795820
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## OneManHitSquad

added a card - still tweaking - first time with 3 cards and is taking some work


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

I wonder if it would be worth it to go tri 290 cf ? The results ive seen from others hasnt been spectacular
And still no inernet hooked up yet either spewin


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> I wonder if it would be worth it to go tri 290 cf ? The results ive seen from others hasnt been spectacular
> And still no inernet hooked up yet either spewin


so far.. the gain from a thrid card is not great for benchmarks... but basically I'm benching my gaming rig. Adding a 3rd card helped a lot with 4K games.


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> so far.. the gain from a thrid card is not great for benchmarks... but basically I'm benching my gaming rig. Adding a 3rd card helped a lot with 4K games.


really? it seems like the 3rd card show no scaling from the reviews ive seen for the 780 ti


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> really? it seems like the 3rd card show no scaling from the reviews ive seen for the 780 ti


Scaling is greAT IN MOST GAMES (BF4, etc) but gains in benchmarks are asymptotic.









http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/3dmark+11+3dmark+score+performance+preset/version+1.0.132/3+gpu

http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/3dmark+11+3dmark+score+performance+preset/version+1.0.132/2+gpu

2 to 3 cards ~ 5K points.

http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/3dmark+11+3dmark+score+extreme+preset/version+1.0.132/3+gpu

http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/3dmark+11+3dmark+score+extreme+preset/version+1.0.132/2+gpu

.. about 4.5K pts on extreme.

BUT - at 4K the extra card does add needed punch. Frankly, 2 card SLI or CFX is barely enough for 4K. I'm also experiencing power issues with 3 Kingpins on this R4BE. When pushed, the LEDs on all three cards will "flicker" at times. I think the MB PCIE is getting borked.


----------



## navit

This was with cpu @ 4.5 and my 290x Lightning @1195/1600


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navit*
> 
> 
> 
> This was with cpu @ 4.5 and my 290x Lightning @1195/1600




Um, no data line and most importantly no URL.

I sometimes wonder why ppls crop the address bar out of their shots? Only thing I can think of is what's in the bookmarks bar..








Quote:


> Users must follow these guidelines:
> -Use default 3DMark11 settings
> -Your entry must contain: user name, CPU and clock, GPU('s) and of course the Pxxx score
> Like so:
> 
> User-name --- 3770K @ 4.2 --- 7970 CF --- PXXXX
> 
> -Your entry must have a Futuremark verification URL AND screenshot of your score
> -More than one entry only allowed for different GPUs or different number of GPUs.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Um, no data line and most importantly no URL.
> 
> I sometimes wonder why ppls *crop the address bar out of their shots*? Only thing I can think of is what's in the bookmarks bar..


----------



## fishingfanatic

Ok, fishingfanatic 3960x @ 5 Ghz KPE 780 ti sli P24601



I don't know why the KingPin doesn't show up other than LN2


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fishingfanatic*
> 
> Ok, fishingfanatic 3960x @ 5 Ghz KPE 780 ti sli P24601
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Um, no URL.


----------



## fishingfanatic

Ok, no problem. Here's another that will be rejected:

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8113891

FF


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fishingfanatic*
> 
> Ok, no problem. Here's another that will be rejected:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8113891
> 
> FF


This time the data line was left out.
Quote:


> Users must follow these guidelines:
> -Use default 3DMark11 settings
> -Your entry must contain: user name, CPU and clock, GPU('s) and of course the Pxxx score
> Like so:
> 
> User-name --- 3770K @ 4.2 --- 7970 CF --- PXXXX
> 
> -Your entry must have a Futuremark verification URL AND screenshot of your score
> -More than one entry only allowed for different GPUs or different number of GPUs.


----------



## fishingfanatic

Well I don't mind. There are a lot of better scores than mine I'm sure. I'm only on air, so don't stand a chance against the pros.

I'm still just a beginner. It would be interesting to c where I might've been though.









I'll check out the standings when I find them...hehehe.

FF


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fishingfanatic*
> 
> Well I don't mind. There are a lot of better scores than mine I'm sure. I'm only on air, so don't stand a chance against the pros.
> I'm still just a beginner. It would be interesting to c where I might've been though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll check out the standings when I find them...hehehe.
> FF




*you only need to edit your post with the data line you had in the earlier post*....


----------



## fishingfanatic

Ok, here's another, as I've already submitted tri it won't count bcuz it doesn't show the KPE in the results. Different system.

Anyway, fishingfanatic 4960x @ 4.7 Ghz KingPin tri sli. 1150/1902


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8113891


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fishingfanatic*
> 
> Ok, here's another, as I've already submitted tri it won't count bcuz it doesn't show the KPE in the results. Different system.
> 
> Anyway, fishingfanatic 4960x @ 4.7 Ghz KingPin tri sli. 1150/1902
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8113891




























I've written it up as KP. (In your earlier submission the 2880 Cuda cores show.) If the other Tri is different GPU, it can stay.


----------



## fishingfanatic

Thanks. Check the bclk on the 2 to show the difference. You probably know that already though....







D'ohh!

FF


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Well then... I didn't think I was on the SLI board, but as I glance, I am... *edit* not am, but can be.

Scarlet-Tech -- 4770k @ 4.5 -- 2x 780Ti classified under water -- P24537

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8096048


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> Well then... I didn't think I was on the SLI board, but as I glance, I am... *edit* not am, but can be.
> 
> Scarlet-Tech -- 4770k @ 4.5 -- 2x 780Ti classified under water -- P24537
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8096048
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## fishingfanatic

Ok, finally got some decent scores.

fishingfanatic 4960x @ 4.7 KPE 780 ti quad: 32753



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8125531


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fishingfanatic*
> 
> Ok, finally got some decent scores.
> 
> fishingfanatic 4960x @ 4.7 KPE 780 ti quad: 32753
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8125531


----------



## Joa3d43

...fresh out of the Lightning Box a few hours ago... ...'Bumble-Bee is still air-cooled' (but not for long







)

Joa3d43 -- 4930K @ 4833 -- 290X Lightning @ 1215 / 1650 -- score 18751

...please see update below

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8132078


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...fresh out of the Lightning Box a few hours ago... ...'Bumble-Bee is still air-cooled' (but not for long
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Joa3d43 -- 4930K @ 4833 -- 290X Lightning @ 1215 / 1650 -- score 18751
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8132078


Now I have to redo mine, because you kicked me off the board, LOL.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> Now I have to redo mine, because you kicked me off the board, LOL.


...sorry - but might as well make it worth your while









Joa3d43 -- 4930K @ 4833 -- 290X Lightning @ 1243 / 1653 (air-cooled) - score = 19039

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8132231


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...sorry - but might as well make it worth your while
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joa3d43 -- 4930K @ 4833 -- 290X Lightning @ 1243 / 1653 (air-cooled) - score = 19039
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8132231


I won't be able to catch your processor unless I upgrade again, which I won't yet, but I am already working to pull more out of the CPU, so maybe with that and a little TLC since watercooling, I can pull a slightly higher score.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...sorry - but might as well make it worth your while
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joa3d43 -- 4930K @ 4833 -- 290X Lightning @ 1243 / 1653 (air-cooled) - score = 19039
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8132231


You've finally seen the light and got some red things ......... Niiiiiiiiiiiice

Tess off ????


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> You've finally seen the light and got some red things ......... Niiiiiiiiiiiice
> 
> Tess off ????


...you forgot about my 'red' 7990s ?







...I'm a red-green kind of guy...


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...you forgot about my 'red' 7990s ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...I'm a red-green kind of guy...


Yes I did for a fleeting moment during post .
BUT they aint in the same league as the 290 / 290x








Green (660ti 760) - Red cause these are the first red things ive bought and w/blocked first time too . The stock cooler just dont cut the mustard temp wise .
Lightnings look fully sick


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

I really want to build another system with a little Red in it... Big Brother blew my budget by about 3x though... I just couldn't stop, lol.

If I do, he will be the step-brother... :-D


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...sorry - but might as well make it worth your while
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joa3d43 -- 4930K @ 4833 -- 290X Lightning @ 1243 / 1653 (air-cooled) - score = 19039
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8132231


over 20K with water...


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> Now I have to redo mine, because you kicked me off the board, LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> ...sorry - but might as well make it worth your while
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joa3d43 -- 4930K @ 4833 -- 290X Lightning @ 1243 / 1653 (air-cooled) - score = 19039
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8132231
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...


----------



## Jpmboy

Update: a little better. Any further and my main PSU OCPs.

jpmboy --- [email protected] -- 3 GTX780Ti KPE SLI --- 33442

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8135339


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Update: a little better. Any further and my main PSU OCPs.
> 
> jpmboy --- [email protected] -- 3 GTX780Ti KPE SLI --- 33442
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8135339


Nice !







...I just hooked in a 3rd CPU > nothing has blown up yet







...going to explore that single Lightning a bit more before I push the machine w/ the 3 PSUs / multi-GPUs > if over 3200 w isn't enough, I'm going to give up on OCing and take up knitting...


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Update: a little better. Any further and my main PSU OCPs.
> 
> jpmboy --- [email protected] -- 3 GTX780Ti KPE SLI --- 33442
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8135339




















Nice.


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Update: a little better. Any further and my main PSU OCPs.
> 
> jpmboy --- [email protected] -- 3 GTX780Ti KPE SLI --- 33442
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8135339


Mine does that too. Just bought another psu today to help my PCP&C Turbo Cool 1200w out....lol. wicked score man....good job!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> Nice !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...I just hooked in a 3rd CPU > nothing has blown up yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...going to explore that single Lightning a bit more before I push the machine w/ the 3 PSUs / multi-GPUs > if over 3200 w isn't enough, I'm going to give up on OCing and take up knitting...


Thanks bro. Without a doubt, 3 KPEs is a power management issue. And 3 PSUs was more of a ground potential problem. What we really need is that lep to come to this side of the planet.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Mine does that too. Just bought another psu today to help my PCP&C Turbo Cool 1200w out....lol. wicked score man....good job!


Running 2 PSUs (2700W), I think any single PSU struggles with 2 KPEs. The turbocool is a great PSU. Mine recently poped a cap and fried, Firepower sent me a new one. Be careful, It may have issues working with a partner.


----------



## fishingfanatic

Holy [email protected] what a score dude!

Congrats!

FF


----------



## andressergio

Hey brodas this is my new setup just started to warming up hope you like it and here some starting score





my Score

*andressergio --- [email protected] --2x GALAXY 780HOF --- 21479*

proof



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8118332

Cheers to all !!!
Sergio


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> Nice !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...I just hooked in a 3rd CPU > nothing has blown up yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...going to explore that single Lightning a bit more before I push the machine w/ the 3 PSUs / multi-GPUs *> if over 3200 w isn't enough, I'm going to give up on OCing and take up knitting...*


Don't bother you'll prolly fail at that


----------



## Yungbenny911

Did some RAM tweaking and got a few hundred points. I hate my score







. I can't wait for Haswell-E. Hopefully i can get the 5930k









*Yungbenny911 --- 3770k @ 4.9Ghz --- MSI GTX 770 Gaming SLI @ 1437Mhz (core), 1954Mhz (mem) --- P19468*


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8136920


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andressergio*
> 
> Hey brodas this is my new setup just started to warming up hope you like it and here some starting score
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my Score
> 
> *andressergio --- [email protected] --2x GALAXY 780HOF --- 21479*
> 
> proof
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8118332
> 
> Cheers to all !!!
> Sergio



















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Did some RAM tweaking and got a few hundred points. I hate my score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I can't wait for Haswell-E. Hopefully i can get the 5930k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Yungbenny911 --- 3770k @ 4.9Ghz --- MSI GTX 770 Gaming SLI @ 1437Mhz (core), 1954Mhz (mem) --- P19468*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8136920


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

*UPDATE PLEASE SALTYDOG*

HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2428 Watered R9 290 CF [email protected] *27409* Tess off and 14.3 mantle beta



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8137633









No 3 on da HWBOT and No 5 CF / SLI here









http://hwbot.org/submission/2517754_homecinema_pc_3dmark11___performance_2x_radeon_r9_290_27409_marks?recalculate=true

Really good for average red things


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Did some RAM tweaking and got a few hundred points. I hate my score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I can't wait for Haswell-E. Hopefully i can get the 5930k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Yungbenny911 --- 3770k @ 4.9Ghz --- MSI GTX 770 Gaming SLI @ 1437Mhz (core), 1954Mhz (mem) --- P19468*
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8136920


That took you ages to beat my old sli 770 sub ..... well done man









http://hwbot.org/submission/2407003_homecinema_pc_3dmark11___performance_2x_geforce_gtx_770_19407_marks


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Not much of a climb, but the Classifieds are not liking the newest drivers.. I dropped about 100 points with them, which isnt much, but is sure isn't helpful.. CPU boosted from 4.5 to 4.6 now. 1371 on the core for the cards.. Trying to get a little more out of them and make it to 1400, but I think my PSU is running out of Juicey Juice... :-D

Scarlet-Tech -- 4770K @ 4.6 Ghz on water -- 2x 780 Ti Classified -- 24614 -- http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8138036


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks bro. Without a doubt, 3 KPEs is a power management issue. And 3 PSUs was more of a ground potential problem. What we really need is that lep to come to this side of the planet.
> 
> 
> Running 2 PSUs (2700W), I think any single PSU struggles with 2 KPEs. The turbocool is a great PSU. Mine recently poped a cap and fried, Firepower sent me a new one. Be careful, It may have issues working with a partner.


Who is Firepower?

Nevermind, I googled it....LOL


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> Not much of a climb, but the Classifieds are not liking the newest drivers.. I dropped about 100 points with them, which isnt much, but is sure isn't helpful.. CPU boosted from 4.5 to 4.6 now. 1371 on the core for the cards.. Trying to get a little more out of them and make it to 1400, but I think my PSU is running out of Juicey Juice... :-D
> 
> Scarlet-Tech -- 4770K @ 4.6 Ghz on water -- 2x 780 Ti Classified -- 24614 -- http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8138036


Your getting there very close to 25k









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Who is Firepower?
> 
> Nevermind, I googled it....LOL










Howsit goin ? Borked up anything expensive lately


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Your getting there very close to 25k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Howsit goin ? Borked up anything expensive lately


LOL.... You are trying to get Murphy to pay me some attention again I see...LOL









*Continuously knocking on wood* No, things have been pretty good. Purchased a second PSU yesterday to power my GPU's. My T12W by itself is not strong enough to handle the whole rig with a decent OC, so the addition 108A/1300W should do me GPU's just fine me thinks!









Been doing alright otherwise, thanks for asking, can't complain! How've you been? Seriously need to start saving up to replace my GPU's I think, however I still get really good fps in BF4 so I'm at a cross-roads with it. meh!


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> That took you ages to beat my old sli 770 sub ..... well done man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2407003_homecinema_pc_3dmark11___performance_2x_geforce_gtx_770_19407_marks


lol Only so much i can do with a 3770k and slow RAM... I wonder what i would get if i reduced the speed of the RAM to 2133 and made the timings tighter at 1.8v


----------



## dpoverlord

So I decided to try again with 3 scaling

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8141024
DPOVERLORD - Xeon X5660 4.59GH.---- x3Titan 3105MHZ P21209


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> So I decided to try again with 3 scaling
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8141024
> DPOVERLORD - Xeon X5660 4.59GH.---- x3Titan 3105MHZ P21209




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> Not much of a climb, but the Classifieds are not liking the newest drivers.. I dropped about 100 points with them, which isnt much, but is sure isn't helpful.. CPU boosted from 4.5 to 4.6 now. 1371 on the core for the cards.. Trying to get a little more out of them and make it to 1400, but I think my PSU is running out of Juicey Juice... :-D
> 
> Scarlet-Tech -- 4770K @ 4.6 Ghz on water -- 2x 780 Ti Classified -- 24614 -- http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8138036
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> *UPDATE PLEASE SALTYDOG*
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2428 Watered R9 290 CF [email protected] *27409* Tess off and 14.3 mantle beta
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8137633
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No 3 on da HWBOT and No 5 CF / SLI here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2517754_homecinema_pc_3dmark11___performance_2x_radeon_r9_290_27409_marks?recalculate=true
> 
> Really good for average red things


----------



## Silent Scone

Silent_Scone--- 4960X @ 4.77 --- EVGA Reference 780Ti @1345/1900 --- P17732


----------



## thrgk

Here are my Quad 7970 results.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2714555

thrgk 4770k 4.5ghz 4x7970s. GPU score 36351 My cpu is really holding me back compared to your guys 3930k's+


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Silent_Scone--- 4960X @ 4.77 --- EVGA Reference 780Ti @1345/1900 --- P17732


Without the link to you score, Alan won't be able to add you to the board. Make sure to edit your comment with the link.  P. S. Nicely done.


----------



## Silent Scone

Not a problem will add tonight


----------



## fishingfanatic

Still pretty awesome score bud!!!









FF


----------



## fishingfanatic

Well I finally started moving the kpes.

Thought I did pretty good on the 1st deal.

2 titans with full cover swiftech blocks for a KPE and a bit of cash! Time to try out wcing. Need to go and get some distilled water.

I need some help as I'm completely new to wcing. Now this is 1 of those all in one units from Koolance that I got for cheap for the 1st

wcing venture. I talked to them briefly, it can handle 2 titans but not 2 KPE ti's...

How often do u drain ur system and add clean water. Do you add anything to the water to prevent scaling...

I had wondered about a tiny bit of vinegar to help keep any scaling non existent but do u even have that kind of issue with distilled water?

Would it make a mess of the seals?

Time to surf the net I guess.

So much to learn. Like the Little Caesar commercial, wooooa, too much info to assimilate for 1 day!

hehehe

FF


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Silent_Scone--- 4960X @ 4.77 --- EVGA Reference 780Ti @1345/1900 --- P17732


url?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Here are my Quad 7970 results.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2714555
> 
> thrgk 4770k 4.5ghz 4x7970s. GPU score 36351 My cpu is really holding me back compared to your guys 3930k's+


Wrong thread. This is a 3DMark11 thread. You want 3DMark (2013)


----------



## thrgk

ah sorry my bad


----------



## dpoverlord

Does not seem as many games / processes do better than 2 sli wonder how to improve with 3


----------



## Joa3d43

...update please









Joa3d43 -- 4960X @ 4865 -- 290X Lightning 1243 / 1660 -- Score 19242

...HWBot-run (tess off) still air-cooled, but giving it a small workout so it doesn't get rusty









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8145193



... testing to see what water-cooling / colder temps and a bit more voltage might do


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...update please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joa3d43 -- 4960X @ 4865 -- 290X Lightning 1243 / 1660 -- Score 19242
> 
> ...HWBot-run (tess off) still air-cooled, but giving it a small workout so it doesn't get rusty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8145193
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... testing to see what water-cooling / colder temps and a bit more voltage might do
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



















@HOMECINEMA-PC, someone is right behind you...


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...update please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joa3d43 -- 4960X @ 4865 -- 290X Lightning 1243 / 1660 -- Score 19242
> 
> ...HWBot-run (tess off) still air-cooled, but giving it a small workout so it doesn't get rusty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8145193
> 
> 
> 
> ... testing to see what water-cooling / colder temps and a bit more voltage might do


Good grief! That is great.

What happens when you turn Tessellation on? Just curious.


----------



## PhIlLy ChEeSe StEaK

PhIlLy ChEeSe StEaK - [email protected] -2X Asus GTX 780 TI DC2 OC 3072/1148/1904 - -score 26443

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8137925


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhIlLy ChEeSe StEaK*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PhIlLy ChEeSe StEaK - [email protected] -2X Asus GTX 780 TI DC2 OC 3072/1148/1904 - -score 26443
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8137925


----------



## yknot

Got an SLI 780 ClassyTi SLI score..........................

yknot.........4960x @5100 (BE mbd). EVGA 780Ti Classified SLI @ 1406 / 2135 Score 29325

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8139416


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yknot*
> 
> Got an SLI 780 ClassyTi SLI score..........................
> 
> yknot.........4960x @5100 (BE mbd). EVGA 780Ti Classified SLI @ 1406 / 2135 Score 29325
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8139416
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## pharma57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yknot*
> 
> Got an SLI 780 ClassyTi SLI score..........................
> 
> yknot.........4960x @5100 (BE mbd). EVGA 780Ti Classified SLI @ 1406 / 2135 Score 29325
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8139416


Nice run and top score! Those Classy 780 Ti's are really strong down the stretch ....


----------



## PhIlLy ChEeSe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> Nice run and top score! Those Classy 780 Ti's are really strong down the stretch ....


Very nice the 4960 helps too........IMHO:thumb:


----------



## PhIlLy ChEeSe

@alancsalt
YKnot's score in the front page shows a wrong CPU, he has the 4960


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhIlLy ChEeSe*
> 
> Very nice the 4960 helps too........IMHO:thumb:


Should see ynot's 3960x!









5.4Ghz+ monster!


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Should see ynot's 3960x!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.4Ghz+ monster!


...yes, he mentioned his phase cooling before (want one!) ...probably better than moving to Edmonton (







) ...in a few months, I have a pro show me LN2, though I'll start w/ the 4930K and an old GTX 670, just until I get the hang of it

@Yknot > superb score mate


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhIlLy ChEeSe*
> 
> Very nice the 4960 helps too........IMHO:thumb:


4960 @ 5.1 certainly helps!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> LOL.... You are trying to get Murphy to pay me some attention again I see...LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Continuously knocking on wood* No, things have been pretty good. Purchased a second PSU yesterday to power my GPU's. My T12W by itself is not strong enough to handle the whole rig with a decent OC, so the addition 108A/1300W should do me GPU's just fine me thinks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been doing alright otherwise, thanks for asking, can't complain! How've you been? Seriously need to start saving up to replace my GPU's I think, however I still get really good fps in BF4 so I'm at a cross-roads with it. meh!


Im alright dude , new house , still pretty hot and humid here for autumn . Managed to separate my mancave from my bed . Set up a benchroom / Mediaroom and bought fancy office chair and now also use the keyboard on the table .







Now 46" monitor is in my face ..... LooooooL
Murphy is there all the time with you









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @HOMECINEMA-PC, someone is right behind you...


Thanks for the update on that . Shall wait and see eh ?


----------



## alancsalt

Ah, Lightnings, you'd think Joa3d43 would be scoring more, but then I realised that's on mere air.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Ah, Lightnings, you'd think Joa3d43 would be scoring more, but then I realised that's on mere air.


Its a shame I cant unlock my 290's . Those extra cores would do me well


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Ah, Lightnings, you'd think Joa3d43 would be scoring more, but then I realised that's on mere air.


...yes, only just got it and it hasn't run more than a few hours...I'm sure I have a few extra w-cooling bits somewhere...but when it gets to strong Lightning scores, a certain XOC fellow who lives near just picked up his this afternoon







...patience


----------



## alancsalt

May the gold be with it.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

How does tessellation effect AMD cards? I see a lot of "Tessellation disabled" and such. Wondering what the purpose is. Does it eat the fps and score?

Out of curiosity, I decided to turn it off to see how it effected my cards, and the results were C0... That's awesome that I paid for the program and instead of saying invalid score, changing anything renders the program useless for see what effects what. I am not liking that about 3D Mark series BMs.

P . S. The brothers are official bunking together, 



P. S. S. Autocorrect is the devil and the reason for 85% of my edits, lol.


----------



## alancsalt

Turning off tesselation in 3DMark11 generally gives a 6 to 9% improvement in score. On HWbot it is allowed. On Futuremark Hall of Fame it is not. Hence the advantage is better scores in HWbot competition.

For ATI/AMD cards only....


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Ah ha. I haven't done anything with HWBot. Is it worth the time? I am up for some good fun competing, :-D

Is the tessellation thing directed straight for AMD, and would that be the reason for the C0 from a NVidia tested card? If so, that would make sense.


----------



## fishingfanatic

Ok, just can't seem to get any higher with that 4.7 wall. Marginal increase for just over 4.7...

fishingfanatic 4960x @ 4.7 Ghz 1 KPE 780 ti 17560 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8152142



FF


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fishingfanatic*
> 
> Ok, just can't seem to get any higher with that 4.7 wall. Marginal increase for just over 4.7...
> 
> fishingfanatic 4960x @ 4.7 Ghz 1 KPE 780 ti 17560 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8152142
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FF


----------



## yknot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PhIlLy ChEeSe*
> 
> Very nice the 4960 helps too........IMHO:thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> 4960 @ 5.1 certainly helps!
Click to expand...

Still trying to see if the 4960X at 5100 is better than the 3960x at 5400..............not sure............If anybody has any numbers it would be interesting.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fishingfanatic*
> 
> Ok, just can't seem to get any higher with that 4.7 wall. Marginal increase for just over 4.7...
> 
> fishingfanatic 4960x @ 4.7 Ghz 1 KPE 780 ti 17560 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8152142
> 
> 
> 
> FF


I can score 17700+ with CPU at 4.77 and 780Ti Ref. You should try using BCLK. And also, why are your clocks so low







?


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yknot*
> 
> Still trying to see if the 4960X at 5100 is better than the 3960x at 5400..............not sure............If anybody has any numbers it would be interesting.


Have you tried cinebench R15?
I have a core using a 3070x at 5.35GHz and MrTOOSHORT has a score using a [email protected],4GHz
http://www.overclock.net/t/1431032/top-cinebench-r15-cpu-scores/0_20


----------



## fishingfanatic

My scores are low bcuz I'm on air. Just got a pr of titans for my 1st venture into wcing so that should be interesting!

Used to be a millwright so cooling is nothing new, but haven't looked to c what I need for it to be hooked up yet.

I hope no one else gets this. Came as a complete shock as it came off while I was removing the card!!!





FF


----------



## fishingfanatic

Yeah, with my own ocing I got it to 4.8 a few times but won't stabilize. Nice scores in 3DMark btw.

I tried to run it with bclk at different settings and multipliers. At least I'm not trying that 1.5v preset anymore. I can get 4.7 @ 1.395, which isn't too

bad considering how little experience I have thanks to u folks!

I thought with an ASIC of 77.4 that it should do better. Likely just the bencher, dummy doesn't know what he's doing,...lol

Just so there's no confusion, as it's been mentioned to me b4, I cut myself up as it's hard to make good if u offend anyone and it's hard offend

myself, MOST of the time....







rofl.

I can get 3D Mark to run as high as 1240/7840, but not for 3D Mark 11. Must be something I haven't gotten set right or as I thought, another chip

with a 4.7 Ghz ceiling from what I've read.

Anyway, I'm home all day, can't work, so if anyone has a suggestion that would likely help, plz let me know.

Meanwhile I'm going to try tro find that stable 4.8 again.

If I can submit a better score will it replace my current one or is it just sol.

FF


----------



## yknot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *yknot*
> 
> Still trying to see if the 4960X at 5100 is better than the 3960x at 5400..............not sure............If anybody has any numbers it would be interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried cinebench R15?
> I have a core using a 3070x at 5.35GHz and MrTOOSHORT has a score using a [email protected],4GHz
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1431032/top-cinebench-r15-cpu-scores/0_20
Click to expand...

Thanx.........off to try cinebench


----------



## Jpmboy

just had to post this here (too)








http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8156150


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> just had to post this here (too)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8156150


Nicely done.


----------



## Jpmboy

Thanks bud.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Thanks bud.


Ooohh Ahhhhh


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Ooohh Ahhhhh


power management is the issue.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> power management is the issue.


You have opposite issue to most .... you have hardware but not the full power delivery


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> just had to post this here (too)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8156150


Nice







What sort of volts does it need for those clocks? I need to get myself a Classified at least...

1375mhz on reference PCB / 1.212v and nowhere to go


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What sort of volts does it need for those clocks? I need to get myself a Classified at least...
> 
> 1375mhz on reference PCB / 1.212v and nowhere to go


Actually - I was lower voltages, and did better. that run was 1.35V (~1.4 loaded) Dropped it down to 1.30 and still good.


----------



## OneManHitSquad

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8166814


----------



## OneManHitSquad

moved to proper thread


----------



## Joa3d43

...update please









Joa3d43 -- 3970X @ 5120 -- NV 780 Ti Classified 1461 / 2044 (8176 eff.) - score 19442

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8166869


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneManHitSquad*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8166849


You want http://www.overclock.net/t/1464813/3d-mark-11-extreme-top-30









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...update please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joa3d43 -- 3970X @ 5120 -- NV 780 Ti Classified 1461 / 2044 (8176 eff.) - score 19442
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8166869


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...update please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joa3d43 -- 3970X @ 5120 -- NV 780 Ti Classified 1461 / 2044 (8176 eff.) - score 19442
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8166869


I hate you... I will only love you and your ridiculous scores if you upgrade to the new 2011-3 (or whatever the new enthusiast will be) and sell me this one for a decent price (not a huge break, but enough to justify to my wife...) I will even buy the motherboard at the same time so that you can get both and not lose out...

but remember... i hate you right now... lol

(amazing score by the way, but I will never admit it.)


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...update please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joa3d43 -- 3970X @ 5120 -- NV 780 Ti Classified 1461 / 2044 (8176 eff.) - score 19442
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8166869
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> I hate you... I will only love you and your ridiculous scores if you upgrade to the new 2011-3 (or whatever the new enthusiast will be) and sell me this one for a decent price (not a huge break, but enough to justify to my wife...) I will even buy the motherboard at the same time so that you can get both and not lose out...
> 
> but remember... i hate you right now... lol
> 
> (amazing score by the way, but I will never admit it.)
Click to expand...









138 pts eh ...... that does it you...... back to single card


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 138 pts eh ...... that does it you...... back single card


THIS... MEANS..... WAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  *crabs coca-cola and watches closely....*


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> I hate you... I will only love you and your ridiculous scores if --- snip ---
> 
> .. lol


...ahem, ahem







... >







HOMECINEMA made me do it


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> THIS... MEANS..... WAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  *crabs coca-cola and watches closely....*


Grabs pre mix first.........


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...ahem, ahem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... >
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOMECINEMA made me do it


It isn't nice to point the finger at someone else..... Just saying...

Now seriously, you two get to war.. right now... I want to watch this happen.

I soooo wish I had just moved up to 2011 from my 3770k, but I didn't benchmark at that time.. I also want another power supply so that I can feed the beasts an overload of amazing!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Grabs pre mix first.........










I didn't they made those.... Why do I have to live in a place that I don't get to see these things...


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Grabs pre mix first.........


...cheers


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...ahem, ahem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... >
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOMECINEMA made me do it


I am the push that pushes you..........









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> It isn't nice to point the finger at someone else..... Just saying...
> 
> Now seriously, you two get to war.. right now... I want to watch this happen.
> 
> I soooo wish I had just moved up to 2011 from my 3770k, but I didn't benchmark at that time.. I also want another power supply so that I can feed the beasts an overload of amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't they made those.... Why do I have to live in a place that I don't get to see these things...


Its a good way to s/stir .......... Just saying LoooooL








This will blow your mind then








I was going for this instead......

A Darwin stubby


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> I am the push that pushes you..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its a good way to s/stir .......... Just saying LoooooL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This will blow your mind then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going for this instead......
> 
> A Darwin stubby


Jao3d43.. I am liking him less... Just saying...

JUST RUB IT IN WHY DON'T YOU!!!!


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 138 pts eh ...... that does it you...... back to single card


Hmm this war worries me








Don't bring the heat on to much guys or I'll have to take out the big guns


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Hmm this war worries me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't bring the heat on to much guys or I'll have to take out the big guns


It should








Hmmm lumps of copper , whatcha gonna do , throw em at me ? LooooooL


----------



## OneManHitSquad

post #2065 is a new score - updated CPU thanks - removed post that was wrong thread


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Hmm this war worries me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't bring the heat on to much guys or I'll have to take out the big guns


...war - what war ? I'm just reconfiguring things to get ready for some 'frozen CPU and GPU' adventures in a month+


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...war - what war ? I'm just reconfiguring things to get ready for some 'frozen CPU and GPU' adventures in a month+


So funny because I'm going to do some LN2 OC'ing during Easter


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> So funny because I'm going to do some LN2 OC'ing during Easter


...I'm just starting out ...really looking forward to doing 'cold' in a few months after some prep work as it is a natural progression for me...but right now, I'm clueless on 'freezing' (cold bug ? Is that a little creepy-crawly thing that lives in my freezer ?)


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...I'm just starting out ...really looking forward to doing 'cold' in a few months after some prep work as it is a natural progression for me...but right now, I'm clueless on 'freezing' (cold bug ? Is that a little creepy-crawly thing that lives in my freezer ?)


Oh!! you're in for so much fun









Look out for those cold bugs(cb) or even worse the cbb's







nasty little suckers









OC'ing on LN2 are so different from what you are used to on water cooling.


----------



## Painstouch

My humble entry.

Painstouch --- Intel i5 2500k @ 4800 Mhz --- GTX 770 --- P9970


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Painstouch*
> 
> My humble entry.
> 
> Painstouch --- Intel i5 2500k @ 4800 Mhz --- GTX 770 --- P9970



















No url provided, but at least u left it in your pic


----------



## Durvelle27

Durvelle27 --- i7-4770 @ 4.152 --- AMD R9 290X @1180/1500 --- P14896



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8174333


----------



## OneManHitSquad

OneManHitSquad ([email protected])----i7 4930k @ 4.6ghz----Asus GTX780 DC2 x3----P28472

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8166789


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Durvelle27 --- i7-4770 @ 4.152 --- AMD R9 290X @1180/1500 --- P14896
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8174333




















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneManHitSquad*
> 
> OneManHitSquad----i7 4930k @ 4.6ghz----Asus GTX780 DC2 x3----P28472
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8166814


I clicked on the URL. "Result not found" You've got the free edition and overwritten your result?


----------



## yknot

Got a score with my Classy Ti, hope it's ok........

yknot........i7 4930 @ 5411............EVGA 780Ti Classified @ 1475/2125.............P20023



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8206570


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yknot*
> 
> Got a score with my Classy Ti, hope it's ok........
> 
> yknot........i7 4930 @ 5411............EVGA 780Ti Classified @ 1475/2125.............P20023
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8206570


Congratulations yknot you have secured 1st place on single card by 18pts AWESOME








BTW what dram frequency and cpu volts were you running on that run ??


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yknot*
> 
> Got a score with my Classy Ti, hope it's ok........
> 
> yknot........i7 4930 @ 5411............EVGA 780Ti Classified @ 1475/2125.............P20023
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8206570


Great score!
Dude - Futuremark must have you on a no-fly list. None of your record scores ever show up in the HOF. Sign in for a free account and post those scores.


----------



## yknot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *yknot*
> 
> Got a score with my Classy Ti, hope it's ok........
> 
> yknot........i7 4930 @ 5411............EVGA 780Ti Classified @ 1475/2125.............P20023
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8206570
> 
> 
> 
> Great score!
> Dude - Futuremark must have you on a no-fly list. None of your record scores ever show up in the HOF. Sign in for a free account and post those scores.
Click to expand...

If it's accepted I'll look up what you're saying


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Been running some Catzilla Benches, and have never had it stable beyond 65 mhz on the core. Well, tonight, I made it to +130 on the core and +400 on the memory... I know this isnt the proper thread, but I plan on testing the run in 3D Mark once the new WHQL is released and accepted. No point in wasting time while the driver isn't accepted. The new beta driver is what I am running and it is a champ.

http://www.catzilla.com/showresult?lp=238343|*|Result%20Details



P.S. i like the Catzilla benchmark, because it at least makes noise while playing, and I only test it at 1080p on average. Only lower is I am trying to find a problem and 1080 is crashing. Previous high score was 25+k

I also currently hold number 9 with 2 cards, the top 8 are two 3 card set ups, one 2 card (32256 pts) and the rest are 4 card setup...

P.S. this is the stock bios, not ln2 and no additional voltage :-D


----------



## yknot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Congratulations yknot you have secured 1st place on single card by 18pts AWESOME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW what dram frequency and cpu volts were you running on that run ??


I'm using Phase Change on my chip so it's over 1.6 vcore (1.63 for most benches) and the Dram is 2463 /T2 Dominator ram (2400def)


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yknot*
> 
> I'm using Phase Change on my chip so it's over 1.6 vcore (1.63 for most benches) and the Dram is 2463 /T2 Dominator ram (2400def)


Nice! What kind of phase change are you running, custom or the OCZ Cryo?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yknot*
> 
> If it's accepted I'll look up what you're saying


it's validated, so it should be at #2 spot.


----------



## Kimir

Not showing up in the HOF is normal with the test version 1.0.
See, you can't select the v1.0 test version on the right side next to number of GPU's.
http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/3dmark+11+3dmark+score+performance+preset/version+1.0.132/1+gpu


----------



## yknot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *yknot*
> 
> I'm using Phase Change on my chip so it's over 1.6 vcore (1.63 for most benches) and the Dram is 2463 /T2 Dominator ram (2400def)
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! What kind of phase change are you running, custom or the OCZ Cryo?
Click to expand...

At the risk of thread hogging...............

Custom made by Piotres, early 2012.

This is the beast. It was in a nice case when I got it but it got moved around so much I eventually turned it into a bench rig.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Holy Benchputer batman







^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^








Id be in the top 10 on the HOF as well if futuremark accepted tess off for amd cards............


----------



## Roboyto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yknot*
> 
> At the risk of thread hogging...............
> 
> Custom made by Piotres, early 2012.
> 
> This is the beast. It was in a nice case when I got it but it got moved around so much I eventually turned it into a bench rig.


I was trying to think of something witty to say regarding this creation...and all I can come up with is...

ermahgerd


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yknot*
> 
> At the risk of thread hogging...............
> 
> Custom made by Piotres, early 2012.
> 
> This is the beast. It was in a nice case when I got it but it got moved around so much I eventually turned it into a bench rig.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Awesome! SDumper made mine, no case for it so it looks pretty archaic but it is also a monster. I average -57 at the evap head.

http://www.overclock.net/t/795416/build-log-canis-x/0_30


----------



## Spectre-

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8213926

new score


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yknot*
> 
> Got a score with my Classy Ti, hope it's ok........
> 
> yknot........i7 4930 @ 5411............EVGA 780Ti Classified @ 1475/2125.............P20023
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8206570



















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8213926
> 
> new score


----------



## muhd86

quad gtx 780ti stock with stock 3930k ---not very efficient i guess

roughly 27000 3d mark 11 score --

any one here with quad


----------



## muhd86

*http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8243196

add me to the club guys ...

stock cpu ,,,very slight oc on the gpu --very slight

just got these babyies ..to tired to do anything else .

p-25864 quad gtx 780 ti / 3930k stock

*


----------



## Slinky PC

Titan 4 Way SLI Slinky PC New Score 3DMark11
P31235 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8194809
X18708 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8231178


----------



## FrankPr

FrankPr --- 3930K @ 5.1 --- GTX 780 Ti Classified --- P18089

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8243371


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> *http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8243196
> 
> add me to the club guys ...
> 
> stock cpu ,,,very slight oc on the gpu --very slight
> 
> just got these babyies ..to tired to do anything else .
> 
> p-25864 quad gtx 780 ti / 3930k stock
> 
> *




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slinky PC*
> 
> Titan 4 Way SLI Slinky PC New Score 3DMark11
> P31235 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8194809
> X18708 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8231178




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrankPr*
> 
> FrankPr --- 3930K @ 5.1 --- GTX 780 Ti Classified --- P18089
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8243371


----------



## muhd86

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8245479

link posted

overclock.net id --muhd86

slowing geting there


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

New Motherboard inbound. I will be able to shut off lanes, FINALLY, and test Single card, and Dual card... Oh Yay!!!! lol.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8245479
> 
> link posted
> 
> overclock.net id --muhd86
> 
> slowing geting there


----------



## NavDigitalStorm

Are these with the Extreme preset?


----------



## alancsalt

All Performance preset scores here.

Maybe http://www.overclock.net/t/1464813/3d-mark-11-extreme-top-30


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

*UPDATE*

HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 TRI 290 [email protected] *P29394* Tess off

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8247824
Nearly cracked 30k


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> *UPDATE*
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 TRI 290 [email protected] *P29394* Tess off
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8247824
> Nearly cracked 30k











Lawsy, lawsy, lawsy!!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lawsy, lawsy, lawsy!!


Don't see any 29k-30k subs from you









*UPDATE*

[email protected]@2400 TRI 290 [email protected] *P29954*

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8248754
So close man to 30k


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Don't see any 29k-30k subs from you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *UPDATE*
> 
> [email protected]@2400 TRI 290 [email protected] *P29954*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8248754
> So close man to 30k


Can I have that 3930 if it is working when you decide to go x99? :-D I may be a begger.. Just sayin.


----------



## hotrod717

hotrod717 [email protected] Lightning - 1275/1575 - *P19116* Tess Off


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> hotrod717 [email protected] Lightning - 1275/1575 - *P19116* Tess Off
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




















Would of been easier if you'd included http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8249709


----------



## Errorist66

Been playing with my SLI setup, second card is running a custom bios with boost enabled, power target at 120% and voltage at 1.212. first card is on the skynet bios.
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8250412


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would of been easier if you'd included http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8249709


Apologies.







Rushing to get some oc'ing and benching done on tight schedule. Sorry for creating xtra work.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Errorist66*
> 
> Been playing with my SLI setup, second card is running a custom bios with boost enabled, power target at 120% and voltage at 1.212. first card is on the skynet bios.
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8250412
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

You forgot this lawsy salt








*UPDATE*

[email protected]@2400 TRI 290 [email protected] *P29954*

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8248754
So close man to 30k


----------



## SDhydro

Nice run there homecinema







Keep pushing so close to 30k


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> Nice run there homecinema
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep pushing so close to 30k


Thanks mate








Gonna try again when I get this 3rd card blocked


----------



## andressergio

Admin please update me with 3x SLI 780HOF









andressergio - - [email protected] - - 3x GALAXY 780HOF [email protected] 1149 - - Score 24827

*with my new rig 24/7*



















*validation*

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8230833

Cheers !!!
Sergio


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andressergio*
> 
> andressergio - - [email protected] - - 3x GALAXY 780HOF [email protected] 1149 - - Score 24827
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8230833
> 
> Cheers !!!
> Sergio


Nice! Mind if I inquire about your Mobo?

*edit* just found it. Maximus 6


----------



## andressergio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> Nice! Mind if I inquire about your Mobo?


Thanks bro, no what question do you have ?


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andressergio*
> 
> Thanks bro, no what question do you have ?


Just curious which one you went with. I have the Z87 classified, and I am seriously contemplating a third classy.... Although I don't really have the appropriate funds... I do have the room for it though... Decisions decisions.


----------



## andressergio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> Just curious which one you went with. I have the Z87 classified, and I am seriously contemplating a third classy.... Although I don't really have the appropriate funds... I do have the room for it though... Decisions decisions.


Well bro i must say that i had an ASRock Z87M OC Formula and the same but not the M version, with both my mem goes to 3400+ from 2666, and CPU eats less volts than asus, BUT...the PLX chip is basic so i realized too late that i woul never ever run Tri Sli on it. For SLI is the best mobo i ever found, not only for the volts of CPU but for the MEM OC. So i was forced to go to the ASUS Maximus 6 Extreme that has a strong PLX chip and of course i payed the price of having a Golden 4770K that i can boot from BIOS at 5GHZ HT and does 4.9GHz HT and passes Cinebench at 1,295 on the ASROCK to 4.8HT Stable at 1,395 Volts to Game...But well its what we got. Of course Tri Sli and 2933 MEM demands more volts but compared to the ASRock its a big differente. So if you going to Crossfire or SLI keep in mind this...i have ALL the tests on my fanpage, if you want you can see it all. Just PM me as i dont know if i can put my link here.

Cheers !!!
Sergio


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andressergio*
> 
> Well bro i must say that i had an ASRock Z87M OC Formula and the same but not the M version, with both my mem goes to 3400+ from 2666, and CPU eats less volts than asus, BUT...the PLX chip is basic so i realized too late that i woul never ever run Tri Sli on it. For SLI is the best mobo i ever found, not only for the volts of CPU but for the MEM OC. So i was forced to go to the ASUS Maximus 6 Extreme that has a strong PLX chip and of course i payed the price of having a Golden 4770K that i can boot from BIOS at 5GHZ HT and does 4.9GHz HT and passes Cinebench at 1,295 on the ASROCK to 4.8HT Stable at 1,395 Volts to Game...But well its what we got. Of course Tri Sli and 2933 MEM demands more volts but compared to the ASRock its a big differente. So if you going to Crossfire or SLI keep in mind this...i have ALL the tests on my fanpage, if you want you can see it all. Just PM me as i dont know if i can put my link here.
> 
> Cheers !!!
> Sergio


The Mobo I have right now doesn't like to run very hard, so I can't wait to see how the EVGA board will act. I am looking forward to pushing a little harder. I doubt I will go triSLI just because if the power requirements. We will see though. I would love to see the full capabilities and also find a golden chip to push to the max. This motherboard doesn't like going above 4.5 for more than an hour. Even low Temps, manual voltage, everything seems to stay at max on the clock and the board just shuts off. Only time will tell in the near future, and then I am going to run some more Benches once the new Mother Board is in.


----------



## andressergio

Well bro im not suprised evga doesnt sound like before same with asus...asrock took the lead except for what i told you. And the rampage black is awesome but i tested my rig against one with a 4930k at 4700mhz and 2 titans and man for games waste of money..for bench its very good.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Yeah, I would love to move up to an x79 or even x99 some day, but for now, I am very happy on Z87 platform. I have Z77 as well, and it isn't bad, but that motherboard refuses every overclock no matter what. I don't think I am going to skimp on the motherboards again. I bought both of them spur of the moment and didn't really know what I was getting. Now I know and will make sure to get what I need rather than what is available.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

*@alancsalt UPDATE*

[email protected]@2428 TRI 290 [email protected] *P30704*









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8255134
My highest Pscore ever








Is this acceptable Mr Salt ?


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> *@alancsalt UPDATE*
> 
> [email protected]@2428 TRI 290 [email protected] *P30704*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8255134
> My highest Pscore ever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this acceptable Mr Salt ?


A
Very well done! You are on water?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> *@alancsalt UPDATE*
> 
> [email protected]@2428 TRI 290 [email protected] *P30704*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8255134
> My highest Pscore ever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this acceptable Mr Salt ?


Great Run HC-PC!!

I'm so jelly that you can use OHM. The R4BE is not supported.


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> *@alancsalt UPDATE*
> 
> [email protected]@2428 TRI 290 [email protected] *P30704*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8255134
> My highest Pscore ever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this acceptable Mr Salt ?


That is a whole lot of awesomesauce right there!!! Good job sir!!!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> A
> Very well done! You are on water?


Yes I am about to w/b 3rd card








and Thanks









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Great Run HC-PC!!
> 
> I'm so jelly that you can use OHM. The R4BE is not supported.


Thanks maaate








Silly question .... but ...... OHM...... shortened for ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> That is a whole lot of awesomesauce right there!!! Good job sir!!!


Thanks , that's me in a nutshell


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> *@alancsalt UPDATE*
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC393[email protected]@2428 TRI 290 [email protected] *P30704*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8255134
> My highest Pscore ever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this acceptable Mr Salt ?


----------



## andressergio

@alancsalt can you update my results plz









http://www.overclock.net/t/1361939/top-30-3dmark11-scores-for-single-dual-tri-quad/2120#post_22150551

Thanks !!!
Sergio


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Yes I am about to w/b 3rd card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks maaate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silly question .... but ...... OHM...... shortened for ?
> Thanks , that's me in a nutshell


open hardware monitor.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andressergio*
> 
> Admin please update me with 3x SLI 780HOF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andressergio - - [email protected] - - 3x GALAXY 780HOF [email protected] 1149 - - Score 24827
> 
> *with my new rig 24/7*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *validation*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8230833
> 
> Cheers !!!
> Sergio


----------



## andressergio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


@alancsalt thanks bro !!! but im on 4770K and tri SLI of GTX 780HOF maybe i should have put ADD instead of update ? sorry :/


----------



## alancsalt

Corrected. If u want the old one back in sling me the URL, 'cause I've lost it for now by overwriting..


----------



## Kaapstad

Kaapstad---4 [email protected]/[email protected] 33785

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8213662


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaapstad*
> 
> Kaapstad---4 [email protected]/[email protected] 33785
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8213662


Nice work


----------



## Kaapstad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Nice work


Thanks.


----------



## fishingfanatic

Well for some reason some of my results have no url data verification, so I thought I would post them anyway.

Would've been nice to submit these.



Hahaha, only have 1 on this pc.

Have to fire up the beasty I guess.

Just to be in sync: fishingfanatic 3960x @ 5.011 Ghz 3 780 ti 1104/7322

29765

FF


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> open hardware monitor.


Gawd im stupid









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaapstad*
> 
> Kaapstad---4 [email protected]/[email protected] 33785
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8213662


Woot Woot









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fishingfanatic*
> 
> Well for some reason some of my results have no url data verification, so I thought I would post them anyway.
> 
> Would've been nice to submit these.
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha, only have 1 on this pc.
> 
> Have to fire up the beasty I guess.
> 
> Just to be in sync: fishingfanatic 3960x @ 5.011 Ghz 3 780 ti 1104/7322
> 
> 29765
> 
> FF


Yeah id be a bit miffed too about no urls either
Good score


----------



## fishingfanatic

Yeah thanks. I also have a better sli score with the same problem. I seem to remember something about server issues, but I had to switch providers recently, another big company absorbing a smaller one.

Hopefully that shouldn't happen any more.

FF


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaapstad*
> 
> Kaapstad---4 [email protected]/[email protected] 33785
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8213662


nudged me out... nice!


----------



## hotrod717

Anybody have a fix for corrupted 3dmark 11. This has happened before and uninstall, sweeping reg and reinstall will not work. Continues to give gui error. Only thing that worked in the past is fresh win install. Any ideas?


----------



## andressergio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Corrected. If u want the old one back in sling me the URL, 'cause I've lost it for now by overwriting..


hahaha ok would be nice but already got the screenshots dont worry and Thanks !!!


----------



## andressergio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fishingfanatic*
> 
> Well for some reason some of my results have no url data verification, so I thought I would post them anyway.
> 
> Would've been nice to submit these.
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha, only have 1 on this pc.
> 
> Have to fire up the beasty I guess.
> 
> Just to be in sync: fishingfanatic 3960x @ 5.011 Ghz 3 780 ti 1104/7322
> 
> 29765
> 
> FF


mama mia !!! Congrats man !!!


----------



## Kaapstad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Woot Woot


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> nudged me out... nice!


Thanks.


----------



## fishingfanatic

Hey HotRod, now I remember, it was an update that I installed. I didn't have to re-install windows, but had to completely remove 3DM 11 and start over. Luckily I took a screen shot.

Actually 3DMark started acting up. Came up as corrupted. Simply had to close and re open to clear it, but had to redo my settings each time.

Probably too many crashes...lol.

Thanks and congrats on those scores folks!!!

FF


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Anybody have a fix for corrupted 3dmark 11. This has happened before and uninstall, sweeping reg and reinstall will not work. Continues to give gui error. Only thing that worked in the past is fresh win install. Any ideas?


System restore will work if you have a point saved.


----------



## Bloodbath

Update please









Bloodbath---3X [email protected]@5.0--- Score 29768

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8262623


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloodbath*
> 
> Update please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodbath---3X [email protected]@5.0--- Score 29768
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8262623


----------



## Bloodbath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


cheers:thumb:


----------



## fishingfanatic

Sweet score bud!!!


----------



## Bloodbath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fishingfanatic*
> 
> Sweet score bud!!!


thanks man


----------



## Kaapstad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaapstad*
> 
> Kaapstad---4 [email protected]/[email protected] 33785
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8213662


Is it possible to update mine please.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaapstad*
> 
> Kaapstad---4 [email protected]/[email protected] 33785
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8213662











#1 Quad Score


----------



## fishingfanatic

Great score again man!!!

Here's another that can't be entered.



fishingfanatic 4960x @ 4.7 KPE sli 26802 cards @ ref skyn3t bios










FF


----------



## Jpmboy

edit:
new gpu(s)... stock clocks:

jpmboy -- [email protected]8 --- 1xR9 295x2 -- 25992 (sorry - tess off)

restricted to "OEM" overclocking at this point... and I gotta get rid of this Fischer-Price AIO cooler thing!


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> new gpu(s)... stock clocks:
> 
> jpmboy -- [email protected] --- 1xR9 295x2 -- 24949
> 
> restricted to "OEM" overclocking at this point... and I gotta get rid of this Fischer-Price AIO cooler thing!


Fisher Price.... HAHAHHAHAA! Wonderful!

Score doesn't look too bad so far either.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> edit:
> new gpu(s)... stock clocks:
> 
> jpmboy -- [email protected] --- 1xR9 295x2 -- 25992 (sorry - tess off)
> 
> restricted to "OEM" overclocking at this point... and I gotta get rid of this Fischer-Price AIO cooler thing!




























no url. had to be a detective. http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8264145


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no url. had to be a detective. http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8264145


oh geeze...







thanks.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no url. had to be a detective. http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8264145
> 
> 
> 
> oh geeze...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks.
Click to expand...

You'll just beat it in a few hours/days anway.


----------



## Jpmboy

you made the Call !!!
update - _time to let it rest...
_
jpmboy --- [email protected] -- r9 295x2 --- 26113
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8264389


stock volts and cooling.

so far, can't get it to send 4K to my 4K30Hz monitor (whereas the 290x did... as does EVERY nvidia card!), and for some reason it does not lioke bclk 103.3 (was v good with KPEs).


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you made the Call !!!
> update - _time to let it rest...
> _
> jpmboy --- [email protected] -- r9 295x2 --- 26113
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8264389
> 
> 
> stock volts and cooling.
> 
> so far, can't get it to send 4K to my 4K30Hz monitor (whereas the 290x did... as does EVERY nvidia card!), and for some reason it does not lioke bclk 103.3 (was v good with KPEs).


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

*UPDATE*
HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2428 TRI 290 WB [email protected] *31005*

















http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8268154
Cracked 31k ..........


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> *UPDATE*
> HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2428 TRI 290 WB [email protected] *31005*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8268154
> Cracked 31k ..........


You sir, need to loan me you stuff permanently. Congrats


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> *UPDATE*
> HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2428 TRI 290 WB [email protected] *31005*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8268154
> Cracked 31k ..........


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> You sir, need to loan me you stuff permanently. Congrats


Thanks mate . I could also get you a Darwin stubby to drink your sorrows away









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


Your kingpins should beat that score easily saltydog


----------



## alancsalt

I am just putting them in now.

EDIT: leak testing


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Thanks mate . I could also get you a Darwin stubby to drink your sorrows away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your kingpins should beat that score easily saltydog


I will need two, lol. If I can find the funds for another classy, which I doubt, I will try a three way combo lol. I already spent a fortune though, so it would be a long time off.


----------



## alancsalt

@HOMECINEMA-PC

At stock, two KingPins equal to four fully overclocked 580.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8269225 P23272









At last... installed

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8269489 P24225 good enough to get a foot in...

alancsalt -- 3970x @ 4GHz -- 2 x Kinpin 780 Ti @ 1280/3500 -- P24225


----------



## fishingfanatic

Sweet score!!!

Congrats









FF


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> @HOMECINEMA-PC
> 
> At stock, two KingPins equal to four fully overclocked 580.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8269225 P23272
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At last...


Nice!! Amazing graphics cards!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> @HOMECINEMA-PC
> 
> At stock, two KingPins equal to four fully *overcocked* 580.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8269225 P23272
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At last...


I suppose they are LooooooooL








Geeze those green things have a lot more go in em I rekon no probs at all


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Thanks mate . I could also get you a Darwin stubby to drink your sorrows away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your kingpins should beat that score easily saltydog


Big Brother is adopting one last Classy. ;-) let's see what happens. (I think I am going to sell all of the extra parts as well as a liver and a kidney....)


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> Big Brother is adopting one last Classy. ;-) let's see what happens. (I think I am going to sell all of the extra parts as well as a liver and a kidney....)


I would love to bench some classies or kp's . I rekon I could tickle em the right way no problems


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> I would love to bench some classies or kp's . I rekon I could tickle em the right way no problems


Haha! Looking at the scores on a lot of classies, my cpu is holding my score back. I can not upgrade that, as I do not use the power of the 2011 enough, but if I ever stumble across a board and chip that happens to have an Ek block installed, I will make sure I get them. I am hoping the new mobo let's me extend the power of my current chip. I do love that little guy, lol!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> @HOMECINEMA-PC
> 
> At stock, two KingPins equal to four fully overclocked 580.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8269225 P23272
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At last... installed
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8269489 P24225 good enough to get a foot in...
> 
> alancsalt -- 3970x @ 4GHz -- 2 x Kinpin 780 Ti @ 1280/3500 -- P24225
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




























About those 80 days HC ... http://hwbot.org/submission/2537958_


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About those 80 days HC ... http://hwbot.org/submission/2537958_


OMG a SUB !!!!!!!!!


----------



## fishingfanatic

Ok, here's a result with a url. Memory might be off as I had to use the online result pic for a screen shot and forgot to check the mem speed.

If that's no good, np. Just couldn't find the original screen shot

Fishingfanatic 4960x @ 4.7 KPE sli 1292/7322 P26604

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8189820

FF


----------



## FrankPr

Update - old: P18089

FrankPr --- 3930K @ 5.1 --- GTX 780 Ti Classified --- P18556

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8270369


----------



## andressergio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloodbath*
> 
> Update please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodbath---3X [email protected]@5.0--- Score 29768
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8262623


grats bro amazing score


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fishingfanatic*
> 
> Ok, here's a result with a url. Memory might be off as I had to use the online result pic for a screen shot and forgot to check the mem speed.
> 
> If that's no good, np. Just couldn't find the original screen shot
> 
> Fishingfanatic 4960x @ 4.7 KPE sli 1292/7322 P26604
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8189820
> 
> FF



















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrankPr*
> 
> Update - old: P18089
> 
> FrankPr --- 3930K @ 5.1 --- GTX 780 Ti Classified --- P18556
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8270369


----------



## Bloodbath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andressergio*
> 
> grats bro amazing score


thanks man. Just a few more tweaks and 30K is in my crosshairs.


----------



## andressergio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloodbath*
> 
> thanks man. Just a few more tweaks and 30K is in my crosshairs.


30K yummie


----------



## Bloodbath

Whenever I raise my GPU clocks and leave CPU at 5ghz my score actually drops by 100 points when it should increase?? Hrmmm the tweaking continues....


----------



## andressergio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloodbath*
> 
> Whenever I raise my GPU clocks and leave CPU at 5ghz my score actually drops by 100 points when it should increase?? Hrmmm the tweaking continues....


Its because something gets unstable bro...always the same issue


----------



## Bloodbath

Funnily enough everything has been running alot smoother since swapping out that EVGA pro SLI bridge for the OEM one. Guess it must have had a faulty PCB.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloodbath*
> 
> Funnily enough everything has been running alot smoother since swapping out that EVGA pro SLI bridge for the OEM one. Guess it must have had a faulty PCB.


Have ya done 30k yet there bloke


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloodbath*
> 
> Funnily enough everything has been running alot smoother since swapping out that EVGA pro SLI bridge for the OEM one. Guess it must have had a faulty PCB.


I bought one bridge for each system, and neither of them liked the Pro Bridge. I gave them away and the people that got them aren't fans either. I will stick with stock bridges for the foreseeable future. They do look really good. The Rev 2 is supposed to be better than the initial release.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> I bought one bridge for each system, and neither of them liked the Pro Bridge. I gave them away and the people that got them aren't fans either. I will stick with stock bridges for the foreseeable future. They do look really good. The Rev 2 is supposed to be better than the initial release.


I used the asus pcb bridges with no dramas


----------



## Bloodbath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Have ya done 30k yet there bloke


Not yet bro, I usually do my benchmarking late at night or when I can be bothered rebooting multiple times while stability testing. It can be painful as Im sure everyone in here knows.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> I used the asus pcb bridges with no dramas


LOL, same ones I use and they work great. I got the in the mobo box, and have no complaints at all.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloodbath*
> 
> Not yet bro, I usually do my benchmarking late at night or when I can be bothered rebooting multiple times while stability testing. It can be painful as Im sure everyone in here knows.


I had three runs till I cracked 31k








http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8268154


----------



## Bloodbath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> I used the asus pcb bridges with no dramas


thats what Im using now with no dramas, guess I just liked the aesthetic of the PRO bridge.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> LOL, same ones I use and they work great. I got the in the mobo box, and have no complaints at all.


Only prob is when using MSI Gaming or Hawk series the pcb fouls up on the fan shroud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloodbath*
> 
> thats what Im using now with no dramas, guess I just liked the aesthetic of the PRO bridge.


Never had one fall into my hands .....but they do look cool


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

I'll be back its GOT time


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

So, as I sit here, impatiently waiting for my latest pieces, I grow excited to see if I can get a 4 core processor into the 30k range, since there is none at this time.. I will be attempting this and then something exciting is going to be taking place, so we can see Exactly what these cards are capable of. Stay tuned and hopefully everyone can bump their scores a little bit higher. Oh yes, there will be amazing things coming soon!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*


----------



## bond32

User- Bond32 --- 4770K @ 4.6 --- R9 290X --- P16464

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8282396


----------



## spinejam

spinejam: [email protected] / 290 Tri-X @1200core 1600memory / P14667


----------



## Spectre-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spinejam*
> 
> spinejam: [email protected] / 290 Tri-X @1200core 1600memory / P14667


try turning down the tesselation

you can get more points


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Just installed the new Motherboard... Going through 600 restarts now.


----------



## Kimir

You mean over 9000, right?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrankPr*
> 
> Update - old: P18089
> 
> FrankPr --- 3930K @ 5.1 --- GTX 780 Ti Classified --- P18556
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8270369




















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> User- Bond32 --- 4770K @ 4.6 --- R9 290X --- P16464
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8282396



















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spinejam*
> 
> spinejam: [email protected] / 290 Tri-X @1200core 1600memory / P14667


no url?


----------



## om3nz

Update:
om3nz --- [email protected] 4.9 --- HD7850 --- P8564

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8300661


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *om3nz*
> 
> Update:
> om3nz --- [email protected] 4.9 --- HD7850 --- P8564
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8300661


----------



## Bloodbath

Update Please P30113

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8306051

Better step up ya game whyscotty, Im coming for you


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloodbath*
> 
> Update Please P30113
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8306051
> 
> Better step up ya game whyscotty, Im coming for you


You cracked it mate


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloodbath*
> 
> Update Please P30113
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8306051
> 
> Better step up ya game whyscotty, Im coming for you


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> You cracked it mate


I wonder if a 4770k can get anywhere near that... Wish this third card would show up...

P.S. THAT'S AWESOME! 30k has got to be hard to pass up.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloodbath*
> 
> Update Please P30113
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8306051
> 
> Better step up ya game whyscotty, Im coming for you


----------



## bond32

Edit: Sorry wrong thread


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

@HOMECINEMA-PC *evil snicker*


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Hurry up and bench ..... and be snappy about it LoooooL


----------



## alancsalt

Bizarrely, my third KingPin that has been sitting idle since it had artifacts, followed by code43, (after water leak) convinced me it was dead, *has revived*...

Never had a card do that and then work again, before now...


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Its alive I tell you its ALIVE . Damn you murphy


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Bizarrely, my third KingPin that has been sitting idle since it had artifacts, followed by code43, (after water leak) convinced me it was dead, *has revived*...
> 
> Never had a card do that and then work again, before now...


...I have heard of a few 580s that are 'periodically dead' and come back to life a few weeks later. Speaking of bizarre, two of four 780 Ti Classies now don't want to do PCIe 3.0 16x, just 8x, even though they did that before in the correct slots...they otherwise still work fine, and there were not part of any leaks or any other negative event...









...I guess they saw a new phase cooler unit arrive and decided to take a vacation before I even mounted the phase unit...damn Murphy


----------



## alancsalt

In a RIVE? I'm sure I'm not on the right page here.. but a RIVE has 2 x16 and 2 x 8 so I guess they don't do x16 in a x16 slot? And you'd put the two that insisted on running at x8 in the x8 slots? Or no?


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> In a RIVE? I'm sure I'm not on the right page here.. but a RIVE has 2 x16 and 2 x 8 so I guess they don't do x16 in a x16 slot? And you'd put the two that insisted on running at x8 in the x8 slots? Or no?


..yup, 16x slot > drops to 8x, 8x slot > drops 4x per either one of those two affected cards ..same w/ the two 16x slots...the other two Classies work correctly, and these used to do the same > yet they appear to run normally, clock up etc and no artifacts...it's the two in the center below...according to EVGA tech, they shouldn't even run w/ 4x at all !!


----------



## alancsalt

I feel blessed then.









One problem I haven't had.. thankfully.


----------



## biojudgement




----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ..yup, 16x slot > drops to 8x, 8x slot > drops 4x per either one of those two affected cards ..same w/ the two 16x slots...the other two Classies work correctly, and these used to do the same > yet they appear to run normally, clock up etc and no artifacts...it's the two in the center below...according to EVGA tech, they shouldn't even run w/ 4x at all !!
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> I feel blessed then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One problem I haven't had.. thankfully.
Click to expand...

I don't want that either.......... DAMN YOU MURPHY


----------



## hotrod717

horod717 -- 4930K - 4.8--1285/1625 -- 19447pts. http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8314059


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> horod717 -- 4930K - 4.8--1285/1625 -- 19447pts. http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8314059


Your having a good run today








BTW putting me further down that list .......


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> horod717 -- 4930K - 4.8--1285/1625 -- 19447pts. http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8314059
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Great score hotrod!!


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Your having a good run today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW putting me further down that list .......


I still have to hook up the A/C and hope to have a bit in the tank yet. Want to knock a few green thingys down.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Great score hotrod!!


Thanks! Seems like its settling in nice. I was a bit concerned at first, but its starting to look better and better. If I can drop another 10c, I may try some more juice.


----------



## BusterOddo

Just added a second card. Haven't touch mem oc yet. Seems to be running well.

Busteroddo - 2600K - 4.5 - 7970cf - 1100/1425 - P16052

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8316949


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

*UPDATE*

HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 CF WB [email protected]@1487 *27861*









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8316420
That gets me no 1 CF 290 on HWBOT and just scraped in by 1 point


----------



## DeadlyDNA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> *UPDATE*
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 CF WB [email protected]@1487 *27861*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8316420
> That gets me no 1 CF 290 on HWBOT and just scraped in by 1 point


grats!!!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> grats!!!


Thanks mate ive been at this bench for a couple of weeks now .......... finally did it ..... by *1 POINT*


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> horod717 -- 4930K - 4.8--1285/1625 -- 19447pts. http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8314059
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BusterOddo*
> 
> Just added a second card. Haven't touch mem oc yet. Seems to be running well.
> 
> Busteroddo - 2600K - 4.5 - 7970cf - 1100/1425 - P16052
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8316949
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> *UPDATE*
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 CF WB [email protected]@1487 *27861*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8316420
> That gets me no 1 CF 290 on HWBOT and just scraped in by 1 point
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Yeah, it was cold last night, for our neck of the woods.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it was cold last night, for our neck of the woods.


Yeah it was but colder in bench room . Managed to get a 12c case temp . Winter is coming








Hows that dodgey kingpin ?


----------



## alancsalt

Hasn't missed a beat. I'll put it back into tri soon as I can.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Hasn't missed a beat. I'll put it back into tri soon as I can.


Very strange








Beats sending it stateside eh


----------



## alancsalt

alancsalt - 3970X @ 4GHz - 2 x GTX 780 Ti KPE - P24457



Another lazy one.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> alancsalt - 3970X @ 4GHz - 2 x GTX 780 Ti KPE - P24457
> 
> 
> 
> Another lazy one.


Yes a very slack effort


----------



## alancsalt

Imagining full volts and clocks. Damned good cards, but too expensive.

Spent most of today trying to get a noisy Gigabyte GTX 260 apart. Is it normal for those to use an adhesive tape with a fine mesh through it instead of TIM? It was like it was superglued together. It took more pressure than I thought a PCB could take. All cleaned re-heatpadded and timmed now - I hope it still works after all that.

Tomorrow will be busy. Maybe Tuesday I'll give it a tri.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Imagining full volts and clocks. Damned good cards, but too expensive.
> 
> Spent most of today trying to get a noisy Gigabyte GTX 260 apart. Is it normal for those to use an adhesive tape with a fine mesh through it instead of TIM? It was like it was superglued together. It took more pressure than I thought a PCB could take. All cleaned re-heatpadded and timmed now - I hope it still works after all that.
> 
> Tomorrow will be busy. Maybe Tuesday I'll give it a tri.


Ive got a twin pcb GTX295 I wanna retim . 105c and it throttles every time even with AC








Give it a TRI LoooooooL


----------



## alancsalt

So no voltage unlock in AB and using Voltage tool for volts...1.3v in Tool and pulling 1287MHz atm.... just feeling my way.

alancsalt - 3970X @ 4GHz - 2 x GTX 780 Ti KPE - P24517


----------



## Bloodbath

Hey alan do you have a banner code for this thread like the one you you posted for the 5ghz club? cheers man.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Well, I guess it is time to try out 3D mark 11 with Tri-SLI and see what happens :-D Be Back in a bit..

I can't push too hard, as I don't have enough Power :-(

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8319175
Scarlet-Tech -- [email protected] -- 3x GTX 780Ti Classified -- 24256




I am just going to go ahead and put this out there... As I can't overclock, this little score makes me happy, lol. Maybe when my cards and second PSU return, I will be able to push them on this MoBo prior to switching it up a little


----------



## alancsalt

@Bloodbath








*Top 30 3DMark11 Scores for Single/Dual/Tri/Quad







*

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][IMG]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG][B][URL=showthread.php?s=bd8d1313c09af4210eda3f9b5ad8a046&t=1361939][B]Top 30 3DMark11 Scores for Single/Dual/Tri/Quad[/B][/URL][IMG]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG][/CENTER]


----------



## Bloodbath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> @Bloodbath
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Top 30 3DMark11 Scores for Single/Dual/Tri/Quad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [CENTER][IMG]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG][B][URL=showthread.php?s=bd8d1313c09af4210eda3f9b5ad8a046&t=1361939][B]Top 30 3DMark11 Scores for Single/Dual/Tri/Quad[/B][/URL][IMG]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG][/CENTER]


Thanks man I can bench but i'm a noob when to comes to that stuff.


----------



## alancsalt

I should have had it in the OP. It is now.


----------



## Spectre-

R9 290 CF
1210/1310 mhz
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8319608

new R9 290 score

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8319514

hopefully i can stay in top 30 a little longer









also benching done with G10 using H55's


----------



## Slinky PC

3x GPU P30562 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8313962


----------



## Bloodbath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slinky PC*
> 
> 3x GPU P30562 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8313962


Nice score man


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slinky PC*
> 
> 3x GPU P30562 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8313962


Nicely done


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> Well, I guess it is time to try out 3D mark 11 with Tri-SLI and see what happens :-D Be Back in a bit..
> 
> I can't push too hard, as I don't have enough Power :-(
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8319175
> Scarlet-Tech -- [email protected] -- 3x GTX 780Ti Classified -- 24256
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am just going to go ahead and put this out there... As I can't overclock, this little score makes me happy, lol. Maybe when my cards and second PSU return, I will be able to push them on this MoBo prior to switching it up a little



























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> R9 290 CF
> 1210/1310 mhz
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8319608
> 
> new R9 290 score
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8319514
> 
> hopefully i can stay in top 30 a little longer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also benching done with G10 using H55's



























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slinky PC*
> 
> 3x GPU P30562 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8313962
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slinky PC*
> 
> 3x GPU P30562 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8313962


hey slink... I'm still _befuddled_ by your physics score. It should be ~17,000 at that cpu frequency. Fix that and you move up several places.


----------



## muhd86

Any one.here.with quad.780ti

Needs.some.tips to.get.max.benchmark.score

Sent from my C6802 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joa3d43

...update please

Joa3d43 -- 4960x @ 5075 (BCLK 175







) -- 2x 780 Ti Cl -- 1441 / 2029 -- Score 29447

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8323189


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> Any one.here.with quad.780ti
> 
> Needs.some.tips to.get.max.benchmark.score
> 
> Sent from my C6802 using Tapatalk


...lots of PSUs (and of course w-cooling for the GPUs)


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...update please
> 
> Joa3d43 -- 4960x @ 5075 (BCLK 175
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) -- 2x 780 Ti Cl -- 1441 / 2029 -- Score 29447
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8323189


Nice score... bclk 175 is just wow!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...update please
> 
> Joa3d43 -- 4960x @ 5075 (BCLK 175
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) -- 2x 780 Ti Cl -- 1441 / 2029 -- Score 29447
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8323189


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> Nice score... bclk 175 is just wow!


I gotta get me a 4930k


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> I gotta get me a 4930k


...or wait for an 8c / 16 t ?


----------



## DeadlyDNA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> I gotta get me a 4930k


its funny i was just asking about this lol


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> I gotta get me a 4930k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...or wait for an 8c / 16 t ?
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> its funny i was just asking about this lol
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

That also means new mobo and DDR4 ram to suit and more $$$$
Plus will my 3930k ( while benching ) make it till then ?? ........ whenever that is ......


----------



## alancsalt

Maybe I shouldn't have bought this... last red one ...

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=25_1556&products_id=27415


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Maybe I shouldn't have bought this... last red one ...
> 
> http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=25_1556&products_id=27415


I sussed that too Hmmmmm . I def need a bench but I think a mobo box should do just fine
Sand cast ali is the ducks guts too


----------



## alancsalt

Some sort of limited edition. There's still an orange one left for those with a Gigabyte OC board.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

So its time to splash dat cash AGAIN eh ?








' jelous '


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> That also means new mobo and DDR4 ram to suit and more $$$$
> Plus will my 3930k ( while benching ) make it till then ?? ........ whenever that is ......


Don't forget the initial release issues and RMA process.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Maybe I shouldn't have bought this... last red one ...
> 
> http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=25_1556&products_id=27415


Nice one...and so, so RED


----------



## alancsalt

Yeah well, red things go faster don't they? Like Ferrari's?









http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a1YE96f4_wM#t=56


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Yeah well, red things go faster don't they? Like Ferrari's?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a1YE96f4_wM#t=56


...you have to put racing stripes on it to make it go even faster


----------



## Joa3d43

update please









Joa3d43 -- 4960X @ 175 / 5075 @ DDR 2800 - 2x 780 Ti Cl @ 1454 / 2029 -- SCORE = 29637

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8327572


----------



## Kimir

Dear jeez, may I ask what voltages are applied on the CPU and GPUs?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> update please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joa3d43 -- 4960X @ 175 / 5075 @ DDR 2800 - 2x 780 Ti Cl @ 1454 / 2029 -- SCORE = 29637
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8327572


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Dear jeez, may I ask what voltages are applied on the CPU and GPUs?


...far, far less than the typical KPE







from what I read; cards are very heavily cooled via a water-cooled system (water-to-air and water-to-water) built for up to 8x GPUs (spanning several systems). Max / peak GPU temp for this run was 34 C in ambient of 22 C


----------



## Kimir

Okey, I may not then.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

*UPDATE*

HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 WB TRI [email protected]@1454 *31215* Tess off









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8335447
One more push and I rekon P31300


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> *UPDATE*
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 WB TRI [email protected]@1454 *31215* Tess off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8335447
> One more push and I rekon P31300


I need more POWUH! :-D I want to get up there with the big dogs, lol.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> I need more POWUH! :-D I want to get up there with the big dogs, lol.


No problem heres some .........

*UPDATE*

HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 WB TRI 290 @ [email protected] *31505







*

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8335781
I smashed it real good
http://hwbot.org/submission/2548517_


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> I need more POWUH! :-D I want to get up there with the big dogs, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> No problem heres some .........
> 
> *UPDATE*
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 WB TRI 290 @ [email protected] *31505
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8335781
> I smashed it real good
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2548517_
Click to expand...


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

*UPDATE*

HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2428 WB 290 [email protected] *21595* Tess off











http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8336159 CL 9 on the ram as well


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> *UPDATE*
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2428 WB 290 [email protected] *21595* Tess off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8336159 CL 9 on the ram as well
Click to expand...










Now you've done it #1


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

@alancsalt
Damn you murphy its gotta bugged GT3 score . That's two gooduns in 2 weeks . Better adjust that one eh ?


----------



## alancsalt

better tell me what your old one was.....

19306 marks http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7725420

http://hwbot.org/submission/2548637_homecinema_pc_3dmark11___performance_radeon_r9_290_19306_marks

That one?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Yes that one


----------



## alancsalt

Downdated.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Downdated.


...merely a question of time before HOMECINEMA 'updates' again > he's pulling some phenomenal Hawaii GPU scores


----------



## alancsalt

Well, you'd better heal thy finger then....


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Well, you'd better heal thy finger then....


...feels better already, though the below cost me a trip or two to the fuse box...somebody get me more amps









*Update please...*

Joa3d43 -- 4960X @ 5050 -- 4x 780 Ti Cl @ 1376 / 2007 -- SCORE = 35351









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8336969


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...feels better already, though the below cost me a trip or two to the fuse box...somebody get me more amps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Update please...*
> 
> Joa3d43 -- 4960X @ 5050 -- 4x 780 Ti Cl @ 1376 / 2007 -- SCORE = 35351
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8336969


I live in government housing, considering 2 more PSUs, and still can't find enough power, lol. Good score! Wish to join you and home someday soon.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Well, you'd better heal thy finger then....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...feels better already, though the below cost me a trip or two to the fuse box...somebody get me more amps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Update please...*
> 
> Joa3d43 -- 4960X @ 5050 -- 4x 780 Ti Cl @ 1376 / 2007 -- SCORE = 35351
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8336969
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> I live in government housing, considering 2 more PSUs, and still can't find enough power, lol. Good score! Wish to join you and home someday soon.


...w/ 4 cards, it's like dancing on the edge constantly re power phases, even in a modern high rise building ...already drawing from 3 separate circuits (incl. kitchen, bathroom)> the cards actually can go +100 on the cores, but the amps cannot...may be if I convert the 240v of the washer-dryer, but then I get into serious trouble w/ the females around here


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> *UPDATE*
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2428 WB 290 [email protected] *21595* Tess off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8336159 CL 9 on the ram as well


WT... Awesome!







Now I really want to get that 7500btu a/c plumbed to front of my machine. What is your actual voltage at for that??I'm assuming it is scaling better with cold?


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...w/ 4 cards, it's like dancing on the edge constantly re power phases, even in a modern high rise building ...already drawing from 3 separate circuits (incl. kitchen, bathroom)> the cards actually can go +100 on the cores, but the amps cannot...may be if I convert the 240v of the washer-dryer, but then I get into serious trouble w/ the females around here


I would love to find 4 220 connections to run my computer on for a few minutes. I am running low on connections to start with, lol.

Keep pushing, and convert that connection for a few minutes.


----------



## hotrod717

hotrod717 -- 4930k @ 4.8 -- 290x Lightning - 1300/1625 -- P19515 -- http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8337639


----------



## Joa3d43

...update please / single card

Joa3d43 -- 4960X @ 5030 -- 1x 780 Ti Cl 1467 / 2044 -- SCORE 19936

...playing around w/ different bus speeds > not quite ideal but close > 20k or bust !









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8317772


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> WT... Awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I really want to get that 7500btu a/c plumbed to front of my machine. What is your actual voltage at for that??I'm assuming it is scaling better with cold?


Its gota bugged GT3 score









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> I would love to find 4 220 connections to run my computer on for a few minutes. I am running low on connections to start with, lol.
> 
> Keep pushing, and convert that connection for a few minutes.


That must really suck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> hotrod717 -- 4930k @ 4.8 -- 290x Lightning - 1300/1625 -- P19515 -- http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8337639


AWESOME









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...update please / single card
> 
> Joa3d43 -- 4960X @ 5030 -- 1x 780 Ti Cl 1467 / 2044 -- SCORE 19936
> 
> ...playing around w/ different bus speeds > not quite ideal but close > 20k or bust !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8317772


WOAH Narley dude


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> hotrod717 -- 4930k @ 4.8 -- 290x Lightning - 1300/1625 -- P19515 -- http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8337639
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




















You have picked up that HOMECINEMA-PC said his inspiring score was bugged and ineligible?









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...update please / single card
> 
> Joa3d43 -- 4960X @ 5030 -- 1x 780 Ti Cl 1467 / 2044 -- SCORE 19936
> 
> ...playing around w/ different bus speeds > not quite ideal but close > 20k or bust !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8317772
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have picked up that HOMECINEMA-PC said his inspiring score was bugged and ineligible?


Great job guys!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Great job guys!


Unfortunately for me its not good enough


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> You have picked up that HOMECINEMA-PC said his inspiring score was bugged and ineligible?












Now that I've cold some cold air pumping, I may have to revisit my cpu oc. If I can get 125 strapped and stable, breaking 20k may be likely with a little more on the card.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...update please / single card
> Joa3d43 -- 4960X @ 5030 -- 1x 780 Ti Cl 1467 / 2044 -- SCORE 19936
> ...playing around w/ different bus speeds > not quite ideal but close > 20k or bust !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8317772


you running LN2 or is that 1.6+V a suicide run?

Great score !!!


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you running LN2 or is that 1.6+V a suicide run?
> 
> Great score !!!


no + no; thanks







...a small phase for the CPU (just under 1.5v), w-cooling for the GPU which doesn't exceed 34 C or so as it was the only GPU running in a linked system built for 8 GPUs...the only drawback of it all > noisy > 25x 120mm fans @ 1.5k to 4k rpm for that single run...but I got nice ear phones


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

*UPDATE*

HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 WB XFX [email protected]@[email protected] *19136*









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8338846
Maybe I can beat my 290 single sub


----------



## alancsalt

P19306? http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7725420


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> P19306? http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7725420


That's 290 Pscore
and this is 290X








http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8338846


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> P19306? http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7725420
> 
> 
> 
> That's 290 Pscore
> and this is 290X
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8338846
Click to expand...

No trouble seeing that, just seems funny when it's lower than the 290 .....
Have you given up on that remarkable 290?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> No trouble seeing that, just seems funny when it's lower than the 290 .....
> Have you given up on that remarkable 290?


No I haven't , just needed to see whats the go with this unlocked XFX 290 . Its not too flash on the mem about 1500 same as my other 2 290's


----------



## alancsalt

So like the Titans/780s - the nominal performance differences can be cancelled out by getting a "good" or "bad" card?


----------



## hotrod717

update - hotrod717 -- 4930K # 4.8 -- 290X Lightning - 1305/1625 -- P19575 - http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8340182


I have to figure out why my physics score is down from where it should be. Would be scoring higher with 17k physics.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> update - hotrod717 -- 4930K # 4.8 -- 290X Lightning - 1305/1625 -- P19575 - http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8340182
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to figure out why my physics score is down from where it should be. Would be scoring higher with 17k physics.


...very NICE run







....I also did notice lower physics scores where there normally would be in both 3dM11 and 3d FSE w/ 290 X Lightning (compared to both other AMD and NVidia) > significantly lower, almost 10%







...wondering whether it is some sort of extra software (fan control ?),


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...very NICE run
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....I also did notice lower physics scores where there normally would be in both 3dM11 and 3d FSE w/ 290 X Lightning (compared to both other AMD and NVidia) > significantly lower, almost 10%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...wondering whether it is some sort of extra software (fan control ?),


I belive thr Samsung timings may be a bit looser than hynix or elpida. Not sure, I havent ran my other 290x since switching to the R4F.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> I belive thr Samsung timings may be a bit looser than hynix or elpida. Not sure, I havent ran my other 290x since switching to the R4F.


...that may very well be part of it, but I also noticed a small increase in CPU load in 'resources'...trying to find out which one/what it is (and isn't really needed) as both AMD and NViia drivers come loaded to the gills these days with 'extras'


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...that may very well be part of it, but I also noticed a small increase in CPU load in 'resources'...trying to find out which one/what it is (and isn't really needed) as both AMD and NViia drivers come loaded to the gills these days with 'extras'


Are you saying your score might not be accurate? Perhaps your physics should be higher, but mine is somewhat close however my gpu clocks were not as high as yours, and I have a 4770k at 4.8 ghz:
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8311124


----------



## hotrod717

UPDATE - hotrod717 - 4930k @ 4.9 -- 290X Lightning 1298/1625 -- P19593 - http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8341433


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Are you saying your score might not be accurate? Perhaps your physics should be higher, but mine is somewhat close however my gpu clocks were not as high as yours, and I have a 4770k at 4.8 ghz:
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8311124


...no, I don't think reporting is inaccurate...but Physics scores,especially in 3dMark FirestrikeEx but also 3dmark11, are just much lower (8-10%) with 290X Lightning compared to any other AMD or NVidia GPU at a givemn CPU / system mem setting. In addition, 'something' seems to be eating resources (CPU cycles) running in the background...


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> UPDATE - hotrod717 - 4930k @ 4.9 -- 290X Lightning 1298/1625 -- P19593 - http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8341433


...whoosh !! HOMECINEMA is going to plug his AMD Hawaiis straight into the wall socket


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> UPDATE - hotrod717 - 4930k @ 4.9 -- 290X Lightning 1298/1625 -- P19593 - http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8341433


i notice 2011 getting lower graphics scores than 1150 and 1155. checkout Osjur and bond's scores. Also, compare yours to Homecinema.

If true . . . what could it be? Wonder if it is the same with nVidia cards?


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> i notice 2011 getting lower graphics scores than 1150 and 1155. checkout Osjur and bond's scores. Also, compare yours to Homecinema.
> 
> If true . . . what could it be. Wonder if it is the same with nVidia cards?


That's kinda what I am seeing, very interesting. However on a separate note, I have found it impossible to run this benchmark at 4.9 ghz even after adding crazy voltages.


----------



## BradleyW

2011 gets lower score because these useless benchmarks look at single core performance during GPU tests. 1155 is better at single core performance since 2011 is older. But in games that require all the cores they can get, 2011 easily rules.


----------



## hotrod717

Is strange. I'm at 4.9 now and still not hitting 17000. May be some settings. Last update for this evening. Up to #4!!









hotrod717 -- 4930k @ 4.9 -- 290x Lightning 1315-1625 -- P19699 -- http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8341543



Seems like graphics and physics are bouncing around a bit. Wish I had the best of both together and am sure to have a better score. Maybe tomorrow. I'm going to try to sort out the Asus divider issue. That seems to be a factor for sure. If I get desperate, I may end up going back to the R4BE. Lol! I am stoked about being able to bench at 4.9 though!


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> That's kinda what I am seeing, very interesting. However on a separate note, I have found it impossible to run this benchmark at 4.9 ghz even after adding crazy voltages.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> 2011 gets lower score because these useless benchmarks look at single core performance during GPU tests. 1155 is better at single core performance since 2011 is older. But in games that require all the cores they can get, 2011 easily rules.


that could very well be. the cpu more than make up for the difference, so no lost. would it help 2011 to turn HT off or something?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> that could very well be. the cpu more than make up for the difference, so no lost. would it help 2011 to turn HT off or something?


I might try that


----------



## Joa3d43

...update please

Joa3d43 -- 4960X @ 5030 -- 4x 780 Ti Cl @ 1363 / 2007 -- SCORE 35429









...more fine-tuning









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8341973


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Is strange. I'm at 4.9 now and still not hitting 17000. May be some settings. Last update for this evening. Up to #4!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hotrod717 -- 4930k @ 4.9 -- 290x Lightning 1315-1625 -- P19699 -- http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8341543
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like graphics and physics are bouncing around a bit. Wish I had the best of both together and am sure to have a better score. Maybe tomorrow. I'm going to try to sort out the Asus divider issue. That seems to be a factor for sure. If I get desperate, I may end up going back to the R4BE. Lol! I am stoked about being able to bench at 4.9 though!




















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...update please
> 
> Joa3d43 -- 4960X @ 5030 -- 4x 780 Ti Cl @ 1363 / 2007 -- SCORE 35429
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...more fine-tuning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8341973
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

*UPDATE*

HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2415 TRI [email protected]@1426 *31798*

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8345855


----------



## Canis-X




----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> *UPDATE*
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2415 TRI [email protected]@1426 *31798*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8345855


----------



## Joa3d43

...update please for 3x menage a SLI









Joa3d43 -- 4960X @ 5GHz / 167 -- 3x 780 Ti Cl @ 1370 / 2007 -- SCORE 32758

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8346169


----------



## Figura

3DMark 11 in extreme & performance mode


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> *UPDATE*
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2415 TRI [email protected]@1426 *31798*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8345855


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...update please for 3x menage a SLI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joa3d43 -- 4960X @ 5GHz / 167 -- 3x 780 Ti Cl @ 1370 / 2007 -- SCORE 32758
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8346169





This is fun to watch, lol.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...update please for 3x menage a SLI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joa3d43 -- 4960X @ 5GHz / 167 -- 3x 780 Ti Cl @ 1370 / 2007 -- SCORE 32758
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8346169
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Figura*
> 
> 3DMark 11 in extreme & performance mode
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



No URL. No data line. Please see http://www.overclock.net/t/1361939/top-30-3dmark11-scores-for-single-dual-tri-quad for conditions of entry. Sorry.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

*UPDATE*

HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2415 TRI WB 290 [email protected] *32084* Tess off









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8348490








Broke 32k man


----------



## Canis-X

Awesome! Good job HC!!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> *UPDATE*
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2415 TRI WB 290 [email protected] *32084* Tess off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8348490
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Broke 32k man


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Awesome! Good job HC!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
Click to expand...

Thank you and thank you








Gonna keep pushing til I cant


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

*UPDATE*

HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2417 TRI 290 WB @ 1300 / 1400 *32194*

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8351447


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> *UPDATE*
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2417 TRI 290 WB @ 1300 / 1400 *32194*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8351447


















A quickie before work eh?








Dedicated!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A quickie before work eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dedicated!


Dedicated yes but no work till Tuesday so im gonna be benchin like a madman
Im 550pts of joa's worked classies so I rekon that's damn impressive for ref wb 290's


----------



## Joa3d43

Update please for 1x GPU

...Joa3d43 -- 4960X @ 5030 -- 1x 780 Ti CL @ 1467 / 2029 -- SCORE 20076









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8353627

@HOMECINEMA-PC -







mate --- quad and triple cards was yesterday, today its singles !


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> Update please for 1x GPU
> 
> ...Joa3d43 -- 4960X @ 5030 -- 1x 780 Ti CL @ 1467 / 2029 -- SCORE 20076
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8353627
> 
> @HOMECINEMA-PC -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mate --- quad and triple cards was yesterday, today its singles !



















Such a tease...


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such a tease...


...I realize that now - I might have accidentally caused some perfectly nice CPU and GPU in Australia to experience the joys of Homecinema's "2 v diet"









EDIT...just bumped a bit to 20094, but might as well wait a bit for other improvements before an official update


----------



## Jpmboy

Kudos to both. Pushing 3 cards to their limit is a PSU nightmare!


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Kudos to both. Pushing 3 cards to their limit is a PSU nightmare!


...tx ...and kudos to you also w/ triple cards. Even worse though > w/ 4 cards on full song and "the horror" of Catzilla144p / Raymarch test...it's close to 3500 watts ! Keep on tripping the fuse-box in our place even w/ distributed power phase utilization.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...tx ...and kudos to you also w/ triple cards. Even worse though > w/ 4 cards on full song and "the horror" of Catzilla144p / Raymarch test...it's close to 3500 watts ! Keep on tripping the fuse-box in our place even w/ distributed power phase utilization.


I get shut downs with 2 on the Raymarch, and I now have a new 1500w, so I am going to give it a try when I have everything back. I hope to join you guys "way up there" and give you some challenge lol.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> I get shut downs with 2 on the Raymarch, and I now have a new 1500w, so I am going to give it a try when I have everything back. I hope to join you guys "way up there" and give you some challenge lol.


...looking forward to your numbers w/ new PSUs









...with Lightnings and Classifieds, it's not even anymore about top speed re MHZ when it gets to 3 or 4 cards, just how much power you can supply...ie 780 Ti Classies w/ Sky BIOS can theoretically pull 700-800 w+ per card ...multiply that times 4x, throw in mobo / CPU / and cooling wattage and voila, 3600 watts + total


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...looking forward to your numbers w/ new PSUs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...with Lightnings and Classifieds, it's not even anymore about top speed re MHZ when it gets to 3 or 4 cards, just how much power you can supply...ie 780 Ti Classies w/ Sky BIOS can theoretically pull 700-800 w+ per card ...multiply that times 4x, throw in mobo / CPU / and cooling wattage and voila, 3600 watts + total


My issue comes in heavily at 110v wall power, topped off by limited amounts of plugs in my tiny little room. I am almost temped to take the beast to work, unplug the clothes dryer, plug in the PSU's, and run the benches from there, lol. If I could get away with it, I promise that I would.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> My issue comes in heavily at 110v wall power, topped off by limited amounts of plugs in my tiny little room. I am almost temped to take the beast to work, unplug the clothes dryer, plug in the PSU's, and run the benches from there, lol. If I could get away with it, I promise that I would.


...In Canada, we're also @ 110v though there is that 240v washer / dryer outlet I'm going to get an adapter for


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...In Canada, we're also @ 110v though there is that 240v washer / dryer outlet I'm going to get an adapter for


DO it!!! I want to see the supply go up, and see if it helps out.


----------



## Leipatemeibbaa

Leipatemeibbaa [email protected] EVGA GTX [email protected] 1280 / 1662 P15392


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leipatemeibbaa*
> 
> Leipatemeibbaa [email protected] EVGA GTX [email protected] 1280 / 1662 P15392
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


No URL provided. All you need here is the web address for the validation.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Just posting for reference and information,

*3970x @5.1GHz -- GTX 750 TI @1402MHz:
*


*http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8358182*

Sold off the KPE, so got this card for temporary.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Just posting for reference and information,
> 
> *3970x @5.1GHz -- GTX 750 TI @1402MHz:
> *
> 
> Sold off the KPE, so got this card for temporary.


I love my Little 750ti. I am currently running only that little guy and it is quite impressive for such a small card.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

1400mhz from a 750ti ....... well done mate









Well finally the imc on my freak 3930k refuses to do anything but give me error 50 codes .








So I decided to strip everything and build a deskputer with R4F and 3820
for some reason I cant upload a pic
Its gonna be a few weeks till I get a 4930k as a replacement bench / torture chip


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> 1400mhz from a 750ti ....... well done mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well finally the imc on my freak 3930k refuses to do anything but give me error 50 codes .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I decided to strip everything and build a deskputer with R4F and 3820
> for some reason I cant upload a pic
> Its gonna be a few weeks till I get a 4930k as a replacement bench / torture chip


Unfortunately, you're going to find the 4930K to be a different animal with voltage. If you can keep er cold it will scale. Looking forward to seeing what you can get out of one.
Think I finally got my physics/ divider problem in hand and am cooling everything down for some runs now. Hoping to break 20K today!


----------



## hotrod717

hotrod717 - 4930K @ 4.9 -- 290X Lightning 1312/1620 - P19789 -- http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8358475



Better, but not there yet.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> hotrod717 - 4930K @ 4.9 -- 290X Lightning 1312/1620 - P19789 -- http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8358475
> 
> 
> 
> Better, but not there yet.


...great result already - congrats !







I know how it is to 'inch' forward towards 20k / single card (=actually a good teaching aide for other benches). How are you cooling that 290X Lightning ?


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...great result already - congrats !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know how it is to 'inch' forward towards 20k / single card (=actually a good teaching aide for other benches). How are you cooling that 290X Lightning ?


Thanks! The cpu is what is really holding me back at this point You guys are creaming me with 18k+ on physics. I'm getting 21700 on graphics. This card doesn't seem to like any more than +200mv ( 1.38-1.4v).
I'm on water with a little help from a jury rigged a/c setup feeding cold air into 2 X RX360's and a passive RS360 on the back side of the case. I've not gone over 33* with it and idle temps are around 18*. I do have a larger a/c to use. Haven't gotten around to lugging it down yet.
Don't mind the mess. Lol.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Thanks! The cpu is what is really holding me back at this point You guys are creaming me with 18k+ on physics. I'm getting 21700 on graphics. This card doesn't seem to like any more than +200mv ( 1.38-1.4v).
> I'm on water with a little help from a jury rigged a/c setup feeding cold air into 2 X RX360's and a passive RS360 on the back side of the case. I've not gone over 33* with it and idle temps are around 18*. I do have a larger a/c to use. Haven't gotten around to lugging it down yet.
> Don't mind the mess. Lol.


...don't mind the mess ? > it's modern art I can identify with


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*


I would Totally do this if I were allowed to put a window unit in my room. I have even considered a Standing A/C, as we are not allowed any A?C from the Dorm until we have 5 consecutive days of 85f


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...don't mind the mess ? > it's modern art I can identify with


Thank god you can't see the rest of the "art" in my cave. Lol.
My 4930K at 4.9 is definately an improvement, as it wasn't bench worthy before the extra cooling. Makes me want to try for 5ghz. Haven't seen that bench stable from anyone without xtreme cooling though.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Thank god you can't see the rest of the "art" in my cave. Lol.
> My 4930K at 4.9 is definately an improvement, as it wasn't bench worthy before the extra cooling. Makes me want to try for 5ghz. Haven't seen that bench stable from anyone without xtreme cooling though.


...my 'modern art installation' is also best kept top myself as beauty is in the eye of the beholder







...4.9 giggles on water is a strong result anyways; may be try to play with system memory settings for extra physics score gains (not knowing whether you already maxed that given your RAM)...

...BTW, I'm still convinced that Intel put s.th. in the microcode re internal temps (unlike SB-E)...if temps stay below a certain threshold, it allows a 'pass' to higher speed ?! Of course, I could be utterly wrong on that, but having oc'ed a whole pile of different generations of Intel chips, Ivy-E has this """weird"" blockade which seems DIRECTLY related to temps


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Just posting for reference and information,
> 
> *3970x @5.1GHz -- GTX 750 TI @1402MHz:
> *
> 
> 
> *http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8358182*
> 
> Sold off the KPE, so got this card for temporary.




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> hotrod717 - 4930K @ 4.9 -- 290X Lightning 1312/1620 - P19789 -- http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8358475
> 
> 
> 
> Better, but not there yet.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...my 'modern art installation' is also best kept top myself as beauty is in the eye of the beholder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...4.9 giggles on water is a strong result anyways; may be try to play with system memory settings for extra physics score gains (not knowing whether you already maxed that given your RAM)...
> 
> ...BTW, I'm still convinced that Intel put s.th. in the microcode re internal temps (unlike SB-E)...if temps stay below a certain threshold, it allows a 'pass' to higher speed ?! Of course, I could be utterly wrong on that, but having oc'ed a whole pile of different generations of Intel chips, Ivy-E has this """weird"" blockade which seems DIRECTLY related to temps


I have yet to really push this ram. I'm sure some would see it as travesty. 2000mhz Flares 7-9-7-24 not getting to see beyond 1.68v







. They run great at 2400 9-11-11-31-1t with 1.68v. I do need to revisit my cpu and ram oc with this cooling. And I think you're spot on with the temp threshold idea. 4.9 was not stable without the a/c, even though load temps on core didn't breach 72* or so. With the 3day weekend I should be able to work on these things and hope to post some better scores yet.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> I have yet to really push this ram. I'm sure some would see it as travesty. 2000mhz Flares 7-9-7-24 not getting to see beyond 1.68v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . They run great at 2400 9-11-11-31-1t with 1.68v. I do need to revisit my cpu and ram oc with this cooling. And I think you're spot on with the temp threshold idea. 4.9 was not stable without the a/c, even though load temps on core didn't breach 72* or so. With the 3day weekend I should be able to work on these things and hope to post some better scores yet.


...1.68v is what I run as RAMv max for now. I like playing w/ BCLK a bit which can also boost the PCIe bus, but with 290x, there clearly is a much narrower 'band' presumably (?) because Hawaii uses the PCIe bus in place of an external CF connector

...and for your long weekend, you might even get a "lucky boot"; had a few of those lately > great for scores, though also frustrating a bit for trial and error runs to find the 'max' ...20k is just around the corner for you, good luck


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Deskputer


----------



## Joa3d43

Update please (1x GPU)...

Joa3d43 -- 4960X @ 5045 -- 1x 780 Ti Cl @ 1480 / 2029 -- SCORE 20147









...some more fine tuning here and there









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8360113


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> Update please (1x GPU)...
> 
> Joa3d43 -- 4960X @ 5045 -- 1x 780 Ti Cl @ 1480 / 2029 -- SCORE 20147
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...some more fine tuning here and there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8360113
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> Update please (1x GPU)...
> 
> Joa3d43 -- 4960X @ 5045 -- 1x 780 Ti Cl @ 1480 / 2029 -- SCORE 20147
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...some more fine tuning here and there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8360113


Wowsers


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Wowsers


...tx - btw, was done on a """deskputer""" thingamajig


----------



## Leipatemeibbaa

Leipatemeibbaa [email protected] EVGA GTX [email protected] 1280 / 1662 P15365

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8360517


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leipatemeibbaa*
> 
> Leipatemeibbaa [email protected] EVGA GTX [email protected] 1280 / 1662 P15365
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8360517
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## danycyo

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8360833


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danycyo*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8360833


You should include the info in post 1, so that you can get this entered 

*nevermind* lol


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danycyo*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8360833


























Tesselation was on!









Went easy on him Scarlet-Tech







. Worst thing is when I get no url and a cropped pic!


----------



## Jpmboy

add to the dataset? anyway, this 2700K plays and does work well... not a bench monster these days.









jpmboy --- [email protected] --- 295x2 --- 21546

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8366590

back to back with tess:


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tesselation was on!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went easy on him Scarlet-Tech
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Worst thing is when I get no url and a cropped pic!


I see that. I can't wait to get back in the running... I just received the 360mm rad, and will be tearing the system down, again, to replace the 280 and add in some more fans. Next, I am putting it in the fridge...


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> I see that. I can't wait to get back in the running... I just received the 360mm rad, and will be tearing the system down, again, to replace the 280 and add in some more fans. *Next, I am putting it in the fridge..*.


...ahem, why not the freezer ?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! The cpu is what is really holding me back at this point You guys are creaming me with 18k+ on physics. I'm getting 21700 on graphics. This card doesn't seem to like any more than +200mv ( 1.38-1.4v).
> I'm on water with a little help from a jury rigged a/c setup feeding cold air into 2 X RX360's and a passive RS360 on the back side of the case. I've not gone over 33* with it and idle temps are around 18*. I do have a larger a/c to use. Haven't gotten around to lugging it down yet.
> Don't mind the mess. Lol.


If you insulate the nude duct you'll get a denser/colder charge








BTW where is the exhaust going from that window rattler on the carpet ??

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...don't mind the mess ? > it's modern art I can identify with


Looool me too









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> I see that. I can't wait to get back in the running... I just received the 360mm rad, and will be tearing the system down, again, to replace the 280 and add in some more fans. Next, I am putting it in the fridge...


Get a second fridge









Got the 3930k going again ......... dodgey ram stick I believe ..... gonna overclock on ivebee bios on my R4F see if it will stick


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> *If you insulate the nude duct you'll get a denser/colder charge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get a second fridge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> _*Got the 3930k going again ......... dodgey ram stick I believe ..... gonna overclock on ivebee bios on my R4F see if it will stick*_


WOOHOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That is VERY good news.. It needs to last long enough for a 4930k/4960x/whatever the x99 will be called!!!!

I wish the Gov'ment wouldn't freak out if they walked into my room with wires randomly running out of a fridge, connected to my computer, with no prior warning... Actually, I may set up a Camera if I can figure out how to accomplish that... Could get interesting pretty quick...


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> - snip-
> 
> Got the 3930k going again ......... dodgey ram stick I believe ..... gonna overclock on ivebee bios on my R4F see if it will stick


...that would be great news ! ...may be stay 'under 2v for a bit'


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

So far stock at 1600 on the gskills and swapped out ram did p95 for 30 mins . Diff errors compared to 3820 might be a combo of dodgey dimm slot B1 and dimm stick ??


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Thanks! The cpu is what is really holding me back at this point You guys are creaming me with 18k+ on physics. I'm getting 21700 on graphics. This card doesn't seem to like any more than +200mv ( 1.38-1.4v).
> I'm on water with a little help from a jury rigged a/c setup feeding cold air into 2 X RX360's and a passive RS360 on the back side of the case. I've not gone over 33* with it and idle temps are around 18*. I do have a larger a/c to use. Haven't gotten around to lugging it down yet.
> Don't mind the mess. Lol.


LOL If i did that that in the house the wife would divorce me... no wait, she wouldn't cause she'd have to give me half my sht back.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> add to the dataset? anyway, this 2700K plays and does work well... not a bench monster these days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jpmboy --- [email protected] --- 295x2 --- 21546
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8366590
> 
> back to back with tess:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




























Our single gpu entries280X, 290, 290x to date gave a 6 to 9% difference. Your dual GPU is showing 5.74% score difference tess off/tess on.. .. did i get that right?


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> LOL If i did that that in the house the wife would divorce me... no wait, she wouldn't cause she'd have to give me half my sht back.


My cave, my rules! She has 1st and 2nd floor, the basement/ lower level is all mine!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our single gpu entries280X, 290, 290x to date gave a 6 to 9% difference. Your dual GPU is showing 5.74% score difference tess off/tess on.. .. did i get that right?


yes, 5.74% improvement switching tess off; I should have put a restart between runs maybe. Watercooling is helping this 295x2 quite a bit... but it desperately need a voltage unlock


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...that would be great news ! ...may be stay 'under 2v for a bit'


Well after a bit of 'fine tuning' I managed get this http://valid.canardpc.com/pbwmza Had to go down to dual channel to get it .


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Well after a bit of 'fine tuning' I managed get this http://valid.canardpc.com/pbwmza Had to go down to dual channel to get it .


...it's a good recovery ...does it still run quad channels at other speeds / voltages ?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...it's a good recovery ...does it still run quad channels at other speeds / voltages ?


Funny at 125 strap @ 5.1 gigs it downclocks at idle to 4.8 then underload downclocks to 4.2ghz @ 2400 dual ??


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Funny at 125 strap @ 5.1 gigs it downclocks at idle to 4.8 then underload downclocks to 4.2ghz @ 2400 dual ??


..ahh, I fought hat battle before > one of three things: 1.) could be a reset in BIOS re Turbo 'extended parameters' 2.) bent / dirty socket pin (was the case in my system when I experienced that down-clock) 3.) sick IMC...likely 1.) or 2.)


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ..ahh, I fought hat battle before > one of three things: 1.) could be a reset in BIOS re Turbo 'extended parameters' 2.) bent / dirty socket pin (was the case in my system when I experienced that down-clock) 3.) sick IMC...likely 1.) or 2.)


That narrows it down a bit . Im leaning toward sick IMC ......... but ........okay so far stock 3.8 @1600 quad Ch . If sick IMC as soon as i add overclock it should start giving error codes like 79 , 0d , 01 , Short boot loops and my fav bsod 124








Gonna try 4.9 see what happens


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

So far so good







http://valid.canardpc.com/6ziruy


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> So far so good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/6ziruy


Dat aint no 3dmark11 score!


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Dat aint no 3dmark11 score!


...he's just revving up the rebuild engine before doing a few 3D laps


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Dat aint no 3dmark11 score!


Sorry mate sometimes my mind slips on what thread im posting


----------



## Jpmboy

In all the excitement, forgot to post this one up here:

jpmboy -- [email protected] --- 2 GTX 780 Ti KPE Sli --- 29084

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8237073


----------



## Kimir

Those 4k screenshot, love it. Definitely getting mine next month.








That score gives me a reference to go for, minus the physics lol. Got an almost 25k a day ago, with daily clock, can't submit that.
I must at least try with some bench clock.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> In all the excitement, forgot to post this one up here:
> 
> jpmboy -- [email protected] --- 2 GTX 780 Ti KPE Sli --- 29084
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8237073


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Its Alive








I know it not my best one but this is with tess on
HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2415 TRI 290 [email protected]

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8379008


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Its Alive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it not my best one but this is with tess on
> HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2415 TRI 290 [email protected]
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8379008


you want a few more points? try 14.6 . . .

13.11

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7716320

14.6 Beta

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8373308


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Chip is still working in Triple atleast!


----------



## Jpmboy

Hall of Fame cpu... one tough 3930K !!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> you want a few more points? try 14.6 . . .
> 
> 13.11
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7716320
> 
> 14.6 Beta
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8373308


I will d/load that later









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Chip is still working in Triple atleast!


Hey there bloke








I didn't even notice it was on triple ch LoooooooL








Did a lot of this last nite








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Hall of Fame cpu... one tough 3930K !!


I know man its the best silicon I will ever have








I don't think I know of anyone running the volts I do WITHOUT Extreme cooling .........but 15c ambient and water temps help


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2428 TRI 290 [email protected] *31979* Tess On









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8382588
My best tessellation on pscore ........ running tri ch


----------



## alancsalt

You need more than P32194 to beat yourself.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> You need more than P32194 to beat yourself.


And when it has *UPDATE* then YOU will know that I have


----------



## Joa3d43

...update please (1x 290X Lightning)









Joa3d43 -- 4960X @ 5035 -- 1x 290X Lightning 1258 / 1650 / air-c -- SCORE = 19837 , Tess-off

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8386199


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...update please (1x 290X Lightning)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joa3d43 -- 4960X @ 5035 -- 1x 290X Lightning 1258 / 1650 / air-c -- SCORE = 19837 , Tess-off
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8386199
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...update please (1x 290X Lightning)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joa3d43 -- 4960X @ 5035 -- 1x 290X Lightning 1258 / 1650 / air-c -- SCORE = 19837 , Tess-off
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8386199


Nice one Joa


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...update please (1x 290X Lightning)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joa3d43 -- 4960X @ 5035 -- 1x 290X Lightning 1258 / 1650 / air-c -- SCORE = 19837 , Tess-off
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8386199


Thats a great score on air! Your cpu is really pushing that though. When you going to put it under water? You will definitely have the top 2 spots ( both Nvidia and AMD) once you get it up to 1300.


----------



## Joa3d43

Tx guys... ...been testing how far I can push the IMC for future benches, and this run was taking 2666 RAM to beyond 2800 on 'tighter-than-stock' timings w / o issue. ...also debating whether it's ever worth it to w-cool the a-cooled Lightning or go straight to LN2 or at least dry-ice


----------



## nickolp1974

cpu with power savings enabled 4818 GHz

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8318782

http://s636.photobucket.com/user/nickolp1974/media/p2test_zpsd65b601e.png.html


----------



## Joa3d43

...update please (1x 290X Lightning)

Joa3d43 -- 4960X @ 5128 -- 1x 290X Lightning [email protected] 1258 / 1649 / air-c -- SCORE 19973










http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8388978


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...update please (1x 290X Lightning)
> 
> Joa3d43 -- 4960X @ 5128 -- 1x 290X Lightning [email protected] 1258 / 1649 / air-c -- SCORE 19973
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8388978


















Just a little more man


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a little more man


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickolp*
> 
> cpu with power savings enabled 4818 GHz
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8318782
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s636.photobucket.com/user/nickolp1974/media/p2test_zpsd65b601e.png.html




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...update please (1x 290X Lightning)
> 
> Joa3d43 -- 4960X @ 5128 -- 1x 290X Lightning [email protected] 1258 / 1649 / air-c -- SCORE 19973
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8388978
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...update please (1x 290X Lightning)
> 
> Joa3d43 -- 4960X @ 5128 -- 1x 290X Lightning [email protected] 1258 / 1649 / air-c -- SCORE 19973
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8388978


So close!

- I finally put the R4BE back in and hope this does something to change my physics scores. Not that I'm going to see more than 4.95ghz, but the 4930k should be giving more than 17k at that clock. Should know tonight if it was a wonky R4F.


----------



## Joa3d43

...update please (1x 290X Lightning)









Joa3d43 -- 4960X @ 5148 -- 1x 290X Lightning @ 1258 / 1657 -- SCORE (tess off) 20102









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8390412

...sorry for rapid-fire subs; had some reserves...very happy also w/ my graphics score for air-cooling...


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...update please (1x 290X Lightning)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joa3d43 -- 4960X @ 5148 -- 1x 290X Lightning @ 1258 / 1657 -- SCORE (tess off) 20102
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8390412
> 
> ...sorry for rapid-fire subs; had some reserves...very happy also w/ my graphics score for air-cooling...


I'd say! Quite a bump on the graphics score. Did you switch to 14.6b? Very happy to have someone to chase!








Installing final updates now and hope to get some testing in to see if the R4BE helps my cpu. Also have 14.6 installed.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> I'd say! Quite a bump on the graphics score. Did you switch to 14.6b? Very happy to have someone to chase!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Installing final updates now and hope to get some testing in to see if the R4BE helps my cpu. Also have 14.6 installed.


...nope, didn't change the drivers (was using 14.6 before)...just fine-tuning, and a small CPU speed bump... .


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...nope, didn't change the drivers (was using 14.6 before)...just fine-tuning, and a small CPU speed bump... .


Nice!. Yeah, if you have the capability to do LN2, what's the point of water, right? Had 4.95 stable on R4F, if only I can get it on R4BE without biffed mem results, I could be looking at close to 20k myself. ( Fingerscrossed)


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Nice!. Yeah, if you have the capability to do LN2, what's the point of water, right? Had 4.95 stable on R4F, if only I can get it on R4BE without biffed mem results, I could be looking at close to 20k myself. ( Fingerscrossed)


...LN2 is only for special runs (still just learning LN2, plus it takes a lot of 'planning', that same CPU has been past 5.625 GHz on LN2) ..For now, .I use a small phase cooler for the CPU only to keep temps down...there is some room left for me w/ current setup even before w-cooling the Lightning, but while the CPU goes to FSB 180 and beyond, the memory dividers don't quite work for acceptable ratios...but figuring that stuff outs the fun !

...hope you break 20k - just a number - but a nice one...and you're very close already ! ...even a 'lucky boot' might do it


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...LN2 is only for special runs (still just learning LN2, plus it takes a lot of 'planning', that same CPU has been past 5.625 GHz on LN2) ..For now, .I use a small phase cooler for the CPU only to keep temps down...there is some room left for me w/ current setup even before w-cooling the Lightning, but while the CPU goes to FSB 180 and beyond, the memory dividers don't quite work for acceptable ratios...but figuring that stuff outs the fun !
> 
> ...hope you break 20k - just a number - but a nice one...and you're very close already ! ...even a 'lucky boot' might do it


This is promising. First time able to boot and stable at 2666 on this chip. Yes, the mem dividers are an issue, but it seems like I finally got some decent results.


----------



## XanderCr3ws

[XanderCr3ws] [email protected] GHZ -- Sapphire R9-290 tri-x 1100/1500 Score13755

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8391503


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderCr3ws*
> 
> heres my bechmark


Please check the op for instructions on submissions. You're missing quite a bit of info.


----------



## XanderCr3ws

good look.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Joa3d43

Nice cpu and score buddy!


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Joa3d43
> 
> Nice cpu and score buddy!


..tx my friend...







I keep on learning new secrets about this setup...every time I figure 'now I got it', another door opens ( = slams in my face of 'I thought I knew a lot')...this is actually a lot of fun...next week, I'll have to go back and apply the new system settings to the Classy


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

I like how you've forced more MHZ outta that IVYBEE and tess off to get 20k . If I could that's exactly what id do if I could


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...update please (1x 290X Lightning)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joa3d43 -- 4960X @ 5148 -- 1x 290X Lightning @ 1258 / 1657 -- SCORE (tess off) 20102
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8390412
> 
> ...sorry for rapid-fire subs; had some reserves...very happy also w/ my graphics score for air-cooling...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderCr3ws*
> 
> [XanderCr3ws] [email protected] GHZ -- Sapphire R9-290 tri-x 1100/1500 Score13755
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8391503
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



















I had to detective the url from your screenshot, and added it to your post.


----------



## Joa3d43

...sorry Alan - one for the road > 1x 290X Lightning update...









Joa3d43 -- 4960X @ 5147 -- 1x 290X Lightning @ 1271 / 1657 -- SCORE *20238*









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8392276

...everything the same as the last several subs, other than GPU up by 14MHz to 1271... .


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...sorry Alan - one for the road > 1x 290X Lightning update...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joa3d43 -- 4960X @ 5147 -- 1x 290X Lightning @ 1271 / 1657 -- SCORE *20238*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8392276
> 
> ...everything the same as the last several subs, other than GPU up by 14MHz to 1271... .
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## yknot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...sorry Alan - one for the road > 1x 290X Lightning update...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joa3d43 -- 4960X @ 5147 -- 1x 290X Lightning @ 1271 / 1657 -- SCORE *20238*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8392276
> 
> ...everything the same as the last several subs, other than GPU up by 14MHz to 1271... .


Whoa!.........Fantastic Nvidia and AMD scores Joa3d43









I have a question..............Why did you use high 170+ bclk and 5040ish cpu when doing the Nvidia run and drop down to 130ish bclk and up the cpu to 5147 for the AMD run?

Thanx


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...sorry Alan - one for the road > 1x 290X Lightning update...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joa3d43 -- 4960X @ 5147 -- 1x 290X Lightning @ 1271 / 1657 -- SCORE *20238*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8392276
> 
> ...everything the same as the last several subs, other than GPU up by 14MHz to 1271... .


a 290 matches your graphics score at 1300.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8373751

water, though.


----------



## Jpmboy

mid to hi 19's on physics is sick.


----------



## Kimir

On 3D11, I'm happy to get 16k physics!


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> a 290 matches your graphics score at 1300.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8373751
> 
> water, though.


...wondering about going straight to a pot for DICE / LN2 later when I'm more experienced w/ sub-zero on GPUs ...EDIT - see below, tried a quickie uni-block setup
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yknot*
> 
> Whoa!.........Fantastic Nvidia and AMD scores Joa3d43
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a question..............Why did you use high 170+ bclk and 5040ish cpu when doing the Nvidia run and drop down to 130ish bclk and up the cpu to 5147 for the AMD run?
> 
> Thanx


Two-part answer:

1- ... Hawaii doesn't seem to like high, non-preset bus speeds much...290X will drop to PCIe 2 (like above) within a few megahertz of diverging from 100, 125 or 166 'pre-sets', unlike GK 110...doesn't make to much difference w/ a single card, but still..

2- ...have to go back and try the new CPU settings used for the Lightning above on the Classy...there's always next week


----------



## Joa3d43

...update please (1x 290X Lightning)









Alan, pls see post below, tx

...there was a fork in the road of 'one for the road...







' ...slapped on a uni-block on a quickie basis that normally cools a Classy; water block holes don't quite line up right, BUT had a decent seal and temps...the same system settings as before, but GPU up to 1285 MHz > ...like the graphics score









Joa3d43 -- 4960X @ 5148 -- 1x 290X Lightning @ 1285 / 1657 -- SCORE (tess off) = 20390

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8393937


----------



## hotrod717

Awesome!







Seems our cards scale similar. I'm at 21700 graphics with 1300/1625. You really know how to make it hard for somebody.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...update please (1x 290X Lightning)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...there was a fork in the road of 'one for the road...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ' ...slapped on a uni-block on a quickie basis that normally cools a Classy; water block holes don't quite line up right, BUT had a decent seal and temps...the same system settings as before, but GPU up to 1285 MHz > ...like the graphics score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joa3d43 -- 4960X @ 5148 -- 1x 290X Lightning @ 1285 / 1657 -- SCORE (tess off) = 20390
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8393937


nice. might hit 1400 in dice. good job!


----------



## Joa3d43

...well... pulled the Lightning after the run below to do some Classy stuff later in the week...so this is the last one in this '290X' series (started at 19262+- for the Lightning 4-5 days ago).....everything the same as before, other than went up to 1290 on the GPU...per pic in spoiler, the uni-block mount - while cooling well - is a temp solution as I need to mount an adapter for proper screw alignment...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







*...update please...*









Joa3d43 -- 4960X @ 5147 -- 1x 290X Lightning @ 1290 / 1657 -- SCORE (tess-off) *20439*









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8394392


----------



## yknot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> Two-part answer:
> 
> 1- ... Hawaii doesn't seem to like high, non-preset bus speeds much...290X will drop to PCIe 2 (like above) within a few megahertz of diverging from 100, 125 or 166 'pre-sets', unlike GK 110...doesn't make to much difference w/ a single card, but still..
> 
> 2- ...have to go back and try the new CPU settings used for the Lightning above on the Classy...there's always next week


...................Just when I think I'm getting the hang of this benching lark I'm reminded just how little I really know.........
















Many thanx Joa3d43.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...well... pulled the Lightning after the run below to do some Classy stuff later in the week...so this is the last one in this '290X' series (started at 19262+- for the Lightning 4-5 days ago).....everything the same as before, other than went up to 1290 on the GPU...per pic in spoiler, the uni-block mount - while cooling well - is a temp solution as I need to mount an adapter for proper screw alignment...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *...update please...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joa3d43 -- 4960X @ 5147 -- 1x 290X Lightning @ 1290 / 1657 -- SCORE (tess-off) *20439*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8394392
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Dat ol' Rampage Black magic...


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yknot*
> 
> ...................Just when I think I'm getting the hang of this benching lark I'm reminded just how little I really know.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many thanx Joa3d43.


...I might merely know a bit 'more about nothing...' than average







...in the end, we're all chasing the highest possible score w/ a given setup (hw, sofwtare, drivers, cooling, psu etc) & just trying to find the 'global maximum' as opposed to a few local maximi ...the best-fitting combo of CPU / system & GPU MHz, VRAM MHz and TDP % after power supply and cooling are optimized an thus taken out of the equation for the most pixels pushed / shortest time in a benchie, so to speak.

...semi-related, D-Wave (Quantum? computing) is located in my home city...I understand they have a great LN2-filled 'multi-phase ? cooling setup, w/ LN2 being the actual cooling medium...unfortunately requiring industrial-grade power phases...whichever way it works, it would be great if we could get s.th. like that to cool our CPU / GPUs


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...I might merely know a bit 'more about nothing...' than average
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...in the end, we're all chasing the highest possible score w/ a given setup (hw, sofwtare, drivers, cooling, psu etc) & just trying to find the 'global maximum' as opposed to a few local maximi ...the best-fitting combo of CPU / system & GPU MHz, VRAM MHz and TDP % after power supply and cooling are optimized an thus taken out of the equation for the most pixels pushed / shortest time in a benchie, so to speak.
> 
> ...semi-related, D-Wave (Quantum? computing) is located in my home city...I understand they have a great LN2-filled 'multi-phase ? cooling setup, w/ LN2 being the actual cooling medium...unfortunately requiring industrial-grade power phases...whichever way it works, it would be great if we could get s.th. like that to cool our CPU / GPUs


The fact that you got that Ivy-E to do 5.147 and a great Lightning to boot doesn't hurt, but don't sell yourself short. It does take time, patience, and more than a bit of know how to put it all together to get that score. Simply inspiring man. Without people like you, a lot of us would stop and be satisfied. Made me take a hard look at my cpu and pushes me to work harder. In the end, helping me to attain more knowledge and experience.


----------



## yknot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> The fact that you got that Ivy-E to do 5.147 and a great Lightning to boot doesn't hurt, but don't sell yourself short. It does take time, patience, and more than a bit of know how to put it all together to get that score. Simply inspiring man. Without people like you, a lot of us would stop and be satisfied. Made me take a hard look at my cpu and pushes me to work harder. In the end, helping me to attain more knowledge and experience.


I'll second that









PS

I really need a reality check...................


----------



## Fiveby5

Fiveby5 --- i7 860 @ 4.2 --- EVGA Vanilla GTX 470 (x2) --- P10773

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/2523269



This is an old score but it's been a while since I benchmarked and I've been pondering building a new rig; best way to inspire myself to do that is to push this one to the edge and then get frustrated enough that I start buying components.

My Computer: EVGA Mods Rigs

Considering that I built it almost 4 years ago, it's still handling games just fine but I know it's reaching the end of its life. I may very well head home tonight and see if I can't trump that score but I've reduced the size of the fans inside recently. When the benchmark was done there were 8 UltraKaze 3K RPM fans in the case and then some other fans. as well.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yknot*
> 
> I'll second that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS
> 
> I really need a reality check...................
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


...Thanks *yknot (* and of course *Hotrod717* !) for your kind comments ...we're all in the similar performance envelope and you folks know it takes time, money and effort > and may be a few trade-offs w/ the lady of the house... ...my systems used to be in a separate 'sun room office' but I simply ran out of different power phases to use (w/ 4 cards and Phase cooling for the CPU, some benchies > 4000w)...

...so I moved everything into the open-concept living space...soon, I dumped computer cases altogether and added ever more 'stuff' powered in part by extension cords from the kitchen and elsewhere...my woman tells me that it looks like a skin rash that is spreading







...alas, I gave here the sun room (my fav space) for her 'domain'....the art of compromise


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiveby5*
> 
> Fiveby5 --- i7 860 @ 4.2 --- EVGA Vanilla GTX 470 (x2) --- P10773
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/2523269
> 
> 
> 
> This is an old score but it's been a while since I benchmarked and I've been pondering building a new rig; best way to inspire myself to do that is to push this one to the edge and then get frustrated enough that I start buying components.
> 
> My Computer: EVGA Mods Rigs
> 
> Considering that I built it almost 4 years ago, it's still handling games just fine but I know it's reaching the end of its life. I may very well head home tonight and see if I can't trump that score but I've reduced the size of the fans inside recently. When the benchmark was done there were 8 UltraKaze 3K RPM fans in the case and then some other fans. as well.



















My best GTX 460 SLI run was P9130, so that sounds









Joa3d43, thanks go to your wife from all of us back in the field!








Nice scores.


----------



## Fiveby5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiveby5*
> 
> Fiveby5 --- i7 860 @ 4.2 --- EVGA Vanilla GTX 470 (x2) --- P10773
> 
> ...
> 
> This is an old score but it's been a while since I benchmarked and I've been pondering building a new rig; best way to inspire myself to do that is to push this one to the edge and then get frustrated enough that I start buying components.
> ...


Well, true to my word, I got home and pushed it a little further. It's not a huge jump but considering I tried on multiple occasions to beat my old score; it's a rather nice feeling to sit down and in a few hours pass my previous score.

So...update to my score!

Fiveby5 --- i7 860 @ 4.2 --- EVGA Vanilla GTX 470 (x2) --- P10853

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8401650



Rather nice to see my scores still showing well despite being multiple generations on cards and cpu back.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiveby5*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Fiveby5*
> 
> Fiveby5 --- i7 860 @ 4.2 --- EVGA Vanilla GTX 470 (x2) --- P10773
> 
> ...
> 
> This is an old score but it's been a while since I benchmarked and I've been pondering building a new rig; best way to inspire myself to do that is to push this one to the edge and then get frustrated enough that I start buying components.
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, true to my word, I got home and pushed it a little further. It's not a huge jump but considering I tried on multiple occasions to beat my old score; it's a rather nice feeling to sit down and in a few hours pass my previous score.
> 
> So...update to my score!
> 
> Fiveby5 --- i7 860 @ 4.2 --- EVGA Vanilla GTX 470 (x2) --- P10853
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8401650
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rather nice to see my scores still showing well despite being multiple generations on cards and cpu back.
Click to expand...


----------



## hotrod717

Having some real problems with my cpu and physics scores. Hoping to get some insight from more knowledgeable users here. I initially thought it might be an issue with the mobo I was using, but after reinstalling my R4BE, I'm getting the same issues. 4.8 @ 2400mhz ram and 4.875 ( 125x39) 2666mhz ram will not score higher than 17k ( usually a bit lower). I've been up to 4.9-4.95 and still can't break 17K. I know there is a mem divider issue with Asus, but have been using the work around and ram will hit 74k write speeds with aida at 2666. Really appreciate any ideas. Driving me nuts.


----------



## PhIlLy ChEeSe StEaK

Philly Cheese [email protected]@1149/1904---16GB of [email protected]

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8137925


----------



## danycyo

DANYCYO- [email protected] 16gb GSKILL RipJawsZ OC @ 2400ram - 10-12-11-28-2T- 2 7950 Vapor X Crossfired 1225/1500 1.3v- P19011

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8407310


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhIlLy ChEeSe StEaK*
> 
> Philly Cheese [email protected]@1149/1904---16GB of [email protected]
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8137925











Already entered, cue: Twilight Zone music....









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danycyo*
> 
> DANYCYO- [email protected] 16gb GSKILL RipJawsZ OC @ 2400ram - 10-12-11-28-2T- 2 7950 Vapor X Crossfired 1225/1500 1.3v- P19011
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8407310
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Having some real problems with my cpu and physics scores. Hoping to get some insight from more knowledgeable users here. I initially thought it might be an issue with the mobo I was using, but after reinstalling my R4BE, I'm getting the same issues. 4.8 @ 2400mhz ram and 4.875 ( 125x39) 2666mhz ram will not score higher than 17k ( usually a bit lower). I've been up to 4.9-4.95 and still can't break 17K. I know there is a mem divider issue with Asus, but have been using the work around and ram will hit 74k write speeds with aida at 2666. Really appreciate any ideas. Driving me nuts.


...I don't think your Physics scores are out f line for a.) the CPU speed and b.) running AMD Hawaii ...if you check my two single card entries on the OP table, you see that in spite of running more Mhz w/AMD on the oP than w/ NVidia, the physics score is actually a bit lower....granted, there are some minor mem speed differences but even at the same speeds, that's the case

...it's just how the cards interact w/ main memory, and also how 'fat' the driver assemblage is...AMD allows me to run a touch quicker on the CPU but it also costs me a bit more @ physics. Other than that, you just want to have as tight timings as possible for main memory, and obviously minimize / eliminate any other things that might be running in the background


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...I don't think your Physics scores are out f line for a.) the CPU speed and b.) running AMD Hawaii ...if you check my two single card entries on the OP table, you see that in spite of running more Mhz w/AMD on the oP than w/ NVidia, the physics score is actually a bit lower....granted, there are some minor mem speed differences but even at the same speeds, that's the case
> 
> ...it's just how the cards interact w/ main memory, and also how 'fat' the driver assemblage is...AMD allows me to run a touch quicker on the CPU but it also costs me a bit more @ physics. Other than that, you just want to have as tight timings as possible for main memory, and obviously minimize / eliminate any other things that might be running in the background


THIS ^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Spectre-

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8411395

new score

got my brother on the intel bandwagon as well

got the 3820 for $270


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8411395
> 
> new score
> 
> got my brother on the intel bandwagon as well
> 
> got the 3820 for $270


Existing 3930K score for R9 290 is P18143
If you were changing to a different GPU or different number of GPU, yes, I'd include it, but we don't do multiple entries for cpu changes.


----------



## Spectre-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Existing 3930K score for R9 290 is P18143
> If you were changing to a different GPU or different number of GPU, yes, I'd include it, but we don't do multiple entries for cpu changes.


different pc its a different r9 290 as well

its my brothers pc he wanted to see where he would stand in these rankings


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...I don't think your Physics scores are out f line for a.) the CPU speed and b.) running AMD Hawaii ...if you check my two single card entries on the OP table, you see that in spite of running more Mhz w/AMD on the oP than w/ NVidia, the physics score is actually a bit lower....granted, there are some minor mem speed differences but even at the same speeds, that's the case
> 
> ...it's just how the cards interact w/ main memory, and also how 'fat' the driver assemblage is...AMD allows me to run a touch quicker on the CPU but it also costs me a bit more @ physics. Other than that, you just want to have as tight timings as possible for main memory, and obviously minimize / eliminate any other things that might be running in the background


You touched on a good point there and I'm definitely picking up what you're putting down. A light bullb went off and I'm remembering some good old AMD mem benching tricks. When eeking out that last little bit required less, not more. Glad I have a 2nd free ssd to play with.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Existing 3930K score for R9 290 is P18143
> If you were changing to a different GPU or different number of GPU, yes, I'd include it, but we don't do multiple entries for cpu changes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> different pc its a different r9 290 as well
> 
> its my brothers pc he wanted to see where he would stand in these rankings
Click to expand...

While that may be so, there is nothing in the rules to allow me to list your brother under your username, let alone with such similar hardware. He should join OCN, or just look at where that score would be in the rankings..


----------



## danycyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danycyo*
> 
> DANYCYO- [email protected] 16gb GSKILL RipJawsZ OC @ 2400ram - 10-12-11-28-2T- 2 7950 Vapor X Crossfired 1225/1500 1.3v- P19011
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8407310


Hey thanks for the add but you have Philly Cheese Steaks stats as my 3d mark link. Please update thanks.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danycyo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *danycyo*
> 
> DANYCYO- [email protected] 16gb GSKILL RipJawsZ OC @ 2400ram - 10-12-11-28-2T- 2 7950 Vapor X Crossfired 1225/1500 1.3v- P19011
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8407310
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey thanks for the add but you have Philly Cheese Steaks stats as my 3d mark link. Please update thanks.
Click to expand...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> You touched on a good point there and I'm definitely picking up what you're putting down. A light bullb went off and I'm remembering some good old AMD mem benching tricks. When eeking out that last little bit required less, not more. Glad I have a 2nd free ssd to play with.


Looks to be true! At 4.8 with 2 card SLI, I'm getting >17,000 easy. same rig, put the 295x2 in and it's 16.7K physics. *What's with that AMD!*

hotrod - we've been chasing a red herring.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Looks to be true! At 4.8 with 2 card SLI, I'm getting >17,000 easy. same rig, put the 295x2 in and it's 16.7K physics. *What's with that AMD!*
> 
> hotrod - we've been chasing a red herring.


...yup, that was my point...at the same time, AMD card like my 290X Lightning allows for slightly higher CPU clocks in 3d bench compared to 780 Ti Classy...BUT ALL THAT SAID, at the end of the day, taking 'tess' out of the equation, I'm amazed (though probably shouldn't be







) that both cards are basically equal in the same system


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Looks to be true! At 4.8 with 2 card SLI, I'm getting >17,000 easy. same rig, put the 295x2 in and it's 16.7K physics. *What's with that AMD!*
> 
> hotrod - we've been chasing a *red herring* .


Don't they turn reddish when you smoke them ????
LoOoOoL









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...yup, that was my point...at the same time, AMD card like my 290X Lightning allows for slightly higher CPU clocks in 3d bench compared to 780 Ti Classy...BUT ALL THAT SAID, at the end of the day, taking 'tess' out of the equation, I'm amazed (though probably shouldn't be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) that both cards are basically equal in the same system


And is that ' all she wrote ' ??








Hows life in ' CANADIA ' ?


----------



## alancsalt

No politics..


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Gotchya boss


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...yup, that was my point...at the same time, AMD card like my 290X Lightning allows for slightly higher CPU clocks in 3d bench compared to 780 Ti Classy...BUT ALL THAT SAID, at the end of the day, taking 'tess' out of the equation, I'm amazed (though probably shouldn't be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) that both cards are basically equal in the same system


empirical... but why the HLL is the gpu affecting CPU physics? or is it NV Physx (what was the name of the company they bought for Physx/) vs AMD physics?? (nah...) Doesn't make sense.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> empirical... but why the HLL is the gpu affecting CPU physics? or is it NV Physx (what was the name of the company they bought for Physx/) vs AMD physics?? (nah...) Doesn't make sense.


There was a discussion about Catzilla (I promise I am not going off topic here) and how it incorporated PhysX into it... But on the physics test, which is supposed to be strictly cpu bound, there is a huge effect when enabling/disabling SLI, what kind of card one uses, and so on....

So, my thought is: the cpu is being effected by graphics card because the graphics card, although not used for the test, still renders the frame and all the layers. The objects are solid steucture, yes, and being used in a cpu bound physics test. I don't think the cpu isn't meant to render the textures on the objects... I may be off in left field, but all physics tests are using textured objects, so they still need to be rendered... Hence why n my 4770k, I can switch from a classified to a 760, and my physics score is effected... Just the speed at which the card renders the frame being used?

Thoughts, as this seems to be sort of the same thing happening here?


----------



## alancsalt

AGEIA PhysX and AMD bought Havok.. and DX has it's own physics hooks, so depends whose hooks the programmer uses?


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> empirical... but why the HLL is the gpu affecting CPU physics? or is it NV Physx (what was the name of the company they bought for Physx/) vs AMD physics?? (nah...) Doesn't make sense.


...that's why I bring the CPU speed differential into play as well...it all depends how / how heavily the AMD / NVidia driver 'hooks' into your main system...even though it is 'just' CPU physics...if driver 'a' requires more CPU / main memory cycles than driver 'b' to function properly, it will show in a CPU physics test re. 'cycles not used' or 'used elsewhere'...makes sense, I hope ? (recovering from birthday parties







)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> There was a discussion about Catzilla (I promise I am not going off topic here) and how it incorporated PhysX into it... But on the physics test, which is supposed to be strictly cpu bound, there is a huge effect when enabling/disabling SLI, what kind of card one uses, and so on....
> So, my thought is: the cpu is being effected by graphics card because the graphics card, although not used for the test, still renders the frame and all the layers. The objects are solid steucture, yes, and being used in a cpu bound physics test. I don't think the cpu isn't meant to render the textures on the objects... I may be off in left field, but all physics tests are using textured objects, so they still need to be rendered... Hence why n my 4770k, I can switch from a classified to a 760, and my physics score is effected... Just the speed at which the card renders the frame being used?
> Thoughts, as this seems to be sort of the same thing happening here?


I think i follow.. but the texturing is minimal compared to the particle load. .. nah, maybe I don't follow.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> AGEIA PhysX and AMD bought Havok.. and DX has it's own physics hooks, so depends whose hooks the programmer uses?


Ageia! That was it. i actually had one of their physics cards in a 775 rig a few years back. Helped with Ghost REecon and one other game. But basically a waste of $. A guy at Univ BC bought for some math work.
Using the same physics benchmark, with 3 (or more) physics implementations possible depending on what you have, seems like it's time for a pure GPU benchmark score thread! Would change some positions around for sure.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...that's why I bring the CPU speed differential into play as well...it all depends how / how heavily the AMD / NVidia driver 'hooks' into your main system...even though it is 'just' CPU physics...if driver 'a' requires more CPU / main memory cycles than driver 'b' to function properly, it will show in a CPU physics test re. 'cycles not used' or 'used elsewhere'...makes sense, I hope ? (recovering from birthday parties
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


So how does one interrogate the extent of cpu/memory engaged by the different physics benches?


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I think i follow.. but the texturing is minimal compared to the particle load. .. nah, maybe I don't follow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ageia! That was it. i actually had one of their physics cards in a 775 rig a few years back. Helped with Ghost REecon and one other game. But basically a waste of $. A guy at Univ BC bought for some math work.
> Using the same physics benchmark, with 3 (or more) physics implementations possible depending on what you have, seems like it's time for a pure GPU benchmark score thread! Would change some positions around for sure.
> 
> *So how does one interrogate the extent of cpu/memory engaged by the different physics benches?*


...I suppose you a.) check resource manager re the size kb & % of the various GPU driver bits and b.) ...have identical system settings (CPU, mem) and run an AMD vs NVidia same-gen card


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I think i follow.. but the texturing is minimal compared to the particle load. .. nah, maybe I don't follow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ageia! That was it. i actually had one of their physics cards in a 775 rig a few years back. Helped with Ghost REecon and one other game. But basically a waste of $. A guy at Univ BC bought for some math work.
> Using the same physics benchmark, with 3 (or more) physics implementations possible depending on what you have, *seems like it's time for a pure GPU benchmark score thread! Would change some positions around for sure.*
> 
> So how does one interrogate the extent of cpu/memory engaged by the different physics benches?


Have any ideas??( Not because everyone in front of me would be behind me







) I'm sure the quad and dual core users would fancy that, as it evens the playing field a bit. At this point, I'm definitely more about the gpu aspect. I've gone through 3 different cpu's within the last year, while it's been a dozen or so gpu's.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Have any ideas??( Not because everyone in front of me would be behind me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) I'm sure the quad and dual core users would fancy that, as it evens the playing field a bit. At this point, I'm definitely more about the gpu aspect. I've gone through 3 different cpu's within the last year, while it's been a dozen or so gpu's.


really could pick any of the FM benchmarks and just use the graphics scores. how about skydiver graphics?


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> really could pick any of the FM benchmarks and just use the graphics scores. how about skydiver graphics?


Saw a few references to that. I'm not familiar with it, but will check it out. Or just use 3dmark 11 perf. Graphic scores. Unfortunately, I am not net/spreadsheet savvy.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...I suppose you a.) check resource manager re the size kb & % of the various GPU driver bits and b.) ...have identical system settings (CPU, mem) and run an AMD vs NVidia same-gen card


ah - the "computer Whisperer" eh?








Nothing that "in-depth" here, I basically bench it as I use it.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ah - the "computer Whisperer" eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing that "in-depth" here, I basically bench it as I use it.


...LoL ...I actually do talk / chat / whisper w/ horses as part of my daily routine; may be that helps to become more observant w/ computers ? ...there is a huge park near me where I work out and it has a stable of big draft horses; the biggest one is well over 2600 pounds and likes to come up for a good conversation (or is it the scratching skills and the apples?







)


----------



## alancsalt

Clydesdales, Percherons,.... good hexa or octo core chip names.. Intel take note..


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Clydesdales, Percherons,.... good hexa or octo core chip names.. Intel take note..


...not to mention Belgians, Shires...a whole new gen of chip names !


----------



## Jpmboy

Tried it... didn't work Here's a pic of our two boys in the south pasture... also have a donkey. Maybe he knows? will ask.









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Tried it... didn't work Here's a pic of our two boys in the south pasture... also have a donkey. Maybe he knows? will ask.


...got to listen; listen REALLY carefully !

(and not to the donkey)


----------



## alancsalt

Someone post a score....


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Someone post a score....


----------



## Spectre-

ill do benchamrking on sunday night since its 5 degrees outside at night


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Someone post a score....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> ill do benchamrking on sunday night since its 5 degrees outside at night
Click to expand...

Soon peeps real soon ..... I will be back with some new tricks ......... HOPEFULLY


----------



## Spectre-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Soon peeps real soon ..... I will be back with some new tricks ......... HOPEFULLY


got that 4930k yet?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> got that 4930k yet?


Yep and its a fizzer








Ordered a 3970X and some dominator ram got some diff cards turning up real soonish


----------



## Spectre-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Yep and its a fizzer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ordered a 3970X and some dominator ram got some diff cards turning up real soonish


oh man sucks about the 4930K

is dominator ram better for benching?

for diff cards did u end up buying the R9 290X lighting


----------



## [CyGnus]

HOMECINEMA-PC lets see those benches you are always full of surprises


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> oh man sucks about the 4930K
> 
> is dominator ram better for benching?
> 
> for diff cards did u end up buying the R9 290X lighting


The domms are CL11 2666 they run a [email protected] and should work nice with ivy as well
Tri 780ti classies to bench








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC lets see those benches you are always full of surprises











There you man where you been at ??


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

[CyGnus],

Don't rush his new cpu, your comment will push him to use 1.7v into that new 3970x of his! LoL

HOMECINEMA-PC,

Congrats on the new chip buddy, looks good!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> [CyGnus],
> 
> Don't rush his new cpu, your comment will push him to use 1.7v into that new 3970x of his! LoL
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC,
> 
> Congrats on the new chip buddy, looks good!


Yep its gonna do what I want nicely about to see if it will boot with 2666


----------



## [CyGnus]

That rig is looking strong, nice work.

Well i've been around just not too much in benching my hardware is the same so nothing new to play with







only did the Sky Diver to test it out scored 26k with the 280x


----------



## DrockinWV

CPU - i7-4770k @ 4.4GHz
GPU - EVGA 780 SC ACX @ Core 1017MHz Memory 1552MHz P9670

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2311715



Not sure if I did this right, or how good or bad my score is?


----------



## Spectre-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrockinWV*
> 
> CPU - i7-4770k @ 4.4GHz
> GPU - EVGA 780 SC ACX @ Core 1017MHz Memory 1552MHz P9670
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2311715
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if I did this right, or how good or bad my score is?


looks a bit low for a stock 780

edit- wrong thread mate this is 3d mark 11

you ran firestike


----------



## Joa3d43

...a (very minor) update for 4x GPU...just need to solve some total watt limitations for more as each card can hit 1500+ on water by itself...)

Joa3d43 -- 4960X @ 5108 -- 4x Classies @ 1376 / 2014 -- SCORE = *35459*

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8442624


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...a (very minor) update for 4x GPU...just need to solve some total watt limitations for more as each card can hit 1500+ on water by itself...)
> 
> Joa3d43 -- 4960X @ 5108 -- 4x Classies @ 1376 / 2014 -- SCORE = *35459*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8442624
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## DrockinWV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> looks a bit low for a stock 780
> 
> edit- wrong thread mate this is 3d mark 11
> 
> you ran firestike


ahhh sorry about that, I will fix this once I get home


----------



## Durvelle27

Durvelle27 --- i7-4770 @ 4.152 --- R9 290X 1180/1500 --- P14896



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8174333


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Durvelle27 --- i7-4770 @ 4.152 --- R9 290X 1180/1500 --- P14896
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8174333


That was already in the spreadsheet at number 84.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> That was already in the spreadsheet at number 84.


oh so sorry didn't see it


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

*UPDATE*
Homecinema-pc 3970x @[email protected] TRI WB [email protected]@1398 *33217*









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8444000


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

*UPDATE NO 2*
HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2414 CF 290 [email protected] *28744*









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8445378

Air and water chilled RIVE / 3970x


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> *UPDATE*
> Homecinema-pc 3970x @[email protected] TRI WB [email protected]@1398 *33217*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8444000


you beat the King in graphics score. You are a MADMAN.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> you beat the King in graphics score. You are a MADMAN.


King who dude ??


----------



## Joa3d43

...update for 4x GPU









Joa3d43 -- 4960X @ 5108 -- 4x 780 Ti Classies @ 1376 / 2014 -- SCORE *35602*

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8413376


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...update for 4x GPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joa3d43 -- 4960X @ 5108 -- 4x 780 Ti Classies @ 1376 / 2014 -- SCORE *35602*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8413376
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




















I see you and the MADMAN are not directly competing atm...


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...update for 4x GPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joa3d43 -- 4960X @ 5108 -- 4x 780 Ti Classies @ 1376 / 2014 -- SCORE *35602*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8413376


Nice score Joa









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see you and the MADMAN are not directly competing atm...


No its all just a coincidence








But once I put these in YES










Cant get over how massive these classy beasts are


----------



## [CyGnus]

HOMECINEMA-PC nice card's


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC nice card's


I am very lucky


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> -snip-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see you and the MADMAN are not directly competing atm...


...well, well - a bit of 'needling' perhaps - 'et tu, brute' ?

For the last 7 months or so, I had way too many PMs and posts from folks who seemed to be slightly obsessed w/ beating s.th. I had posted...I keep on telling folks that the only one I really compete against is myself, my last best score in a benchie, for several good reasons...

...back to single, SLI and tri-SLI runs once I rebuild the giant siamesed GPU loop as there's a bit of silicone sealant debris in it, plus I need to insert quick-disconnects...just picked up a box of Feser One liquids for the rebuild.....

Anyway, I'm doing quads right now as I have been trying to get to the bottom of a *strange problem*, even working with EVGA...several of my cards only report half of the posted PCIe link speed by themselves or in multi-GPU setups (8x instead of 16x or 4x instead of 8x). The quad run above was reported as 8x, 4x, 4x, 8x...but it very much looks like it is ""just"" a reporting problem (even in different slots, different mobos / CPUs), and not actually affecting speed...even had a 5fth card here from EVGA as part of testing it all out.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> They are on loan .... I am very lucky


...you're going to have fun w/those, but as I responded to you in a PM before, 'loaned' equipment is s.th. you have to be careful with re subbing at HWBot, usually that's only for the Pro OC team class...might want to check w/ GENiEBEN or so. In any case, you might want to limit your open posts about the KPEs being loaned...further, you can always buy them and then resell them to the same person for a few $s difference...

...But what really throws me a curve ball is that there's a human alive who would lend you two KPEs














All that said, have fun w/ them and read up in the KPE thread about those extra two voltage switches on the back







...hopefully, you have / can get your hands on an EVBot t


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Regular Ti Classifieds, not K|ngp|ns unfortunately. K|ngp|ns have the dipswitches, but the regulars do not.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> Regular Ti Classifieds, not K|ngp|ns unfortunately. K|ngp|ns have the dipswitches, but the regulars do not.


...right you are...the back-plate pic w/ the red writing looked like it in a quick scan...anyhow, 'regular' Classies, borrowed or not, are very quick in their own right >> only once you exceed s.th. like 850w per card do things change significantly between the KPE and Classy, subject of course to variance w/ individual samples


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

*UPDATE*
HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2414 R9 290 [email protected]@1250 *19428*

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8448296


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...well, well - a bit of 'needling' perhaps - 'et tu, brute' ?
> 
> For the last 7 months or so, I had way too many PMs and posts from folks who seemed to be slightly obsessed w/ beating s.th. I had posted...I keep on telling folks that the only one I really compete against is myself, my last best score in a benchie, for several good reasons...


Part of the fun for us also-rans is in watching the competition between the best. No Brutus knives intended there. Mere interest in and enjoyment of the competition.

Truly, that was not meant to be antagonistic in any way.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Part of the fun for us also-rans is in watching the competition between the best. No Brutus knives intended there. Mere interest in and enjoyment of the competition.
> 
> Truly, that was not meant to be antagonistic in any way.


...no worries, didn't take it in any antagonistic way - but it was as good an opener / place as any to point out that I'm a trifle concerned about not being able to post in some spots w / o having all kinds of odd posts and PMs follow...

...I just like to enjoy myself w/ benching...frankly, I like building new, highly unusual system better than I like benching anyways, but benching is fun, too...as I work with computers (HW and software) all day long for the last decade and a half, it's a nice way to have 'some fun at work'...other than what I reported, some folks get really, really obsessive...

...after leading the OCN HWBot team / EL league for many months, I left the OCN team and the EL league, in part because of that...since then, I had more people PM me and ask why I left...lot's of reasons, including some basic commercial ones, btw,...I just want to reiterate that folks don't loose sight of the 'fun' aspects...a good (or bad) benchmark result says absolutely nothing about you in any other way


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Well said mate Hear , Hear


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> *UPDATE*
> HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2414 R9 290 [email protected]@1250 *19428*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Screenshot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8448296


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...no worries, didn't take it in any antagonistic way - but it was as good an opener / place as any to point out that I'm a trifle concerned about not being able to post in some spots w / o having all kinds of odd posts and PMs follow...
> 
> ...I just like to enjoy myself w/ benching...frankly, I like building new, highly unusual system better than I like benching anyways, but benching is fun, too...as I work with computers (HW and software) all day long for the last decade and a half, it's a nice way to have 'some fun at work'...other than what I reported, some folks get really, really obsessive...
> 
> ...after leading the OCN HWBot team / EL league for many months, I left the OCN team and the EL league, in part because of that...since then, I had more people PM me and ask why I left...lot's of reasons, including some basic commercial ones, btw,...I just want to reiterate that folks don't loose sight of the 'fun' aspects...a good (or bad) benchmark result says absolutely nothing about you in any other way


Well said. This is a hobby for me. I do absolutely nothing with computer hardware in my work and only got into building my own systems about 2 years ago. People have to realize that a system built by someone like yourself is going to have a few hardware/software optimizations that aren't 'Available" to someone without that experience and education. I've seen some of the posts to you and remember the "valley" debacle. lol.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...no worries, didn't take it in any antagonistic way - but it was as good an opener / place as any to point out that I'm a trifle concerned about not being able to post in some spots w / o having all kinds of odd posts and PMs follow...
> 
> ...I just like to enjoy myself w/ benching...frankly, *I like building new, highly unusual system* better than I like benching anyways, but benching is fun, too...as I work with computers (HW and software) all day long for the last decade and a half, it's a nice way to have 'some fun at work'...other than what I reported, some folks get really, really obsessive...
> 
> ...after leading the OCN HWBot team / EL league for many months, I left the OCN team and the EL league, in part because of that...since then, I had more people PM me and ask why I left...lot's of reasons, including some basic commercial ones, btw,...I just want to reiterate that folks don't loose sight of the 'fun' aspects...a good (or bad) benchmark result says absolutely nothing about you in any other way



Winner of the "Ratrod" Award !!


----------



## Joa3d43

...thanks Jpmboy, *ratrod* is a good description









As to some other post...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



...I switched careers after I got my 1st PC as a young lad, wanting to make my video games 'less jerky'...when I first brought my shiny new $4800 PC home, I booted it up once, then rebooted, went into the BIOS (very simple in those days) and switched everything to 'very fast' , after all, what could go wrong I figured as I always worked on cars and motorcycles and assumed those skills applied to computers as well > on the second boot of the new computer, it was dead as a doornail - kaputsky - ...had to drag it back to the shop where I bought it and they had to reflash the BIOS chip









...then the real overclocking started (mostly via those annoying little jumpers), and I soon learned to recognize other overclockers in a supermarket or so because we all had a myriad of tiny cuts on our hands and arms...cases in those days had razor sharp edges (and were all that stupid off-white / beige colour)...anyways, I'm self taught re both software and hardware, and I do like the fact that oc'ing not only costs me money but more than paid for itself...still, there are a few tricks of the trade I learned but rather not repeat too often, like delidding a perfectly good CPU w/ a razor blade, or stuffing a GPU in the oven (recipe = 380 F for 8-9 min) to reflow the solder...











...'and now for something completely different' to quote Monty Python







some 3DMark11 for my R7 260X (feisty little bugger, that)

Joa3d43 -- 4960X @ 5107 -- 1x Radeon R7 260X @ 1200 / 1700 - SCORE (tess off) = *8163*

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8450558


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...'and now for something completely different' to quote Monty Python
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some 3DMark11 for my R7 260X (feisty little bugger, that)
> 
> Joa3d43 -- 4960X @ 5107 -- 1x Radeon R7 260X @ 1200 / 1700 - SCORE (tess off) = *8163*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8450558
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Joa3d43

...sorry for the extra update work AlanC; found some voltage control







for the 'mini-me Lightning'...

Joa3d43 -- 4960X @ 5108 -- 1x R7 260X @ 1250 / 1700 -- SCORE (tess off) *8400*

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8451132


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...sorry for the extra update work AlanC; found some voltage control
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for the 'mini-me Lightning'...
> 
> Joa3d43 -- 4960X @ 5108 -- 1x R7 260X @ 1250 / 1700 -- SCORE (tess off) *8400*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8451132
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Kimir

Kimir --- 4930K --- 780Ti KP --- P18795
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8450810


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Kimir --- 4930K --- 780Ti KP --- P18795
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8450810
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Bewitching!


----------



## Joa3d43

Joa3d43 -- 4860X @ 5108 -- 1x GTX 670







@ 1113 (+boost) / 1759 -- SCORE *11553*

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8451902


----------



## Spectre-

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8453557

average bench stuff


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> Joa3d43 -- 4860X @ 5108 -- 1x GTX 670
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ 1113 (+boost) / 1759 -- SCORE *11553*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8451902
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8453557
> 
> average bench stuff


----------



## HoneyBadger84

HoneyBadger84 --- i7 3930k @ 4.6GHz --- R9 290Xs (x4) --- P27528

Done at all stock on the GPUs cuz air cooling 

Link: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8451159
Screenshot: Link to Screenshot (Photobucket)

Question, is my screenshot adequate or does it need to be of the program result itself, as I no longer have QuadFire installed currently (ran the tests with it a few days ago, not reinstalling it until I have a Watt-O-Meter to plug in to readout my power draw so I know I'm not risking frying my AX1200W)?


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Went ahead & did a TriFire test on this to make sure I fit the requirements in terms of screenshot.

HoneyBadger84 --- 3930k @ 4.6GHz --- R9 290X (x3) --- P26356

Link: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8458974
Screenshot: 

Sometime tonight I"ll be posting up QuadFire Stock again, just waiting on a wattage readout meter to make sure I'm not destroying my PSU doing it.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> King who dude ??


the King . . .

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8135339


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HoneyBadger84*
> 
> HoneyBadger84 --- i7 3930k @ 4.6GHz --- R9 290Xs (x4) --- P27528
> 
> Done at all stock on the GPUs cuz air cooling
> 
> Link: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8451159
> Screenshot: Link to Screenshot (Photobucket)
> 
> Question, is my screenshot adequate or does it need to be of the program result itself, as I no longer have QuadFire installed currently (ran the tests with it a few days ago, not reinstalling it until I have a Watt-O-Meter to plug in to readout my power draw so I know I'm not risking frying my AX1200W)?




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HoneyBadger84*
> 
> Went ahead & did a TriFire test on this to make sure I fit the requirements in terms of screenshot.
> 
> HoneyBadger84 --- 3930k @ 4.6GHz --- R9 290X (x3) --- P26356
> 
> Link: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8458974
> Screenshot:
> 
> Sometime tonight I"ll be posting up QuadFire Stock again, just waiting on a wattage readout meter to make sure I'm not destroying my PSU doing it.




























Tesselation off is good for a 7 to 9% improvement in score. Tess off results are signified by an x in the final column. Acceptable in this particular thread.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Oooo I forgot that lil' tidbit about Tess Off being allowed here. That explains a LOT, most likely lol thanks!


----------



## ShadowBroker

ShadowBroker --- i7-4930K @4,7GHz --- SLI GTX780Ti --- P24691



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8459665


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShadowBroker*
> 
> ShadowBroker --- i7-4930K @4,7GHz --- SLI GTX780Ti --- P24691
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8459665


----------



## jakku

really happy with these number with my setup!


















http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8473328

Single GPU
OCN Name: Jakku
CPU: i5-2500k
GPU: GTX 770
Score: P11258


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakku*
> 
> really happy with these number with my setup!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8473328
> 
> Single GPU
> OCN Name: Jakku
> CPU: i5-2500k
> GPU: GTX 770
> Score: P11258



















#134


----------



## Jpmboy

update please








jpmboy --- [email protected] R9295x2--- 22191 tess off

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8475946


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> update please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jpmboy --- [email protected] R9295x2--- 22191 tess off
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8475946


----------



## Joa3d43

..some more air-cooled 2xGPU fun as I prep the new singular w-c loop for up to 12 GPUs...have been procrastinating on that, even offering to do more than my allotted share of 'domestic cleansing'









Joa3d43 -- 4960X @ 5108 -- 2x GTX 670s @ ?? (Kepler boost / custom BIOS) -- SCORE 19805

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8476250


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ..some more air-cooled 2xGPU fun as I prep the new singular w-c loop for up to 12 GPUs...have been procrastinating on that, even offering to do more than my allotted share of 'domestic cleansing'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joa3d43 -- 4960X @ 5108 -- 2x GTX 670s @ ?? (Kepler boost / custom BIOS) -- SCORE 19805
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8476250
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Meh, just outside the top 30 X_X

HoneyBadger84 --- 3930K @ 4.6GHz --- 2x R9 290X (1150/1550) --- P23476

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8480360



lil' update with a big clock difference on 2-Way Crossfire


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> *UPDATE*
> Homecinema-pc 3970x @[email protected] TRI WB [email protected]@1398 *33217*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8444000


i think op missed this and your xfire update.


----------



## fishingfanatic

Lucky enough to get my hands on a Devil 13, can hardly wait to c how it scores.









http://www.powercolor.com/global/products_features.asp?id=549

FF


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fishingfanatic*
> 
> Lucky enough to get my hands on a Devil 13, can hardly wait to c how it scores.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.powercolor.com/global/products_features.asp?id=549
> 
> FF


Such jelly I am... I'm aiming to get one myself, hoping they don't sell out before I can get my current cards resold & get it ordered.


----------



## fishingfanatic

The reviews show this 2 b the fastest out there, but it did run neck and neck with the xfire 290x and sli 780 ti, beating them at different resolutions.

One showed it much better in 4k, whereas another showed otherwise.

Don't have a 4k, just a 55" Samsung. That should be sufficient f t m.

The noise is what's a concern, but I may hang on to this 1, only supposed to be 250 produced,...It was a review unit and got it for a great price!

Should be here by thursday, I hope...

Lucky week, I should go buy some lottery tickets.

I managed to buy a virtually brand new Lincoln Electric AC/DC 225 which right now sells for $800+the government's pound of flesh, I got it for $400,

and the cost of going to pick it up. Maybe $30 with the hemi.










http://www.lincolnelectric.com/en-ca/equipment/stick-welders/Pages/ac-225.aspx

FF


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Nice.

Yeah I'm waiting on the last 2 of the 3 R9 290Xs I'm selling atm the get out the door & get my check that comes tomorrow in the bank, then I'll be lining up the funds & getting the Devil 13, which will then allow me to sell at least 1 if not both of my last R9 290Xs (I mistakenly won another one yesterday, it's a Sapphire Tri-X OC, should be fun to mess with).

I've read 4 different reviews on the Devil 13 290X II & 3 of the 4 gave it great reviews saying it was only noisy if you turned the thing up to it's power-cooling mode, which wasn't necessary according to them. Main drawback they noted was it's OCing is a bit meh, but who would wanna OC such a beast much anyway imo. I don't plan to push mine, might test it at around 1050 core just to see if I can, as that lil' 5% bump can give a bit of performance. It sounds like it's a driver/interface issue, so maybe it'll be fixed allowing it to OC more. You'd think with 4 full on 8-pin plugs it could hit at least 1150ish but most reviews capped it out around 1080 core.

I play on a 52" Sony HDTV myself, so I get where yer comin' from on the resolution thing. The main reason I want the Devil 13 is it's performance is amazing for games that use Crossfire well, which most high end games do, and you don't have to deal with 2 separate cards, the noise they create, or the additional heat.

I'm really lookin' forward to getting this thing, hoping I don't get screwed by it going out of stock before I can order it, which should be either next week or in 2 weeks.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> i think op missed this and your xfire update.


Doesn't surprise me at all . The list keeper is dropping the ball .......... again LoooooL


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> *UPDATE*
> Homecinema-pc 3970x @[email protected] TRI WB [email protected]@1398 *33217*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8444000



















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> *UPDATE NO 2*
> HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2414 CF 290 [email protected] *28744*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8445378
> 
> Air and water chilled RIVE / 3970x
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Took your time eh ? Thanx maaaaaaate


----------



## Jpmboy

Great score HCPC! And with tess on? disable it and you may break 34-35K !


----------



## alancsalt

alancsalt -- 3970X at 4GHz -- 3 x Kingpins @ 1269MHz -- P27008


----------



## Spectre-

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8489233

not a new high score

just that lol turbo clock


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8489233
> 
> not a new high score
> 
> just that *lol turbo clock[*


yup, had that happen before also...if you ever figure out how to really run the SB-E at 2bill + Mhz, please PM me









...btw, nice 3d11 score !


----------



## Spectre-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> yup, had that happen before also...if you ever figure out how to really run the SB-E at 2bill + Mhz, please PM me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...btw, nice 3d11 score !


2bil +

need a lot of liquid nitrogen for that

or i need to move to neptune or something


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> alancsalt -- 3970X at 4GHz -- 3 x Kingpins @ 1269MHz -- P27008



















Pretty puny for three of them cobber!


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty puny for three of them cobber!


...did I read that right, 4 GHz on the 3970X ? Perhaps it's just the calm before the storm you might unleash later


----------



## Spectre-

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8494424
got a new R9 290

doesnt look like a dud


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8494424
> got a new R9 290
> 
> doesnt look like a dud


just need to beat yr existing score of P18280


----------



## Spectre-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> just need to beat yr existing score of P18280


3 degree celsius at night

deifnetly gonna try something new


----------



## andressergio

My QUAD SLI of GALAXY GTX780HOF

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8497389

andressergio -- [email protected] 4.8GHz HT -- 4x GALAXY [email protected] 1109 -- P27329



http://imgur.com/7MX80QB


----------



## Spectre-

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8498254

slight bump?


----------



## andressergio

Would you update me mod ? Starting to push them a bit









*My QUAD SLI of GALAXY GTX780HOF 3 on Water + 1 on AIR*

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8499894

andressergio -- [email protected] 4.8GHz HT -- 4x GALAXY [email protected] 1200 -- P27803



http://imgur.com/vaq0iqE

Pic of my 24/7 Rig..Soon put the 4th on Water


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andressergio*
> 
> Would you update me mod ? Starting to push them a bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *My QUAD SLI of GALAXY GTX780HOF 3 on Water + 1 on AIR*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8499894
> 
> andressergio -- [email protected] 4.8GHz HT -- 4x GALAXY [email protected] 1200 -- P27803
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/vaq0iqE
> 
> Pic of my 24/7 Rig..Soon put the 4th on Water
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8498254
> 
> slight bump?


----------



## andressergio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/CENTER


Thanks brother !!!


----------



## Spectre-

@HCPC

@HOMECINEMA-PC

why havnt you posted this

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8336159


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andressergio*
> 
> snip]


Nice! Don't need tell you your CPU holding you back there!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> @HCPC
> 
> @HOMECINEMA-PC
> 
> why havnt you posted this
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8336159


I did ! Bugged result though dude ........ Damn you murphy


----------



## Spectre-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> I did ! Bugged result though dude ........ Damn you murphy


lol

bugged

how is that even possible

still solid effort


----------



## andressergio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Nice! Don't need tell you your CPU holding you back there!


Thanks buddy i know but not a time to change when newer and powerfull CPUs are on the way...either way i can pass 28K easy im in stock volts 1.20
But i really put a lot of effort to get all this so i dont wanna harm anything









Thanks again bro
Best regards
Sergio


----------



## techjesse

Update: techjesse -- [email protected] HT -- 3x Galaxy GTX 670 @ 1056 -- P23170 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6371589


----------



## techjesse

Update: techjesse -- [email protected] HT -- 3x Radeon R9 280X @ 1,143/1,613MHz -- P27078 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8456139


----------



## techjesse

Update: techjesse -- [email protected] HT -- 4x GIGABYTE Radeon R9 280X @ 1,130/1552MHz -- P28624 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8378451


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *techjesse*
> 
> Update: techjesse -- [email protected] HT -- 3x Galaxy GTX 670 @ 1056 -- P23170 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6371589
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *techjesse*
> 
> Update: techjesse -- [email protected] HT -- 3x Radeon R9 280X @ 1,143/1,613MHz -- P27078 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8456139
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *techjesse*
> 
> Update: techjesse -- [email protected] HT -- 4x GIGABYTE Radeon R9 280X @ 1,130/1552MHz -- P28624 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8378451
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## techjesse

Thanks alancsalt


----------



## andressergio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *techjesse*
> 
> Update: techjesse -- [email protected] HT -- 3x Radeon R9 280X @ 1,143/1,613MHz -- P27078 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8456139


Wohooo 3930k at 5GHz HT what cooling bro ?


----------



## techjesse

WC Loop










Upgraded case and build in progress







Going full WC


----------



## andressergio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *techjesse*
> 
> WC Loop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Upgraded case and build in progress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going full WC


great rig bro i would put all on a dimastech bench table look mine









still need to put the 4th. GPU on water too lazy enjoying the QUAD SLI













Cheers !!!
Sergio


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Love the slight frankestein-ism of that table-top rig there







I used to have mine similarly all over the pace but the Enermax Fulmo GT caught my eye about 2 yrs ago now & I've been using it since because it's so spaceous, makes an Asus RoG Rampage IV Extreme look like a normal sized motherboard when it's not.

Hopefully later today/tomorrow I'll be able to post up some TriFire numbers with the new stock-blower card I have coming in today with the Sapphire Tri-X & Gigabyte WindForce before those two go out the door whilst I await the arrival of my new-in-box 3 HIS cards that I got for a steal ^_^ Very excited.


----------



## techjesse

Nice looking rig andressergio







Your rocking








This is what I use my Bench for.....


----------



## andressergio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HoneyBadger84*
> 
> Love the slight frankestein-ism of that table-top rig there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to have mine similarly all over the pace but the Enermax Fulmo GT caught my eye about 2 yrs ago now & I've been using it since because it's so spaceous, makes an Asus RoG Rampage IV Extreme look like a normal sized motherboard when it's not.
> 
> Hopefully later today/tomorrow I'll be able to post up some TriFire numbers with the new stock-blower card I have coming in today with the Sapphire Tri-X & Gigabyte WindForce before those two go out the door whilst I await the arrival of my new-in-box 3 HIS cards that I got for a steal ^_^ Very excited.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *techjesse*
> 
> Nice looking rig andressergio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your rocking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I use my Bench for.....


thanks a lot guys for your words !!! took me like 9 months to gotter all parts, next move is to put the 4 GPU on the loop and get the cable to turn the PSU's at thime as im using to for safety

Keep posting i live pictures a lot !!!

cheers to all
Sergio


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Winter is coming...



J/K but those are coming in sometime next week officially now ^_^ Going to be very VERY happy when I'm back on all stock-blower cards... unfortunately I won't be able to push clocks on QuadFire until I pick up a PSU with higher wattage, as I don't wanna push my AX1200W beyond it's rated wattage even though reviews have shown it can do it.

I'm waiting on my internet repair guy to get here & fix my line so I can quit borrowing someone else's internet X_X then I get to sleep some before the first stock blower card shows up later today... that should allow me to test up some TriFire like I said... I'm hopin' it'll be able to handle the clocks I've been able to get the Gigabyte card to run with one of the previous Core Editions I had (1150/1550 with +131mV mostly for safety & artifact-freeness in benchmarks). That'd be neat if I could run TriFire on these 290Xs close to where I once got on 3x HD 7970s (1175/1700).

I'll haveta keep an eye on my Watt-O-Meter though  And I got about an hour of testing ahead of me when the card first gets here just so I can make sure it's in perfect working order by itself before it gets to meet it's temporary buddies til the HIS cards arrive.


----------



## techjesse

HoneyBadger84, Good to hear your really excited about your new R9 290x's, I hope they meet your expectations







as for your PSU, you could use one of these http://www.add2psu.com/ and this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817438011


----------



## Oggodatank

New Entry

Oggodatank -- [email protected] -- GTX 780Ti Classified -- 1385/2000 -- Overall 16719 -- Graphics 18788 -- 7/14/2014

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8519635


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oggodatank*
> 
> New Entry
> 
> Oggodatank -- [email protected] -- GTX 780Ti Classified -- 1385/2000 -- Overall 16719 -- Graphics 18788 -- 7/14/2014
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8519635
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

*NEW SUB*
HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2402 TRI SLI 780Ti Classy @[email protected] *30735*

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8519660 . Need moar juice....









3970x and TRI 780ti classie deskputer cooled by Hailea HC-1000 1hp chiller no rads or A/C set to 12c


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> *NEW SUB*
> HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2402 TRI SLI 780Ti Classy @[email protected] *30735*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8519660 . Need moar juice....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3970x and TRI 780ti classie deskputer cooled by Hailea HC-1000 1hp chiller no rads or A/C set to 12c
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




























On the moar juice thing... my Silverstone 1500W only has four PCIe plugs (and 2 EPS - slightly different sockets in psu and plugs on psu end of cables) but Corsair AX1500i has moah! Annoying, because to give the juice I want to the 3 KPE I want 9 cables, and only have 8.......(and don't want to use molex adapters)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the moar juice thing... my Silverstone 1500W only has four PCIe plugs (and 2 EPS - slightly different sockets in psu and plugs on psu end of cables) but Corsair AX1500i has moah! Annoying, because to give the juice I want to the 3 KPE I want 9 cables, and only have 8.......(and don't want to use molex adapters)


Have you OCP'd the ST1500? Mine kept shutting down on even 2 KPEs (or titans). Had to go with 2 PSUs.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Have you OCP'd the ST1500? Mine kept shutting down on even 2 KPEs (or titans). Had to go with 2 PSUs.


How do I know if it's the OCP?

I had black screen freezes with one st1500 and multiple gtx 580 that went away with a second psu.

Right now I have two st1500 on three KPE, but, pathetically, haven't got around to pushing volts..









To get back to benching I'd probably have to take a break from moderating.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> How do I know if it's the OCP?
> 
> I had black screen freezes with one st1500 and multiple gtx 580 that went away with a second psu.
> 
> Right now I have two st1500 on three KPE, but, pathetically, haven't got around to pushing volts..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To get back to benching I'd probably have to take a break from moderating.


ocp would just shut off the PSU and black out the screen once the cards attached to that PSU shut off... done it several times with 3 KPEs. The only way I could avoid shutting down my ST1500 during benchingwas to make PCI-E cables that combined rails, it worked fine. It is a warranty replacement for one that "popped" smoke after 3 years (cfx 7970s, sli titans). too much abuse









using 2 AX1200s (not the 1200i) now and really like this unit. That 1500i is very tempting and actually has 10 PCIE cables - enough for 3 kingpins.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> How do I know if it's the OCP?
> 
> I had black screen freezes with one st1500 and multiple gtx 580 that went away with a second psu.
> 
> Right now I have two st1500 on three KPE, but, pathetically, haven't got around to pushing volts..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To get back to benching I'd probably have to take a break from moderating.
> 
> 
> 
> ocp would just shut off the PSU and black out the screen once the cards attached to that PSU shut off... done it several times with 3 KPEs. The only way I could avoid shutting down my ST1500 during benchingwas to make PCI-E cables that combined rails, it worked fine. It is a warranty replacement for one that "popped" smoke after 3 years (cfx 7970s, sli titans). too much abuse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> using 2 AX1200s (not the 1200i) now and really like this unit. That 1500i is very tempting and actually has 10 PCIE cables - enough for 3 kingpins.
Click to expand...

No, I haven't yet, but I remember that your post on that was my reason for wanting to run a separate cable to each socket on each card, hence wanting nine PCIe cables and discovering that each st1500 only allows four.
An AX1500i, which allows more cables, best price is $519 here in Australia. http://www.shopbot.com.au/m/?m=AX1500i


----------



## alancsalt

alancsalt - [email protected]@2364 - TRI SLI 780Ti Classy KPE @[email protected] - P30375

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8531124


----------



## andressergio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> alancsalt - [email protected]@2364 - TRI SLI 780Ti Classy KPE @[email protected] - P30375
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8531124


AWESOME Score bro !!! Congrats !
Kind Regards
Sergio


----------



## yawa

K part of my rebench series. Single, Standard. Tess is on because that's how real men bench.

Yawa --- 4790K @ 4.7 --- 290X @1279/1479 --- P15992

Graphics: 18851
Physics: 11297
Combined:10563

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8532306


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yawa*
> 
> K part of my rebench series. Single, Standard. Tess is on because that's how real men bench.
> 
> Yawa --- 4790K @ 4.7 --- 290X @1279/1479 --- P15992
> 
> Graphics: 18851
> Physics: 11297
> Combined:10563
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8532306
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> alancsalt - [email protected]@2364 - TRI SLI 780Ti Classy KPE @[email protected] - P30375
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8531124


That's a very reasonable / lazy overclock that one








Hope to see more subs from those chunky beasts .........


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> alancsalt - [email protected]@2364 - TRI SLI 780Ti Classy KPE @[email protected] - P30375
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8531124


looks like you got plenty of POWER


----------



## danycyo

check this one out for a single 7950

4.8 4930k>Ram 2400> 1227/1500 7950 VaporX> P19054

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8551263



w/ gpuz verification just in case


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Hey mate it looks real good but it could possibly be a bugged result ??


----------



## danycyo

I couldn't believe it either considering it's a similar score to what I get with my cf setup active. None the less I am not the judge 3d mark is and this is what they scored me.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Ive had a few good bugged results P21540 on my single 290 ........


----------



## danycyo

Maybe they were just awesome runs


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

I posted that one on HWBOT ....... lots of complaining from lots of sooks


----------



## danycyo

HwBot accepted my submission. It was a legit run the score was high but thats what 3d mark gave me. Let the complaining begin. I got 19054 marks for that. I have no idea what that means but cool









http://snap.hwbot.org/2014/07/25/d59293fcc9d3a288a913c98954c8444964e1abed.png


----------



## Jpmboy

The graphics score is bugged. You know, FM ain't perfect. Question is... can you do it (or get close) again?


----------



## Joa3d43

...update please









*Joa3d43* -- 4960X @ 5108 -- 3x 780 Cl @ 1422 / 2007 -- SCORE *33245*

http://img.hwbot.org/u45468/image_id_1213383.jpeg

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8551582


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...update please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Joa3d43* -- 4960X @ 5108 -- 3x 780 Cl @ 1422 / 2007 -- SCORE *33245*
> 
> http://img.hwbot.org/u45468/image_id_1213383.jpeg
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8551582


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...update please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Joa3d43* -- 4960X @ 5108 -- 3x 780 Cl @ 1422 / 2007 -- SCORE *33245*
> 
> http://img.hwbot.org/u45468/image_id_1213383.jpeg
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8551582


nice!
I recently tried to reproduce that 33442 tri sli score... close, but I can't better it yet. http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8472898


----------



## alancsalt

alancsalt - [email protected], [email protected] - TRI SLI 780Ti Classy KPE @[email protected] - P30607

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8554291


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> alancsalt - [email protected], [email protected] - TRI SLI 780Ti Classy KPE @[email protected] - P30607
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8554291


...nice, welcome to the "30k" club


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...update please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Joa3d43* -- 4960X @ 5108 -- 3x 780 Cl @ 1422 / 2007 -- SCORE *33245*
> 
> http://img.hwbot.org/u45468/image_id_1213383.jpeg
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8551582
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> nice!
> I recently tried to reproduce that 33442 tri sli score... close, but I can't better it yet. http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8472898
Click to expand...

We three seem to be a bit bunched up on the TRI ladder


----------



## alancsalt

alancsalt - [email protected], [email protected] - SLI 780Ti Classy KPE @[email protected] - P26967

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8562027


----------



## Kimir

Your KPE memory doesn't OC well your you haven't tried yet?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Your KPE memory doesn't OC well your you haven't tried yet?


I try one step at a time, but seeing you asked, I tried setting tool to 1.65v and adding 25 to mem for 1750, and running 3D11. It restarted a little way into test one, and on resart only half the lights were on on the "second"card (Slot 4) I've put it back to "normal" and all lights (white LEDs) are functional.

It's 3AM now, so off to bed for this little black duck.....


----------



## HoneyBadger84

HoneyBadger 84 --- i7 3930k @ 4.6GHz --- 4x R9 290X @ 1150/1425 - P27808

Validation Link: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8564916

Screenshot:


This benchmark being so CPU limited at the P & E settings ish le-frustrating.

Also you have TechJesse's Quad listing as 7970s & it's R9 280Xs I believe.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HoneyBadger84*
> 
> HoneyBadger 84 --- i7 3930k @ 4.6GHz --- 4x R9 290X @ 1150/1425 - P27808
> 
> Validation Link: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8564916
> 
> Screenshot:
> 
> 
> This benchmark being so CPU limited at the P & E settings ish le-frustrating.
> 
> Also you have TechJesse's Quad listing as 7970s & it's R9 280Xs I believe.



















Both updated.









@Kimir:
Seem to have established that 25A per plug is inadequate, and to oc further I'll need PSUs that can output moah amps... like a couple of AX1200i. I can afford to order Friday, will probably have them about Wednesday, and will test further then ......


----------



## Kimir

I followed the discussion on the KPE thread, hope it's that and not the card(s) themselves.
In the mean you could still try to find the max mem frequency at stock voltage with stock core if you didn't do it yet.


----------



## alancsalt

That's true. I thought mem didn't affect score much?

Surely I couldn't have three dud cards! Noooooooo!


----------



## Kimir

On 3D11 I don't remember, I kinda left it behind and used firestrike more often those days.
Anything is good to take tho.


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy -- [email protected] -- GTX780Ti KPE -- 19461

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8572481


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy -- [email protected] -- GTX780Ti KPE -- 19461
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8572481


Great score








Is this with a chiller? what were your gpu temps for that run?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Great score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this with a chiller? what were your gpu temps for that run?


Thanks!
yes - chiller was on. Max gpu temp was 31C. water was like 17C when the run started, but I had it as low as 10C when i started "climbing the ladder"


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Thanks!
> yes - chiller was on. Max gpu temp was 31C. water was like 17C when the run started, but I had it as low as 10C when i started "climbing the ladder"


Awesome! great job








that chiller must provide a reduction of around 15C compared to your ambient temps?


----------



## Jpmboy

eh, more like 10C. It's only 1/13HP but once the coolant temps are down (rad fans off), it's good for several bench runs. Nothing like a good cold winter night tho.


----------



## alancsalt

@Jpmboy You are totally 100% correct about my Silverstone ST1500, with its big plug power lead and all, failing to supply enough power...

I have just begun by running 1.35v (impossible with the Silverstone, a breeze with the AX1200i) and boosting my best score from 30607 to 30746...

Nothing to you guys I guess, but with two AX1200i and $AU878 lighter and I can hopefully now push these KPEs properly..... that's happy making










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Single rails rule?

EDIT:
alancsalt - [email protected], [email protected] - TRI SLI 780Ti Classy KPE @[email protected] - P32049

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8573897


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> alancsalt - [email protected], [email protected] - TRI SLI 780Ti Classy KPE @[email protected] - *P32049*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8573897
> _
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Kimir

Sorry for your wallet, hope to see more OC'd results now.
It's the shame you don't have EVGA availability in Oz, getting two 1300G2 would have been cheaper for sure.


----------



## alancsalt

I could have, but not unhappy...

Corsair AX1200i Digital ATX Modular Power Supply $439.00 (100.4A single rail) 6 x 8pin

EVGA SuperNOVA 1300W G2 Gold Power Supply $329.00 (108A single rail) 6 x 8pin


----------



## Kimir

Corsair unit are nice yea, in here the prices are way different:
AX1200i is 320€
EVGA 1300G2 is 192€
EVGA 1200P2 who's the exact competitor of the corsair (1200 and platinum) is 205€.

Oh and I notice the 1600G2 just appeared on EVGA EU for 300€, more expensive than I thought it would be.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> @Jpmboy You are totally 100% correct about my Silverstone ST1500, with its big plug power lead and all, failing to supply enough power...
> 
> I have just begun by running 1.35v (impossible with the Silverstone, a breeze with the AX1200i) and boosting my best score from 30607 to 30746...
> 
> Nothing to you guys I guess, but with two AX1200i and $AU878 lighter and I can hopefully now push these KPEs properly..... that's happy making
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Single rails rule?
> 
> EDIT:
> alancsalt - [email protected], [email protected] - TRI SLI 780Ti Classy KPE @[email protected] - P32049
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8573897


whoa - that didn't take long - nice score MrSalt!!

yeah - at time of launch the ST1500 was a super PSU... but gpus draw way more power today and the rails are just too weak-ocp sensitive. What amazes me, is that you guys are so much closer to where all this stuff is made, but it costs a bunch more.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah - at time of launch the ST1500 was a super PSU... but gpus draw way more power today and the rails are just too weak-ocp sensitive. What amazes me, is that you guys are so much closer to where all this stuff is made, but it costs a bunch more.


My Quad GTX 580 score of 23535... above that it blackscreened, so you know what I'm thinking....that the ST1500 has been a limitation since just before that...

alancsalt - [email protected], [email protected] - TRI SLI 780Ti Classy KPE @[email protected] - *P32347*


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> alancsalt - [email protected], [email protected] - TRI SLI 780Ti Classy KPE @[email protected] - *P32347*


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> My Quad GTX 580 score of 23535... above that it blackscreened, so you know what I'm thinking....that the ST1500 has been a limitation since just before that...
> 
> alancsalt - [email protected], [email protected] - TRI SLI 780Ti Classy KPE @[email protected] - *P32347*


LOL Dude - 33000 club coming right up!

out of order & wrong link (too much excitement lately







)


----------



## alancsalt

Can't count some days...


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy --- [email protected] -- GTX 780Ti KPE --- 19567

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8578933


----------



## alancsalt

"result not found"?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> "result not found"?


? ... FM

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8578931


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy --- [email protected] -- GTX 780Ti KPE --- 19567
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8578931


----------



## Joa3d43

...update please







...some more rock'n rolla for the 290X Lightning









*Joa3d43* -- 4960X @ 5108 -- 1x R9 290X Lightning @ 1312 / 1649 -- SCORE *20636*

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8579275


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...update please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...some more rock'n rolla for the 290X Lightning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Joa3d43* -- 4960X @ 5108 -- 1x R9 290X Lightning @ 1312 / 1649 -- SCORE *20636*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8579275
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## alancsalt

alancsalt - [email protected], [email protected] - TRI SLI 780Ti Classy KPE @[email protected] - *P32420*

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8579387


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> alancsalt - [email protected], [email protected] - TRI SLI 780Ti Classy KPE @[email protected] - *P32420*


..."somebody" is tooling up them 3x KingPins - congrats







...from now on (proof positive on the GPUs' strengths above) , it's solely cooling and PSUs


----------



## alancsalt

I think you are totally right as anything higher today "exited unexpectedly". Tragically my discretionary budget has gone with the Corsairs and will take a few weeks to accumulate to a useful figure again...

It's nothing on the BOT, but on the HOF..


----------



## Spectre-

wooooohhooo

gotta love cold weather

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8580091

new score

R9 290 @ 1275/1575
3930K @ 5.0 ghz


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> wooooohhooo
> 
> gotta love cold weather
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8580091
> 
> new score
> 
> R9 290 @ 1275/1575
> 3930K @ 5.0 ghz


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> I think you are totally right as anything higher today "*exited unexpectedly*". Tragically my discretionary budget has gone with the Corsairs and will take a few weeks to accumulate to a useful figure again...
> It's nothing on the BOT, but on the HOF..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


But no OCP black-outs - right?


----------



## alancsalt

No OCP blackouts, just "Driver stopped working" or "Application exited unexpectedly"(3DMark11, right at the end..)


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> No OCP blackouts, just "Driver stopped working" or "Application exited unexpectedly"(3DMark11, *right at the end*..)


...don`t you hate that...almost there and then...

All that said, not so long ago you were wondering if one or more of your 3x KPs were duds or kaput and had to be returned to the US shipper..- they definitely aren`t per your recent results; more like three voracious raptor chicks in a nest demanding `more lemmings`to eat and more cool mountain air...lemmings = your PSU budget









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> I think you are totally right as anything higher today "exited unexpectedly". Tragically my discretionary budget has gone with the Corsairs and will take a few weeks to accumulate to a useful figure again...
> 
> It's nothing on the BOT, but on the HOF..


... I`m still at HOF 3d11 vers.101...an oldie but goodie, got close to 2 years of data across all my GPUs with that one...


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy --- [email protected] -- GTX 780Ti KPE --- 19567
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8578933
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...update please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...some more rock'n rolla for the 290X Lightning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Joa3d43* -- 4960X @ 5108 -- 1x R9 290X Lightning @ 1312 / 1649 -- SCORE *20636*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8579275
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> alancsalt - [email protected], [email protected] - TRI SLI 780Ti Classy KPE @[email protected] - *P32420*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8579387
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I am JELLY


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> *...don`t you hate that...almost there and then...*
> 
> All that said, not so long ago you were wondering if one or more of your 3x KPs were duds or kaput and had to be returned to the US shipper..- they definitely aren`t per your recent results; more like three voracious raptor chicks in a nest demanding `more lemmings`to eat and more cool mountain air...lemmings = your PSU budget
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... I`m still at HOF 3d11 vers.101...an oldie but goodie, got close to 2 years of data across all my GPUs with that one...


I know! would rather it bug-out at the start!


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I know! would rather it bug-out at the start!


If you have the advanced edition (i think its only available with advance) you can run the physics + physics/gpu scenes only.
I started doing that to find when both my gpu and cpu were stable. If it passes then i run the full benchmark.

If i remember correctly i got the "shut down unexpectedly" error for gpu unstable and blackout for cpu unstable or maybe vise versa.
I haven't run the benchmark since february of this year so I'm a bit rusty.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> If you have the advanced edition (i think its only available with advance) you can run the physics + physics/gpu scenes only.
> I started doing that to find when both my gpu and cpu were stable. If it passes then i run the full benchmark.
> 
> If i remember correctly i got the "shut down unexpectedly" error for gpu unstable and blackout for cpu unstable or maybe vise versa.
> *I haven't run the benchmark since february of this year* so I'm a bit rusty.


Thanks!
I noticed... expecting some crazy scores once you kit-out for sub-zero.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I know! would rather it bug-out at the start!


...or like 'Valley' on the last (18th) scene freezing right before the score window would come up


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...or like 'Valley' on the last (18th) scene freezing right before the score window would come up


I feel better - always thought that it was only my rig messin' with me!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...or like 'Valley' on the last (18th) scene freezing right before the score window would come up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I feel better - always thought that it was only my rig messin' with me!
Click to expand...

I really , really hate that esp when you know its gonna be a personal best


----------



## alancsalt

alancsalt - [email protected], [email protected] - SLI 780Ti Classy KPE @1363 [email protected] - P27413

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8583564


----------



## Joa3d43

...some minor updates for the 'terrible twins'









*Joa3d43* -- 4960X @ 5120 / DDR3 2800 -- 1x 290X Lightning @ 1312 / 1649 -- tess-off *SCORE 20673*

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8587659



---

*Joa3d43* -- 4960X @ 5120 / DDR3 2800 -- 1x 780TI Classified @ 1480 / 2021 -- *SCORE 20196*

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8587952


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Wicked cards and Ivy -E mate








I cant get my ivy-e stable past [email protected]








But at lower clocks it will boot in on nearly all oc blck presets 'cept so far 190blck


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> alancsalt - [email protected], [email protected] - SLI 780Ti Classy KPE @1363 [email protected] - P27413
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8583564
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...some minor updates for the 'terrible twins'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Joa3d43* -- 4960X @ 5120 / DDR3 2800 -- 1x 290X Lightning @ 1312 / 1649 -- tess-off *SCORE 20673*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8587659
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> 
> *Joa3d43* -- 4960X @ 5120 / DDR3 2800 -- 1x 780TI Classified @ 1480 / 2021 -- *SCORE 20196*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8587952
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Wicked cards and Ivy -E mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cant get my ivy-e stable past [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But at lower clocks it will boot in on nearly all oc blck presets 'cept so far 190blck


...tx







...I might be playing w/ a pre-production 'ES' 5960X in the near future; wondering though about the 'early' BIOS etc...for now, the ivy-e 4960X combo is still a ton of fun...still dialing it in


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...tx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...I might be playing w/ a pre-production 'ES' 5960X in the near future; wondering though about the 'early' BIOS etc...for now, the ivy-e 4960X combo is still a ton of fun...still dialing it in


That sounds very interesting joa . Wish I could be there for that first time fireup / bench







Yep bios's , how easily it can stuff up any chance of a decent o/c first up








That said im searching for a RIVE that has not had a Ivy-E bios update . So I can get the 3970x up and running ( 125strap , CL9 2400 ) and go one last push on the Hawaii's and after that go for Quad


----------



## Joa3d43

...I figure 'ES' new-gen X99 will be more frustration than anything else; depending on BIOS...probably will take two or three BIOS updates after release of retail to get all most of the bugs out. Still, I like to get an early feel for X99 / 5960X and whether it's worth it to upgrade early or later...


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...I figure 'ES' new-gen X99 will be more frustration than anything else; depending on BIOS...probably will take two or three BIOS updates after release of retail to get all most of the bugs out. Still, I like to get an early feel for X99 / 5960X and whether it's worth it to upgrade early or later...


That's the way im feeling too . 'Cept this time round ive got the funds to early adopt , but what combo ? Maybe when its available start collecting the bits I need first like ddr4 ram ...


----------



## Joa3d43

...hopefully DDR4 that is available early is also the 'good stuff'...a lot will come down to 5960X overclockability on top of turbo speed (3.3 GHz or 3.5GHz) and TDP (stock is 140w for 5960X already)....all that said, I'm still happy pushing the 4960X / DDR3, it's got a few miles left in it


----------



## alancsalt

I can feel a case of tech-lag coming on...


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> I can feel a case of tech-lag coming on...


...nah, you'll merely save yourself some early-adopter frustration... ...what I find intriguing though is that per recent 5960X 'look Ma, I delidded a 5960X and now it won't work' pic, they seem to have *12 cores* (24t ?), presumably with 4 cores disabled / laser-cut...

...either there is a 12c coming later on, or there is some economies of scale w/ Haswell-EP Xeons going on...but either way, 'tech lag' may not be such a bad thing - until the full line for $1k +++ is known


----------



## Silent Scone

@Joa3d43

Amazing chip you've got there! But what's the voltage? You've covered it up


----------



## alancsalt

For anyone who hasn't noticed, there is an @ sign in the reply toolbar up top of your reply edit space. If you wish to include an @mention, type the user name, highlight it, and click on that @ symbol. Confirm the user name in the drop down by clicking on it, and there it is in yr post. @alancsalt


----------



## Silent Scone

Oops. Cheers Alan, I thought it did it automatically


----------



## alancsalt

It would have turned link blue if it did.


----------



## Silent Scone

Aye, used other boards with it, but was on phone and not paying attention as usual


----------



## Spectre-

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8588991

secondrary benching chip pulled this off

i am mad at my 3930k

3820 @ 5.0ghz
ram @ 2000mhz 9-9-9-24

R9 290 @ 1265/1560mhz


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...nah, you'll merely save yourself some early-adopter frustration... ...what I find intriguing though is that per recent 5960X 'look Ma, I delidded a 5960X and now it won't work' pic, they seem to have *12 cores* (24t ?), presumably with 4 cores disabled / laser-cut...
> 
> ...either there is a 12c coming later on, or there is some economies of scale w/ Haswell-EP Xeons going on...but either way, 'tech lag' may not be such a bad thing - until the full line for $1k +++ is known


that is solder - right? (*hopefully*)


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> @Joa3d43
> 
> Amazing chip you've got there! But what's the voltage? You've covered it up


...no 'cover-up', just space saving...CPUz voltage is only relevant w/ cooling and also LLC settings known...anyway, this run above was w/ CPU on phase cooler (idle -49c) and GPUs on water..

This particular retail 4960X does 5 GHz on water / 1.44 v , up to 5.25 GHz on phase (1.55 up to 1.6v) and 5.625 GHz on 'only' one-third-pot LN2 (- 120c) w/ 1.7v - the latter more a sign of my 'early days' w/ LN2







...with Ivy-E AND DDR3 over 2400, VCCSA is probably the more important var once cooling is taken care of...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> that is solder - right? (*hopefully*)


...OCdrift did the above delidding (there goes another 'ES' chip







) and Haswell-E uses soldered TIM w/ strong epoxy...


----------



## Silent Scone

Thanks, wasn't honestly implying it was intentional, just annoying as I wanted to know what voltage







.

Great chip


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> @Joa3d43
> 
> Amazing chip you've got there! But what's the voltage? You've covered it up


LoooL Single stage phase changer ( subzero ) . Over 1.5vc I would guess









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8588991
> 
> secondrary benching chip pulled this off
> 
> i am mad at my 3930k
> 
> 3820 @ 5.0ghz
> ram @ 2000mhz 9-9-9-24
> 
> R9 290 @ 1265/1560mhz


Nice score man for 3820


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8588991
> 
> secondrary benching chip pulled this off
> 
> i am mad at my 3930k
> 
> 3820 @ 5.0ghz
> ram @ 2000mhz 9-9-9-24
> 
> R9 290 @ 1265/1560mhz


I put up different GPU scores, but not CPU, soz..
But a definite look at the difference a hexy makes in 3DMark11...


----------



## Spectre-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> I put up different GPU scores, but not CPU, soz..
> But a definite look at the difference a hexy makes in 3DMark11...


hmmm thats true i guess but i got the 3820 for like $280 and my hexy cost $600 back in 2012

and its only like a 1300 point difference....

Also Thnx HCPC


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> I put up different GPU scores, but not CPU, soz..
> But a definite look at the difference a hexy makes in 3DMark11...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


...extra cores do nicely in 3d11, 3dmark etc (never mind Cinebench and other 2D)...still *dreaming of the Xeon E7 2890 v2*...*15* cores / *30* threads in a single CPU, along w/ 37.5 MB cache







and it fits RIVE BE and two other LG 2011 mobos I have...unfortunately, max turbo of 3.4 GHz can only be improved upon via bclk, and it costs a cool $6500 or so









...minor *update please* on 4x GPU

*Joa3d43* -- 4960X @ 5108 -- 4x 780 TI Classies @ 1409 / 2014 -- *SCORE 35695*

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8590961


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> I put up different GPU scores, but not CPU, soz..
> But a definite look at the difference a hexy makes in 3DMark11...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...extra cores do nicely in 3d11, 3dmark etc (never mind Cinebench and other 2D)...still *dreaming of the Xeon E7 2890 v2*...*15* cores / *30* threads in a single CPU, along w/ 37.5 MB cache
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and it fits RIVE BE and two other LG 2011 mobos I have...unfortunately, max turbo of 3.4 GHz can only be improved upon via bclk, and it costs a cool $6500 or so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...minor *update please* on 4x GPU
> 
> *Joa3d43* -- 4960X @ 5108 -- 4x 780 TI Classies @ 1409 / 2014 -- *SCORE 35695*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8590961
Click to expand...



























Spectre, some of us would kill for 1300 points, and I have (like going from 3930K to 3970X) spent more for even smaller gains. This may well be a measure of my insanity though........


----------



## Spectre-

Quote:


> Spectre, some of us would kill for 1300 points, and I have (like going from 3930K to 3970X) spent more for even smaller gains. This may well be a measure of my insanity though........


ik....

FOR Science men

goes out and buys 4960X


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> -snip-
> ... some of us would kill for 1300 points, and I have (like going from 3930K to 3970X) spent more for even smaller gains. This may well be a measure of my insanity though........


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> Spectre, some of us would kill for 1300 points, and I have (like going from 3930K to 3970X) spent more for even smaller gains. This may well be a measure of my insanity though........
> ik....
> 
> FOR Science men
> 
> goes out and buys 4960X


This may well be a measure of my *our* insanity though... ...feeding a billion $ industry. Come to think of it, sounds a bit like drugs


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spectre, some of us would kill for 1300 points, and I have (like going from 3930K to 3970X) spent more for even smaller gains. This may well be a measure of my insanity though........


Yes we are insane









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> ik....
> 
> FOR Science men
> 
> goes out and buys 4960X


Then promptly returns it cause it don't clock like sandybee








And looks for 4960x ES









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> This may well be a measure of my *our* insanity though... ...feeding a billion $ industry. Come to think of it, sounds a bit like drugs


I gets a nerdgahsm from all this physics talk and multi cores


----------



## Spectre-

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8595333

slight bump


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8595333
> 
> slight bump


----------



## Spectre-

ok guys i am getting mad so whats the best driver for my R9 290 for benching


----------



## alancsalt

Whatever @HOMECINEMA-PC or @Joa3d43 used for their 290/290XL runs?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

14.4 whql and the 14.6 beta it was awhile ago


----------



## Spectre-

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8598171

really small bump


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> ok guys i am getting mad so whats the best driver for my R9 290 for benching


i say 14.6. all same clock @ 1090

14.6 GS: 11770

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3701195

14.7 GS: 11750

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3698050?

14.4 GS: 11300

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3698568?

can't play Warface with the first two.


----------



## Joa3d43

... ^^







14.6 or 14.7

...only caveat is for 290X Lightnings that are still air-cooled as those drivers won't work with the unique fan utility (w/o a GPU BIOS flash at least).


----------



## Spectre-

anyone know where i can get my bios modded from ny any chance my p9X79 is being annoying and isnt letting me go above 1.55 vcore


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Get a ROG board


----------



## Spectre-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Get a ROG board


tell that to my wallet HCPC


----------



## kpforce1

Finally able to do a little benching with some moderate Titan clocks









kpforce1 --- Dual Intel Xeon x5679 @ 4.45 Ghz --- GTX Titan Tri SLi --- P26678

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8601972


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> Finally able to do a little benching with some moderate Titan clocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kpforce1 --- Dual Intel Xeon x5679 @ 4.45 Ghz --- GTX Titan Tri SLi --- P26678
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8601972
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8598171
> 
> really small bump


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> Finally able to do a little benching with some moderate Titan clocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kpforce1 --- Dual Intel Xeon x5679 @ 4.45 Ghz --- GTX Titan Tri SLi --- P26678
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8601972
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


crushed firestrike physics... what happened here?


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> crushed firestrike physics... what happened here?


The 1366 platform just doesn't perform as well in 3dmark11 and 3dMark Vantage.







You can search physics scores and see that I did well with the SR-2 compared to other SR-2 rigs.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> *The 1366 platform just doesn't perform as well in 3dmark11 and 3dMark Vantage*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can search physics scores and see that I did well with the SR-2 compared to other SR-2 rigs.


bummer - the >20K FS physics score was baiting me to look for an old SR2...


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Im getting there ........ unfortunately no update just yet
HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2502 WB [email protected]@1250 P19072

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8601470


----------



## Spectre-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Im getting there ........ unfortunately no update just yet
> HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2502 WB [email protected]@1250 P19072
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8601470


try pushing more memory clocks

thats how i got overall high score since my 290 doesnt want to push core more than 1290


----------



## Spectre-

@HCPC super thanks to him for posting me one of his fav. RIVE's for a awesome price


----------



## glnn_23

glnn_23 --- 3930k @ 5.124 Ghz --- 2 X EVGA 780TI Classified kpe 1450 / 1900 --- *P28490*

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8612373


----------



## cstkl1

cstkl1 - [email protected] , Titan Black SLI 1280/8000mhz - P25185

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8637103



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glnn_23*
> 
> glnn_23 --- 3930k @ 5.124 Ghz --- 2 X EVGA 780TI Classified kpe 1450 / 1900 --- *P28490*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8612373
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> cstkl1 - [email protected] , Titan Black SLI 1280/8000mhz - P25185
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8637103
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## alancsalt

alancsalt - 3960X @ 5068MHz - GTX 580 @ 1005/2010/2060 - P8832

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8647055


----------



## danycyo

[email protected] 7950 Vapor X crossfired DDR 3 @2400mhz 10-12-11-28 Score: 19175

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8648819


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danycyo*
> 
> [email protected] 7950 Vapor X crossfired DDR 3 @2400mhz 10-12-11-28 Score: 19175
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8648819
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## kle67

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8651213

New Intel build.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kle67*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8651213
> 
> New Intel build.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Spectre-

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8652384

Broke 19K

but my not my R9 290 :C

this is my new 290X

super thanks to HCPC for helping me out


----------



## Spectre-

edit :

new score
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8652447

3930K @ 5.0 ghz
G-Skill Trident X @ 2448 mhz @ 1.72 volts 9-12-11-28
R9 290X @ 1245/1500mhz @ 1.46 volts ( with drop)


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> edit :
> 
> new score
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8652447
> 
> 3930K @ 5.0 ghz
> G-Skill Trident X @ 2448 mhz @ 1.72 volts 9-12-11-28
> R9 290X @ 1245/1500mhz @ 1.46 volts ( with drop)


It says Tessellation Load Modified via CCC? I've never seen that before. Did you actually change Tess settings via CCC?


----------



## Spectre-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> It says Tessellation Load Modified via CCC? I've never seen that before. Did you actually change Tess settings via CCC?


yep

its allowed since we are following hwbot rules


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> yep
> 
> its allowed since we are following hwbot rules


lol I didn't even know that it flagged CCC settings. Thanks for clarifying that. Have you ever seen an error regarding "Time measuring"? I see that one on occasion


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> edit :
> 
> new score
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8652447
> 
> 3930K @ 5.0 ghz
> G-Skill Trident X @ 2448 mhz @ 1.72 volts 9-12-11-28
> R9 290X @ 1245/1500mhz @ 1.46 volts ( with drop)


----------



## Spectre-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> lol I didn't even know that it flagged CCC settings. Thanks for clarifying that. Have you ever seen an error regarding "Time measuring"? I see that one on occasion


Happens to me when i reset cmos... Basically whenever i got bad clocks i and my pc wont boot i just reset the time


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> Happens to me when i reset cmos... Basically whenever i got bad clocks i and my pc wont boot i just reset the time


hmmm.... thats weird because my computer isn't freezing or anything. Granted most of the time they are "bench" clocks but I never get errors, BSODs, or freezes.


----------



## alancsalt

That sounds normal to me. Nothing else but sometimes a time measurement flag... does not usually coincide with a freeze or crash... but when overclocking cpu hard..


----------



## Spectre-

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8665071

small bump


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8665071
> 
> small bump


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8665071
> 
> small bump


Nice score there Padawaan


----------



## Spectre-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Nice score there Padawaan


need some funds to start working with my Z87X-OC now


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

*UPDATE*

HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2388 [email protected]@1400 *P19567* tess off of cause and single card PB










http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8678401

@Spectre-

Cop that one eh









I challenge YOU to do better









Also scored the same as JPM's kingpin LOOOOOL


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

*SLIGHT BUMP*

HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2375 [email protected]@1400 *19738*










http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8678587

How much more can I get outta this LoooL


----------



## Spectre-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> *SLIGHT BUMP*
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2375 [email protected]@1400 *19738*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8678587
> 
> How much more can I get outta this LoooL


finally did it

worth my challenge


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> *SLIGHT BUMP*
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2375 [email protected]@1400 *19738*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8678587
> 
> How much more can I get outta this LoooL


----------



## Swigsta

i7 3820 @5040 MHz
ram at 2333 MHz
r9 290x @ 1238/1600 MHz

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8679550


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swigsta*
> 
> i7 3820 @5040 MHz
> ram at 2333 MHz
> r9 290x @ 1238/1600 MHz
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8679550



















Stone the crows, starve the lizards, kangaroos, meat pies, football and Holden cars,
Welcome to OCN


----------



## Spectre-

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8682304

having fun with a 7950 tonight


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8682304
> 
> having fun with a 7950 tonight


Nice one









Nearly beat my 290 sub








http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8681719
[email protected]@2375 [email protected]@1400

Can ya go that score ?? Hmmmm


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8682304
> 
> having fun with a 7950 tonight



















Stone the crows, starve the lizards, kangaroos, meat pies, football and Holden cars,









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Nice one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nearly beat my 290 sub
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8681719
> [email protected]@2375 [email protected]@1400
> 
> Can ya go that score ?? Hmmmm











Stone the crows, starve the lizards, kangaroos, meat pies, football and Holden cars,









Aussies occupy this page.....so far...


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Cause the rest of em are benching for Australia O'clock


----------



## Spectre-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Nice one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nearly beat my 290 sub
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8681719
> [email protected]@2375 [email protected]@1400
> 
> Can ya go that score ?? Hmmmm


Dying CPU :L

tried 1.60 vcore by jumping the RIVE into LN2

my cpu has lost it


----------



## Spectre-

update

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8682743

not to bad for air


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> update
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8682743
> 
> not to bad for air


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Hurricane of activity inbound.. The 5960x shipped today... I will be back with an x79 and x99 system soon...


----------



## Joa3d43

...a little 'FYI' teaser on Haswell-E / 5960X







...working w/ a retail 5960X and Asus X99 Deluxe plus GTX 670 for now until Rampage 5 Ex arrives, along w/ a 5960 ES, for 'cold' action later

...still, while just over 4.4 Ghz @ 1.33 vcore / light water-cooling for the retail isn't too shabby for a 8c/16t, it's the IMC which I find amazing...fine-tuned the 'cache' and DDR4 Corsair Dominator Platinums are already at over 3120 on stock RAM voltages and timings (plenty of room to tighten w/ a bit of extra DDR volts once cooling is taken care of)...*Haswell -E 8c/16t* is definitely a *Physics Score* monster...already over 22000 for Physics compared to 19725 for my 4960X @ 5.120 GHz... ...this could get 'interesting' once BIOS mature


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...a little 'FYI' teaser on Haswell-E / 5960X
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...working w/ a retail 5960X and Asus X99 Deluxe plus GTX 670 for now until Rampage 5 Ex arrives, along w/ a 5960 ES, for 'cold' action later
> 
> ...still, while just over 4.4 Ghz @ 1.33 vcore / light water-cooling for the retail isn't too shabby for a 8c/16t, it's the IMC which I find amazing...fine-tuned the 'cache' and DDR4 Corsair Dominator Platinums are already at over 3120 on stock RAM voltages and timings (plenty of room to tighten w/ a bit of extra DDR volts once cooling is taken care of)...*Haswell -E 8c/16t* is definitely a *Physics Score* monster...already over 22000 for Physics compared to 19725 for my 4960X @ 5.120 GHz... ...this could get 'interesting' once BIOS mature


Ohhh that looks real gooood . Im holding off for awhile before I hit x99 , as you said ' once bios matures '









I hope you haven't been jamming your hands into fans lately


----------



## KeepWalkinG

HOMECINEMA-PC what is your results with default CCC setting?

What's the point to turn off tessellation ?

And how Swigsta with clock 1238/1600 MHz have 21895 graphics score and your clock [email protected] --- 21744 graphics score?!?!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KeepWalkinG*
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC what is your results with default CCC setting?
> 
> What's the point to turn off tessellation ?
> 
> And how Swigsta with clock 1238/1600 MHz have 21895 graphics score and your clock [email protected] --- 21744 graphics score?!?!


My PB clocks are with tess off . You cant see those on the HOF and I use older versions as well . But the ones of mine that are up there are NVidia cards or 290 with tess on .

He's clocking the mem more than me obviously . With my 290's the core clocks better . Too much mem with my 290's enables black screen benchmarking


----------



## alancsalt

Why turn off tesselation? hwbot.org rules permit it, and it gives higher scores.

Guys with the little robot head icon are members of hwbot.org - a site devoted to overclocking and benchmark world records ....

This thread goes by hwbot.org rules. The things nvidia users can turn off don't show on futuremark....but why turn anything off? To get higher scores.


----------



## KeepWalkinG

You're right it is only competition for the score, can not compare video cards.
Because that is my 290 is faster than the 780ti


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Why turn off tesselation? hwbot.org rules permit it, and it gives higher scores.
> 
> Guys with the little robot head icon are members of hwbot.org - a site devoted to overclocking and benchmark world records ....
> 
> This thread goes by hwbot.org rules. The things nvidia users can turn off don't show on futuremark.... *but why turn anything off? To get higher scores.*


Agreed on that man


----------



## Korayyy

Korayyy---4790k @ 4.8Ghz----3x R9 290---P26468

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8698516


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Korayyy*
> 
> Korayyy---4790k @ 4.8Ghz----3x R9 290---P26468
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8698516
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## alancsalt

I'll be away 5 days.

http://www.overclock.net/t/678487/official-5ghz-overclock-club/6690#post_22835261


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy -- [email protected] -- GTX780Ti KPE SLI (2) --- 30055
30K club!!



Just getting 4.750 where I want it with ram... but:
Probably won't last the 5 days Salt is is w/ the 5GHz club.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy -- [email protected] -- GTX780Ti KPE SLI (2) --- 30055
> 30K club!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just getting 4.750 where I want it with ram... but:
> Probably won't last the 5 days Salt is is w/ the 5GHz club.


























Slack entry. Lucky I could read the URL off yr screenshot.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slack entry. Lucky I could read the URL off yr screenshot.












rusty

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8711320


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy -- [email protected] -- GTX780Ti KPE SLI (2) --- 30055
> 30K club!!
> 
> 
> 
> Just getting 4.750 where I want it with ram... but:
> Probably won't last the 5 days Salt is is w/ the 5GHz club.


...nice one Jpmboy, congrats ! I'm still finalizing CPU settings with 2D but try single 3d11 / 290X Lightning tomorrow, then some 670s, and finally the 780 Tis in a couple of days...that Haswell-E IMC is sweet, isn't it, and you certainly got it dialed in now


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...nice one Jpmboy, congrats ! I'm still finalizing CPU settings with 2D but try single 3d11 / 290X Lightning tomorrow, then some 670s, and finally the 780 Tis in a couple of days...that Haswell-E IMC is sweet, isn't it, and you certainly got it dialed in now


Thanks Jo -getting ther... real slow. really wanted to see how that x8 slot might affect things. it's 8x even with the center card switched off. A mechanical switch? Gotta look in bios to see if I can force it to x16, but probably wouldn't make a difference. Need winter to push hard !


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Thanks Jo -getting ther... real slow. really wanted to see how that x8 slot might affect things. it's 8x even with the center card switched off. A mechanical switch? Gotta look in bios to see if I can force it to x16, but probably wouldn't make a difference. Need winter to push hard !


...next weekend is supposed to (finally) be cooling down here...mind you I set the mobo up so that it can run a pot for LN2 or DICE, but even then, colder ambient would be better, ie for GPUs...btw, its 'Joa', not Jo(e)


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

I am going to give my new set up a run later... I need to OC the CPU a little at least, and see if I can tank my 4770k scores.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...next weekend is supposed to (finally) be cooling down here...mind you I set the mobo up so that it can run a pot for LN2 or DICE, but even then, colder ambient would be better, ie for GPUs...btw, *its 'Joa', not Jo(e)*


I had both covered.







Looking forward to your kelvin-scores!


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy -- [email protected] --- GTX 780Ti KPE SLI (3) -- 35102

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8714347
Definitely need to hook up a second PSU!! Corsair 1500I is really at it's limit now.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy -- [email protected] --- GTX 780Ti KPE SLI (3) -- 35102
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8714347
> Definitely need to hook up a second PSU!! Corsair 1500I is really at it's limit now.


I will be running dual psu and full loop, so I hope to keep everything cool when my stuff gets in. What Ram are you running?

*edit* I see that it is 16gb of Gskill 2133 now, lol.


----------



## Korayyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy -- [email protected] --- GTX 780Ti KPE SLI (3) -- 35102
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8714347
> Definitely need to hook up a second PSU!! Corsair 1500I is really at it's limit now.


Holy physics score batman!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> I will be running dual psu and full loop, so I hope to keep everything cool when my stuff gets in. What Ram are you running?
> 
> *edit* I see that it is 16gb of Gskill 2133 now, lol.


that was with gskill 3000, at 3000


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> that was with gskill 3000, at 3000


I ended up ordering GSkill 32gb @ 2400mhz, because everyone I looked at was releasing at the end of the month. This will be my first time using GSkill, and I look forward to trying them out.


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy -- [email protected] -- GTX 780Ti KPE -- 20148


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8726491

still working on the cpu/ram. lower cpu clock, higher physics... HW-E is a new beast for me!


----------



## Kimir

That's pretty homogeneous now in term of physics/graphic score with that beast of 5960x


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy -- [email protected] -- GTX 780Ti KPE -- 20148
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8726491
> 
> still working on the cpu/ram. lower cpu clock, higher physics... HW-E is a new beast for me!


My 5960x arrived yesterday, but no sight of the motherboard, ram and PSU yet. I am so ready to get started benching again. All 3 classies are back as well!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> That's pretty homogeneous now in term of physics/graphic score with that beast of 5960x


thanks Kimir! What's surprising about HW-E (at least to a noob lioke me) is the amount of points (or productivity) you can get by really tuning a given clock. FYI - just raising vcore and running 4.75 was "stable" (whea free etc) but less productive than a tuned up 4.6. So... on to tune 4.7 and 4.75!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy -- [email protected] --- GTX 780Ti KPE SLI (3) -- 35102
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8714347
> Definitely need to hook up a second PSU!! Corsair 1500I is really at it's limit now.




















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy -- [email protected] -- GTX 780Ti KPE -- 20148
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8726491
> 
> still working on the cpu/ram. lower cpu clock, higher physics... HW-E is a new beast for me!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy -- [email protected] -- GTX 780Ti KPE -- 20148
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8726491
> 
> still working on the cpu/ram. lower cpu clock, higher physics... HW-E is a new beast for me!


I cant wait to pull 20k subs with 290's in tow


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> My 5960x arrived yesterday, but no sight of the motherboard, ram and PSU yet. I am so ready to get started benching again. All 3 classies are back as well!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...next weekend is supposed to (finally) be cooling down here...mind you I set the mobo up so that it can run a pot for LN2 or DICE, but even then, colder ambient would be better, ie for GPUs...btw, its 'Joa', not Jo(e)










" Hey jo ( LooooooL







) a where are you goin with that 5960x in your hand ? "


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " Hey jo ( LooooooL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) where are you goin with that 5960x in your hand ? "


...nowhere fast ? ...done some single GTX 670 stuff w/ the temp setup for FS like here http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4041407 , but apart from having the flu (not good), my Rampage V Extreme actually, really shipped yesterday (very good)...! Kind of funny as the Engineering samples I am also supposed to work with are still in transit from the US West Coast after being used for an event there...so my retail stuff will be here before ES samples







...


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...nowhere fast ? ...done some single GTX 670 stuff w/ the temp setup for FS like here http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4041407 , but apart from having the flu (not good), my Rampage V Extreme actually, really shipped yesterday (very good)...! Kind of funny as the Engineering samples I am also supposed to work with are still in transit from the US West Coast after being used for an event there...so my retail stuff will be here before ES samples
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am jelly ......
that physics score








Get well soon , hopefully its your first and last one for the season . Second week of spring here and we've had a few days of near 30c already
So your gonna have a few samples to choose then


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> I am jelly ......
> that physics score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get well soon , hopefully its your first and last one for the season . Second week of spring here and we've had a few days of near 30c already
> So your gonna have a few samples to choose then


Tx...hadn't had the flu for almost ten years, this was a weird one, stuck around & and wore out its welcome. On Physics scores, for 3d11 (as opposed to FS), I've been between 22.5k and 23k w/ 290X L, but without oc'ing the card...now everything is apart again, waiting for the R5E...I'll likely do some extra R4BE 'testing'







while waiting for the delivery truck


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> Tx...hadn't had the flu for almost ten years, this was a weird one, stuck around & and wore out its welcome. On Physics scores, for 3d11 (as opposed to FS), I've been between 22.5k and 23k w/ 290X L, but without oc'ing the card...now everything is apart again, waiting for the R5E...I'll likely do some extra R4BE 'testing'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> while waiting for the delivery truck


A decade of non phlem-ness , that's not bad for a 'old timer ' like yourself and near the artic circle too .....








Im waiting on a delivery myself but its not x99 ( not for awhile anyways ) but a memcal / ecu for my lexy . Gonna get it flashed for some more HP and torque .










Trying to find a 'local' whom can do this for me , but I think its gonna go interstate for this mod


----------



## Mydog

Mydog -- [email protected] -- GTX 780Ti Classy SLI(2) -- 30646



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8739530


----------



## BradleyW

How in hell did you get your 5960X at such a high speed?


----------



## provost

So, are we gonna see any 970/980 benches you think? Or, are the folks buying these cards are more of gaming bunch than the benching types? Hmmm...
We will find out soon, I guess...lol


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Mydog -- [email protected] -- GTX 780Ti Classy SLI(2) -- 30646
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8739530











*SLI*


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> How in hell did you get your 5960X at such a high speed?


Cold air(13C ambient outside and window open) through the radiators and luck with the silicon-lottery









Going to hook up a second PSU now OCP hit me when I tried to push more on the GPU's, 1200W wasn't enough. Peak draw during the run I posted was 1389W from the wall.


----------



## Jpmboy

I'm really starting to HATE W8.1 !!
jpmboy --- [email protected] -- gtx 780Ti KP --- 30761

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8739820


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I'm really starting to HATE W8.1 !!
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8739820


Nice score to bad about the time thingy


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Nice score to bad about the time thingy


thx. I think that's it for this kit... but gotta say, this 1500AXi is holding up!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I'm really starting to HATE W8.1 !!
> jpmboy --- [email protected] -- gtx 780Ti KP --- 30761
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8739820











*SLI*










Shall I get ready to reissue the gold again?


----------



## Jpmboy

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SLI*





*
Shall I get ready to reissue the gold again*?

I think there will be a flood... joa is just getting started.


----------



## Sammyboy83

I just found a old score from last year.

Sammyboy83 -- [email protected] -- r9 290 crossfire -- 25006



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7496672


----------



## Wihglah

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8746177

So close

On air - stock volts


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sammyboy83*
> 
> I just found a old score from last year.
> 
> Sammyboy83 -- [email protected] -- r9 290 crossfire -- 25006
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7496672




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8746177
> 
> So close
> 
> On air - stock volts



















In which case, you could better that?


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> In which case, you could better that?


That's as far as I want to push it until I get my EK WB.


----------



## alancsalt

Gotcha..


----------



## setza

Once my 980 arrives I'll climb back up at the top 30...I hope


----------



## yknot

Squeezed a bit more out of my system with a MSI 290X LTG installed. Cannot get it to hit 1300 but.................

Hope this is acceptable?

R290X MSI Lightning...........1290/1650.......i7 4930K @ 5287..........Win7...............Tess off.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8693226


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yknot*
> 
> Squeezed a bit more out of my system with a MSI 290X LTG installed. Cannot get it to hit 1300 but.................
> 
> Hope this is acceptable?
> 
> R290X MSI Lightning...........1290/1650.......i7 4930K @ 5287..........Win7...............Tess off.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8693226



















Mighty fine..


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yknot*
> 
> Squeezed a bit more out of my system with a MSI 290X LTG installed. Cannot get it to hit 1300 but.................
> 
> Hope this is acceptable?
> 
> R290X MSI Lightning...........1290/1650....... *i7 4930K @ 5287* ..........Win7...............Tess off.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8693226


That is looking bloody amazing








LN2 on cpu ??


----------



## Jpmboy

"Time measurement Inaccurate"?
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8749665
bot entry....


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> "Time measurement Inaccurate"?
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8749665
> bot entry....


...I think it's ok w/ Win 7, just not Win 8 / 8.1...all the same, I hate that message when it creeps up sometimes


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...I think it's ok w/ Win 7, just not Win 8 / 8.1...all the same, I hate that message when it creeps up sometimes


boy, that's a tough one.. "Time measurement Unavailable" vs "... Inaccurate".


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *setza*
> 
> Once my 980 arrives I'll climb back up at the top 30...I hope


From what ive seen so far with 980 ( unless its on cold ) I highly doubt it


----------



## yknot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *setza*
> 
> Once my 980 arrives I'll climb back up at the top 30...I hope
> 
> 
> 
> From what ive seen so far with 980 ( unless its on cold ) I highly doubt it
Click to expand...

That's interesting.........not a mega upgrade then?

PS
Used SS for my cpu (-35ish), water for the LTG (EK block).


----------



## Jpmboy

*working my aquarium chiller... not an entry.*

jpmboy -- [email protected] -- 2 gtx 780Ti KPEs --- 30664



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8754990

3 runs and water is at 78F... tropical fish only


----------



## Yungbenny911

That 5960x Omgoshhh...


----------



## Janes360

CASE Corsair AIR 540
I 7 2600K 4,9 Ghz and Corsair H110
Gtx 780Ti Gigabyte OC boost 1277mhz voltage 1.187 DDR5 7000mhz
8 Gb ram 2400 MHz
MB ASUS P8 z 68 V PRO
PSU 850W Corsair TX modular
click link http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8717679
click link http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8590639
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZxXbPUk6VnM


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Janes360*
> 
> CASE Corsair AIR 540
> I 7 2600K 4,9 Ghz and Corsair H110
> Gtx 780Ti Gigabyte OC boost 1277mhz voltage 1.187 DDR5 7000mhz
> 8 Gb ram 2400 MHz
> MB ASUS P8 z 68 V PRO
> PSU 850W Corsair TX modular
> click link http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8717679
> click link http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8590639
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZxXbPUk6VnM


----------



## Mydog

Mydog -- 5960X @4.8 GHz-- GTX 980 1519/1973 MHz--- P20377

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8762904


----------



## Joa3d43

...well, first setup run w/ 5960X in R5E....CPU still water cooled for now, GPU not maxed yet > but I take it







...that DDR4 3333 memory is running stock voltage btw, even though it is a 2800 kit







...sure helps w/ the Physics

Joa3d43 -- 5960X @ 4.625 GHz -- 290 X Lightning @ 1293 / 1649 -- SCORE = 21453



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8763423


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Mydog -- 5960X @4.8 GHz-- GTX 980 1519/1973 MHz--- P20377
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8762904




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...well, first setup run w/ 5960X in R5E....CPU still water cooled for now, GPU not maxed yet > but I take it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...that DDR4 3333 memory is running stock voltage btw, even though it is a 2800 kit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...sure helps w/ the Physics
> 
> Joa3d43 -- 5960X @ 4.625 GHz -- 290 X Lightning @ 1293 / 1649 -- SCORE = 21453
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8763423


----------



## ug4eva

ug4eva --- 5960X @ 4.125 --- 980 GTX --- P19294

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8763771


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ug4eva*
> 
> ug4eva --- 5960X @ 4.125 --- 980 GTX --- P19294
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8763771


----------



## alancsalt

Single GPU

Joa3d43 i7-5960X R9 290X L P21453 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8763423 x

yknot i7-4930K R9 290X L P20574 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8693226 x

Mydog i7-5960X GTX 980 P20377 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8762904

Dual GPU

Jpmboy i7-5960X GTX 780 Ti KPE P30761 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm118739820

Mydog i7-5960X GTX 780 Ti Classy P30646 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8739530

Joa3d43 i7-4960X GTX 780 Ti P29637 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8327572

Triple GPU

Jpmboy i7-5960X GTX 780 Ti KP P35102 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8714347

Joa3d43 i7-4960X GTX 780 Ti P33245 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8551582

HOMECINEMA-PC i7-3930K R9 290 P33217 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8444000

Quad GPU

Joa3d43 i7-4960X GTX 780 Ti P35695 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8590961

Kaapstad i7-3930K GTX Titan P33785 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8213662

CallsignVega i7-3960X GTX Titan P33189 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6334542


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Mydog -- 5960X @4.8 GHz-- GTX 980 1519/1973 MHz--- P20377
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8762904
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...well, first setup run w/ 5960X in R5E....CPU still water cooled for now, GPU not maxed yet > but I take it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...that DDR4 3333 memory is running stock voltage btw, even though it is a 2800 kit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...sure helps w/ the Physics
> 
> Joa3d43 -- 5960X @ 4.625 GHz -- 290 X Lightning @ 1293 / 1649 -- SCORE = 21453
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8763423
Click to expand...









Awesome subs fellas ......

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Triple GPU
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC i7-3930K R9 290 P33217 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8444000


Very Niiiiice but its not shiny enough


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Single GPU
> 
> Joa3d43 i7-5960X R9 290X L P21453 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8763423 x
> 
> yknot i7-4930K R9 290X L P20574 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8693226 x
> 
> Mydog i7-5960X GTX 980 P20377 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8762904
> 
> Dual GPU
> 
> Jpmboy i7-5960X GTX 780 Ti KPE P30761 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm118739820
> 
> Mydog i7-5960X GTX 780 Ti Classy P30646 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8739530
> 
> Joa3d43 i7-4960X GTX 780 Ti P29637 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8327572
> 
> Triple GPU
> 
> Jpmboy i7-5960X GTX 780 Ti KP P35102 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8714347
> 
> Joa3d43 i7-4960X GTX 780 Ti P33245 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8551582
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC i7-3930K R9 290 P33217 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8444000
> 
> Quad GPU
> 
> Joa3d43 i7-4960X GTX 780 Ti P35695 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8590961
> 
> Kaapstad i7-3930K GTX Titan P33785 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8213662
> 
> CallsignVega i7-3960X GTX Titan P33189 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6334542


REALLY nice medals you made there!









(been busy switching rigs/monitors around... put my 2700K in the mothball fleet in an antec 300, nice cheap little case btw - running. 4960X/R4BE plumbed into the TJ09 the 2700K came from & transferring all files, what a PIA. and converting this 5960x to a raid rig soon as another SSD gets here...want to see if a r0 is any faster than M.2)


----------



## zealord

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...well, first setup run w/ 5960X in R5E....CPU still water cooled for now, GPU not maxed yet > but I take it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...that DDR4 3333 memory is running stock voltage btw, even though it is a 2800 kit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...sure helps w/ the Physics
> 
> Joa3d43 -- 5960X @ 4.625 GHz -- 290 X Lightning @ 1293 / 1649 -- SCORE = 21453
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8763423






22393 graphics score with a single 290X? amazing


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> 
> 22393 graphics score with a single 290X? amazing


wait... he's just warming up.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Single GPU
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joa3d43 i7-5960X R9 290X L P21453 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8763423 x
> 
> yknot i7-4930K R9 290X L P20574 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8693226 x
> 
> Mydog i7-5960X GTX 980 P20377 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8762904
> 
> Dual GPU
> 
> Jpmboy i7-5960X GTX 780 Ti KPE P30761 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm118739820
> 
> Mydog i7-5960X GTX 780 Ti Classy P30646 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8739530
> 
> Joa3d43 i7-4960X GTX 780 Ti P29637 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8327572
> 
> Triple GPU
> 
> Jpmboy i7-5960X GTX 780 Ti KP P35102 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8714347
> 
> Joa3d43 i7-4960X GTX 780 Ti P33245 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8551582
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC i7-3930K R9 290 P33217 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8444000
> 
> Quad GPU
> 
> Joa3d43 i7-4960X GTX 780 Ti P35695 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8590961
> 
> Kaapstad i7-3930K GTX Titan P33785 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8213662
> 
> CallsignVega i7-3960X GTX Titan P33189 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6334542


Oh là là







shiny - great thread addition


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> 
> 22393 graphics score with a single 290X? amazing


Tx...780 Ti Classies' turn soon...might end up w/ higher Physics score due to AMD vs NVidia drivers, but graphics may be not so much, we'll see...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> wait... he's just warming up.


...or > trying to cool things down more









...For now, I can step CPU up by 125 Mhz while still on water and still be safe, but instead I'm trying to get up the nerve and insulate that lovely new Rampage V Extreme for some sub zero...always such an 'emotionally draining' experience to smudge Vaseline / dialectic grease, LET and art eraser all over a nice new mobo I had for just a few days....like painting your brand new shiny red sports car in camouflage and then throwing some mud on top...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> Kx11 --- 5930k @ 4.2ghz --- PNY 980 GTX --- P13287
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4182729?
> 
> all on air
> 
> edit : 3dmark is reporting my CPU as 5960x ?! lolz ok i'll accept that


erm - wrong thread. try this one: http://www.overclock.net/t/1406832/single-gpu-firestrike-top-30/0_20


----------



## kx11

thnx man


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> wait... he's just warming up.


...an FYI per earlier discussion...a GTX 670 run w/ the same systems settings (5960X / DDR4 3333) as I had above w/ the Lightning 290X (which scored 22497 on Physics w/ that setup, compared to 23601 on the GTX 670 here: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8767855 )

...as noted before, the AMD CCC sucks up quite a lot of Physics though usually allows a touch more CPU MHz


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...an FYI per earlier discussion...a GTX 670 run w/ the same systems settings (5960X / DDR4 3333) as I had above w/ the Lightning 290X (which scored 22497 on Physics w/ that setup, compared to 23601 on the GTX 670 here: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8767855 )
> 
> ...as noted before, the AMD CCC sucks up quite a lot of Physics though usually allows a touch more CPU MHz


yeah, what's up with that? my 295x2 costs me 1000 pts in 3D mark (FM ) physics! Havok vs ageia?


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah, what's up with that? my 295x2 costs me 1000 pts in 3D mark (FM ) physics! Havok vs ageia?


...you do have a way with words that is admirable









...personally, I always was wary of 'fabless' semi conductor companies ...speaking of fabs and fabrication tech, I often wonder what a 'full bore discreet' Intel GPU would look like (that is before it would get shot down by Intel's board of directors for screwing up an important market segment, or the competition agencies for using 'monopoly powers'...)

...granted, the 5960x "only" has 2.6 Billion transistors and the latest NVidia GTX 980 has 5.2 Billion transistors (albeit in a simpler arrangement), but I still think the Intel fab prowess would result in 2.5+ GHZ GPU frequency out of the box at 22 nanometers, never mind a Broadwell-like 14 nm

...of course, given other market factors involved, this is just 'dreaming in Technicolor '...


----------



## Jpmboy

^^ "admirable"








... why thank you!

so hit 35996 w/o issues and wanted to break 36000...

jpmboy -- 5960X!4.7 --- 3 GTX780Ti SLI --- 36199

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8771213

overall I kinda like W8.1, well except for the frequency of this time thing.


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ^^ "admirable"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... why thank you!
> 
> so hit 35996 w/o issues and wanted to break 36000...
> 
> jpmboy -- 5960X!4.7 --- 3 GTX780Ti SLI --- 36199
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8771213
> 
> overall I kinda like W8.1, well except for the frequency of this time thing.


Nice
















Don't forget to have Win Power setting in "High performance" when you take the screen, we can't see your load CPU clock only idle









Are you running with fixed vcore now?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ^^ "admirable"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... why thank you!
> 
> so hit 35996 w/o issues and wanted to break 36000...
> 
> jpmboy -- 5960X!4.7 --- 3 GTX780Ti SLI --- 36199
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8771213
> 
> overall I kinda like W8.1, well except for the frequency of this time thing.












Triple GPU

Jpmboy i7-5960X GTX 780 Ti KP P36199 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8771213


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget to have Win Power setting in "High performance" when you take the screen, we can't see your load CPU clock only idle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you running with fixed vcore now?


only for >4.6 at this point. IDK, running adaptive with the voltage this cpu needs for 4.7 scares me a bit. it shouldn't, but does.









Yeah, I guess I could disable speedstep or set min proc state to 100%... one thing i did notice with this gen and the new cpuZ is that for IB-E (and SB-E) cpuZ would should the highest multi in the range and bclk... now it does not?


----------



## yknot

Hey..................I got a silver medal!









Right, no updates are allowed on the single card scores ever again..................or for at least........three minutes?.......


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yknot*
> 
> Hey..................I got a silver medal!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right, no updates are allowed on the single card scores ever again..................or for at least........three minutes?.......


Yes, want to see it again?








Single GPU

yknot i7-4930K R9 290X L P20574 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8693226 x


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Yes, want to see it again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Single GPU
> 
> yknot i7-4930K R9 290X L P20574 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8693226 x


That medal is mine

























Mydog -- 5960X @4.9 GHz-- GTX 980 1511/1962 MHz--- P20616

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8778549


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> That medal is mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mydog -- 5960X @4.9 GHz-- GTX 980 1511/1962 MHz--- P20616
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8778549


LMAO!


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> LMAO!


HEY









I got @yknot beaten by a mile, 42 points to be exact


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> HEY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got @yknot beaten by a mile, 42 points to be exact


wouldn't even let him see that medal one more time









Nice run bro!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Those subs ........


----------



## Spectre-

need to grab some old gpu's for hwbot i guess


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> HEY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got @yknot beaten by a mile, 42 points to be exact


...congrats to both Mydog and yknot !

...and a bit of tongue-in-cheek 'poking':..you folks are getting close to my old mark here (August 5 - score 20636 w/ 4960X) before last week's run...but just a question of time (980 Classifieds, never mind 'big die' Titan 2s / 990 Ti Classifieds, R390X around the corner ?)...as a young lad, I had a 486 / 66 DX 2 w/ the latest VESA bus...I distinctly remember the sales guy saying that the video solution was 'future proof'


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...congrats to both Mydog and yknot !
> 
> ...and a bit of tongue-in-cheek 'poking':..you folks are getting close to my old mark here (August 5 - score 20636 w/ 4960X) before last week's run...but just a question of time (980 Classifieds, never mind 'big die' Titan 2s / 990 Ti Classifieds, R390X around the corner ?)...as a young lad, I had a 486 / 66 DX 2 w/ the latest VESA bus...I distinctly remember the sales guy saying that the video solution was 'future proof'


that 980 classy is looking tempting... then the 980Ti... 980Ti classified.... and we get milked!


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> that 980 classy is looking tempting... then the 980Ti... 980Ti classified.... and we get milked!


...yes, we are big cows ready for more milking .MOOOO

...980 Classy is going to be fun...but the Maxwell 'big die' is what I really want...it's just that they likely release the (voltage-locked?) Titan '2' first, then the 'Ti' unlocked versions ?!

Buttermilk, Chocolate milk....milk shakes...


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> *...yes, we are big cows ready for more milking .MOOOO*
> 
> ...980 Classy is going to be fun...but the Maxwell 'big die' is what I really want...it's just that they likely release the (voltage-locked?) Titan '2' first, then the 'Ti' unlocked versions ?!
> 
> Buttermilk, Chocolate milk....milk shakes...


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> That medal is mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mydog -- 5960X @4.9 GHz-- GTX 980 1511/1962 MHz--- P20616
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8778549
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Mydog i7-5960X GTX 980 P20616 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8778549








Single GPU

Joa3d43 i7-5960X R9 290X L P21453 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8763423 x

Mydog i7-5960X GTX 980 P20616 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8778549


yknot i7-4930K R9 290X L P20574 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8693226 x


----------



## [CyGnus]

These new 970/980 are looking really sweet maybe its time to sell the 280x...


----------



## yknot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> LMAO!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HEY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got @yknot beaten by a mile, 42 points to be exact
Click to expand...

Ahhhaaah!............but I now have the record for the shortest time that anyone has had a silver medal position on ock.net!


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yknot*
> 
> Ahhhaaah!............but I now have the record for the shortest time that anyone has had a silver medal position on ock.net!


Damn now I feel like a horses ass, sorry pal


----------



## yknot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *yknot*
> 
> Ahhhaaah!............but I now have the record for the shortest time that anyone has had a silver medal position on ock.net!
> 
> 
> 
> Damn now I feel like a horses ass, sorry pal
Click to expand...

Hey..........no probs............this is the reason why we are here.............as Arnie said, "I'll be back"! (who's Arnie?)


----------



## AdamK47

AdamK47 --- 5960X @ 4.0GHz --- 4-Way GTX 980s @ ~1360/1850(7400) --- P36201


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8784229


----------



## [CyGnus]

it looks like 4 way is not scaling well yet


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdamK47*
> 
> AdamK47 --- 5960X @ 4.0GHz --- 4-Way GTX 980s @ ~1360/1850(7400) --- P36201
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8784229



























Quad GPU

AdamK47 i7-5960X GTX 980 P36201 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8784229

Joa3d43 i7-4960X GTX 780 Ti P35695 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8590961

Kaapstad i7-3930K GTX Titan P33785 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8213662


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> it looks like 4 way is not scaling well yet


check his graphics score...


----------



## [CyGnus]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> check his graphics score...


My bad but that score seems a bit low for such high end hardware....


----------



## AdamK47

I'm sorry. I'll post better scores for you when I upgrade again next year.


----------



## [CyGnus]

AdamK47 dont take me wrong that is super good score but compared to other 4 way sli the difference is not that much, the drivers arent mature yet so who knows


----------



## AdamK47

I only benchmark with my stable 24/7 system settings. Settings that I run completely stable with the software I use (most games). I'm of the opinion that suicide runs and running any benchmark at any unusable settings are pointless. I'm not saying others shouldn't do it. It's just my opinion. I could go 4.5GHz+ and run all four GPUs at 1500MHz+ and be around 40,000. That wouldn't be my 24/7 settings, so I don't do it.

My CPU is only at 4GHz and the GPUs are very near stock (EVGA 980 SCs) and yet it's the highest score in this entire thread. That accomplishment puts a smile on my face.









People will soon get much better scores than mine and push me down the list. That's fine. When the next latest and greatest is released, I'll be back on top.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Could´t agree more with you







and congrats on that great system i wish i could afford that


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Damn now I feel like a horses ass, sorry pal


Change your avatar then


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Change your avatar then


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*


Yes I AM








But .... that's the wrong end


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Yes I AM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But .... that's the wrong end


you guys are just funny!!


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Yes I AM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But .... that's the wrong end


Viewer discretion


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you guys are just funny!!


I saw an opportunity and went for it LooooL


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Yes I AM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But .... that's the wrong end
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Viewer discretion
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

You really need to maintain . Hairy Dog








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> I saw an opportunity and went for it LooooL


NO I DID NOT


----------



## steadly2004

4930k @ 4.65 290x + 290 @ 1200/1500 P24,223

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8787330

Not quite top 30, but a good try


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steadly2004*
> 
> 4930k @ 4.65 290x + 290 @ 1200/1500 P24,223
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8787330
> 
> Not quite top 30, but a good try


----------



## Kimir

I've always had bad result with 3D11, hence I never posted any with my 780Ti SLI, but today it seems to perform well, not even trying and got this with my daily clock.

Kimir - [email protected] -780Ti KPE SLIx2 1372/1900 - P27058
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8790642


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> I've always had bad result with 3D11, hence I never posted any with my 780Ti SLI, but today it seems to perform well, not even trying and got this with my daily clock.
> 
> Kimir - [email protected] -780Ti KPE SLIx2 1372/1900 - P27058
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8790642


----------



## hotrod717

Okay, not a new best score, but one that shocked me. Not sure if it's driver or what, but i'm only a few hundred points shy of my best. Got to get this card back onto 5.3 (Hopefully this time) 3930k and see what gives. The graphics score is a good 1000 points higher.


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8778660


----------



## Joa3d43

...some more Haswell-E setup action; for now using '''just''' 4.5 GHz as this is a temporary water-cooled shared loop setup (which heats up incredibly fast







). ...working on DDR4 efficiency and timings now...when it's all done and the new cooling system finished, may be some multi-GPU runs

Still, 21k+... the gold medal / single GPU won't be so lonely anymore...so what's the price of virtual silver these days ? ...also did another 290X Lightning run (new score 21816), but just as I was about to post it, noticed a new AMD CCC beta driver.....hmmm, may be 22k ?

Joa3d43 - 5960X / 4.5GHz -- 1x 780 TI Classy -- *SCORE 21063*

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8803254


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...some more Haswell-E setup action; for now using '''just''' 4.5 GHz as this is a temporary water-cooled shared loop setup (which heats up incredibly fast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). ...working on DDR4 efficiency and timings now...when it's all done and the new cooling system finished, may be some multi-GPU runs
> 
> Still, 21k+... the gold medal / single GPU won't be so lonely anymore...so what's the price of virtual silver these days ? ...also did another 290X Lightning run (new score 21816), but just as I was about to post it, noticed a new AMD CCC beta driver.....hmmm, may be 22k ?
> 
> Joa3d43 - 5960X / 4.5GHz -- 1x 780 TI Classy -- *SCORE 21063*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8803254
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Single GPU

Joa3d43 i7-5960X R9 290X L P21453 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8763423 x

Joa3d43 i7-5960X GTX 780 Ti P21063 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8803254


Mydog i7-5960X GTX 980 P20616 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8778549


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...some more Haswell-E setup action; for now using '''just''' 4.5 GHz as this is a temporary water-cooled shared loop setup (which heats up incredibly fast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). ...working on DDR4 efficiency and timings now...when it's all done and the new cooling system finished, may be some multi-GPU runs
> 
> Still, 21k+... the gold medal / single GPU won't be so lonely anymore...so what's the price of virtual silver these days ? ...also did another 290X Lightning run (new score 21816), but just as I was about to post it, noticed a new AMD CCC beta driver.....hmmm, may be 22k ?
> 
> Joa3d43 - 5960X / 4.5GHz -- 1x 780 TI Classy -- *SCORE 21063*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8803254


I am going to be running a lot of thinking xspc rad space... The 5960x will get 1/2 the space to itself... I am aiming for your scores  I have no idea what I can get right now though. I will see when the dang motherboard comes in....


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> I am going to be running a lot of thinking xspc rad space... The 5960x will get 1/2 the space to itself... I am aiming for your scores  I have no idea what I can get right now though. I will see when the dang motherboard comes in....


...looking forward to your results !...Haswell-E seems to heat up the cores quicker than Ivy-E, even w/ good 'external' cooling; those beasts are good candidates to 'sub-zero' later ...

...btw, when you build your system up, make sure to spend a lot of time on the memory tuning...not too many guides yet re. DDR4 tuning, but a definite area to concentrate on (gained 400+ pts just by fiddling w/ some settings)...and get the best possible DDR4 kit your budget allows for > the Haswell-E IMC reacts well to memory improvements


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...looking forward to your results !...Haswell-E seems to heat up the cores quicker than Ivy-E, even w/ good 'external' cooling; those beasts are good candidates to 'sub-zero' later ...
> 
> ...btw, when you build your system up, make sure to spend a lot of time on the memory tuning...not too many guides yet re. DDR4 tuning, but a definite area to concentrate on (gained 400+ pts just by fiddling w/ some settings)...and get the best possible DDR4 kit your budget allows for > the Haswell-E IMC reacts well to memory improvements


We may need to converse over the settings. I bought the GSkill 2400 set found _*HERE*_ and have them sitting here all nice and pristine, still in the package, as the motherboard is sitting in Seoul, somewhere in the postal system..

I may be killing a lot of extra water molecules, and wish I could afford subzero (maybe when I move back to the US), but for now, I am going to shove the beast under 2 480mm rads, and see what it thinks of that... I will have the GPUs under 2 separate 480's as well. I figured the more surface area I cool, the lower the fans have to be to maintain a suitable temperature. *THESE* are the 480's I will use, and once I can get enough fans, everything will be push/pull.


----------



## yknot

Got my last 4930 / LTG score before I move over to X99............









yknot 4930 @ 5416-5418 (single stage)........... MSI 290X Lightning water cooled @ 1290/1720 TESS OFF................... SCORE 20935.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8805280



Not getting 3Dmark site up so I'm adding this.........



Hope this is OK?


----------



## Kimir

Single stage good enough for 1.76v, woot!
Ah if only I had the time, money and guts to go for extreme cooling, with my good 4930k and 780Ti KPE, it would be fun.
Won't do that til it's my main rig tho.


----------



## yknot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Single stage good enough for 1.76v, woot!
> Ah if only I had the time, money and guts to go for extreme cooling, with my good 4930k and 780Ti KPE, it would be fun.
> Won't do that til it's my main rig tho.


I'm not too bothered now that I'm getting my X99 setup working..........I've got a good SS (Piotres build, didn't break the bank....give him a click







) but it is getting on a bit........gets to -42C no probs (I know............ it's not a record )

Shows -53+ (in my Classy setup) but drops to 42 under load.


----------



## yknot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> I am going to be running a lot of thinking xspc rad space... The 5960x will get 1/2 the space to itself... I am aiming for your scores  I have no idea what I can get right now though. I will see when the dang motherboard comes in....
> 
> 
> 
> ...looking forward to your results !...Haswell-E seems to heat up the cores quicker than Ivy-E, even w/ good 'external' cooling; those beasts are good candidates to 'sub-zero' later ...
> 
> ...btw, when you build your system up, make sure to spend a lot of time on the memory tuning...not too many guides yet re. DDR4 tuning, but a definite area to concentrate on (gained 400+ pts just by fiddling w/ some settings)...and get the best possible DDR4 kit your budget allows for > the Haswell-E IMC reacts well to memory improvements
Click to expand...

Nice to know "Joa3d43" ..........I think I've sent you a "rep".........


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> We may need to converse over the settings. I bought the GSkill 2400 set found _*HERE*_ and have them sitting here all nice and pristine, still in the package, as the motherboard is sitting in Seoul, somewhere in the postal system..
> 
> I may be killing a lot of extra water molecules, and wish I could afford subzero (maybe when I move back to the US), but for now, I am going to shove the beast under 2 480mm rads, and see what it thinks of that... I will have the GPUs under 2 separate 480's as well. I figured the more surface area I cool, the lower the fans have to be to maintain a suitable temperature. *THESE* are the 480's I will use, and once I can get enough fans, everything will be push/pull.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yknot*
> 
> Nice to know "Joa3d43" ..........I think I've sent you a "rep".........


On the rads / temps, there's no doubt that for a w-cooled system, your (Scarlet-Tech's) setup is almost 'ueberkill'...just pointing out that Haswell-E 5960X temps shoot up much quicker than even Ivy-E / 4960X which is really no surprise if you look at the extra number of transistors crammed into a small place...it's more of a 'chip-internal' heat issue, rather than external rads and pumps, though obviously there's some relationship.

On the RAM, I'm using a Corsair set, and it may behave differently than the G.Skill...in general terms, DDR4 seems to be a bit trickier to set up than DDR3 because DDR4 actually has better error and fault correction > 'mistakes' are harder to catch as DDR3 would have crashed on boot-up...usually, folks recommend to start tuning tertiary first via benchmark checks, then look at secondary and primary...but again, some steps that clearly worked with my DDR3 Trident-X are 'inconclusive' w/ DDR4 so far (though it's 'early days' and I haven't had as much time w/ the system yet as I would like)...

...all that said, the Haswell-E IMC design seems to reward fast RAM combos 'by design'...


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yknot*
> 
> Got my last 4930 / LTG score before I move over to X99............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yknot 4930 @ 5416-5418 (single stage)........... MSI 290X Lightning water cooled @ 1290/1720 TESS OFF................... SCORE 20935.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8805280
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not getting 3Dmark site up so I'm adding this.........
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this is OK?



















Single GPU

Joa3d43 i7-5960X R9 290X L P21453 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8763423 x

Joa3d43 i7-5960X GTX 780 Ti P21063 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8803254


yknot i7-4930K R9 290X L P20935 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8805280 x


----------



## steadly2004

Ran again with tess off, didn't realize it was within the rules.







should make it into the top 30 now, I think

steadly2004 --- 4930k @ 4.6 --- 290x + 290 CF --- P25422

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8810843


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steadly2004*
> 
> Ran again with tess off, didn't realize it was within the rules.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> should make it into the top 30 now, I think
> 
> steadly2004 --- 4930k @ 4.6 --- 290x + 290 CF --- P25422
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8810843
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Joa3d43

...a couple of quick updates before some more serious runs w/ AMD and NVidia

Joa3d43 - 5960X @ *4.6GHz* -- 1x GTX 670 - SCORE *12117*
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8815527

...and this one from last week...not the latest driver or full-tilt GPU MHz, but the 'test case' for different DDR4 settings on Haswell-E 8c

Joa3d43 - 5960X @ *4.5GHz* -- 1x 290X Lightning - SCORE *21816*

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8801206 (sorry, HWBot down right now for pics etc)


----------



## centvalny

centvalny - [email protected] -asus matrix 290X 124/1659 - P21608

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8816285

http://imgur.com/3SAlSHW


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *centvalny*
> 
> centvalny - [email protected] -asus matrix 290X 124/1659 - P21608
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8816285
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/3SAlSHW


New 1st place! Nice run Roy!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...a couple of quick updates before some more serious runs w/ AMD and NVidia
> 
> Joa3d43 - 5960X @ *4.6GHz* -- 1x GTX 670 - SCORE *12117*
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8815527
> 
> ...and this one from last week...not the latest driver or full-tilt GPU MHz, but the 'test case' for different DDR4 settings on Haswell-E 8c
> 
> Joa3d43 - 5960X @ *4.5GHz* -- 1x 290X Lightning - SCORE *21816*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8801206 (sorry, HWBot down right now for pics etc)



















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *centvalny*
> 
> centvalny - [email protected] -asus matrix 290X 124/1659 - P21608
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8816285
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/3SAlSHW



























Single GPU

Joa3d43 i7-5960X R9 290X L P21816 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8801206 x

centvalny i7-5960X R9 290X P21608 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8816285 x

Joa3d43 i7-5960X GTX 780 Ti P21063 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8803254
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *centvalny*
> 
> centvalny - [email protected] -asus matrix 290X 124/1659 - P21608
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8816285
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/3SAlSHW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New 1st place! Nice run Roy!
Click to expand...

Guess you didn't spot the post above that....


----------



## Jpmboy

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Single GPU
> 
> Joa3d43 i7-5960X R9 290X L P21816 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8801206 x
> 
> centvalny i7-5960X R9 290X P21608 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8816285 x
> 
> Joa3d43 i7-5960X GTX 780 Ti P21063 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8803254





Guess you didn't spot the post above that....

lol - pagination. As I said earlier, Joa is just getting started.


----------



## alancsalt

I did think the medals might, uh, enhance competition.....


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> I did think the medals might, uh, enhance competition.....


they're great looking medals! I might just have to steal them for a couple of other threads


----------



## alancsalt

Free to use..


----------



## steadly2004

steadly2004 --- 4930K @ 4.6 --- 290x + (2x) 290 --- P28878

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8819705


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steadly2004*
> 
> steadly2004 --- 4930K @ 4.6 --- 290x + (2x) 290 --- P28878
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8819705
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Joa3d43

...22K









Joa3d43 -- 5960X / 4.7GHz -- 1x 290X Lightning / 1312 / 1653 - *SCORE 22124*

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8819851


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...22K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joa3d43 -- 5960X / 4.7GHz -- 1x 290X Lightning / 1312 / 1653 - *SCORE 22124*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8819851
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



















Single GPU

Joa3d43 i7-5960X R9 290X L P22124 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8819851 x

centvalny i7-5960X R9 290X P21608 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8816285 x

Joa3d43 i7-5960X GTX 780 Ti P21063 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8803254


----------



## Joa3d43

...FYI, check the links below re Physics score w/otherwise identical system settings:

NVidia physics *23904* http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8820008

AMD physics *23056* http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8819851

...then again, NVidia requires a touch more vcore than AMD; ...time for some 780 TI Classy runs soon


----------



## centvalny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...22K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joa3d43 -- 5960X / 4.7GHz -- 1x 290X Lightning / 1312 / 1653 - *SCORE 22124*


Awesome run









Try with newest 3DM '11 version 1.0.132.0


----------



## centvalny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> New 1st place! Nice run Roy!


Thanks John









This ES USA chip is so hot but really good imc for ram testing.


----------



## yknot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *centvalny*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...22K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joa3d43 -- 5960X / 4.7GHz -- 1x 290X Lightning / 1312 / 1653 - *SCORE 22124*
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome run
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try with newest 3DM '11 version 1.0.132.0
Click to expand...

1.01 version gets the highest scores..........OR....................Are we saying that the latest 3D11 version likes Haswell E better?
















(I know....... why don't I try it and see







)

PS
Fantastic score "Joa3d43".......makes me more keen to get my setup going.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Little update [CyGnus] --- 4770K @ 4.6GHz --- Asus Top R9 280X @ 1240/1825 --- P14360

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8820788


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Little update [CyGnus] --- 4770K @ 4.6GHz --- Asus Top R9 280X @ 1240/1825 --- P14360
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8820788


Nice. what driver is that?


----------



## [CyGnus]

rdr09 its the AMD 14.x RC1


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> rdr09 its the AMD 14.x RC1


oh, i see. thanks. wait, i had that and it showed 14.3 . . . hmmm.


----------



## [CyGnus]

There are 2 versions of the 14.x driver this is the newest 14.401


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> There are 2 versions of the 14.x driver this is the newest 14.401


has it been posted here? lol. amd is coming out of drivers every week.


----------



## [CyGnus]

here you go: http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/amd-catalyst-14-x-rc1-(14-410-september-2)-download.html


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> here you go: http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/amd-catalyst-14-x-rc1-(14-410-september-2)-download.html


thanks, man. i just found it. i'll try it.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Little update [CyGnus] --- 4770K @ 4.6GHz --- Asus Top R9 280X @ 1240/1825 --- P14360
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8820788


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> thanks, man. i just found it. i'll try it.


i followed the link to AMD site and it says it's only for Win8. i got 7, so i'll stick to 14.X on one of my drives.

here is my 290 @ 1240 Tess off (Not an Entry)

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8821338


----------



## [CyGnus]

rdr09 they work fine on 7 i have 7 x64 no problems follow my link to guru3d because those are modded


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> rdr09 they work fine on 7 i have 7 x64 no problems follow my link to guru3d because those are modded


i'll try with Win10, thanks.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yknot*
> 
> 1.01 version gets the highest scores..........OR....................Are we saying that the latest 3D11 version likes Haswell E better?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I know....... why don't I try it and see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> PS
> Fantastic score "Joa3d43".......makes me more keen to get my setup going.


..well, well - I haven't heard that 'discussion'







for a few months now after I put up another good score







, frankly, I find this embarrassing. Anyhow, you folks can check back in this thread re. Jpmboy's questions & suggestions re. versions...and I haven't even run top speed yet, nor am I using an ES chip (which I do have) or post LN2 stuff here yet...here is the short version:

*a.)* these are HWBot run, and the versions I use are compliant there and in this thread per OP...that should be the *end of the story* right there
*b.)* I have 3x 4960X chip setups (incl. ES) and 2x 5960X (and ES), in addition to some Z77s - but I use the same bench drive which 'wanders' about; that causes problems w/ the 3d11 version I have via Steam which updates by itself...Steam (never mind Microsoft) want to re-verify all the time, and Steam uses e-mail which I don't have on my bench setups
*c.)* I have data covering 14x GPUs in various setups covering 18mth+ for this version, so consistency is important, especially when I push efficiency on DRAM etc
*d.)* ver 1.01 usually gives a slight bump to Physics scores, but varies (same, lower, higher) on Graphics scores, depending in the GPU etc...I find that Physics scores have less weight than graphics scores...and a 'lucky boot' is still preferable to different versions...
*e.)* ver101 was recommended to me to use by an OCN benchmark editor here when I was still with the OCN Hwbot team
*f.)* you folks could just test all this out yourself by running different, valid/compliant versions...I left the HWBot team over half a year ago, so I don't see any reason to share ALL my secrets w/ competitors, just a few according to some 'give and take' formula with some members here...


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ..well, well - I haven't heard that 'discussion'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for a few months now after I put up another good score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , frankly, I find this embarrassing. Anyhow, you folks can check back in this thread re. Jpmboy's questions & suggestions re. versions...and I haven't even run top speed yet, nor am I using an ES chip (which I do have) or post LN2 stuff here yet...here is the short version:
> 
> *a.)* these are HWBot run, and the versions I use are compliant there and in this thread per OP...that should be the *end of the story* right there
> *b.)* I have 3x 4960X chip setups (incl. ES) and 2x 5960X (and ES), in addition to some Z77s - but I use the same bench drive which 'wanders' about; that causes problems w/ the 3d11 version I have via Steam which updates by itself...Steam (never mind Microsoft) want to re-verify all the time, and Steam uses e-mail which I don't have on my bench setups
> *c.)* I have data covering 14x GPUs in various setups covering 18mth+ for this version, so consistency is important, especially when I push efficiency on DRAM etc
> *d.)* ver 1.01 usually gives a slight bump to Physics scores, but varies (same, lower, higher) on Graphics scores, depending in the GPU etc...I find that Physics scores have less weight than graphics scores...and a 'lucky boot' is still preferable to different versions...
> *e.)* ver101 was recommended to me to use by an OCN benchmark editor here when I was still with the OCN Hwbot team
> *f.)* you folks could just test all this out yourself by running different, valid/compliant versions...I left the HWBot team over half a year ago, so I don't see any reason to share ALL my secrets w/ competitors, just a few according to some 'give and take' formula with some members here...


Regarding "B", if you have all this hardware, why wouldn't you also have plenty of different drives and migrate the pertinent data. Heck decent ssd's are only $100 and you have 6 - $1000 cpu's. The logic just never seems to add up.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Regarding "B", if you have all this hardware, why wouldn't you also have plenty of different drives and migrate the pertinent data. Heck decent ssd's are only $100 and you have 6 - $1000 cpu's. The logic just never seems to add up.


...first, re. $6k, you cant' legally 'own' or buy ES Engineering chips; they're always Intel's property and remain that way, and come w/ some restrictions. Also, every single pro-overclocker in the extreme league I know has his/her specific drives per OS (Win 7, 8/8.1 / XP 64 etc) they use across different hardware configurations...for a variety of good reasons, including the fact that using the same drive gives you yet another coveted 'consistency' in benching, and applies all updates (ie drivers, CPUz versions) to all bench runs instead of heaving to redo them on separate drivers...

Anyway, it's all very amusing...


----------



## yknot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *yknot*
> 
> 1.01 version gets the highest scores..........OR....................Are we saying that the latest 3D11 version likes Haswell E better?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I know....... why don't I try it and see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> PS
> Fantastic score "Joa3d43".......makes me more keen to get my setup going.
> 
> 
> 
> ..well, well - I haven't heard that 'discussion'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for a few months now .................
Click to expand...

Whoa!........I did not know I was stating anything controv.....contervo..........controvent..............err......iffy!

Apologies Joa3d43 if I stepped out of line. I thought version 1.01 was a given.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Little update [CyGnus] --- 4770K @ 4.7GHz --- Asus Top R9 280X @ 1240/1840 --- P14501

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8825172

Finally i reached my goal of 14.5K


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Little update [CyGnus] --- 4770K @ 4.7GHz --- Asus Top R9 280X @ 1240/1840 --- P14501
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8825172
> 
> Finally i reached my goal of 14.5K


----------



## [CyGnus]

alancsalt thanks







, now i have to figure out how to get 20 more points to go another 3 spots above


----------



## [CyGnus]

Ok alancsalt this is it last update for a while









Little update [CyGnus] --- 4770K @ 4.7GHz --- Asus Top R9 280X @ 1250/1850 ---P14585

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8826201


----------



## muhd86

Dark sith - P22161 - 4960x @4ghz - Tri-Fire r9-280x Vaporx 1180/1650mhz / 1866Mhz Corsair Rams / Windows 8.1 Pro

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8826200


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Ok alancsalt this is it last update for a while
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little update [CyGnus] --- 4770K @ 4.7GHz --- Asus Top R9 280X @ 1250/1850 ---P14585
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8826201




















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> Dark sith - P22161 - 4960x @4ghz - Tri-Fire r9-280x Vaporx 1180/1650mhz / 1866Mhz Corsair Rams / Windows 8.1 Pro
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8826200


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yknot*
> 
> Whoa!........I did not know I was stating anything controv.....contervo..........controvent..............err......iffy!
> 
> Apologies Joa3d43 if I stepped out of line. I thought version 1.01 was a given.


no worries / need for apologies ynot







you didn't start it anyhow (and I'm usually though not always running vers. 1.01). ..when I joined OCN and started to hit my stride in 3D, an OCN editor who lives near by told me that I should expect a scenario whereby some folks @ OCN who score a bit lower are then posting that you must be doing 'something untoward', it got so bad many of the top guys at HWBot don't even bother to post here > they don't need the aggravation; lately though that is changing, and also many more folks here joining hwbot, and I hope we can avoid a repeat of the prior situation....btw, the 'sister complaint' by the usual suspects used to be that 'yeah, but is it stable per 48hrs of Prime95' or else your oc is invalid....all efforts to explain that Prime95 was designed for older chips w / o AVX/2 didn't seem to matter









...looking forward to your Haswell-E build yknot - and not too long from now, we'll be looking at NVidia big-die '214s' (a.k.a Titan 2 and equivalent 'racy Classified versions')







...judging by what the 980s can already do w/ small die...


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy -- [email protected] -- 2 GTX780Ti Sli -- 31004

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8827331

still trying to figure out this CPU.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy -- [email protected] -- 2 GTX780Ti Sli -- 31004
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8827331
> 
> still trying to figure out this CPU.




















Dual GPU

Jpmboy i7-5960X GTX 780 Ti KPE P31004 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8827331

Mydog i7-5960X GTX 780 Ti Classy P30646 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8739530

Joa3d43 i7-4960X GTX 780 Ti P29637 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8327572


----------



## Joa3d43

...a small update @ 1x 780 Ti Cl









Joa3d43 -- 5960X / 4700 -- 1x780 Ti Classy / 1480 / 2021 - *SCORE 21152*

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8826839


----------



## Joa3d43

...and my 1st 2x GPU 3D11 run with this new setup > 5960X / X99 seems to require a re-think w/ mulit-GPUs (but not single GPU) compared to the settings I used w/ 4960X and the same cards









...anyhow, update please









Joa3d43 -- 5960X / 4700 -- 2x 780 TI Classies / 1428 / 2029 -- *SCORE 32383*

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8827834


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...a small update @ 1x 780 Ti Cl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joa3d43 -- 5960X / 4700 -- 1x780 Ti Classy / 1480 / 2021 - *SCORE 21152*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8826839
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...and my 1st 2x GPU 3D11 run with this new setup > 5960X / X99 seems to require a re-think w/ mulit-GPUs (but not single GPU) compared to the settings I used w/ 4960X and the same cards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...anyhow, update please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joa3d43 -- 5960X / 4700 -- 2x 780 TI Classies / 1428 / 2029 -- *SCORE 32383*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8827834
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



















Dual GPU

Joa3d43 i7-5960X GTX 780 Ti P32383 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8827834

Jpmboy i7-5960X GTX 780 Ti KPE P31004 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8827331

Mydog i7-5960X GTX 780 Ti Classy P30646 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8739530

I hope that's correct.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...and my 1st 2x GPU 3D11 run with this new setup > 5960X / X99 seems to require a re-think w/ mulit-GPUs (but not single GPU) compared to the settings I used w/ 4960X and the same cards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...anyhow, update please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joa3d43 -- 5960X / 4700 -- 2x 780 TI Classies / 1428 / 2029 -- *SCORE 32383*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8827834


lol - they don't have an older version of MK11 out there?


----------



## centvalny

That's an awesome run with ver. 1.01









With new ver. 1.0132 my system needs 4.9Ghz/4.7G uncore and 3200 CL12 tights to get PT 2300+


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - they don't have an older version of MK11 out there?


...as a matter of fact, there is








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *centvalny*
> 
> That's an awesome run with ver. 1.01
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With new ver. 1.0132 my system needs 4.9Ghz/4.7G uncore and 3200 CL12 tights to get PT 2300+


Tx - that was actually the 1st / only run w/ 2x GPUs fr 3dm11...hope it wasn't a lucky boot







but then, the 'sister run' for 3D Vantage was similar http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/5133374 .....anyhow, fall is here and winter is coming > benchorama









btw, per my earlier posts, NVidia gains close to a 1000 Physics points over AMD w/ same system settings...check my 290 X L run vs the 780 TIs...I think CCC and all its tentacles is a resource hog


----------



## Joa3d43

@Jpmboy @centvalny etc

...a bit tongue-in-cheek, and don't mean to boast, but just so you know that I can run latest versions of benchies if I want to...







...doesn't change very much though...


----------



## centvalny

That awesome runs









With 3DM '11 ver. 1.0132 my chip needs 5.4Ghz high uncore for 2400+ PT

http://imgur.com/4m042HY

We've already tried ver. 1.01 with early RIVBE http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2420

I just follow the majority so my X99 results not skewed


----------



## Jpmboy

*OCN Firestrike Ultra Top 30*


----------



## Spectre-

I FLIPPING LOVE PT1 bios

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8835244


----------



## Spectre-

update- http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8835464

also catching up to you @HCPC


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> I FLIPPING LOVE PT1 bios
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8835244


----------



## Kimir

Kimir - [email protected] - 780Ti KPE 1372/1900 SLI - 27706

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8838811


----------



## Spectre-

alancsalt please update my score


----------



## Joa3d43

...well, update please for 3x GPU









...and ladies/gents - I fought hard w/ Steam validation on a separate machine so that I could run your beloved latest version







..Physics lower, graphics (much) higher...

Joa3d43 -- 5960X @ 4.7GHz -- 3x 780 Ti Classies @ 1435 / 2007 -- SCORE *37750*

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8838867


----------



## Spectre-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...well, update please for 3x GPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and ladies/gents - I fought hard w/ Steam validation on a separate machine so that I could run your beloved latest version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..Physics lower, graphics (much) higher...
> 
> Joa3d43 -- 5960X @ 4.7GHz -- 3x 780 Ti Classies @ 1435 / 2007 -- SCORE *37750*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8838867


those clocks

FUGGG


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> those clocks
> 
> FUGGG


...tx







... those cards can hit over 1500 (ie Catzilla)...at less than 1.4v nominal (as long as cooling stays good that is...)


----------



## Spectre-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...tx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... those cards can hit over 1500 (ie Catzilla)...at less than 1.4v nominal (as long as cooling stays good that is...)


on PT1 @ 1.5 volts i am doing 1270/1650 with my 290X


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> on PT1 @ 1.5 volts i am doing 1270/1650 with my 290X


...with 780 Ti Classies, 1.3875v nominal is probably not too far off 1.5v real (positive LLC), and for the above runs, peak temps stayed in the 25-27 c range (huge w-cooling system + cold day)


----------



## Spectre-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...with 780 Ti Classies, 1.3875v nominal is probably not too far off 1.5v real (positive LLC), and for the above runs, peak temps stayed in the 25-27 c range (huge w-cooling system + cold day)


i got ambient temps of 12 deg .

i do this outside

normal ambient for me is usually 16

and my gpu idle is 30 and load is 52


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> i got ambient temps of 12 deg .
> 
> i do this outside
> 
> normal ambient for me is usually 16
> 
> and my gpu idle is 30 and load is 52


...ambient here was around 18 c


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Kimir - [email protected] - 780Ti KPE 1372/1900 SLI - 27706
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8838811
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> alancsalt please update my score


Wasn't this right?
12 Spectre- i7-3930K R9 290X P19596 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8835244 x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...well, update please for 3x GPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and ladies/gents - I fought hard w/ Steam validation on a separate machine so that I could run your beloved latest version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..Physics lower, graphics (much) higher...
> 
> Joa3d43 -- 5960X @ 4.7GHz -- 3x 780 Ti Classies @ 1435 / 2007 -- SCORE *37750*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8838867
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



















Triple GPU

Joa3d43 i7-5960X GTX 780 Ti P37750 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8838867

Jpmboy i7-5960X GTX 780 Ti KP P36199 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8771213

HOMECINEMA-PC i7-3930K R9 290 P33217 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8444000


----------



## Spectre-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't this right?
> 12 Spectre- i7-3930K R9 290X P19596 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8835244 x
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8835464


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't this right?
> 12 Spectre- i7-3930K R9 290X P19596 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8835244 x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8835464
Click to expand...


----------



## Spectre-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


Cheers


----------



## Jpmboy

update

jpmboy -- [email protected] --- 3 GTX780Ti Sli -- 37237

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8842610

(no Time bork







)


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> update
> 
> jpmboy -- [email protected] --- 3 GTX780Ti Sli -- 37237
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8842610
> 
> (no Time bork
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )




















Triple GPU

Joa3d43 i7-5960X GTX 780 Ti P37750 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8838867

Jpmboy i7-5960X GTX 780 Ti KP P37237 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8842610

HOMECINEMA-PC i7-3930K R9 290 P33217 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8444000


----------



## Joa3d43

...sorry Alan for all that extra work, found another 1k points for 3x GPU - update, please









Joa3d43 -- 5960X @ 4.7 giggles -- 3x SCORE *38702*

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8847112


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...sorry Alan for all that extra work, found another 1k points for 3x GPU - update, please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joa3d43 -- 5960X @ 4.7 giggles -- 3x SCORE *38702*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8847112
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




















Triple GPU

Joa3d43 i7-5960X GTX 780 Ti P38702 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8847112


----------



## Jpmboy

No change in rankings... lol - so far, this is the only benchmark to OCP the 1500i in trisli. First run after hooking an AX1200 in. no OCP, but hitting the ceiling on these cards quickly.








jpmboy -- [email protected] -- 2 GTX780Ti KPE -- 31193

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8850478


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> No change in rankings... lol - so far, this is the only benchmark to OCP the 1500i. First run after hooking an AX1200 in. no OCP, but hitting the ceiling on these cards quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jpmboy -- [email protected] -- 2 GTX780Ti KPE -- 31193
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8850478


...good run though







....and as you alluded to, at these speeds / benches it's more about sustainable PSU power than card top MHz. I recently switched out my main PSU to an Antec HCP Platinum 1300 cont. power, and it helped a bit, as did rewiring the other PSUs in the chain as I had a few close calls and 'weird' cross-talk experiences







before.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...good run though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and as you alluded to, at these speeds / benches it's more about sustainable PSU power than card top MHz. I recently switched out my main PSU to an Antec HCP Platinum 1300 cont. power, and it helped a bit, as did rewiring the other PSUs in the chain as I had a few close calls and 'weird' cross-talk experiences
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> before.


I like how you keep sayin your sorry for creating extra 'Work' for saltydog ..................








Gun scores BTW ..........


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> I like how you keep say your sorry for creating extra 'Work' for saltydog ..................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Gun scores BTW* ..........


Tx HOMECINEMA - ...finally getting closer to a good feel and bench setting for the 5960X / X99 combo


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> Tx HOMECINEMA - ...finally getting closer to a good feel and bench setting for the 5960X / X99 combo


Which x99 did you go with?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

RVE one would think


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> RVE one would think


That is what I was thinking, but I wanted to Verify.. You already know the predicament I am in, and what my plans are, so I am hoping to be able to try out the RVE soon.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> That is what I was thinking, but I wanted to Verify.. You already know the predicament I am in, and what my plans are, so I am hoping to be able to try out the RVE soon.


*http://www.overclock.net/t/1361939/top-30-3dmark11-scores-for-single-dual-tri-quad/2940#post_23018319*

It's in the cpuz tab.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> *http://www.overclock.net/t/1361939/top-30-3dmark11-scores-for-single-dual-tri-quad/2940#post_23018319*
> 
> It's in the cpuz tab.


*FacePalm* I don't know why I didn't just look at the entry when I came back to my computer.. That would have made a lot of sense, lol.


----------



## Spectre-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> Which x99 did you go with?


X99 SOC force, RVE

if on budget probs grab the X99 SLI or Extreme 4


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> X99 SOC force, RVE
> 
> if on budget probs grab the X99 SLI or Extreme 4


I am not going to go too far off topic, but I am getting the RVE. I ordered the EVGA x99 Classified from NewEgg on 6 September ... It shipped 9 Sept... no idea where it is still.. It says it arrived at Incheon Airport, which Electronics are not supposed to be going there due to USPS shipping, yet it did.. and disappeared on 14-September...

If it had arrived, I would keep it.. but EVGA has not been provided bios updates.. 1.06 was released the day the x99 Classified was released. 1.07 3 weeks later, and 1.09 just a few days ago... its taken nearly a month and a half, and there still isn't support for XMP profiles, so I am going to get a refund from NewEgg in a couple of days (6 weeks from the date of shipping) and order the RVE. I am extremely frustrated, and just want to start benching, and I will now probably have to wait to be able to do anything until after I move, so I don't have to tear the system, because I won't ship through military movers, as they will destroy the system.

That is basically the issue I am dealing with. So due to shipping issues and lack of BIOS support, i am going to go with a RVE, unless by some miracle, the motherboard shows up in the next 72 hours. (doubtful, as it has been missing for a months, and Incheon has been caught stealing many computer parts lately, yet NewEgg is the only company still sending them some way that ship through there. Amazon is not having this issue.


----------



## Joa3d43

...first quad-SLI run w/ Rampage V Ex / 5960X ...GPUs are 40 MHz below last quad- run posted here (4960X) until I can redo TIM on one of the cards. Still, broke 40k for the first time...









*Joa3d43* -- 5960X @ 4.7 giggles -- 4x 780 Ti Clssies -- Score *40130*

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8851262


----------



## [CyGnus]

Joa3d43 congrats great score, this makes me feel so tiny with my little 280x


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> No change in rankings... lol - so far, this is the only benchmark to OCP the 1500i in trisli. First run after hooking an AX1200 in. no OCP, but hitting the ceiling on these cards quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jpmboy -- [email protected] -- 2 GTX780Ti KPE -- 31193
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8850478



















Dual GPU

Jpmboy i7-5960X GTX 780 Ti KPE P31193 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8850478

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...first quad-SLI run w/ Rampage V Ex / 5960X ...GPUs are 40 MHz below last quad- run posted here (4960X) until I can redo TIM on one of the cards. Still, broke 40k for the first time...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Joa3d43* -- 5960X @ 4.7 giggles -- 4x 780 Ti Clssies -- Score *40130*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8851262
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



















Quad GPU

Joa3d43 i7-5960X GTX 780 Ti P40130 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8851262


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Joa3d43 congrats great score, this makes me feel so tiny with my little 280x


...tx, but I actually run a 260X every once in a while ...when I got MSI AB voltage control and a few other tweaks working on that thing, I felt just as happy as I did w/ the big 780 TI Cls


----------



## Mydog

Mydog -- [email protected] -- GTX 980 SLI -- 33011

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8873509



Well I like this one too


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Mydog -- [email protected] -- GTX 980 SLI -- 33011
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8873509
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I like this one too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



















Dual GPU

Mydog i7-5960X GTX 980 P33011 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8873509

Joa3d43 i7-5960X GTX 780 Ti P32383 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8827834

Jpmboy i7-5960X GTX 780 Ti KPE P31193 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8850478


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Mydog -- [email protected] -- GTX 980 SLI -- 33011
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8873509
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I like this one too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


lol - you been on a benching binge? (nice score!)


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - you been on a benching binge? (nice score!)


Been at it this evening/night (4.20 AM here now)


----------



## AdamK47

AdamK47 --- 5960X @ 4.0GHz --- 4-Way GTX 980s @ ~1400/1875(7500) --- P38028


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8886560


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdamK47*
> 
> AdamK47 --- 5960X @ 4.0GHz --- 4-Way GTX 980s @ ~1400/1875(7500) --- P38028
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8886560



















Quad GPU

Joa3d43 i7-5960X GTX 780 Ti P40130 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8851262

_AdamK47 i7-5960X GTX 980 P38028 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8886560_


Kaapstad i7-3930K GTX Titan P33785 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8213662


----------



## Sammyboy83

My cpu score seems low, even with 4.6ghz... will try 5ghz tomorrow.

Sammyboy83 -- [email protected] -- R9 [email protected]/1700 -- P18075 -- Tess off

New entry with single 290

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8895919


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sammyboy83*
> 
> My cpu score seems low, even with 4.6ghz... will try 5ghz tomorrow.
> 
> Sammyboy83 -- [email protected] -- R9 [email protected]/1700 -- P18075 -- Tess off
> 
> New entry with single 290
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8895919
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




























Fast ram affects the physics score too..?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fast ram affects the physics score too..?


Faster RAM / better quality RAM does indeed effect all three scores.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sammyboy83*
> 
> My cpu score seems low, even with 4.6ghz... will try 5ghz tomorrow.
> 
> Sammyboy83 -- [email protected] -- R9 [email protected]/1700 -- P18075 -- Tess off
> 
> New entry with single 290
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8895919


Sammy,

Try 1300/1600. i know newer drivers help gain in graphics score. here was mine using 14.4 i believe.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8373751

either that or X79 and X99 systems really get lower graphics score.


----------



## Sammyboy83

I just found out that one of the corsair platinum ram stick has died on me. So the benchmark was running in 3x4gb dual channel, not quad channel. I bought 8 sticks, so replacing is not a problem. I will test with 1300/1600 when I get home. First time testing pt1 bios, it's quit fun. The vrm1 gets 84 degrees, maybe I need to reset the gpu block. Vrm2 is only 45 degrees. The ram speed was 1866mhz, with @4.6ghz on the cpu, it's possible to get 2133mhz with light oc. But with 5ghz oc, it's impossible to get 2000mhz to be stable. Thanks for the replies









Edit: Changed the ram, and the physics score is not that high either with 5ghz oc. I can see that some [email protected] gets almost 17k physics score...
I tried 1300/1600, the score went down.

Sammyboy83 -- [email protected] -- R9 [email protected]/1700 -- P18707 -- Tess off

Update


----------



## andressergio

*@alancsalt* can u update my 3 SLI Score Please









*My New Rig 24/7 Run*

ASUS Rampage 5 Extreme
Intel I7 [email protected] 4650HT 6c/12th 1.348V
G.SKILL 16GB DDR4 [email protected] 3100C15 1.265V
3x GALAXY 780HOF (RMA'd one waiting for it)
Thermaltake 3.0 ULTIMATE Liquid Cooler
2x Samsung 840 EV0 1TB
Seasonic P-1200

andressergio -- [email protected] -- 3x GALAXY [email protected]/1577 -- P30184



http://hwbot.org/submission/2663198_andressergio_3dmark11___performance_3x_geforce_gtx_780_30184_marks

Best Regards
Sergio


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andressergio*
> 
> *@alancsalt* can u update my 3 SLI Score Please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *My New Rig 24/7 Run*
> 
> ASUS Rampage 5 Extreme
> Intel I7 [email protected] 4650HT 6c/12th 1.348V
> G.SKILL 16GB DDR4 [email protected] 3100C15 1.265V
> 3x GALAXY 780HOF (RMA'd one waiting for it)
> Thermaltake 3.0 ULTIMATE Liquid Cooler
> 2x Samsung 840 EV0 1TB
> Seasonic P-1200
> 
> andressergio -- [email protected] -- 3x GALAXY [email protected]/1577 -- P30184
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2663198_andressergio_3dmark11___performance_3x_geforce_gtx_780_30184_marks
> 
> Best Regards
> Sergio




















Nice clocks.

Better if http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8896310 was included, but I read it off screenshot...


----------



## andressergio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice clocks.
> 
> Better if http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8896310 was included, but I read it off screenshot...


Thanks bro, sorry i forgot that but i left it on the hwbot link. Can't wait to have my 4th 780HOF back from RMA


----------



## Mydog

Mydog -- 5960X @5.1 -- GTX 980 SLI 1545/1987 MHz -- 21775

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8904246



No 1 in Physics Score


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Mydog -- 5960X @5.1 -- GTX 980 SLI 1545/1987 MHz -- 21775
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8904246
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No 1 in Physics Score
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



















Single GPU

Joa3d43 i7-5960X R9 290X L P22124 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8819851 x

Mydog i7-5960X GTX 980 P21775 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8904246

centvalny i7-5960X R9 290X P21608 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8816285 x


----------



## centvalny

Update

centvalny -- [email protected] -- 290X -- P21907

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8885594

http://imgur.com/TLE1P1d


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *centvalny*
> 
> Update
> 
> centvalny -- [email protected] -- 290X -- P21907
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8885594
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/TLE1P1d



















Single GPU

Joa3d43 i7-5960X R9 290X L P22124 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8819851 x

centvalny i7-5960X R9 290X P21907 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8885594 x

Mydog i7-5960X GTX 980 P21775 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8904246


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Members of our community brought to our attention our benchmark validation regulations lack the specific requirements for validating Futuremark benchmarks with verification links for Global Top-20 results. In particular, there is no specific instruction for the SystemInfo component of said benchmark results. Previously we accepted benchmark submissions with SystemInfo disabled.
> 
> From December 1, 2014 it is no longer allowed to disable SystemInfo for the validation of Global Top-20 benchmark results. Benchmark submissions lacking this information will be invalidated by our Moderators and tagged as insufficient validation.
> 
> The main motivation is that we rely on the information provided by SystemInfo to verify the benchmark submission information. For example, we need the SystemInfo for benchmark submissions on Windows 8/8.1/10 operating systems. When SystemInfo is disabled we cannot verify this information.
> 
> The amendment to the rules only affects the Global Top-20 scores and competition submissions which require a verification link. We thank you for your understanding and cooperation.


http://hwbot.org/newsflash/2707_revised_moderation_guidelines_concerning_3dmark_verification_link_%28new_rules_from_december_1_2014%29?utm_source=email&utm_medium=newsletter&utm_campaign=weekly18

Some of us need to know this.......


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sammyboy83*
> 
> I just found out that one of the corsair platinum ram stick has died on me. So the benchmark was running in 3x4gb dual channel, not quad channel. I bought 8 sticks, so replacing is not a problem. I will test with 1300/1600 when I get home. First time testing pt1 bios, it's quit fun. The vrm1 gets 84 degrees, maybe I need to reset the gpu block. Vrm2 is only 45 degrees. The ram speed was 1866mhz, with @4.6ghz on the cpu, it's possible to get 2133mhz with light oc. But with 5ghz oc, it's impossible to get 2000mhz to be stable. Thanks for the replies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Changed the ram, and the physics score is not that high either with 5ghz oc. I can see that some [email protected] gets almost 17k physics score...
> I tried 1300/1600, the score went down.
> 
> Sammyboy83 -- [email protected] -- R9 [email protected]/1700 -- P18707 -- Tess off
> 
> Update
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8898625


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> http://hwbot.org/newsflash/2707_revised_moderation_guidelines_concerning_3dmark_verification_link_%28new_rules_from_december_1_2014%29?utm_source=email&utm_medium=newsletter&utm_campaign=weekly18
> 
> Some of us need to know this.......


thank you for the link!! (saved).. and I just had to put my 2cents into the discussion.


----------



## cssorkinman

Just started playing with my new toy ( 780ti)

cssorkinman [email protected] 4.9 Ghz 780 ti 1116/1832 - P14260

Default performance 3d11 settings.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8921779


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Just started playing with my new toy ( 780ti)
> 
> cssorkinman [email protected] 4.9 Ghz 780 ti 1116/1832 - P14260
> 
> Default performance 3d11 settings.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8921779
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Fiveby5

New Computer, in case you need to remove my old entry from the former comp.

First serious attempt at 3DMark 11 with my new hardware, though I've been in the Firestrike thread already. I did end up having to knock some mhz's off the memory clock offset but I'm not sure if it was a quirk or not - either way, I'm very happy seeing this score out of a single card.

(Boosted Clocks listed for the GPU)
=============================================================

Fiveby5 - Intel i7 5820k @ 4.5ghz - EVGA GTX 970 SC @ 1500 / 3705 - P16345



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8922723


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiveby5*
> 
> New Computer, in case you need to remove my old entry from the former comp.
> 
> First serious attempt at 3DMark 11 with my new hardware, though I've been in the Firestrike thread already. I did end up having to knock some mhz's off the memory clock offset but I'm not sure if it was a quirk or not - either way, I'm very happy seeing this score out of a single card.
> 
> (Boosted Clocks listed for the GPU)
> =============================================================
> 
> Fiveby5 - Intel i7 5820k @ 4.5ghz - EVGA GTX 970 SC @ 1500 / 3705 - P16345
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8922723



















New GPU, new entry..


----------



## Joa3d43

...update please for 3x GPU / 780 Ti ...still waiting for 980s, but found another 500 pts for 3x GPU 780 Tis, even before kicking up CPU and cache speed...

*Joa3d43* -- 5960x / 4750 -- 3x 780 Ti Cl -- *SCORE 39253*

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8940261


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...update please for 3x GPU / 780 Ti ...still waiting for 980s, but found another 500 pts for 3x GPU 780 Tis, even before kicking up CPU and cache speed...
> 
> *Joa3d43* -- 5960x / 4750 -- 3x 780 Ti Cl -- *SCORE 39253*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8940261
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



















Triple GPU

Joa3d43 i7-5960X GTX 780 Ti P39253 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8940261

Jpmboy i7-5960X GTX 780 Ti KP P37237 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8842610

HOMECINEMA-PC i7-3930K R9 290 P33217 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8444000


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy -- [email protected] --- GTX 980 (Strix, Air cooled) --- 21000

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8960397

REALLY need a waterblock for this card. Should be able to compare vs 980 Classy in a couple of days.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy -- [email protected] --- GTX 980 (Strix, Air cooled) --- 21000
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8960397
> 
> REALLY need a waterblock for this card. Should be able to compare vs 980 Classy in a couple of days.


----------



## aachil

add mine my new gtx 980

Score P16111

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 @1,400 MHz 1,808 MHz

Intel Core i7-3770k @3.7

Graphics Score 21265

Physics Score 9644

Combined Score 8892

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8962963


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aachil*
> 
> add mine my new gtx 980
> 
> Score P16111
> 
> NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 @1,400 MHz 1,808 MHz
> 
> Intel Core i7-3770k @3.7
> 
> Graphics Score 21265
> 
> Physics Score 9644
> 
> Combined Score 8892
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8962963


----------



## Joa3d43

...is there a thread @ OCN for 3Dmark11 X / extreme scores ? Cant's seem to find it ... links s'il vous plaît ?









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8979040



...may be fleeting, but that's what 'print screen' is for


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...is there a thread @ OCN for 3Dmark11 X / extreme scores ? Cant's seem to find it ... links s'il vous plaît ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8979040
> 
> 
> 
> ...may be fleeting, but that's what 'print screen' is for


http://www.overclock.net/t/1464813/3d-mark-11-extreme-top-30/0_40


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1464813/3d-mark-11-extreme-top-30/0_40


Thanks much SDhydro







-- 'ported over'


----------



## 7uly1

monster 780ti !! nice score


----------



## 7uly1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...is there a thread @ OCN for 3Dmark11 X / extreme scores ? Cant's seem to find it ... links s'il vous plaît ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8979040
> 
> 
> 
> ...may be fleeting, but that's what 'print screen' is for


nice score!


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7uly1*
> 
> nice score!


Tx...was heaving around big blocks of ice for the GPU rad


----------



## ozzy1925

i got Graphics Score 41012 with my 2x 980 is that good?
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8987603


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> i got Graphics Score 41012 with my 2x 980 is that good?
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8987603



















Good graphics score.


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good graphics score.


thanks,they are on air


----------



## 7uly1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> Tx...was heaving around big blocks of ice for the GPU rad


big ice blocks!! Canada.. you live in nice place for overclock


----------



## 7uly1

7uly1 --- 5960X @ 4.9 --- GTX 980 --- P23298

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8970217


----------



## 7uly1

7uly1 --- 5960X @ 4.8 --- GTX 980 2Way SLI --- P34602

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8976783


----------



## 7uly1

7uly1 --- 5960X @ 4.8 --- GTX 980 3Way SLI --- P41446

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8985075


----------



## 7uly1

7uly1 --- 5960X @ 4.8 --- GTX 980 4Way SLI --- P45364

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8968970


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7uly1*
> 
> 7uly1 --- 5960X @ 4.9 --- GTX 980 --- P23298
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8970217


...very nice > congrats







...two 980 CLs arrived, still in boxes - but both your CPU and GPU scores are going to be tough to beat


----------



## 7uly1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...very nice > congrats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...two 980 CLs arrived, still in boxes - but both your CPU and GPU scores are going to be tough to beat


thx I also expected your 980 classy


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7uly1*
> 
> thx I also expected your 980 classy


....I'm not sure what to expect w/ those, won't know until Wednesday or Thursday once I install them, rank them w/stock voltage / air cooling, then put uni-blocks on them - still, good to see your scores raising the bar, and quite high ! People often don't know what's involved running for example quads and multi-PSUs


----------



## 7uly1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ....I'm not sure what to expect w/ those, won't know until Wednesday or Thursday once I install them, rank them w/stock voltage / air cooling, then put uni-blocks on them - still, good to see your scores raising the bar, and quite high ! People often don't know what's involved running for example quads and multi-PSUs


Yes// lots of people said/ dual 1500w PSUs isnt necessary..


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7uly1*
> 
> Yes// lots of people said/ dual 1500w PSUs isnt necessary..










... yeah, if one is talking about stock / air-cooled and no PowerTarget increase for the GPUs, and the 5960X at 3500 MHz


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7uly1*
> 
> 7uly1 --- 5960X @ 4.9 --- GTX 980 --- P23298
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8970217


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7uly1*
> 
> 7uly1 --- 5960X @ 4.8 --- GTX 980 2Way SLI --- P34602
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8976783


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7uly1*
> 
> 7uly1 --- 5960X @ 4.8 --- GTX 980 3Way SLI --- P41446
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8985075


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7uly1*
> 
> 7uly1 --- 5960X @ 4.8 --- GTX 980 4Way SLI --- P45364
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8968970



























Single GPU

7uly1 i7-5960X GTX 980 P23298 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8970217
Dual GPU

7uly1 i7-5960X GTX 980 P34602 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8976783
Triple GPU

7uly1 i7-5960X GTX 980 P41446 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8985075
Quad GPU

7uly1 i7-5960X GTX 980 P45364 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8968970


----------



## Jpmboy

still figuring this Strix out... air cooling.








C'mon EK!

jpmboy -- [email protected] -- GTX 980 Strix -- 21242

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8993702


----------



## dhenzjhen

Gonna post mine here as well









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8989492


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> Gonna post mine here as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8989492


...nice ! ...980s are 'in da house' ...compared to your other posts, this looks like water (mind you, very cold water) or is that LN2 ? Somebody get me some liquid Helium


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> Gonna post mine here as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8989492
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...nice ! ...980s are 'in da house' ...compared to your other posts, this looks like water (mind you, very cold water) or is that LN2 ? Somebody get me some liquid Helium
Click to expand...

Thanks







Testing some strix bios last night and seems like it's good so far







...oh that was on ln2 -25c at 1.49v and vmem at stock v








http://hwbot.org/submission/2677519


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Testing some strix bios last night and seems like it's good so far*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...oh that was on ln2 -25c at 1.49v and vmem at stock v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2677519


...the latest from Shammy's special kitchen ?


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Testing some strix bios last night and seems like it's good so far*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...oh that was on ln2 -25c at 1.49v and vmem at stock v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2677519
> 
> 
> 
> ...the latest from Shammy's special kitchen ?
Click to expand...

old bios the very first with fixed mems. looks like there's a magic in that bios







....i will try on air tonight I'm curious how it clocks on air.

Edit: Dancop's strix did 177x on water at 1.5v using shammy's bios + added some of his special sorcery kung fu masta


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> old bios the very first with fixed mems. *looks like there's a magic in that bios*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....i will try on air tonight I'm curious how it clocks on air.


...probably special VRAM timings ...I miss the old days whereby you could mod your BIOS (inc. VRAM timings) yourself ...looking forward to your air results > as you know, there are folks running 980s / air / 1.47v...


----------



## dhenzjhen

Yeah hopefully some nice air results tonight. hmmmm 1.47v on air that's pure evil


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> Yeah hopefully some nice air results tonight. hmmmm 1.47v on air that's pure evil


...depends on the air...










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> Yeah hopefully some nice air results tonight. hmmmm 1.47v on air that's pure evil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...depends on the air...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

LOL you got a point there


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> LOL you got a point there


...and they have lots of power up there (re lift etc)...


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> still figuring this Strix out... air cooling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C'mon EK!
> 
> jpmboy -- [email protected] -- GTX 980 Strix -- 21242
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8993702



















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> Gonna post mine here as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8989492



























Single GPU

dhenzjhen i7-5960X GTX 980 P23982 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8989492


----------



## dhenzjhen

Thanks


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> Thanks


nice run DJ... looking forward to seeing the air results... which bios? (i'm using 980_70_2d)


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice run DJ... looking forward to seeing the air results... which bios? (i'm using 980_70_2d)
Click to expand...

Thanks man. I tried that 980_70_2d bios but my card doesn't seem to like it didn't get good clocks on air but works ok on ln2. Last night
i tried 980_82.rom and seems like a good bios but i need to verify on air also.


----------



## centvalny

Awesome run DJ









Strix is an awesome card, hope they will release the matrix soon


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *centvalny*
> 
> Awesome run DJ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strix is an awesome card, hope they will release the matrix soon


Thanks Roy







hmmmm heard about 980 matrix also from gun man


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> Thanks Roy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmmmm heard about 980 matrix also from gun man


...and where there's a Matrix, there could be a Matrix Platinum not far behind, like the one they had w/ VRAM heaters for LN2 ?!?


----------



## ozzy1925

do you think FS streses gpus more than 3dmark2011?I mean if my card can pass 3dmark2011 with +240 core is that mean i am able to pass FS with same core speed?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> do you think FS streses gpus more than 3dmark2011?I mean if my card can pass 3dmark2011 with +240 core is that mean i am able to pass FS with same core speed?


3dmark11 is harder to pass at the same clocks compared to Fire Strike for me.


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> 3dmark11 is harder to pass at the same clocks compared to Fire Strike for me.


Same for me. But what i also found strange is with firestrike i seem to be able to run higher clocks for firestrike ultra than i can with regular firestrike.


----------



## carlhil2

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 @1406-1633 boost /1953/stock cooling/bios

intel Core [email protected] Score 22214----Physics Score 19223----Combined Score 15527----P20830

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8997318


----------



## dhenzjhen

@Jpmboy @Joa3d43

Tested on air last night 82 and 84 bios at 1.41v and vmem at stock.


----------



## Joa3d43

@dhenzjhen

over 1600 on air real boost and 1.41 > NICE ! :What were the peak temps in 3D11 graphics, and FSE etc (beyond GPUz test to show the clocks ) ?


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> @dhenzjhen
> 
> over 1600 on air and 1.41 > NICE ! What were the peak temps in 3D11 graphics, and FSE etc (beyond GPUz test to show the clocks ) ?


around 60-63C according to the gpuz log....yeah looks promising i can run any bench without artifacts at 1616 core 1.41v, may have to try
85 bios tonight or sometime this week


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> around 60-63C according to the gpuz log....yeah looks promising i can run any bench without artifacts at 1616 core 1.41v, may have to try
> 85 bios tonight or sometime this week


cool ! I saw Shammy's Bios collection for your card over @ KPcooling...lots of Bios to test !

...if all goes well (finishing a major work project I wanted out of the way), I finally get to play w/ my 980 Cls for the first time later today...


----------



## dhenzjhen

If I can get 85 to work at stock v again like on 84 oh man gonna be awesome ln2 runs again this coming thanksgiving
















EDIT: sorry for derailing the thread blame Joa and Jmpboy


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> @Jpmboy @Joa3d43
> 
> Tested on air last night 82 and 84 bios at 1.41v and vmem at stock.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice DJ! So, for this gen/launch, I sent back the two classifieds I had, and ordered another strix. Haven't had mine above 1.32V yet, and need to try the fixed memory bioses. with the 2d bios, 8300 is tops w/o errors or point loss at stock voltage


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> Same for me. But what i also found strange is with firestrike i seem to be able to run higher clocks for firestrike ultra than i can with regular firestrike.


I think this is because the ram frequency becomes the limiting factor in ultra.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 @1406-1633 boost /1953/stock cooling/bios
> 
> intel Core [email protected] Score 22214----Physics Score 19223----Combined Score 15527----P20830
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8997318
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## SDhydro

sdhydro

[email protected](dryice)----asus strix 980 2012/2142(LN2)----P20839
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8999579


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> sdhydro
> 
> [email protected](dryice)----asus strix 980 2012/2142(LN2)----P20839
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8999579
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> If I can get 85 to work at stock v again like on 84 oh man gonna be awesome ln2 runs again this coming thanksgiving
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: sorry for derailing the thread blame Joa and Jmpboy


...sure, blame us, why don't you ...I don't care though







> ...finally unwrapped some 980 classies...air, stock Bios 'green' (not for long though







) ...should do well in 3d11 et al w/ custom Bios, EVBot and heavy custom water-cooling:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





...this one hadn't been psuhed all the way yet on GPU, and both need some serious VRAM max runs to establish where error correction is - ONCE they have the custom BIOS and cooling, but this 2nd one had a lower ASIC, so it will become my lead card


----------



## carlhil2

NVIDIA GeForce SLI-GTX 980 @1391-1568 boost /1893/stock cooling/bios intel Core [email protected] Score 41119----Physics Score 18197----Combined Score 15209----P30249 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8989736


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> NVIDIA GeForce SLI-GTX 980 @1391-1568 boost /1893/stock cooling/bios intel Core [email protected] Score 41119----Physics Score 18197----Combined Score 15209----P30249 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8989736
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Joa3d43

...first fun run w/ 980 Classy ...not going all out yet w/ CPU and especially GPU (trying to understand all these new variables in EVBot







), but on water, it's boosting over 1720 already at moderate voltages...peak temps stayed in the mid-20s









*Joa3d43* -- 5960X / 4750 -- 1x 980 Classified -- SCORE *23481*

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9005332


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...first fun run w/ 980 Classy ...not going all out yet w/ CPU and especially GPU (trying to understand all these new variables in EVBot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), but on water, it's boosting over 1720 already at moderate voltages...peak temps stayed in the mid-20s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Joa3d43* -- 5960X / 4750 -- 1x 980 Classified -- SCORE *23481*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9005332
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



























Single GPU

dhenzjhen i7-5960X GTX 980 P23982 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8989492

Joa3d43 i7-5960X GTX 980 P23481 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9005332

7uly1 i7-5960X GTX 980 P23298 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8970217


----------



## dhenzjhen

Coool







gonna have one soon with frozen cpu and gpu


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> Coool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gonna have one soon with frozen cpu and gpu


...and may be make some ice-cream also while you're at it







...chocolate and strawberry ...hmmmm ...I should have w-cooled 2x GPU score over the next coupe of days


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> Coool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gonna have one soon with frozen cpu and gpu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and may be make some ice-cream also while you're at it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...chocolate and strawberry ...hmmmm ...I should have w-cooled 2x GPU score over the next coupe of days
Click to expand...

Yum yum ice cream i think we should visit zegged he's got 320L man that's mucho icecream for all OCN members


----------



## carlhil2

NVIDIA GeForce SLI-GTX 980 @1398-1572 boost /1927/stock cooling/bios intel Core [email protected] Score 41900----Physics Score 19893----Combined Score 15985----P31549 
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9009982


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> Yum yum ice cream i think we should visit zegged he's got 320L man that's mucho icecream for all OCN members


...that's a lot of LN2 ....could also make a great Vodka cooler > for a whole distillery ...or get into Quantum Computing like D--Wave per below...D-Wave is about 15 min from my place ... the excerpt of text below re LN2 issues should make you smile a bit

source: www.extremetech.com

_"...inevitably this kind of questioning turns to the topic of when we'll see this kind of technology in common usage - but the answer, for now, is "you won't." There are a number of reasons why quantum computing may never revolutionize personal computing, many of them related to the fact that it relies on large amounts of liquid nitrogen. According to D-Wave's documents for initial deployments, its first systems in 2010 required 140L of LN2 to initially fill and boiled off about 3L of fluid a day. Total tank capacity was 38L, which required twice-weekly fill-ups. *The Elan2 LN2 production system is designed to produce liquid nitrogen in an office setting and can apparently create about 5L of LN2 per day at an initial cost of $9500*. [Read: Google's Quantum Computing Playground turns your PC into a quantum computer.]

Did I mention that you have to pay attention to Earth's magnetic field when installing a D-Wave system, the early systems created about 75dB of noise, and it weighs 11,000 pounds? Many of these issues confronted early computers as well, but the LN2 issue is critical - quantum computing, for now, requires such temperatures - and unless we can figure out a way to bring these systems up to something like ambient air temperature, they'll never fly for personal use. Rest assured that lots of research is being done on the topic of room-temperature qubits, though!"_


----------



## dhenzjhen

LOL that's some top notch zombie mod right there


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> NVIDIA GeForce SLI-GTX 980 @1398-1572 boost /1927/stock cooling/bios intel Core [email protected] Score 41900----Physics Score 19893----Combined Score 15985----P31549
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9009982


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> LOL that's some top notch zombie mod right there


...for XMas, I want this >>> "...The Elan2 LN2 production system is designed to produce liquid nitrogen *in an office setting a*nd can apparently create about 5L of LN2 per day..."


----------



## vlps5122

5960x @ 4.4 Ghz -- 780 Ti KPE (3-way SLI) @ 1318/1925 - P35521 --http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9010801


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy -- [email protected] --- 2 GTX 980 --- 32546

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9016455

still stock air cooling.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> 5960x @ 4.4 Ghz -- 780 Ti KPE (3-way SLI) @ 1318/1925 - P35521 --http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9010801
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy -- [email protected] --- 2 GTX 980 --- 32546
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9016455
> 
> still stock air cooling.




























Dual GPU

7uly1 i7-5960X GTX 980 P34602 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8976783

Mydog i7-5960X GTX 980 P33011 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8873509

Jpmboy i7-5960X GTX 980 P32546 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9016455


----------



## Jpmboy

I know it's off topic, but without doubt, 3Dmk11P and Extreme remain the most demanding benchmarks IMO, catzilla is a close second. Always have to run lower clocks for MK11 vs fire strike, valley or heaven.


----------



## marc0053

Some cold ambient fun.
Skyn3t's modded bios rev 6 seems buggy when reporting clocks (should be in the low 1500s)

marc_0053 - i7 5960x @ 4.8GHz - GTX 780 Ti Kingpin - 1756MHz - 7900 MHz - score = 21409
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9047836


----------



## dhenzjhen

Out of ln2 now so had to low clock the cpu.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9048051


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Some cold ambient fun.
> Skyn3t's modded bios rev 6 seems buggy when reporting clocks (should be in the low 1500s)
> 
> marc_0053 - i7 5960x @ 4.8GHz - GTX 780 Ti Kingpin - 1756MHz - 7900 MHz - score = 21409
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9047836
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> Out of ln2 now so had to low clock the cpu.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9048051



















Single GPU

dhenzjhen i7-5960X GTX 980 P25930 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9048051

Joa3d43 i7-5960X GTX 980 P23481 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9005332

7uly1 i7-5960X GTX 980 P23298 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8970217


----------



## Joa3d43

...finished my tri-SLI 980 Classy built (some 2x SLI next week); actual boost between 1690 and 1710 so far (for all 3 ) in benches w/ GPUs on coldish water









Joa3d43 -- 5960X / 4.7G -- 3x 980 Classies -- SCORE 41706

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9053146


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...finished my tri-SLI 980 Classy built (some 2x SLI next week); actual boost between 1690 and 1710 so far (for all 3 ) in benches w/ GPUs on coldish water
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joa3d43 -- 5960X / 4.7G -- 3x 980 Classies -- SCORE 41706
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9053146
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



















Triple GPU

Joa3d43 i7-5960X GTX 980 P41706 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9053146

7uly1 i7-5960X GTX 980 P41446 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8985075

Joa3d43 i7-5960X GTX 780 Ti P39253 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8940261


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...finished my tri-SLI 980 Classy built (some 2x SLI next week); actual boost between 1690 and 1710 so far (for all 3 ) in benches w/ GPUs on coldish water
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joa3d43 -- 5960X / 4.7G -- 3x 980 Classies -- SCORE 41706
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9053146
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


sick run Joa !!


----------



## marc0053

Looking forward to try the 980 Strix at sub-zero ambient temps!
marc_0053 - i7 5960x @ 4.7GHz - GTX 980 Strix - 1676MHz - 8100 MHz - score = 22958
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9074535


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Looking forward to try the 980 Strix at sub-zero ambient temps!
> marc_0053 - i7 5960x @ 4.7GHz - GTX 980 Strix - 1676MHz - 8100 MHz - score = 22958
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9074535
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Joa3d43

...update please









Joa3d43 -- 5960X / 4.7 -- 3x 980 Classies -- SCORE 41892

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9079432


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...update please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joa3d43 -- 5960X / 4.7 -- 3x 980 Classies -- SCORE 41892
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9079432
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Triple GPU


















Joa3d43 i7-5960X GTX 980 P41892 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9079432


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy --- [email protected] --- 2 GTX 980 (strix) -- 33293

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9081999

(need a better cpu!!)


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy --- [email protected] --- 2 GTX 980 (strix) -- 33293
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9081999
> 
> (need a better cpu!!)



















Dual GPU

7uly1 i7-5960X GTX 980 P34602 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8976783

Jpmboy i7-5960X GTX 980 P33293 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9081999

Mydog i7-5960X GTX 980 P33011 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8873509


----------



## Joa3d43

update please...initial run with 2xGPU / SLI 980 Classies









Joa3d43 -- 5960X / 4.7 -- 2x 980 Classifieds -- 36239

...boosting @ over 1800 on (chilled water)







...just need a more efficient Bios for VRAM

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9086539


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> update please...initial run with 2xGPU / SLI 980 Classies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joa3d43 -- 5960X / 4.7 -- 2x 980 Classifieds -- 36239
> 
> ...boosting @ over 1800 on (chilled water)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...just need a more efficient Bios for VRAM
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9086539
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



















Dual GPU

Joa3d43 i7-5960X GTX 980 P36239 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9086539

7uly1 i7-5960X GTX 980 P34602 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8976783

Jpmboy i7-5960X GTX 980 P33293 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9081999


----------



## Vici0us

i7-4770K @ 4.4GHz - ASUS Z97 Maximus VII Hero - CFX X2 R9 290's 1150 / 1350 - Score: P21237

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8834504


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vici0us*
> 
> i7-4770K @ 4.4GHz - ASUS Z97 Maximus VII Hero - CFX X2 R9 290's 1150 / 1350 - Score: P21237
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8834504
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Joa3d43

...not the most complete update I ever did (still testing new GPU Bios), but here's a 2x GPU one for Joa3d43 -- 5960x / 4.75 / DDR4 3250 -- 2x 980C classies -- 2x GPU SLI *SCORE 36859*

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9097778


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...not the most complete update I ever did (still testing new GPU Bios), but here's a 2x GPU one for Joa3d43 -- 5960x / 4.75 / DDR3 3250 -- 2x 980C classies -- 2x GPU SLI *SCORE 36859*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9097778




















Dual GPU

Joa3d43 i7-5960X GTX 980 P36859 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9097778


----------



## Joa3d43

...update please (fun w/ Strix Bios on Classified)









*Joa3d43* -- 5960X / 4750 -- 3x 980 Classified -- *SCORE 43412*

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9113729


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...update please (fun w/ Strix Bios on Classified)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Joa3d43* -- 5960X / 4750 -- 3x 980 Classified -- *SCORE 43412*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9113729
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




















Triple GPU

Joa3d43 i7-5960X GTX 980 P43412 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9113729


----------



## Vici0us

(Crossfire off) Single card run - P14809
i7-4770K @ 4.4GHz

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9114623


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vici0us*
> 
> (Crossfire off) Single card run - P14809
> i7-4770K @ 4.4GHz
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9114623
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




























This thread being HWBot rules, you can get a 6 to 9% improvement running tesselation off ......


----------



## Vici0us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Vici0us*
> 
> (Crossfire off) Single card run - P14809
> i7-4770K @ 4.4GHz
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9114623
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This thread being HWBot rules, you can get a 6 to 9% improvement running tesselation off ......
Click to expand...

Word up, thanks!


----------



## Vici0us

Little update again, broke 15K with single R9 290 - P15060
Also, when you posted my Crossfire score, you listed as R9 290X instead R9 290. It doesn't bother me just thought, I'd point it out.
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8947034


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vici0us*
> 
> Little update again, broke 15K with single R9 290 - P15060
> Also, when you posted my Crossfire score, you listed as R9 290X instead R9 290. It doesn't bother me just thought, I'd point it out.
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8947034
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Both of them.


----------



## Spectre-

so many people with new scores

i finished my finals just last week and i came by to see my 290x doesnt sit in the top 15 anymore









time to buy 5960X


----------



## TheBaron

New entry.. with coolish water









TheBaron --- 3960x @ 5.3 --- 980 Strix @ 1740/2098 --- P21720



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9124474


----------



## Viking396

Viking396 --- [email protected] --- Single GTX 980 --- P19164

3Dmark using default settings in all benchmarks.

Verification link - http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9097712
CPU-Z Verification Link - http://valid.x86.fr/izpibx (the voltage shows a tad diff, since it's live when I took the screenshot below)

For good measure Fire Strike - http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5042810
3Dmark Vantage - http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/5176800
3Dmark2006 - http://www.3dmark.com/3dm06/17696308
3Dmark Ice Storm - http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4972328
3Dmark - Sky Diver - http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4972782
3Dmark - Cloud Gate - http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4985164


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBaron*
> 
> New entry.. with coolish water
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheBaron --- 3960x @ 5.3 --- 980 Strix @ 1740/2098 --- P21720
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9124474




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Viking396*
> 
> Viking396 --- [email protected] --- Single GTX 980 --- P19164
> 
> 3Dmark using default settings in all benchmarks.
> 
> Verification link - http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9097712
> CPU-Z Verification Link - http://valid.x86.fr/izpibx (the voltage shows a tad diff, since it's live when I took the screenshot below)
> 
> For good measure Fire Strike - http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5042810
> 3Dmark Vantage - http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/5176800
> 3Dmark2006 - http://www.3dmark.com/3dm06/17696308
> 3Dmark Ice Storm - http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4972328
> 3Dmark - Sky Diver - http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4972782
> 3Dmark - Cloud Gate - http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4985164
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



















You may be interested in HWBot.org and joining the OCN team there...


----------



## Viking396

I'll check it out, thanks.


----------



## Levys

Hi there, first time posting a 3Dmark 11 score, hope it counts.
If so I'm be pushing this baby a little harder, she still got some juice left in that









Fx 8350 +R9 290 on watter + 16Gb AMD R9 2400Mhz ram on Crosshair v formula -z


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9132660


----------



## meaantje

hahah









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9148728


----------



## Viking396

Well, I just bought another Classified GTX 980 and a 4th Intel 730 series SSD to add to the RAID0 array, things are about to get faster...


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levys*
> 
> Hi there, first time posting a 3Dmark 11 score, hope it counts.
> If so I'm be pushing this baby a little harder, she still got some juice left in that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fx 8350 +R9 290 on watter + 16Gb AMD R9 2400Mhz ram on Crosshair v formula -z
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9132660




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meaantje*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hahah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9148728


----------



## Joa3d43

...update please for 1x GPU









*Joa3d43* -- 5960x / 4750 / DDR4 3250 -- 1x 980 Classified -- *SCORE 24405*

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9150935


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...update please for 1x GPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Joa3d43* -- 5960x / 4750 / DDR4 3250 -- 1x 980 Classified -- *SCORE 24405*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9150935
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



















Single GPU

dhenzjhen i7-5960X GTX 980 P25930 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9048051

Joa3d43 i7-5960X GTX 980 P24405 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9005332


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

I would LOVE to have 3d Mark enabled in Steam, without the stupid demo's. I have paid for 3D mark 11 and it gives me a code and I even tried linking it to steam, but I am getting No way to get them game other than the demo. Does anyone know how to unlock the steam version without paying for it again?


----------



## hotrod717

hotrod717 3930K - 5.3 - 290xl - 1298/1606 -
P20244
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9152481


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Hiatus is complete.. New entry, Tri SLI.

Scarlet-Tech - i7-5960x @4.54 - 3 x 780Ti Classified - 1215/1875 - P34486



The results were disappointing, until I realizes they are... Over 9000!!!!!!.... points higher than my last best run... Time to switch over to the overclocking BIOS rather than the stock bios.. Updates inbound.

*already updating again.. lol.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> hotrod717 3930K - 5.3 - 290xl - 1298/1606 - P20244
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9152481




















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> Hiatus is complete.. New entry, Tri SLI.
> 
> Scarlet-Tech - i7-5960x @4.54 - 3 x 780Ti Classified - 1215/1875 - P34486
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The results were disappointing, until I realizes they are... Over 9000!!!!!!.... points higher than my last best run... Time to switch over to the overclocking BIOS rather than the stock bios.. Updates inbound.
> 
> *already updating again.. lol.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Well done you two


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Fire in the hole!!!!

Scarlet-Tech - i7 5960x @ 4.556 - Dual 780Ti Classified 1241/1900 - 28600

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9153164



*updated thrice...

Can not get good FPS at all with the overclocking bios switch, so I will try it later this weekend. Not happy with these results at all.

Time for a single card run.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Scarlet-Tech - i7-5960x @ 4.556 - Single 780Ti Classified 1240/1913 - 18196

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9153364



Not happy, but temps are getting a little bit higher, and my score is slowly going up as well.. Gotta give it a little more of a push for one of those top 30 slots, lol.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Well done you two


Thanks Bud! Getting this chip to 5.3 has helped. I'm just on your heals at the bot.







Until I dice the the 4790K


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> Fire in the hole!!!!
> 
> Scarlet-Tech - i7 5960x @ 4.556 - Dual 780Ti Classified 1241/1900 - 28600
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9153164
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *updated thrice...
> 
> Can not get good FPS at all with the overclocking bios switch, so I will try it later this weekend. Not happy with these results at all.
> 
> Time for a single card run.




















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> Scarlet-Tech - i7-5960x @ 4.556 - Single 780Ti Classified 1240/1913 - 18196
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9153364
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not happy, but temps are getting a little bit higher, and my score is slowly going up as well.. Gotta give it a little more of a push for one of those top 30 slots, lol.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Changed Precision back to 4.2.1 and gained 200 points with the same settings. Time to overclock these cards and go for good scores finally.

Scarlet-Tech - i7-5960x @4.556 - Tri Ti Classified - 35088

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9161777


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> Changed Precision back to 4.2.1 and gained 200 points with the same settings. Time to overclock these cards and go for good scores finally.
> 
> Scarlet-Tech - i7-5960x @4.556 - Tri Ti Classified - 35088
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9161777
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


I need 220v Outlets. I can't seem to push further, even with 2 PSUs at this point. Give me an hour to see if I can pull anything else out before the next update. 

Scarlet-Tech - i7-5960x @4.589 - Tri Ti Classified - 35877

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9162171



This one says Time Measurement Data not available.. What does that mean? I won't submit it until I know what that means... I have two runs that did it in a row, and not sure how to fix that.

Scarlet-Tech - i7-5960x @4.589 - Tri Ti Classified 1319/1900 - 36148

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9162087


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> I need 220v Outlets. I can't seem to push further, even with 2 PSUs at this point. Give me an hour to see if I can pull anything else out before the next update.
> 
> Scarlet-Tech - i7-5960x @4.589 - Tri Ti Classified - 35877
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9162171
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one says Time Measurement Data not available.. What does that mean? I won't submit it until I know what that means... I have two runs that did it in a row, and not sure how to fix that.
> 
> Scarlet-Tech - i7-5960x @4.589 - Tri Ti Classified 1319/1900 - 36148
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9162087
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


"not available" is ok. "Inaccurate" would be a problem for a win 8 system.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> "not available" is ok. "Inaccurate" would be a problem for a win 8 system.


Win 7 Ultimate, but this is the first time I have ever seen this. Any idea what is causing it? I want it to go away, lol.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> Win 7 Ultimate, but this is the first time I have ever seen this. Any idea what is causing it? I want it to go away, lol.


...usually means that you're near the top OC and starting to get some minor errors - have to check whether it is GPU or VRAM related...run again with 20 MHz less on each and see if the time measurement item persists...not sure if Futuiuremark HOF rankings would accept it or not, btw


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...usually means that you're near the top OC and starting to get some minor errors - have to check whether it is GPU or VRAM related...run again with 20 MHz less on each and see if the time measurement item persists...not sure if Futuiuremark HOF rankings would accept it or not, btw


I restarted the PC, and ran other benchmarks, but this is the only one that reported it. I am guessing, like you said, it was the top of the GPU. I stop seeing returns on VRAM after +250-300 so I stop pushing it higher. I appreciate the help, and will remember that if it does that again, to back off a little lol.

This is the only benchmark that does that. With others, I can get to the 1392-1405 cap on the cards. With Catzilla, I can run a 1431 (highest clock I have ever shown) but it artifacts in the Raymarch test and I get negative return on points. This test was at 1319mhz. I will try it again later, when the temperature is in the single digits again.

It definitely didn't show in the HOF.

*Edit*

Oh.. well.. FireStrike Extreme is in a panic now: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3575422



I was expected it to say Unapproved Driver, but to get this at full stock settings on CPU and GPU...


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> I restarted the PC, and ran other benchmarks, but this is the only one that reported it. I am guessing, like you said, it was the top of the GPU. I stop seeing returns on VRAM after +250-300 so I stop pushing it higher. I appreciate the help, and will remember that if it does that again, to back off a little lol.
> 
> This is the only benchmark that does that. With others, I can get to the 1392-1405 cap on the cards. With Catzilla, I can run a 1431 (highest clock I have ever shown) but it artifacts in the Raymarch test and I get negative return on points. This test was at 1319mhz. I will try it again later, when the temperature is in the single digits again.
> 
> It definitely didn't show in the HOF.
> 
> *Edit*
> 
> Oh.. well.. FireStrike Extreme is in a panic now: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3575422
> 
> 
> 
> I was expected it to say Unapproved Driver, but to get this at full stock settings on CPU and GPU...


...I hate that notification, seen it myself on rare occasions...was that Win 8 / 8.1 ? ...not to send you off on a wild goose chase, but it could also be related to tight main system RAM


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...I hate that notification, seen it myself on rare occasions...was that Win 8 / 8.1 ? ...not to send you off on a wild goose chase, but it could also be related to tight main system RAM


I am on 7 Ultimate. I have never felt the need to pay for 8.1 lol and I refuse to download any software without paying...

I am pretty sure the Ram is still at xmp timings and speed, but I can verify that in a little bit.

I am fine with wild goose chase, as long as everything is working well in the end.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> I need 220v Outlets. I can't seem to push further, even with 2 PSUs at this point. Give me an hour to see if I can pull anything else out before the next update.
> 
> This one says Time Measurement Data not available.. What does that mean? I won't submit it until I know what that means... I have two runs that did it in a row, and not sure how to fix that.
> 
> Scarlet-Tech - i7-5960x @4.589 - Tri Ti Classified 1319/1900 - 36148
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9162087
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## cssorkinman

cssorkinman FX8350 at 4.9ghz single MSI 290X lightning at 1198/1606 p15437 3dmarks

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9177698


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> cssorkinman FX8350 at 4.9ghz single MSI 290X lightning at 1198/1606 p15437 3dmarks
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9177698
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy -- [email protected] --- 3 GTX 980 Strix -- 39418

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9201845


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy -- [email protected] --- 3 GTX 980 Strix -- 39418
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9201845



















Triple GPU

Joa3d43 i7-5960X GTX 980 P43412 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9113729

7uly1 i7-5960X GTX 980 P41446 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8985075

*Jpmboy i7-5960X GTX 980 P39418 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9201845*


----------



## lilchronic

Lilchronic - 5820k @ 4.5Ghz - GTX 780Ti sli @ 1254 / 1850 - P25231
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9203368


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Lilchronic - 5820k @ 4.5Ghz - GTX 780Ti sli @ 1254 / 1850 - P25231
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9203368
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## TheBaron

Update Please

TheBaron --- 3960x @ 5.3 --- 980 Strix @ 1750/2153 --- P21978

RE5+5960X on the way..











http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9205464


----------



## marc0053

marc0053 i7 5960x @ 4.9 GHz - GTX 980 Strix @ 1816MHz - 2203 MHz Score = 24582
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9250029


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBaron*
> 
> Update Please
> 
> TheBaron --- 3960x @ 5.3 --- 980 Strix @ 1750/2153 --- P21978
> 
> RE5+5960X on the way..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9205464




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> marc0053 i7 5960x @ 4.9 GHz - GTX 980 Strix @ 1816MHz - 2203 MHz Score = 24582
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9250029



















Single GPU

dhenzjhen i7-5960X GTX 980 P25930 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9048051

*marc0053 i7-5960X GTX 980 P24582 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9250029*

Joa3d43 i7-5960X GTX 980 P24405 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9005332


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> marc0053 i7 5960x @ 4.9 GHz - GTX 980 Strix @ 1816MHz - 2203 MHz Score = 24582
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9250029


Nice CPU you found there marc0053! My 5960X won't do 4.8 at any voltage.


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Nice CPU you found there marc0053! My 5960X won't do 4.8 at any voltage.


Thanks Jpmboy








It took me a total of 7x retail i7 5960x to get this one good overclocker.


----------



## centvalny

centvalny -- [email protected] -- Matrix GTX980 @ 1634/9000 -- P23575

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9253726

http://imgur.com/NszCDct


----------



## centvalny

Update with Matrix card #1

centvalny -- [email protected] -- Matrix GTX980 @ 1758/9000 -- P24677

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9254530

http://imgur.com/05sffQJ


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *centvalny*
> 
> Update with Matrix card #1
> 
> centvalny -- [email protected] -- Matrix GTX980 @ 1758/9000 -- P24677
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9254530
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/05sffQJ



























Single GPU

dhenzjhen i7-5960X GTX 980 P25930 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9048051

*centvalny i7-5960X GTX 980 P24677 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9254530*

marc0053 i7-5960X GTX 980 P24582 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9250029


----------



## hotrod717

hotrod717 3930k @ 5500 - 290xL 1326/1598 - P 20563


----------



## centvalny

Update again..25K next

centvalny -- [email protected] -- Matrix GTX980 @ 1777/9000 -- P24985

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9280403

http://imgur.com/aPxmn1T


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> hotrod717 3930k @ 5500 - 290xL 1326/1598 - P 20563
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


No link provided....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *centvalny*
> 
> Update again..25K next
> 
> centvalny -- [email protected] -- Matrix GTX980 @ 1777/9000 -- P24985
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9280403
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/aPxmn1T


Single GPU

















centvalny i7-5960X GTX 980 P24985 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9280403


----------



## Joa3d43

...update please









Joa3d43 -- 5960X @ 5104 (D.I) -- 1x 980 Classified 1700 / 2225 -- SCORE 24480

GPU water cooled, GPU speed nominal tab

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9290954


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...update please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joa3d43 -- 5960X @ 5104 (D.I) -- 1x 980 Classified 1700 / 2225 -- SCORE 24480
> 
> GPU water cooled, GPU speed nominal tab
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9290954
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## mirzet1976

mirzet1976 --- FX8320 @5.1ghz --- R9 290 1300/1625mhz --- P14464

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9293412


----------



## fishingfanatic

Awesome scores!!! What are you guys using to adjust the gpu voltage. Tried Afterburner, can get to 25% over on power, after that, no more adjustment. I'm thinking I might need to update it.

I'm not even getting to 1500 on the core. Might try backing off the memory to try a higher core.

FF


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fishingfanatic*
> 
> Awesome scores!!! What are you guys using to adjust the gpu voltage. Tried Afterburner, can get to 25% over on power, after that, no more adjustment. I'm thinking I might need to update it.
> 
> I'm not even getting to 1500 on the core. Might try backing off the memory to try a higher core.
> 
> FF


...depends on the card maker...mine are EVGA, and there's the EVBot and/or the 'Classy Tool' to adjust GPU voltage and other vars...Asus has a similar software voltage tool in its Strix Bios zip folder (I was actually running Strix Bios on my 3rd EVGA above to test out Strix 980_89.rom / VRAM @ 2225).


----------



## Vici0us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fishingfanatic*
> 
> Awesome scores!!! What are you guys using to adjust the gpu voltage. Tried Afterburner, can get to 25% over on power, after that, no more adjustment. I'm thinking I might need to update it.
> 
> I'm not even getting to 1500 on the core. Might try backing off the memory to try a higher core.
> 
> FF


OC the core first, once it's stable OC the memory.


----------



## Nafu

Nafu --- Core i5 3570K @4.8ghz --- Sapphire 7950 @1240/1700mhz --- P11158


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nafu*
> 
> Nafu --- Core i5 3570K @4.8ghz --- Sapphire 7950 @1240/1700mhz --- P11158
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Do you have the URL for this score?


----------



## Nafu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Do you have the URL for this score?


Yup

here it is http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9280986


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nafu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Do you have the URL for this score?
> 
> 
> 
> Yup
> 
> here it is http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9280986
Click to expand...


----------



## mirzet1976

What is wrong with my screenshot http://www.overclock.net/t/1361939/top-30-3dmark11-scores-for-single-dual-tri-quad/3130#post_23417976


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirzet1976*
> 
> mirzet1976 --- FX8320 @5.1ghz --- R9 290 1300/1625mhz --- P14464
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9293412
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




























No idea why you'd think something was wrong with your screenshot. You just got missed at the bottom of the page. Got no notification for your post, but did for Nafu.


----------



## mirzet1976

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No idea why you'd think something was wrong with your screenshot. You just got missed at the bottom of the page. Got no notification for your post, but did for Nafu.


Thank you, I thought that something was not as a rule from the first thread


----------



## Spectre-

got a new toy from the green team

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9346136


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> got a new toy from the green team
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9346136


----------



## Joa3d43

....update please









Joa3d43 -- 5960x @ 5GHz -- 1x 980 Classified 1784 / 2175 -- SCORE 24979

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9375576


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ....update please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joa3d43 -- 5960x @ 5GHz -- 1x 980 Classified 1784 / 2175 -- SCORE 24979
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9375576
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



















Single GPU

dhenzjhen i7-5960X GTX 980 P25930 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9048051

centvalny i7-5960X GTX 980 P24985 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9280403

Joa3d43 i7-5960X GTX 980 P24979 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9375576


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy --- [email protected] -- GTX 980 strix --- 22536

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9379563
hitting 48C with only 1.39V on this one card, think I need to pull the tri sli block apart and remount this one... runs 5-8C hotter than the other two.


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy --- [email protected] -- GTX 980 strix --- 22536
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9379563
> hitting 48C with only 1.39V on this one card, think I need to pull the tri sli block apart and remount this one... runs 5-8C hotter than the other two.


You should try on windows 7 and that should give you a nice boost in score. I have a dedicated 60 GB SSD with windows 7 skimmed down with no updates.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy --- [email protected] -- GTX 980 strix --- 22536
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9379563
> hitting 48C with only 1.39V on this one card, think I need to pull the tri sli block apart and remount this one... runs 5-8C hotter than the other two.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> You should try on windows 7 and that should give you a nice boost in score. I have a dedicated 60 GB SSD with windows 7 skimmed down with no updates.


yeah, i should, but too much of a pain. I'm more limited by the block mount on the card in slot 1...


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah, i should, but too much of a pain. I'm more limited by the block mount on the card in slot 1...


...you're right, temps are critical and should be lower, especially if you're using your chiller (my last run above was w/ GPU on water, but w/ peak temp at no more than 25 c). I noticed that sometimes, it can even be a touch of an 'overtightened' water block > not to the point of breaking anything but enough to squeeze some of the TIM out to one side a bit....


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> You should try on windows 7 and that should give you a nice boost in score. I have a dedicated 60 GB SSD with windows 7 skimmed down with no updates.


not that I'm gonna catch your score, but funny thing is, every score above mine on the HOF single card is win7.









I've never run a special bench OS, all controller software etc running... I have a 128 ssd laying around somewhere. Any pointers on triming w7 for benchmarking?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...you're right, temps are critical and should be lower, especially if you're using your chiller (my last run above was w/ GPU on water, but w/ peak temp at no more than 25 c). I noticed that sometimes, it can even be a touch of an 'overtightened' water block > not to the point of breaking anything but enough to squeeze some of the TIM out to one side a bit....


This is one thing I do not like about pretty backplates like i put on these strix... no access to gpu screws. Wasn't using the chiller - it's only looped in during summer - it's the mount. Will disassemble the bridge after the 980 KPE gets here.








Cold side of the loop was 17C at start of the bench. card in slot 3 only hits 38C at the same voltage.http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9384036


----------



## Kimir

Geez I've something off with 3D11 here, my physics score is horrible from what it used to be








best score to date
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8838811
today try with different nv inspector optimization
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9387582
where did my 1000pts goes, huh?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Geez I've something off with 3D11 here, my physics score is horrible from what it used to be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> best score to date
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8838811
> today try with different nv inspector optimization
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9387582
> where did my 1000pts goes, huh?


What are you doing with C-states? I noticed I was having issues with Haswell-E with any state enabled in this bench.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> -snip-
> 
> This is one thing I do not like about pretty backplates like i put on these strix... no access to gpu screws. Wasn't using the chiller - it's only looped in during summer - it's the moun*t. Will disassemble the bridge* *after the 980 KPE gets here*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cold side of the loop was 17C at start of the bench. card in slot 3 only hits 38C at the same voltage.http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9384036


...hope it works; a good mount / TIM contact can be worth an extra 30 - 50 MHz at the same voltage. ...my 980 KPE will probably arrive a bit later (Newegg Canada, eh ?!), but I'm ready for it... just got this new cooling toy (weighs a ton







) ...'learning the best insulation tricks on an older 670 for now, before I try it on the newer / more expensive GPUs











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Geez I've something off with 3D11 here, my physics score is horrible from what it used to be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> best score to date
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8838811
> today try with different nv inspector optimization
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9387582
> where did my 1000pts goes, huh?


...you may want to reload your old GPU driver you used for your 1st run you posted just to confirm / compare; I know that NVidia drivers usually get me a much higher physics score (1000pts +) than an identical setup w/ AMD, but may be this time around, you had some additional items checked off when loading the NVidia driver (shawdowplay, geforce experience etc ?!)


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> What are you doing with C-states? I noticed I was having issues with Haswell-E with any state enabled in this bench.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...you may want to reload your old GPU driver you used for your 1st run you posted just to confirm / compare; I know that NVidia drivers usually get me a much higher physics score (1000pts +) than an identical setup w/ AMD, but may be this time around, you had some additional items checked off when loading the NVidia driver (shawdowplay, geforce experience etc ?!)


Didn't touch the C-states in long time lol. The only differences between both are indeed the graphic driver, the nv inspector tweak and more importantly, the secondary timing on my memory, which could lead into a loss of some point because I've put them back to auto while trying to pinpoint the issue I had with MemTest giving me errors in one instance after 400%. I worked that around by changing from 1.65v to 1.67v to pass 600+%, but didn't tried back with tight secondary.

Not gonna rollback to older driver, not feeling like it on my daily setup. Especially since all is fine in games and Firestrike.
I might finally make a fresh win7 and win8 instal this weekend to make those "bench SSDs" I've been wanting to make since a while lol. And with that I could try 2800C9 without fear of corrupting my daily windows.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> n
> 
> Didn't touch the C-states in long time lol. The only differences between both are indeed the graphic driver, the nv inspector tweak and more importantly, the secondary timing on my memory, which could lead into a loss of some point because I've put them back to auto while trying to pinpoint the issue I had with MemTest giving me errors in one instance after 400%. I worked that around by changing from 1.65v to 1.67v to pass 600+%, but didn't tried back with tight secondary.
> 
> Not gonna rollback to older driver, not feeling like it on my daily setup. Especially since all is fine in games and Firestrike.
> I might finally make a fresh win7 and win8 instal this weekend to make those "bench SSDs" I've been wanting to make since a while lol. And with that I could try 2800C9 without fear of corrupting my daily windows.


For the sake of science, do a physics run without SLI. I bet you a penny it's higher.


----------



## alancsalt

Only a penny?


----------



## Kimir

I'll do that when I get home, for science, you monster.


----------



## Silent Scone

Money is in the eye of the beholder

And other phrases that don't exist. It's only because the last few driver builds for me on my setup I've incurred a 1,000 point penalty with SLI on physics score


----------



## Jpmboy

The new NV drivers are doing something funny with MK11 physics... 1 card - ~22K. 2 cards ~ 20K, 3 cards ~ 19K .. wth??
Fire strike is not doing this.


----------



## Joa3d43

^^ noticed that as well a few days ago; must be some sort of increased off-loading to the CPU / PCIe


----------



## Kimir

Well, yep that driver is just bad for sli setup.

sli run right before I disabled it:
Physics Score 15634
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9393444

and single card:
Physics Score 16612
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9393457
welcome back 1000pts on physics score, sigh.


----------



## Mydog

Update

Mydog -- 5960X @ 5 GHz -- GTX 980 Classy 1569/2104 MHz -- 22681

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9398132


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Update
> 
> Mydog -- 5960X @ 5 GHz -- GTX 980 Classy 1569/2104 MHz -- 22681
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9398132
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy -- [email protected] -- 3 GTX 980 Strix -- 41672

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9398268

W7 and different driver...


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy -- [email protected] -- 1 GTX 980 strix -- 22733

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9384036

(forgot to post this one.. will see if w7 makes a difference)

'Dog - put the pedal to that classy!


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy -- [email protected] -- 2 GTX 980 Strix -- 34859

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9398389


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy -- [email protected] -- 1 GTX 980 strix -- 22733
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9384036
> 
> (forgot to post this one.. will see if w7 makes a difference)
> 
> 'Dog - put the pedal to that classy!


Nice one 'boy', can't get this classy to do much more on air even with -5 C air blowing strait at it


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy -- [email protected] -- 3 GTX 980 Strix -- 41672
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9398268
> 
> W7 and different driver...



















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy -- [email protected] -- 2 GTX 980 Strix -- 34859
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9398389




















Dual GPU

Joa3d43 i7-5960X GTX 980 P36239 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9086539

Jpmboy i7-5960X GTX 980 P34859 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9398389

7uly1 i7-5960X GTX 980 P34602 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8976783

Triple GPU

Joa3d43 i7-5960X GTX 980 P43412 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9113729

Jpmboy i7-5960X GTX 980 P41672 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9398268

7uly1 i7-5960X GTX 980 P41446 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8985075

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy -- [email protected] -- 1 GTX 980 strix -- 22733
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9384036
> 
> (forgot to post this one.. will see if w7 makes a difference)
> 
> 'Dog - put the pedal to that classy!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Nice one 'boy', can't get this classy to do much more on air even with -5 C air blowing strait at it


eh, still a good score







and probably didn't even get warm.


----------



## ITF1

ITF1-- [email protected] -- 2 GTX 980 Poseidon -- 27382
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9402549


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ITF1*
> 
> ITF1-- [email protected] -- 2 GTX 980 Poseidon -- 27382
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9402549
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## TheBaron

Update! With new Chip.

TheBaron --- 5960x @ 4.9 --- 980 Strix @ 1740/2179 --- P23659



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9406290


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBaron*
> 
> Update! With new Chip.
> 
> TheBaron --- 5960x @ 4.9 --- 980 Strix @ 1740/2179 --- P23659
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9406290


----------



## cssorkinman

cssorkinman 960T @ 4.6ghz MSI 990FXA GD-80 custom loop 290X @ 1213 core 1649 memory, stock cooling - score 12960

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9407308


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> cssorkinman 960T @ 4.6ghz MSI 990FXA GD-80 custom loop 290X @ 1213 core 1649 memory, stock cooling - score 12960
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9407308
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy -- [email protected] -- 1x GTX 980 Strix -- 23066

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9409372

trying each card separately. Do you guys think it is really best to unplug the other two or jus switch off the PCIE lane (as I've been doing)?


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy -- [email protected] -- 1x GTX 980 Strix -- 23066
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9409372
> 
> trying each card separately. Do you guys think it is really best to unplug the other two or jus switch off the PCIE lane (as I've been doing)?


Great score Jpmboy
I personally removed the extra cards so they don't occupy any bandwidth and to make sure the single gpu is 16x @ 3.0


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Great score Jpmboy
> I personally removed the extra cards so they don't occupy any bandwidth and to make sure the single gpu is 16x @ 3.0


lol - probably should... I did pull my M.2 W8.1 drive and load up a W7 raid 0 just for this benchmark!


----------



## Kimir

Remove the cards? Na, there are switches for that, you can unplug the power cables too.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy -- [email protected] -- 1x GTX 980 Strix -- 23066
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9409372
> 
> trying each card separately. Do you guys think it is really best to unplug the other two or jus switch off the PCIE lane (as I've been doing)?


----------



## marc0053

I was running dual titans a while back and noticed an improved score when physically removing the 2nd card for single card benches even more than simply switching off the 2nd card and removing the power cables. But that was 3 years ago on a RIVE and maybe the new RVE changed a bit


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> I was running dual titans a while back and noticed an improved score when physically removing the 2nd card for single card benches even more than simply switching off the 2nd card and removing the power cables. But that was 3 years ago on a RIVE and maybe the new RVE changed a bit


Does Nvidia have anything like AMD's ULPS which completely turns off the second card?


----------



## fishingfanatic

Sweet score there bud!.









FF







:


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Does Nvidia have anything like AMD's ULPS which completely turns off the second card?


no, but the rampage V has PCIE lane switches.


----------



## Kimir

Damnit, tested the new driver to see if the physics bug was still there, and it is. Back to 347.09, same...
Okey, back to 344 branch. rofl

edit;
That one, not buggy.

Kimir -- [email protected] --- 2x 780Ti [email protected]/1900 --- P27845
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9418202


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Damnit, tested the new driver to see if the physics bug was still there, and it is. Back to 347.09, same...
> Okey, back to 344 branch. rofl
> 
> edit;
> That one, not buggy.
> 
> Kimir -- [email protected] --- 2x 780Ti [email protected]/1900 --- P27845
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9418202


yeah, i had to roll back to 4475 too, with more than one card.
Nice score !!


----------



## Kimir

Daily clock







Still didn't took the time to make bench SSDs and open the window to freeze in my room, hitting 42°c, this is too much already lol


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Damnit, tested the new driver to see if the physics bug was still there, and it is. Back to 347.09, same...
> Okey, back to 344 branch. rofl
> 
> edit;
> That one, not buggy.
> 
> Kimir -- [email protected] --- 2x 780Ti [email protected]/1900 --- P27845
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9418202


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


Thanks, still missing the KPE after 780Ti in there tho


----------



## Dwofzz

Hi guys I was just wondering if this is a low 3dm11 score for a 4.8 GHz 3930k C2 chip : http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9423057

14324p seems low.. I've seen guys getting almost 16k.. so whats is up?


----------



## alancsalt

Your 32GB of ram is not running optimally?


----------



## Dwofzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Your 32GB of ram is not running optimally?


I don't know about that.. this is the same system with only 16 gb of ram : http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9357680


----------



## alancsalt

This is a 3930K at 4.92GHz with 16GB of RAM at 2133MHz

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6845582


----------



## Dwofzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> This is a 3930K at 4.92GHz with 16GB of RAM at 2133MHz
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6845582


hmm maybe it's the motherboard?


----------



## Dwofzz

I'll get 15104 with 16gb 2133 ( CL 9-11-10-28 160 T1 1.65v ) and 5 GHz..


----------



## alancsalt

9-11-10-27 1T Not timings either ...

Rampage IV Extreme I was using....


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dwofzz*
> 
> hmm maybe it's the motherboard?


wuth that driver series, sli is loosing points with each additional card, it seems. drop back to 4475 and see if the physics score increases (like 1000 pts).


----------



## Dwofzz

9-10-10-27 140 T1 didn't help either.. I'm going to pick up my olderish Dominator GT set and run 9-10-9-27 143 T1 2133 mhz and se what happenes.

drop back to 4475 and see if the physics score increases.. ? 4475 of what driver?


----------



## Kimir

Nvidia driver version 344.75.
Anything 347.xx will decrease your physics score by 1000 points every single card you add (1000 in 2 way, 2000 in 3 way, 3000 is 4 way SLI). This issue is only seen on 3Dmark11, not on Firestrike.


----------



## Dwofzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Nvidia driver version 344.75.
> Anything 347.xx will decrease your physics score by 1000 points every single card you add (1000 in 2 way, 2000 in 3 way, 3000 is 4 way SLI). This issue is only seen on 3Dmark11, not on Firestrike.


I will trye this along with the dominators!


----------



## Dwofzz

I'll guess it was the Nvidia drivers.. with dual channels 2133 ( 9-10-9-27 T1 143 1.68v and 4.8 GHz ) I got 14156p so I I'll get 2 more dominators and run quad channels as I'm supposed to do.. then I'm guessing 15500 - 16k P with 344.75

I got 13704p with the 347.52 drivers with the dominators in 2 channels and 13600 ~ with 2 channels G.skill Triden x.

P.S all scores are the Physics alone, total score is 23500P ~


----------



## TheBaron

Update.

TheBaron -- 5960x @ 4.9 -- 980 Strix @ 1768/2153 -- P23932

Strix with Matrix bios 1768 @ 1,6v vrm temps ~20c should I go further











www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9441719
www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9441598


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBaron*
> 
> Update.
> 
> TheBaron -- 5960x @ 4.9 -- 980 Strix @ 1768/2153 -- P23932
> 
> Strix with Matrix bios 1768 @ 1,6v vrm temps ~20c should I go further
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9441719
> www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9441598


how you manage -20c vrm with dry ice?


----------



## Kimir

Not -20°c, ~20°c. Around/± 20°c


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Not -20°c, ~20°c. Around/± 20°c


ahh my bad but even 20° seems very low


----------



## TheBaron

Exactly


----------



## TheBaron

Last post I was referring to Kimir. 20c with water temp -5c


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBaron*
> 
> Last post I was referring to Kimir. 20c with water temp -5c


so you used dry ice?


----------



## TheBaron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> so you used dry ice?


No Dry Ice, just cold weather. Last night -8C here


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBaron*
> 
> No Dry Ice, just cold weather. Last night -8C here


i see now, your set up for the vrms looks very creative i might try


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBaron*
> 
> Update.
> 
> TheBaron -- 5960x @ 4.9 -- 980 Strix @ 1768/2153 -- P23940
> 
> Strix with Matrix bios 1768 @ 1,6v vrm temps ~20c should I go further
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9441598


----------



## marc0053

Currently trying to run my pc outside in -27C temps but having issues with pc turning off before post....
I think I reached the limit for ambient cold for a full rig...lol
This is the coldest temp I've seen in the last 4 years here in Ontario.
http://www.theweathernetwork.com/weather/canada/ontario/kingston


----------



## om3nz

Got a new shiny Sapphire R9 290 Vapor-X

*om3nz --- [email protected] --- R9 290 --- P15144*

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9444992


----------



## mirzet1976

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *om3nz*
> 
> Got a new shiny Sapphire R9 290 Vapor-X
> 
> *om3nz --- [email protected] --- R9 290 --- P15144*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9444992


what are your settings for memory and at what speed are your RAM

You have a bigger score than mine, so I think it is only in that the difference

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/3dm11/9293412/3dm11/9444992


----------



## om3nz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirzet1976*
> 
> what are your settings for memory and at what speed are your RAM
> 
> You have a bigger score than mine, so I think it is only in that the difference
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/3dm11/9293412/3dm11/9444992


My card was clocked at 1250MHz core and 1600MHz memory. RAM is 1866MHz CL9.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *om3nz*
> 
> Got a new shiny Sapphire R9 290 Vapor-X
> 
> *om3nz --- [email protected] --- R9 290 --- P15144*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9444992
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## magnek

Can't believe there's not a single entry for the 970. Guess 970 owners got _really_ discouraged after the 3.5GB vram fiasco







Anyways here's mine

*magnek -- 4930K @ 4.6GHz -- 970 G1 Gaming SLI -- P24631*



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9451607

Btw you can ignore what GPU-Z says about the boost clock, not even remotely accurate lol. Actual clocks during the benchmark as displayed on OSD was 1616 core 8002 mem.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> Can't believe there's not a single entry for the 970. Guess 970 owners got _really_ discouraged after the 3.5GB vram fiasco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways here's mine
> 
> *magnek -- 4930K @ 4.6GHz -- 970 G1 Gaming SLI -- P24631*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9451607
> 
> Btw you can ignore what GPU-Z says about the boost clock, not even remotely accurate lol. Actual clocks during the benchmark as displayed on OSD was 1616 core 8002 mem.


----------



## Mydog

Update

Mydog -- 5960X @ 5.1 GHz -- GTX 980 Classy 1651/2153 MHz -- 23193

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9470579



Now look at that Physics score


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Update
> 
> Mydog -- 5960X @ 5.1 GHz -- GTX 980 Classy 1651/2153 MHz -- 23193
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9470579
> 
> 
> 
> Now look at that Physics score


CENTER]
























[/CENTER]

As usual, when physics goes up, combined comes down .....


----------



## Kimir

Kimir --- 4930K @ 4.8Ghz --- 980 KPE 1555/2100Mhz --- P20969
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9469417

Hard to fight against those 8 cores monster huh.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Kimir --- 4930K @ 4.8Ghz --- 980 KPE 1555/2100Mhz --- P20969
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9469417
> 
> Hard to fight against those 8 cores monster huh.




























Then set your sights on The Baron?


----------



## Kimir

He is in another league than me in therm of cooling but I've my sight on his score for sure.








We'll see what the 980 KPE can do when I put it on water... I'm still debating whether I get an uni block or wait for the full cover block.


----------



## Dwofzz

Dwofzz --- 3930K 4.8Ghz --- 2x 780 Classy 1306/1052Mhz --- P23760


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dwofzz*
> 
> Dwofzz --- 3930K 4.8Ghz --- 2x 780 Classy 1306/1052Mhz --- P23760
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


And the URL for that would be?


----------



## Dwofzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> And the URL for that would be?


Forgot that ... stupid me


----------



## lilchronic

lilchronic - 5820k @ 4.5ghz - 780Ti sli @ 1306Mhz /1853Mhz - P27034
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9501455


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy -- [email protected] -- GTX 980 KP -- 23493

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9500248
Anyone know why W8.1 does so poorly on this bench, but really well with Fire Strike? (especially W8 for FS)?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy -- [email protected] -- GTX 980 KP -- 23493
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9500248
> Anyone know why W8.1 does so poorly on this bench, but really well with Fire Strike? (especially W8 for FS)?



















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> lilchronic - 5820k @ 4.5ghz - 780Ti sli @ 1306Mhz /1853Mhz - P27034
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9501455
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


woops........... accidentally put 5.5ghz for cpu


----------



## alancsalt

Fixed.


----------



## ultraex2003

ultraex2003

[email protected]

[email protected] 1241/1495---P18058

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9117320


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ultraex2003*
> 
> [email protected] [email protected] 1241/1495---P18058
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9117320
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Jpmboy

Unfortunately, Win8.1 borked this bench's physics.


----------



## Kimir

Is win8 any better than 8.1 on that matter? I goes to win 8.1 updated iso for my bench ssd, I saw a slight improvement on firestrike combined compared to win7, but like you said, it kills physics score in 3d11.


----------



## fishingfanatic

I had problems with win 8 so I went back to 7. I have 8.1 on a disc but haven't used it at all.

I really dislike their platform.

FF


----------



## Jpmboy

I actually like w8.1 (no tiles tho). It's much better with 4K scaling, etc. W8.1 (and actually W8) is better for FS, but W7 is def preferred for MK11, by a significant amount.


----------



## Joa3d43

...new entry for 2x GPU








*
Joa3d43* -- 5960X / 4.5 GHz -- 1x Asus Ares 3 / 295x2 / 1210 / 1615 -- *SCORE 30587*

...dev thing for a retailer OC project







...very nice card; probably left 20-30 MHz or so on the table for both GPU and VRAM, never mind running the CPU on mild water / 4.5G...still, a fun project and strong '295X2' sample...

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9544456


----------



## fishingfanatic

An older but still good gpu. EVGA Titan SC

fishingfanatic 5960x @ 4.069 Ghz 1196/7400.

17111

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9577478

hehehe. Forgot to check it. No image...

Ahh, it doesn't like that file...

Okay, it should work this time...











FF


----------



## opt33

need an 8 core cpu....just for benching....but then would just get trounced by ln2. also need a bios for titan x that allow higher volts than 1.224.

opt33 ....4790K @ 5.0ghz, Titan X @ 1477/1880

22106
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9590657


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy -- [email protected] -- 2 GTX TitanX -- 36038

(win 8.1 penalty.







)


----------



## fishingfanatic

Sweet score bud!!!

Those titan X cards must be awesome!









FF


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...new entry for 2x GPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Joa3d43* -- 5960X / 4.5 GHz -- 1x Asus Ares 3 / 295x2 / 1210 / 1615 -- *SCORE 30587*
> 
> ...dev thing for a retailer OC project
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...very nice card; probably left 20-30 MHz or so on the table for both GPU and VRAM, never mind running the CPU on mild water / 4.5G...still, a fun project and strong '295X2' sample...
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9544456
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fishingfanatic*
> 
> An older but still good gpu. EVGA Titan SC
> 
> fishingfanatic 5960x @ 4.069 Ghz 1196/7400.
> 
> 17111
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9577478
> 
> hehehe. Forgot to check it. No image...
> 
> Ahh, it doesn't like that file...
> 
> Okay, it should work this time...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FF




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> need an 8 core cpu....just for benching....but then would just get trounced by ln2. also need a bios for titan x that allow higher volts than 1.224.
> 
> opt33 ....4790K @ 5.0ghz, Titan X @ 1477/1880
> 
> 22106
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9590657
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy -- [email protected] -- 2 GTX TitanX -- 36038
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (win 8.1 penalty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )



















One day, you'll remember the URL...








Dual GPU

Joa3d43 i7-5960X GTX 980 P36239 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9086539

Jpmboy i7-5960X GTX Titan X P36038 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9593001

Jpmboy i7-5960X GTX 980 P34859 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9398389


----------



## Joa3d43

...welcome back Alan ! A quick update for 1x GPU , done only a few TitanX runs do far, hope to do more on the weekend

*Joa3d43* - 5960X / 4.6 GHz -- 1x Titan X / 1540 / 2006 -- 1x GPU *SCORE 27630*

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9588193


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...welcome back Alan ! A quick update for 1x GPU , done only a few TitanX runs do far, hope to do more on the weekend
> 
> *Joa3d43* - 5960X / 4.6 GHz -- 1x Titan X / 1540 / 2006 -- 1x GPU *SCORE 27630*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9588193
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




























Single GPU

Joa3d43 i7-5960X GTX Titan X P27630 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9588193

dhenzjhen i7-5960X GTX 980 P25930 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9048051

centvalny i7-5960X GTX 980 P24985 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9280403


----------



## lilchronic

lilchronic - 5820k @ 4.5Ghz - GTX 680 @1267Mhz / 1800Mhz - P12117
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9601718


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> lilchronic - 5820k @ 4.5Ghz - GTX 680 @1267Mhz / 1800Mhz - P12117
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9601718
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Joa3d43

...update please









*Joa3d43* --5960X / 5GHz -- 1x Titan X / 1558 / 2006 *SCORE 28236*

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9628534


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...update please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Joa3d43* --5960X / 5GHz -- 1x Titan X / 1558 / 2006 *SCORE 28236*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9628534




















Joa3d43 i7-5960X GTX Titan X P28236 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9628534

dhenzjhen i7-5960X GTX 980 P25930 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9048051

centvalny i7-5960X GTX 980 P24985 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9280403


----------



## Joa3d43

...noticed a typo in my sub > actual GPU speed > 1558, not 1158


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...noticed a typo in my sub > actual GPU speed > 1558, not 1158


FTFY


----------



## Mydog

Mydog -- 5960X @ 5 GHz -- GTX TitanX 1528/2055 MHz -- 27612

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9648972



Mydog -- 5960X @ 5 GHz -- GTX TitanX SLI 1534/2055 MHz -- 39463

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9649023



Edit!
I wasn't paying any attention to my water temp until I heard strange noises from the pump realizing the water temp had dropped to 1C








I thought tha was a bit strange as it's only -2C outside


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Mydog -- 5960X @ 5 GHz -- GTX TitanX 1528/2055 MHz -- 27612
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9648972
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mydog -- 5960X @ 5 GHz -- GTX TitanX SLI 1534/2055 MHz -- 39463
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9649023
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit!
> I wasn't paying any attention to my water temp until I heard strange noises from the pump realizing the water temp had dropped to 1C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought tha was a bit strange as it's only -2C outside




























Single GPU

Joa3d43 i7-5960X GTX Titan X P28236 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9628534

*Mydog i7-5960X GTX Titan X P27612 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9648972*

dhenzjhen i7-5960X GTX 980 P25930 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9048051

Dual GPU

*Mydog i7-5960X GTX Titan X P39463 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9649023*

Joa3d43 i7-5960X GTX 980 P36239 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9086539

Jpmboy i7-5960X GTX Titan X P36038 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9593001


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

*MrTOOSHORT -- [email protected] -- TITAN-X @1483MHz /2180MHz -- P23018:*



*http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9663922*


----------



## Dwofzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> *MrTOOSHORT -- [email protected] -- TITAN-X @1483MHz /2180MHz -- P23018:*
> 
> 
> 
> *http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9663922*


So 350.05 fixed the phys score bug?


----------



## Kimir

He would have to try in SLI to see if the physics bug is still there.
Is it a bug that 3Dmark11 windows show GTX 750 Ti in the GPU?


----------



## Dwofzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> He would have to try in SLI to see if the physics bug is still there.
> Is it a bug that 3Dmark11 windows show GTX 750 Ti in the GPU?


ahh yes I forgot about that, well I've tried it and the bug is still there anyways :/


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> *MrTOOSHORT -- [email protected] -- TITAN-X @1483MHz /2180MHz -- P23018:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9663922*


----------



## jdstock76

Just a curious question....

Why don't we use 3D Mark Extreme as it's more intense? Or even Firestrike for that matter? Especially with the 1440p and 4K monitors becoming more relevant?

Just curious.


----------



## fishingfanatic

Well 3DM 11 seems to be more intense than FS, at least in my experience.

I can run FS at a much higher vcore and mem setting than 3DM 11, even in performance mode.

Of course it could just be the user in my case, lol.

FF


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Just a curious question....
> 
> Why don't we use 3D Mark Extreme as it's more intense? Or even Firestrike for that matter? Especially with the 1440p and 4K monitors becoming more relevant?
> 
> Just curious.


@jdstock76

All those threads are elsewhere on OCN.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1464813/3d-mark-11-extreme-top-30

http://www.overclock.net/t/1443196/fire-strike-extreme-top-30

Any benchmark you're interested in, chuck it into the search bar.. most benchmarks are already covered.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> @jdstock76
> 
> All those threads are elsewhere on OCN.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1464813/3d-mark-11-extreme-top-30
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1443196/fire-strike-extreme-top-30
> 
> Any benchmark you're interested in, chuck it into the search bar.. most benchmarks are already covered.


Roger that!


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy -- [email protected] --- GTX Titan X -- 27245

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9649283

jpmboy -- [email protected] -- 2 GTX Titan X --- 38345

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9661747

mismatched cards.. 64 and 74 asic are just too different.


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^^ money talks,nice


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy -- [email protected] --- GTX Titan X -- 27245
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9649283
> 
> jpmboy -- [email protected] -- 2 GTX Titan X --- 38345
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9661747
> 
> mismatched cards.. 64 and 74 asic are just too different.



























Single GPU

Joa3d43 i7-5960X GTX Titan X P28236 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9628534

Mydog i7-5960X GTX Titan X P27612 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9648972

Jpmboy i7-5960X GTX Titan X P27245 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9649283
Dual GPU

Mydog i7-5960X GTX Titan X P39463 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9649023

Jpmboy i7-5960X GTX Titan X P38345 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9661747

Joa3d43 i7-5960X GTX 980 P36239 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9086539


----------



## muhd86

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9707880

can i join the club brother .


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9707880
> 
> can i join the club brother .


----------



## Nafu

Nafu -- Core i5 2500K @4.0GHz ---- 2x AMD 280X (Xfire) --- P13917



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9749685


----------



## [CyGnus]

Decided to try the AIO mod with a Enermax LiqMax II 120S and the results are great went from 80ºc to 45ºc full load, still testing OC

My 1st run with a simple oc of 1250/1650 with the G3258

3DMark 2011: 9179

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9751613


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Decided to try the AIO mod with a Enermax LiqMax II 120S and the results are great went from 80ºc to 45ºc full load, still testing OC
> 
> My 1st run with a simple oc of 1250/1650 with the G3258
> 
> 3DMark 2011: 9179
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9751613
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nafu*
> 
> Nafu -- Core i5 2500K @4.0GHz ---- 2x AMD 280X (Xfire) --- P13917
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9749685


----------



## [CyGnus]

Update:

G3258 @ 4.6GHz / R9 280X @ 1260/1750

P10257

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9758324


----------



## Nafu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Update:
> 
> G3258 @ 4.6GHz / R9 280X @ 1260/1750
> 
> P10257
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9758324


you have just a crappy cpu otheriwse you would achieve 11xxx or 12xxx range.

can you tell me your voltages at 1260 mhz core. ??? and what were your volts at 1100 and 1150mhz as well. ???

please respond. i have 280x vaporx and its kind of struggling when oc at default voltages. so wanted to get idea about voltages.


----------



## [CyGnus]

*Nafu* I have a score of 14.5k with my 4770K @ 4.7GHz







http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8826201 i just like to play (bench) with different hardware.

Here is 16k with the same CPU but with a 970 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8800894

But 10k+ with a dual core is something to be pround off









Back to the 280X for the 1260MHz core i am at 1.28v (1.35v set in asus GPU Tweak but with vdrop its around 1.28v)

I use the VGA at 1150/1600 24/7 at 1.21v

I cool the VGA with a Enermax LiqMax II 120S and a Noctua NF F12 for the VRm's i have a 80mm fan here are some pics:


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

[CyGnus], that's a fantastic GPU score for a 280x!









I was looking through my archive file for my 7970 and 3dmark11, was crappy compared to yours.


----------



## [CyGnus]

*MrTOOSHORT* Thanks I gave it a good effort, though i think i can squeeze it a bit more


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Update:
> 
> G3258 @ 4.6GHz / R9 280X @ 1260/1750
> 
> P10257
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9758324
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## WeRNothiNg

I have a new Asus STRIX GTX 980 on the way. Looking forward to updating my score.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Update....

*MRTOOSHORT -- [email protected] -- TITAN-X @1598MHz -- 24799:*



*http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9766444*


----------



## [CyGnus]

MrTOOSHORT great score but i know you can squeeze those extra 201 marks







good luck


----------



## marc0053

marc0053 i7 5960x @ 4.9 GHz - GTX Titan X 1572MHz/4130Mhz - Score = 28632

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9771135


----------



## WeRNothiNg

Would I score better letting the GTX 980 take care of physx, or using a 660 Ti dedicated to physx????


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WeRNothiNg*
> 
> Would I score better letting the GTX 980 take care of physx, or using a 660 Ti dedicated to physx????


PhysX is different from Physics. PhysX is an Nvidia gaming feature, while Physics in 3dMark based benchmarks is processed by the CPU. The only way to get a higher Physics score is to get a better CPU, or overclock what you already have, the faster your Processor, the higher Physics score you would get.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> PhysX is different from Physics. PhysX is an Nvidia gaming feature, while Physics in 3dMark based benchmarks is processed by the CPU. The only way to get a higher Physics score is to get a better CPU, or overclock what you already have, the faster your Processor, the higher Physics score you would get.


Overclock the system memory too, don't forget.


----------



## andressergio

*My Update on 2x GALAX 980HOF on Water*

[andressergio] --- I5960X @ 4.7GHz --- 2x GALAX [email protected] 1544/7900 --- P32845
*http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9779783*

http://hwbot.org/submission/2849799_andressergio_3dmark11___performance_2x_geforce_gtx_980_32845_marks






*@alancsalt can u Update please*
Thanks !!!
Sergio


----------



## andressergio

*My Update on SINGLE GALAX 980HOF on Water*

[andressergio] --- I5960X @ 4.7GHz --- 1x GALAX [email protected] 1538/8100 --- P21992
*http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9779634*

http://hwbot.org/submission/2849733_andressergio_3dmark11___performance_geforce_gtx_980_21992_marks



*@alancsalt can u Update please*
Thanks !!!
Sergio


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> MrTOOSHORT great score but i know you can squeeze those extra 201 marks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good luck


@[CyGnus] motivated me for 25000+!









UPDATE please...

*MrTOOSHORT -- 4930K @4.74GHz -- TITAN-X @1609MHz /8614MHz -- P25071:*



*http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9785242*


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> @[CyGnus] motivated me for 25000+!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UPDATE please...
> 
> *MrTOOSHORT -- 4930K @4.74GHz -- TITAN-X @1609MHz /8614MHz -- P25071:*
> 
> 
> 
> *http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9785242*


You can add that one to the sig


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> You can add that one to the sig


Yes, I stuck it in there. Nice to see the evolution on gpu power over the years.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> @[CyGnus] motivated me for 25000+!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UPDATE please...
> 
> *MrTOOSHORT -- 4930K @4.74GHz -- TITAN-X @1609MHz /8614MHz -- P25071:*
> 
> 
> 
> *http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9785242*


I knew you could do it congratz on the nice milestone


----------



## andressergio

No Updates :/


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andressergio*
> 
> No Updates :/


I'm pretty sure alancsalt is very busy atm.

He is very fast to update many threads so something must have come up in his life.

It'll get updated soon I'm sure.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> marc0053 i7 5960x @ 4.9 GHz - GTX Titan X 1572MHz/4130Mhz - Score = 28632
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9771135



























Single GPU

marc0053 i7-5960X GTX Titan X P28632 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9771135

Joa3d43 i7-5960X GTX Titan X P28236 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9628534

Mydog i7-5960X GTX Titan X P27612 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9648972

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andressergio*
> 
> *My Update on 2x GALAX 980HOF on Water*
> 
> [andressergio] --- I5960X @ 4.7GHz --- 2x GALAX [email protected] 1544/7900 --- P32845
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2849799_andressergio_3dmark11___performance_2x_geforce_gtx_980_32845_marks
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *@alancsalt can u Update please*
> Thanks !!!
> Sergio











No futuremark url was provided.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andressergio*
> 
> *My Update on SINGLE GALAX 980HOF on Water*
> 
> [andressergio] --- I5960X @ 4.7GHz --- 1x GALAX [email protected] 1538/8100 --- P21992
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2849733_andressergio_3dmark11___performance_geforce_gtx_980_21992_marks
> 
> 
> 
> *@alancsalt can u Update please*
> Thanks !!!
> Sergio











no futuremark url was provided
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> @[CyGnus] motivated me for 25000+!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UPDATE please...
> 
> *MrTOOSHORT -- 4930K @4.74GHz -- TITAN-X @1609MHz /8614MHz -- P25071:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9785242*


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Glad to see you're back Mr Salt!


----------



## techjesse

Here's my update








Techjesse -- 3930K @5.0GHz -- R9 280X x4 @1175MHz /1570MHz -- P31050 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9801489


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *techjesse*
> 
> Here's my update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Techjesse -- 3930K @5.0GHz -- R9 280X x4 @1175MHz /1570MHz -- P31050 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9801489




















Yes, sorry for the hiatus... my notifications dropped out at the same time as work got really busy. My bad.


----------



## andressergio

*@alancsalt* they are on hwbot links, i corrected already Thanks for the Update


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andressergio*
> 
> *@alancsalt* they are on hwbot links, i corrected already Thanks for the Update


I knew that, but the spreadsheet uses futuremark links, and the first page of this thread specifies a futuremark link. Sometimes I have to squint at pix to find a link, but I'd rather just be able to open a futuremark link to check and then copy it into the spreadsheet if possible.


----------



## WeRNothiNg

Anyone know where to get a version of 3dmark11 that works with Win 8.1?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WeRNothiNg*
> 
> Anyone know where to get a version of 3dmark11 that works with Win 8.1?


Here:

http://www.futuremark.com/benchmarks/3dmark11

Scroll down. Only one download exe of 3dmark 11 that works for Vista and up.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Scarlet-Tech -5960x @4.2ghz - tri 980KPE @1599mhz - P34743 - http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9805792

Not happy with this score, but I don't have sub ambient air to help me get higher scores right now.


----------



## andressergio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> I knew that, but the spreadsheet uses futuremark links, and the first page of this thread specifies a futuremark link. Sometimes I have to squint at pix to find a link, but I'd rather just be able to open a futuremark link to check and then copy it into the spreadsheet if possible.


for that i corrected them thanks bro !


----------



## WeRNothiNg

For some reason it will not install. Says it does not work with my version of windows.


----------



## alancsalt

Their FAQ says it is compatible as long as you have the latest futuremark systeminfo installed.

http://www.futuremark.com/support/3dmark11


----------



## Spectre-

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9823675

GTX 770 Classified 1320/1977 mhz
3930k @ 4.8ghz

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9824095

GTX 980 Strix 1456/1822
3930k @ 4.8

borrowed from a mate

the 980 turnt out to be a terrible overclocker


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9823675
> 
> GTX 770 Classified 1320/1977 mhz
> 3930k @ 4.8ghz
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9824095
> 
> GTX 980 Strix 1456/1822
> 3930k @ 4.8
> 
> borrowed from a mate
> 
> the 980 turnt out to be a terrible overclocker


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> ...


Did I input something wrong, or just get missed? http://www.overclock.net/t/1361939/top-30-3dmark11-scores-for-single-dual-tri-quad/3300#post_23904810


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> Scarlet-Tech -5960x @4.2ghz - tri 980KPE @1599mhz - P34743 - http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9805792
> 
> Not happy with this score, but I don't have sub ambient air to help me get higher scores right now.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Deeply missed......


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Deeply missed......


Thank you  going to give them a push soon, and try to get something better to give for updates. Not having much luck just yet.


----------



## WeRNothiNg

I have downloaded 3dmark11 more times than I care to count, from several different places. Will not install.


----------



## alancsalt

Only thing I can find:
Quote:


> The problem is that Windows 8.1 update removes the required Futuremark SystemInfo service from Windows and 3DMark cannot start the required service on startup. Please uninstall Futuremark SystemInfo, then either reinstall 3DMark or install the latest stand-alone Futuremark SystemInfo (available here) and it will correct the issue.


Should instal though, just not run.

Not a "The Windows Installer service could not be accessed" error ... ?


----------



## WeRNothiNg

Thanks. I finally got it!


----------



## WeRNothiNg

P15652
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9868613


----------



## WeRNothiNg

Accidently scrolled down on one of my google chrome tabs. Sry...


----------



## muhd86

*http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9868613

p - 15652

*

what i really dont under stand is how others are geting so high scores on there gpus 980 , i have 980 g1 from gigabyte as i have 4 gous i am runing in to heat issues when i over clock , the boost does go to 1530mhz even but then downclocks as soon as temps touch 89c

so whats the catch


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WeRNothiNg*
> 
> P15652
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9868613


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy -- [email protected] --- 2 GTX Titan X --- 39207

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9888530

jpmboy --- [email protected] --- 1 GTX Titan X --- 27579

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9889005


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy -- [email protected] --- 2 GTX Titan X --- 39207
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9888530
> 
> jpmboy --- [email protected] --- 1 GTX Titan X --- 27579
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9889005




















Both..
Dual GPU

Mydog i7-5960X GTX Titan X P39463 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9649023

Jpmboy i7-5960X GTX Titan X P39207 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9888530

Joa3d43 i7-5960X GTX 980 P36239 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9086539


----------



## marc0053

marc0053 - 5960x @ 4.9 GHz - GTX Titan @ 1558 MHz / 2000 MHz - Score = 39878
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9884014


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> marc0053 - 5960x @ 4.9 GHz - GTX Titan @ 1558 MHz / 2000 MHz - Score = 39878
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9884014
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



















Dual GPU

marc0053 i7-5960X GTX Titan X P39878 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9884014

Mydog i7-5960X GTX Titan X P39463 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9649023

Jpmboy i7-5960X GTX Titan X P39207 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9888530


----------



## Canis-X

Gave it another go tonight, this was the best so far...

Canis-X - 5960x @ 4.7 GHz - 3x MSI R9 290X Lightning @ 1225 MHz / 1600 MHz - Score = 34345

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/10004135


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Gave it another go tonight, this was the best so far...
> 
> Canis-X - 5960x @ 4.7 GHz - 3x MSI R9 290X Lightning @ 1225 MHz / 1600 MHz - Score = 34345
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/10004135
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## fishingfanatic

Guess I should submit the odd score every oncw in a while. Can't touch the pros but still pretty decent scores.

fishingfanatic 5960x @ 4.5 and 1 980 ti . I don't remember the gpu freq. , but I'm not submitting a result.









24584 .

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/10003700

FF


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fishingfanatic*
> 
> Guess I should submit the odd score every once in a while. Can't touch the pros but still pretty decent scores.
> 
> fishingfanatic 5960x @ 4.5 and 1 980 ti . I don't remember the gpu freq. , but I'm not submitting a result.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 24584 .
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/10003700
> 
> FF


----------



## Kimir

Ahhhh, I'm getting mad with the 3Dmark11, no one as a fix for that Physics score going down when in SLI?!
I trucked my own best graphic score but my physics being 700pts lower... result is a lower overall score.








http://www.3dmark.com/compare/3dm11/10078363/3dm11/9418202


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Ahhhh, I'm getting mad with the 3Dmark11, no one as a fix for that Physics score going down when in SLI?!
> I trucked my own best graphic score but my physics being 700pts lower... result is a lower overall score.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/3dm11/10078363/3dm11/9418202


I see that you were using two different graphics driver versions between the two runs. Perhaps trying the other driver version will yield some more information. The issue might be in relation to the driver itself?


----------



## Kimir

I have tried all in between and even back to the first driver, it seems more an issue related to SystemInfo.
We've discussed that before, no one had a clue about why.


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> I have tried all in between and even back to the first driver, it seems more an issue related to SystemInfo.
> We've discussed that before, no one had a clue about why.


Gotcha.....I've not been keeping up with this thread so I missed that discussion. My idea was just what popped in my head first.


----------



## alancsalt

I don't know Kimir... maybe ask the more dedicated HWbot guys?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> I have tried all in between and even back to the first driver, it seems more an issue related to SystemInfo.
> We've discussed that before, no one had a clue about why.


really still don't know why sli borks the physics - even worse on 8.1.


----------



## Kimir

I see that futuremark has a forum, I'll see if I find an answer there tomorrow, if not I'll register and ask what's up with that. Yeah, not gonna ask over the bot, even the mod are childish there... blocked a few of my submission (damn old ones) after I reported some with missing info after I uploaded a sub with my 5960X I scrolled within the same freq. score and saw some invalid ones, I guess I should just have ignored them, now I have that mod going over all my sub and blocking/deleting them if he find a tiny bit of mistake. Last one in date: http://hwbot.org/submission/2577197 reason: //nothing can be read off the screenshot, don't downscale it. Like it's my fault if hwbot don't like my 4K screen.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> I see that futuremark has a forum, I'll see if I find an answer there tomorrow, if not I'll register and ask what's up with that. Yeah, not gonna ask over the bot, even the mod are childish there... blocked a few of my submission (damn old ones) after I reported some with missing info after I uploaded a sub with my 5960X I scrolled within the same freq. score and saw some invalid ones, I guess I should just have ignored them, now I have that mod going over all my sub and blocking/deleting them if he find a tiny bit of mistake. Last one in date: http://hwbot.org/submission/2577197 reason: //nothing can be read off the screenshot, don't downscale it. Like it's my fault if hwbot don't like my 4K screen.


IMO - unless they fix the W8 (and up) bar on most subs - the RTC thing - the Bot will sadly go the way of the Ham radio and be relegated to guys benchmarking on an obsolete OS with yesterday'shardware. And even if they manage to use new hardware, it's not relevant - advertisers will flee. They have a struggle ahead to stay relevant to more than a few .


----------



## Kimir

I agree. When I see what importance is given to superPi, running stripped xp and waza, duh.
I've always been a graphic guy, so I don't mind but that w8 not being allowed for bench like Cinebench, rofl. Didn't notice a score difference with either w7 or w8.1 myself.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

with

HWBOT


----------



## alancsalt

They have to start accepting w8 and even 10 results. There will always be hackers and cheats, and they've been forced in compromises there before with gpu drivers. Now they need to accept and make public whatever compromise W8 and 10 will force them into... if I understand things correctly... Benchmarking has to move forwards..


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> They have to start accepting w8 and even 10 results. There will always be hackers and cheats, and they've been forced in compromises there before with gpu drivers. *Now they need to accept and make public whatever compromise W8 and 10 will force them into... if I understand things correctly... Benchmarking has to move forwards..*


THIS









Yet another pearl of wisdom from the Saltmiester


----------



## Kimir

Totally agree, we'll see what happens when w10 is there with the final/rtm build.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> 
> 
> with
> 
> HWBOT


DUDE! where you been? Damn - missed ya!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> They have to start accepting w8 and even 10 results. There will always be hackers and cheats, and they've been forced in compromises there before with gpu drivers. Now they need to accept and make public whatever compromise W8 and 10 will force them into... if I understand things correctly... Benchmarking has to move forwards..


A user coded a background program to verify the RTC and the Bot "leadership" rejected it worrying that it caused overhead.. well it would for everyopne. I bantered a bit on the subject thread but there just seemed to be a refusal to recognize the urgency of the issue. W10 is out (essentially) W7 will be unsupported. Sure hobbyists can bench W98.. but the broad=appeal relevance (audience) will look elsewhere for "things done with what they have and use". But, leadership has changed right? the founder/admin "retired" recently.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> DUDE! where you been? Damn - missed ya!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> A user coded a background program to verify the RTC and the Bot "leadership" rejected it worrying that it caused overhead.. well it would for everyopne. I bantered a bit on the subject thread but there just seemed to be a refusal to recognize the urgency of the issue. W10 is out (essentially) W7 will be unsupported. Sure hobbyists can bench W98.. but the broad=appeal relevance (audience) will look elsewhere for "things done with what they have and use". But, leadership has changed right? the founder/admin "retired" recently.










Hey there bloke im still here but just not benching . Very active on the show your car thread , RIVBE , RIVE , and a few others .

Arnie and I are very disappointed with HWBOT and ASUS support . Till they get their house in order and stop favoring the top tier and start listening to the little guy , their bread and butter, they can well and truly get stuffed


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Whoa, I made a dent.. back in top 30 for Single:

Scarlet-Tech - i7 5960x @4498 - Single GPU GTX 980 K|ngp|n @ 1543mhz - 19999 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/10092123 One more test before bed.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey there bloke im still here but just not benching . Very active on the show your car thread , RIVBE , RIVE , and a few others .
> 
> Arnie and I are very disappointed with HWBOT and ASUS support . Till they get their house in order and stop favoring the top tier and start listening to the little guy , their bread and butter, they can well and truly get stuffed


HOLY SHMOKES!!!!!!!!! I haven't seen you in forever! I miss talking to you. Hope all is well.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> Whoa, I made a dent.. back in top 30 for Single:
> 
> Scarlet-Tech - i7 5960x @4498 - Single GPU GTX 980 K|ngp|n @ 1543mhz - 19999 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/10092123 One more test before bed.




























Just bumped HOMECINEMA-PC out of the Top 30


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Said he missed talking to Home, but doesn't mind booting him off of the big chart!


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

hey, I didn't mean to bump him. I didn't even think about that :-( lol.

P.S. I stopped before pushing into 20k. I will be out of the game for a week, but I will be back to attempt to push 20k/21k if possible. Going to try to find a way to do a setup to chill the GPU's a little more.

Maybe we can all gather together to convince Home to come home and Benchie with us for a few days when I get back.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey there bloke im still here but just not benching . Very active on the show your car thread , RIVBE , RIVE , and a few others .
> 
> Arnie and I are very disappointed with HWBOT and ASUS support . Till they get their house in order and stop favoring the top tier and start listening to the little guy , their bread and butter, they can well and truly get stuffed


What up with ASUS Support?


----------



## alancsalt

In Australia, we hardly get any.

Support emails are not answered. I had a Rampage Extreme X79 with non-functional pci-e slot. After no response from Asus, despite multiple attempts and a post on their FB page, I asked retailer if they could help. (Raja only does North America. He said he couldn't help.) I sent the board back to the retailer. They had same problem, no response to rma requests. After two months of no response the retailer simply sent the board to asus with a covering letter. A few weeks later it came back repaired, but still without any communication. We all know how quickly hardware dates. I'm fortunate enough to be able to buy another board meantime, but what about someone who cannot? They'd be shafted by this behaviour. I ended up with two Rampage rigs. The impression is that Asus warranty support here in Australia is avoided.

That's over two years ago, but not optimistic about it having changed.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> In Australia, we hardly get any.
> 
> Support emails are not answered. I had a Rampage Extreme X79 with non-functional pci-e slot. After no response from Asus, despite multiple attempts and a post on their FB page, I asked retailer if they could help. (Raja only does North America. He said he couldn't help.) I sent the board back to the retailer. They had same problem, no response to rma requests. After two months of no response the retailer simply sent the board to asus with a covering letter. A few weeks later it came back repaired, but still without any communication. We all know how quickly hardware dates. I'm fortunate enough to be able to buy another board meantime, but what about someone who cannot? They'd be shafted by this behaviour. I ended up with two Rampage rigs. The impression is that Asus warranty support here in Australia is avoided.
> 
> That's over two years ago, but not optimistic about it having changed.


THat's not good at all. (I'm surprised since these things are made in your backyard).
Are any of the manufacturers any better in AU?


----------



## alancsalt

Gigabyte kinda fell behind for me with UEFI, around Rampage IV release, but they have always been better with warranty. Generally here we have to go through the retailer, but with that Rampage board the retailer initially advised me to contact Asus direct. Seagate have been good, but seems an unusual system. You return a faulty HDD locally and a replacement comes from Singapore. They were quite quick though. Generally I go through PCCaseGear because they seem to be better with warranties. GameDude are a bit hardline there. I still buy off them if in a hurry, but do so knowing that if there's a fault I might have a hard time with the warranty. We don't have a lot of choice here in Australia.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Gigabyte kinda fell behind for me with UEFI, around Rampage IV release, but they have always been better with warranty. Generally here we have to go through the retailer, but with that Rampage board the retailer initially advised me to contact Asus direct. Seagate have been good, but seems an unusual system. You return a faulty HDD locally and a replacement comes from Singapore. They were quite quick though. Generally I go through PCCaseGear because they seem to be better with warranties. GameDude are a bit hardline there. I still buy off them if in a hurry, but do so knowing that if there's a fault I might have a hard time with the warranty. We don't have a lot of choice here in Australia.


ugh - well anyway, your choices for beaches is better than most.


----------



## alancsalt

I have no desire to live anywhere else.


----------



## DR4G00N

DR4G00N -- Xeon X5650 @ 4.1GHz -- Gigabyte GTX 780 Ti @ 1345/1750 -- P14531
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/10098207



I need to get myself another 780 Ti.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> DR4G00N -- Xeon X5650 @ 4.1GHz -- Gigabyte GTX 780 Ti @ 1345/1750 -- P14531
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/10098207
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to get myself another 780 Ti.


----------



## andressergio

Guess i need an update









*andressergio --- [email protected] 4750MHz --- 2x GALAX GTX 980HOF; 1593/2030 --- P33275*
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9997938
http://hwbot.org/submission/2909328_andressergio_3dmark11___performance_2x_geforce_gtx_980_33275_marks

Cheers !!!
Sergio


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andressergio*
> 
> Guess i need an update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *andressergio --- [email protected] 4750MHz --- 2x GALAX GTX 980HOF; 1593/2030 --- P33275*
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9997938
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2909328_andressergio_3dmark11___performance_2x_geforce_gtx_980_33275_marks
> 
> Cheers !!!
> Sergio


----------



## mus1mus

Can I submit a score when using a Basic Edition of the software?


----------



## Kimir

Yes you can.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Yes you can.


Yaaayyyy









mus1mus --- AMD FX 8370E @ 5.466 --- Ref R9-290 @ 1237/1717 - P14727

No Tweaks: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/10103594



Tess Off: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/10103639












Edit: Totally missed that @Kimir


----------



## Kimir

Add the link to your post so alancsalt doesn't have to read them from the screen and manually write them.


----------



## Viking396

Replaced 5820k with 5960x

Viking396 -- Intel i7-5960x @ 4.707 -- GTX 980 SLI -- 1,347/1,763 -- P29183

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/10103091


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Yes you can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yaaayyyy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mus1mus --- AMD FX 8370E @ 5.466 --- Ref R9-290 @ 1237/1717 - P14727
> 
> No Tweaks: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/10103594
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tess Off: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/10103639
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Totally missed that @Kimir
Click to expand...



























Tess off score entered.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Viking396*
> 
> Replaced 5820k with 5960x
> 
> Viking396 -- Intel i7-5960x @ 4.707 -- GTX 980 SLI -- 1,347/1,763 -- P29183
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/10103091


----------



## mus1mus

Thank you sir!


----------



## Viking396

Thanks for updating!


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Update...

*MrTOOSHORT -- 1680 [email protected] -- TITAN-X @1591MHz -- 27876:*



*
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/10185506*


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Update...
> 
> *MrTOOSHORT -- 1680 [email protected] -- TITAN-X @1591MHz -- 27876:*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/10185506*


----------



## andressergio

*Update
*
My New 3DM11 with the New GALAX GTX 980TI HOF Stock AIR Stock VOLTS

*andressergio -- [email protected] HT -- 2xGALAX GTX 980TI HOF @1503/8020 -- P36172*

http://hwbot.org/submission/2958340_andressergio_3dmark11___performance_2x_geforce_gtx_980_ti_36172_marks

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/10216568 (W10x64 Just Updated to New Drivers that FutureMark Sysinfo does not recognize even tought HWBOT Acceps this they know already)

Kind Regards








Sergio


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andressergio*
> 
> *Update
> *
> My New 3DM11 with the New GALAX GTX 980TI HOF Stock AIR Stock VOLTS
> 
> *andressergio -- [email protected] HT -- 2xGALAX GTX 980TI HOF @1503/8020 -- P36172*
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2958340_andressergio_3dmark11___performance_2x_geforce_gtx_980_ti_36172_marks
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/10216568 (W10x64 Just Updated to New Drivers that FutureMark Sysinfo does not recognize even tought HWBOT Acceps this they know already)
> 
> Kind Regards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sergio


----------



## lilchronic

lilchronic - 5820k @ 4.5Ghz - NVIDIA GTX Titan @ 1506 / 2005 - P23861

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/10219147

physics score seems pretty low though not sure whats up ????


----------



## lilchronic

lilchronic - 5820k @ 4.5Ghz - NVIDIA GTX Titan @ 1521 / 2005 - P24177

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/10219244

Did a little tweaking to windows 10 , closed unneeded apps and still seems kinda low....


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> lilchronic - 5820k @ 4.5Ghz - NVIDIA GTX Titan *X* @ 1521 / 2005 - P24177
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/10219244
> 
> Did a little tweaking to windows 10 , closed unneeded apps and still seems kinda low....



























Quote:


> The i7-5820K is on par with the i7-3960X


Not sure about whether you'd call that score "low"


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Not sure about whether you'd call that score "low"


well compared to this score with my GTX 680. Physics is higher?
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9601718


----------



## alancsalt

I believe you.. I just had no real points of comparison.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> well compared to this score with my GTX 680. Physics is higher?
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9601718


lol

This is low. http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/10168925
For whatever reason, I can get a decent score on Physics. Seemed like running stock. lol


----------



## alancsalt

AFAIK, overclock the cpu as far as it will go, then tweak the ram timings to hades and back, and that should give as good a physics score as u can get...

That last one lilchronic, matches my 3970X efforts, so I see that you're feeling 900 points low...


----------



## Spectre-

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/10244101

just got a 980ti G1

pretty good overclocks but so much coil whine


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/10244101
> 
> just got a 980ti G1
> 
> pretty good overclocks but so much coil whine


----------



## muhd86

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/10234330

P-21527 - Intel 4960x @4.4ghz


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/10234330
> 
> P-21527 - Intel 4960x @4.4ghz


----------



## gqneon

whoops - caught my mistake - my bad lol

I accidentally posted a 3dmark vantage run


----------



## techjesse

Here's Mine







http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/10328302

techjesse --- 5960X @ 5.1GHz --- R9 280X QuadFire --- P34776


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *techjesse*
> 
> Here's Mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/10328302
> 
> techjesse --- 5960X @ 5.1GHz --- R9 280X QuadFire --- P34776


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Update...

MrTOOSHORT -- 1680 V2 @4.9GHz -- TITAN-X @1596 /8770MHz -- P27983:



*http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/10342585*


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Update...
> 
> MrTOOSHORT -- 1680 V2 @4.9GHz -- TITAN-X @1596 /8770MHz -- P27983:
> 
> 
> 
> *http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/10342585*




















I forgot this last time:
Single GPU

marc0053 i7-5960X GTX Titan X P28632 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9771135

Joa3d43 i7-5960X GTX Titan X P28236 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9628534

*MrTOOSHORT Xeon E5-1680 v2 GTX Titan X P27983 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/10342585*


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Another update and nice milestone for me hitting 28,000...

*MrTOOSHORT -- 1680 V2 @4.94GHz -- TITAN-X @1616MHz /8612MHz -- P28102:*



*http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/10367710*


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Another update and nice milestone for me hitting 28,000...
> 
> *MrTOOSHORT -- 1680 V2 @4.94GHz -- TITAN-X @1616MHz /8612MHz -- P28102:*
> 
> 
> 
> *http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/10367710*


Very nice score!!
That Titanx of yours is amazing and that cpu also!
24.2k physics on x79 is something to drool about


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Another update and nice milestone for me hitting 28,000...
> 
> *MrTOOSHORT -- 1680 V2 @4.94GHz -- TITAN-X @1616MHz /8612MHz -- P28102:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/10367710*




















MrTOOSHORT Xeon E5-1680 v2 GTX Titan X P28102 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/10367710


----------



## DR4G00N

DR4G00N -- X5670 @ 4GHz -- GTX 780 Ti SLI @ 1206MHz/1750MHz 1.212V -- P19725

Nothing groundbreaking, but much better than what my old Tri-fire 7950's @ 1130MHz could put out, so I can't complain.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/10454190


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> DR4G00N -- X5670 @ 4GHz -- GTX 780 Ti SLI @ 1206MHz/1750MHz 1.212V -- P19725
> 
> Nothing groundbreaking, but much better than what my old Tri-fire 7950's @ 1130MHz could put out, so I can't complain.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/10454190
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## fyzzz

Hi, can i join?
fyzzz -- i5 4690k @ 4.9GHz -- GTX 980 Ti @ 1530MHz/2075MHz -- P19504
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/10455639



I noticed one more thing


----------



## intelextreme

rigbuilder - i7-4790K @ 4.7 - P24665 - X14191

P24665

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/10525247

X14191

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/10525220


----------



## intelextreme

Forgot format EVGA GTX 980 Ti FTWs in SLI with slight overclock


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> Hi, can i join?
> fyzzz -- i5 4690k @ 4.9GHz -- GTX 980 Ti @ 1530MHz/2075MHz -- P19504
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/10455639
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed one more thing




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *intelextreme*
> 
> Forgot format EVGA GTX 980 Ti FTWs in SLI with slight overclock
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## mus1mus

New Entry: 11-18-15

-mus1mus -
Intel 4790K ---- 4900 MHz
AMD R9-290 ---- 1340/1666

P19078

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/10544667


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> New Entry: 11-18-15
> 
> -mus1mus -
> Intel 4790K ---- 4900 MHz
> AMD R9-290 ---- 1340/1666
> 
> P19078
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/10544667
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## mus1mus

pretty quick!


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

He's not the called the List Keeper for nothing pal!


----------



## mus1mus

No doubt about that.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Mr Salt is the legend of the lists


----------



## Spectre-

Nice to see HCPC back

Are you just lurking around or will we see some ridiculous benches as well


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> Nice to see HCPC back
> 
> Are you just lurking around or will we see some ridiculous benches as well


I'm hoping for the "off the reservation" benchmarks option.


----------



## alancsalt

Where are the scores?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> Nice to see HCPC back
> 
> Are you just lurking around or will we see some ridiculous benches as well
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I'm hoping for the "off the reservation" benchmarks option.
Click to expand...



Lurking , lots of gaming so on and so forth









But you never know .









Starting to looking for a GPU that has at least 3 DP's and another 2 UHD monitors ......









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Where are the scores?


Lexy has all the 'scores' at the moment eh









Nearly all of Lexys wish list is acquired


----------



## alancsalt

Many will be disappointed at the loss of amaze......


----------



## Spectre-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> 
> 
> Lurking , lots of gaming so on and so forth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you never know .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Starting to looking for a GPU that has at least 3 DP's and another 2 UHD monitors


Now i am wondering if you are going Fiji or Maxwell


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Many will be disappointed at the loss of amaze......


Pffffttttttt



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> Now i am wondering if you are going Fiji or Maxwell


Not going back to them green things if I can help it eh


----------



## Spectre-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Pffffttttttt
> 
> 
> Not going back to them green things if I can help it eh


'

annnnnddddd the australians takeover again


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Many will be disappointed at the loss of amaze......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pffffttttttt
Click to expand...

C'mon HC, you put entertainment into overclocking, you have showmanship!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> C'mon HC, you put entertainment into overclocking, you have showmanship!


Well since you put it that way ....

AND comparing me to Dr Julius Sumner-miller


----------



## TheBaron

New entry.

TheBaron -- 5960x @ 4.9 -- 980 Ti Matrix @ 1616/2250 -- P28546










http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/10837798


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBaron*
> 
> New entry.
> 
> TheBaron -- 5960x @ 4.9 -- 980 Ti Matrix @ 1616/2250 -- P28546
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/10837798



























Single GPU

marc0053 i7-5960X GTX Titan X P28632 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9771135

TheBaron i7-5960X GTX 980Ti P28546 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/10837798

Joa3d43 i7-5960X GTX Titan X P28236 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9628534


----------



## Kimir

That remind me that I haven't submitted any 3D11 with my 980Ti yet.








I thought for a moment it was odd that I didn't see TheBaron score on the hall of fame, noticed it's the v1.0 of the bench so it's normal.


----------



## fyzzz

I have a update too

fyzzz -- i5 4690k @ 4.9GHz -- GTX 980 Ti @ 1541MHz/2103MHz -- P20041
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/10758088

My cpu went missing in the link because i turned off some processes in msconfig


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> I have a update too
> 
> fyzzz -- i5 4690k @ 4.9GHz -- GTX 980 Ti @ 1541MHz/2103MHz -- P20041
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/10758088
> 
> My cpu went missing in the link because i turned off some processes in msconfig


Not sure how to respond to that. Do HWbot accept scores that don't show the CPU? @Kimir What do you think? Ever had this in the Fire Strike thread?


----------



## stubass

stubass - 5960X @ 5375 --- MSI GTX980Ti Lightning @ 1706/2003 --- P29902

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/10733904



test score, will update very soon as I find the max of the card plus can do higher on the CPU


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Not sure how to respond to that. Do HWbot accept scores that don't show the CPU? @Kimir What do you think? Ever had this in the Fire Strike thread?


CPU-z show the CPU correctly, so I think it's fine. I've read the hwbot rules again and there is no mention of not recognized hardware. It could fall into NDA/not release hardware but since CPU-z is here to show it correctly. Sysinfo is fine on everything else anyway...

I'm gonna add mine until I do better, if ever...

Kimir --- 5960X @ 4.7Ghz --- KFA² 980Ti HOF 1500/2100 --- P25980



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/10641293

Nice one Stub!








Isn't your GPU clock more like 1900ish tho? use the sensor tab


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Not sure how to respond to that. Do HWbot accept scores that don't show the CPU? @Kimir What do you think? Ever had this in the Fire Strike thread?


You don't have too update it if you don't want too. I can probably get a higher score anyways. I have a new psu coming, so i will definitely run some benchmarks then. But i have cpu-z open in the screenshot that says it's a 4690k, it's just in the link where it's not recognized.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Not sure how to respond to that. Do HWbot accept scores that don't show the CPU? @Kimir What do you think? Ever had this in the Fire Strike thread?
> 
> 
> 
> CPU-z show the CPU correctly, so I think it's fine. I've read the hwbot rules again and there is no mention of not recognized hardware. It could fall into NDA/not release hardware but since CPU-z is here to show it correctly. Sysinfo is fine on everything else anyway...
> 
> I'm gonna add mine until I do better, if ever...
> 
> Kimir --- 5960X @ 4.7Ghz --- KFA² 980Ti HOF 1500/2100 --- P25980
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/10641293
> 
> 
> 
> Nice one Stub!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't your GPU clock more like 1900ish tho? use the sensor tab
Click to expand...

Cheers and yes it is about 1896


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Cheers and yes it is about 1896


Ah! great, your CPU score seems low, weird. I haven't tried how cache does with 3D11, could it be that?








As it's a test score, I suppose you'll do it again on win7 next time.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Cheers and yes it is about 1896
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah! great, your CPU score seems low, weird. I haven't tried how cache does with 3D11, could it be that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As it's a test score, I suppose you'll do it again on win7 next time.
Click to expand...

I know what you mean about CPU score a bit low... I have to test cache to see if it makes a difference personally and yep win7 for next run for sure


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> I have a update too
> 
> fyzzz -- i5 4690k @ 4.9GHz -- GTX 980 Ti @ 1541MHz/2103MHz -- P20041
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/10758088
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My cpu went missing in the link because i turned off some processes in msconfig




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> stubass - 5960X @ 5375 --- MSI GTX980Ti Lightning @ 1706/2003 --- P29902
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/10733904
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> test score, will update very soon as I find the max of the card plus can do higher on the CPU



























Single GPU

Stubass i7-5960X GTX 980 Ti P29902 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/10733904

marc0053 i7-5960X GTX Titan X P28632 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9771135

TheBaron i7-5960X GTX 980Ti P28546 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/10837798

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Not sure how to respond to that. Do HWbot accept scores that don't show the CPU? @Kimir What do you think? Ever had this in the Fire Strike thread?
> 
> 
> 
> CPU-z show the CPU correctly, so I think it's fine. I've read the hwbot rules again and there is no mention of not recognized hardware. It could fall into NDA/not release hardware but since CPU-z is here to show it correctly. Sysinfo is fine on everything else anyway...
> 
> I'm gonna add mine until I do better, if ever...
> 
> Kimir --- 5960X @ 4.7Ghz --- KFA² 980Ti HOF 1500/2100 --- P25980
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/10641293
> 
> Nice one Stub!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't your GPU clock more like 1900ish tho? use the sensor tab
Click to expand...


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Update,

*MrTOOSHORT -- 1680 V2 @5GHz -- TITAN-X @1606MHz -- P28344:*



*http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/10853305*


----------



## fyzzz

fyzzz -- i5 4690k @ 5.1GHz -- GTX 980 Ti @ 1541MHz/2103MHz -- P20214
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/10866501


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Update,
> 
> *MrTOOSHORT -- 1680 V2 @5GHz -- TITAN-X @1606MHz -- P28344:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/10853305*




















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> fyzzz -- i5 4690k @ 5.1GHz -- GTX 980 Ti @ 1541MHz/2103MHz -- P20214
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/10866501
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

scarlet-tech -- i7 5960x @ 4.5ghz -- 2way sli GTX 980ti @1531/1900 -- P 33641




May update to a newer version with an overclocked setting in just a moment. First update +130 on the core adn +300 on the mem


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> scarlet-tech -- i7 5960x @ 4.5ghz -- 2way sli GTX 980ti @1531/1900 -- P 33641
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May update to a newer version with an overclocked setting in just a moment. First update +130 on the core adn +300 on the mem


----------



## WillieVT

Willie V. --- 5820K @ 4.4GHz --- 2 x EVGA GTX 980 Ti --- P28697

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/10946409



Thanks,
Willie V.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WillieVT*
> 
> Willie V. --- 5820K @ 4.4GHz --- 2 x EVGA GTX 980 Ti --- P28697
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/10946409
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Willie V.


Welcome Willie.


----------



## mus1mus

Strayan' slang?


----------



## alancsalt

No pun intended.


----------



## DJRamses

DJRamses -- i7 5960X @ 4,17GHz -- GTX 980 Ti @ 1719MHz/2126MHz -- P28702



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/10951500


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJRamses*
> 
> DJRamses -- i7 5960X @ 4,17GHz -- GTX 980 Ti @ 1719MHz/2126MHz -- P28702
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Need a validation URL


----------



## DJRamses

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Need a validation URL


Sorry....
I have paste it in my post.. ;


----------



## Kimir

You can't possibly need 1.69v to run that cpu at 4.7Ghz.


----------



## DJRamses

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> You can't possibly need 1.69v to run that cpu at 4.7Ghz.


i know it...
but the cpu is the worst Hardware in my rig... 4,5Ghz he need 1,49V....


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJRamses*
> 
> DJRamses -- i7 5960X @ 4,17GHz -- GTX 980 Ti @ 1719MHz/2126MHz -- P28702
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/10951500



























Single GPU

Stubass i7-5960X GTX 980 Ti P29902 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/10733904

*DJRamses i7-5960X GTX 980 Ti P28702 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/10951500*

marc0053 i7-5960X GTX Titan X P28632 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9771135


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJRamses*
> 
> i know it...
> but the cpu is the worst Hardware in my rig... 4,5Ghz he need 1,49V....


i need to Bench mine now that I have given it a little push and then push it way further. Not a single hiccup at 4.74 (1.385v fixed)


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Scarlet-Tech -- i7 5960x @4.848ghz -- Single GTX 980ti Classified @1547mhz/1900 mem -- P21394 (http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/10958454)



Scarlet-Tech -- i7 5960x @4.848ghz--Dual GTX 980ti Classified @ 1517mhz/1950mem--P35456(http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/10958636)


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> Scarlet-Tech -- i7 5960x @4.848ghz -- Single GTX 980ti Classified @1547mhz/1900 mem -- P21394 (http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/10958454)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scarlet-Tech -- i7 5960x @4.848ghz--Dual GTX 980ti Classified @ 1517mhz/1950mem--P35456(http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/10958636)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## hotrod717

Just picked up a 980ti Matrix and came here looking for some comparison in graphics scores as I'm on a 4c . Have to say I'm pleased so far. Just started playing with the OC. This is not a submission

1505/1900 @ 1.203v - Air - Graphics score - 28095


----------



## lilchronic

lilchronic - 5820k @ 4.85Ghz - GTX Titan X @ 1558 / 2153 - P26052
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/10933192


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> lilchronic - 5820k @ 4.85Ghz - GTX Titan X @ 1558 / 2153 - P26052
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/10933192
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## hotrod717

Slowly working up with 980ti Matrix - std. bios

hotrod717 - 5960x - 4.87 - 98oti Matrix 1554/2000 - P25334 - http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/10995529


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Slowly working up with 980ti Matrix - std. bios
> 
> hotrod717 - 5960x - 4.87 - 98oti Matrix 1554/2000 - P25334 - http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/10995529
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Hi there hotrod and to who it may concern,

I noticed your physics score is really low and I was having some of the same problem recently. Turns out the latest 361.91 drivers from NVidia are messing up our cpu scores in some, if not all , applications.

Not sure if you need to roll back a few releases of the driver, or the last one before 361.91 could be enough. I just let windows install 353.82 for now and my physics scores have been very consistent with my normal overclocking.

Hope I saved you a headache as I thought my cpu could potentially be going!







I even reflashed my motherboard's bios, but the same low physics was occurring.










Edit:

Looks like hot fix 361.82 is A ok.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Hi there hotrod and to who it may concern,
> 
> I noticed your physics score is really low and I was having some of the same problem recently. Turns out the latest 361.91 drivers from NVidia are messing up our cpu scores in some, if not all , applications.
> 
> Not sure if you need to roll back a few releases of the driver, or the last one before 361.91 could be enough. I just let windows install 353.82 for now and my physics scores have been very consistent with my normal overclocking.
> 
> Hope I saved you a headache as I thought my cpu could potentially be going!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I even reflashed my motherboard's bios, but the same low physics was occurring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Looks like hot fix 361.82 is A ok.


Thanks TOOSHORT. I did have some issues with this driver and had uninstalled/reinstalled with 153.82. Good call. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Spectre-

my 3930k and RIVE bit the dust

2600K @ 4.6ghz
Trident X @ 1866
R9 280X Vapor @ 1239/ 1646

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11003768


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> my 3930k and RIVE bit the dust
> 
> 2600K @ 4.6ghz
> Trident X @ 1866
> R9 280X Vapor @ 1239/ 1646
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11003768
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## TheBaron

Update!

TheBaron -- 5960x @ 5.2 -- 980 Ti Matrix @ 1656/2250 -- P29284



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11049544


----------



## zGunBLADEz

zGunBLADEz -- 4790K @ 5GHz - 980 Ti @ 1560/2042 -- P21822
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11109907


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBaron*
> 
> Update!
> 
> TheBaron -- 5960x @ 5.2 -- 980 Ti Matrix @ 1656/2250 -- P29284
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11049544




















Single GPU

Stubass i7-5960X GTX 980 Ti P29902 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/10733904

TheBaron i7-5960X GTX 980 Ti P29284 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11049544

DJRamses i7-5960X GTX 980 Ti P28702 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/10951500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> zGunBLADEz -- 4790K @ 5GHz - 980 Ti @ 1560/2042 -- P21822
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11109907
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## dagget3450

I only have the demo version which doesn't show the run breakdown So i realize this probably isn't valid but i didn't want to waste my time and not post it if nothing but some data.

dagget3450 -- [email protected] -- 4x FuryX 1100/570 -- 37180
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11127170


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dagget3450*
> 
> I only have the demo version which doesn't show the run breakdown So i realize this probably isn't valid but i didn't want to waste my time and not post it if nothing but some data.
> 
> dagget3450 -- [email protected] -- 4x FuryX 1100/570 -- 37180
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11127170
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## WillieVT

WillieVT --- 5820K @ 4.4GHz --- 2 x EVGA GTX 980 Ti SLI --- P29086



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11145229

Thanks
Willie V.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WillieVT*
> 
> WillieVT --- 5820K @ 4.4GHz --- 2 x EVGA GTX 980 Ti SLI --- P29086
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11145229
> 
> Thanks
> Willie V.


----------



## LRRP

LRRP - - E5-1680 v2 @4.6 - - 2x EVGA Titan X Hydrocopper - - P35159

Wonder if some old tech will fit in amongst all the 5960X's.









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11222254


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LRRP*
> 
> LRRP - - E5-1680 v2 @4.6 - - 2x EVGA Titan X Hydrocopper - - P35159
> 
> Wonder if some old tech will fit in amongst all the 5960X's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11222254
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

I don't think I've ever entered here, this is the best run I made in SLI for the Fanboy Challenge:

GnarlyCharlie -- 5960X @ 4.6 -- Titan X SLI @ 1526/8272 -- P37,885

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/10991803


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> I don't think I've ever entered here, this is the best run I made in SLI for the Fanboy Challenge:
> 
> GnarlyCharlie -- 5960X @ 4.6 -- Titan X SLI @ 1526/8272 -- P37,885
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/10991803
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## fyzzz

fyzzz -- i5 4690K @ 5.0 -- R9 390 @ 1300/1550 -- P19023

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11317951


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> fyzzz -- i5 4690K @ 5.0 -- R9 390 @ 1300/1550 -- P19023
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11317951
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Spectre-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> fyzzz -- i5 4690K @ 5.0 -- R9 390 @ 1300/1550 -- P19023
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11317951


damn nice clocks on the 390 man


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> fyzzz -- i5 4690K @ 5.0 -- R9 390 @ 1300/1550 -- P19023
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11317951


Purrty!


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy --- [email protected] -- GTX 1080 --- 29445

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11329670
Win 10 looks to be okay again.. and this win7 install - i just can't get it right with this cpu - always "Unknown Devices" in device manager and k-boost crashes. ugh!

UPDATE:

jpmboy -- [email protected] -- GTX 1080 -- 30007

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11329713


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> jpmboy --- [email protected] -- GTX 1080 --- 29445
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11329670
> Win 10 looks to be okay again.. and this win7 install - i just can't get it right with this cpu - always "Unknown Devices" in device manager and k-boost crashes. ugh!
> 
> 
> 
> UPDATE:
> 
> jpmboy -- [email protected] -- GTX 1080 -- 30007
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11329713



























Single GPU

*Jpmboy i7-6950X GTX 1080 P30007 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11329713*


Stubass i7-5960X GTX 980 Ti P29902 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/10733904

TheBaron i7-5960X GTX 980 Ti P29284 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11049544


----------



## Jpmboy

sorry to keep posting... still figuring out this 6950x 1080 combo.

jpmboy -- [email protected] -- GTX 1080 -- 30304

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11329791

FMSI is not reporting the card clocks correctly yet.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> sorry to keep posting... still figuring out this 6950x 1080 combo.
> 
> jpmboy -- [email protected] -- GTX 1080 -- 30304
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11329791
> 
> FMSI is not reporting the card clocks correctly yet.



















Single GPU

*Jpmboy i7-6950X GTX 1080 P30304 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11329791*


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Single GPU
> 
> *Jpmboy i7-6950X GTX 1080 P30304 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11329791*


fixed


----------



## alancsalt

fixed.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> fixed.


As long as it's correct on the leader board i don't really care. lol Just saw it was wrong so thought id fix it for ya.









....i just noticed this. When admins edit there post it doesn't show up as edited?

@Jpmboy FMSI is not reporting the card clocks correctly yet.

I must of thought about this for 5 min lol. and i think i get it now, do you mean firestrike and MSI afterburner do not read clock's correctly.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> As long as it's correct on the leader board i don't really care. lol Just saw it was wrong so thought id fix it for ya.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....i just noticed this. When admins edit there post it doesn't show up as edited?
> 
> @Jpmboy FMSI is not reporting the card clocks correctly yet.
> 
> I must of thought about this for 5 min lol. and i think i get it now, do you mean firestrike and MSI afterburner do not read clock's correctly.


futuremark system info... FMSI. AB reports the clock correctly, gpuZ sensor tab does too.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> futuremark system info... FMSI. AB reports the clock correctly, gpuZ sensor tab does too.


LOL


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> LOL










.. the 1080 is a strong card, the full die version should be incredible. http://hwbot.org/submission/3241794_


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> sorry to keep posting... still figuring out this 6950x 1080 combo.
> 
> jpmboy -- [email protected] -- GTX 1080 -- 30304
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11329791
> 
> FMSI is not reporting the card clocks correctly yet.


Holy Dooley ........


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Holy Dooley ........


won;t last long bro... hey, good to know you are still around.


----------



## alancsalt

Ah HC, new interests huh?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Ah HC, new interests huh?


Well I had a gander at the new i7 chips and nearly died laughing at the prices









I want 10 core









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> won;t last long bro... hey, good to know you are still around.


Dude I haven't signed on here in yonks eh . Its good to see all of the familiar names again .

30k is very impressive regardless


----------



## Spectre-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Well I had a gander at the new i7 chips and nearly died laughing at the prices
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want 10 core
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude I haven't signed on here in yonks eh . Its good to see all of the familiar names again .
> 
> 30k is very impressive regardless


its nice to see you still lurking on ocn and yes that 10 core requires a kidney

i am taking a break from benching as well mostly because the RIVE i bought of you died :C

but i am playing a lot of division atm just killing time till zen/ skylake-e comes out


----------



## alancsalt

I've had PCI-e lanes die,and one RIVE. Getting support from Asus though takes months of determined pressure here in Oz - at least, that's been my experience. Love the performance aspects, bit jaded on support.


----------



## Spectre-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> I've had PCI-e lanes die,and one RIVE. Getting support from Asus though takes months of determined pressure here in Oz - at least, that's been my experience. Love the performance aspects, bit jaded on support.


took them 3 months to get a my mates gtx 980 from rma

i rma'd my 980ti from gigabyte got it back in 3 weeks


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> I've had PCI-e lanes die,and one RIVE. Getting support from Asus though takes months of determined pressure here in Oz - at least, that's been my experience. Love the performance aspects, bit jaded on support.
> 
> 
> 
> took them 3 months to get a my mates gtx 980 from rma
> 
> i rma'd my 980ti from gigabyte got it back in 3 weeks
Click to expand...

Precisely.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Precisely.


that's so f'ed up. Months for an RMA turn around? I thought Oz had all sorts of consumer protection in place.

Better post this before marc_0053 gets here.









jpmboy --- [email protected] - -GTX 1080 -- 31091.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11343594


----------



## y2kcamaross

Im having a problem - I just moved from a [email protected],8ghz to a [email protected], im running my ddr4 at 3333mhz, my physics score is terrible, I can't even break 11,000, which seemed easy with my 3770k, my firestrike physics score seems fine as it's over 14,400, im getting to the point where I'm ready to reinstall windows again









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11347191


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Precisely.
> 
> 
> 
> that's so f'ed up. Months for an RMA turn around? I thought Oz had all sorts of consumer protection in place.
> 
> Better post this before marc_0053 gets here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jpmboy --- [email protected] - -GTX 1080 -- 31091.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11343594
Click to expand...


















Single GPU

Jpmboy i7-6950X GTX 1080 P31091 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11343594


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> Im having a problem - I just moved from a [email protected],8ghz to a [email protected], im running my ddr4 at 3333mhz, my physics score is terrible, I can't even break 11,000, which seemed easy with my 3770k, my firestrike physics score seems fine as it's over 14,400, im getting to the point where I'm ready to reinstall windows again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11347191


Strange!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> Im having a problem - I just moved from a [email protected],8ghz to a [email protected], im running my ddr4 at 3333mhz, my physics score is terrible, I can't even break 11,000, which seemed easy with my 3770k, my firestrike physics score seems fine as it's over 14,400, im getting to the point where I'm ready to reinstall windows again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11347191


was the 3770K on win 10 also?


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> was the 3770K on win 10 also?


Yes

My firestrike physics score was in the 12,300 range with my 3770k, also windows 10, and i just tested that at lunch again and it was a little over 14,500, but 3dmark11 is throwing me a curveball


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy -- [email protected] -- 2 GTX TitanX -- 40104

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11356578

Still can't get firestrike to run right on this 6950X - getting frame drops to like 20FPS during the beginning (right turn) in scene 1. UGH! Move the card over to a 6700K and it runs smooth.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy -- [email protected] -- 2 GTX TitanX -- 40104
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11356578
> 
> Still can't get firestrike to run right on this 6950X - getting frame drops to like 20FPS during the beginning (right turn) in scene 1. UGH! Move the card over to a 6700K and it runs smooth.




























Dual GPU

Jpmboy i7-6950X GTX Titan X P40104 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11356578

marc0053 i7-5960X GTX Titan X P39878 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9884014

Mydog i7-5960X GTX Titan X P39463 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9649023


----------



## AdamK47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Still can't get firestrike to run right on this 6950X - getting frame drops to like 20FPS during the beginning (right turn) in scene 1. UGH! Move the card over to a 6700K and it runs smooth.


I get the same thing at the very start of the first benchmark. Not sure why that happens. The 3DMark Stress Test does that too on the very first loop. All other loops are fine.


----------



## mus1mus

I find it responding to different BIOSes differently.

I am not getting those glitches at the start of the test using 3202. Not sure why.


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy --- [email protected] --- GTX TitanX Pascal (TXP) ---- 34962

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11466439


----------



## mus1mus

woot woot!

35K! please!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy --- [email protected] --- GTX TitanX Pascal (TXP) ---- 34962
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11466439




























Single GPU

Jpmboy i7-6950X Titan X (Pascal) P34962 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11466439

Jpmboy i7-6950X GTX 1080 P31091 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11343594


Stubass i7-5960X GTX 980 Ti P29902 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/10733904


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy -- [email protected] --- 2 GTX TitanX P --- 45841

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11466635
still air cooled.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy -- [email protected] --- 2 GTX TitanX P --- 45841
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11466635
> still air cooled.



























Dual GPU

Jpmboy i7-6950X Titan X (Pascal) P45841 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11466635

Jpmboy i7-6950X GTX Titan X P40104 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11356578

marc0053 i7-5960X GTX Titan X P39878 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9884014

Don't know if this is just a local problem, but Firefox isn't opening the validations - having to use Chrome - (and while your screenshot shows Titan (Pascal), online Futuremark is saying "Generic VGA". )


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dual GPU
> 
> Jpmboy i7-6950X Titan X (Pascal) P45841 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11466635
> 
> Jpmboy i7-6950X GTX Titan X P40104 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11356578
> 
> marc0053 i7-5960X GTX Titan X P39878 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9884014
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know if this is just a local problem, but Firefox isn't opening the validations - having to use Chrome - (and while your screenshot shows Titan (Pascal), online Futuremark is saying "Generic VGA". )


Futuremark sysinfo caught up just this week. TitanX (Pascal) is now recognized as is the only driver that works with it.


----------



## alancsalt

Yep, shows correctly now. Hey, I accepted it. I knew it was legit. Besides, you're just going to up it when water blocks arrive.


----------



## fyzzz

fyzzz --- [email protected] --- 2x R9 290 [email protected]/1475 --- P24675

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11487306


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> fyzzz --- [email protected] --- 2x R9 290 [email protected]/1475 --- P24675
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11487306
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## fyzzz

Well, that didn't take long


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

*MrTOOSHORT -- 1680 V2 @4.9GHz -- TITAN X Pascal @2063MHz -- P34198:*



*http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11494919*


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> *MrTOOSHORT -- 1680 V2 @4.9GHz -- TITAN X Pascal @2063MHz -- P34198:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11494919*



























Single GPU

Jpmboy i7-6950X Titan X (Pascal) P34962 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11466439

*MrTOOSHORT Xeon E5-1680 v2 Titan X (Pascal) P34198 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11494919*

Jpmboy i7-6950X GTX 1080 P31091 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11343594


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Update...

*MrTOOSHORT -- 1680 V2 @4.9GHz -- TITAN X Pascal @2088MHz -- P35140:*



*http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11502311*


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Update...
> 
> *MrTOOSHORT -- 1680 V2 @4.9GHz -- TITAN X Pascal @2088MHz -- P35140:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11502311*



























Single GPU

*MrTOOSHORT Xeon E5-1680 v2 Titan X (Pascal) P35140 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11502311*

Jpmboy i7-6950X Titan X (Pascal) P34962 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11466439

Jpmboy i7-6950X GTX 1080 P31091 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11343594


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Single GPU
> 
> *MrTOOSHORT Xeon E5-1680 v2 Titan X (Pascal) P35140 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11502311*
> 
> Jpmboy i7-6950X Titan X (Pascal) P34962 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11466439
> 
> Jpmboy i7-6950X GTX 1080 P31091 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11343594


nice MrT...


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy -- [email protected] -- GTX Titan XP -- 36478

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11506284


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy -- [email protected] -- GTX Titan XP -- 36478
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11506284



























Single GPU

*Jpmboy i7-6950X Titan X (Pascal) P36478 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11506284*

MrTOOSHORT Xeon E5-1680 v2 Titan X (Pascal) P35140 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11502311

Jpmboy i7-6950X GTX 1080 P31091 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11343594


----------



## DooRules

DooRules -- 6950x @ 4.5 --- Titan XP @ 2050 --- 34249

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11511223


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DooRules*
> 
> DooRules -- 6950x @ 4.5 --- Titan XP @ 2050 --- 34249
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11511223
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



























Single GPU

Jpmboy i7-6950X Titan X (Pascal) P36478 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11506284

MrTOOSHORT Xeon E5-1680 v2 Titan X (Pascal) P35140 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11502311

*DooRules i7-6950X Titan X (Pascal) P34249 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11511223*


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Update...

*MrTOOSHORT -- 1680 V2 @4.9GHz -- TITAN X Pascal @2152MHz -- P35413:*



*http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11534030*


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Update...
> 
> *MrTOOSHORT -- 1680 V2 @4.9GHz -- TITAN X Pascal @2152MHz -- P35413:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11534030*



















Single GPU


MrTOOSHORT Xeon E5-1680 v2 Titan X (Pascal) P35413 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11534030


----------



## DooRules

update

DooRules --- 6950X @ 4.5 --- Titan XP @ 2111 --- P35035

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11524099


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DooRules*
> 
> update
> 
> DooRules --- 6950X @ 4.5 --- Titan XP @ 2111 --- P35035
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11524099
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



















Single GPU


DooRules i7-6950X Titan X (Pascal) P35035 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11524099


----------



## 113802

[WannaBeOCer] --- Core i7 6700k @ 4.8GHz --- EVGA GTX 1070 FTW @ 2126 / 2416 --- P22443

I haven't seen this thread in three years! I want to be in the top 30 please.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11540479


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WannaBeOCer*
> 
> [WannaBeOCer] --- Core i7 6700k @ 4.8GHz --- EVGA GTX 1070 FTW @ 2126 / 2416 --- P22443
> 
> I haven't seen this thread in three years! I want to be in the top 30 please.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11540479
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



























Yes indeedy! 29th!


----------



## Laithan

*Laithan --- Xeon E5-1650v2 @ 4.75Ghz --- Gigabyte GTX 980Ti G1 --- P24332*

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11543506


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Laithan*
> 
> *Laithan --- Xeon E5-1650v2 @ 4.75Ghz --- Gigabyte GTX 980Ti G1 --- P24332*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11543506


----------



## Laithan

*Laithan --- Xeon E5-1650 v2 @ 4.75Ghz --- Gigabyte GTX 980Ti G1 2xSLI --- P32462*

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11546273


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Laithan*
> 
> *Laithan --- Xeon E5-1650 v2 @ 4.75Ghz --- Gigabyte GTX 980Ti G1 2xSLI --- P32462*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11546273


----------



## fyzzz

Update

fyzzz --- [email protected] --- R9 [email protected]/1700 --- P19263

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11583373
Almost 26k graphics score


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> Update
> 
> fyzzz --- [email protected] --- R9 [email protected]/1700 --- P19263
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11583373
> Almost 26k graphics score


----------



## glnn_23

Entry removed.


----------



## alancsalt

Not satisfied with less than Number One spot?


----------



## glnn_23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Not satisfied with less than Number One spot?


Yeah I wish but out of reach for me unfortunately.









I had to reload NVidia driver as I didn't have PhysX.

glnn_23 - 6950X @ 4.5 - Titan XP 2138 / 1451 --- *P35471*


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11585923


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glnn_23*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Not satisfied with less than Number One spot?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I wish but out of reach for me unfortunately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to reload NVidia driver as I didn't have PhysX.
> 
> glnn_23 - 6950X @ 4.5 - Titan XP 2138 / 1451 --- *P35471*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11585923
Click to expand...

Not too shabby!
































Single GPU

Jpmboy i7-6950X Titan X (Pascal) P36478 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11506284

*glnn_23 i7-6950X Titan X (Pascal) P35471 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11585923*


MrTOOSHORT Xeon E5-1680 v2 Titan X (Pascal) P35413 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11534030


----------



## fyzzz

Update

fyzzz --- i5 [email protected] --- R9 [email protected]/1710 --- P19459

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11586149


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> Update
> 
> fyzzz --- i5 [email protected] --- R9 [email protected]/1710 --- P19459
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11586149


----------



## TechSilver13

TechSilver13 --- 5930K @ 4.7 --- 1080 Classifies SLI --- P28676
-Your entry must have a Futuremark verification URL AND screenshot of your score

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11586909

Verification requirements:
Screenshot


3Dmark11 benchmark settings
3DMark11 overall score
3DMark11 subtest scores
CPU-Z CPU tab
CPU-Z Memory tab
GPU-Z Graphics Card tab


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechSilver13*
> 
> TechSilver13 --- 5930K @ 4.7 --- 1080 Classifies SLI --- P28676
> -Your entry must have a Futuremark verification URL AND screenshot of your score
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11586909
> 
> Verification requirements:
> Screenshot
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3Dmark11 benchmark settings
> 3DMark11 overall score
> 3DMark11 subtest scores
> CPU-Z CPU tab
> CPU-Z Memory tab
> GPU-Z Graphics Card tab


Ah, kicked me off the bottom.of the list.


----------



## DooRules

update

DooRules --- 6950x @ 4.597 --- Titan XP @ 2121 / 1414 ---P35494

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11606455


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DooRules*
> 
> update
> 
> DooRules --- 6950x @ 4.597 --- Titan XP @ 2121 / 1414 ---P35494
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11606455



















Single GPU

Jpmboy i7-6950X Titan X (Pascal) P36478 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11506284

*DooRules i7-6950X Titan X (Pascal) P35494 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11606455*


glnn_23 i7-6950X Titan X (Pascal) P35471 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11585923


----------



## DooRules

update...

DooRules --- 6950x @ 4.598 --- Titan XP @ 2138/1416 -- P36298

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11610574


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DooRules*
> 
> update...
> 
> DooRules --- 6950x @ 4.598 --- Titan XP @ 2138/1416 -- P36298
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11610574
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



















Single GPU

Jpmboy i7-6950X Titan X (Pascal) P36478 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11506284

*DooRules i7-6950X Titan X (Pascal) P36298 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11610574*


glnn_23 i7-6950X Titan X (Pascal) P35471 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11585923


----------



## Laithan

IDK if it matters all that much but my scores posted show me as having an E5-1650 (SandyBridge) instead of an E5-1650v2 (IvyBridge). I've got a couple entries.







Hey if accuracy didn't matter I would have an extra zero in my paycheck


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Laithan*
> 
> IDK if it matters all that much but my scores posted show me as having an E5-1650 (SandyBridge) instead of an E5-1650v2 (IvyBridge). I've got a couple entries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey if accuracy didn't matter I would have an extra zero in my paycheck


----------



## WillieVT

WillieVT ---- i7 6850K @ 4.2GHz

(2x)EVGA GTX 980Ti Classifieds SLI

P30016



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11739233

New setup and wanted try dual sli, next week going to water and adding third Classified will retest and move up.

C-YA!!!
Willie V.


----------



## mus1mus

Consider improving Physics. Looks too low for me.

6700K levels there.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11601442


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WillieVT*
> 
> WillieVT ---- i7 6850K @ 4.2GHz
> 
> (2x)EVGA GTX 980Ti Classifieds SLI
> 
> P30016
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11739233
> 
> New setup and wanted try dual sli, next week going to water and adding third Classified will retest and move up.
> 
> C-YA!!!
> Willie V.




















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Consider improving Physics. Looks too low for me.
> 
> 6700K levels there.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11601442


Is that an entry?


----------



## mus1mus

Nope.









Just giving an example to point his low Physics. Needs a little more TLC there.


----------



## WillieVT

WillieVT ---- i7 6850K @ 4.2GHz (3x)EVGA GTX 980Ti Classifieds SLI P31937

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11919886



Moving on up to triple SLI

C-YA!!!
Willie V.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WillieVT*
> 
> WillieVT ---- i7 6850K @ 4.2GHz (3x)EVGA GTX 980Ti Classifieds SLI P31937
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11919886
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moving on up to triple SLI
> 
> C-YA!!!
> Willie V.


----------



## dagget3450

Dagget3450 - [email protected] 4x [email protected]/1700 - 37269



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11922909

demo only here sadly


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dagget3450*
> 
> Dagget3450 - [email protected] 4x [email protected]/1700 - 37269
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11922909
> 
> demo only here sadly


----------



## ROBBREDMAN

First post


----------



## ROBBREDMAN

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11968671


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ROBBREDMAN*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11968671


----------



## Hillguy

Hi All

Been awhile since I posted .. But I could not help but share , what a beast of a card









Hillguy ---- 3960x @ 5.252 ---- 1 x Titan XP @ 2068/2754 ---- 28815 ---- 1/20/17



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11922162


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hillguy*
> 
> Hi All
> 
> Been awhile since I posted .. But I could not help but share , what a beast of a card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hillguy ---- 3960x @ 5.252 ---- 1 x Titan XP @ 2068/2754 ---- 28815 ---- 1/20/17
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11922162


----------



## Spectre-

Anyone here going to be benching Ryzen here

Cant wait, 2 more days and then after watching reviews i will buy my stuff


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> Anyone here going to be benching Ryzen here
> 
> Cant wait, 2 more days and then after watching reviews i will buy my stuff


I don't think I will be .

LoooL Ive only just started to play with this setup again , no scores yet


----------



## hotrod717

hotrod717 - 5960x 4.8 - 1080ti - 2012/1377 - 34574 - Air



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/12041396


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> hotrod717 - 5960x 4.8 - 1080ti - 2012/1377 - 34574 - Air
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/12041396


----------



## Kimir

That didn't take long


----------



## ROBBREDMAN

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11976802


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> That didn't take long


Me getting home and clocking a 1080ti or Alan updating?
Actually got it up to 2062 in most benches, but was too tired to come back around to 3d11 last night.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ROBBREDMAN*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11976802


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Me getting home and clocking a 1080ti or Alan updating?
> Actually got it up to 2062 in most benches, but was too tired to come back around to 3d11 last night.


Both


----------



## amstech

Hit 10000 with my single 670 today!

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/12081463

I know its not much of a GPU these days but at 1080p it still games quite well, even the newer stuff I can run quite well with the right settings.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amstech*
> 
> Hit 10000 with my single 670 today!
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/12081463
> 
> I know its not much of a GPU these days but at 1080p it still games quite well, even the newer stuff I can run quite well with the right settings.


----------



## Beagle Box

*Single*

This just in: My i7-6700 and MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X.

GPU ran much of the test @ 2214MHz. With better RAM and a GPU waterblock, I might start putting up some real numbers...









I only have the free version. Does that disqualify my run?

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/12089836


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beagle Box*
> 
> *Single*
> 
> This just in: My i7-6700 and MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X.
> 
> GPU ran much of the test @ 2214MHz. With better RAM and a GPU waterblock, I might start putting up some real numbers...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only have the free version. Does that disqualify my run?
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/12089836


----------



## hotrod717

hotrod717 - 5960x - 4900 -- Titan Xp - 2113//1550 - P35247
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/12123255

If only i had a 5960x and all 4 slots.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> hotrod717 - 5960x - 4900 -- Titan Xp - 2113//1550 - P35247
> 
> If only i had a 5960x and all 4 slots.


Link?


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Link?


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/12123255

Sorry, edited my post.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> hotrod717 - 5960x - 4900 -- Titan Xp - 2113//1550 - P35247
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/12123255
> 
> If only i had a 5960x and all 4 slots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## rt123

rt123 --- 1800X @ 4.2GHz --- Titan XFp @ 2066/1624 --- 30208



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/12140134


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> rt123 --- 1800X @ 4.2GHz --- Titan XFp @ 2066/1624 --- 30208
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/12140134


----------



## MrFox

MrFox - 7700K @ 5.2GHz - 1080 (Notebook) SLI - Score: 33930

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/12212298


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrFox*
> 
> MrFox - 7700K @ 5.2GHz - 1080 (Notebook) SLI - Score: 33930
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/12212298
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




























I see you're eligible for the 5GHz Club too.


----------



## MrFox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MrFox*
> 
> MrFox - 7700K @ 5.2GHz - 1080 (Notebook) SLI - Score: 33930
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/12212298
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see you're eligible for the 5GHz Club too.
Click to expand...

Yes sir. I joined that not too long ago.


       

 Socket 1151    

 NameOverclockValidationCPUVCore

1stubass6803.33 MHzProofi7 7700K1.904v

2Hoepje5399.8 MHzProofi7 7700K1.475v

3MrFox5306.47 MHzProofi7 7700K1.334v

4bloodhawk5303.87 MHzProofi7 7700K1.39v


----------



## alancsalt

Good one!


----------



## MrFox

Finally broke 34K...

MrFox - 7700K @ 5.2GHz - 1080 (Notebook) SLI - Score: 34014

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/12221396


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrFox*
> 
> Finally broke 34K...
> 
> MrFox - 7700K @ 5.2GHz - 1080 (Notebook) SLI - Score: 34014
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/12221396
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Clukos

Clukos - Ryzen 1700 @ 4.0GHz - 1080 Ti 2088/6300 - Score: 32593

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/12291738


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Clukos - Ryzen 1700 @ 4.0GHz - 1080 Ti 2088/6300 - Score: 32593
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/12291738
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Clukos

Managed to improve it just a bit









Clukos - Ryzen 1700 @ 4.1GHz - 1080 Ti 2100/6350 - Score: 33210

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/12293776


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Managed to improve it just a bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clukos - Ryzen 1700 @ 4.1GHz - 1080 Ti 2100/6350 - Score: 33210
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/12293776
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




















Gotta beat P34574 to move up a place.


----------



## MrFox

Managed to improve a little more... forgot to post it a couple of weeks ago.

MrFox - 7700K @ 5.2GHz - 1080 (Notebook) SLI - Score: 34301

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/12274145


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrFox*
> 
> Managed to improve a little more... forgot to post it a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> MrFox - 7700K @ 5.2GHz - 1080 (Notebook) SLI - Score: 34301
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/12274145
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## MrFox

MrFox - 7700K @ 5.2GHz - 1080 (Notebook) SLI - Score: 34351

https://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/12408391


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrFox*
> 
> MrFox - 7700K @ 5.2GHz - 1080 (Notebook) SLI - Score: 34351
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/12408391
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




















That's some notebook.


----------



## MrFox

MrFox - 8700K @ 5.0GHz - 1080 Ti SC2 - Score: 31833

https://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/12468267


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrFox*
> 
> MrFox - 8700K @ 5.2GHz - 1080 Ti SC2 - Score: 31833
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/12468267


----------



## MrFox

MrFox - 8700K @ 5.2GHz - 1080 Ti SC2 - Score: 33216

https://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/12476437


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrFox*
> 
> MrFox - 8700K @ 5.2GHz - 1080 Ti SC2 - Score: 33216
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/12476437
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## MrFox

MrFox - 8700K @ 5.2GHz - 1080 Ti SC2 - Score: 33402

https://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/12488872


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrFox*
> 
> MrFox - 8700K @ 5.2GHz - 1080 Ti SC2 - Score: 33402
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/12488872
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## MrFox

MrFox - 8700K @ 5.2GHz - 1080 Ti SC2 - Score: 33732

https://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/12506167


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrFox*
> 
> MrFox - 8700K @ 5.2GHz - 1080 Ti SC2 - Score: 33732
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/12506167
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




















Creeping up.


----------



## MrFox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MrFox*
> 
> MrFox - 8700K @ 5.2GHz - 1080 Ti SC2 - Score: 33732
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/12506167
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Creeping up.
Click to expand...

Still searching for the best BIOS settings for 5.3GHz on the 8700K. It passes CPU-Z validation at 5.3, but not wPrime, Cinebench or Futuremark Physics Tests. Once I figure that out, I should see a nice bump in the physics score.

Have a nice Thanksgiving.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrFox*
> 
> Still searching for the best BIOS settings for 5.3GHz on the 8700K. It passes CPU-Z validation at 5.3, but not wPrime, Cinebench or Futuremark Physics Tests. Once I figure that out, I should see a nice bump in the physics score.
> 
> Have a nice Thanksgiving.


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy --- [email protected] --- Titan V -- 40312

https://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/12546412


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy --- [email protected] --- Titan V -- 40312
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/12546412


----------



## Jpmboy

Mr Salt remains the bench thread sensei.


----------



## alancsalt

You are sir, very kind.

That rig would have set you back a pretty penny.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> You are sir, very kind.
> 
> That rig would have set you back a pretty penny.


. .. it wasn't pretty.


----------



## MrFox

MrFox - i9-7949X @ 4.7GHz - 2 x 1080 Ti SC SLI - 3DMark 11 Score: 43013

https://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/12551472


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrFox*
> 
> MrFox - i9-7949X @ 4.7GHz - 2 x 1080 Ti SC SLI - 3DMark 11 Score: 43013
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/12551472
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





























Dual GPU


----------



## Tame

Still overclocking on Sandy and Hawaii









Tame --- i7-3970X @ 5.1GHz --- R9 290 --- P22623

https://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/12562867


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tame*
> 
> Still overclocking on Sandy and Hawaii
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tame --- i7-3970X @ 5.1GHz --- R9 290 --- P22623
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/12562867
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## MrFox

MrFox - i7-8700K @ 5.2GHz - Single 1080 Ti SC2 @ 2100/12,000 - 3DMark 11 Score: 33777

https://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/12572289


----------



## Schnitter

I wonder which is the highest mITX PC on there!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrFox*
> 
> MrFox - i7-8700K @ 5.2GHz - Single 1080 Ti SC2 @ 2100/12,000 - 3DMark 11 Score: 33777
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/12572289
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## MrFox

MrFox - 8700K @ 5.2GHz - Single 1080 Ti SC2 @ 2100 / 12,110 - 3DMark 11 Score: 34000

https://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/12595237


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrFox*
> 
> MrFox - 8700K @ 5.2GHz - Single 1080 Ti SC2 @ 2100 / 12,110 - 3DMark 11 Score: 34000
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/12595237


----------



## HoneyBadger84

I just spent the last 2 days trying to figure out why my system was magically capped at 144 fps in benchmarks... That's how out of it I was from food poisoning. Lol AMD frame limiter was set to 144.

I'll be back with scores shortly that actually reflect my system's performance.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

HoneyBadger84 - 3930K @ 4.2GHz - R9 295x2 @ stock (Core @ 1018MHz, vRAM @ 1250MHz) - 3DMark 11 Score: P22345



Verification link: https://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/12610670

Gonna be interesting to see how badly that GTX 1080 Ti I have coming smashes this thing. lol


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HoneyBadger84*
> 
> HoneyBadger84 - 3930K @ 4.2GHz - R9 295x2 @ stock (Core @ 1018MHz, vRAM @ 1250MHz) - 3DMark 11 Score: P22345
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Verification link: https://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/12610670
> 
> Gonna be interesting to see how badly that GTX 1080 Ti I have coming smashes this thing. lol




























Jpmboy has i7-2700 and 4960X scores for that GPU above and below you, so you're in the ball park.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Squeezed a bit more out by disabling anti-virus software etc.



Validation link: https://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/12616101

HoneyBadger84 - 3930K @ 4.2GHz - R9 295x2 @ stock (Core @ 1018MHz, vRAM @ 1250MHz) - 3DMark 11 Score: P22400


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HoneyBadger84*
> 
> Squeezed a bit more out by disabling anti-virus software etc.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Validation link: https://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/12616101
> 
> HoneyBadger84 - 3930K @ 4.2GHz - R9 295x2 @ stock (Core @ 1018MHz, vRAM @ 1250MHz) - 3DMark 11 Score: P22400


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Meet my temporary card


















Validation Link: https://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/12617836

HoneyBadger84 - 3930K @ 4.2GHz - HD 7790 @ stock (1000/1500) - 3DMark 11 Score: P6921


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HoneyBadger84*
> 
> Meet my temporary card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Validation Link: https://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/12617836
> 
> HoneyBadger84 - 3930K @ 4.2GHz - HD 7790 @ stock (1000/1500) - 3DMark 11 Score: P6921


----------



## HoneyBadger84

LUL the destruction was absolute & total:

Validation Link: https://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/12635754

HoneyBadger84 - 3930K @ 4.2GHz - NVidia Titan Xp @ Stock - P26703


----------



## alancsalt

HoneyBadger84 said:


> LUL the destruction was absolute & total:
> 
> Validation Link: https://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/12635754
> 
> HoneyBadger84 - 3930K @ 4.2GHz - NVidia Titan Xp @ Stock - P26703


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Think it's safe to say I probably won't push much higher. Temps were still below 70C for the most part with the fan at 80% peak, but I just don't wanna risk damaging the card.

Power level was at 120% / Temp Limit 93C
+130 Core, +600 Memory, quite a bit of improvement.

Validation Link: https://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/12642139

HoneyBadger84 - 3930K @ 4.2GHz - NVidia Titan Xp @ 2035/6300 - P27801

I could put my CPU back up to 4.6GHz just for a higher score, but I figure I don't wanna post anything I wouldn't feel safe running, vs just going for a high score.

Also, I'm just using the clocks I physically see on Afterburner's readout during the benchmark loading screens, which clocks should I be posting as my "running at" ones, the ones listed in GPUz as Boost?

Screenshot attached.


----------



## alancsalt

HoneyBadger84 said:


> Think it's safe to say I probably won't push much higher. Temps were still below 70C for the most part with the fan at 80% peak, but I just don't wanna risk damaging the card.
> 
> Power level was at 120% / Temp Limit 93C
> +130 Core, +600 Memory, quite a bit of improvement.
> 
> Validation Link: https://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/12642139
> 
> HoneyBadger84 - 3930K @ 4.2GHz - NVidia Titan Xp @ 2035/6300 - P27801
> 
> I could put my CPU back up to 4.6GHz just for a higher score, but I figure I don't wanna post anything I wouldn't feel safe running, vs just going for a high score.
> 
> Also, I'm just using the clocks I physically see on Afterburner's readout during the benchmark loading screens, which clocks should I be posting as my "running at" ones, the ones listed in GPUz as Boost?
> 
> Screenshot attached.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

So I did the PCI-E 3.0 patch for my board, got a nice lil' score gain from just that:

HoneyBadger84 - 3930K @ 4.2GHz - NVidia Titan Xp @ 2035/6300 - P28229

Edit: forgot my validation link: https://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/12664225

Edit 2: Just realized that doesn't even change my leaderboard position, I'm still behind the next 2 by a bit, GRRR! lol


----------



## alancsalt

HoneyBadger84 said:


> So I did the PCI-E 3.0 patch for my board, got a nice lil' score gain from just that:
> 
> HoneyBadger84 - 3930K @ 4.2GHz - NVidia Titan Xp @ 2035/6300 - P28229
> 
> Edit: forgot my validation link: https://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/12664225
> 
> Edit 2: Just realized that doesn't even change my leaderboard position, I'm still behind the next 2 by a bit, GRRR! lol


 














Tenacious.


----------



## Kimir

Bump that 3930k OC to whatever you can get with 1.4v could help, a little.
I've been running 3930k/4930k at 1.4v for years now, no degradation whatsoever (not sure that the H110 can cool it for daily tho).


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Kimir said:


> Bump that 3930k OC to whatever you can get with 1.4v could help, a little.
> I've been running 3930k/4930k at 1.4v for years now, no degradation whatsoever (not sure that the H110 can cool it for daily tho).


It needs more than 1.4 to get 4.6GHz semi stable. I can run it for benchmarks but it'll fail after a while in longer testing. Haven't played with it much because the heat at those settings was unreal (like high 70s/low 80s so not safe lol) 

I got a crappy 3930k but oh well.


----------



## Kimir

High 70 is ok, and 1.4v for 4.6Ghz is about the average 3930k.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Kimir said:


> High 70 is ok, and 1.4v for 4.6Ghz is about the average 3930k.


The last time I tested it I was at 1.425 if I recall correctly and again, it wasn't completely stable, it would BSOD after a while of benchmarking etc.


----------



## alancsalt

For that, keep a ghost of your main OS hard drive, as persistent benching/bsoding can corrupt the data, but other than that.....


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Yeah, my OS install is almost 6 years old so I'm not gonna mess with that OC again lol especially when I'm planning a new build by the end of the year.


----------



## DStealth

MSI 1080Ti SH [email protected]/12500MHz, [email protected]
*P35442*
Graphics Score 46 378
Physics Score 21 136
Combined Score 20 217


----------



## MrFox

MrFox 8700K @ 5.3GHz - Single 1080 Ti SC2 @ 2100 / 12000 - 3DMark 11 Score: P34009
https://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/12706371 


MrFox 8700K @ 5.3GHz - Single 1080 Ti SC2 @ 2100 / 12000 - 3DMark 11 Extreme Score: X15534
https://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/12706378


----------



## MrFox

Mr. Fox - 8700K @ 5.4GHz | 1080 Ti SC2 @ 2180 / 12000 - 3DMark 11: 34411

https://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/12735721


----------



## alancsalt

DStealth said:


> MSI 1080Ti SH [email protected]/12500MHz, [email protected]
> *P35442*
> Graphics Score 46 378
> Physics Score 21 136
> Combined Score 20 217






























MrFox said:


> Mr. Fox - 8700K @ 5.4GHz | 1080 Ti SC2 @ 2180 / 12000 - 3DMark 11: 34411
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/12735721


----------



## techjesse

techjesse --- 5960x @ 4.5 --- GTX 980Ti SLI --- P33341 https://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/12750068
Hi Alan


----------



## alancsalt

*Good to cya here again*



techjesse said:


> techjesse --- 5960x @ 4.5 --- GTX 980Ti SLI --- P33341 https://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/12750068
> Hi Alan


----------



## techjesse

Thanks


----------



## MrFox

Mr. Fox - 8700K @ 5.5GHz | 1080 Ti SC2 @ 2200 / 12000 - 3DMark 11: 34936

https://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/12751866

Mr. Fox - 7960X @ 4.7GHz | 1080 Ti SC2 @ 2200 / 12000 - 3DMark 11: 36327

https://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/12752987

Mr. Fox - 7960X @ 4.9GHz | 1080 Ti SLI @ 2100 / 11000 - 3DMark 11: 46904

https://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/12751605


----------



## alancsalt

MrFox said:


> Mr. Fox - 8700K @ 5.5GHz | 1080 Ti SC2 @ 2200 / 12000 - 3DMark 11: 34936
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/12751866
> 
> Mr. Fox - 7960X @ 4.7GHz | 1080 Ti SC2 @ 2200 / 12000 - 3DMark 11: 36327
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/12752987
> 
> Mr. Fox - 7960X @ 4.9GHz | 1080 Ti SLI @ 2100 / 11000 - 3DMark 11: 46904
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/12751605



































Mr. Fox - 7960X @ 4.9GHz | 1080 Ti SLI @ 2100 / 11000 - 3DMark 11: 46904​


----------



## Jpmboy

*Hey guys *- Team OCN needs your help... 2xGPU Mark11 extreme: http://hwbot.org/competition/team_cup_2018_ddr4/stage/4377_3dmark11_-_extreme_dual_gpu


----------



## MrFox

Mr. Fox - 7960X @ 5.1GHz | 1080 Ti SC2 @ 2200 / 6000 - 3DMark 11: 37151

https://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/12969133


----------



## alancsalt

MrFox said:


> Mr. Fox - 7960X @ 5.1GHz | 1080 Ti SC2 @ 2200 / 6000 - 3DMark 11: 37151
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/12969133













Single Card
Mr. Fox - 7960X @ 5.1GHz | 1080 Ti SC2 @ 2200 / 6000 - 3DMark 11: 37151​


----------



## MrFox

Here's another with the CPU bumped to 5.2

Mr. Fox - 7960X @ 5.2GHz | 1080 Ti SC2 @ 2200 / 6000 - 3DMark 11: 37358

https://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/12970266


----------



## alancsalt

MrFox said:


> Here's another with the CPU bumped to 5.2
> 
> Mr. Fox - 7960X @ 5.2GHz | 1080 Ti SC2 @ 2200 / 6000 - 3DMark 11: 37358
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/12970266



Single Card
Mr. Fox - 7960X @ 5.2GHz | 1080 Ti SC2 @ 2200 / 6000 - 3DMark 11: 37358​


----------



## CJMitsuki

CjMitsuki - 2700x @ 4472mhz - 1080ti SC2 @ 2062/1626 - P34732
https://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/12971978


----------



## alancsalt

CJMitsuki said:


> CjMitsuki - 2700x @ 4472mhz - 1080ti SC2 @ 2062/1626 - P34732
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/12971978
> View attachment 225612


----------



## CJMitsuki

CjMitsuki - 2700x @ 4557mhz - 1080ti SC2 @ 2088/1626 - P35531
https://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/12973882


----------



## alancsalt

CJMitsuki said:


> CjMitsuki - 2700x @ 4557mhz - 1080ti SC2 @ 2088/1626 - P35531
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/12973882
> View attachment 225824









​


----------



## MrFox

Mr. Fox - 7960X @ 5.2GHz | 1080 Ti SC2 @ 2200 / 6100 - 3DMark 11: 37438

https://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/12977530


----------



## alancsalt

MrFox said:


> Mr. Fox - 7960X @ 5.2GHz | 1080 Ti SC2 @ 2200 / 6100 - 3DMark 11: 37438
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/12977530



















Single Card
Mr. Fox - 7960X @ 5.2GHz | 1080 Ti SC2 @ 2200 / 6100 - 3DMark 11: 37438​


----------



## MrFox

Mr. Fox - 7960X @ 5.2GHz | 1080 Ti SC2 @ 2252 / 6100 - 3DMark 11: 37827

https://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/12989868


----------



## DooRules

DooRules--- 7980x @ 4.914 --- 2080ti @ 1480/1950 --- 39777

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/12990197


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
Nice got a gigabyte board


----------



## DooRules

gigabyte bios


----------



## MrFox

Mr. Fox - 7960X @ 5.2GHz | 1080 Ti SC2 @ 2240 / 6100 - 3DMark 11: 38474

https://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/12992232


----------



## DooRules

DooRules --- 7980x @ 4.915 --- 2080ti --- 1490/1998 --- 40255

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/12992631


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

DooRules having fun!

Battling with MrFox, nice scores guys.


----------



## DooRules

Hey MrTOOSHORT. Long time buddy. Playing around with a Zotac running a gigabyte bios waiting for the Titan version 2080ti to drop.


----------



## Dwofzz

Dwofzz - 4930k @ 4.5GHz | 2x 980 Ti classified @ 1519 / 7596 - 3DMark 11: 30147

I'll just post for fun now guys, my ulr doesn't work but here it is anyways..


----------



## MrFox

MrTOOSHORT said:


> DooRules having fun!
> 
> Battling with MrFox, nice scores guys.





DooRules said:


> Hey MrTOOSHORT. Long time buddy. Playing around with a Zotac running a gigabyte bios waiting for the Titan version 2080ti to drop.


Indeed. Thanks for the compliment. 

Pretty tough trying to keep pace with that wicked new 2080 Ti Brother @DooRules is giving a good workout, but it's certainly fun trying.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

^^

*MrTOOSHORT -- 9900k @5.2GHz -- TITAN X Pascal @2.1GHz -- P36814*

*https://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/12994103*


----------



## Jpmboy

MrTOOSHORT said:


> ^^
> 
> *MrTOOSHORT -- 9900k @5.2GHz -- TITAN X Pascal @2.1GHz -- P36814*
> 
> *https://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/12994103*


 that's looks like a good chip there MrT. IMC and cache are doing good!


----------



## DooRules

DooRules --- 7980x @ 4.913 --- 2080ti @ 1502/2012 --- 40521

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/12996269


----------



## alancsalt

DooRules said:


> DooRules --- 7980x @ 4.913 --- 2080ti @ 1502/2012 --- 40521
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/12996269


 



























DooRules --- 7980x @ 4.913 --- 2080ti @ 1502/2012 --- 40521​


MrTOOSHORT said:


> ^^
> 
> *MrTOOSHORT -- 9900k @5.2GHz -- TITAN X Pascal @2.1GHz -- P36814*
> 
> *https://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/12994103*



















MrFox said:


> Mr. Fox - 7960X @ 5.2GHz | 1080 Ti SC2 @ 2240 / 6100 - 3DMark 11: 38474
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/12992232


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy -- [email protected] --- rtx 2080Ti --- 41548
https://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/12996499


----------



## alancsalt

Jpmboy said:


> jpmboy -- [email protected] --- rtx 2080Ti --- 41548
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/12996499






























jpmboy -- [email protected] --- RTX 2080Ti --- 41548​

Next! Lol!


----------



## Jpmboy

all in god fun. I think Doorules knew the sub was coming. Win7 still make a difference, but the gap with win10 has definitely narrowed.


----------



## DooRules

He he, I did bud. And yes all in good fun. In that vain... W7, man dirty pool, lol.


----------



## DooRules

Made me dig out my old W7 drive...

DooRules --- 7980x @ 4.910 --- 2080ti @ 1535/2012 --- 42391

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/13006864


----------



## alancsalt

DooRules said:


> Made me dig out my old W7 drive...
> 
> DooRules --- 7980x @ 4.910 --- RTX 2080Ti @ 1535/2012 --- 42391
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/13006864






























DooRules --- i9-7980x @ 4.910 --- RTX 2080Ti @ 1535/2012 --- 42391​


----------



## Jpmboy

well done doorules. :thumb:


----------



## Jpmboy

figured I'd take a shot at 42K while watching the sadsac NY Giants... 
card is good. CPU is mediocre. Physics is killing hte score.
*fold*



jpmboy --- [email protected] (1.475V!) --- [email protected]/16200 --- 42135


----------



## alancsalt

Jpmboy said:


> figured I'd take a shot at 42K while watching the sadsac NY Giants...
> card is good. CPU is mediocre. Physics is killing hte score.
> *fold*
> 
> 
> 
> jpmboy --- [email protected] (1.475V!) --- [email protected]/16200 --- 42135


link?​


----------



## DooRules

Jpmboy said:


> figured I'd take a shot at 42K while watching the sadsac NY Giants...
> card is good. CPU is mediocre. Physics is killing hte score.
> *fold*
> 
> 
> 
> jpmboy --- [email protected] (1.475V!) --- [email protected]/16200 --- 42135



I have to wait for it to get colder here to go to 5 or higher on the chip. I can do it at current temps but its just too flakey. Having said that its calling for -6 in a couple days. Around -10 outside is my sweet spot. Any colder than that and the mobo starts doing weird stuff.  Put pc in room for a couple hours with windows open, bring whole system down to cold temps, lots of coffee and warm clothes and good to go.


----------



## Jpmboy

alancsalt said:


> link?​



:doh:


https://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/13007306


----------



## alancsalt

Jpmboy said:


> :doh:
> 
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/13007306


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

*MrTOOSHORT -- 9900k @5400MHz -- TITAN X Pascal @2152MHz -- P37429:*

*https://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/13020414*


----------



## alancsalt

MrTOOSHORT said:


> *MrTOOSHORT -- 9900k @5400MHz -- TITAN X Pascal @2152MHz -- P37429:*
> 
> *https://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/13020414*

















Winter is coming...


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Hi MrSalt

There is alittle bit of snow, but it's not cold yet. But it's perfect for benching, my rig won't freeze over!


----------



## techjesse

Techjesse --- i7 5960x @ 4.5GHZ --- GTX 1080 TI SLI @ 1688/1488 --- P41551 
https://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/13043408


----------



## techjesse

Techjesse --- i7 5960x @ 4.5GHZ --- GTX 1080 TI @ 1643/1389 --- P33273
https://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/13036967


----------



## alancsalt

techjesse said:


> Techjesse --- i7 5960x @ 4.5GHZ --- GTX 1080 TI SLI @ 1688/1488 --- P41551
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/13043408




























techjesse said:


> Techjesse --- i7 5960x @ 4.5GHZ --- GTX 1080 TI @ 1643/1389 --- P33273
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/13036967


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

*MrTOOSHORT -- 9900k @5400MHz -- 2080ti @2160MHz -- P42395:

https://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/13051585*


----------



## Jpmboy

^^ that's amazing! great score T. :thumb


----------



## alancsalt

MrTOOSHORT said:


> *MrTOOSHORT -- 9900k @5400MHz -- 2080ti @2160MHz -- P42395:
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/13051585*






























MrTOOSHORT -- 9900k @5400MHz -- 2080ti @2160MHz -- P42395​


----------



## alancsalt

I blundered badly. I edited the first post and the embedded spreadsheet disappeared. We are now stuck with only having a link to the spreadsheet page on Google. My bad.


----------



## Jpmboy

alancsalt said:


> I blundered badly. I edited the first post and the embedded spreadsheet disappeared. We are now stuck with only having a link to the spreadsheet page on Google. My bad.



even without editing the table window or anything - right? daaum.


----------



## DooRules

MrTOOSHORT said:


> *MrTOOSHORT -- 9900k @5400MHz -- 2080ti @2160MHz -- P42395:
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/13051585*


4 points, that's just dirty, lol 

Great run MrTOOSHORT


----------



## Kimir

Only 4 points in total, but yet each sub score are completely different. That's a fast 2080Ti!


----------



## Jpmboy

That vRam seems to be really helping quite a bit. Tho the 9900K is pretty much screaming! vgood physics for 8 cores.


----------



## alancsalt

Jpmboy said:


> even without editing the table window or anything - right? daaum.


Correct. I only edited the single gpu placings with the "badges"....

Afterwards, I tidied up as best could...


----------



## Jpmboy

alancsalt said:


> Correct. I only edited the single gpu placings with the "badges"....
> 
> Afterwards, I tidied up as best could...



okay - I'll set my shock-collar to go off (turn on) if I try to edit the OP in any of the bench threads.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Update...

*MrTOOSHORT -- 9900k @5500MHz -- 2080TI @2160/8549MHz -- P43358

https://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/13089355*


----------



## alancsalt

MrTOOSHORT said:


> Update...
> 
> *MrTOOSHORT -- 9900k @5500MHz -- 2080TI @2160/8549MHz -- P43358
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/13089355*






























MrTOOSHORT -- 9900k @5500MHz -- 2080ti @2160/8549MHz -- P43358​


----------



## Hale59

Hale59 --- [email protected] --- GTX 1080 Ti @2025/1514 --- 28045

https://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/13070152


----------



## alancsalt

Hale59 said:


> Hale59 --- [email protected] --- GTX 1080 Ti @2025/1514 --- 28042
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/13070152


----------



## MrFox

MrFox - 7960X @ 5.2GHz - 2080 Ti (shunt modded) 2220 Core / 8070 Memory - Score: 44153 

https://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/13151332

(chilled water)


----------



## alancsalt

MrFox said:


> MrFox - 7960X @ 5.2GHz - 2080 Ti (shunt modded) 2220 Core / 8070 Memory - Score: 44153
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/13151332
> 
> (chilled water)






























MrFox - 7960X @ 5.2GHz - 2080 Ti (shunt modded) 2220 Core / 8070 Memory - Score: 44153​


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

*MrTOOSHORT -- 9980xe @5.2GHz -- 2080ti @2175MHz -- P44212:

https://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/13162820*


----------



## alancsalt

MrTOOSHORT said:


> *MrTOOSHORT -- 9980xe @5.2GHz -- 2080ti @2175MHz -- P44212:
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/13162820*






























MrTOOSHORT -- 9980xe @5.2GHz -- 2080ti @2175MHz -- P44212​


----------



## MrFox

MrFox - 7960X @ 5.3GHz - 2080 Ti FTW3 @ 2235 / 8400 - Score: 44952

https://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/13305538


----------



## alancsalt

MrFox said:


> MrFox - 7960X @ 5.3GHz - 2080 Ti FTW3 @ 2235 / 8400 - Score: 44952
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/13305538






























MrFox -- 7960X @ 5.3GHz -- 2080 Ti FTW3 @ 2235 / 8400 -- P44952​


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Nice work on the boss scores MrFox! :thumb:


----------



## MrFox

MrTOOSHORT said:


> Nice work on the boss scores MrFox! :thumb:


Thanks, bro. Have a nice weekend.


----------



## Jpmboy

MrFox said:


> Thanks, bro. Have a nice weekend.


nice work Fox. I see you subbed to MK11E and FSE... I should be able to update Sunday morning.


----------



## MrFox

Well, I beat my last score...

MrFox - 7960X @ 5.3GHz - 2080 Ti FTW3 @ 2235 / 8500 - Score: 45041

https://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/13311604


----------



## alancsalt

MrFox said:


> Well, I beat my last score...
> 
> MrFox - 7960X @ 5.3GHz - 2080 Ti FTW3 @ 2235 / 8500 - Score: 45041
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/13311604























MrFox -- 7960X @ 5.3GHz -- 2080 Ti FTW3 @ 2235 / 8400 -- P45041​


----------



## usmc362

https://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/13310879


----------



## alancsalt

usmc362 said:


> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/13310879






























*usmc362 -- i9-7980XE -- GTX 1080 Ti(2x) -- P48429*​
"Your entry must contain: user name, CPU and clock, GPU('s) and of course the Pxxx score
Like so:
User-name --- 3770K @ 4.2 --- 7970 CF --- PXXXX" 

This time, I've filled it in for you..


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

long revived update...

*MrTOOSHORT -- 9980XE @5300MHz -- 2080ti KPE @2235MHz -- P45784:

https://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/13736931*


----------



## alancsalt

MrTOOSHORT said:


> long revived update...
> 
> *MrTOOSHORT -- 9980XE @5300MHz -- 2080ti KPE @2235MHz -- P45784:
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/13736931*






























*MrTOOSHORT -- i9-9980XE -- GTX 2080 Ti KPE -- P45784*​


----------



## Jpmboy

MrTOOSHORT said:


> long revived update...
> 
> *MrTOOSHORT -- 9980XE @5300MHz -- 2080ti KPE @2235MHz -- P45784:
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/13736931*


2235.. sick. I got an EVBOT calling to your KPE!


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Jpmboy said:


> 2235.. sick. I got an EVBOT calling to your KPE!


Thanks JP, was a bit of work to get that score. Going to be nice when some new cards come out and the benchies start up again. Been kind of boring as of late. I do need/want an Evbot. Seen some on ebay here and there, but I miss out on the bidding. The Classy tool does a pretty good job though, can't complain too much.


----------



## Kimir

I haven't used mine since the 780Ti KPE lol (didn't even bother with the 980KPE)


----------



## Jpmboy

Kimir said:


> I haven't used mine since the 780Ti KPE lol (didn't even bother with the 980KPE)


yeah, that 980KPE.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Hey Kimir, nice to see you around, hope things going good for you.


----------



## Kimir

Jpmboy said:


> yeah, that 980KPE.


Ahah, I still have it, sitting in its box with the EK waterblock. Maybe I should swap the two 780Ti KPE for it in my non gaming rig. 



MrTOOSHORT said:


> Hey Kimir, nice to see you around, hope things going good for you.


Hey, things are fine. I'm more lurking than anything this days, can't keep up with the hardware with the prices going on.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Just testing out new system...

*MrTOOSHORT -- 10900k @ 5300MHz -- 2080ti @ 2175MHz -- P43634:

https://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/13916647*


----------



## Jpmboy

Max 12 extreme... Nice! :thumb:


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Jpmboy said:


> Max 11 extreme... Nice! :thumb:


Correction Max 12 Apex


----------



## Jpmboy

MrTOOSHORT said:


> Correction Max 12 Apex


lol - correction made!


----------



## alancsalt

P43634 is less than yr i9-9980XE, APEX VI with same gfx card...? (P45784 https://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/13736931)

Not cold enough time of year?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

I know, just putting up a score to compare. 

Actually it's 24'C outside right now.


----------

